# Current clomid cyclists.... (prev 1st cycle of Clomid, starting out 100mg..)



## SianJane90

Hello everyone.

I am on CD5 at the moment, so just have one more day of taking Clomid. I am due to have my scan next Friday on the 10th and just had some questions.

Does anyone know of any good ways to stimulate ovulation? I'm pretty sure I've never ovulated before, a DR said a couple of years ago that if I do ovulate then it's once in a blue moon, so I'm clueless. I have OPK that I plan to start using on Tuesday (CD10). My AF is very irregular, the past few years I have only had 2-3 a year so I have no idea on my cycle length, my AF at the moment was induced with 10days of Provera.

Surprisingly, I haven't had any side effects from Clomid, not that I've noticed anyway. Although I have been ill with flu that I caught off my DH, so that may have masked everything else  I just wondered if this is normal, if anyone else has taken Clomid and not had side effects. Seeing as I've been started on 100mg rather than 50mg I'm worrying that it means my body isn't reacting to it.

Also, when I go for my scan, I will be CD13, so I just wanted to know what size follicle is 'normal' for that time?

It turns out that DH and I have no other problems regarding fertility, it is just my lack of AF/ovulations, so the DR has said he can't see why Clomid shouldn't work, so I'm fairly hopeful, but does anyone know what would be the next option?

And lastly, is anyone else on a Clomid cycle at about this stage? I would really like a cycle buddy to confer with 

Sorry for the extra long post  haha.
Please feel free to check out my members diary for a full-on waffle of my story
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=300229.msg5442523#msg5442523

x x x x x


----------



## Carly82

Hi Sian,

Just thought I'd reply as I am also on my first round of 100mg clomid, and am also on day 5 so 1 more day left. 
I'm not being scanned but will be using the OPK as of Monday/ tues. sorry I can't be of any help but maybe we can compare notes this month haha!

Have you had any side effects this week? I've had none at all which worries me lol

Carly xx


----------



## SianJane90

Hiya Carly,

Thanks for replying  definately like the sound of comparing notes, makes me feel at ease knowing I'm not the only person who has questions lol!
How come you're not been scanned? Do you usually ovulate anyway?

I've had no side effects, but I've had flu so I don't know if that's covered up anything. That has been worrying me, I've been thinking that my body must not be reacting to it or something. But my Mum has been googling it and apparently there's a lot of women that only start getting side effects on the 2nd cycle  

Sian x x x


----------



## Carly82

Same here although tonight I have been getting some slight pains in my ovaries. 

I don't really know why I'm not being scanned. Consultant just said all bloods were fine, I have a great egg reserve and to take the clomid for 3 cycles and see what happens. I was supposed to start them in January but I got a BFP naturally would you believe it!!! MC at 5wks and left it till now, 2 nd af after MC to start them xx


----------



## SianJane90

Hi, sorry about the late reply.

Ah well atleast the consultant sounds positive. I have mine for 4 months, not sure what route we'll take if this doesn't work.
Awww hunni, congratulations on doing it naturally, but so so so sorry to hear of the MC   that can't have been very nice 

It feels quite weird finishing the Clomid, I feel as though I've done all I can now for this cycle, but obviously I still have the all important baby dancing. 
Do you get any ovulation symptoms? xx


----------



## Carly82

No don't get any symptoms. It would be easier if I did. I'm just going to use the OPK and hope I get a positive.

Our next step if this doesn't work is ivf. I think he recommended it as we've been trying for so long  

We'd also be doing the egg share also to help with cost.
Make sure you get lots of baby dancing done! I think from tonight I'll go for it every other night!   Hubby loves this time of month  

Xx


----------



## SianJane90

I think it would probably be IVF for us too, as there just seems to be nothing else wrong with either of us! But I have everything crossed for Clomid!

How come you would have to pay for your IVF?
What exactly is egg sharing? I've heard of it on here.

Well AF finally went yesterday, so hopefully we're starting tonight too, just depends what time DH gets home from work   xx


----------



## Carly82

We're not entitled as we already have a son. He's nearly 13. I fell pregnant with him at 16. It was a big shock as I was on the pill but would forget to take it every now and then. We started to try again when he was 2 and just thought it would happen really quickly. 11 years down the line and nothing apart from the surprise BFP in feb this year. 
Egg share is where you donate half your eggs at egg collection to a lady who can't conceive using her own eggs. For example if they got 20 from me, 10 would be donated and 10 would be for me. It reduces the cost by thousands.

I had a really short af this month, mine was gone by wed/thurs.

Hope that's not a bad sign!

X


----------



## Emily1987

Hi,

Glad you've both found a cycle buddy. I started my first round of Clomid on 25th April. Only 50mg though. My last D21 bloods showed 27.5 result so Consultant said it would hopefully give a 'boost'. Been ttc for 29 months.

I too have had no side effects. My partner says I'm typically 'hormonal' (with a smirk). But I also have heard the side effects come out during the second round. Not sure whether I'm looking forward to that or not!

I just hope it works and so feel I could cope/put up with anything!!

I'm going for my D21 bloods again on the 14th to check I've ovulated. No ones mentioned anything about a scan...should I be querying this?

Fingers crossed and good luck to you both.

Em.x


----------



## tams1981

Hi I've just taken 100mg of chlomid on this cycle today I got a bfp this is after failed ivf and IUI.

I swear it was reflexology that helped me. I had scan on CD 10 nothing ...less than a week later I had 19mm follicle then I felt the ovulation 2 days after. I had reflexology on cd 9. I def put it down to that.  

Good luck xx


----------



## Carly82

Hi Emily, 

I took my last tablets on Friday and didn't have any side effects whilst taking them but today I have felt quite light headed/nauseous. Not sure whether the 2 are connected or if I'm just feeling under the weather, also having some hot flushes  
My consultant said scans weren't necessary for me but I suppose it all depends on what the problem is. My bloods came back fine and so did hubby's sample so we're just seeing how it goes for 3 cycles.
Good luck, hope your bloods show ovulation xx

Hi tams, 

Congratulations, that's fab news. It really gives me hope to hear your success stories. Never thought of trying reflexology, I might give it a go. All the best for a happy, healthy pregnancy. Let me know how everything goes xx

Sian...how are you today? Have you started the OPK? I started early, on Sunday but no smiley yet, although its too early I'm sure. Started   though hehe. Never too early for that   xx


----------



## SianJane90

Hiya Ladies

*Carly* - Oooh, I didn't realise you had another son, that's lovely! Not very good that it rules you out of funding though  well fingers crossed for Clomid then! Well, I've been great up until, because the past couple of hours I've had a couple of twinges on my left by my ovary and now it really aches right there and a little way down that leg! It feels like minor AF pains (I get them really bad!!) but just on one side! Does this sound like a hint of ovulation? Because I have no idea haha! Yea, I started doing the OPKs on Sunday but no luck yet. We have started baby dancing though  although DH has now hurt his back, so he's being a bit of a girl haha. I tried to convince him that exercise would do it good, but I'll just have to see how he is later!
How have you been? Any news from you this morning? I have had SUCH a bad morning so far (work related) I got so so angry I cried and cried at everyone! Lol. So much so that I'm now sat at home catching up on Eastenders!

*Emily* - Hiya hunni. I think I'm looking forward to the side effects of the next cycle, just so I know it's doing something, although I think that might be a little naïve haha. What cycle are you on now? Is this your 2nd on Clomid? Good luck for the 14th, but I'm sure we'll talk before then!

*Tams* - Oh wow, congratulations lovely. It's always good to hear success stories. You must be over the moon! What is your next step then.. do you have to call someone to book first scan and that? I've always wondered what I would have to do when it actually works.

Good luck on everyone's baby dancing, always the best bit of the cycle  ... well apart from you Tams haha 
x x x x


----------



## Carly82

Hi Sian,

Symptoms wise I really don't know. I have had some twinges on both sides but nothing major. Probably wouldn't even notice them if I weren't looking if you know what I mean!

Have you had any luck with the OPK yet? I've still not had had  
Suppose it is only day 12. 

Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Can i join you? i start my 1st round of clomid tomorrow... feeling excited & nervous about it all...

luv & babydust

julie xx


----------



## Carly82

Hi mejulie

The more the merrier  

I know what you mean about being excited and nervous. This feels like the longest month ever lol

X


----------



## mejulie40

carly82 - thanks for the welcome hun... 
is this your first go of clomid? doc has given me 3mth supply & have scan booked day 13 to see if anything is going on in there.. after 3 rounds of ivf i'm hoping this will work for us x


----------



## Carly82

I tried clomid about 6 years ago but only a small dose. No BFPs resulted from any rounds.

I'm on day 12 today but I'm not being scanned or anything   Wish I was. I'm going to make a docs appt next week and get them to do 21 day bloods to see if I ovulated and request scans on the next cycle if no luck this month.

I feel a bit in limbo like I don't belong anywhere, ie private or nhs. Feel very unsupported  

X


----------



## xx micky xx

hey can i join please. this is my 2nd round of clomid but first time at 100mg xx


----------



## Carly82

Hi Micky

How are you finding round 2 with the higher dose?

X


----------



## xx micky xx

so far so good, only thing I noticed is a big increase in appetite for all the wrongs things  I take my last tablet tomoz. How you getting on x


----------



## Carly82

I've got on well thanks. A few twinges here and there. Just waiting now to see that smiley face appear on the ovulation stick


----------



## bendybird

Hi ladies can I join in too, I start tomorrow with 100mg!! Side effects for me didn't start until the second cycle last time for me, I took 6 months of clomid before having IVF !

Bendy


----------



## mejulie40

i am starting with 2 tablets is that 100?  great to have some pals for the journey  xx


----------



## SianJane90

*Carly* - I think I had a faint positive today. I have OPK that just show 2 lines if it's positive, and this morning the test line definitely came up, it wasn't the sort of line you have to get in the right light to see, it just wasn't as dark as the control line. So I am going to do another one tonight before I go bed, to see if the line is getter darker.
Do you know what day you usually ovulate on or around?

*mejulie* - of corse you can join, welcome  is it tomorrow you start taking the first tablet then? How long have you been TTC?

*micky* - Welcome hun  how come they increased your dose this cycle? And how long have you been TTC?

I am actually feeling slightly positive now that I may be ovulating, needless to say there is a lot of baby dancing going on at the min! It's strange knowing that I have ovulated for the first time  My Mums response was "welcome to womanhood" hahahahaha! I have my scan tomorrow morning to check on my little follies, so I will let you ladies know when I get home from my training day at work (Resuscitation and Moving/Handling.. Wooo)
Have fun x x x x


----------



## SianJane90

*bendy* Hello lovely, so did you start with Clomid, then IVF, now back to Clomid? Do you take your first pill tomorrow? How are you feeling about starting back on Clomid?

*mejulie* - Yes. I have 50mg pills, but I was told to take two pills as one dose


----------



## bendybird

Yes had clomid for 6 months then found out my remaining tube was blocked so had IVF then fell pregnant naturally after my son was born. So went on clomid again and had my other little one ! Hoping I get lucky again ......feeling really good about it glad to get things going tomorrow!

Let us know hoe your scan goes tomorrow!


Mejulie yes 100mgs is two tablets hun


----------



## mejulie40

Sianjane - we have been ttc for 9yrs.. had 3 trys ivf but no joy 
Recently changed consultant.. found out i have nkc's & will need ivig as soon as i get a bfp.. he has suggested we try clomid as good success rate.
pray it does the trick & kick starts my body back in to baby making mode..

best of luck with your scan tomo hun xxx

Sending tons of positve vibes & baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## Carly82

Hi bendy, how strange that me and Sian are on the exact same day and now you and mejulie are! This is turning into a great thread  

Sian doesn't the test line have to be as dark as the control line for it to be a positive? That's how it was when I bought the ones from amazon. I could never be sure that's why I changed to the clear blue as it just gives a smiley face when positive or just a circle when negative xx


----------



## SianJane90

*Bendy* - Ah well, congrats on your two LO's  And good luck for #3! How are you feeling today after taking your tablet? Is it too early for side effects?

*mejulie* - Oh my gosh! 9 years!! You poor woman! I thought mine was bad at 5 years  Sending massively positive vibes! What's NKC and IVIG? How is your first day taking the tablet?

*Carly* - That is very strange that we're all 'in tune' with each others cycles haha! How is CD13 for you? And smileys yet? Yes, the line should have been as dark or darker, that's why I was a bit dubious. My one last night and this morning have both been negative, so it must have just been a dud. How much are the smiley ones? They quite expensive aren't they?

I had my scan today ladies!! I cannot believe it, but I have responded  although I do only have 1 single, lonely little follie hahaha! It was 19mm so they were able to give me the HCG injection to make it release the egg. Apparently I am now fertile for around the next 72 hours  haha!
It's all very exciting at the moment x x x


----------



## Carly82

Sian thats fab news....   

Still no smiley for me, ive got a bad feeling i wont be ovulating  

xx


----------



## SianJane90

I know, Im really pleased.
Oh don't think like that yet, it's only CD13. Ive heard of people having surprise ovulations at CD21!

My fingers are crossed for you hun. You should defo ask about being scanned though, it makes life a lot easier. Although, I won't be having CD21 bloods. Ive just got to do a PT on the 26th if AF doesnt show before that xx


----------



## Carly82

I just tried to call but the consultants secretary has now gone home until monday. I'll not worry myself this month and just keep doing the opks. I've made a docs appt for next friday and will ask them to do bloods. 

I really have my fingers crossed for you hun     

xx


----------



## SianJane90

Yea, definately ask them for scans, the worst they can do is give you an explanation of why their not scanning you. 
Oh likewise hun, keep me updated in your smileys and how your feeling. Im not sure how I should be feeling on my very first 2ww xx


----------



## bendybird

Sian great news about the follie, 19mm sounds good!! Do not leave the bedroom over the weekend!!!!!!


----------



## mejulie40

Bendy - have you taken your 1st pill yet hun? i plan to take mine this eve as been told less side effects.. we will see.. feeling positive which is good 

sian - yes.. its been a very long journey for us but we are ready for another with clomid.. 
nkc = natural killer cells... my body attacks embies when they try to implant & ivig is a drip of protein/blood that will help kill my cells off to allow implantation. if clomid works it will still be hit/miss the little one stays with me.. its a nightmare but my consultant is fab can just text him if i get bfp for help. great news on your scan pray a magical bfp is on its way for you xxx

carly - you need to stay positive hun its too early to lose hope... my ov test shows any day from day 6-20! fingers & toes crossed for you xxx

Afm - about to have some dinner & then take that first pill.. will keep you updated great having you ladies here may stop me going crazy ha ha x


----------



## xx micky xx

sian jane - Hi they increased my dose because I didnt ovulate on my last cycle. My progesterone came back at 2   . I have pcos so I wasn't surprised but was kind of hoping for a miracle with clomid. I been ttc offically for 6 months.
Great news about the follie so happy for you   hope your being busy atm  xx


----------



## Carly82

Micky...hope you have more luck this round     xx


----------



## SianJane90

*bendy* - Thank you hun, I thought it sounded like a pretty good size. Well DH is at work at the moment, but I'm going to pick him up in a min.. I don't think he's going to know what's hit him haha...

*mejulie* - Ah that's terrible  but atleast you have such a good consultant, that always helps!

*micky* - Where abouts are you in the cycle now? Hoping for better luck for you this time . Thank you, I do plan on being very busy over the weekend 

I am loving this thread 
 << That's us!! hehehehehe xx


----------



## Carly82

Mejulie, thanks Hun. Still no smiley this morning. Will test again later.

How is everyone today? Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies...

how are you all today?

Sian - hope you have fun getting jiggy all weekend.  xx

I took my 1st pill last night & slept ok but seem to be really hungry today... could that be the drugs or have i just become a pig overnight..  ha ha...

when i did ivf they told me to eat lots of protein, put a hot water bottle on tum & drink lots if water to help grow the eggs, so i plan to do the same with clomid.. 

luv & babydust to you all xxx


----------



## SianJane90

*carly* - I'm fine today. I want to eat everything in sight, but I think that's just because I'm bored haha. How are you lovely?

*mejulie* - I am indeed, DH's poor back! He done something to it during the week and I've told him we can worry about that on Monday  bless him. I think the pills have a very different effect on everyone so it could be a side effect! Ooooh, I'll try those egg growing tricks next cycle I think.. seeing as I only got one this month!

I did an OPK last night and the test line was as dark as the control line, I've done one this morning and it is very clearly darker than the control line, so I am assuming today is the day I'm ovulating  but DH has work at 6:30 tonight. So I'm going to contemplate the universe with my Mum for the evening.

I have a question.. Because I have only had one follie, does that eliminate the chances of twins? I think that twins are developed by 2 eggs, but identical twins are developed by one egg splitting... hmmm

xx


----------



## SianJane90

Never mind, I just googled it and that is right. Identical twins come from one sperm, one egg. My Physiology tutor would be proud   haha xx


----------



## Carly82

Hellooooo  

I've just done another OPK and I got a   whoop whoop!! I'm back in the game hehe.

Xx


----------



## Carly82

Oh and the funny thing is, I didn't think ooooh let's drag the hubby upstairs  
My first though was I need to log on here and tell you ladies     xx


----------



## SianJane90

That's fab news hunni! I'm so pleased. So is DH home tonight then   
Oh of corse, I have been thinking and worrying about you all day, so it's only fair to put us out our misery first! 

Have fun  
xx


----------



## Carly82

He sure is 
Aww thank you hunni, don't know what I'd have done this last week or so with out you's
Bring on the 2ww xx


----------



## SianJane90

Oh wow. My first ever 2ww   when do I need to stop baby dancing? DH and I thought perhaps Monday ?? Although my Mum has been googling (she's terrible for that) and apparently once the egg is released from the follie, it then only lives for 12-24 hours if it's not fertilised, after that its a 'dead egg' !!!
And I have found out that apparently 80% of women ovulate on their first cycle of Clomid, then 30% of that 80% go on to conceive    so out of the women that DO ovulate, almost half of them conceive! Their pretty good odds I think  

You guys have been such a massive help this cycle, I think I would have gone mad if it wasn't for you lovely ladies!! 

When is your test date Carly?

xx


----------



## Carly82

I also heard that about the egg only living approximately 12 hours. I would bd till Monday just to be on the safe side, I might be a couple of days behind you. Got my positive today so expecting to ovulate tomorrow or Monday so will be doing the deed till tues just to be on the safe side. 
I'm gonna set myself a test date of Monday 28 th as that will be 2 weeks after ovulation.
Did you say yours was 27th? Xx


----------



## SianJane90

Well I think my actual ovulation was today, because the line was as dark as control line yesterday but darker today. So yea, I think Monday to be safe!
The nurse told me to test on 26th, which will be CD28. So because I'm so unpredictable I might see the 26th through to see if AF arrives, if not I'll test on 27th. I can't do it any later because my Mum goes away early hours on the 28th haha, she's told me she wants to know before she goes!

Has anyone ever got an implantation bleed? Apparently it takes 7-10 days to implant though....
I know I shouldn't symptom watch, but it's so hard not too   xx

Hope everyone else is okay too   xx


----------



## bendybird

Well  ladies, sounds like its the weekend to ovulate! Weather is rubbish outside anyhoo !!! 

I would get on it for a few more days, even though u got ur smiley today!!! 2ww now woooo!!

I never had implantation bleeding with any of my pregnancies Sian. I'm awful on the 2ww it's pretty impossible not to symptom watch!!! 

Are u an early an tester I'm terrible get to day 9 and have to remove the tests out the house lol I just neeeeed to wee on them!!!

Well I took my first tablets yesterday and again today and I have to say I have been feeling sicky all day...not sure if its linked!!!

Bendy xx


----------



## SianJane90

Hiya Bendy!! I'm so excited to be on my first 2ww, I'm not sure how I'm going to cope though. All of a sudden 2w seems like a veeeery long time. I think I will have to hold myself back from the tests, I'm not all that patient! 
That sucks that you've been feeling sick hun, just think, it could all be worth it soon! Are you being scanned for ovulation, or CD21 bloods?
Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## mejulie40

Morning 

Took my 2nd pill last night & trying to send the eggies some positive vibes to grow... have stocked up on protein food for next few days.. chicken, cottage cheese, baked beans, Lots of milk... told hubby we are on mission baby... he thinks im nuts which is prob true ha ha...

Sian - many congrats on being Pupo... i always find 2ww is the worse part of treatment & always symptom watch  xx

Bendy - hope the sickness has passed & you are ok xx

Hello everyone else xx


----------



## SianJane90

Hiya mejulie. My DH quite often thinks I'm nuts when it comes to babies haha. My OTD is 2w today, so I guess today is my first day officially being in the 2ww. I keep saying to DH and my Mum, I could potentially be pregnant right now, and I'm claiming to DH that I can't do anything because I'm 'nesting' my womb hahaha!

Hows the second pill? Any more symptoms, still extra hungry?
Are you being scanned?
xx


----------



## mejulie40

Sian - feeling ok just a little tired but that could be down to going out last night  
i'm booked in for day 13 scan on 21st so pray there will be a lovely egg or eggs in there.. 
you should be careful not to lift anything heavy even taking washing out the machine! my doc says if you have to think about doing something or eating something dont do it...
also says i should stay clear of tuna, soft cheese, cream incl ice cream & no vino in 2ww 
how are you feeling, do you talk to your tum like me? hee hee x


----------



## Carly82

I've just lifted the Hoover up the stairs and then thought   should I have done that. Can't help keep stroking my belly just in case there's a little bean in there. My god this is going to be the longest 2 weeks ever! Xx


----------



## SianJane90

Mine was CD13 too! I have been trying not do much, if there is something trying to find a home I don't want to disturb it! Oh gosh, I will try stay away from that lot too then, better to give it every chance possible.
Carly, I've been doing the same haha!
Although yesterday and today, I have been getting really achey pains in my belly, my womb feels really really heavy, like it's going to just fall out any min. I think that's why I keep holding it because  when I relax it just feels so achey and heavy. This is what I usually feel like when I'm a day or two away from AF, although then I usually get achey legs and boobies too.

Any ideas on if I'm normal?
xx


----------



## mejulie40

Carly - keep believing there's a little one getting comfy in there.. Stay positive..  x

Sian - great we are all here to support each other... its so exciting but scary too... Pray your dream comes true hun xx

I have been tucking into eggs etc for new protein diet & now have my feet up with a hot water bottle on my tum... may start chanting grow eggies grow ha ha... oh god im really losing it!


----------



## xx micky xx

Just caught up with the board and   for you all. sending lots of   your way. hope u all get the famous two lines soon x


----------



## mejulie40

Sian - how are you feeling today hun.. still feel like your womb is falling out! hope all is ok xx

Carly - hope you are ok & busy getting jiggy  xx

Hello everyone else xx

I had a busy day at work & found myself very sleepy... act shut my eyes at one point..oops!
otherwise ok.. did any of you get probs?


----------



## SianJane90

Mejulie, you're little chant really made me giggle   how are you feeling today? How many pills have you got through now?

Micky, ah thank you hun. Sending all the luck in the world your way!

I am feeling really crappy at the moment  

Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Sian - sorry to hear you are feeling poorly.. what are your symptoms i will look them up   sending big feel better hug x


----------



## SianJane90

Ah thank you mejulie. I have a heavy achey bloated uterus area, feeling really sick, even foods are making me queezy! And im super super tired  
Im hoping its just because my body isn't used to what is going on.

Thankyou for the hugs   xx


----------



## bendybird

Hello ladies!!! 

Sorry I have been crappy at getting on here, I do read and run most of the time!!!! 

Last day tomorrow for the tablets and I can't wait I have been feeling pretty awful!!! Have been really emotional and sooo sick, not able to finish my dinner and Sian I'm the same the thought of some food have turned my stomach! Certainty didn't have this last time!!  Have a few twinges in my tummy and I'm hoping that I ovulate this month! 

When shall I start pee'ing on a stick to catch ov??

Got a ton of washing to do and put away and then I'm going to hunt down my hot water bottle as my consultant during IVF told me to always keep my belly and feet warm and toasty!!!!

My washing is calling me from the bedroom floor......

Baby dust to you all x x x x

Wish his bloody weather would buck up!!


----------



## Carly82

Hey everyone

Mejulie.....thank you, trying to think positive, although I tend to prepare for the worst and anything else is a bonus hehe. Definitely been jiggying a lot (if that's even a word) haha!! xx

Sian....really hope you're feeling better soon. We just have to keep reminding ourselves that it could all be worth it in the end   xx

Micky....thank you for the  , sending lots your way too! xx

Bendy....sorry your feeling rough, again I hope it brings a positive outcome! I started to poas on day 8 I think and got my positive on Saturday, cd14 so I am pretty sure ovulation happened yesterday cd15 xx

Afm......it must be a bad few days for all of us. Yesterday I felt really poorly, was in alot of pain, like Sian said I felt like my womb was about to fall out. Also had really bad twinges on both sides. I wonder if I had a really big follicle, or maybe released more than one...is that even possible. Definitely going to request scans next month if I need to do another round. I was also really bloated but actually feel a bit better today. Can't believe it's only day 1 of the 2ww, it's gonna feel like forever haha!!

Sending lots of   to you all

xx


----------



## mejulie40

Micky - fingers crossed for you too hun xx

Carly - you can release two or more eggs.. ooh maybe twins for you hee hee x

Bendy - i am opp to you as just want to eat food tastes so yummy.. funny cos i had the same when i stimmed during ivf so hope that means its working x

Sian - found out many women feel tum very heavy like you on clomid.. its a sign something is going on in there.. who knows what that is  

I have just eaten an egg & cheese salad with a glass of milk for my protein intake.. also have a hot water bottle on my tum, comfy socks to keep my tootsies nice & warm x


----------



## SianJane90

Bendy - I started testing on CD10 and ovulated on CD14, but I was scanned so it made it a lot easier.

Carly - Im still feeling quite naff, but I keep telling myself that my body has never done this before so its probably just working out what is going on. Im hoping it will all be worth it, but im like you, try not to get my hopes up too much.

Mejulie - thankyou very much for looking for me. Its nice to know that im normal haha. Im hoping next cycle it will calm down a bit

It looks asthough we have all dug out the hot water bottles this weekend then! I would be lost without mine. As we speak im laying in bed with it on my tum, watching Bridget Jones. DH is out so am feeling a little sorry for myself haha

Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Bendy - last pill for both of us today   how are you feeling hun.. ive been taking my pills at night as read less side effects.. x

sian - i have bottle on my tum too.. day off work & plan to take it easy to focus on growing my egg or eggs.. are you still feeling rough xx

Carly - hope you are feeling ok hun x

luv & babydust to you all x


----------



## SianJane90

mejulie - Ah, I'm very jealous of your day off  my next day off is Tuesday next week! So no taking it easy for me  Although I am finishing at a decent time so it's not too bad! I am feeling a lot better today, thankyou. My tummy doesn't feel heavy anymore, no more aches. I still feel slightly sick at times and went a little dizzy at work this afternoon.. and I am still extra tired haha. But I do feel better 
You keep them follies growing hun, just a week until your scan eeeeeek  

Carly - are you feeling better hunni?

bendy & micky - how are you guys?

xx


----------



## Carly82

Hiyaaaaa

Feeling a lot better today  

Woke up at 5am feeling sick and then again just after tea time but I'm not pinpointing that as a symptom of anything as its far too early.  Can't believe it's only Tuesday, 13 more days till I can test, unless I give in and test early! Apparently a first response test can tell you 6 days early, which would be a week today  

How is everyone else?
Xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Carly - good to hear you are feeling better... hope the 2ww does not drive you too crazy  x

Hello everyone else xx

Just taken my last pill.. the days have passed so quickly.. now i need to wait a week for my scan ooohhh its so exciting...
grow grow little eggies...


----------



## Carly82

Mejulie.....    your little engines grow xx


----------



## Carly82

Obviously that was meant to say eggies but my silly iPad decided to change it to engines  

xx


----------



## mejulie40

Carly - ha ha... i would be worried if it was engines.. thank u xxx

Hello everyone else.. hope you are all ok x

I have been feeling a little strange today. its like i've taken a happy pill smiling from within but every now & then feel so sad i could cry  
also had some cramps today but pray these are signs all is good.. poor dh thinks ive lost the plot ha ha


----------



## Carly82

Ah it's like being on a roller coaster of emotions isn't it?

The highlight of my day is being smiled at by mark wright  
Really should hide the excitement a bit better when with the  DH  xx


----------



## mejulie40

Carly - i luv him too.. very jel


----------



## Bri 28

Hey everyone!!

I hope you don't mind me joining!! I;m on CD14 of my first round of Clomid at 50mg. Had my scan yesterday and they saw absolutely nothing!! Was totally gutted! I have another scan on CD20 and she said it is possible it will work slowly and there will be some / a follicle visible then but I am not hopeful! Anyone else ovulated late with clomid? My cycles are all over the place so there is no normal time for me to ovulate anyway!!

They said I will go up to 100mg if this cycle doesn't work!!

Briony x


----------



## Carly82

Hi briony

Sorry to hear that your follies didn't grow. Fingers crossed for your next scan!
It could be that you would respond better to 100mg.

I think I ovulated on day 15 as I got a positive   on day 14 xx

Hey everyone else,

How are you all? I'm getting symptoms galore, heartburn, non stop peeing, slightly tender boobs! I think I'm just hoping for the best if you know what I mean, no one else would probably think twice! 10 days till I can test!! Xx


----------



## Carly82

Oh and I forgot to say, I have a docs appt tomorrow morning and will ask if they will do 21 day bloods. Will let you all know xx


----------



## SianJane90

Carly - Stay away from the first response lol. We'll see it out together! Loving all your symptoms  I don't have any, but I'm not too disheartened because it's still early days! I had a really bad pain in my left ovary last night, it only lasted a few seconds but it was really painful. I'm hoping it was something to do with implantation!

mejulie - Ah, your mood swings don't sound all that fun  Hopefully its a big fat sign that ovulation is coming! How are you feeling today?

Briony - Hello hunni, welcome  sorry to hear about your results, hopefully you are just a late bloomer, although I have faith in 100mg if not. I don't think I would have responded to 50mg because I only got one follie on 100mg!! I know how you feel about not knowing when you're going to ovulate, I've been told that if by chance I have ever ovulated then it's only been once in a blue moon! How are you feeling other than that though?

Sorry I have been a bit AWOL the past couple of days, I have been so so tired. Work is really taking it out of me at the moment. I'm on an 8day stint and only half way through! DH is at work until about midnight so I plan to be well and truly tucked up in bed by the time he comes home!
Oh and I found out today that DH's cousin is pregnant! She didn't want to say anything because she didn't want to upset me.. I didn't even know she knew about my problems, so I have had a little word with my mother-in-law via DH about sharing _that_ much detail with everyone. Anyway, the cousin is 4-5 MONTHS gone!!! She has only known for about 4 weeks, she's now waiting for the scan date to come through.. I'm gutted don't get me wrong, but I'm not about to break down over it! I'm happy for her 

xx


----------



## Bri 28

Carly - thats great about ur ovulation and  symptoms!! Fingers crossed for you to get a BFP in 10 days!!!!

Sian - yeah I think 100mg if probably gonna be what works for me but still hoping for something next week. I have had some mild aches where I assume my ovaries are and just a very tender lower stomach. Other than that just hot flushes which I know is definitely a side effect of the meds - hoping the others are indicative of growing follicles but don't wanna get my hopes up!! 

It's great that both of you are in the 2 ww together!! Fingers crossed for you both!! 

Briony x


----------



## Carly82

Fingers crossed briony...  for ovulation! X

Sian we should set a time and date and test together hehe   xx


----------



## SianJane90

Bri - well the aches are all good signs, even though they are a nightmare! It is nice that Carly and I have someone in the same part, we're even the exact same CD haha! You're only a couple of days behind us! Hope tomorrow is more positive day for you  

Carly - oh god, that is such a good idea! When is your OTD? Mines on 26th, I will then be 15dpo...

Night night ladies, I'll be back after work tomorrow  

Xx


----------



## Carly82

I'll be 14dpo on the 26th so that sounds good to me  

I'd rather test on the Sunday rather than monday so I've got time to either cry or let it sink in before work on Monday xx


----------



## mejulie40

Morning ladies...

Bri - welcome to our little group of crazy ladies xx

Carly - how are you feeling today bet you are symptom watching so hard not to ha ha x

Sian - hope work is not too busy for you 8 days is too long xx

Hello everyone else xxx

Afm - still feeling tired & a few twinges but otherwise ok x


----------



## Carly82

Mejulie....still symptom watching  so hard not too, it's driving me  
Lets hope your twinges are the cause of good things xx

Saw the doctor this morning and he agreed (reluctantly) to do my bloods so should get the results Monday or Tuesday

Thank god it's Friday!!!

xx


----------



## mejulie40

Carly - great they will test your bloods.. i have my scan tues so hope we both have good news that day  what symptoms do u have? i hate the 2ww worse part of treatment x

had a long day at work & feel very tired could just shut my eyes but must make dinner..


----------



## Carly82

I have sore/tender to touch boobs, heartburn and frequently going to the toilet.

2ww is awful, feels like I've been on it for 2 months lol xx


----------



## SianJane90

Carly - oh no, I'm working a long day on the 26th, 7am - 7:30pm. Feel free to test without me and I'll just test when I get home, or the next day   Great news that the DR is going to do bloods, definitely let us know how you get on 

Mejulie - I know, I am shattered. Although I have done Monday - Friday at the hospital, I am working the weekend at the office I used to work at because they're short staffed so I said I'd help out   but it's easy money. Then back to the hospital Monday for a long day. Errrggghh. I cannot see how I am going to grow a baby with all this drama going on! How are the twinges now?

AFM, I have no symptoms, not that I've noticed anyway. I can't believe how calm I am!! I have been getting pains in belly, very often today actually   to be honest, I don't think this cycle has worked! 

How is everyone else? We haven't heard from bendy in a while!
xx


----------



## SianJane90

Ooooh Carly, this all sound very promising    xx


----------



## Carly82

Sian I hope the next few days go quick for you so you can have a well deserved break! Aww no worries Hun, I'm going to test on the morning of the 26th, then I'm of on the Monday (only realised that today) as its bank holiday Monday  

It does sound hopeful but knowing my luck it won't mean anything so onwards and upwards to next month if not. Really not wanting to get hopes up but it's so hard not to.

Found out my cousin is pregnant, she had her 12 week scan this week but didn't want to tell anyone till after the scan as she had a MC in oct last year. I'm really pleased for her but jealous at the same time. I bet that sounds awful, especially as she experienced the same pain I did back in February xx


----------



## SianJane90

Oh gosh, me too! I haven't seen DH properly in days haha! I know it's hard not to get hopes up, it's like fighting your body's natural instincts   
It doesn't sound awful at all, it's completely understandable, I'm the complete same, as I'm sure most of the ladies on here are! We're all here for you, to express feelings like that   xx


----------



## Bri 28

Carly - everyone around me seems to be getting pregnant too!! It's very frustrating and then I always feel bad then for feeling jealous!! My sister-in-law and I both came off the pill in March 2012 to start trying and then she found out she was ill so she couldn't try until her treatment ended - which was December 2012. She then got pregnant the first month. I feel jealous that I have been trying all the time she was ill and she got pregnant straight away and I should just be happy for her given the year she had being ill! Emotions are infuriating!! 

Sian and Carly - so   for this to be your month!

Mejulie - I have not really been feeling much either - just the odd twinge here and there - I keep thinking if things were happening it would be more than a twinge but then I have ovulated before without knowing it so who knows!! Finger crossed we both ovulate!!!

xx


----------



## Carly82

You ladies are all fab


----------



## mejulie40

Carly - how are u today hun.. any more symptoms  xx

Bri - hope you are ok xx

Sian - i know many ladies on here that had no symptoms but were preggie   x

Afm - another long day at work feeling very tired & my feet hurt   Plan to spend the eve with my feet up & hot bottle on my tum... starting to get excited about scan on tues pray there are some eggs to see..


----------



## Carly82

Mejulie....feeling better today, boobs are still a bit sore but heartburn has died down alot.
Sounds like a perfect night to me   what day are you on now? xx


----------



## mejulie40

Carly - i'm on day 10.. something is happening on both sides as constant twinges..  x


----------



## Carly82

Ooooh defo a good sign! Have you been using OPK's x


----------



## SianJane90

Bri - thanks hun,   for you too. What CD are you on now?

Mejulie - thats what my Mum says. But Im quite content with the achievement of even ovulating this month, my body has done me proud haha. Im not expecting miracles, so I won't be too disheartened if I have to go another cycle     for lots of follies for you!! Twinges are always a good sign

Carly - pleased that your heartburn has calmed down! Im still symptom free! But like I say, for some reason Im not climbing the walls.

Afm - DH and I were looking to rehome our dog because we can't get her to calm down, but after about 6weeks of hunting for a new home, I decided last night that I couldn't do that to my Husband as he has been devastated and been detaching himself from her to make it easier (i made the decision to get rid of her in the first place - he was gutted). So now its really nice to see him happy again and playing with her, we're now just putting things in place for when we go away in June!
So my household is particularly happy at the moment, and it's wonderful


----------



## mejulie40

Sian - positive energy is great for making babies.. i'm much more relaxed than i thought i would be..  stay happy hun xx

Carly - no ovulation line yet but i feel its on the way.. ha ha


----------



## Bri 28

Sian - I'm on CD17 now. Still just the odd twinge and very very mild back ache! I/m just looking forward to the scan on Wednesday as I think  nothing will have happened so I'm ready to cancel the cycle now. At least I will go into it not expecting any follicles unlike last week!! 

Mejulie .... good look for your scan on Tuesday, hope there are some big follicles for you!!!


----------



## OrangeLilyLady

Hi
I've just finished my first lot of clomid tablets (50mg). It's now day 8 of my cycle. I've got to have a scan on Thursday to see how many follicles there are and then a day 21 blood test later. I think I'm having scan because I'm on lower dose to check it works. If not they'll raise the dose for next cycle.

As for symptoms, not sure. I have been vey emotional and felt like crying a few times, but not sure if that is clomid or just oher pressures at the moment.

Next step for me after a few months of clomid will be ivf. Dr actually wanted me to start ivf straight away, but we thought we should try clomid first as less evasive. But I'm  coming up to 38 so age is a major factor for us. 

Fingers crossed the clomid works for us all!


----------



## Bri 28

Welcome Orange Lily Lady!! I'm on my first round of 50mg too. Doesn't look like it has worked - day 13 scan showed nothing but day 20 may show something - otherwise I will be increased to 100mg for next time! Fingers crossed for your scan!! x


----------



## mejulie40

Orange lily lady - Welcome to our group  
i'm on my 1st cycle with clomid too on 100 & felt very emotional the 1st week on drug but not as bad now... i have a scan booked for tues cd13 & pray there are some eggies in there.. 
best of luck to you xxx


----------



## SianJane90

Bri - I know, it must be hard when you find out you've not responded. But you just have to look forward to next cycle, knowing that there is always a plan B - _although I'm sure we all feel asthough we are on plan P most of the time_. Stay positive though lovely 

Orange Lily - Welcome  I didn't get any side effects this month, as far as I know it's very unfortunate if you do get side effects the first cycle because the majority of ladies seem to be spared it until 2nd cycle, so definitely thinking of you at the moment hun! Atleast you are giving Clomid a go first, I am hoping I don't have to be moved onto IVF, because I like to think that DH and I can create a baby the good ol' fashioned way, rather than it being created for us then given back to us.. but I think that's just me over thinking  and chances are if Clomid doesn't work obviously we would be grateful for anything that will help! Are you trying for your first?

Oooohh, so next week we have scans Tues, Wed, Thurs and two test dates on Sunday. Gosh, it's all go on this thread 

How is everyone else?
Carly - How are the symptoms coming on??

xx


----------



## bendybird

Helllooooo!!


Sorry I have be AWOL    


Just read all the posts .......phew I'm now up to date   


Bri I hope ur day 20 scan shows some follie growth    It's disheartening when nothing happens but at least u know that next month u can up ur dose and take 100mgs 


Orange lily good luck for Thursdays scan and hopefully you will see some follies    I think giving clomid a go before IVF is a good move. When taking the tablets I have terrible side effects but once I no longer take them I'm ok!!!


Mejulieare you peeing on a stick to see if you are ovulating? We are same cd and I too have been having aches and pains and a constant dull ache in my tummy so hoping things are going well!


Sian glad ur house is a happy house again !! Hope the 2ww isn't sending you loopy! Remind me when u test?


Carly sounds like u have some good symptoms there     Fingers crossed!


All ok with me, day10 bd'ing has begun....hoping to ovulate this week. Peeing on a stick so should get smiley face soon! Trying to do the deed every other day is that what u ladies are doing? sounds manky but i hate it when u laugh or cough the next morning  


Bendy


----------



## SianJane90

Hello bendy   pleased to hear from you. I test on Sunday, but I am working a long day, so it won't be until the evening, but I think Carly is testing Sunday morning.
I was bd'ing from the Thursday everyday, then I got positive OPK so I upped it to twice for Saturday haha. Oh god yea, I don't like those incidents either, its alright for the men isn't it haha!

How is everyone feeling today?

Im finally on my 8th day working, so tomorrow I have a day off, and so does DH so we're going to his parents for dinner


----------



## Carly82

Hi everyone

Orangelily, welcome   hope your scan shows good results!

Bendy, how are you? Hope ur getting lots of   done !

MeJulie, good luck with the scan tomorrow.   for some lovely follies!

Bri, when is your next scan? Have you had any twinges or anything? Hope it's good news!

Sian, bet you can't wait for your day off tomorrow! Less than a week till we can test. I'm soooo scared lol!

AFM, I got my day 21 bloods back today, they were 31 so ovulation definitely happened. I actually had them done on day 20, 5dpo so the results apparently are good, if I had left it another day or 2 they would be even higher. All there is to do now is wait   xx


----------



## Bri 28

Carly - oh thats good it must be nice to have it confirmed!! My scan is Wednesday morning. I have felt mild cramps and bloating all day yesterday and today and also mild backache that seems to be getting stronger. Last time I ovulated I had strong backache so I'm hopeful thats what it is but I think it may well be my body tricking me! Anyway I'm all set for them saying there is nothing and will be taking some Norethisterone I am sure in the near future but at least I can then get on with 100mg!! Fingers crossed for you for Sunday!!

Sian - fingers crossed for you for Sunday and enjoy a nice rest - I can't imagine working 8 days in a row!!

Bendy - yes we are doing every other day unless I get a positive OPK then every day - I read somewhere that it takes 24 hours for sperm to regenerate but I know the doctors have always said every other day is enough! I know exactly what you mean though - my husband has a habit of doing something silly after the deed and I'm always telling him to stop cos if I laugh then ....... you know what happens!!

xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hello lovely ladies....

Sian - bet you are worn out hun 8 days is too long! any symptoms yet? not long till you can test oooh so exciting xx

Carly - all your symptoms sound positive esp now we know you ovulated.. Will you def hold out until sun to test? xx

Bendy - been feeling heavy around my ovaries today so really hope there are follies both sides at my scan tomo.. are you having a scan? x

Bri - best of luck with your scan on wed hun.. hope your cramps & bloating are good signs xx

Orangelilly - how are you hun xx


----------



## Carly82

Oh my ladies, I've just done something silly and poas   BFN  

Why did I do that!!!!!?? I'm in such a mood with myself   xx


----------



## Bri 28

Carly - how many dpo are you?? I calculate you to have been 9 or 10 when you tested Thats very early so don't be disheartened!! I have heard some people say they don't get a positive until a week after their period would be due!! Keep positive!! xx


----------



## mejulie40

Carly - step away from those pee sticks you naughty girl.. 
its too early even if implantation is happening..
sending you a huge hug hun xx


----------



## mejulie40

i got an "O" on the ovulation test this morn & have scan at 10.30.. will be very exciting to see whats going on in there...
will update you later x


----------



## SianJane90

Carly - Oh bless your heart, it's still early though, it can take up to about 14 days to even implant so don't feel too down honey, it could all change this week! Hugs coming your way my lovely! 

Bri - your symptoms all sound very positive! I have everything crossed that you have little follies coming! Have you taken Norethisterone before? Gosh I had some bad side effects on them, I was so ill! 

mejulie - Good luck with your scan today, although you are in there right now (if they're running on time haha). So excited for you to let us know later 

orangelily - how are you feeling now.. any symptoms?

AFM - Very pleased for my day off!! I'm not sure if I have any symptoms, I always seem to be so hot - so much so I thought I was going to pass out at work yesterday. I have also woke myself up needing a wee a couple of times and I never do that, but I don't know if I've just been drinking more because I've been so hot. I am feeling very dehydrated the past 2-3 days but obviously that ties in with the weeing and drinking! I have felt sick and had a weird/lack of appetite for the past 5ish days. **TMI alert** I usually also get brown CM somewhere between 4-7 days before I get AF _- although by 'usually' I mean the past couple of AF's because before that I only got AF 2-3times a year!_
So I have no idea.. I think all my symptoms could be put down to other things like over working, and being so tired etc. But we shall see on Sunday!

xxx


----------



## mejulie40

whoo hoo... i have "3" follies on my right side size 20, 17 & 12 could not find my left one but it was the same when i had ivf.. doc said very happy with result & to go get jiggy with it  
ha ha ...  also said high chance twins as looks like 2 or even 3 may be released.. wants me back in a wk to have day 21 bloods... x


----------



## SianJane90

mejulie - ooooooooh I'm so excited for you! I hope your going to be getting in lots of bd'ing !!! How would you feel about twins? I would love to have twins I think  
Hopefully Bri will have the same result tomorrow  

xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Sian - poor dh.. i jumped him as soon as we got home then told him ok to go to work now but dont be late.. hee hee.. 
twins would be hard work but have them on both sides of family so good chance it could happen. hows u today? bet you have enjoyed your day off x


----------



## Carly82

Mejulie, that's brilliant news   I bet your hubby is in a fab mood today  

Bri, hope your scan goes well tomorrow  
I was only 8dpo yesterday, still annoyed that I did a test   but I know it doesn't mean anything.

How is everyone else xx


----------



## SianJane90

mejulie - I was the same, poor DH didn't know what had hit him! He has twins in his family too, and he's next in line to have them, I'm pretty sure there are twins in my family too but it's so spread out it's difficult to be sure who's biological haha! I'm great today, still pretty tired though but I woke myself up needing a wee AGAIN, quite early!! I've just got home from dinner at the in-laws so its been very relaxing today!

Carly - I hope you're feeling okay after the test.. I thought you might test early because you've been SOOO excited haha. But I hope you are still hopeful 

AFM - I told you all that DH's cousin is pregnant, but doesn't know how far she is - she was estimated at 4-5months gone - WELL... she went to hospital last night because she wasn't feeling great, turns out nothing was wrong _thankfully_  ...... however ... she had a scan today to double check on the baby and she's bloody 38wks 5d gone   She's due next Thursday! It's absolute craziness, but I'm so excited that there's going to be a new baby in family for me to swoon over 

xx


----------



## Bri 28

Sian - oh my god that's crazy about the cousin - how does that even happen!!!!

Mejulie - thats fab news - get on it now - don't wanna miss those eggies!

Carly - I've never heard of anyone get a positive at 8 dpo so probably means nothing!!

AFM - still feel bloated and tender around my lower tummy but no backache really today so I am not hopeful for the scan tomorrow! I will update you all though! I would love twins too - but at the moment it feels like it would be a miracle to even produce one egg!!

xx


----------



## SianJane90

Bri - I know it's madness. She found out on 6th May! They've gone out today in a mad rush to get baby stuff! Bless her heart, so much adjusting to do in such little time!! 
What time is your scan tomorrow? You can produce twins from one egg though, they'd just be identical. I keep saying to my DR the more the merrier haha, but I think that's a bit rose tinted of what it would actually be like!

Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Morning lovely ladies.. 

Sian - i have a friend who didnt know until she was 6mths!! wouldnt happen to us the way i watch my cycle ha ha..
lady on the other forum has told me to enjoy being jiggy as now her dd has arrived shes forgotten what it is  
how are you today, did u wake up again xx

Bri - best of luck at your scan today hun xx

Hello everyone else xxx


----------



## SianJane90

mejulie - no, we definitely couldn't miss it haha! 
Apparently if you enjoy it, it increases your chance of conceiving too!
I'm not too bad, still just so tired! I was awake for about 5mins laying in bed, and it came on all of a sudden, so technically wasn't woken up by it. I don't know what to think. My boobs have started hurting, but I usually get that before AF anyway. But considering AF is due on Saturday I usually have more symptoms going on by now 

Got everything crossed for Bri today   

xx


----------



## mejulie40

Sian - 2ww can really mess with your head... first signs of pregnancy for me has always been weird dreams & waking up to wee so i have my fingers & toes crossed for you hun x

I just need to stay relaxed about it all.. keep positive it will happen & try not to think about it... ha ha as if thats gonna happen.. its gonna drive me .....c r a z y .... ha ha x


----------



## SianJane90

You're kidding? Not last night, night before I had a dream that DH had an affair with my ex-boyfriend's Wife hahaha! But then again I'm quite prone to having vivid dreams!

xx


----------



## mejulie40

Sian - ha ha... thats funny 
i dreamt dh had an affair.. was so real woke up in a right state & what did my darling dh say when i told him.." cool.. was she fit" i thumped him! ha ha


----------



## SianJane90

Haha, men! They always seem to put their foot in it haha! Xx


----------



## Bri 28

Sian - everything is sounding positive for you!! Fingers crossed for Sunday!

AFM - I had my scan and was really ready for bad news and to cancel the cycle but low and behold I have a dominant follicle on my left of 18mm!! Woohoo! Not sure whether I will need another scan / bloods as I went for bloods anyway today as I was told to but they are to confirm ovulation which obviously hasn't happened so I am half expecting to have to go for another scan and bloods to check it has popped so to speak!! Very happy though!! It's hopefully looking up for us all!

How is everyone else? Carly? Feeling better today after ur early test?

xx


----------



## SianJane90

Bri - I've been waiting for your post all day haha, that's excellent news!! I hope you and DH are going to get some serious bd'ing in   So because you have ovulated later, when is your test date?
I am so so so happy for you  

xx


----------



## Carly82

Hi everyone

Bri, that's billing news. Glad your scan went well 

I'm ok thanks, not feeling hopeful anymore, nothing to do with the early test, just don't feel positive like I did last week. 

X


----------



## Bri 28

Carly -   - I supposed it is better to be expecting a negative test then you are more prepared (although we never really are) and they could be a lovely surprise!!!

Sian - I'm not sure when I will ovulate - the lady said it could be anytime as over 17mm is big enough. Still no positive OPK but im thinking I should ovulate by the end of the weekend - so testing will be 2 weeks after that! (maybe 8th June ish)!

xx


----------



## Bri 28

oh and haha - sorry I posted so late - my scan was at 10 past 8 this morning but been at work all day and then to my parents' so didn't get in till about 6pm!! x


----------



## mejulie40

Bri - thats fab news.. well done hun xx

Carly - try to get your positivity back hun your little one may be trying to snuggle in...  xx

Sian - hope you are ok this eve x


----------



## SianJane90

Carly - try and stay positive honey. I know it's hard but you'll get there  

Bri - mine was 19mm and I ovulated the next day so I think you'll probably ovulate over the next day or two.

Mejulie - I'm okay thanks, still finding myself really tired even though I've now had 2 days off work! I fell asleep on the sofa in the afternoon today and yesterday, and my boobs are feeling worse, not sore but heavy and achey - but I do get that just before AF anyway. But like I said the other day I usually have more AF symptoms by now, they usually start 5ish days before AF is due. Although I suppose there's no guarantee AF is coming when it's due because my cycles are all over the place anyway but the nurse said Clomid should help them be more predictable. Still feeling quite sicky too, not that I feel as though I'm going to be sick it's just the slight feeling with smells and foods ??

How is everyone? What CD's are you ladies on now? Hasn't Orangelily got her scan tomorrow?

Xx


----------



## OrangeLilyLady

Hi all, hope you're all ok.  Sorry I've not been on to see all your replies.  My DH and I decided to have a few days away to help ease the stress of everything. We had an ultrasound this morning to check for follicles.  We seem to have 1 promising follicle in each ovary, which is good news.  We saw the fertility nurse to go over the scan results and she gave us a warning about twins, as it looks likely both follicles will pop at the same time (hopefully about 4 days time).  All we've got to do now is catch them at the right time, which I think is the hardest thing of all.  Blood test on the 4th June, to check I do actually ovulate.  Symptom wise, I have had some nausea, light headedness and mild cramping the last week on and off.  Every symptom is worth it though if we get a baby at the end of it.

SianJane90 - I hope you are feeling better soon and the tiredness is a good sign.

Bri 28 - Fingers crossed for a positive OPK soon.

Best of luck to everyone else!!


----------



## mejulie40

Evening ladies...

Bendy - how are you hun? xx

Orangelily - great you have 2 lovely follies enjoy getting jiggy  x

Carly - how are you feeling now do you still have symptoms? im sending you tons of babydust hun xx

Bri - hope all is going ok for you xx

Sian - all your symptoms sound good... sending lots of babydust to you too xx

Afm - had my monthly review today.. spent part of it talking about clomid & making eggs.. half way through my tum grumbled loudly & he asked if it was the baby...what!!  i do worry about him sometimes but at least i have his support ha ha


----------



## Carly82

Hiya

Mejulie, how are you? Any smileys faces yet?

Orangelily, a couple of days away sound lovely. Did you go anywhere nice? 2 follies is great Hun.

Sian, your symptoms sound very promising! Are you still testing Sunday? Do you have a feeling either way?

Bri, hope your ok, how's things?

Bendy...where are you lol??

Afm, think I've been getting some af pains today but I suppose we'll see on Sunday. If I had to answer last week I would of said I had a good chance but this second week I'm now pretty convinced its not my month. I'm ok with that though and ready for next month xx


----------



## bendybird

I'm here ......sorry I don't have time to post so much with the kiddies  but I'm reading all the posts daily and keeping up!!!! 

Carly I've always had period pains when I get a BFP so  try not to worry ..... That test was far to early    come on weekend!!!!  
Sian your symptoms are sounding good!! How u feeling?   

Orange -scan sounds like it went well, lots of bd'ing and you'll catch that (or both)egg!!! 

Mejulie how you feeling? I don't have scans unfortunately, they don't offer them which is a bum as I would love to see what was going on. i will test on day 31 as thats my normal cycle........or possibly cd 28 as i might nit be able to wait that long    Have lots of twinges happening so hopefully things are working! Have requested a day21 blood test so I know !!!

Bri hope you get your positive soon!!!

Weather is ****e today, was going to walk to the ducks but I think I'm going to clean and do boring house work!! Hubby is at home today so he can entertain my littlest one ! Hope no one minds me mentioning the sprogs - if u do just yell and I won't   


Anyone have any exciting plans for the weekend other than lots of sex and pee'ing on sticks?!? 


Bendy xx


----------



## SianJane90

Hiya bendy!! When is your blood test? I don't have anything planned for the weekend, working Sunday but that's about it  I'm feeling okay, just still got extra sore boobs and no AF signs, but I'm not holding out hope. I bought the test today!!! I'm so afraid of taking it incase I take the news badly, I think that's why I'm convincing myself I won't get a BFP, so I'm not too disappointed.

Carly - yea I'm testing Sunday Hun, are you retesting? I definitely think you should! How are you feeling?

Bri - any smileys on the OPK? How have you been?

Mejulie - thank you, baby dust to you too lovely! 

How is everyone?? Any news or changes?

Xx


----------



## Bri 28

Sian - no I've had nothing. I just use the cheap strips that have 2 lines (positive if test line is the same or darker). The weird thing is I think I had one that looked quite close on Sunday or Monday and I thoughts it would continue to get darker but since then it's gone completely light to even non existent! I don't know whats happening cos scan was on Wednesday and there was a follicle there! I'm charting my temps too and they haven't gone up. I'm just praying that I do actually ovulate and my body hasn't given up for some weird reason!!

I'm off to some friends today and then to see another friend in a play tomorow so I won't be thinking about things at least! Won't be back till late on Sunday night so I will be hoping and praying for some positive news from Sian and Carly then! Are you all in UK btw? We talk about times for scans and stuff and I'm just assuming everyone is in the UK!

How is everyone else doing? xx


----------



## SianJane90

Bri - I use them ones too, I bulk buy from eBay haha! Hopefully that was your ovulation then and hopefully you caught it  
Yes, we're all in UK, because the site is a UK site. Where is everyone from anyways? I'm from sunny ol' Ipswich. 
It's quite nice to divert away from talking bd'ing, weeing on sticks and ovulation every now and again  

Hope everyone's full of the joys of Spring! xx


----------



## Carly82

Hiya,,

Yeah I'll still retest just to make sure, but I might do it Monday morning just so I know I'm defo late.

I'm from manchester  

X


----------



## Bri 28

Scratch what I said .... just got a BFP on my OPK (same darkness as control so may get even darker) - I'm thinking I will ovulate tomorrow or maybe Monday !! So glad! I also bulk buy - from amazon I think - just got 50 for about 7 pounds - I looked in boots and I saw a pack of 7 for £15 - could not believe it!!!

I thought it was a co.uk site so should all be UK based but wasn't 100%! I'm from Leeds - quite close to you Carly!

Look forward to any news when I get back Sunday night!   for both Sian and Carly

xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hello...

Sian - how are you feeling now hun.. still have lots of symptoms? what time will you test tomo..  oooh so exciting x

Carly - pray you get a magical bfp sun/mon when you test.. do you feel any different? x

Bri - great news you will ovulate... enjoy getting jiggy x

Bendy - have you had more twinges today? i will start testing from day 25 as need to catch a pregnancy early or may lose it.. 

Afm - feeling very tired & emotional this eve.. so want it to work 1st try  

luv & babydust to you all xxx


----------



## mejulie40

i am in bromley kent xx

watching titanic again... luv this film


----------



## SianJane90

Carly - Ah well good luck for Monday  

Bri - Well I hope there lots of bd'ing going on   have fun at your friends!!

mejulie - Oh I love Titanic. I'm catching up on Corrie, then just shower & bed as I work again tomorrow!! When will you be testing?

AFM - I tested today and it was a BFN   I wasn't expecting anything different, but you know what that disappointment is like! It was horrible. DH was brilliant though, so understanding. I went through the whole "I don't blame you if you want to leave & try with someone else" hahaha. I was okay after a little while, it's just the initial disappointment - one moment there was a chance I could have been pregnant, the next I definitely wasn't. It's a strange and horrible transition.
But now I am willing on AF so I can get started again. Although I don't have any symptoms that AF is on the way, so I might be having longer cycles! If it doesn't arrive in the next week or two then I will test again, but as it stands I am sticking by the test and accepting that May wasn't my month.. BRING ON JUNE  

xx


----------



## mejulie40

Sian - sending you a huge hug hun... this journey is so hard..
here if you need to scream & shout x


----------



## Carly82

Sian, so sorry Hun! It's so disappointing isn't it  

I also ended up testing today, also a BFN   I was kind of prepared anyway after doing that other test, although it was pretty early. Like Sian said, I'm more prepared for June now and just want af to arrive so I can start round 2. I had some cramps the other day but nothing since. Still got tender boobs, have had for a week now, no idea why!

Sending baby dust for the rest of you....I hope it works for at least one of us xx


----------



## mejulie40

Carly - how are you today hun.. must be feeling sad but we are all here for you... xx


----------



## bendybird

Girlies I'm gutted for you that it wasn't happier news today! Hope you both feel brighter soon. Sian I dread taking tests for that reason.....not knowing if your pregnant or not is better than knowing you aren't and its all over. 

How many cycles of clomid have you all been given? Do you have a plan if it doesn't work.......although of course it WILL WORK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm not sure I've even ovulated  and im on cd18, I haven't had a all systems go face in my stick so looking forward to bloods Wednesday!
Mejulie so you will be testing Sunday 2nd June? I hope to test the 5th but it could be earlier lol......nothing going on feel a bit achey and heavy but I felt like that last month and the month before.......... Fingers crossed for you !!
Have we got any test dates coming  up soon? Sorry I'm useless at keeping up !!!!!


Have a great day in the sunshine lovelies xxxxx


----------



## OrangeLilyLady

So sorry to hear it's a BFN for you girlies.  Fingers crossed for next time.

I've now got a new problem which is stopping things from happening, and will almost certainly mean this cycle will be a BFN.  My husband was started on anti-depressants almost 2 weeks ago (about the beginning of my cycle) and every time we've had sex since he has been unable to ejaculate.  Apparently it's a side effect of the drugs he's on, but I'm fuming with the doctor who gave them to him as he knew we were TTC.  My husband has got another appointment with him on Tuesday, and we're both hoping he can change the drugs to some without this awful side effect.  The first couple of times it happened we were both a bit disappointed but didn't really say anything to each other.  I certainly didn't want him to feel bad and make things worse.  But we have talked today and joked about it a bit, and are just keeping our fingers crossed that the dr can sort it out soon.

I'm staying positive for him, because he's having a hard time of it recently, but all I really want to do is cry.  After such positive results getting 2 follicles on the scan the other day and knowing I'm probably going to ovulate any day now, I just feel this cycle has been a complete waste of time.   

Sorry if this is too much information, but I needed to offload.

Lily in Kent


----------



## mejulie40

Orangelilly - i so understand how you are feeling.. my dh has also been feeling depressed lately seems its finally hit him we may never have children of our own.. luckly i jumped him day 13 of scan before he went to work & all was ok... but next two days we tried just would not happen... aarrgghh it was so frustrating & i wanted to scream at him but just gave him a hug & said it was ok.. tried not to think about it since & held in my feelings until you put your mess then i let it all out! hope the doc can sort it all for you guys.. sending a big hug your way... where are you in kent? xx

love this site no idea how i would cope without it & esp you ladies..

babydust to us all 

julie x


----------



## Carly82

Mejulie & lily, that's what we're here for. Depression is a really horrible thing isn't it. I think we sometimes get wrapped up in being a woman and being unable to conceive that we forget that it affects of other half just as much.
I think you both sound like you did the right thing in being understanding or it could put more pressure on them. I would just keep up with the reassurance that its not their fault and hopefully the doctor can try a different medication.
Are their depressions caused by the infertility?

Much love to you both xx


----------



## mejulie40

Carly - thanks hun.... my dh is low due to fertility probs & stress at work.. 
During my last ivf he drove me nuts stressing out about everything when what i needed was a big hug & support to keep me positive... we have a great relationship otherwise & do talk all the time, he is my best buddy but during treatment he just loses it!  i do try to give him support & understanding although sometimes i could just stop all this as so heartbreaking.


----------



## OrangeLilyLady

Thanks.  It's good to know it's not just us.  His depression is caused because he worries too much about everything.... mostly work, moving house and getting it decorated, my health and the last straw was fertility stuff.  But I'd much rather he cares like he does, than not at all.

Julie - I hope things work out with your DH soon.

Carly - Thanks for the words of understanding.


----------



## Bri 28

Carly & Sian - so sorry to hear you didn't get the positive news you wanted!! I know how heart-breaking that can be! Hopefully June is the month for you both x

Mejulie and Orange Lily - I work as a psychotherapist with people with anxiety and depression so I know how hard it can be for both the individuals suffering but also family members and with that side effect you are doing well to not show ur frustrations as it must be sole destroying!! What I do know is that many of my patients are on antidepressants and I've not heard of that side effect from any of them (and trust me everyone tells me about their sex life - I think they think you have to when seeing a therapist). So .... there are loads of meds out there and it may be just trial and error to find the right one! I've heard the best things about Citalopram and Sertraline if this helps ... but again its very individual. Also, they can access therapy like what I provide anywhere in the UK - I work in an IAPT service and you just get referred by ur GP - we work with people to help raise their mood and reduce any worry and anxiety! If you want any more info let me know - I won't waffle on any more!!

AFM ..... I've had two days of positives now - the first day (Saturday) the line was as dark as the control line, but yesterday was darker so I assume that was the real positive and that I should ovulate today!! If that is the case we have BD'd 5 days before, 4 days before, 2 days before, 1 day before, and will the day of ovulation and the day after!! Hopefully that should be enough!! xx


----------



## Carly82

Hi everyone, hope you're all having a good bank holiday weekend!

Bri, that's great you are able to offer some great advice to Julie and lily. That's why I love this site  
Fab news on your OPK,   it's your month Hun.

Sian, how are you Hun?

Bendy, good luck for your bloods on Wednesday, let us know how you get on.

AFM, af arrived this morning which I'm glad about, it's the next best thing after a bfn if you know what I mean? Will be starting round 2 of clomid 100mg tomorrow xx


----------



## SianJane90

Hello lovelies!

Carly - so sorry about your BFN Hun. It's horrible isn't it! But at least we'll go through June together! And it's going to be our month  

Lily and Julie - it's so nice that you are able to support your DH's. We had a bit of an 'incident' too, we have to remember, there's a lot of pressure on the man to perform on demand on a scheduled timetable, it's hardly romantic haha.

Julie and bendy - what CD are you ladies on now? How are you feeling?

Bri - oooh so you're now in your 2ww, how exciting!! How are you feeling?

AFM - I can honestly say I am thanking the stars that I'm not pregnant because DH and I were attacked last night by a group of guys!!!! It was absolutely horrific  

Sian xx


----------



## Carly82

OMG Sian, are you ok? What happened? X


----------



## mejulie40

Bri - i believe you have been more jiggy than all of us.. ha ha x

Bendy - how are you feeling hun? i'm having my bloods checked wed too.. pray its good news for us both x

Sian - what happened? hope you are both ok x

Carly - hope you are ok hun.. pray round2 will make it happen for you x

Orangelily - how are you today x

Afm - busy day at work feel exhausted.. glad i have day off tomo.. going to see the rocky horror show wed eve need to find an outfit  have day 21 bloods taken wed & then start testing sunday ooohh its scary & exciting


----------



## OrangeLilyLady

Sian - I hope you and your hubby are ok.

Bendy and Julie - Hope your bloods show the right result on Weds.

Bri - Thanks for the advice.  My DH is on sertraline at the moment, but as you say drugs react differently with everyone.  Hopefully the doctor can change them tonight or give him something else to counteract the side effect.

Carly - Glad your not too upset about AF arriving.  I guess you're right, it just means you can get started on the next round.  Stay positive.

AFM - I'm hopeful the doctor can sort out the unwanted side effects my DH is experiencing.  In the meantime we keep trying in the hope that some keen sperm get to the right place at the right time.


----------



## OrangeLilyLady

DH just back from doctors and said there is nothing the doctor can do.  I burst into tears, before listening to the whole story.  It turns out the doctor has suggested he stops taking the anti-depressants and goes for counselling instead.  The doctor thought other anti-depressants would cause the same problem.  So now I have to keep a close eye on DH to make sure he does not get too depressed.  Plus I now need to encourage him that counselling and talking more about what stresses him out with me will help.

Fingers crossed the ejaculation problem will sort itself out now he is stopping the tablets and not be a psychological thing.


----------



## jayjay11

Hi Everyone,

I hope you don't mind me hijacking your thread. I have a quick question. I am due to go into the clinic tomorrow for a scan on day 5 of my cycle. Apparently if all ok i can start on the clomid tomorrow but i'm not sure if the chances are still good for it working when i'm starting it so late on after getting my AF. 

Does anyone know anything on starting clomid later on in the cycle? 

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## spudlin

Hi JayJay,

I have only ever once taken my clomid with a period. Mine are that irregular that I have always been advised by my consultant that I can take the clomid whenever so long as I've done HPT to ensure I am not already pregnant (no such luck  ). Sorry, I'm a bit down this week, just tested after round 3, BFN and no AF!!! Story of my life at the min   

Now I have to wait another week, stop actively trying and test again, if neg then I start clomid again the day after.

Very technical stuff, can make you go a bit  

Good luck on your journey


----------



## mejulie40

Jayjay - welcome to our thread.. i'm on my 1st cycle & took pills days 2-6 but have read loads about clomid & women seem to take it at different times during the month with success so all should be ok   xx


----------



## mejulie40

Spudlin - sorry to hear of your bfn again.. this journey is so hard.. sending you a big hug xx

Orangelily - its so tough going through all this & dh being so low but sounds like you have a good relationship & if you support each other it will be ok.

Hello everyone xxxx


----------



## SianJane90

Carly - How are you hun? Any signs of AF?

mejulie - how was your show? It's nice to take some time out for yourself   When do you get the results of your CD21 test?

Lily - It's good the docs have taken him off the tablets, hopefully counselling will help and he'll be right as rain soon enough. Like you said, it's all about encouragement. Spontaneity is good too, jump on him randomly, get the adrenaline going  

jayjay - how did your scan go?

spudlin - So sorry about your BFN, it's heartbreaking isn't it! You know where we are if you need to offload.

AFM - DH and I are slowly on the mend. I have a very swollen purple eye, lumps and bumps over my head and a sore neck. DH has a swollen lip which is split in several different place inside, a very sore face, neck and ribs! It was absolutely horrendous. Long story short, a bloke had hit a woman, and a fight broke out with lots of people involved. I put the girl in a taxi home so she was out of the way and DH was attempting to calm the bloke down. The bloke and his friends then turned on us. DH was strangled on the floor whilst some others kicked and punched him and I was pulled to the floor by my hair by another man and dragged backwards and forwards in the road and kicked in the head several times!
DH and I were the only people that were trying to help this guy out, whilst everyone else was shouting at him etc.. but we were the only two that got hurt. It's upsetting because so many people were there and witnessed it, but no one did anything until the guys had run off leaving us unconscious in the road - and that includes DH's "best man". It was horrific  
But we are okay, getting through it. We just keep saying with the things you hear about nowadays, all the gangs that carry around knives etc, we were pretty lucky to come away just swollen, bruised and sore!!

As for conceiving - I obviously got my BFN on Saturday, and AF arrived on Monday! So I am on CD2 and have started taking Clomid again today. I have my follie scan on Friday 7th June (a little early, but the Monday will be CD14 and that's when I ovulated this month, so we don't want to risk missing it). I can't believe AF arrived with such little symptoms and yet it seems to have arrived with a vengeance, although now it's here I am getting very achey in my belly, legs and back. My trusty HWB is definitely coming out again today! 

Haven't we got some test dates coming up?
Love to everyone  

xx


----------



## Bri 28

Sian - you poor thing - can't believe that happened when you were trying to help!! It must be awful but as you say at least you are both okay and nothing more serious was done - what is the world coming to!!

Lily & Mejulie - have you both ovulated yet? what CD or DPO are you??

Jayjay - I have heard of a lot of people taking clomid days 5-9 so im sure it will be fine for you! When is ur scan?

Spudlin - sorry to hear it was a BFN - when are you testing again??

AFM - I have ovulated - hooray! - my FF app reckons it was sunday but I think Monday so I am 2 or 3dpo now and I can feel the effects of the progesterone increasing - talk about bloating! xx


----------



## OrangeLilyLady

Sian- Glad you and DH are ok, but sorry you had to go through that.

Bri- I think you and I are on the same 2WW.

I'm on CD18 and 1dpo. I had such bad stomach cramps yesterday, I know I definitely ovulated. I always get stomach cramps when I ovulate (which is not every cycle). So I think the stomach cramps are a good sign that the clomid has made me ovulate this cycle, and hopefully the blood test next week will confirm my suspisions. Just hoping now that we got lucky, although realistically thinking it'll be a bfn this cycle due to DH problems.

Lily x


----------



## spudlin

Bri, I test again next Monday, then supposed to start clomid Tuesday.

I was just reading the instructions yet again and there are separate instructions for irregular folk like me so think I need to ring hosp to determine which instructions I should follow  

If this is the case then I may need provera 1st to induce bleed as it has been about 4 months since I bled last  

It's all very confusing!!!


----------



## Carly82

Sian, can't believe that happened to you both! No wonder not alot of people do step in to help these days if that's what they are faced with. Hope you feel better soon!! Af had arrived when I woke up Monday morn and I started the clomid on Tuesday. Looks like we're on track with each other for a second month  

Jayjay and Spudlin,  

Bri, fab news you ovulated   hope the 2ww goes quick for you!

Lily, really hope it's good news for you!!    

Me Julie, how are you? Did you get your bloods done? Will you know the results tomorrow?

AFM, nothing much to report really. I'm on cd3, day 2 of clomid. No symptoms as of yet.
Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## Bri 28

Spudlin - I had to take norethisterone before i started clomid as i hadnt had a period for a few months if this helps!! x


----------



## mejulie40

morning ladies...

Sian - must have been very scary for you all.. glad you are ok... best of luck this month x

Bendy - how are you hun.. any symptoms yet.. what day will you test? xx

Carly - round two for you.. pray you get that magical bfp this month xx

Bri - welcome to the 2ww 
will you have day 21 bloods taken? xx

Orangelilly - how are you both.. hope all is ok xx

Hello everyone else xx

Afm - i'm now 9dpo & only symptom i have is high temps..
had my day 21 bloods yesterday hope to get results asap.. 
will let you know...

love & babydust

julie xx


----------



## Bri 28

Julie - When I went for my scan on day 20 (when they saw I was about to ovulate) I had bloods done even thought they would show I didn't ovulate and the lady said my consultant would write to me about whether I need another scan or bloods. I still haven't heard anything and this was last wednesday so I'm gonna ring tomorow and see if I need to go in again for bloods. Positive I have ovulated though due to positive OPKs and temp rise! Not long for you now - will you test at 14dpo? x


----------



## mejulie40

Bri - i think you should call them & chase it up... i start testing on sunday as if i get a bfp i need an ivig drip to stop my immune system rejecting it.. i ordered the high sensitive tests hosp use as pick poss very quickly. 

how is everyone today xxx


----------



## Carly82

Hi everyone,

Just a quick hello as we're off out tonight. Not really much to report from me again, I'm on cd5, d4 of clomid. Had no side effects until today, really bad af type pains, the one that feel like contractions lol. Also a banging headache all day which thankfully again seems to have shifted.

Hope everyone is ok, spk soon xx


----------



## Bri 28

Hey everyone!! Looks like we will have a nice weekend!!

Carly glad the symptoms settled - sounds painful!

I rang the hospital yesterday to chase up the formal results of my scans and bloods and the lady (who wasn't my doctor's secretary) read me the letter. The doc is saying that there was no evidence of egg release on the scans / from bloods and so I should increase to 100mg and have more monitoring next cycle. I tried to explain the situation to the lady but as it wasn't her field she said to ring his actual secretary on Monday which I will do. However, I have no idea how he has come to this conclusion! Yes both scans showed no egg release but the second scan had a huge follicle so surely he would have expected me to ovulate late!!! It's like he has disregarded this or only looked at the first scan or bloods?! Anyway I'm def ringing cos I don't wanna increase if I don't have to!! Very frustrating!!! - rant over! 

xx


----------



## Carly82

Bri, that does sound really frustrating. As if what e go through isn't stressful enough  

Hope you get a clearer explanation on Monday! 

I'm glad yesterday seemed o be a one off   haha xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hello ladies..

Quick update..  
doc just text me said my day 21 bloods have increased from 25 to 43.8 which is excellent..


----------



## Carly82

Menu lie, that's great!! Are you testing from tomorrow? X


----------



## mejulie40

Carly - yes.. i will start testing tomo but have no symptoms so expect it will be too early if anything is going on  x

Bri - bet you could scream.. i am sooo lucky i can text my new consultant he is fab.. hope they get back to you with some answers.. do they not realise not knowing drives us crazy x

hello everyone else xx


----------



## Bri 28

Mejulie - that's very exciting that ur testing tomorrow! U must let us all know the result! Good Luck xx


----------



## SianJane90

Julie - That's great about your CD21 bloods!! Ggood luck testing hun, I have everything crossed for you  

Carly - Pleased to hear the side effects are calming down, sounds very painful. How are you feeling now?

Bri - That's ridiculous. Hopefully you'll know more on Monday but it seems as though they've got it a bit confused! When are you due to test?

Lily - When are they doing your bloods? How are you feeling now? Any symptoms?

AFM - I am now on CD6 and only have one more pill to take. The only side effect I have experienced this time, is my emotions. I just cry at anything. On Britains Got Talent, a guy was told he was the best magician they've ever had on there and I just sat there crying! Hahaha. DH thought it was hilarious.
My black eye is finally going down now   It's got to a point where I can almost cover it with make-up, so I'm back to work on Monday   

xx


----------



## mejulie40

well... its a Bfn this morn but i expected that result as no symptoms & still very early..
will keep testing until af arrives or not (Fingers crossed) 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Evening ladies,

How is everyone today?

Bendy - almost test day or have you been naughty? any symptoms xx

Sian - how are your emotions now hun.. any other symptoms.. will you be scanned this mth xx

Bri - any answers yet? xx

Carly - hows round 2 going hun xx

Orangelilly - hows you xx

Afm - only symptoms are high temps like a furnace & tiredness.. had to go have sleep after work could not keep my eyes open.. will test again wed x


----------



## Bri 28

Mejulie - thats great that ur temp is still high!! And ur 13 dpi right? I would have my period by now so fingers crossed for you!!!!

Sian - hope the emotions are levelling out! I will be testing Saturday as  we have friends over and I will be drinking but AF will not be due until Sunday I reckon so could be a little early!

AFM - I spoke to my docs secretary today and told her the situation. I didn't get any answers as she has to speak to him about it and he isn't in till Wed so I should know more then! I did suggest going in for extra bloods as they would be like day 21 bloods now (even though im on day 32) but she just said she has to speak to him so I'll just have to wait! annoying as I start at 12 on Tuesdays so could have easily gone to the hospital in the morning and i could just see them making me cancel patients to go wed afternoon or something which is tricky when work know nothing about this! Argh!!

How is everyone else? xx


----------



## mejulie40

Omg.. just did test.. "BFP" in a bit of a daze but soooo happy x


----------



## Carly82

Mejulie....WOW!!! That's fantastic news, I'm so so happy for you!!!!!     it's a sticky one xxxx


----------



## Bri 28

Argh this is amazing Julie!!!! Very very happy for you!!! xxxx


----------



## bendybird

Whoo hooo mejulie !!!! Congratulations !!!!! Bet you are over the moon !! what happens now I haven't tested yet    will do soon tho as its all I'm thinking about.  Have no symptoms so I'm sure it will be negative so the longer I leave it the longer I might be   


Have just come back from a few days away in devon weather was fab so need to read and catch up!!


Will post shortly !


Bxx


----------



## mejulie40

Thanks ladies..

Bendy - i had no symptoms until late last night.. very tired, crampy like af both sides, boobs started to ache on sides only.. temp still high & woke up 4am wide awake .. did test & only one line then 2secs later 2nd line.. omg i swear i stopped breathing ha ha..

i text my doc. said i need to have levels checked today & another thurs to confirm all ok then i call him.. feeling different this time & more positive.. need to hold on to my  babes this time x


----------



## SianJane90

Julie - that is excellent news! I'm so so so pleased for you!!! I knew it had to work for one us at least haha. Keep us updated won't you! Arrrghhh, this is amazing!  

Hope everyone else is okay, and the good news keep coming!!

AFM - The emotions have settled thank gosh! I'm now on CD9. I have a scan on Friday, so fingers crossed. Last month close to ovulation I remember feeling as though my womb was going to fall out, so I'll be watching out for that starting in the next few days or so. If I stay on track of last month I should ovulate on CD14 which is Monday - which is also my wedding anniversary   

Sorry it's not an amazing post, but I'm only on a tea break at work. 

Xx


----------



## ToniBruce

Afternoon Girls! Mind if I join in?

I have just read through this entire thread, it was like an emotional roller coaster, I had butterflies through the 2ww's, tears with the BFNs, anger from the assault, and now amazing happiness at the news of a BFP! Congratulations Julie!  

I must admit however, I have lost track a little. Anybody still on their 2ww, or due to test?

I am currently on CD8, after taking 100mg from CD2-6. I have my first follicle tracking scan on Friday, so I think that makes me in line with Sian and Carly?
This is my 2nd cycle, my first was 50mg, and my lazy follicles didn't move a muscle! 

xx


----------



## Carly82

Hi Toni, welcome to our little group  

I'm on CD9 of round 2 so you are pretty much in line with me and Sian. I'm on 100 mgs also. I was last month and did ovulate but got a bfn, so back on the same again this month.

Xx


----------



## Bri 28

Hi Tony!! Welcome

I'm on cd33 and 8 or 9 dpo!! It's my first cycle of 50mg and although I ovulated on day 25 / 26, it did work for me at this dose so just waiting to see if the doc still wants me to increase or to stay at 50mg! I will be testing Saturday due to my plans to go drinking that night if not preggers!

Sian / Tony - good luck for your first scans - fingers crossed for some big juicy ones!!

Julie - I am so happy for you!!! 

xx


----------



## SianJane90

Hi Toni,
Ah that's so nice to hear! This is a really good group on this thread 
Looks like we're on the same day, because turns out I am on CD8 not 9   we're the same and Carly is a day ahead. I also have my follie scan on Friday, it's so exciting! It's my 2nd cycle too! Did you get any side effects? Are you seeing any symptoms of ovulation?

Carly - how's it going at the moment? Are they scanning you this month? When are you going to start using OPKs?

Bri - thank you honey! I tested a day early last month because I was going out haha! You can't be too careful

Bendy - I know what you mean, I wanted to drag it out too!

AFM - tonight I've noticed that I'm particularly bloated and I have slight twinges in my right ovary area. I've also just cried my little eyes out at BGT again, I'm starting to think I might just be a big woss! Haha.

Xx


----------



## OrangeLilyLady

Hi all
Julie- Congrats to you, I'm praying that it all works out this time.
Toni- Welcome, I hope there is success in the near future.
Bendy/ Bri-Fingers crossed it's a bfp.
Sian/ Carly- I hope you both get lots of follicles this cycle. 

AFM- I'm on cd24. I had blood test today (a few days later as my cycle is usually about 31days). Been feeling nauseous on and off for the last few days, sensitive nipples and very emotional today, but all these symptoms are normal for me during 2ww. The thing that has been slightly weird is the overwhelming urge to cradle a baby... my poor cat has been hugged a lot today lol.


----------



## Carly82

Hey Sian, I'm good thanks Hun. I've got no symptoms yet, will probably start using OPK's from tomorrow. I'm waiting for the cheapies to arrive from amazon as I've spent a fortune on clear blue these last few months  

When are you testing from? Xx


----------



## ToniBruce

Morning! 

Thank you all. Looks like this is going to be a good thread to be a part of. My friends are ace, but it's nice to speak to girls who are going through the same thing. I get no seriousness out of my Hubby, I text him earlier to say Im getting a niggly pain in my left side, which is radiating to my bum cheek (anybody else had bum cheek pain??  ), I said hopefully it means something is happening, and his reply was "or it could be a big fart brewing, you had better warn your crew mate!" Ha ha ha ha!

Im on a night shift tonight. Oh my, the hot flushes! It's quite embarrassing! My crew mate looked at me earlier an commented on my redness and sweaty face!  

I had no side effects what so ever last time, so fingers crossed!

Bri- Good move on the testing before drinking!


----------



## mejulie40

Morning ladies..

Sian - how are you feeling today hun.. are your emotions still crazy.. pray this is your month x

Bendy - have you tested yet? come on we need another bfp on this forum.. here for you whatever the outcome.. big hugs xx

Bri - i cant believe you are still waiting for a response its just crazy.. hope they get back to you today xx

Orangelilly - hows u? when will you know results from blood test xx

Carly - Best of luck with opk, will you be scanned this month.. pray it all works for that magical bfp xx

Toni - your dh sounds just like mine ha ha.. what time are you taking the pill? i took mine at 8pm & had no hot flushes.. will you be scanned this cycle xx

Afm - still cant believe we got a bfp.. did another test this morn.. had to check used a digi this time said pregnant 2-3 wks..
want to share what i believe helped.. eat lots of protein milk, cheese, cottage cheese, beans, jacket potatoes etc.. place hot water bottle on tum & keep feet warm up to ovulation grow those eggies.. take pregnacare with fish oil capsules swear they helped & get jiggy before ovulation, i know it was before


----------



## ToniBruce

Hi Julie

I took my tablets in the mornings. I took my last ones on Sunday though, should I still be getting the hot flushes?
Thanks for the advice on egg growing tips, will def be trying that! 

I am being scanned. My first scan is booked for this Friday, then Monday Wednesday and Friday next week.

It must be so exciting for you!! Do you have to go and get it confirmed with the doc as well? I wouldnt be able to stop doing tests! Ha ha ha!

xx


----------



## Bri 28

Toni - I think I would be the same - test test test test everyday for a while until it sank in!!

I have spoken to the doc today and he still wants me to increase to 100mg even though I ovulated as it should reduce my cycle length even further! This is fine - I don't mind as long as they know and acknowledge that I did ovulate on 50mg. Just hope I don't get overstimulated and have to abandon the cycle next time! But I'm sure I won't go from 1 follicle to too many! I'm hoping for 2 or 3 this time, although just one a but earlier would still be nice!!

xx


----------



## bendybird

Hello ladies!!!

So happy to say that I got a BFP this morning on a digital!!!! Woooohoooo!! So didn't think it was going to say that so I wee'd on it and made a cuppa and went it thinking oh here we go again and there it was!!!! 


Mejulie did you have bloods? How are your levels? When are your next ones!?


Sian I'm sorry to hear about you and do being attacked!!! Absolutely shocking.....hope you are both n the mend!!! Won't be long now until your ready to rumble on the cycle!!


Bri good luck on the 100mgs fingers crossed it does the trick! Come one BFP!!!!


Tonibruce good luck for your scan Friday, hope your night shift goes by fast!!!


Carly lots of luck coming your way for this cycle, are you being scanned?! Soon be on the 2ww !!!!


Orange lily when will you test ?! Fingers crossed!!!


Hope you're all enjoying the weather, we have tackled the garden today shed and fence painted and patio cleaned! Looks a 100 times better!!! 


Bendy xxx


----------



## Carly82

Bendy that is fantastic news, so happy for you!!! Please keep us informed of how things go   

I bought some preseed today, have read alot of good reviews on it so why not give it a try?

Not being scanned again, I should of requested it but honestly didn't think they would so i didn't bother. Will be requesting d21 bloods though

Xx


----------



## spudlin

Congrats Bendy  

Lets hope we are on a positive run of BFP's

I am on day 2 of my 4th round at 100mg. Trying to stay positive as it is my 1st month with actual follicle tracking. Just hoping there are some follies growing in there this month. I have my scan booked for next Thursday so this time next week I will be a bit  

I'm back at my acupuncture too this weekend. Had a little break as I have been on holiday, so looking forward to that.

I am also feeling a bit rebellious and radical at the minute and have booked a hair appointment for next week were I am hoping to get me some pale pink ends to my blonde hair lol. 

Do you think this may be a side effect?


----------



## Carly82

Haha Spudlin, wish all side effects were like that if that's what it is  

Good luck for your cycle his month, let us know how you get on with the tracking xx


----------



## Bri 28

Bendy - this is great news!!! Very happy for you! x


----------



## ToniBruce

Congratulations Bendy!!!!    
Thats brilliant news! I love hearing of BFPs, fingers croosed itsthis thread on a roll!! 

Keep us updated  xx


----------



## SianJane90

Bendy - that is absolutely fantastic news !! I can't believe you and Julie were both on the same CD and now you both have BFP's!! I am so so happy for you both    When will they give you both your first scans??

Lily - although they're normal symptoms for you, they all sound very promising! I have my fingers crossed for you honey. When do you test? 

Carly - I'd definitely recommend the cheapie ones! I get mine from eBay, and they picked up my ovulation last month.. Even started showing the line the day before, which I was surprised at! I think mine were about 50 OPK's and 10 HPT's for £7+postage. What is preseed?

Toni - it all sounds very positive if you didn't have any symptoms last month - I don't think I would have ovulated on 50mgs. Your DH sounds just like mine, he's a little bit of a nutter   haha, but we've got to love them! How come you have so many scans? 

Julie - I'm feeling okay today, my womb is feeling a bit tight now, I'm starting to get the 'pulled muscle' feeling.. which I suppose is all good news! How are you feeling? Any sickness? Are we hoping for twins   haha! How is your DH, I bet he's bouncing off the walls isn't he?!  

Bri - oh that's good you finally heard! How are you feeling about 100mg? I didn't get any side effects on both of my months on them.. thankfully! So when do you start taking them? Is AF due?

Spudlin - The hair idea sounds fab! I want my hair dip dyed, but I want it done professionally because I've seen these girlies that have done it themselves and it doesn't fade in, it's just brown then blonde haha! I would also want it a goldy brown dip not blonde! Anyway, how's the Clomid going? Do you know if you ovulated on the other cycles?

AFM - I don't know if I mentioned, but DH's cousin that found out she was pregnant - then found out she was 39 weeks gone.. She's now had the baby, a lovely little boy. I went and had some cuddles today and he's adorable. 
As I said, I'm now starting to feel things in my belly, so I'm thinking I'm going to be ovulating again this month   I just can't wait for my scan on Friday. I will be sitting with HWB on my belly as of tomorrow, and I think I will start with OPK's on Saturday. 

xx


----------



## mejulie40

Bendy - whoooo hooooooooo. what great news that we both got our bfps.. what happens next for you? xxx

Lilly - when will you test hun xx

Hello everyone else hope you can enjoy this sunshine xxx

Afm - me & dh still in a bit of a daze.. just cant believe after our tough journey it took just 2 little pills to get us our bfp...
have my 2nd bloods taken this afernoon & pray they are increasing was 133 13dpo they want it dbl that today...
no real symptoms.. temps still high, weird sensation over both ovaries like butterflys.. if i hadnt tested really would not know.. pray the lo or lo's are getting snuggled in.. being extra careful not lifting anything & eating v healthy..

luv & babydust to you all xxx


----------



## OrangeLilyLady

Bendy - Congrats to you and DH.  Fingers crossed it all works out for you.  

Julie - I'm not surprised you are still in a daze, I would be too!  

Sian - Glad you're getting some 'feelings', let's hope you get lots of follies.

Spudlin - I hope your scan shows good things.

Carly - What is preseed??  

Bri - I'm sure the higher dose will be fine, the doctors know what they're doing.

Toni - I've had odd symptoms through my whole cycle, so I don't think it's just while taking the tablets.  Fingers crossed it stops soon though hun.

AFM - I'm on cd26, 9dpo.  Planning to test on Sunday or Monday, although itching to do it now.  No symptoms different from the normal ones on my 2ww.  Likely to be bfn, due to hubby's ejaculation problem this month, but still a small percentage that it could be bfp.  Fingers crossed it's the latter.  

Lily x


----------



## ToniBruce

Afternoon! 

What a glorious day! Don't want to boast or anything, but I'm off until Monday so I'm able to enjoy it fully!!  

I have no idea why I have so many scans? They scan me every day until either I ovulate, or they decide nothing is happening. They scanned me from CD10 to CD20 last month.

xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Toni - are you paying for all these scans? usually every other day at most x


----------



## spudlin

I'm curious too cos this will be my 1st tracking scan.

I was told to ring on day 1 to book scan for day 11. When I rang the nurse said if I haven't got big enough follies I will be asked to come back for another scan but she didn't say when  

I guess I'm just hoping I won't need one


----------



## Carly82

Hi everyone,

Preseed is a lubricant that is supposed to help the swimmers   on their journey. Heard loads of great things about it so thought I'd put it to the test 

xx

www.preseed.co.uk


----------



## ToniBruce

Sorry! I missed out the word 'other'...... I have scans every other day! What a typo to make, that was quite an important word to miss out! Ha ha ha! Sorry for the confusion.
No, I don't pay, Im NHS funded at the mo thankfully, Im not sure I could afford all these drugs and scans! 

Spudlin - Yeah, fingers crossed you don't need one! 

Carly - That sounds interesting, might have to get me some of that! 

Im off for my scan in half hour. A little nervous...... especially as the Hubby has just left for London to go and see the Stone Roses, which means he will be good for nothing when he gets home tonight! (Im picking him up as well, so after a journey home with him and his [email protected]&%ed up mates, I'll be in no mood for bd anyway! Ha ha!)

Good luck for your scan as well today Sian

xx


----------



## Bri 28

Good luck to you both Sian & Toni - let us know the results!!

I use a similar product to pressed called conceive plus - same thing - very good!! Also I read that clomid can thicken CM (sorry if tmi) and if you take chesty cough syrup it loosens up all mucus - thinning out CM so I did that this month and it seemed to work - although I don't know what my CM would have been like anyway - didn't want to chance it!!

AFM I am 12dpo now and will be testing tomorrow! Don't think it will be positive news though as any symptoms I have had have been very mild - occasional bloating, mild back pain now and then and tender breasts / sore nipples from ovulation throughout - although milder now! I'm so annoyed that cos I'm so irregular I just don't know what is normal pre-AF symptoms for me!! 

xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hello..

best of luck with your scans & tests ladies.. ready for next bfp on this forum xxx

Got my beta results on 13dpo 133 15dpo "465" doc said good pregnancy.. wants to scan me wed eve then i guess its up to him what happens next. feeling preggie today.. very emotion if i mention babies i cry & taste buds gone.. all good signs.. starting to believe it now have been holding our breaths 

sending you all lots of luv & baby dust xxx


----------



## SianJane90

Julie - that's great news about your results, and that symptoms are on their way  

Bri - fingers crossed for your test tomorrow. Can't wait to hear the results. I've thought about trying that conceive plus! 

Toni - how did your scan go today? Why is it that our DH's always seem to have all the fun haha! My DH is at work at the moment (he's a barman at a yacht club) and he's just text me asking if I want to out on his friends boat later tonight   apparently there's a few of them going, should be fun!!

Carly - thanks for the link, let us know how it goes. Any smileys (or double lines.. I'm going to carry on calling it smileys though) ?? How are you feeling?

Spudlin - when you go for your scan, they'll check the size of the follies and if they still need to grow a bit more they'll then book you an appointment for a couple of days later there and then. When is your CD11?

Lily - good luck with the test!! Hoping for a good result for you. How are you feeling now? Has DH's problem been solved now? 

AFM - had my scan today, and I have 2 follies this time   one on each side. The left is 13-14mm, so she said that one may not come to anything, but the one on the right is 18mm!! So I was able to have my HCG injection, so I am now scheduled in for bd'ing Sat, Sun & Mon   I think it's nice that I'm going to be ovulating over my wedding anniversary!I will start OPK tonight after 11pm as she said the injection won't do anything for at least 12 hours. I'm so excited!! My OTD is 23rd June, 6 days before I go away!!!

Hope everyone's okay
xx


----------



## Carly82

Hi everyone  

Sian, that's great news!! It's baby making time agin....it doesn't seem 2 mins since last month!

Mejulie, that's fantastic! Excited to be able to share this journey with you from the beginning  

Bri, good luck for tomorrow Hun, really hoping its good news  

Toni, I'll try anything once   How did your scan go?

Lily, keeping everything crossed for your test this weekend!!

Bendy, how are you Hun?

Spudlin, what cd are you on now? How's things with you?

AFM, I'm on cd12 today, last month I ovulated at day 14/15. Starting to have some twinges and signs of that heavy feeling. Also ewcm today. We bd on we'd night but it could be a bit tricky for us this month as hubby went in for knee surgery this morning and won't be home till the morning. He said he's fine to bd, but I'll have to do all the work though  
Did OPK yesterday only a faint line but its got a bit darker today so I think I'll get a positive tomorrow or Sunday.

Just wanted to say that I wouldn't want to go through this without you ladies, it's such a shame we all live so far apart xxx


----------



## ToniBruce

Nothing at all on my scan. Beyond gutted. Shed lots and lots of tears today........ I can feel more on their way now jusy typing this!

xxx


----------



## Bri 28

Tony - I know exactly how you feel!!! I went for my scan on day 13 this cycle and there was nothing at all. I went back for the day 20 scan they had arranged expecting nothing and eager to start the next cycle and there was an 18mm follicle then! Could be that there will be follicles on a later scan!! Don't lose hope but I know only too well it is gutting! I was crying texting my husband after my scan! xx


----------



## ToniBruce

Thanks Bri.

I know Im being completely irrational. The nurse even said that it is quite normal to have nothing on CD11. I have my next scan booked in for Monday, and she seemed hopeful that she will see something then. 
I cant help but cry though! Its ridiculous! I went through 7 scans last cycle, each of them showing nothing at all, and I didnt shed one tear! I was quite contented, thinking ah well, maybe next time. This cycle I have been for my first scan and Im crying like a demented fool!!   I got back from the hospital, got into bed fully clothed and cried myself to sleep. Woke up, called my Hubby and bawled down the phone to him! I feel like Im losing mmy marbles!!!


----------



## Bri 28

Morning Ladies!!!

Today I'm 13dpo and just tested - BFN. However, I had cramps last night and backache so thought AF was round the corner but temps are still high today! Last month I only got to 12dpo and on 12dpo my temp dropped and period came the next day. So I think the clomid is making my luteal phase longer! Anyone else had this?  

xx


----------



## Carly82

Hi everyone,

Sorry to hear that bri, clomid gave me a 29 day cycle last month and I'm only on 2 nd round so can't really comment. Test again tomorrow just to be sure  

I got my   today so will be ovulating tomorrow, bring on the 2ww  

Love to all xx


----------



## mejulie40

Bri - it may be too early hun try again in morning... pray you get that bfp.. sending tons babydust your way xxx

Hello everyone x


----------



## SianJane90

Carly - It is indeed! It has gone really really quick! So hopefully the 2ww will go quick too! Ooooh, well done on your   time to get jiggy   your poor DH, what happened to his knee? At least he's still "up for it" haha!!

Toni - Ah, I'm very sorry honey! But I'm sure there will be something on Monday   How are you feeling today? You are not being irrational, we all know what it's like  

Bri - Sorry about your BFN, what's the plan for the next cycle? I had a 30 day cycle last month, although I've never been regular so I have no idea what's normal. 

Julie & Bendy - How are you Mummy's-to-be?

Lily - Are you still managing to stay away from the pee sticks   ??

AFM - I got a   this morning too - luckily we were bd'ing just before, because the line is slowly getting darker than the control line, so I think if I'm not ovulating right now, I will be later today!
I now accidentally have a week off work too - luckily, it's just how the shifts have panned out  

xx


----------



## Carly82

He snapped the ligaments in his knee and we were waiting for a date for his surgery. He got a phone call at the beginning of the week to say they could fit him yesterday! By that time I'd already taken the clomid or I probably wouldn't have bothered this month. I'm a bit worried the general anesthetic yesterday might affect his swimmers   xx


----------



## mejulie40

Toni - try not to worry.. im sure you will see some follies at the next scan.. they can grow within days x

Sian - best of luck this mth - we conceived with jigginess before the big "o" so go get your man now ha ha x

Carly - you will just have to jump him & pray the ga just made them chilled out ha ha x

orangelilly - hope you have stayed away from the pee stick  best of luck hun xx

Hello everyone else x


----------



## Bri 28

Hey everyone!!

Great news Sian and Carly - you will be in the 2WW in no time! 

Lily - did you test? any news

I tested again this morning and again BFN but still no real signs of AF. I am not exactly regular by any means but my last two natural cycles my AF turned up 13dpo with spotting starting 12dpo! So I'm definitely later than this as I'm now at the end of 14dpo with nothing! The more I read though the more I find that Clomid can lengthen this part of the cycle - apparently no more than a few days normally so I will wait until Tues (16dpo) and test again! I hate the way this is messing with my mind!!!!! Fell like I'm going a bit  

xx


----------



## spudlin

It is horrible isn't it Bri?

I have given up with my cycles cos they are a mess  

I got to day 44 this month with no AF and BFN  

I started my 4th round last week without AF as directed by my consultant and I'm currently day 7 of my made up cycle  

On a positive note I am being scanned this time, so I have my 1st scan on Thursday. 

I also have acupuncture and had a really good session yesterday. My lady is very attentive and is determined to help me get pregnant bless her  

Try not to get   I know it's really hard at times though


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies..

too quiet on here.. where is everyone 

Orangelilly - any news hun? thinking of you xx

Bri - sending you a big hug hun.. have u tested again xx

Sian/carly - you two are prob too busy getting jiggy to post on here.. ha ha..
pray this is your month xx

Hello everyone else... hope you are all feeling ok xx

Afm - have had a terrible headache last couple of days right at back of head.. its driving me nuts.. otherwise all seems ok.. did another digi test & still preggie 

luv & babydust to you all 

julie xx


----------



## Bri 28

Julie - I bet you keep doing them - I kind of think I would need to do them every day to believe it!! 

AF showed up for me today so I'm glad I have a final answer - the longer it kept going on the longer I was tempted to believe it could be positive!! Anyway temp had dropped this morning so I knew it was over!! I'm booked in for follie scans on Wed next week (day 10) and friday the week after (day 21). A bit worried that day 10 will be way too early considering I ovulated day 25 last time but we will see!! Not looking forward to potential side effects on the higher dose though!!

Lily - any news?

And I echo where is everyone!! Must be all out in the garden with the good weather! 

xx


----------



## Bri 28

sorry the friday is day 19! x


----------



## Carly82

Hey everyone

I'm here  

It's been a busy weekend with hubby having his op on Friday, feel like I've turned into a nurse/cleaner/waitress ect ect  

Not much to report from me other than I'm back on the 2ww   

Bri, sorry you got ur af but at least it did show up, I suppose if the outcome is a bfn at least with af you can move onto next cycle!

Mejulie, I would also be doing test after test haha, I'd be bankrupt by now  

Hello to everyone else, ope all is well xx


----------



## ToniBruce

Evening!

Bri/Spudlin - gutted for you re the BFN!  

Sian/Carly - Good luck with your 2ww, fingers crossed this is your month!!

Hope the pregnant ladies are doing well, and haven't spent all your money on sticks to wee on!  

I went for another scan today. Still nothing!   Im going for another scan on Friday. I really don't think anything will happen though. My nurse said of there is nothing Friday she will speak to my consultant, see what he wants to do. He did say 6 rounds of clomid before we try anything else, but as nothing is happening she thinks he may try one more cycle, but may want to move on to ovarian drilling! 

xx


----------



## OrangeLilyLady

Only time for a quick post, I'll catch up later.

BPN - CD1 today


----------



## mejulie40

Orangelilly - so sorry hun.. sending u a big hug xx

Toni - pray you have some wonderful follies at your nexy scan xx

Hello everyone else xx


----------



## SianJane90

Hi everyone 

Carly - Oh no, at least they got him in pretty quick! How's the 2ww? Did you manage to get any bd'ing done during ovulation? When are your CD21 bloods?

Julie - how's it going? Hope the headache has eased! You have a scan tomorrow don't you?

Bri - sorry about AF honey, but at least you can crack on with this cycle! Are you taking pills CD2-6? Don't worry, we all feel a bit  at times, but that's what we're all here for.

Spudlin - how's your "made-up" cycle going?

Toni - I'm so sorry hun, I have everything crossed for your scan on Friday. What is Ovarian Drilling anyway? I've heard it mentioned a few times.

AFM - I am now CD15 (3dpo), I have had the worst back ache in history the past few days - I think since ovulation. Thankfully it's starting to ease off now, I have been sat with HWB behind me constantly. I have also worked out that when I go on holiday at the end of the month, I am either going to be pregnant or with AF!! Haha. I don't have the best timing in the world!
DH & I had a really nice wedding anniversary yesterday, we went for a meal and to the cinema. It was great to get out, just us two. We also had a BBQ with both of our parents on Sunday to celebrate, it's been a really good few days actually  _- minus the backache that is!_

xx


----------



## spudlin

Hi Sian,

I am day 9 of my 'made up cycle', have my 1st follie tracking scan Thursday morning


----------



## Bri 28

ooooh - we have three scans this week then - Thurs Spuddlin, Fri Toni and Julie at some point? 

Sian and Carly are you on the same cycle day or dpo? You are both in the 2ww together again!!

Lily - sorry its a no for you this cycle - I know the feeling!!! But again you like me can get on with the next cycle now - no more waiting!!

I'm glad my cycle has started again so I can get on! I'm just wondering whether I will ovulate earlier on the 100mg! But we shall see!! Took my first lot of tablets this morning - taking CD2-6.

Bendy how are you doing??

xx


----------



## Carly82

Hey  

I'm on cd16, got my positive OPK on Saturday so presuming I ov'd on Sunday so I'm 2dpo. Only managed to bd on late we'd night, Saturday and Sunday. Hope that's enough!!!
Having my d21 bloods done Monday 17th, will actually be day 22 but thought Friday would be too early.

Will do personals tomorrow as I'm shattered so off to bed, hoping you ladies are all ok xx


----------



## SianJane90

spudlin - oh good luck for tomorrow then hun   let us know how it goes. Have you had any symptoms that ovulation is coming?

Bri - I ovulated on Saturday (CD12), so I'm now on CD16 and 4dpo. Its strange this month, because I think Carly's AF arrived a day before mine, and yet I ovulated a little early, so the day before Carly. Although I have follie tracking and HCG injections so I had my HCG when I had my scan on Friday and it makes me ovulate the next day. So I think I only ovulated early because the fertility clinic isn't open weekends haha! Hopefully you won't get too many side effects on 100mg then, I only get really hot, but I don't get flushes, it's continuous for me 

Carly - that should be enough, hopefully. I think sperm can live for about 5 days, because the fallopian tube stuns them to sleep, and then when the egg is released it sends hormones down our tubes which then wakes up the spermies and lets them know the egg is on its way. So long story short, that probably was enough haha! I do babble on a bit, don't I! How have you been feeling?

AFM - I'm feeling a little bloated today and have had a couple of twinges, but that's about it. I had a very crappy nights sleep last night, I was just too hot, couldn't get comfortable and although I was shattered but my eyes just wouldn't stay shut! So I'm very tired today.

How is everyone else?
xx


----------



## Carly82

Hello everyone,

Sian, yes that makes sense, pretty sure it was enough so fingers crossed. I've not had any ill feeling like I did last month. No bloating or twinges, actually feel really well. Hope your bloating ect is gone soon! What day did your af arrive? Mine was mon 27th x

Bri, how you getting on with the 100mgs? With me, it's usually day 4 of the tablets that effects me, 2 months now I've felt really emotional/frustrated and actually cried at work the same day for the last 2 cycles haha. Good job they all know the reason and that I'm not really pshycho    x

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## SianJane90

Carly - AF arrived Tues 28th for me   I've actually had some really bad pains in the left side this afternoon  Not sure what's going on there, but I have resigned myself to the sofa with my HWB.

xx


----------



## Bri 28

Hi everyone!!

I'm on CD3 now and second day of 100mg! Haven't felt any side effects as yet but obviously it is still early!! I'm really keen to try and get my follicles growing earlier this month although hopefully the higher dose will take care of that! What is the deal with this hot water bottle thing? Does that make them grow ? and if so from what day do people use it from? I tried to buy one today in Morrisons but there were none - but then it is odd I suppose to be buying a hot water bottle in June!!!

Also ..... how do you put pics on? I like to see who I am talking to and would like to return the favour!!

How is everyone else doing?

Carly & Sian when will u be testing if no AF?

xx


----------



## Bri 28

Carly - I agree with Sian that it will have been enough BD'ing! I always worry it's not been enough etc. but the Wed spermies probs were still there but even if they weren't both the sat and sundays will have been ready and raring to go - hopefully!! Fingers crossed!!! x


----------



## SianJane90

Bri - for profile pics, click: profile - modify profile - forum profile - then the first option is about pics, click 'upload avatar' - browse.
I hope that makes sense haha! I'm not sure if the HWB works, but I have used it both months and got follies both months. I have been getting a few slight twinges a few days before my scans, so I know things are starting, that's when I get the HWB out. Like this month, I ovulated on CD12 and I probably got the HWB out about CD7-8, only a couple of days after AF has gone. You should try looking in boots, superdrug, wilkinsons or QD.. they might have them 
Julie has said she believes the HWB is one of the things that helped her to her BFP this month, so fingers crossed it's effective!
My OTD is 23rd June, but that's only CD27 and last month I had a 30 day cycle so I might leave it a few days, but it depends on symptoms and 'goings on' I suppose haha.

xx


----------



## spudlin

Quick questions ladies....

1st-hot water bottle, when and for how long. not thinking I can have it permanently attached whilst at work etc  

2nd-it's my first follie scan in the morning, may be daft question but is it abdo or big poky plastic probe??


----------



## OrangeLilyLady

Hi All

Hope you're all doing ok?  I was so upset yesterday (cd1) and kept crying, plus I had really bad cramps last night. No crying today, but still feeling really fed up.  I spoke to my fertility nurse today and she said my blood results were good and showed that I had ovulated.  As my scan and bloods were ok for cycle one, I don't need to have scans or bloods this cycle.  Fingers crossed it's ok again this cycle. First day of 50mg today.

Bri - Sounds like our cycles are pretty in sync at the moment.  Let me know how the HWB treatment goes for you.

Sian - Fingers crossed it's a BFP on your holiday!

Carly - Glad to hear I'm not the only one feeling emotional.  It really sucks doesn't it!  Big hug to you.

Spudlin - Good luck with the scan.  Mine was an internal scan, but not painful at all.

Julie - Thanks.  Hope all is going well and you don't have too many more headaches.

Toni - Fingers crossed with your scan tomorrow, I hope it shows some follies.   

Lily x


----------



## Bri 28

Good luck for scans people!!

Thanks for the answers about HWB - I have ordered one from argos - are you guys just putting it on ur tummy on an evening when watching TV??

Spuddlin - mine was internal - not painful just weird pressure but that could be cos my ovaries were way out to the side!!

xx


----------



## mejulie40

Bri - put it on your tum as much as poss as the heat directs your blood to where the follies are growing & put your feet up 

Afm - at hosp waiting for my scan, doc running an hour late as usual but we are in no rush..
will let you know how we get on.


----------



## Carly82

Are any of you ladies on ********? I just wondered with Bri saying it would be nice to see who we all are  

If anyone wants to add me feel free Carly alty xx


----------



## SianJane90

Spudlin & Bri - I just use the HWB when I'm sat down in the evenings, and if I'm not suffering too bad with hot flushes then I'll remake it and take it to bed (although it always ends up on the floor haha). 
Bri - my scans are internal too, I find it a little uncomfortable but not painful at all. Good luck for the scan tomorrow honey!

Lily - I'm so sorry you got your AF, heart-breaking isn't it  But best thing is to look forward onto this cycle! Fingers crossed June is your month!

Julie - I knew that you'd be able to tell us why HWB works so I was hoping you would reply  I'm so so excited for your scan, please let us know how you get on. How far are you now?

Carly - what a good idea! I will add you. I'm not sure if I'm searchable but my name's Sian Stocker if I am 

xx


----------



## mejulie40

quick update.. just seen a tiny black hole on scan that doc said is our baby.. still too early to see much so going back in a week  sooo happy


----------



## Carly82

Awww mejulie, wish I could give you a hug so I'll send you a virtual one   xx

How exciting   x


----------



## SianJane90

Julie - that's fantastic  roll on next weeks scan then!! Xx


----------



## OrangeLilyLady

So pleased for you Julie.


----------



## Bri 28

Julie thats lovely!!! You must update us again next week!!

Ooh good idea - I will try and add you guys - I'm Briony Nicholls but also not sure I am searchable!

Tried to do photo but don't think it has worked!!

xx


----------



## Bri 28

wooo photo worked but is very small!! x


----------



## SianJane90

Bri - no, can't find you Hun, Carly is searchable and I'm on hers now  nice pic too!! Xx


----------



## spudlin

Julie that's fab  

I had good news at my scan this morning, only 1 follie but it's 18mm and lining good so consultant very pleased and has given me my injection. Also said there was a small cyst but nothing to worry about.

Thought I'd sent a quick message now cos thinking I will be a bit busy later lol


----------



## ToniBruce

Afternoon!

How's everybody?

Spudlin - Brilliant news re your follicle!! Let the good news continue.......  

Julie - Thats so lovely! Im so excited for you!!!!   

Im on ********, and searchable I believe.........no prizes for guessing my name!


----------



## SianJane90

Toni - I've just tried looking for you but there seems to be a few of you haha! Where are you from? And what's your ******** pic?

Hope you're okay, you have your follie scan tomorrow don't you? Have you been using HWB?

Xx


----------



## ToniBruce

Ha ha ha! A few of me, my goodness, thats a scary thought!  
Im from Birmingham. My profile pic is a close up of mine and my Hubbys ugly mugs  

Yeah. Scan tomorrow morning at 0700. I was getting some pains on my left side last night, so when I got in from my night shift I woke Mr Bruce up.... just in case  
If Im honest though Im holding out much hope for there being anything happening tomorrow. I haven't been using a HWB? I must have missed that bit of advice  Will def get it out for next cycle though........ if they give me a next cycle that is?

xx


----------



## SianJane90

Toni - found you   !! 7am, that's very early, saying that, I start work at 7 tomorrow morning  Oh the pains sound like a good sign! You may be surprised tomorrow, I think you might have some action going on there! If you have a HWB get it out today at some point, you never know, it might encourage a little growth spurt 

xx


----------



## Bri 28

Just added Toni and Carly - can't find you Sian   and I don't think you will be able to find me either!!! Just to note - although I'm sure it goes without saying - please don't write any TTC stuff on my wall as my friends don't know - that would be a whole new load of pressure if they did! 

Spuddlin - great news on the scan!

Toni - you never know - it could be good news tomorrow!!!

xx


----------



## ToniBruce

Yeah, 0700 is early, but I start work at 0600 so its a nice easy start to my shift. Arrive at work for 0600, then head straight over to the hospital for my appointment, so no work until I finish 
I will get the HWB out tonight, its worth a go  

Dont worry Bri, I would would never post anything on anybody ** about TTC........ unless you put something on your page yourself of course. 

xx


----------



## SianJane90

Bri - I'm on Toni and Carly's friend list. And I second that, please no TTC stuff on my wall. Xx


----------



## Carly82

It's lovely having you all on ********  
No worries at all, a few people do know our situation, especially after February's miscarriage but there are alot that don't. We'll keep the TTC stuff on here   xx


----------



## SianJane90

Not a great morning   I went to work at 7 this morning and by 7:45 I was sent home. I don't know what came over me. One minute I was fine, the next I was going to be sick, sweat running down my face, everything started going white and I clung to the wall thinking I was going faint! I sat down for a minute and then had to run to the loo, I wasn't sick but kept gagging as if I was going too. My matron said she could literally watch the colour drain from my face it went so quickly!

I'm a little worried to be honest, because my Mum was so badly anaemic during her pregnancies that she fainted in the bank and had to have blood transfusions. I am so much like my Mum and I seem to have all the same problems as her I'm pretty sure I will suffer during a pregnancy too!

I suppose it's still a little exciting as this could be a good sign and mean that BFP is on its way... but I am still not going to get my hopes up.

How is everyone else feeling? 
Toni, I am so excited to hear about your scan!

xx


----------



## Bri 28

oooh Sian - it sounds horrible and I feel for you but I am a little bit excited that it could well be a good sign!! How many dpi are you now

Toni - good luck for the scan - let us all know!!

CD5 for me now - 4th day of tablets and yesterday I had absolutely no energy - I was soooooo tired so I'm thinking that was the tablets!!

xx


----------



## SianJane90

Bri, thanks honey! I feel so silly, because I'm loads better now! I'm 6dpo (CD1. The tablets are horrible aren't they, how are you feeling today?

xx


----------



## ToniBruce

That does sound frightening Sian! Fingers crossed its a good sign though! 

I had my scan this morning, still nothing! 
Im doing one more round at 100mg. I had a chat with her though about my AF being so light. 
My womb lining on my last cycle was 12.9, so she said as it was so thick I would have an AF spontaneously. 3 weeks later and nothing so I used noristherone, then when it did arrive it was so so light, and (sorry for tmi) mainly brown.
So, when I started my scans this cycle my lining was 5.6, which confused me, where did it all go?? It has built back up again to 12.6 so again she said with a lining that thick my AF should arrive all by itself!
So, if a bleed arrives all by itself then all well and good, start the Clomid. If 3 weeks today I have no bleed, or if I start having this brown stuff again, then I have to go in for a scan to see what is happening with my womb lining!

If this cycle doesn't work then it will be on to possibly injections, but most probably ovarian drilling.

We'll get there in the end Im sure


----------



## OrangeLilyLady

Toni - Feeling for you honey, it sounds like it's been a bit difficult for you.  Fingers crossed AF will arrive by itself.  

Sian - I hope you are feeling ok now.  Hope it's a good sign!

Bri - I'm with you on the lack of energy.  I keep getting headaches too.

Spudlin - Good news on the follie.  

Hope everyone else is ok.

AFM - cd4, clomid day 3.  Apart from a few headaches, I've not really had any other symptoms yet this cycle.  Off to the cinema this afternoon, for some Man of Steel action.


----------



## SianJane90

Toni - I'm so sorry honey, I was really hoping you would have something. What are the injections? Which would you prefer? Fingers crossed for AF coming soon then     How are you feeling about it all?

Lily - Thank you. The sickness has come back a couple of times but only slightly. I have just been asleep on the sofa the past few hours! Have fun at the cinema, DH really wants to see that film.

xx


----------



## Carly82

Sian, that doesn't sound nice at all! Do you think it's a good sign or a bug?   for you Hun its a symptom of a BFP!! What day are you testing? OTD for me will be next Sunday 23rd xx

Tony, sorry to hear about your scan   hope your af arrives soon so you can crack on with the next round xx

Lily, glad you're not suffering to many side effects. Have a fun date with the hubster xx

Bri, tiredness is probably down to the clomid, they drain you don't they! xx

Spudlin, hope you've been doing lots of bd. welcome to the 2ww xx

Julie, how are you and little bean? xx

Hi everyone else xx

AFM, slightly tender boobs today, nothing major though. Feel alot better so far with this cycle than I did last month. I've applied to egg share today eeeeeeeek!!! Just hope I'm accepted as there's no other way we could afford ivf.


----------



## SianJane90

I'm not sure what happened, but apart from the couple of extra sicky feelings, I feel fine now. My OTD is the 23rd too, but that's only CD27 for me so I might leave it an extra couple of days. 
I don't have any other symptoms either. This time last month I had a heavy uterus and sore boobs, this month I have none of that. My belly has gone a little hard but obviously that happens just before AF too. But then again, Julie said she had no signs either! I try not too think about it most of the time, because I don't dare to think that it could happen. 
I keep trying to spend time with my newborn cousins, hoping that broody hormones might help in some way... Is that even possible? Haha.

xx


----------



## ToniBruce

I have no idea what the injections are? I think I would rather get on with the drilling if this course still provides nothing.
Im not feeling to bad. Im going to go round to my friends tonight and drink my body weight in wine, forget all about this TTC business! 

xxx


----------



## Carly82

Hey everyone, sorry for the "me" post....

Had an awful night last night. Out of nowhere I was thinking about this whole TTC issue and the thought just hit me, what if it never happens?? I told chris I was going to bed, that was about 10pm and he followed shortly after. I lay there silently crying to myself, thinking about the MC in February and just feeling no hope whatsoever. He kept asking me if everything's ok but I just couldn't talk to him, just clammed up. I filled out an application yesterday to do the egg share and if I'm honest I don't really want to do it, just feel there is no other way as we don't have thousands of pounds for ivf. The egg share, if I'm eligible would only cost £1000.

Then to top it off, to cut a long story short, our car broke down in march. It's been in the garage for 3 weeks and has cost 3000 to repair as the engine was destroyed. We have lent the money from chris's dad. Anyway, chris and my dad travelled from our home in Manchester to Birmingham this morning to pick it up and I rang them about 10.30 to see how they were getting on! Chris then went on to tell me my dad had put diesel in the car instead of petrol and they were waiting for a recovery truck. He told me it was going to cost a fortune ect ect. Next thing I could hear them laughing in the background, they thought it would be funny to wind me up. Needless to say I screamed down the phone and hung up on poor chris.

He should be back anytime now and I will make him suffer lol.

Sorry girls, just had to get all that off my chest!!

Where the hell has all this emotion come from

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## ToniBruce

Hiya Carly

We all have days like that, I think it does you good to have a good cry and a rant to get it all out of your system!
Think positive thoughts, it will happen eventually...... it could have already happened!   I think about it never happening sometimes, it's an awful thought I know, but you have to push it out of your mind. I asked my 8 year old nephew the other day if he will feed me and wipe my bum when Im old, if I have no children of my own. He wasn't to impressed with the question!   

As for the car............ ouch!! I hate paying out £300 for my car, let alone £3000! I wondered what your ** status was about earlier, I think payback is definately in order for that!  

Put your feet up today, when your hubby gets back make him go and buy you chocolate and cakes!


----------



## SianJane90

Toni - They may be progesterone injections - I've heard of them. I don't blame you, go with whatever has the higher chance of it working for you. Oh good for you, go have a good night 

Carly - Oh bless your heart! You have to get these things off your chest though, and unfortunately our poor DH's get the brunt. My Shane is definitely getting to know my mood swings. We all go through our times of negativity, I even start looking through the 'Moving On' boards on here. Although, looking through them does make me realise that while these women are having to accept it will never happen, at the moment there is still a glimmer of hope for us ladies  

I was sent home from work AGAIN too!! I even tried to say that it would be okay and I'd stay but she wasn't having any of it. I lasted 4 hours this time though!! My temperature is a little high, but I'm not sure if that's because of my luteal phase or not. I didn't feel like I was going to faint or anything, but I did go very weak, sweating and pale again. I have tomorrow off work anyway so I've been told to just rest us for a couple of days _- however I am doing the Race For Life tomorrow _

xx


----------



## spudlin

Carly, 

I had a mental moment last night too. I cut short my work night out to get home at a reasonable time to bd as planned with the OH (his idea!!), to be met with an injured cat and a hubby dismantling the house!!! 

I sorted the cat and toddled off upstairs with a wink, 'I'll be right behind you'!! Ye right....

Then when he did appear he pinched my hot water bottle cos he'd had a dodgy kebab for his tea whilst I was absent and proceeded to pass out!!

We were having builders in this morning at 8 so any chance of a sneaky lie in   was out of the question. 

I was so cross, I woke at 4 and stewed for a while thinking, we are gonna blow this cycle if he's not taking it seriously. I had a little quiet cry to myself and must have fallen asleep. 

He woke me at around 6 and fulfilled his part of the deal lol (sorry tmi  ).

It does make us all a bit   at times. Isn't it nice to chat on here to know you aren't really  , just going through a tough time.

   coming your way x


----------



## OrangeLilyLady

Carly - I really feel for you.  My main symptom since this whole TTC thing started is being emotional.  I think with everything we are going through, it's completely understandable and natural to have a few tears or down days every now and then.  

Spudlin - Glad it eventually worked out for you and your DH. 

Sian - Hope you feel better soon.

Toni - Enjoy your drinkies tonight!


AFM - cd5 and having an ok day.  Thoroughly enjoyed Man of Steel yesterday, brilliant film!


----------



## ToniBruce

Oh my! The moments of lying in bed in tears because I don't feel like my hubby is taking it very seriously on the bd'ing front! I feel like Im turning into a sex crazed loon!!  

 to you all!


----------



## Carly82

Thanks everyone, just wish I knew you all in real life haha.

Chris is great but he just says constantly "it will happen"!
How does he know this, I just want to scream sometimes what if it doesn't.

I do feel a little better, although I've had another few tears just now, really need to get all this out of my system haha.

Having some twinges today, quite painful at times. Nothing constant, just sharp pains that pass quickly.

Toni, I can imagine your nephews face when you asked that question haha! I also feel like a bit of a nympho at times  

Sian, I'm feeling really positive or you this month Hun  

Spudlin, men eh?? Glad he for fulfilled his end of the deal so to speak haha

Lily, thanks for your reply, hope your feeling a bit better now, I agree though, a good cry can be just what's needed sometimes.

Thanks again everyone xx


----------



## SianJane90

spudlin - it's good things worked out your way in the end   men do get their priorities a bit scew-whiff sometimes! Are you ovulating now then? I lose track of everyone's CD's!

Lily - any side effects yet? Are you also on 100mg? I think we all are aren't we...??

Toni - I know how you feel about the sex-crazed loon bit, my DH has a low sex-drive as it is (whereas mine is very high!), but luckily he does step up when I'm ovulating so it's not too bad!

Carly - My DH says that too, I always say to him, "but it might not!!" I don't think they understand fully what it's like for us. We are women so we can carry a child, give birth and nurture another little human-being.. but it seems to be that's the one thing I can't manage! It's a strange feeling. Thank you, I hope some of your positivity rubs off on me!

Julie & Bendy - How are you both getting on?

AFM - 7dpo (CD19) now. I have also been getting painful twinges. I also have tender nipples - not boobs, just nipples! 
It's a shame we don't all live a little closer so we could do lunch  
xx


----------



## bendybird

Good morning ladies,


Have been totally ****e at writing but have been reading the post still!!!!
Spudlin I did laugh when I read your post!Glad he woke you up to do the deed!! Back in the good books 
Sian ooh I hope you are ok hun, although it does sound like a good symptom !! 
Carly a good cry always makes you feel back on form ready for the month......it's always good to have a plan for the next step. When you start to have a wobble about it not happening you can focus on the IVF or egg share. We had to re mortgage to do IVF and fet's .....didn't think we could ever find the money to. Clomid will do the trick xxxx
Julie hope everything is good with you !
Orange hope you are ok and the headaches have gone
Hello to everyone 
As for me had a 5 week scan and all seems to be as it should be! Should see heartbeat next week xx


----------



## spudlin

Hi bendy,

glad I made you laugh, we have to or we'll crack up  

Any tips for the OH greatly appreciated. I'm already on with the Ann Summers gear lol (soz tmi again)


----------



## ToniBruce

Remember I planned in drinking my body weight in wine last night? Well I think I drank all of our body weights! My god am I feeling it today. I got out of bed at 5, and haven't moved off the settee since! Thank god for my Hubby feeding and watering me. I literally feel like Im going to die.

One of the girls had a good cry last night about her boyfriend never wanting sex (she's not TTC), so guess who joined in! Ha ha ha! Wine has a lot to answer for   

How is everybody else this evening?

xxx


----------



## Carly82

Sian, have you recovered from today? You did really well and should be very proud of yourself. I couldn't even run to the street corner I'm that unfit  

Bendy, glad all looked well with the scan. How exciting!! Bet you can't wait to see the heartbeat next week!

Toni, sounds like you had a good night! Nights like that are just what's needed sometimes, a good drink and a good cry with our friends!

AFM, I'm cd21 today. Having my bloods done tomorrow. Wonder if they will be higher than last months, think they were 33. Should have the results tuesday or wednesday. 
After the painful twinges I had yesterday, I went for a wee and don't know how to describe it but there was like a pinky colour when I wiped. Only a very light pink, definitely not like af. Wondering if I maybe I've had a cyst or something.

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## mejulie40

Morning lovely ladies..

Sian - How are you feeling now hun? fainting could be an early sign something is going on.. what cd are you on now? did you manage to complete the race for life.. sending you tons of baby dust x

Carly - hope your day 21 bloods come back high.. the twinges & light pink blood may be implantation  pray your dreams come true this mth hun x

Toni - Hows your head today.. i believe we should cry lots as it def helps get the frustration out our systems   x

Spudlin - our dh will never truly understand how important this all is for us.. it took me 7yrs to get mine to & then he got depressed about it all  x

Orangelilly - how are you & dh this month.. hope the doc has helped & all goes well for you guys xx

Bendy - glad your first scan went ok & all was looking as it should.. best of luck with your scan this week.. be amazing if we can see heart flutters  have you many symptoms x

Bri - how are you getting on hun x

Afm - 5+4 wks preggie today  still cant believe it but hoping scan on fri will show more & make it more real.. 
symptoms still the same.. very hot, sooooo tired & peeing for england ha ha..
pray it works for you all this mth & sending tons of baby dust / poss vibes your way ....

julie xx


----------



## SianJane90

bendy - glad to hear everything is going good  when is your scan this week?

Spudlin - I completely understand your frustration. My DH is just not interested in sex, I don't know why - considering we started out just 'friends with benefits' for the first couple of weeks! *TMI coming up* even when we do manage to bd, it's very.... vanilla (I think is the word haha). There's no run up! No trying to 'get me going', it's simply get on, get in, get out, get off!! He never comes on to me - it's always the other way round, and if he does start anything he just says "shall we have sex?" !!!!
Sorry to have a little rant haha! Hope the Ann Summers stuff is working for you  

Toni - pleased you had a good night   it's what us girls need sometimes! When is AF due so you can crack on with cycle #3?

Cary - Thank you honey, I have just about recovered! I'm pretty unfit to be honest, I'm sure it almost killed me haha! How are you feeling? CD 22 isn't it?

Julie - I'm not feeling too bad, I'm on CD21. Yea I done the RFL in 49mins exactly  I did think at one point I was going to faint, things started going white and I started getting a ringing in my ears! Should you be able to hear the HB on Friday then?

AFM - CD21. If my uterus was a muscle it feels as though I would have pulled it. Still feeling sick, anything I put in my mouth seems to set off my gag reflexes, and I am still going dizzy at times. Although all of it seems to ease off throughout the day - another good sign I guess! 
How's everyone feeling today?

xxx


----------



## spudlin

Oh Sian, your post could have been written by me  

Read my off load post to see how I'm feeling today, not great. Even the Ann summers let me down last night, felt a right idiot!!! 

Had a talk this morning, he did the 'I can't perform on command speech' which I fully understand, but then I did the 'do you think it's nice for me to be infertile, have to take tablets, have things shoved up my bits and injection I think he may have got the message, but we've done this before. I am sick of it all.


----------



## SianJane90

Oh bless your heart. It's nice to know that I'm not the only one going through something like that - and people say it's the women that go off sex after marriage! HA, yeaaaa right! Whoever started that myth, I'd like to have a word with haha! Ah sorry the Ann Summers stuff didn't work  my DH doesn't even entertain the idea of Ann Summers, the clothes, toys or anything! He 'doesn't like it'.. Personally I think it's just laziness! 
I don't want to be one of those women that moans at her DH about sex because he's wonderful for the majority of the rest of the time. But it's just a simple thing, to make a woman feel special, sexy and wanted! 
The amount of times we've had that conversation is ridiculous too honey! Men eh?!

Hope he makes it up to you!! Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Spudlin/Sian - oh ladies i am sending you both a huge hug as i know exactly how you are feeling.. its the most frustrating feeling ever & they just dont get it.. i've had several breakdowns where i seriously considered just giving up.. asking myself why i was putting myself through all this if he couldnt do just one part of it.. every month HE would ask me when the best time was & then still let me down.. on a possitive note it can still happen as i am PREGGIE & we got jiggy before the big "o"  even dh is amazed it happened


----------



## Bri 28

Hey everyone!!!!!!

So sorry I haven't posted anything all weekend - have had a busy one - out at York races on Saturday and out in Leeds after and then very hungover plus father's day and cinema activities Sunday! I have been reading though and saved everything up so this will be one hell of a post!!!

Sian - firstly well done on RFL - I did it a few years ago and also felt like I was going to die!! Although it must not be nice for you I think the sickness and dizziness is a real good sign - just hope it is all worth it!! And I'm with you & Spudlin on the sex - since we started TTC sex has not been as fun as it used to be for us but I blame that heavily on the whole having to time it situation - just hoping it can return to normal when/if I finally get pregnant!!

Julie / Bendy - so happy for you guys - glad the scans show all is good and hope you both get to see a little flutter of a heart-beat soon!!!

Carly - the pink spotting certainly sounds like it could be implantation bleeding - especially with the twinges beforehand!!! It could be your month - really hope it is!!!

Lily - how are you doing - CD7 for you today right? Any side effects? I also thought man of steel was amazing!!!

Toni / Carly - hope you are both feeling a bit better now - sounds like quite an emotional weekend for you both! We all get those moments when it just feels like it will never happen - I'm sure all of you more than me as I have only been trying just a year - but it is very upsetting none the less and men are useless at knowing what to say - my other half always says the wrong thing and then lectures me about how I shouldn't expect to get pregnant and then it will just happen!!!

AFM - I am now on CD8 - used the HWB yest and today and we will see if anything is visible on my first scan on Wednesday. I will update you all Wed evening! As for side effects - how about nothing - not like last month when I had hot flushes. Maybe I was a little tired around day 4 of them but that is it! Defo not complaining just hope it doesn't mean it isn't working!!

xx


----------



## Carly82

Hiya everyone

Sian & Spudlin...hope you two are ok!! Chris used to be exactly the same, he said I put too much pressure on him to "perform on demand" and it caused alot of tension between us. Things are different now, more so the other way round. I don't know what changed or what advise I can give you's other than try and make TTC a fun thing. We laugh about it now and hubby loves the term baby dancing lol.

Julie, so pleased everything seems in order with your symptoms ect, roll on your next scan. Are you going to find out the sex ( or sexes hehe ) ?

Bri, sounds like you had a fun packed weekend! I wouldn't worry about lack of symptoms. I didn't have any whilst taking the clomid this month, apart from being very emotional. Had no symptoms around ovulation either apart from a positive OPK. I read that you're more likely to get bad side effects in month 2 but that definitely wasn't the case for me.

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone's ok.

AFM, went and had my progesterone bloods done today, I'm cd22 so will hopefully have the results tomorrow afternoon. I mentioned to the nurse about the pain on Saturday and the pinky colour when I wipe and she said it is a classic sign of implantation but to obviously try not to get my hopes up. Easier said than done lol. It's still there a bit today, only when I wipe but seems to be going. Xx


----------



## ToniBruce

Evening girlies!

I am so sorry, but I cant keep up with everything is going on to write personals for everybody!  

To the pregnant ladies......... soooo excited for you, it will be so amazing when you hear that little heart beat!

To the ladies on the 2ww....... from what I have read there looks like there are some positive symptoms bouncing around! Fingers crossed this is your month!

To the ladies at the start of the cycle...... I have my fingers crossed for active follies and ovulation! 

To anybody/everybody having trouble on the bd'ing front, you have my complete and utter understanding and sympathy! The amount of times I have got all upset with the lack of sex in our marriage! I spend what feels like half my life telling my Hubby how upset, ugly, fat, unwanted and unloved it makes me, him not being interested in it, and more to the point that if we don't do it there is no way we will get pregnant, so as I think Spudlin said, why am I going through all this tablet taking and being prodded and poked at all the while, if he cant fulfill his part of the deal.... which is supposed to be the enjoyable bit! Why do I have to convince him to have sex with his wife?!!!!!

Me? Well I struggled like anything at work today. I am getting to old for this drinking like a teenager malarky! Ha ha ha! Having said that, I have just made plans to go to a roller disco in August, I don't think it will end well, I can see my colleagues being called at the end of the night to scrape us up and see to our broken bones!   
I am on CD21 now, so my AF should arrive any time from next week. We'll see though...........

Lots of love and baby dust to everybody


----------



## SianJane90

Julie - Did you bd over ovulation then or was it just before? I bet your DH is feeling very proud of himself, getting all the nagging about not enough sex but he was still able to do the job anyway! Hahaha. My DH would be sooo smug  

Bri - Oh wow, you had a good weekend then   Thanks, the RFL was hard this year but I'm proud that I beat my time from 2011. As for the bd'ing issue, TTC hasn't made things any worse for us because it's always been the thing I've moaned about, my DH is the most unromantic person I have ever met in my life, and he makes no exception in the bedroom! He even tells me that he will never buy me flowers because apparently I'll only let them die... errr HELLO, they die after a few days anyway!!! Haha. My DH is a strange one. Don't feel too disheartened about lack of symptoms honey, I didn't either but it got me ovulating. Good luck for Wednesday hun, but I'm sure you won't need it.

Carly - My DH also laughs at our terminology haha! Well if we didn't put it all nicely it would all be "sex this" "period that", there are just some things that better 'prettied up' haha. Oh that's great news about the implantation signs   So, just so I know.. I know she said not to get your hopes up, but if it implants does that end up in a pregnancy (as a rule) or could it just implant but you get AF anyway and crack on with next cycle? Does that make any sense??

Toni - Ah bless you! I'm not a very good drinker to be honest. I know what you mean about not keeping up, it takes me agesss to write a post haha, but it's so nice that we have so many lovely ladies to go through it all with. I do get lost with who's at what stage and on what day - perhaps we could put our CD at the start of our posts so it's easier to know ?? Roller disco, you're braver than me, for some reason I'm better with ice-skates! 
I feel like I have to convince DH too.. I know it wasn't blatantly in our vows but I thought the whole 'sex' thing was just came with the territory! My bonus for picking up his laundry and putting down his toilet seat 25 times a day!!! Hopefully your AF will arrive right on time honey

AFM - CD21. Been to the DR's today to ask about this dizziness, because I started getting ringing in my ears just before I went dizzy so I was starting to panic, but he said it could just be a delayed side-effect of Clomid, apparently we can get side-effects all through the month. But he said I may have picked something up and that may have aggravated it   no idea. He said that he doesn't want to give me anything for it, incase it is something to do with the tx and he doesn't want to interfere with it, which is right I guess! He is a lovely GP. I have been getting particularly painful twinges in my belly today, which I am just hoping is a good sign. I cannot believe I go on holiday next week I am soo excited  

xx


----------



## SianJane90

Ooohhh, I almost forgot. I have read something this evening that has got me thinking...

Apparently, it's NOT advised to use HWB during 2ww (some say not to at any point of TTC too) because it _apparently_ makes the womb too hot and can lead to miscarriage!!!!! What?! I am going to ask the nurse next time I see her! Needless to say I kept the HWB off tonight, and have it on me knee instead (I've definitely done something to it after that RFL but the HWB is helping!)

Just thought I'd see what you ladies think.. or perhaps when the next one of us see's our nurse/midwives/DR or whoever then we can see what they think...!

Night all xx


----------



## Carly82

Sian I think it's a good idea to put our CD at the start of our posts. I can get a bit confusing lol. I'll start from tomorrow  

With regards to implantation, yes once an embryo implants you are classed as pregnant. Apparently 3-4 days after implantation it starts to release the hgc which gives you a positive test


Night, sending baby dust to all  
Xx


----------



## Littlemissv

Sian - I was told to only use heat devices up to ovulation and not at all afterwards...which is what I have done

My acupuncturist doesnt use heat lamps if I see her during my 2ww.. or if she does they are very gentle and are to keep me at my normal body temperature rather than anything else....

where did you read that ?

L x


----------



## mejulie40

Sian - we only got jiggy days 8 & 10 then i jumped him before he went to work day 13 after our scan.. ovulated next day  
no joy after that day.. i believed we had wasted another chance so i am amazed we got our bfp.. just shows it can happen.. 
i was told to use a hot water bottle during ivf to keep blood flow in that area to help the follies grow & its worked for me 4 times.. during 2ww i use it slightly less, drink tons water, eat protein & do very little lifting ie.. no lifting wet washing out the machine. i was also told no hot baths or sun bathing as heat takes blood supply away from womb.. but ladies do these things & still get preggie so who knows..


----------



## ToniBruce

Sorry.......... advanc warning of tmi.......
I just went for a wee, when I wiped there was a real thick, sticky, completely clear discharge. I dare think........ but could it be?
I have an ovulation test, should I do it when I next need a wee, or do you have to do them first thing??

(As if the first thing I have done is come on here to you girls!  )

xx


----------



## Bri 28

Toni!! This is promising!! No first morning urine is not best for ovulation tests. I have read the most optimal time is 2pm but I have had positives from 11am to 10pm! I think the key thing is to try and not drink or go to the loo for a couple of hours before taking it so that the urine is more concentrated!! Good luck - let us know how you get on!! xx


----------



## ToniBruce

Im sat here willing myself to need a wee!! Ha ha ha ha!

I'll be very surprised if I am........ never say never though ay?


----------



## spudlin

Julie, 
This gives me a little hope then cos I've struggled getting OH to play ball again!! He is willing but not always able bless him. I try not to put any pressure on him at all, but he must be feeling it. 

We bd'd a few days before my scan. Around day 8. Then on day 11 when I had trigger shot, follie was 18mm. Had bd'd every other day since. 

Hoping we have given a decent shot. He is away 2 days now, I am day 16 so planning on jumping him when he gets home too lol.


----------



## mejulie40

Toni - any news? 

Spudlin - best of luck hun.. sending tons of baby dust your way x

Afm - dh is driving me crazy.. now im preggie he is stressing about my age & poss complications.. all i want to do is stay chilled & get to that 12wk scan with everything all ok.. i always thought the 2ww was worst part but the 12wk wait is mind blowing ha ha.. wish i could go to sleep until then 

love to you all

julie x


----------



## ToniBruce

Would you believe I went for a wee earlier and forgot to test! Ha ha ha ha!

xx


----------



## SianJane90

*CD22*

Gosh, I can't believe how much I've missed in under 24 hours haha!!

Carly - thanks for clearing up my implantation query, I have been wondering that for a while! How are you today?

Little miss - thank you, I typed it into google, and loads of forums came up about it. I also found out you could actually be diagnosed with a hot or cold womb  madness!

Julie - oh wow, very lucky then, I hope it rubs off on the rest of us  thanks for the advise, I might slow down on using it in the 2ww I think! Ah, he will be a little protective but you must let him know if he gets too much, you should stear clear from stress and worry

Toni - that does sound very good! I was thinking didn't someone have a surprise ovulation on CD25 last month?? Let us know when you get a result. Put your toilet lid down and put the OPK on top of it, that'll remind you!

Bri - how are things with you my lovely?

Spudlin - well you could have caught it anyway, just like Julie. Ahh 2 days with the DH, sounds peaceful!!

AFM - I will update later as my break just finished 
Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Toni - you twit.. ha ha.. ive done that in the past too


----------



## ToniBruce

I've done it, it was negative....... I think!

I've not done ovulation tests for some time as having PCOS they are not reliable. I had this one in the cupboard from a box I bought last year.... only I threw the box away with the instructions on! Ha ha ha!
It was a Boots test, there was a dark line in the window furthest away from the wee bit, and a fainter line in the other window. I googled it and I think they both have to be the same colour to be positive?

Anyway. Having that discharge, and also Im still getting cramps, Im going to mention it to my nurse next cycle, see if she will scan a bit later in case it's just a case of me having longer cycles? 

Sorry about being me me me, Im on my phone at the mo. I'll do some personals when Im on the laptop later


----------



## mejulie40

Toni - if its showing one line lighter than the other it means ovulation is approaching so go get jiggy with it


----------



## ToniBruce

Really?? Im off to bed then!!!


----------



## OrangeLilyLady

Gosh I've missed a lot this weekend!

Carly - Fingers crossed for you that it was implantation bleeding, sounds like it could have been.  

Julie/ Bendy - I bet you can't wait to hear those little heartbeats fluttering.  Lucky ladies.

Sian - Well done on the RFL.  Still hoping your symptoms end in good news.  

Bri - I hope you have a successful scan tomorrow.

Toni - Hopefully that line will turn darker in the next day or two.

Spudlin - I feel for you on the bd front, hope it's been enough.  

AFM - cd8.  Had the most horrendous headache on Sunday (last day of clomid), roughly same time as last cycle, so obviously a side effect.  Other than that no other symptoms beyond the norm.  DH is now in full working order since coming off the anti-depressants, so we have a real shot this cycle.


----------



## mejulie40

ok ladies this may make you smile... 
my darling hubby has told me he is feeling very frustrated that after all this time me wanting him to get jiggy every month.. we now need to stop & that he is finding it very hard to cope with... what! i just cant win ha ha...its a good job i luv him


----------



## Bri 28

Toni - some people have a fade in / fade out response to the OPKs so it may get darker!!

I spoke too soon yesterday about lack of symptoms as all day yesterday I was having hot flushes! Looking forward to my scan tomorow but I am really sure there will be nothing to see - I just cant see my ovulation date moving so much sooner! On day 13 last cycle there was nothing to be seen so I doubt anything will be there on day 10! And yes I was the day 24 ovulator so Toni it is possible!!

xx


----------



## Carly82

Hi all

Julie, we can't do right for doing wrong haha!! And men say women are hard to understand lol

Lily, great news about your hubby, let the bd begin  

Toni, ewcm is a great sign that ovulation is around the corner. The last 2 months I've had my positive OPK around 3-5pm. Getting doing the deed  

Hope everyone else is good  

AFM, CD23. My progesterone results from yesterday were 59 so nearly double what they were last month! Don't have any symptoms really apart from the pinky/brown spotting and slightly tender boobs which I had last month. 5 days till I test xx


----------



## SianJane90

*CD23*

Toni - Oh that definitely sounds like a positive is just around the corner, I get the fade in/out. I hope you're bd'ing lots & lots 

Lily - Thank you hun. I hope they are good signs too, but if I'm honest I don't think they are. I'm not getting the dizziness anymore! I also get bad pressure headaches on Clomid, but I wasn't too bad this month. That's brilliant news about your DH, are you getting scanned?

Julie - always the way, as soon as you take something away it seems to be the only thing they want haha. Do you out a ban on in early pregnancy then?

Bri - good luck with your scan honey, can't wait to hear the results.

Carly - that's great news about your bloods  I have a really positive feeling for you this month!!!

AFM - CD23 today and nothing really to say. I am predicting a BFN this month, I don't know why - just a feeling I suppose  to be honest, I'm feeling quite down today anyway!! I've only been up for 40mins and all I keep doing is crying.

Hope everyone's okay
xx


----------



## mejulie40

Sian - sending you a big hug hun this journey is so hard... 
i do have a ban on the bd as high risk so poor dh is feeling sorry for himself..  but again im the one who is boiling hot, peeing all night long & soooo tired now i have no life but work... so he can sod off ha ha xx

Hello everyone else xxx


----------



## Bri 28

*CD10*

Sian - sending you a virtual hug - sorry that you think it will be a BFN but it's not over till AF arrives!! Not long now till you can find out!!

Julie - you poor thing sounds like you are shattered - thats what we all have to look forward to - great!!

AFM - I've had my scan today and as expected there is nothing over 10mm. There were about 5 or 6 little follicles on each ovary which she said it common for PCOS so it is hard to tell which if any will grow. There did seem to be a bigger one on each but still not quite 10mm. The lady said this is probably normal if I am someone that ovulates late so she said not to worry. My concern though is that my consultant considered my last cycle not good enough despite me ovulating and up'd the dose so i am worries that he will decide this isn't good enough if I ovulate late again and will take me off!! I rang the secretary to explain my concerns and she was useless - she said just follow the plan and come in for the next scan and have bloods even if I know I haven't ovulated. I asked if I could come back for bloods after I have ovulated and the answer was quiet simply no. I don't really understand why they are being so rigid when surely not everybody conforms to the typical 28 day cycle! Argh it is very frustrating! I feel like I know more about this process than them. I will certainly be complaining if they try and stop the clomid if I ovulate late again and to be honest will probably continue to take it as I have a 3 month prescription now!

Rant over!

Hope everyone else is okay

xx


----------



## Carly82

CD24

Sian don't be disheartened just yet Hun. Maybe your emotions are a good sign  
You have every right o have a down day once in a while, we're only human and going through a tough time!!

Bri, sorry to hear your scan didn't show big follies. What would be the next step for you after clomid? Would it be ivf?

I also feel out of the game, I'm still spotting, have been since Sunday! It's more browny coloured now, really have no idea what's going on. I spoke to the consultants secretary today as if it is my af I would have missed my clomid days bt she said until it turns o a proper red not to class it as af. She said its till possible r it o be implantation but I'm thinking not after 3 or our days. On well, will know by Sunday.

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## Bri 28

Carly - I've heard of people having implantation bleeding for quite a few days, my sister-in-law that is pregnant now had it for a few days but at 9 weeks! So until proper red comes ur still in there with a chance!

I don't know what the next step would be - he said if it doesn't work on 100mg he would bring my appt forward and we would discuss next steps. However, the main issue is that it HAS worked he just isn't happy enough with the timings but I am!! 38 days is fine when I've had a cycle as long as 135 days! 

xx


----------



## Carly82

38 days is really good after that long bri. Doctors can be so frustrating!! Sometimes you just want to scream at them xx


----------



## SianJane90

Julie - thank you! I don't blame you for putting a ban on, any news on your IVIG? .... it was you that had NKC wasn't it?

Bri - thank you! I'm sorry to hear about the follies, but they can grow in a matter of days! When are you being scanned again? Make sure your voice is heard honey, it's your body you should have a say in what goes on with it.

Carly - I'm not too sure about implantation bleeding, but I don't think you should count yourself out just yet, everything else has been so positive for you this month. Are you testing on Sunday?

AFM - feeling a little better now. I'm still thinking a BFN is on it's way, but I've managed to go the whole afternoon without crying!! DH has been great though, lots of cuddles and trying to make me laugh   he is a little diamond when he wants to be. **TMI Alert** I also got a little weird very light brown(ish) CM earlier. I have got it about a week before AF a couple of times, but it's usually a lot more than that - even warranting a tampon sometimes!
I just don't know what to think - I'm feeling a bit exhausted with everything to be honest   

I hope everyone else is okay xxxx


----------



## Carly82

Sian glad you're feeling a bit better. Pleased hubby is looking after you. Sounds like we have the same thing! Although I've never had anything like this before between periods.
Yeah I'll test on sunday which will be cd28. How about you?

X


----------



## mejulie40

Sian - good to hear dh is looking after you.. sometimes a big cuddle is all we need 
will you test sun? doc is keeping me on steroids, asprin & progesterone at mo which is fine with me as cost £34 ivig is £1000! got my 2nd scan tomo eve very excited will be 6+1wks

love & baby dust to you all x


----------



## ToniBruce

_*CD24*_

Good Morning! 

How is everybody today?

Sian/Carly - Think positive thoughts, I am thinking them for you! Its not easy but try not to look to hard into what symptoms you are or are not having. Its out of your control now, just relax and wait for that BFP on Sunday!

Julie - How flipping typical! Men, eh?  I'm sure he understands though, it will be completely worth it in 34 weeks time! I'm so excited for you!!

Bri - I think you expected nothing this scan didn't you? They will grow, you just take a little longer than others. Hopefully you will get your BFP this cycle anyway, so you wont need to worry about them stopping the Clomid 

Lily - Glad to hear Hubby is in full working order again!

Spudlin - Is your Hubby home now? Be gentle with him won't you 

AFM - Nothing really to report. I don't have any more ovulation tests, and I'm not going to buy any. I hate doing ovulation tests as I hate doing pregnancy tests, I feel like I'm just setting myself up for disappointment all the time. The discharge has stopped (tmi but I seem to have completely dried up now!), and the niggly pains have ore or less gone away. I plan to bd for the next few days, just in case. I have to call my nurse if my AF hasn't arrived in 2 weeks, so Im sure she will make me do a pregnancy test then as she will want to scan me to see what my womb lining is doing.

I am so glad I found this thread, I love having you ladies to talk to!


----------



## SianJane90

*CD24*

Carly & Julie - My OTD is Sunday, but it's only going to be CD27 so I think it's a little early, so I might wait until next week.

Julie - that sounds like a better deal! How come you have to pay for it? Surely it's something you would be able to get on NHS even if your treatment isn't, seeing as it's quite dangerous for you not to have it?! Good luck for your scan tomorrow 

Toni - Thank you hun. It means a lot that I have you lovelies! I think all your symptoms still sound like a stereotypical ovulation, so I think it's a good plan to keep bd'ing for a couple of days. I know what you mean about doing tests, I get like that. Sometimes it's just easier not knowing.

AFM - Not a lot has changed. I'm feeling a little happier now, but still negative! I do still have tender nipples though, I usually get tender boobs just before AF but my boobs feel fine at the moment. All the twinges and aches are gone though - not felt anything in a couple of days. Only 5 or 6 days until AF should arrive though, so won't be 2nd guessing for long. Has anyone else got any appointments or anything this week, apart from Julie's scan tomorrow & Carly's OTD Sunday??

xx


----------



## Bri 28

*CD11*

Hey everyone!!!

Julie - good luck with your scan - 6 weeks already - seems to have gone quick!!!

Bendy how are you doing?

Carly / Sian - sending you lots of positive vibes and baby dust - hope to hear some great news at the weekend / next week!

Sian - the discharge you described also sounds like it could be implantation bleeding! Fingers crossed! In my 2wws I am always checking and hoping for some sort of spotting but obviously I understand you don't want to get ur hopes up too high!

Toni - thanks yeah I hope it does still happen this month and me and my husband have decided to put our foot down if he suggests I try something else! Good plan to continue with the BDing! I ovulated CD24 and I see that is the day you are on so it still could be ovulation!

Carly - yeah docs are very frustrating - I'm just annoyed at the lack of flexibility in what is a very varied situation but anyway there is no point me worrying about it now - I will just see what my next scan is.

AFM - felt quite a few pains last night with HWB on and through the night so hopefully those bad boys are growing a little! I have my next scan next Friday which will be CD19. I will continue with the HWB until I think I have ovulated just in case it brings it a bit sooner! I also second what the others say about this thread - I'm soooo happy I found it as it is so helpful chatting to all you ladies - finally people who understand!! I'm not looking forward to this weekend as I'm going to visit my sister-in-law who is 28 weeks pregnant! Our plan was to start TTC at the same time - she became ill so couldn't - we continued to try and then a year later she got pregnant first time! I know it is obviously not her fault and there is nothing she can do about it but seeing her always rubs it in and this time she will have a massive bump (haven't seen her since she was about 15 weeks)!

xxxx


----------



## SianJane90

Bri - Thanks for the    honey, I think I need them at the moment haha! I did think that about the implantation bleed, but like you say, didn't want to get my hopes up - especially because it was brown rather than pink  Definitely sound like you have something going on down there, fingers crossed they grow nice & big! I would have thought they would have scanned you before CD19 seeing as you had a good outcome from the last scan, don't they grow quicker than that?? Are you using OPK's?

My mood has lifted quite a lot now, I'm even starting to feel a little hopeful for this month - again, I don't know why! Well, not hopeful, that would be just foolish of me I think, but I'm not counting myself out for June now. Like I said, I have tender nipples, I'm completely exhausted all the time and I have very apparent up/down emotions at the moment. 
xxx


----------



## Bri 28

Sian - I have red implantation bleeding is usually pink or brown but can even be red but obviously a lot lighter than AF so you are defo still in! I think you and Carly could both get BFPs this month!! Fingers crossed!! Last time my CD20 scan showed an 18mm follicle so I would expect that on my CD19 scan there would be visible ones unless I manage to ovulate before then! Yeah I am using OPKs and checking CM so I shouldn't miss it hopefully! xx


----------



## SianJane90

And *BANG* goes my 'lifted mood'.. You know the worst thing about TTC?? Finding out every other person is pregnant (excluding ladies on here - that's different)! Seriously, when is everyone going to stop conceiving around me, it's as though everyone around me decided to start racing and forgot to inform me! Even people I didn't know were pregnant are all of sudden magic-ing kids up from somewhere!! Where is this baby tree?!?!

Why not me? Why not us lot? What exactly have I done soo wrong that I deserve all this? I hate the fact that when someone tells me they're pregnant, or their OH is pregnant I'm not happy for them. I wish I could be and I try to be, but I'm not. I envy that person so much that it hurts! I just want to be normal  

Really really sorry for completely losing it, but I just had to let it out! I feel like I'm going crazy  
xxx


----------



## SianJane90

Sorry Bri, completely ignored your post! Oh that's still a good sign then, I've read somewhere that only half of pregnant women get the implantation bleed too! Ooh right, so CD19 should be about right then. Sounds like your keeping a very close eye on it anyway, so I'm sure it won't go unnoticed. xx


----------



## ToniBruce

Ah Sian, I know exactly how you feel!

My sisters friend has just found out she's pregnant, I was at my sisters BBQ and she was there last week, I felt awful but I couldn't even bring myself to look at her!!

Lots of love and hugs


----------



## mejulie40

Sian - i have felt like that for years & we are all here so you can vent exactly how you feel..
i never thought it would happen but wow it did after all the ivf all it took was two little pills..
pray its implantation & that magical bfp is yours this mth. x


----------



## Bri 28

Sian I know exactly how you feel! I wish I could just be happy for my sister in law but I have this horrid jealous feeling too! She is having my nephew and thats what I keep trying to think of - the baby that I will have a bond with rather than the fact that she is pregnant like I want to be! But it is very hard - I feel my process would be much easier if my SIL was not preggers as we are (or were much more) very close! I have had to distance myself from her because most of the time I just can't face talking to her and hearing about her pregnancy! 

Also - I read only 25% of people experience implantation bleeding! Dont know where I read that! 

Sending virtual hugs! xx


----------



## SianJane90

Toni, Julie & Bri - thank you sooo much. There are just some things that are better let out! It is very very hard, and I am so pleased that I have you ladies to help me realise it doesn't make me a horrible person!  
I've just been sat here googling implantation bleed and for my sins I clicked 'images' - don't ask me why! Anyway, a woman posted a pic of brown 'stuff' asking if it was implantation bleeding, and it looks exactly like what I had yesterday, and turns out it was implantation bleed for her because she got a BFP a few days later! So that has cheered me up a little again. 

xxx


----------



## spudlin

Ah Sian I am feeling poop again today too.

OH came home last night but with not the slightest inclination to bd  

I have officially given up trying this month, I can't bear the conversations over and over. He just says, sorry it's not playin today and I say oh well, but inside I'm ripping his head off and feeding it to wild animals  

I'm day 18 of my cycle today and it is 1 week since my trigger shot so I am just hoping and praying that 4 lots of bd will be enough  

I wish he would realise that if we crack on and it works, we will both feel better and be pressure free


----------



## mejulie40

Spudlin - dont rip his head off not sure it would help ha ha..
feel for you hun & sending a big hug your way... xxx


----------



## ToniBruce

Very quick one as Im off to z land, but ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Sian, that really tickled me, you clicking on images of implantation bleeds!! 😄
Im laughing because its quite wrong to want to look at such pictures, but also at the memory of sat in the toilets at the hospital, taking a picture of the brown stuff in my pants, to send to my cousin! Ha ha ha!

Oh my. What is happening to us........


----------



## Bri 28

*CD12*

Spuddlin - oh you poor thing it must be draining having the same conversations / arguments all the time. My other half never seems to want to but when I am close to ovulation he always does so it aint so bad!! Having said that 4 lots of BD will probs be plenty - even once times right is obviously enough so try not to worry about it!!

AFM - still no ewcm or pos OPK yet but then given the scan that wouldn't be likely just yet. Although my temp spiked today and looking back at my chart last month it spiked 7 days before ovulation so if this is somehow related then I would ovulate 5 days earlier than last month which would be progress. However, I can't see anything about why there would be a temp spike before ovulation so it is probably just random!!

xx


----------



## spudlin

Thanks ladies,

I've got my acupuncture tomorrow which will chill me out a bit. I am just finding my OH very irritating this week and I'm not sure why. It's almost like I want to pick a fight with him about anything. I feel like he is just disagreeing with me to be an ar*e!! It is probably all those hormones I've taken lol x


----------



## SianJane90

*CD25*

spudlin -  you don't sound like you're having a very good time at the moment  I'm sure the 4 times is enough though, as Bri said, it only takes the once if it's timed right. What CD are you on now?

Toni - I know, haha. What ever possessed me to google pictures of _that_ !! What is this whole TTC lark doing to my head?!

Bri - Ohhhhh sounds good for next week then 

Julie, Carly, Bendy, Lily - How are you lovelies??

AFM - as you can probably tell, I am in a lot better mood today  I had a really good shift at work and I have tomorrow off!! I am on top of the world. Although it is quarter to 9 at night and I'm cooking myself fish finger, waffles and beans hahahaha!!!  madness. Nothing else has really changed. My nipples are still really sore - getting worse I think, I'm quite bloated again too, and I'm still shattered  but other than that, TIP TOP haha xxx


----------



## mejulie40

quick update ladies...

Just seen our 6wk baby with a flutter of a heart on the screen..
feel my heart may explode with the emotion im feeling.. doc even gave it to me on dvd... 

it going to be you ladies next.. i can feel it  xx

love & babydust that your dreams come true too...

julie xx


----------



## spudlin

Ah Julie that is amazing, sending you lots of   

I have decided to leave my OH with his head lol.  

Sian, I am day 20 of my cycle today so if medical folk are right I should have well ovulated by now following my trigger shot 10 days ago  

I've been for acupuncture today, my therapist is fab and keeps telling me it will happen and to focus on telling my body positive things as there is no medical reason why I cannot conceive as all my test have come back fine. She feels she can see a big improvement since I started going a couple of months ago. She has started something called EFT with me today alongside my acu, which is basically tapping on certain areas of your body and telling yourself positive things. I felt a  bit mental if I'm honest, doing it in front of her, but I get the gist and I'm willing to give anything a bash, I'm very open minded and not at all    

Julie, can I ask, when you were in your 2ww, did you feel any different than any of the other cycles? I know some people say they knew they were pregnant, yet others don't.

We have a really nice bunch on this post, thank you all for keeping me upbeat and out of jail for injuring the OH lol


----------



## mejulie40

Spudlin - i really had no signs until evening of cd26 when sides of boobs tender when i took off bra & strange flutter around my ovaries.. as we only got jiggy before the big "o" i was shocked we got our bfp..
best of luck to you hun xxx

Carly/sian - have you lovely ladies stayed away from the pee sticks? pray you both get a magical bfp xx

Hello everyone else xxx


----------



## spudlin

Thanks Julie,

I am only day 20 today, was just curious.

Thanks   X


----------



## SianJane90

*CD26*

Julie - that's absolutely brilliant  have you got a date for the next scan? Do they just leave you until 12weeks now? Have you had my morning sickness yet? I have stayed away from the test haha, my plan is to leave it until Tuesday. I'm so excited to hear about Carly's tomorrow 

Spudlin - haha, pleased to hear you haven't beheaded OH. It's good you have acu and that you have so much faith in it, must be very reassuring. I wish I had that much belief in anything helping me haha, I'm very pessimistic this cycle! When is your OTD?

AFM - nipples are definitely getting worse, DH says they don't look any different though but I do think he's cautious about mentioning any changes incase it gets my hopes up. My uterus feels very different to touch too, it's hard and very swollen but feels different from AF, but it could just be in my head! I also have had little twinges again, they stopped for about a week and a half but have started again the past few days. And again, very tired but I think that's just me haha! Other than that, who knows!!
Also getting very excited for my holiday 
Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Sian - i have another scan in 2wks as doc wants to keep a close eye on bubba..
all your symptoms sound positive but how can you hold out testing.. it would drive me nuts ha ha xx

Carly - thinking of you today & praying you get that magical bfp xx

Hello everyone else x x x


----------



## Carly82

CD28

Hi everyone, sorry I've not posted for a while! Had such a busy week at work and haven't stopped this weekend.

Just a quick one to say will do all personals soon and to let you know I did a cheapie hpt this morning and its a bfn. Looking back to last month I started af on CD29 so af should turn up soon.

Speak to you all later xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Carly - so sorry hun its so tough.. sending you a big hug x


----------



## Carly82

Julie thank you! I've had the tears this morning, but need to face facts and move forward to next month! 

I feel very positive for Sian this cycle, I'm sure we'll be hearing some good news soon  

I'm so pleased baby is doing well, I bet you were over the moon at your scan xxx


----------



## spudlin

Hi Carly, 

So sorry you got a bfn, it is horrible isn't it?  

Sian I have to have faith somewhere otherwise I would completely lose the plot. My acupuncturist has me doing some whacky stuff, but I figure in private who the heck would know and none of it can do any harm. When I text her about my positive scan she told me I was to tell my body it was ok to be pregnant now as everything is ready and working as it should  . I obviously didn't just stop in my tracks and start talking to myself, I may have been committed lol   alert lol. But I kind of understand why she tells me these things, it is to keep me positive as a negativity adds to stress and even our medical folk will agree that stress is a big no no when ttc (easier said than done eh ladies?).

So if you see a crazy looking woman walking about tapping herself and talking to herself, it could well be me  

Kidding, I defo will not be doing that in any public place. I won't even do it in front of OH, in case he thinks I've gone completely  

My otd is day 37 (as instructed by consultant not to test before this) tbh as I am now round 4 and have spent so much money already testing, I will hold off. Day 21 today, so if no AF next weekend the dreaded wait to test will commence


----------



## mejulie40

Carly - scan was amazing but we are both so scared its going to be taken away again.. that its hard to enjoy at mo.. both in a safety bubble until we get to 12wks... its taken us 8yrs, many mc & 3 rounds of ivf to get to this point... it all feels diff this time & pray its all ok but still holding our breaths.. 

I pray it works out for you guys soon xxx

Love & babydust to you all xxx


----------



## Carly82

Oh Julie, I understand why you must feel like that! I've only had the 1 MC and would be on pins until probably giving birth. If you don't mind me asking, what's the furthest you've got?
We're all hear for you so if you have any fears or worries we'll be here every step of the way  

Thanks Spudlin,   this is your time xx


----------



## mejulie40

Carly - thanks hun..
6/7wks never made it to first scan & always had pain / bleeding from bfp.. 
so far this time none of that & we've seen bubba so i should relax a little but i cant


----------



## spudlin

Thanks Carly,

Everything is crossed and I'm just thinking positively but if this is not my month I will continue my journey along with everyone else, knowing I have some support on here  

Julie, I think I would feel the same and I've never even been pg to have had a mc. When you want something as much as we do it's hard not to have those anxieties. Yours will be stronger as you have mc'd in the past but think positively and I'm sure all will be well. It sounds more positive that things feel different this time


----------



## SianJane90

*CD27*

Hello lovelies!!!

Carly - very sorry to hear that honey, how are you feeling now? How many cycles have you got Clomid for? Thank you for the positive vibes!

Julie - I don't blame you for being nervous. I don't know how you feel because like spudlin, I've never been pregnant! It's good the DR is keeping an eye on the baby though  I'm only managing to stay away the next couple of days because I'm working long days today and tomorrow, so I'll hardly be at home to test anyway.

Spudlin - haha, we all go a bit doolally at times, the prerogative of a woman TTC I think!

AFM - still feeling the same! No signs of AF  so fingers crossed! I had the worst nights sleep last night EVER! I went to bed at 10, it took me 2 and a half hours to fall asleep then I woke up every half hour until I got up at 6!! I worked myself up at one point and just cried about how tired I was! Oh well, better luck tonight hopefully

Xx


----------



## OrangeLilyLady

CD13

Carly - Sorry to hear you have not been lucky this month, I really feel for you, it is a horrible realisation isn't it.  Hopefully next month it'll be your turn.  

Julie - I'm so pleased you got to see a little flutter of heart beat.  I'm praying for you that this is a successful pregnancy.  

Sian - I do hope the symptoms are a good sign for you.  

Spudlin - I've tried EFT in the past and it does seem a little strange.  Some people swear by it.  

Bri - I hope you get a positive OPK soon.

Toni/ Bendy - Hope you are ok?

AFM - I'm still getting headaches and stomach cramps on and off the last week.  DH is still in working order, so we're following the instructions given by dr and bding  every other day (although I have to do all the chasing - no change there then!  ).  Would rather just do this than use OPK, as I did not get very clear results when I tried them before.  Trying to stay positive as much as possible, although I do have down days still.  Emotionally I'm feeling ok, not teary anyway. 


Lily x


----------



## Carly82

Well af has just arrived so will count tomorrow as cd1. Will start clomid on Tuesday.
This is number 3 and they're going to give me a prescription for another month to tie me over till I see my consultant in August.

Sian.........I think you should test now, purely for selfish reasons....coz I'm dying to know haha   

Lily, you can't go wrong with bd every other day. OPK's can stress me out too! 

Hi everyone else   xx


----------



## Bri 28

*CD14*

Hey Everyone!!

Carly - so sorry it's not positive news - I absolutely hate taking pregnancy tests for this very reason!! Your symptoms sounded so positive so it must have been hard for you!! But at least you now have AF so can get on with round 3!!

Sian - I'm desperate to know whether it's a BFP for you - can't wait till Tuesday to find out!!

Lily - I know what you mean about OPK's they are very annoying! But every other day will catch that little eggie so no worries there!

Spuddlin - it's all very interesting reading about this acupuncture stuff but I think I, like you, would be doing any talking in private! If it works though then it's well worth a try!!

Julie - so glad all is well with ur little one and glad they will be doing another scan at 8 weeks!! The it will only be another 4 weeks till that safer marker of 12! Seems to be going quick but I'm sure it isn't for you! I can't imagine the worry and anxiety though - as the others said never been pregnant so can't imagine having that and it being taken away! But hopefully this one will not be taken away from you and will be a healthy little boy / girl!

Toni - how are you doing Any sign of AF?

AFM - I managed to get through my weekend with my pregnant sister in law without too much trouble. Although, the mother in law did ask us outright when we were going to try for a baby - in front of everyone - which was nice and fun! I've had some pains though this weekend and have started with some - TMI WARNING - ewcm so hopefully this means the big O is fairly near - last time I did have a whole week of it before ovulating though so who knows! No positive OPK yet! Will get the HWB on again tonight to try and hurry things up a bit!

xx


----------



## SianJane90

Lily - surely bd'ing every other day will catch it   good luck honey! It's not nice being the one that has to do the chasing is it, I'm sure men hold off just to satisfy their own ego's!! haha!

Carly - haha, that's what my Mum said, she's really keen for me to test, she said to me "I don't think you're taking into consideration what I want", my response was "to be fair Mum, no I'm not" hahaha!! She does make me giggle! That's brilliant that you got AF, you're body is very 'on the ball' this cycle! Don't they say that if it comes after 10pm then it's not considered CD1 until next day? Oh you have same amount of rounds as me, no idea what's coming after that though  

Bri - Ah, thanks. I'm really excited too, although I think at the back of my mind I know it's going to be a BFN. Oh well done on getting through the weekend with your SIL! Does your MIL know that you're trying? How exciting that big O is just around the corner!! Hope the pains ease off after using the HWB  

AFM - nothing's changed from this afternoon, apart from I finished work and am now even more tired than I was then! Haha. DH made me a lovely dinner for when I got home though  he really is a love   I'm now going to get in the shower and jump into bed to try this whole 'sleeping' thing again, as I'm on another long day tomorrow   !!  Only 2 more shifts until I have 3 weeks off... Wooo   !! Night night..

xx


----------



## SianJane90

I have to just tell you ladies, my poor husband has just asked me what DH stands for.. he thought it meant D*ck Head  Bless his little heart. He looked distraught


----------



## ToniBruce

Evening ladies 

Carly, gutted for you. This is why I hate doing tests as well, I can't handle all the negatives! Like the others have said, at least your AF has arrived. You are certainly well tuned! Chin up and on to the next round xx

Sian, nearly test time!! Make sure as soon as you test you get your priorities right, and we are the first ones to be told! Oh, and d*ck head is very appropriate sometimes, in my case anyway! Ha ha ha!

Julie! How flipping exciting!!! It must have been such a wonderful experience, I would have cried like a baby! 

Spudlin, I was thinking of acupuncture, Im def going to do either that or reflexology next cycle.

Bri, well done on getting through the weekend. How did you react to your mother in laws question? If I get that question I react one of two ways, depending on my mood. I either say, us? Kids? Nah, we enjoy out life to much! (Lie lie lie!!), or I say we have been trying for 8 years actually and are currently having fertility treatment that isn't working. (that usually shuts them up! Ha ha!)

Lily, I so know how you feel on the chasing. I think to myself, that's it, Im not chasing any more, if he doesn't want to then forget it! Then I realise Im cutting my nose off to spite my face! Ha ha!

Me. Nothing to report. No signs of AF, not expecting it any time soon.
We had my nephews over last night, they are 8, 4 and twins who are 1. The first words to leave my mouth when they left this afternoon were, I don't want a baby! Ha ha! I was exhausted, how my sister does that 24/7 I will never know, she is like superwoman!
As if nagging my Hubby for the BDing isnt enough, I am also having to nag him to wash my hair at the moment. We had a delivery of 300 slabs on Friday, so me being stubborn, after being told not to, decided I was going to move them all from outside the front of the house to the back garden, on my own! As exhausting as it was I got through them, until I had 15 to go and dropped one on my finger....... cue lots of blood and tears, and me sulking for the afternoon because I couldn't help shift the sand and hardcore we had also had delivered! 
Anyway, I now have a massive cut, blister and blood blister on the middle finger of my right hand, which is flipping inconvenient! How Im going to get through work tomorrow I don't know!


----------



## OrangeLilyLady

So my every other day plan is not working. No bding today as DH is feeling poorly. I felt like shouting at him to just man up  and play his part. After wasting our chance last cycle I really wanted to make sure we did everything right this cycle. After all I've got the hard job putting up with these headaches and cramps, not to mentionn the emotional ups and downs. Men  

Rant over... sorry.


----------



## ToniBruce

Rant away Lily, that's what we're here for!
Bloody men!! Do they really not understand that without them keeping up their part of the deal, that we can take all the tablets and go for all the intrusive scans in the world, but it just won't happen!!!

Fingers crossed for you that last night won't matter, that you already got it xxx


----------



## spudlin

Lily, don't get too hung up hun.

I was like this, more so before I was monitored as I had no idea if or when I was ovulating and just told to bd every other day or at least twice a week. Easier said than done without a willing participant eh?  

Last time I saw the consultant I was about to start my 4th round and I pushed for monitoring. They do agree when you ask, you just have to get pushy, the girls on here helped me with that one. 

I had a scan on day 11 which showed 1 lonely ripe follie and good lining so they have given me an injection to release it and told me to go home, bd that day and the next then every other day for 10 days..... ye right, as if!!! I got the 1st day, then about a day and a half later   then a couple of days later and them same again. Then I gave up chasing him around the house like some sex starved maniac!! (I must add, I didn't feel like it on some of those occasions either  )

Then I had a lightbulb moment. Those ladies that have iui, have their injection and are told to come back for insemination 12-24hrs later and that is it! So I figure we gave it a good shot  

I'll let you know in a couple of weeks if AF arrives or I get that fabulous BFP


----------



## mejulie40

Morning...

Sian - you did make me laugh that your dh thought it meant d**k head ha ha... esp as most if the time its true..
got my fingers & toes crossed for you today hun xxx

Carly - sorry af arrived but at least you can get going again & maybe it will be 3rd time lucky..
what would be next for you? x

Bri - you would think your family would be more sensitive but after 5yrs of us trying my mum said "can you hurry up & get pregnant cos i want another grandchild" i could have thumped her cos she knows all about our journey x

Toni - it does open your eyes when you look after your sisters children.. mine has four & oh my god as much as i loved spending time with them.. i couldnt wait to get home its mental ha ha
hows your finger today ouch! x

Spudlin - you had one wonderful follie & its all you need so pray its worked this month for you xx

Orangelilly - thinking of you hun.. i dont understand men .. why dont they get we are not doing all this for a laugh or to put pressure on them.. its tough for us too.. 

Afm - all seems ok & just taking each day as a blessing that this lo is doing ok 

Lots love & baby dust to you all

julie x


----------



## ToniBruce

Have you done it yet, Sian? xx


----------



## SianJane90

Sorry ladies, just a yuck one as I'm in town haha. But just wanted to let you know I got a BFN and then got AF, so I am CD1 today. Will post again this evening xxx


----------



## ToniBruce

Ah Sian!! Gutted for you! Really thought this was the month for you!  

At least your AF has arrived, so you can move on to your next cycle. Sending you lots of love and baby dust for this one.

xx


----------



## mejulie40

Sian - sorry to hear your news hun.. sending a hug your way x


----------



## Bri 28

Sian - very sorry hun - I really thought ur symptoms sounded promising - you just never know!! As Julie and Toni said at least you can get on with the next cycle rather than having to wait for AF to show!! Third time lucky I'm sure!! xx


----------



## spudlin

Ah Sian, gutted for you hun  

Little update, I am day 23 today and have been feeling twingey on and off for most of the day. I had a little pinkish discharge when I wiped today, but trying not to get excited that it could be implantation or anything cos I have been here before  

I've got to wait until day 37 to test if no AF by then. I think I will be   by then.


----------



## ToniBruce

Fingers crossed this is your month Spudlin. One of us has to get that BFP this month!

Hope you're ok Sian

xx


----------



## spudlin

Another little update. 

I still have some discharge this morning, only when I wiped tho (sorry tmi)  

It is more blood like but brownish, lets see how the day unfolds. If it is AF it is quite early  

Not holding my breath, like I said I have had this before then got AF


----------



## mejulie40

Spudlin - bet its got u going crazy   pray its a good sign for u hun & not af x


----------



## spudlin

Julie, I think it is the dreaded witch!!

Looks a bit fresher blood nown although not heavy yet. I suppose if it carries on into tomorrow I will be more sure it is af. 

If it is af it is quite early, I'm only day 24 today!!


----------



## Carly82

Hey everyone,

Just a quickie as im in work!

Sian, so sorry hun! Looks like we're only a day apart again. Good luck for round 3!! x

Spudlin, i know how you feel, i was pretty hopeful last week having had the pinky brown spotting. Looks like a few of us got it this time! Really hope for you its implantation!

Hey everyone else!
AFM. CD3 today, been an emotional wreck since my bfn, having the doubts about whether to carry on trying ect. 11 years is just such a long time to feel so much pain  
Couldnt come to a definite decision so i started my clomid yesterday. I think i will take it this month and next and the call it a day. xx


----------



## spudlin

Its rubbish innit? 

I've got cramps too so defo think its the witch :-(

Its always a worry though cos some people say implantation can look like af, some people bleed in pregnancy, yet we are advised to start the clomid again. What if u r preggo? Like I said I'm only day 24 today so quite early, but then again, I've not had a 'normal' period in so long I wouldn't actually know!!

It is so hard :-(


----------



## Calmbaby

Hi ladies,

I'm new to this thread. I just wondered if anyone could advise what day is best to get a scan done when taking Clomid? 

I am taking Clomid day 4-8 and normally have a 28 day cycle. 

I have been prescribed it by my consultant but no monitoring so I'm thinking of having a private scan. Trying to work out what day to go for.  

Any ideas, thoughts much appreciated.  

Calm x


----------



## Carly82

Spudlin, I was told that unless it was bright red not to class it as af! I had the brown stuff for a full week before af came but defo could tell the difference between the two. Also, do a hpt before starting clomid, at least then Ouse covered all angles.

It really is hard


----------



## Carly82

Hi calmaby,

I don't have the scans so hopefully one of the other girls can help x


----------



## mejulie40

Calmbaby - welcome hun... my doc said scan between days 11-13 & i was on 28 day cycle.. i am glad i paid for a scan made 2ww a little easier as new i had a good shot with two follies day 13... best of luck xxx

Spudlin - wait till tomo & do a test hun x


----------



## Calmbaby

Carly- thank you. Are you doing opks to see ovulation? Very good luck.

Mejulie- big congratultaions on BFP. So you had scan on day 13? Do you know when you ovulated?

Calm x


----------



## spudlin

Thanks guys,

Carly it has been more red today, but this evening was browny again. 

I was thinking about doing a test before starting my next round but then I am not technically day 28 until Sunday so would it show even if I was preg? They say you don't get a +ve until a few days after implantation    I don't know what to do  

I guess if it is the witch it will get heavier over the next 24 hrs and theoretically I can take clomid from day 3 instead of 2 which gives me a bit of breathing space if I'm still unsure.

I'm not sure I can bear the pressure of having to make the OH have more sex!!! I was so hoping this could be my time


----------



## mejulie40

Spudlin - did u do your trigger shot on 13th or 14th? i think you should test tomo.. you had a good size follie at scan so it could have happened  

Calmbaby - i used opk & ovulated day 14.. day after scan..

Hello everyone else xxx


----------



## spudlin

Hi Julie,

Trigger shot was on 13th. I will test, cos I would hate to start clomid again and actually be pg. I dread to think what damage that would cause


----------



## Carly82

Fingers crossed Spudlin! It's been about 12 days since ovulation if you had the trigger on 13th so it is possible to get a positive I you are.   xx


----------



## spudlin

Thanks Carly, but not holding my breath  

Feeling a bit poop, banging headache, so I've tootled off to beddy bo's.

Catch you all tomorrow


----------



## Carly82

Same here

Night xx


----------



## ToniBruce

Hi Calm

I get scanned every other day from Day 10, Ive had 2 rounds now and have had no follicle growth on either. They have given up scanning on each cycle around Day 20.

Hope this helps. Good Luck.

xx


----------



## Bri 28

*CD18*

Hi everyone!!

|Just a quicky .....

Calm - I get scanned between days 10-14 and 19-21 - the idea is the first should show follies and the second should show they have gone!! This is based on a 28 day cycle but i have a longer one so it usually works out that i ovulate after the second scan!! If you have a 28 day cycle and you can choose when to go for a scan I would recommend day 12 or 13!!

Spuddlin - fingers crossed it is not AF!!!!

AFM - I have had ewcm and high soft open wet cervix for past 4 days now and think i got a pos OPK late last night but usually mine get darker so i would expect more positives today!! Scan tomorow so wonder if follie(s) will still be there or not?!

xx


----------



## spudlin

Morning all,

AF has well and truly landed and I also did a hpt to be sure,  BFN   kind of knew it was.

I've been awake on and off since 5 (no work today thank god cos feel like poop). OH must be tuned in cos he kind of knew too and just gave me the look when he woke around 7.30.

Well that was it, the floodgates opened and I was sobbing like a lunatic. Bless him he was amazing and just held me saying it doesn't matter, to which I was saying 'it matters to me, cos I feel like a failure'. He said we have to stay positive, to which I replied, 'remember that matey when I'm chasing you round like a sex starved maniac!!!'

Hey ho, round 5 starts tomorrow, need to ring up today and book my scan in for day 11.

Thank you all for just being there. It is nice to be here together, I find your support invaluable ladies


----------



## Carly82

Aww spudlin, we'll always be here for you! x


----------



## spudlin

Same here hun  

Just waiting for gynae to ring me back with my scan time for day 11, well it will be day 12 cos 11 lands on a sunday  

I think OH felt it a bit this morning too, cos the tears just came from nowhere and wouldn't stop  

Hey ho, here we go again eh?


----------



## ToniBruce

Gutted for you Spudlin.  

Fingers crossed for you, and others just started on a new cycle that there will be no more cycles required xx

Hope you scan shows good things Bri, this thread is due some good news!!


----------



## Bri 28

Spudlin - so sorry - it is devastating when you realise it is a no!! I hate it! I second what Carly said - hopefully we will all be on our last cycles! It would be amazing if everyone got pregnant this time around!!! Sending you a big hug!!!    

A little update - had a majorly positive OPK this morning and again now so I'm thinking tomorow will be the day - scan is at 8.10 am though so follie(s) will probs still be there I reckon! I am not going to have bloods done yet though - I think I will go for them Monday or Tues cos then I will be 3 / 4dpo and hopefully progesterone will be high enough for them to say I have ovulated - I think they said 30 and above they treat as a yes and I know I had bloods 5dpo before and had 49 so I would hope I would have above 30 3dpo?

Carly and Sian how are you getting on with the tablets? any side effects 

Lily - where are you? Do you think you have ovulated yet?

xx


----------



## Bri 28

*CD19*

Another little update - went for my scan this morning and there were no big follicles. She could not tell me whether there were less than the first scan as apparently they don't count follicles so I'm just hoping that I had already ovulated before the scan. I did have positive OPKs all day yest and the night before that so it is quite likely. Also, I have had lots of pains as though things are growing! I'm just hoping this is the case and I haven't misread everything!!! Anyway did blood test so should find out from that whether I did or not plus temping and my temp did shoot up today so fingers crossed it happened yesterday!!!

Hope everyone else is okay xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Spudlin - how are you feeling now hun...  sending you a big hug & tons baby dust xx

Bri - lets hope the big follie was realeased before your scan 
wishing you best of luck hun x

Carly/Sian -  how are you ladies finding this cycle.. pray it works this month for you both x

Orangelilly - hope you are ok xx

Hello everyone else xx

Afm - all good so far.. started injections in my tum.. not fun at 6am in morn & making me more exhausted than before but if it keeps this little one with me.. its worth it all..

luv to you all

julie x


----------



## SianJane90

Hello ladies. I am so sorry I've been so AWOL the past week  I have still been reading posts as they're posted though as I get email notifications on my phone (yes, I am that weird haha). I've been trying to keep up, so here goes the pathetic attempt at personals:

Bri - your OPK's and symptoms sound very positive. Did you tell Ms. Nursey about the +OPK's? You've had 2 cycles now where they have tried just ignoring your ovulation, it's beginning to get a bit odd (on their part!). But us ladies have al learnt the hard way that they don't listen unless you scream and stamp your feet! When do you get the results of your bloods?

Julie - soo please LO is still sticking for you  you'll be able to feel him/her wriggling around before you know it. You're next scan should be coming up isn't it?

spudlin - sorry you got your AF honey, it's horrible isn't it. I always feel like Mother Nature has thought "No baby for you this month, but instead here's a lovely week of bleeding, tampon changes and cramps _just for you_!!" What a bloody consolation (pardon the pun). How are you feeling now? Any news on your scan date?

Carly - How's Clomid going? How are the side effects this cycle?

Toni - Did you get AF? We were on the same day weren't we? How are you feeling?

AFM - I'm feeling really crappy. I took my first Clomid on Wednesday, then called the clinic to get my scan date - turns out that around CD12 I'm going to be holiday. So I asked if I could take Clomid, miss my scan & HCG injection, see if the egg releases on its own then have CD21 bloods when I come back. Well, apparently not. If I can't go in and have my injection then I am 'advised' to have a break from Clomid this month and start again next month! I'm heartbroken. After I got AF I resided myself to thinking that there was no hope for Clomid, my thinking was that it hasn't worked the past two months, why on earth would it work now? What would be so different? So I decided to not get upset about, I only have 2 more cycles of Clomid, then I can move onto something else, something that might work. But nooooooo, now I have to sit through this complete waste of a month and then have 2 more cycles!! On top of that, I took one of my tablets, so now when AF does come next time, I haven't got enough tablets, and because my whole conversation with the clinic was via voicemails, I now can't get hold of them. I go on holiday tomorrow so have no hope of speaking to anyone before. I was just going to take them anyway, but DH talked me out of it saying there is obviously a reason they advise not to take them if I can't have my injection. Perhaps follies would grow too big and I'd explode or something  I'm feeling a bit fed-up to be honest. I'm going to go on holiday and forget all about this TTC lark. The only positive thing is that my AF has gone today - right on time for my hols! 
So looks like I'm out for this month, but I have everything crossed for you ladies.
I'll post while I'm on holiday, whenever I have access to wifi!


----------



## ToniBruce

Hiya Sian

Nope, still no AF for me, and no sign of one appearing either!  
If its not appeared by Thursday Ill be ringing my nurse to arrange to go for a scan, see what's happening.

Just relax and enjoy your holiday now, I know it's not easy but try and forget all about TTC for a couple of weeks and just enjoy yourself.

Hope everybody else is well xx


----------



## spudlin

Hi all,

Feeling a bit better today, resigned to the fact that my quest must continue  

Started round 5 yesterday, had terrible ovary pains last night, took a painkiller and went to bed early, gone this morning. Hoping it isn't my ovaries blowing up already!!

I've got my scan booked for day 12 this time (clinic say day 11, but this is a Sunday!!) so a week on Monday, 1st thing at 09:00  

Sian, this happened to me too. I just took mine though cos I had already had 2 rounds without scans or trigger shots and I was hoping that as we were likely to be dtd lots (Soz TMI, but OH had been working away for 3 months prior to this trip lol), I would have been lucky....not on your life.

Just enjoy the break, I know I did lol. At least the dreaded witch has gone on her jollies too now!!!


----------



## Bri 28

*CD20*

Sian - hope you have a lovely time in Ireland - how long are you there for? I feel for you that you have to stop for a month!! Rubbish!! I think you are right though just try and not think about all the TTC stuff and enjoy your holiday!! It sounds like you have given up hope on Clomid - I have heard of lots of people getting pregnant on 3rd and 4th cycles so there is still a pretty good shot!!! Here are some hugs to chear you up - although I'm sure Ireland will do the job!!!    

Julie - that sounds great that everything is still good for you little one!! Injections sounds bad though - as if you're not already tired enough with pregnancy hormones!!! When is ur next scan?

AFM - OPKs turned negative last night and I got another major temp rise today so I reckon I definitely ovulated Thursday (CD1 so a big improvement from CD24 last month!! I don't know when I get blood results back - probably when I get my period they are that slack!! I have decided I will ring them up on Wednesday and explain that I was 1dpo for bloods and that I am willing to go for another test if they provide me with a form - I will insist that she asks the DR / nurse about this - I do find them pretty useless. Also, when I went in for the scan I told the lady I thought I had ovulated and she said oh no you shouldn't have ovulated already - I said it was my day 19 scan and she said oh I thought it was your mid cycle scan. She then said don't be disheartened - everyone starts on 50mg - I said - I'm on 100mg. READ THE NOTES BEFORE I COME IN PLEASE!!!! Frustrating!!!

Carly - hope you have a lovely weekend away with ur other half!!! x

Happy weekend to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## Carly82

Evening everyone  

Sorry I've not been on much lately. Like Sian said I have been reading daily and thinking of you all, just been in a really funny mood since af arrived and haven't wanted to come on moaning too much haha!!!

Sian, As disappointing as it is may be a month off might do you the world of good hunni! No added pressure while your on your holidays, no horrid side effects ect. Can your gp give you some clomid for next month so ou have enough? Hope you have a fab time!! X

Bri, your clinic sounds like they really need to do alot more research on their patients!!! How impersonal. Hope it was ovulation for you, it certainly sounds like it with all the good signs x

Spudlin, how are you feeling now? I think this month we all seem to have not really coped with our bfn's   I also had a good cry and have felt pretty miserable since! Glad your ovary pain has gone! X

Julie, my sister in law also had to give herself daily injections when she was pregnant. She had had 3 MC's before having jake so maybe you both have the same thing. So glad all is going well, when is your next scan? X

Toni, any sign of af? What CD are you now? X

Sorry if I've missed anyone or anything!

AFM, I'm CD6 today. Took my last clomid tablebts today. 
Well I've been a miserable cow since af arrived!! Poor chris doesn't know what's hit him and I feel sooooo bad as I don't want to be mean all the time but I've just felt so depressed and he bares the brunt   I've arranged for us to go away next weekend so we can have some alone time and to try and make up for being such a  
It also coincides with ovulation which should be on the Sunday so we can DTD as much as we like  
I've not suffered any side effects from the clomid this week which is good. I'm finding that with each cycle I do the less it effects me. Hope that's not a bad thing!
Finally, one more thing which has been quite annoying. I had brown/pink spotting for a week before af and now I've got it again. Af finished on Thursday but yesterday and today I'm still getting the brown stuff when wiping. I'm starting to worry something's wrong! Will keep you updated and feel better now that I've gotten all that off my chest! Promise to make my next post a cheerier one xxxx


----------



## ToniBruce

Morning!

Very quick one as Im at work (2 hours left of my 12 hour night shift...... flagging a bit!)

Still no AF for me Carly, Im on CD 34! 

xx


----------



## spudlin

Afternoon ladies, just checking in  

3rd day of round 5 today, feeling ok, some flushing but no more than normal. Having some twinges though which I've never had before, hope my ovaries don't explode!!!  

Hope everyone else is ok.

Toni, I have had this a few times before I started having a trigger shot last month. I think the clomid was growing the follies, but then not releasing them as I never got AF by day 37. This is my 1st ever cycle started after AF!!! Lets hope it means something eh?
Fingers crossed you get a BFP


----------



## ToniBruce

Hiya Spudlin

I had my last scan on CD18, and my follies hadn't grown at all, so they gave up on the cycle. I had some EWCM on CD22, but nothing else.
I have to ring them if I still haven't had my AF by Friday, and arrange to go for a scan, as last cycle I had a really thick lining, followed by an extremely light period, yet my next scan showed a thin lining! So they want to scan before they get me to take Noristherone, see whats going on with my lining.
I will test on Thursday, however I'm not expecting a BFP for a second 

Hopefully the twinges are a good sign for you! When is your first scan? Fingers massively crossed for no exploding ovaries, that would def not be a good thing!!  

Hope everybody else is well xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi.  I'm on 1st round of Clomid 100mg and CD 8. 

If I get a scan done privately does anyone know how much it will cost approximately? 

Also what are the benefits over waiting?

Thanks everyone


----------



## CarolynW

Hi ladies
I hope you don't mind me joining in. I've been following your thread and find all your experiences interesting......I think I'll be taking clomid fairly soon. I had an ultrasound scan today (on a Sunday in the NHS - I did a double take when I got the letter too!) - the scan didn't show any fibroids or cysts which is positive but she said I hadn't ovulated (I'm cd21). I had +ve OPK last Tues. Previous progesterone tests were low so having more this week, then assuming I'm not ovulating I'll book the HSG (ouch?!). Anyway, I wondered if any of you had found out the cause of why you don't ovulate? I'm all for clomid to get things going but slightly concerned that they should find an actual cause of the anovulation before. I'm convinced my cd3 bloods weren't quite normal despite them beng 'within the so called normal values'. I think my TSH is high (4. and my LH:FSH ratio is 1:2 (opposite of PCOS i think?). Perhaps I'm just turning into a google obsessive and scaring myself but these forums are really good sources of support and knowledge.
Sorry I can't help with answering your questions CurlyGirl......am a newbie to all this!
Thanks for reading x


----------



## CarolynW

Realised I left a typo on my previous post - my TSH was 4.8 x


----------



## Bri 28

Welcome Carolyn and Curly Girl!!

Carolyn - I have PCOS so that is why I don't ovulate regularly.

Curly Girl - I don't know cost of scans as mine were on NHS but my consultant said the purpose of the first one (CD10-14) is to see how many follicles are developing in case there are too many and the chance of multiples is too high and the second scan (CD19-21) is to see if those follicles have disappeared. It didn't work for me this time as my CD10 scan showed nothing above 10mm (apparently this is what they look for) and then my CD19 showed nothing as I ovulated on CD18 so who knows how many follicles released!!!

Hope this helps 

xx


----------



## Littlemissv

Hi Carolyn,

I'm not sure you will get the answer perhaps you want /need.... Having ttc for 14 months I went to Gp.... Day 21 bloods showed levels that indicated no ovulation.... Had scans, no PCOS, HSG showed tubes were all clear but repeated day 21s ( done every other day from day 19 to 27 just so we were sure we got it) and levels never got near 30... Peaked at 22. So my gyno said my body needed a kick start to see if that sorted it out.

When I asked him why I couldn't get an answer. You see the thing is we don't know if my body EVER ovulated..I spent a long time on the pill when I was younger then before ttc I can't say as I was aware of what my body did during ovulation so have no clue if it did them or not.. (If my experiences on Clomid are anything to go by I don't think I did.... ) so therefore it's quite difficult to pinpoint. 

I wonder if privately there are more tests than do than on NHS but my understanding is those tests are about quantity and quality of eggs rather than ovulation itself...

What I do know is that on Clomid I do ovulate. Not got pg yet but scans confirmed by body responded well to the drug and did what it should....

I remember having similar thoughts about what ifs this isn't solving the problem... And the one other thing my gyno said made sense to me...
He said that with this you spend a lot of time doing tests to rule things out... A bit like a process of elimination. When the obvious causes (PCOS, tubes blocked) etc are ruled out they use Clomid to find out the next stage e.g with stimulation will your body start producing... If yes - happy days. If not - look at alternatives /stronger dose / IVF. 
The fact the medical term they use on my file is unexplained infertility says so much....

Good luck with the HSG my advice - take a decent painkiller 30 mins before you have it and don't forget a panty liner / towel....  

Take care

L x


----------



## CarolynW

Thank you so much for your reply L - really appreciate it. It's interesting they they seem to do all the 'elimination' tests tests and then start clomid. I got the  impression this would be the process I would be following too. My thyroid result is playing on my mind so think I will try and see endocrinologist. My hubby had said he'd wondered if I'd EVER ovulated too. It's a good question - like you I was on the pill for 11 years and I wouldn't have taken any notice about ovulation in my teenage years years so who knows! I'm having progesterone bloods today today and again on Thursday am convinced I've not I'd.
How are you  tolerating clomid? Did 50mg start you ovulation? Good luck!xxx
Ps. Thanks for hsg advice x


----------



## ToniBruce

Afternoon Girls! 

Welcome to the group CurleyGirl and Carolyn.

Im afraid Im not much good re advice on costs as I am having all my treatment on the NHS.

In fact, who am I kidding, Im not much use full stop!!   All the information you gave had gone right over my head Carolyn, you clearly know far more about all this TTC business than I do.
I am quite straight forward as I have PCOS, everything else is ok, including Hubby. Im on Clomid at the mo, however it is not working. I am having follicle tracking scans and nothing is happening. Im currently on CD36, after my 2nd cycle, and still no sign of AF. I shall be contacting my nurse tomorrow to arrange a scan before I take meds to bring my AF on, as there is some confusion as to why I am building up a good womb lining, and then not having a decent AF.

As much as Im not good with the advice, I can always lend an ear, and chat with you about what you are going through, as will most the others on this thread. Stay with us and keep us updated with your journey!

I can second Ls advice, take some paracetamol and ibuprofen half hour before your HSG.I don't want to scare you but it is really quite uncomfortable!

Hope everybody else is well!

xxx


----------



## Carly82

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all good! 

CD9 for me with nothing much to report, just wanted to pop by and say hi  

X


----------



## spudlin

Hello from me too, 

I've had a really mental day today. Work was really really irritating, in fact everything is really irritating today. I've got the shortest fuse ever at the minute!!!  

This wasn't helped by the fact that my job involves me having to deal with really awful parents!!! The type who seem to have no difficulties ttc, in fact this one in particular has 6!!!! Poor soles  

I've had to bite my tongue a lot today, which really isn't like me (I am usually very professional). 

I'm thinking that along with my little ovary twinges and occasional warmness  , this may be another lovely side effect of the crazy pills lol  

I have to admit, this is the 1st cycle that I have had any real side effects (waited until round 5 to start though).

Anyway, that was all really. I'm day 6 of 5th round, scan Monday (fingers crossed they are growing again  )

Welcome newbies   it's a minefield out there, everyone seems to take a slightly different journey. I too am a lucky 'unexplained infertility' person. I was on the pill for years, so who knows what things were like before. My memory aint that great, but I don't recall having period issues prior to the pill  

Clomid does work for me. It took them til cycle 4 to actually scan me to find this out. I got a trigger injection last cycle and although I got a BFN, I did get AF, which I hadn't done with any of the other cycles I had taken. 

Self diagnosis..... I don't ovulate without a trigger shot!! Wish they'd scanned me sooner cos I've only got 2 rounds left including this one, before I am being sent down the private IVF route (too old and fat for NHS!!)


----------



## Bri 28

*CD24*

Hey everyone!!

Hope everyone else is doing good. I've spoken to my doc today and he has said that bloods show I did ovulate on CD18 as I thought. The level was only 7 because the test was the next day but he has still recognised ovulation and has said I can stay on 100mg. He has also suggested I have lap and dye and ovarian drilling which he mentioned before but he said I could have 6 rounds of clomid first. He is now saying I can go for this earlier if I want!? I don't really want it if I can help it - I have never had an operation so I'm a bit scared and he doesn't do it the other way  What do you all think? What would you all do? I'm thinking I should have the full 6 rounds of clomid before that cos hopefully I won't even need it??

xx


----------



## ToniBruce

Afternoon All

Bri, I was also told we would try 6 rounds of Clomid and then move on to Ovarian Drilling. However, my nurse is now saying we will try one more cycle, then probably move on to the drilling. Im all for it!! I am a little different to you though as you have had some follie growth, where as my lazy follies have not reacted at all!!  

xx


----------



## Carly82

Hiya,

Bri,I had ovarian drilling and the lap and dye. It didn't do anything for me but I've read alot of stories on here where ladies have gotten pregnant first month after. It must "clean" you out or something lol.

It wasn't as bad as I thought, felt very bloated and a bit sore for a few days after, think I was back to work after a week.
How many rounds have you done on clomid now? Maybe you should do the 6 and then give it a go as like you said, you might not need it  

Hello everyone else xx


----------



## Carly82

Hey everyone! 

It's too quiet on here, I don't like it haha  

Hope you're all ok! I'm off away for the weekend tomorrow is I just wanted to drop by before I disappear for the weekend.

Cd11 for me. I've felt fine all month, no twinges or pain ect. 

Speak to you all soon xx


----------



## SianJane90

Hello you lovely ladies!

Just thought I'd quickly drop in! I am keeping up with everyone while I'm away and thinking of you all!
As you all know I have been forced into this break from Clomid, however I have been having twinges the past day or two, I am CD10 so ovulation would normally be coming up very soon with Clomid! So who knows, I may have my very first ovulation on my own, but like someone else said (can't remember who) I don't think it will come to anything without my HCG shot.
At the moment I am taking on the advice of you ladies and trying not to think about TTC and just enjoying my holiday.
The weather has finally cheered up here for us, I even caught some sun, but I think you guys have been having it even better than us! 
I hope everyone is feeling okay despite the various stages of cycles! I will do personals when I get home on the 15th. Good luck with scans, OPKs, HPTs and anything else going on in the next week! 
Lots of hugs and baby dust

Xxx


----------



## Bri 28

*CD26 / 8DPO*

Hi Everyone!!

It has been toooo quiet on here! Where is everyone? Enjoying the sun I assume!!

Carly - hope you have a lovely weekend

Sian - sounds like ur hols are going well - enjoy your break and who knows you may ovulate - make sure some BD'ing happens just in case!!

AFM - Not really had much symptoms to note - was a little crampy 5dpo in the evening but other than that just sore nipples, bloated and TMI warning - lots of creamy CM. These I think are all progesterone symptoms anyway so not getting excited about anything. I think I have decided I will ring the secretary next week and see how long the waiting list is for this surgery as I don't wanna end up taking all my clomid and then having to wait 6 months with nothing, however, I really would prefer not to have it done!! Such a wimp!

How is everyone else getting on?

xx


----------



## spudlin

Hi Bri,

I was thinking it was quiet too.

Not too sure you will want to listen to me whinging on today. Had not so great news last night that my hideous sister in law is pregnant.

I want to point out at this stage that it is not the fact that she is pregnant and I'm struggling with that, it is that fact that SHE is pregnant!! To say we don't get on is an understatement. We worked together a few years ago and her and her group of cronies set about making my life very unpleasant... shocking eh? Especially as she was my brothers girlfriend at the time. So you can imagine how thrilled I was when he married her!! There was a moment prior to this when he was unsure about her and we stupidly encouraged him to keep trying the relationship!!!! Stupid me eh?

Consequently family occasions are quite strained and me and OH do a fab job of keeping these to a minimal. I get on very well with my OH sisters and we see that side of the family a lot, which suits us down to the ground. My family do now appreciate how we feel about her and do a fair job of not complaining when we cry off family get togethers. I hate this as I was so close to my brother and feel I have lost him now. Our relationship is not the same anymore, he is very under the thumb! 

The difficulty now is that I am 40 next month and said brother is 30 and I know my mum will want to organise us something, probably joint!!! I know this will be the time they will make their grand announcement. Not only rubbing salt into my very open wounds, but doing it at my big 40 will just be too much to bare  

I am at a loss what to do. I am unfortunate that I struggle to hide my feelings, my face is very easy to read  . I don't want my whole family seeing the look of horror and complete disappointment and then finding out that I have fertility issues. There is only my fav sister in law that knows as she really does know how it feels as she has a clomid baby and is trying for number 2. My OH and I are quite private folks  

Sorry, told you I wasn't great  

I would send good vibes to all, but I wouldn't want my horrible negativity to rub of on you lovely ladies


----------



## Bri 28

AWW Spudlin that sounds absolutely rubbish!!!

I've said before that my sister-in-law is pregnant and it is hard enough when I absolutely love her so I can't imagine it if you really dislike the person - must be so much worse. 

I really feel for you!! My advice would be to get it all out - rant on here and to you DH about her and try to avoid her as much as possible - for your own sake!!

xx


----------



## Littlemissv

Hi Spudlin...

Sounds horrible..... I find it difficult enough with people I like so I can only imagine your pain.

Is there a way you can talk to your mom and explain you don't want a joint celebration.... If you then do something for YOUR birthday talk to your bro and ask him to hold off their announcement until is own birthday... At least that way you know it's coming and can prepare.. Or avoid depending on how you are feeling.

If you do have to do something joint talk to your bro and again ask him to hold off on the announcement so you can both enjoy your birthday celebrations...

This journey is tough enough without people ruining times that should be a welcome relief from the pressure and heartache.

Thankfully my immediate family are older so no babies there.... But in my wider family for the past few years there has always been one of my cousins pregnant and that's not gonna change any time soon.... Thankfully my mom has been pretty understanding and knows that if it gets too tough that I make my excuses and leave family occasions....
Good luck With whatever you do...you know you have people here who feel your pain and understand.

Take care

L x


----------



## spudlin

Thanks ladies, your support is always very greatly appreciated  

The issue I have is that hubby and I are very private and don't really want the added pressure of everyone knowing we are trying, let alone struggling, so talking to mum or brother isn't really an option  

Unfortunately I kind of already know mum has planned something cos OH let it slip when he thought I was about to have a meltdown worrying about it. She apparently has booked a venue and everything, so now feel worse cos it is obviously a big deal for her to organise it. They will obviously be very chuffed with their news and I can't take that away from them. I love my brother deeply and am pleased for him, but she is so horrid I just can't be pleased for her  . I can't stop beating myself up about it cos I feel really nasty, but the things her and her friends put me through made me very ill and it has taken me over 2 years to feel better. I don't think I will ever fully recover and feel the whole nasty situation has changed me as a person. I was always very outgoing (a little forthright at times   but always very considerate of others feelings, I suppose that is the nurse in me  ). Nowadays I am a lot quieter and tend to keep myself out of the spotlight, especially in work which is such a shame as I work with the loveliest girls, I am afraid to let them in cos I'm scared of getting hurt again and going back to that really dark place  

So as you can see, I have a lot to be resentful of her for!! She sent me  

On a more positive note, I have just spent a couple of hours with my gorgeously fabulous sister in law and her beautiful 18 month old daughter, who loves her Auntie and had lots of cuddles and kisses for her, which made me feel lots better.

I kind of know she may be with me at the dreaded birthday bash, hubby kind of insinuated this, so I hope it is true. She didn't say anything cos technically its all a big surprise so she was playing her part. I do hope she is with me cos she always has my back and will know just what to say to make me feel better.

As if being 40 isn't hard enough. No free IVF, dreaded surprise family thing and a pregnant monster!!! Maybe I'll run away before hand, do you think they will miss me?  

Sorry, I've ranted on a bit again, oopsy, sorry lovely ladies  

Must stop this negativity now and think  . My acupuncturist told me off yesterday and said I must put all negative thoughts away!! Easier said than done eh?

I am going to make a conscious effort to do this and with all your help and my lovely sister in laws I'm sure I will be fine


----------



## ToniBruce

Good Morning!

Sorry I've been a but quiet lately, I have been keeping up with everything, but on my phone so its hard work (for me anyway) to post a reply! 

Spudlin, your sister in law sounds delightful!! How dare anybody make you feel like that, especially somebody that is going out with your brother! I do hope you are feeling a little better now. Where are you at the mo cycle wise?

Bri, you must be nearing the end of the 2ww now?

Hope you are enjoyng your holiday Sian, I have seen your posts on **, looks like you are having a lovely time!

How was your weekend away Carly? You certainly chose the right time for it!

Little Miss V, where are you on your cycle now?

How are you getting on Jullie? How far along are you now?

I am currently on *CD42*!!!!! Still no sign of AF making an appearance. I went for a scan today, to see what is happening with my lining. Its still really thick, my nurse cant understand why AF is not coming. I did get a tiny glimmer of hope when she said that she could see little black thing on my scan, so although she didnt think it was a pregnancy she got me to do a test anyway, needless to say BFN  She has advised I wait unil the end of the week, do another test just to make sure, and then start on the Northisterone.
Anyway, I told her about after giving up scanning on CD18, I then had EWCM on CD22. She did confirm that it sounds like I ovulated, so on my next cycle of clomid I am going ask her to maybe start scanning a little later on my cycle, and hopefully catch ovulation a little later than would be expected.

Enjoy the sunshine! I shall be lying in the garden this afternoon, sleeping before my night shift tonight! 

Fingers crossed for some BFPs on this thread soon!!


----------



## spudlin

Hi Toni,

Ye she is a true gem!!!

I felt much better over the weekend, spent some time with my lovely sister in law, who always knows how to make me feel good about myself. She was also a great support at the time I was going through hell at work  

I am currently day 12, had my scan this morning and had fantastic news. I have 2 lovely follies on the left, one 20mm, the other 21mm and 17mm lining. Nurse was very excited and gave me my injection. So it is all up to me and the DH now  

I have been very sneaky this month as he does worry about performance  , he doesn't know I have had a scan today or were i am at in my cycle. I just plan on jumping him tonight lol. The nurse did say dtd 3 days in a row, but then appreciated how hard that is so said if you can crack on tonight at least and then anything else is an added bonus. This made me feel better as less pressure  

I also spoke to her about my concern that I won't get any more clomid if this one (round 5) or the next, don't work. she said this wasn't the case and that clomid works really well for ladies like me that don't have periods without induction. She also said it was very positive how well I am responding to the clomid and now to the trigger shot (this is my 2nd one).

Keep everything crossed for my powers of seduction


----------



## Bri 28

*CD29 / 11dpo*

Spuddlin this is great news after the news you have had!!!! I always feel better in my 2 week wait as there is a possibility that I am pregnant or will be at any time rather than waiting for ovulation which is always kind of out of your control. Good plan about not telling other half! and get BD'ing - you never know this could be your month which would make ur nasty sis in law's news much less of an issue!!!

AFM - I'm feeling a bit crampy today and bloated so I'm thinking AF is due shortly. I have had my period come 13 dpo and 15dpo so I guess it could be any time from Wed but as the 50mg increased my cycle by 2 days I would say 100mg could increase it another 2 days so may even be 17dpo so that's what I am expecting and if it still isn't here by Sunday night I will test - hoping to avoid a test though as I hate BFNs.

xx


----------



## Bri 28

Toni - it is a mystery about ur lining?? It's good she has said to wait another week as if you did ovulate say even CD26 - it could be too early to tell if u were preggers now so at least in another week it would def be showing up on a hpt!! Fingers crossed this is your month .... and mine too .... would be really nice to get some good news on this thread - it has been a while since Julie & Bendy got their BFPs!!!

xx


----------



## OrangeLilyLady

CD1

Hi all, hope you are all ok.  Sorry I've not been on for a while but I've been really struggling emotionally during my 2WW.  Just keep feeling like it's never going to happen and how unfair life is, when all around other people get pregnant when they don't even want a baby.  There have been lots of tears.  Anyway, I've just started seeing a counsellor to help guide me through the emotional turmoil, as I struggle with that.  Fingers crossed it will help.  Cd1 today which is about 3-5 days earlier than normal and the most painful stomach cramps.  Was hoping this morning it was implantation bleeding as it's brownish, but it seems far too heavy for that.  Oh well, back on the clomid tomorrow to start round 3.  We're going back to see the fertility dr next month and will hopefully get started on IVF soon after that.  

Big hugs to everyone!


----------



## Carly82

Hey everyone

How are you all?

Sian, sounds like you're having a loving holiday and spending quality time with your hubby! Fingers crossed for you that you did ovulate without the trigger....you might not be out this month  

Bri, how are you? Do you still feel like af is on its way? What symptoms have you got? Hopefully they are symptoms of something else   
You're right....it's about time we get another BFP on this thread!!

Spudlin, can't believe what that awful woman put you through. No one has a right to treat another person like that, especially as you were so close to being family! Has she ever apologised or mentioned it.
Sounds like your other SIL is lovely and a good friend to have. Fingers crossed that you get your own BFP soon.

Toni, how frustrating that your af hasn't arrived! Most of the time we are praying it doesn't but when you know it's a bfn you just want to move on font you! Hopefully you won't need the norethisterone.

Lily, sorry you have been feeling so bad lately. It's so hard to imagine it happening sometimes and everyone says the usual.....stop trying and it will happen, don't think about it ect ect!! I feel like screaming sometimes!! I feel like I shouldn't say I know how you feel as I've got a 13 yr old but all I can say is the yearning for another child is so intense sometimes it actually hurts! I really hope the counselling helps and we're all hear for you. Good luck for this cycle  

Julie/bendy, how are you both. Have you had any scans since we last heard from you? Hope everything's going good for you both!

AFM CD16 2DPO
Well I have had a lovely weekend away with chris. I think it was just what we needed and the weather being so lovely made it all the better! I feel differently about the weather now I'm home and back to work, wish it would cool down and rain haha!! 
I've had a headache everyday for about 5 days  
I've not had any symptoms, side effects this month...apart from the headaches but I think that's mainly down to the heat.
I'm now on round 3 of my clomid and the doctor had only prescribed me 3 months so I rang his secretary last week as I'm not back into see him until August so I wanted to ask if he could prescribe me and extra month until I see him. Anyway, opened my post when I got back Sunday and he has prescribed me another 3 months so I really am praying it works in the next 3 months.
I went to see a pshycic after my MC in February and she told me I would be pregnant by September. Fingers crossed she was right!!!

Hi to anyone I've missed, hope you're all ok

Carly xx


----------



## spudlin

Hi Carly,

No she has never mentioned it since and most definitely has never apologised!! She is that self centered that she won't ever acknowledge the part she played in that. My poor brother is well sucked in by her, so it is all a lost cause  

My other S I L is a star and I would truly be lost without her  

   to all my clomid buddies


----------



## ToniBruce

Afternoon

Spudlin, brilliant news on the Follies! I am sending all the positive thoughts in the world to you that this is your month. Then when the awful sister in law makes her grand announcement you can sit there smugly, thinking you will soon be doing the same! 
Thank god for you lovely sister in law. It is very good to have good friends and family around you.

Bri, I know exactly how you feel about not liking testing, I very rarely test. When I went for my scan on Monday she asked me if I had tested and I said yes, which was a big fat lie! I really hope your AF doesnt arrive, and that when you do your test on Sunday its a BFP!

Carly, I cant believe you are on your 2ww again already, that seems to have flown by! Maybe its because Ive not reached the end of my never ending cycle yet?   Sending you muchness baby dust  

Sorry you are feeling so down Lily. It is so hard seeing people getting pregnant all over the place, many of them completely undeserving of it. I go to some awful houses in my job, to women that have 4,5,6, 7 kids, and are not taking proper care of them, and to women who are pregnant and not taking care of themselves. Its absolutely heartbreaking. We delivered a baby on Monday night, it was lovely, but then really upsetting at the same time. Its good that you have arranged to see a counselor. I know we get sick of people telling us not to get stressed as it doesnt help, but unfortunately they're right. The counselor will hopefully be able to help you to relax, and to handle how emotional it gets. Lots and lots of hugs   

I am not holding out any hope at all, but I am going to do a test on Friday morning just to double check as I am going to cardiff to see a friend Friday night and there will def be excessive alcohol involved. I will start on Northisterone on Saturday then. Fingers crossed I have a period worth having this cycle.

There is a lot of upset and stress on this thread recently, such a shame after Julie and Bendys BFPs cheered us up. I suppose that TTC for you. I really do hope we get some BFP's soon, give us all the boost we need to say that it will happen for us!

Lots and lots of love and hugs to everybody!


----------



## Carly82

Toni, I can't believe I'm on my 3rd clomid 2ww!!

Where has the time gone??

Woke up with a very sore throat this morning and feeling very sniffly. Hope it doesn't break into a full blown cold.

Xx


----------



## spudlin

Just wanted to touch base ladies

It's ten to midnight and I'm sitting alone downstairs as OH has blatantly snubbed my advances yet again and is asleep!!!

I don't think I want to carry on any more. I can't keep having to beg him for sex, I have no self esteem left  

If we don't dtd at least once more then this cycle is a complete waste too and it was such a mega one.

I know he is struggling too and it is the pressure he is putting on himself that is causing this, but he isn't the one with problems, I am and I think I'm going  

I've got my hosp appt end of this month and to be honest I think I'm gonna jack it all in. My life is so unpleasant at the moment, I'm really really unhappy  

Sorry ladies to be so down. Good luck to you all on your journeys but I think this will be my last cycle of clomid   I want my life back!!


----------



## Carly82

Oh Spudlin  

What is it with men? If we want it they don't, if we don't then they complain they don't get it enough!! Surely he wants this as much as you do! Do you think he's a bit down this month? 

I don't really know what to say other than I'm sorry you feel this way. Has he flat out said no or is he just not taking the hint? Maybe you could wait up stairs wearing something he would jump at?? 

I'm sorry I'm not much help, just didn't want to read and run. Have you thought of joint counselling, maybe that might be an idea.

Love and hugs coming your way xx


----------



## spudlin

Thanks for replying Carly, hugs are greatly received. 

He is just a very sensitive guy and ye he does want it too, but I think that is the problem. I don't think he anticipated we would have thesse difficulties.  

He tried again this morning (sorry if tmi) but it just wasn't happening. Hun I've tried the whole dress up, throw myself at him stuff and I think it just adds to the pressure. 

I even refrained from mentioning scan or injection this month in the hope he wouldn't figure things out, but he told me he knew. 

I really don't know what else to do. I haven't slept a wink, was up doing housework early hours while he slept.  

We have managed once since my injection, I just hope they were good swimmers!

After today there isn't really much point cos we will have missed the window and wasted 2 amazing follies. 

I've got my hosp appt at the end of this month so will ask them what my options are. I was thinking about iui, but I think that is pressure on him too. It is hard for blokes cos if we aren't in the mood, we can at least just lie there, bit different for them. 

I need clomid and hcg injection to ovulate as I don't on my own so in a really sticky situation.


----------



## mejulie40

Hello Ladies...

Carly - pray 3rd cycle is a lucky one for you & a magical bfp is on its way.. hope the cold stayed away x

Sian - how was the holiday.. hope you are feeling positive & ready for next try x

Spudlin - Sorry to hear its been a tough one again this month. what are we meant to do with these anoying men! pray it still happens as only takes one for that bfp x

Bri - Have my fingers & toes crossed af stays away & the test on sun gives that magical bfp x

Lilly - good to hear you are getting support.. pray this is your month hun x

Toni - Best of luck when you test tomo hun x

Afm - well.. its not good news we have lost our little bubba at 9wks.. had scan last night & heartbeat stopped.. going in for d&c this afternoon as doc said could have complications if left to mc naturally.. feel numb but also know its better for bubba to go now if something is not right..  guess i will be back with you ladies in a month to try again.. 

luv & baby dust to you all

julie xx


----------



## Carly82

Oh julie i am so so sorry!!!! Cant imagine how you are feeling right now. Sending my thoughts to you and your hubby.

xxx


----------



## spudlin

Oh Julie I am so sorry. Here is me ranting on about my problems and you are going through this.

You know all your friends on here are feeling for you at this time. You have always been such a massive support to others on here, now it is our turn to repay you.

Love and hugs to you and hubby


----------



## Bri 28

Julie - so so sorry to hear that hun! I can't imagine the pain you must be feeling!! You are right though to think of it in the way that something must have been wrong but i'm sure that doesn't make it much easier!! Hope everything goes as well as it can tomorow!! Sending you virtual hugs    

xxxxx


----------



## Littlemissv

Julie.... So sorry to read that..... There are no magic words just a little prayer for your angel and Sending you a big   .
Xx


----------



## Littlemissv

Spudlin,

Wish I could make you feel better Hun.... Don't give up..

The pressure is so hard for everyone on this journey... And while you say the problem is with your ovulation (same as me) I know thru conversations with my oh that they feel the same sense of guilt for it not happening...
My oh once said to me... "Yeah but you have Clomid that makes your body work.... You are ovulating now and its still not happening and that is my fault too" 

If your oh is sensitive he may be feeling the same..

I agree with something someone else said - is it worth going to a joint counselling session to help you both work through this...
Just don't give up Hun...you've come this far.... 

Big   

L x


----------



## ToniBruce

Oh Julie Im so so sorry! Absolutely devastated for you. I just cant imagine what you are going through. So many hugs coming your way xx

Spudlin. I know completely how you feel. It is so hard when you keep getting your advances just ignored. I have spent so many hours lying in bed crying, and we have had so many talks about how it's making me feel. We were actually on the edge of splitting up over it last week! I really don't know what to say to you to make you feel any better, knowing just how hard it is. I can only hope things change for you xxx

BFN for me again this morning (as suspected). Im going to get drunk today to drown my sorrows, and tomorrow! I will be having a drink to all you ladies.

Love and Hugs to everybody


----------



## Carly82

Morning all

Julie, silly question but how are you? I hope your appt yesterday afternoon went as well as it could of done. I've been thinking of you so much!!  

Spudlin, hope you and the hubby are ok. Did you have a talk? No doubt you have done so many times though. Hope everything is sorted soon!

Toni, sorry to hear its a bfn. Really had my fingers crossed for you! Go get drunk and have a fun weekend. Definitely have a drink for us!!

AFM, CD19 5DPO
I'm off work sick today   Sore throat has turned into a full blown cold and chesty cough so feeling pretty rough today. Side effects regarding clomid, none whatsoever! Nada, nothing at all. I feel like I'm out this month already, didn't even have ovulation pain. Hope my body's not becoming immune to clomid....can that even happen lol??

Hello to all you other lovely ladies, hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## spudlin

Hi Carly,

Ye we had yet another talk, but I wanted to keep things really light cos I know it is purely performance anxiety!!

He knows what he has to do and is stressing about timing etc. 

My lovely sister in law gave me some words of wisdom, as her OH went through it too. She said, just have a lovely evening cuddling on the sofa and tell him I am having a break from trying (even if I'm not!!). I am so lucky to have her  

I have to focus on the fact that I have at least dtd after my injection, just hope they are good swimmers  

Julie
Hope you are bearing up, we are all here for you


----------



## mejulie40

Thanks for all your messages ladies.
d&c was fine no probs just have to rest.. they have sent bubba off for tests which hopefully will give us some answers..
go back to see doc in 3wks to discuss results & options..
its so sad but we are looking after each other.. luckily we are on hols next week which is great timing & just what we need x


----------



## SianJane90

*CD19 of my non-cycle*

Julie - I am so so so sorry you had to go through that!! I had a little tear in my eye for you! It's lovely you and DH are looking after each other, and I agree that the timing for your getaway seems perfect! Atleast they are looking into a cause thoroughly. Try and have a nice time away 

Toni - Hope you had a good night last night, ready for July/August! Oh my gosh, August?! How on earth have we got to this cycle so quickly!

Carly - How are you feeling on cycle 3? Hope the cold is easing off for you. Did you get any +OPKs?

Spudlin - Oh honey, you sound like you're having a right time of it at the moment. I know vaguely how you feel, my DH has a lack of sex-drive, but like I said a few weeks ago he has no excuses, it's just poor laziness - I don't really know how to react to his lack of enthusiasm really, do I laugh it off or cry at him like a banshee? I can't help but feel for your DH too, we are woman who have difficulty doing what we are made to do, and he is a man having difficulty what a man is made to it. It's a shame you couldn't BD a little more with those amazing follies, but it only takes once. I hope you and DH are able to support each other through this - you know where we all are!

Lily - sorry to hear you've not had a good time lately either. I hope the counselling is working, it's good you decided to sought some help. Sometimes we just need an unbiased ear to rant at.

Bri - any sign of AF yet? I have my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow, although I do understand the trepidation you feel, OTD is always very daunting!

AFM - as we speak I am on the ferry back to England  Cannot wait to get home - more about that later, but put it this way - the sooner I get away from my FIL the better! I also suffer from homesickness A LOT - I'm so sad haha! We still have a night stay in Bath tonight too, so will be home tomorrow afternoon 
It's been nice barely thinking about TTC for a couple of weeks, although we did keep in the back of our minds when ovulation _may_ be happening, I got a few bad twinges on or around CD14, which without the trigger shot, I suppose it would've been about right but who knows. I might try and get CD21 bloods, but that is Monday so I might not be able to arrange it but we'll see. Other than that, I'm all set for July/August  Wooo.
Gosh, I've missed you ladies 

xx


----------



## Carly82

Hi Sian, glad you've had a nice time away...apart from your fil!! Fill us in when you get back! Aww I hope you ovulated, it certainly sounds promising. Maybe taking clomid the last 2 months have kick started something!  
In answer to the +OPK's ... I think so! We were away the weekend of suspected ovulation. I took some cheapie sticks with me and the test line was pretty strong but when I tested later on with a clear blue smiley it was negative so I'm hoping I just missed my slot with that one. We DTD quite a bit though, it helped with being away on our own  
I've had no symptoms this cycle though. They seem to get less with each one I do!
My cold is horrific   I'm a bit worried if I have caught then implantation might be hindered with the amount of coughing I'm doing, it hurts my stomach so much lol 

X


----------



## Carly82

Oh I meant to say I have cd21 bloods booked but I couldn't get in till Thursday which is day 25 so I don't know what to expect the levels to be. If they're still quite high would that be a good sign? X


----------



## spudlin

Hi Sian,

Wow it is great that everyone is back, it has been very quiet on here lately  

Thanks for your kind words, it is frustrating, but low and behold, everything was back in working order last night!! Only a few days late but I'm not complaining cos at least I know I'm not repulsive  

I know he is only having probs cos of how much he cares and I am grateful for a lovely hubby.

My plan is to not tell him anything and try and regain some normality to our lives. If we manage to dtd at the right times, then that's an added bonus eh?

Carly
I would think that if your progesterone stays higher then it can't be a bad thing can it?

Fingers crossed


----------



## Bri 28

*CD34 / 16DPO*

Hey everyone!!

Hope everyone is enjoying this lovely weather - I have been out and in and out and in all day cos it is too hot!!!

Julie - I hope everything went okay with ur appt - like Sian said - I think it's good they are looking into why it happened!! I can't imagine how you are feeling but it seems like you and ur dh are dealing with it pretty well. I think a holiday is just what the doctor ordered for you both!!

Sian - Glad you had a great hol - looking forward to hearing more about it and finding out what went on with FIL!!! It does sound like you may well have ovulated without the trigger - would be good for you to get the bloods done if possible to see!

Lily - I think counselling is a good idea (I would say that as it is my job) but it is always helpful to talk to someone that is not involved!! Hope this cycle is less emotional for you although I know what you mean this 2 ww has been hell for me - every time I go to the loo I'm checking and wondering when / if AF will come - the days seem such a challenge and seem so long!

Spuddlin - Really feel for you hun. Glad everything was back to normal for you and dh the other day! It sounds like you have had more of a think about things than before - sounded like you were really ready to jack it all in earlier in the week - I hope not!! It is very tough this TCC journey - I wish ppl had told me that rather than friends continually telling me it happened the first month they tried!!!

Carly - Fingers crossed for you this cycle! I think CD25 will be fine for progesterone levels - I have read that they only drop significantly the day or two before! I had CD19 bloods done after ovulating on CD18 and the progesterone level was 7 and this was enough for the doc to tell me I had ovulated - I think the levels are below 1 if you haven't - so they will defo be able to tell!!

Toni - Sounds like you have quite a mental weekend planned and you should enjoy yourself and get drunk!! Sorry it was a BFN for you especially after that glimmer of hope from the ultrasound. Hopefully they can move you onto something that works for you asap!!!

Bendy - Don't know if you still check this but hope everything is going okay for you!!

I have to go now my dad has come to pick me up for tea - I will do the AFM update later!!

xx


----------



## Bri 28

back now after a yummy thai!!

AFM - CD34 / 16dpo. I have had no symptoms up until 12 dpo when I had painful cramps for a few minutes and was majorly bloated - I was sure AF would come the next day. Since then I have had on and off cramps like AF is coming and on 14 and 15 dpo (TMI warning) really yellow disharge with a slight brown tinge but not like the brown spotting I sometimes get along with AF! Also since 14dpo my cervix has been high but was lower between ovulation and then! As I'm sure you can imagine I have been checking constantly!! Anyway the discharge is still going on a bit today but I'd say it's more yellow than browny! So who knows! I will test tomorrow. I am unsure whether to test first thing or wait until the evening to give AF time to come - I will probs wait! I really don't want a BFN!!!

xx


----------



## ToniBruce

Morning all!

How are you doing Julie? Silly question I know, but I have been thinking of you. My friend and I even had a little tear for you last night.

Bri, have you tested?? When I mentioned to my nurse about testing she said to make sure you test your first wee of the day as the concentration is much better. Let us know.

Sian, welcome home! Intregued re the FIL story!

Spudlin, glad the Hubby stepped up to the mark! May be a little to late but like you say, at least it confirms he still wants you, and that it is no doubt just the pressure of all this TTC!

Hope everybody else is well. I second what Spudlin said, it's so lovely that everybody is back, it has been very quiet on here lately. 

Well. I had a fab night in Cardiff Friday, ended up booking a holiday with the girls to Gran Canaria the end of Sep! 
I went out for a drink with my oldest and bestest yesterday afternoon. It was quite emotional. It was her first trip out an op to remover her Thyroid, due to thyroid cancer. She is feeling a bit 'why me' at the mo so we did ALOT of talking. She has radiation treatment in Aug, so we have decided when she has stopped glowing from that (it does sound scary, isolation, disposable sheets, staying away from her little boy for a week after taking it!), we are going to go to a mega flash day spa and then off to a posh resteraunt for lovely food and muchness champagne!  We ended the day back at mine, cuddled up with a Chinese and a film. It was lovely!

My Hubby is in Magaluf with the boys. I got a call yesterday to say he has had a drunken tattoo. It's not the first time, he spent 13 years in the Royal Navy so calls like that were sort of the norm. However...... what did you have dear? I had your name. Oh ok, where have you had that? (Im fully expecting arm, leg, back......), no...., on my knuckles!
On his flipping knuckles??!!!!! I am not at all impressed. Im not sure Ill ever get through to him that he is not 25 any more, he's 35, and he is no longer in the Navy, he is in the real world where people just don't do stuffier this!! Me and my friend did sit and have a good laugh at him, but I am not happy.

Anyway, back to TTC. Still no AF. On to Northisterone tomorrow.


----------



## Bri 28

Hi Everyone!!!

Well I tested this morning and I can't believe I am saying this - BFP!!!!!! I am totally in shock! I will be ringing the docs first thing in the morning to have it confirmed and book an early scan - I am in total shock though - Feel like everything has changed. Fingers crossed for all you other girlies in the 2ww - it can happen!!!

Toni - my sister in law (the one that is pregger now) had thyroid cancer last year - she had an op and then radioiodine treatment exactly what you are talking about!! It was tough but she got through it and then got pregnant the week she got her clear scan!!! 

xx


----------



## SianJane90

Just a quickie as I'm on my phone. I just couldn't possibly read your news, Bri without saying anything! The biggest congratulations to you and DH! Finally we have some more good news for our thread. I am absolutely thrilled for you, I had a good feeling about you this month  

Xx


----------



## Carly82

OMG Bri that is fantastic news!!!!!  

I am so so happy for you!!!!

X


----------



## mejulie40

Bri - whooo hooo.. so happy for you hun xxx

Hello everyone else xx

Afm - in the pub having a nice bitter shandy with my dh.. feeling ok just a little numb but guess it will just take time x


----------



## ToniBruce

Bri that is fantastic news!!! Congratulations, I am so so happy for you!!!!!

xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Bri - how are you feeling hun? bet you are buzzing.. get your blood levels checked tomo & wed your gp can do it for you.. had a feeling you would get that bfp this morn.. its put a big smile on my face xx

Tonibruce - ha ha your dh sounds fun (i would kill him).. good you had a good evening with your friend helps to get all that frustration out.. xx

Carly - hows this cycle hun & that rotton cold.. pray its your month too xx

Sian - will you start again next month if you dont get a nat bfp  still waiting for update on your fil x

Hello everyone else xx

We are on hols for week.. hired cottage with fishing & its so relaxing here.. weather is amazing for uk act little too hot for me! 

Talk soon lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Bri 28

Hi everyone!!

Thanks so much for your kind words! I'm still in shock and don't feel like it is really happening! My boobs hurt and I keep having on and off back pain and crampy / stretchy feelings. I am constipated as well and occasionally feel not sick but really burpy and weird if that makes sense!! I think I will be checking for blood when I go for a wee all the way through but at least the next two months which fills me with dread as that has been my life for the past 4 days and it has done my head in, I can't think what it will be like constantly!

Hope everyone else is doing okay and Sian fill us in on the FIL story!

xx


----------



## spudlin

Nice one Bri,

Keeps us all positive.

Enjoy you hol Julie  

Hi everyone else, I'm feeling a little resigned this month that it won't have happened due to the lack of you know what but I know I can have more clomid and that it does work for me, the scans have proved that


----------



## ToniBruce

Its very quiet on here tonight............. where is everybody? Well I hope  

xx


----------



## SianJane90

Hello lovelies..

So, about my bloody FIL!! I have had a miserable holiday because of him, the full two weeks he has done nothing other than sit there frowning like it's going out of fashion, put everyone down and moan about every little thing. He seems to only be happy if he has something to moan about or someone to belittle. I noticed that we didn't speak to each other unless it was in group conversations, but that suits me just fine.
I have always had 'issues' with him, because he is very "I am man, hear me roar". He has always put my MIL down, I constantly have to bite my tongue when I'm around him, but on holiday he just took it to a whole new level, it was constant. One example: we were sat at the dinner table, just finished, all was quiet - he obviously decided he was a little bored so he turned to my DH and said "you've not managed a proper full weeks work for a few years have you!" (DH was unemployed for a year about 3 years ago but FIL has never let him forget it), DH simply said yes, last week but FIL carried on "no you haven't, you don't know what its like to do a full weeks work!" well DH just sort of accepted it because that's what him and his Mum are used to doing, but I was bought up a little different, taught that respect is a 2way thing, so I couldn't just sit there and let him talk to DH like that (FIL is _step_FIL, been around for 15years, real FIL sadly passed away when DH was 5years old) so I calmly fought DH's corner, FIL started moaning about the fact that DH lays in, so I just said "he works really hard, he lays in sometimes because he doesn't get in from work until 2am, when you've long been tucked up in bed. He works everything he needs to keep us happy, we do just fine how we are".
He also mentioned to MIL, "wonder what the weathers like at home" she suggested he watch the weather on telly, his response was "will you get it through your thick skull that we are in Ireland" - very aggressively!! I have often asked DH how he can sit back and let him talk to her like that but he doesn't know what to say. FIL constantly calls DH a d**k and d**khead, I get so angry it makes me shake.
And then we get to me. It was a few days before we were leaving and I needed to arrange with our petsitter when we were coming home etc, so I asked DH and FIL what time we were planning on getting back to Ipswich, DH said he didn't know and FIL didn't even budge so DH asked him again and he said "whenever you decide to get ready!" so I stood up and said I'd ask MIL (I obviously wasn't getting a straight answer from him!) Anyway I suggested that we aim to get home about 2pm, so leave about 10:30-11am because it takes 3-3.5hrs to get home, with that he said "it takes 3.5-4hrs to get home actually" _petty!!!!_ So it was decided that we were leaving at 10am. When I sat down I said - with a laugh in my tone - "I can watch the programme now, that was quite difficult" well he turned to me all red-faced and said "well it's always you we're waiting for missy, you're always the one everyone's waiting to get ready" my mouth just dropped at him, and I said "I'm sorry" absolutely gobsmacked!! He said it again turning into a shout, all I could do was sit there with my mouth open, I was sooo shocked. I looked at DH expecting him to say something to FIL but all he said was "well sometimes it's me we're waiting for" (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!). I got my shoes on and walked out, I was my pj's too! I could not believe it, and DH didn't stand up for me. No it's not DH anyone's waiting for, neither is it me. We always arranged what time we were going out the evening beforehand so DH and I knew when we had to be ready and every single day we were ready to go on time. Just because _he_ decided he would go sit in the car 20mins before we were due to got anywhere like an inpatient tw*t does not mean I was late! 
DH came and found me about 10mins later and we had a chat, he said he didn't defend me because he thought I was doing alright for myself, I told him that's only because I have to do alright for myself because he never attempts to fight my corner, it's not my place to get into a stand-up row with members of his family, but if they over step the mark with me it is his place to defend his wife. I wouldn't let my step-dad, or any member of my family talk to him like that!
Anyway we got back and FIL didn't even apologise or nothing, MIL said just ignore him, you know what he's like. Well that's the attitude that has made him think it's acceptable, made him think he is above everyone and everyone should bow before him. Well not me, like I say respect is a 2way thing, you don't just get respect because you're older or you're my FIL, you have to earn it, just like everyone else nowadays!
He has even threatened to kick MIL out before and it's _her_ house, the house she and realFIL bought when DH was born! 
Anyway, I haven't spoken to him since, you can't talk to someone like that, not apologise and expect everything to be hunky-dory, life doesn't work like that!

Sooo sorry for the extra long post, gosh it's taken me bloody ages to type all that haha! 
Hope it's an entertaining read anyway  I would really appreciate your comments and thoughts. Am I being irrational?? Is he out of line?? Is it my place to get into arguments with the IL's?? It wouldn't be too bad if it was a one off, but I honestly don't know how much longer I can put up with him without saying anything, it's just down right rude - and there's no need for it. DH and I are adults too, a married couple - just like him, we deserve respect too.. don't we??

xx


----------



## ToniBruce

Evening Sian............ we were all waiting for that story with baited breath! This thread could be turned into a soap opera! Ha ha ha!!

No. I dont think you are being out of line at all. He may not eve realise he's doing it, but that doesnt change the fact that he is, and that he shoudnt be speaking to anybody like that, let alone his DIL!! 

If its any consolation my FIL is very similar. When we go up North to see hm he is always having digs at my Hubby for being a bit of an idiot, granted, my hubby is a bit of an idiot (see previous posts  ), however I am the only one allowed to point that out!! I get so frustrated that FIL seems to always be having digs, and Hubby just takes it in his stride! He even has digs about me. I accidentally broke my bank card up (long story), and while I was laughing at myself, Hubby was laughing at me, step MIL was laughing at me, FIL was getting mad, Im talking steam out of ears, saying that he didnt think it was funny! He even had a go at me once, saying that my parents are leading a bad example because although they are split up My Dad, Mom, step Dad, sisters, brother in laws neice and nephews, hubby and I spend Christmas together and go on hols together. Apparantly that is teaching kids that it is Ok to get divorced, that everything will just carry on as normal!! What so the fact that my step MIL cant be in the same room as her ex husband, and that their sons dread any sort of occasion as they have to tread on eggshells is a much better way to live??
Oh my god Sian......... you have got me all worked up now!! Ha ha ha ha ha ha!!

Anyway. Im off to pick up said idiot Husband up from the airport, time to see the dreaded new tattoos!!!!!!!!!  

Im back in work at 0600 tomorrow so I'll be straight off to bed when Im back.

Night night all, sweet dreams and baby dust xxx


----------



## Littlemissv

Congrats Bri.... So nice to read some positive news -restores your faith!

Julie - a break sounds like the perfect thing to help the two of you get your heads round what's happened....  Big hug...


Sian... I can't say what I think about your FIL on here as no swearing allowed.... He sounds like a real insecure man who gets his ego stroked by putting others down.... Makes him feel big / boss. My advice would be to ignore him as much as you can and you and your OH get on with living your lives. With my ex we used to row a lot about his interfering mother and I soon learnt I was never going to win.... So to a point I played a long but always exerted my 'power' when I knew I could win - just to put her in her place.  Good luck!!!!

I'm now on day 18 so in the lovely 2ww window... But am not even vaguely optimistic as this is my 8th round of Clomid... We have our appt with our gyno on 9th August where we will find out if they will put us forward for NHS IVF funding approval... 
Because we are hopeful that will happen we booked a very last minute bargain holiday to the sun.... So will be leaving on Sat for a week in Sharm el Sheik... We need a relax before we start that IVF journey...

Wishing u all some of Bri's baby dust!

L x


----------



## Carly82

Sian, good on you for standing up for yourself. He's lucky he didn't get a slap. He sounds like an awful man and I think you did right in not letting him bully you!! If anything you were probably too nice by the sounds of him but like you say, you have and know what respect is.
I would certainly, and have in the past got into arguments with chris's family. I won't let anyone treat me bad and if they do i'll stand up for myself, especially when it comes to family.
Wish I could be the same when it comes to work but that's a whole other story!!!  

Toni, we seem to go through phases don't we over the last couple of weeks where we go really quiet!! We should all try and post at least once a day even if its just to talk rubbish haha!!

Littlemiss, are you also testing Monday? Or is it Tuesday? Really have my fingers crossed for you! Hope you have a lovely holiday, hope you can post us your result from your sun lounger  


CD22 8DPO
AFM, chesty cough came out with a vengeance over the weekend but seems to be tailing off so hopefully will be right as rain by the end of the week. 
I've been drinking a glass of pineapple juice everyday since the weekend as I've heard it's good for implantation so will have to wait and see. Only a week till I can test!
I've sent my application off to egg share today, been umm ing and Arrr ing over it for a while but decided to apply so got to wait to see if I'm accepted. Will keep you all posted.

I'm off back to my grans caravan in Yorkshire this weekend, going Friday till Monday. It's quite ironic as I'm due to test Sunday or Monday while we're there and it's also where we spent my ovulation weekend  

hello to everyone else, how are you all?

X


----------



## SianJane90

Toni, Littlemiss & Carly - Thank you very much for your replies. My post wasn't merely half of it - as I'm sure you could imagine. He is so unbearable it's ridiculous. When I talk to DH he doesn't really respond so I don't know if what I'm saying is right or wrong. If he has a problem with my comments about FIL then I would prefer he tell me, I've still got my Mum and you ladies that I can vent too  

To top things of, I've come home to one very skinny cat, another very pregnant one, a fridge full of gone-off stuff, half my plants are dead, found out that my Dads girlfriend has been slagging me and DH off (I knew she still had a problem with me - very long story!), and my already-not-very-well Uncle has been rushed into hospital.

Bad luck comes in 40's right?!
I'm just so pleased I have you ladies!

Toni - a guy I know has been to Magaluf the past few days, and he's mentioned on ** that someone he's with woke up with a tattoo ?!?!?! That would be extra weird if it was your DH!!

Littlemiss - Have loads of fun on your hols, I really want to go to Sharm El Sheik!

Carly - glad you're starting to feel better. Good luck with the application! And have lots of fun in Yorkshire! Ohh that means I should test around then, it's been hard keeping track of my non-cycle! Can't wait for AF so I can get started again

xx


----------



## Bri 28

*5 Weeks 1 Day*

Sian - you are not overreacting at all - he sounds like an absolute (beep)! I think it is good you stuck up for yourself and also good that you told dh he needs to stick up for you too! I totally agree! I have a FIL quite similar - don't like him so just try to avoid talking to him whenever possible!!

Little miss - would be a great start to your hols if you got that magical BFP!!

Carly - would also be a great add on to your weekend away if you got a BFP!!

Sian - you keep referring to your 'non-cycle' - you never know you could have ovulated this month without the trigger - would be great if it was without the trigger that you got pregnant!!!

AFM - Not much else to speak of - maybe I am a little more tired!? I have a midwife appt next week and the early scan the week after when I will be 7 weeks! Me and dh are going away to Southport at the weekend so we will have some time for the whole idea to sink in! Although we were gonna go to blackpool pleasure beach and out drinking in Liverpool - guess we will have to modify our plans slightly!

Hope everyone else is okay

xx


----------



## Carly82

Evening girlies!

Bri, I love southport! Especially ainsdale beach, my dad used to let me steer the car on there when I was little  
Enjoy and take it all in mummy to be    

Sian, have you any signs of af or anything else? Keeping everything crossed that its happened au naturale for you!!

AFM, still nothing to report. I'm CD23 9DPO.
It would be lovely to get a BFP this weekend, especially as its where we would of conceived   Will just have to wait and see.

Love and baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## spudlin

Hi all, nothing to report from my camp. Day 20 for me today.

Sian, have to agree with the ladies, he is bang out of order, what an unpleasant person!!!  

Bri, enjoy your jolly to sunny Southport. Not far from me, I was there the other week riding my horse down Formby beach  

Everything crossed for anyone testing.

I had to endure the dreaded sil this evening (brothers birthday). Anyway, I put on my best game face and survived, kept it to a minimal though. It did help that I was going to my lovely sil's house after there, so offloaded to her and cuddled my lovely niece, all was better then  

I agree with you Carly, we should all try and touch base every day, at least to make each other smile and think nice positive thoughts


----------



## SianJane90

*CD23 (since 30mins ago) - "non" cycle*

Bri - thank you for your support, it's such a relief to know that I'm not over reacting and that most _normal_ people would have reacted the same way. I will quite happily still spend time with my MIL because she is wonderful, although she also had her 'moments' on holiday too - pulling me to a baby shop window and tapping my arm saying "ohh you need to hurry up" .. TWICE!! She also 'aaaahh' at a baby in a pram and said to me & DH "you two could have that soon" (not a bad comment, but not really straying from the 'no TTC' stuff), so I replied "we're not having kids anymore" I don't know why, but I think she took the hint that the comments were getting too me. Moral of the story: never spend two weeks cooped up in a cottage with your IL's!!
I don't know why I keep calling it a non-cycle really, I refuse to let myself think that it could possibly have happened naturally. I feel as though this cycle was snatched from me. I was even shocked when I realised I should get AF in the next week, I just haven't focused on it at all. It's the only way I stop myself from going a bit  haha.

Carly - no I've had no symptoms of anything. I have sensitive nipples tonight but that's all. To be fair, I didn't get any AF symptoms last month until the day AF arrived. I am under no illusions that the odds are enough to get excited about this cycle, as far as I'm concerned I'm just waiting for AF so I can start again.

Spudlin - thank you! It's nice that I have you ladies to keep me sane! How was it with the awful SIL? It's nice you have your other SIL to chat too. I wish I had someone a little more impartial to go too, the only people I can talk too are my Mum & DH. As brilliant as they both are, it's not the same as having a girly chat about things! It makes me even more grateful to you ladies actually. How's it been with DH lately?

AFM - Like I said no symptoms of anything, apart from sensitive nipples. I called the clinic today because I took them for one day this month, so am 2 pills down! And also I've been wanting some advice because bd'ing has become very painful the past week or so, and it's getting worse. We had to stop the last time because I just couldn't bear it. So I need to see what she says about that, as TTC isn't as effective without bd'ing hahaha! I will keep you posted, I should hear back tomorrow (they work on voicemail communication because there's only one nurse in the clinic at any one time, and they're only open Mon, Wed & Fri - all very helpful, as you can imagine  )

Night ladies

xxxxx


----------



## spudlin

Morning 

Sian, it was bearable with the grot bag!! Thank god they didn't announce anything to me when I was alone with them in the house. I did mention that no one knows yet only the parents, but mum told me, didn't I?

I rant on so much I forget what I've said sometimes lol  

My mum doesn't know we are trying, well we haven't told her, but she is quite tuned in to me so I figure she may have guessed, especially after the reaction she got when she told me about the hell bag being preg. So I am really grateful to my lovely sil. She is also going through similar stuff, but had to stop the clomid cos she was hyperstimulating. She has a beautiful clomid baby already and was so wanting number 2  

Why is it that good honest folk like ourselves are sitting here childless when we are surrounded by unpleasant people who have no issues whatsoever. I read in the paper the other day about a woman wanting a bigger house off the state for her 6 accidental children!!! I ask you.......  

Deep breath and on with the journey. But if one more person who gets pregnant by looking at a bloke, says to me "it will happen", I will scream!!!  

Have a nice day ladies, I am off work today and off to lunch with a lovely friend in the sunshine. Got to have some perks in life eh?


----------



## Carly82

Spudlin I saw that in the paper! Shocking!!! 

Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine! I've had an outbreak of spots, must be af on the way! I'm have my bloods done tomorrow, although its CD25 and not 21

Xx


----------



## Carly82

Afternoon everyone,

Just dropping by quickly while im at work!
Had a phone call today, ive been accepted by Manchester fertility services to do egg share providing my tests are all ok. I've got to go in on wednesday and have my AMH done and an antral follicle scan.

Been having a couple of stabbing pains today, where i imagine my womb to be haha!! Dont know what thats all about. Going for bloods at 4.30 so will speak to you all later

x


----------



## ToniBruce

Excellent news of being accepted for egg sharing Carly! 

Fingers crossed for you that you don't need it though, and this is your month! 

Sorry this isn't a longer one. Just got in out of the garden and have to turn myself from a big, bright red, ball of sweat to a medical professional (do as I say not as I do!  ), ready for my night shift.

Hope everybody is well.

xx


----------



## Carly82

Haha Toni, that made me laugh! What is it you do? X


----------



## SianJane90

My transformation from over-tired, emotional, blubbering wreck to medical professional didn't go to well haha! My eye bags are terrible at the moment!
Oh I got a call back from the clinic yesterday. Apparently they don't do CD21 bloods at my clinic, and my 4 left over pills _'should'_ be enough  I didn't bother asking about the pain during dtd because she seemed a bit of a nugget! Ill see how it goes over the next week or two.

Hope everyone's okay 
Xx


----------



## Bri 28

5 Weeks 4 Days*
*
Hi everyone!!

Sian - she does sound like a nugget!!! I love that term!!

Just a quick message to say I'm about to set off to sunny Southport so won't be posting anything over the weekend. Hope everyone is okay and fingers crossed to those that are testing!!!! Is it just Sian and Carly or is anyone else due to test

xxx


----------



## Carly82

Afternoon everyone

I'm going away straight after work and wont be back till monday when i can let you all know this months result lol. Far from hopeful to be honest.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend  and will speak to you all soon xxxxx


----------



## SianJane90

*CD25 of the "non-cycle"*

Bri - I think it is just Me and Carly over the weekend. Although I have little to no hope so I will just be waiting for AF and not testing - I am expecting it somewhere between Sunday and Tuesday (CD23-30). Hope you and DH have a lovely weekend away. Have you got a date for your scan yet?

Carly - Well done for being accepted, that's brilliant. Hope you and DH also have a fab weekend! Good luck with testing, I have everything crossed for you. We'll try get this thread back on it's winning streak 

Spudlin - even my Dad said to me last night "it will happen" and I just said "but, it might not!" so I know how you feel. Hope you had a lovely lunch with your friend. How are you feeling at the moment?

AFM - still nothing to report. Still have sensitive nipple, and when I have my uniform on, where I keep my pupil gauge, it keeps rubbing on it hahahahaha.. MOST awkward! I have decided to keep nothing in that pocket tonight.

xx


----------



## spudlin

Evening lovely ladies,

I too am due AF this week. Going on last months I am due Mon/Tues. Got consultant Thursday, so fun filled week eh?

Those girlies going away, have a lovely break. I've got acupuncture tomorrow so aim to have a chilled weekend and try not to think about the coming week  

Fingers crossed for us all


----------



## mejulie40

Morning lovely ladies...

Carly - pray you get that magical bfp this weekend xx

Sian - sending baby dust your way for a nat bfp.. like you i amready to get going on another clomid cycle but have to wait  xx

Spudlin - lets hope af stays away this week & a bfp comes true for you hun xx

Orangelilly - how are you hun? hope its your month too xx

Bri - did you get your bloods done & when will your first scan be? all very exciting xx

Hello everyone else xx

Afm - back home after a fantastic week away with dh but put on so much weight with meds etc i feel yuck  time to get fit again before we try again... 

luv & babydust 

julie xx


----------



## Carly82

Morning ladies.

Still no news from me yet as I forgot to bring any tests with me grrrr!
Af has yet to arrive so im keeping my fingers crossed  
Will test as soon as I get home this afternoon

Love to all xxx


----------



## Bri 28

*6 weeks*

Hi everyone!!!

Carly - pray that AF stays away and you get that lovely BFP this afternoon!!!!   

Julie - no didn't get bloods done - went to see the nurse last week and she said she didn't even need to do a pregnancy test - all I had to do was book in with the midwife! So I see the midwife this week on Wed and the early scan is a week tomorrow! Sounds like you had a lovely break away - just what you needed. I can imagine ur frustration and just wanting to get back on it - I imagine I would def be the same!! Fingers crossed you can start trying again asap and get an answer as to why it happened!

Spuddlin / Sian - you got AF yet?? Hope it stays away and you get that all important BFP!!!

Lily - hope you are okay - where abouts are you in your cycle?

AFM - I had a lovely weekend away with the dh - I think the pregnancy had sunk in now, just hope it sticks around!

xx


----------



## SianJane90

spudlin - Hope you had a good acu session! Any signs of AF or BFP??

Julie - glad you had a good week away - you deserve it! Where did you go? How come you have to wait?

Carly - that's something I would do - go away on test weekend and forget the test! haha! Good luck for this afternoon!

Bri - happy you had a good weekend too! How have you been feeling?

Toni - hope you're okay honey - you've gone a tad quiet! Hope your night shifts were okay.

We've lost a few people over our 49 pages  I wonder how Bendy is getting on!

AFM - *CD1* ... yes the dreaded AF arrived late last night, but I was quite pleased to see her, because we all know that I wasn't holding out much hope for BFP this month so I just wanted to crack on with July/August! I can't believe it's taking me 12 years of menstruating to finally get a natural 28 day cycle  Craziness. I've not got a lot AF side affects either which is odd, but nice! My boobs are now ever-so-slightly tender, my bloating has gone down a bit and I'm ridiculously hot (not good in the weather conditions anyway!) but that's about it. No cramping (yet!) or nothing 

Lots of love and babydust to everyone xxxx


----------



## laura2582

Hello everyone 

I hope you don't mind me butting in, I've been reading this thread and a few other clomid threads for a while and thought it was about time I contribute something and hopefully share some experiences 

My name is Laura, I'm 28 and i live nest chelmsford, essex. i have been ttc with my hubby for almost two years (2 year mark in a few weeks time) . After all the tests my only problem (so far) appears my progesterone is on low side and therefore don't ovulate. I'm on my fourth clomid cycle (second on 100mg). I was pleased to discover I ovulated on 100mg in last cycle so now I'm starting to feel somewhat hopeful that my chance may be finally getting here! Will have to wait and see 

I have enjoyed reading all your posts and you seem like such a lovely lot, I wish all the best to you and hope you all get your well deserved bfps

Xxx


----------



## spudlin

Welcome Laura  

Hello lovely ladies, hope you are all well?

Carly, things are sounding positive for you hun, everything crossed.

Sian, glad things are in working order  . Thinking I may be with you again this month as I have had some brown spotting just now and going from last months AF. this is how it started and at the same time. I did get hopeful it was implantation last month but not feeling that this time. Plus we had our little 'performance issues', so was very doubtful this cycle anyway  

I will keep you guys informed if AF arrives properly. Like I say if it is the same as last cycle it will come tomorrow probably  

I'm seeing my consultant on Thursday, so fingers crossed he will give me more clomid especially as I now know it works for me with a trigger shot. I still feel my 1st 3 cycles were wasted without monitoring but hey ho, can't turn back the clock eh? Onwards and upwards girlies. The nurse I saw at my last scan seems to think this is what he will do and she will be there on Thursday so hopefully...

Take care all


----------



## Bri 28

Welcome Laura!!! 100mg worked for me this time around so   it works for you too!!

Sian / Spuddlin - sorry to hear ur AF's are here - but there is still hope they won't come properly Let us know!! 

Carly - what happened with your testing

xxxx


----------



## Bluebell84

Hello all!!

I am on cd8 having taken my second round of clomid 100mg after having taken 50mg previously and it not making me ovulate.

I'm similar to you Laura and have no obvious cause for not ovulating. I regulary read this link but haven't posted yet. I'm starting to get worried that the 100mg isn't going to work for me either as I have no symptoms.. I had symptoms on 50mg (headaches, hot flushes and pain) but didn't ovulate so I don't get why 100mg would be different.

It's good to be able to vent to people who understand how it all feels.

Good luck xx


----------



## SianJane90

Laura - Welcome to the group my lovely!! You don't live too far from me, I'm in Ipswich. Progesterone also my only problem, I only had a couple of AFs a year and apparently ovulated like a blue moon. Since Clomid, I have ovulated every cycle  even this cycle when I was told to have a break! How have you been feeling on Clomid? Are you being scanned?

Spudlin - Sorry to hear that honey. Fingers crossed for Thursday then, what would be your other options if not more Clomid?

Bri - I think mine's in full swing haha. It's very light though, but still definitely there! 

Bluebell - Welcome to our thread hun  It's so nice knowing people have been reading other than us lot haha! I hope we've helped someone along the line! I've never been on 50mg but I don't get a lot of symptoms on 100mg, I get headaches and quite hot but if I wasn't looking out for them they wouldn't be bother me as much I don't think. Please feel free to vent, we all do A LOT of venting on here haha! We're all impartial and we understand what you're going through. Are you being scanned?

Carly - have you tested?

AFM - I've been booked in for a scan on Friday 2nd (next week) so fingers crossed my 4 pills will do the same job as 5   

xx


----------



## laura2582

Hello spudlin, bri and bluebell . Thanks do much for the welcome ! 

Hi also Sian- another local! Thanks for your welcome too! I have found clomid generally okay thank you. I am not having any monitoring save for 21 day bloods. I am due to go back to hospital in two weeks to review medication and that is one of the things I want to ask about. Are you being scanned regularly ?

Bluebell- I thought the same as you. My progesterone was low on 50mg yet I had a lot of side effects like headaches, night sweats etc. yet I've not had any at 100mg and that worked so dont lose hope!

I'm none the wiser as to why I don't ovulate but I think it's due to depo contraception but my doctor doesn't agree. Other than that I've never had any problems with my cycles so I was surprised initially that things weren't right 

Spudlin- I read your posts where you discuss 'performance' issues. It really resonated me with as we have also had this problem on occasion. I was also pleased to discover that this is normal behaviour! I even threw a strop about it last month- really it's their only job! Lol poor man has to put up with my crazy baby making moods at the best of times lol 


Xxx


----------



## Carly82

Looks like a bfn for me  
Pretty devastated as I'd gone and got my hopes up when af hadn't arrived last night like it has done the last few months.
Test says no but still no af or any signs of it xx


----------



## mejulie40

Morning ladies..

laura & bluebell - Welcome to the group.. we can all go crazy together  x

Carly - still have my fingers & toes crossed for you hun.. its so hard when you get that bfn on a test breaks your heart every time.. 

Sian - getting af sucks but at least you can start next cycle xx

Hello everyone else x


----------



## ToniBruce

CD57 on the never ending cycle!! 

Morning all!

Sorry Ive been a bit quiet. I've had a mad few days. I came off nights Fri morning then Friday afternoon I went to Portsmouth (after having my shiny new car delivered!), got home Sat afternoon and went to a BBQ, decided whilst there to go to the seaside on Sunday, so left for Brean at 0800 and didn't get home until midnight!! Thank goodness Im off work for a few days 
Portsmouth was lovely. I met up with some girls that I met on a Royal Navy Wives ** group a few years ago, it was the first time we have met in person! It really put me in mind of all you lovely ladies! 

Welcome to the thead to the new ladies. Stick around for all the laughs, tears, tantrums, and hopefully lots of BFPs!

Sorry to those who have had BFNs, or who have had the dreaded AF make an appearance!

As you can see from my CD update at the top, still nothing happening for me. I finished a course of Northisterone on Saturday, no sign of AF as yet! It took 4-5 days after I had finished them last time so Ill give it until Monday I think and then ring my nurse.

Lots of Love and baby dust to all

xxx


----------



## ToniBruce

Oo........ maybe AF is on her way after all. I just broke down crying, no, sobbing, because Hayley Cropper has a tumor. In fact Im fighting back the tears typing this!


----------



## Carly82

haha Toni, i did the same at weekend watching the emmerdale omnibus when bob and thinky got married!! 

Still no af for me. We are a little bit in limbo at the moment as we are unsure if we saw a second line on a cheapie amazon test. We both "think" we can see one but it could also be that we want to see it if you know what i mean.

Had to cancel my appt for egg share tests tomorrow as they have to be done on day 2-5 

Will keep you all updated xxx


----------



## mejulie40

carly - go buy a test now cos i need to know ha ha xx


----------



## Carly82

I will after work lol

I'm just scared that ive got my hopes up and it'll be A BIG FAT NO then i'll feel really silly!!   I just dont know any other reason why af wouldnt be here because i know i ovulated on the 6th/7th July (according to the opk's anyway) xx


----------



## mejulie40

Carly - sending you tons of baby dust & poss vibes to make your dream come true.. xx


----------



## Carly82

Thanks Julie xx


----------



## ToniBruce

Go and buy yourself another test!! It may well be a BFN, but then it may also be a BFP!!

Let us know as soon as you have tested!


----------



## Carly82

I've just tested with a tesco digi and its negative  

Chris keeps trying to make me feel better by saying I still could be and to test again in a few days but I don't think so. No signs of af still. Wish I knew what was going on xxx


----------



## Carly82

Oh and I've just sat and cried watching the royal baby, partly because its so lovely and partly because I should be six months pregnant now, looking forward to my own bundle of joy. Gosh I'm having an emotional time xx


----------



## mejulie40

Carly - sending you a big hug hun its so frustrating not knowing.. sometimes esp v early on it only shows bfp in morn x


----------



## Carly82

As much as it sounds silly, I wouldn't mind if I'm not just as long as I know. You're so right though, it's the not knowing. I'm not going to poas now till Friday unless af gets me first lol.

How is everyone else xx


----------



## mejulie40

i went back to work & my staff asked me how my baby was.. no one had told them!
was so hard having to talk about it... had a good cry but feel better now had hug from dh.. prob is my body still thinks it is preggie still have high temps & bfp on tests.. doc said could take weeks for levels to drop & cant try again till out my system but i just wanna try again now.. its not fair  
ok.. thats my rant over feel better now ha ha..


----------



## ToniBruce

Carly.

That must have been awful Julie, having to explain to people at work.  

Hope you can both get back on the Clomid soon........... and me actually!


----------



## spudlin

Evening all,

Well what a day I have had.... 

Not only has AF well and truly arrived but I had the official announcement from my brother that his hideous wife is pregnant!!! I managed to keep it together whilst he was telling me on the phone but then kind of lost the plot a bit when we hung up   

The issue I had was that I was at my mums house and I haven't told her about our issues (like I've mentioned before, we are quite private folk and I'm a little embarrassed to admit at times that we are having fertility issues). Bit late for that now though cos my mum had already guessed and was crying with me  . She was, of course, lovely and my usual mum, but I hope she doesn't start wanting updates cos I don't think I want to go that far, I think it will put pressure on me. 

The news is spreading through ******** as we speak, faster that the royal baby news!!! I am pleased for my brother but his wife is a bag!! Sorry to those ladies who haven't read what I have previous written about her but basically we don't like each other (putting it mildly!!)

I don't think my hormones are helping with AF and all. I can't stop crying, it's like someone has uncorked a bottle and it's fizzing over  

Thankfully lovely hubby is away tonight so I can have an early night and a cry if I still need to that is. Hopefully by the time he comes home tomorrow night I will feel better  

Moving on from my poop day....

Carly, there is still a chance for you to get BFP, my doc says don't test until day 37   What day are you now?

Julie, well done fro being so strong at work.

Toni, I know how that feels waiting for the dreaded AF. You defo reach a time when you are willing it to arrive, when you know you are not preg!! Up until I got the trigger shots, I waited like you, for my first 3 cycles of clomid   just hoping the doc gives me more when I see him Thurs, the nurse seems to think he will, knowing I am responding so well  

Laura, as mad as it sounds, I was pleased that others experienced 'performance issues' with their OH's, doesn't make it easier though does it? I am on a new plan of not telling my OH anything about were my cycles etc are up to, taking my clomid in secret and hoping we can continue our normal sex life. Fingers crossed eh?

Sian, we are back on it together hun. Not sure what doc will say, nurse reckons he will continue clomid as can possible have another 6 months.

Wow, that was an epic post, soz ladies   So much for my early night lol


----------



## mejulie40

Spudlin - a good cry will get all that frustration out.. sending you a big hug hun xx


----------



## ToniBruce

Ah Spudlin! I agree with Julie, just have a good cry, we all need it now and then.

I think AF is on her way. Add backache and a niggly tummy pain on to me crying for no reason and being a complete ***** to my Hubby, and I think that means she should be here any day!


----------



## mejulie40

Spudlin - how you feeling today hun? x

Carly - do you want me to post an early test stick hosp gave me just pm address if you do.. still sending tons babydust your way.. bet its driving you nuts xx

Hello everyone else x

Afm - about to open a beer & sit in the garden as day off.. such a hard life


----------



## Carly82

Julie, thank you so much for the offer, I have done another tesco one today and its still bfn. I think it's safe to say I'm not as I'd be 4wks 2 days so would of thought it would show up by now. Sorry to hear you got upset at work. Would have been easier if people had been told before you went back. Hope you're ok and your levels come down soon so you can try again. Enjoy your beer  

Toni, hope af arrives soon for you!

Spudlin, I'm cd31 today. Just wish it would hurry up now! How are you since the announcement? I know you say ur a private person but at least you have you mum now and can speak to her. Good luck for this cycle!

Bri, how are you Hun? Are you feeling pg yet? When is your first scan?

Welcome to Laura and bluebell. Looking forward to chatting.

Bendy, where are you Hope everything is going well!!

Sian, how's the clomid going this week. It's strange as I'm usually spot on with you if not a day ahead!

AFM, CD31. Still no sign of af and as mentioned above did another test today...bfn. It's just a waiting game now! Had to cancel my appt which should of been today for the egg share tests and they rescheduled it for Friday but its looking like I'll have to cancel that as well xx


----------



## SianJane90

*CD3* - I'm finding it sooo much easier keeping track of everyone's cycles now we do this!! haha

Laura - definitely ask about it! Yes, I get scanned on CD12 of every cycle, and if follies are big enough I then get an HCG injection which makes the eggs release and I ovulate over the next day or two! It's nice knowing how many follies I have  What day are you on?

Carly - Oh, it must be terrible at the moment, getting a bfn but just waiting for AF  do you feel as though she's on her way? Although, I don't get any signs now, I used to know one or two days beforehand but now I get nothing until a few hours before. Hopefully you will be able to keep your appointment on Friday. It is very strange starting a new cycle without you  I'm sure you won't be more than a few days behind 

Julie - you poor thing  that must have been very difficult!! How often are they checking your bloods? Will you take Norethisterone to bring on AF or will that come naturally? I hope you will be able to crack on very very soon 

spudlin - does that mean we are on the same day? I can't believe your SIL is pregnant, what is this world coming too? Brilliant news for your Brother, like you say. I hope you are feeling okay! At least your Mum was of some comfort when you needed it 

Toni - why did they not give you Norethisterone or Provera to bring on AF? I can't believe you've been waiting so long. Well hopefully she is going make an appearance - for your sanity, if nothing else!

AFM - Well AF is definitely in full swing now, and making up for lost time I think. I was in a lot of pain at work yesterday and today. I cannot handle this heat, my ward is right at the top of the hospital, right at the back so it is ridiculously hot in there, there's not even any air con! And on top of the temperature, I have AF which always makes me hotter, and Clomid gives me hot flushes, I swear I could have actually melted right there! I am very pleased to be having tomorrow off!

I hope everyone's okay! Lots of love xxx


----------



## spudlin

Hi ladies,

Nice to see us all actively posting again, got a bit lonely the other day when everyone was busy  

Well, I'm feeling a little better today, it helped that I have been mega busy so no time to dwell. It ain't gonna change the fact that she is pregs and I'm not so I need to move on or go  

Carly I know how you feel hun. This is what I was like for my 1st 3 cycles before they started scanning and injecting me  . Remind me, are you being scanned? If not may I suggest asking because I would if I had known  

Sian, yep the dragon is defo preg!!! and it is the talk of everyone, as it would be. I can't feel hard done by, cos no one knows what we are going through. My mum has agreed to have a private word with said brother just so he knows why I may not be overly chipper when he talks babies   
It has been hard to share with others, but I would hate my brother to judge me as a nasty person because he didn't know I was having difficulties. I specifically said that he is not to tell her!!! I will go mental if I find out she knows, the last thing I want is her pity   Oh and we are almost on the same day, I am only 1 day behind you and if you scan and inject on day 12 we will in fact do this together as I am booked for mine on day 11 and we will then be on the same day  

Anyway more positively, I have my hosp appointment in the morning so hoping to get more clomid. The nurse seems to think he will give it to me, especially as we now know how well I can respond to it. I know we all hate the dreaded AF, but for me it means things are working, even though I would have preferred the other sign of it working  

I will update further after my appointment


----------



## Carly82

Hi Spudlin, I'm not being monitored at all. I've asked about it and they said they don't do monitoring! It's a nightmare as I've said before as no one seems interested as I'm technically not entitled to anything on the NHS with having Connor already. I was pretty lucky to even get the clomid.
This is why we have contacted a private clinic now and are proceeding with the egg share as we just couldn't afford ivf otherwise. Bring on af so we can get the ball rolling xx


----------



## ToniBruce

CD1

Well, she's finally here! I had some spotting yesterday, and she started full flow during the night. She is already a lot heavier than the last pathetic time she appeared so at least this month I will know what has happened to my lining  Oh the pain last night though. I used to have terribly painful periods, but the last few have been quite pain free. I was in sooo much pain when I came to bed, lying there crying, but trying not to let Hubby hear me as I didn't want to sound like a wuss, crying because of a period! I managed to find some Codeine and Naproxen out though, which sorted me out and sent me right off to z land! 

Yeah Sian, I did have some Northisterone, I took my last one on Saturday. I started it quite late on as my nurse wanted to make sure I def wasn't pg.

So, if Carly's AF arrives soon 4 of us will be at the same cycle place, give or take a few days! 

Love and babydust to all.....


----------



## spudlin

Currently sitting in hosp pharmacy waiting for another 3 cycles!! Doc still saying IVF but was sympathetic to me. He did however say no scans but I insisted as I said I don't get AF without the injection. He seems to think I may have a condition were the follicles get re absorbed?? Why they haven't come up with that earlier I will never know!! Sometimes I wonder if they listen. 

Hey ho, at least I can have another bash. 

Yay Toni, we are all at similar stages, come on Carly x

Catch you all later, I'm on my blackberry which is poo, won't let me do funny faces x


----------



## ToniBruce

Hiya Spudlin.

Sorry but I had to google that follies being reabsorbed thing. What condition is it he is saying you have? According to the all knowing Wikipedia, although we (I say we loosely as I am not included in that!  ) grow numerous follies, all but the one containing the maturing egg(s) are reabsorbed. Then, if we don't become pregnant that follicle is also reabsorbed. So, the absorbing follicles is something that happens to us all? 
If you have ovulated then your follicles sound like they are doing what they are supposed to do? Or am I not understanding this properly?? (quite probable! Ha ha!)

I have my first lot of scans booked in for CD12, 14 & 16. I have no doubt there will be nothing in those and I'll have to go again on 19, 21 and 23. If nothing by then I think I'll try and talk her into one more on 26, just to make sure 

Any AF news yet Carly?

xx


----------



## Bluebell84

Hello everyone 

I've had a catch up read through all the recent posts and I hope you are bearing up ok.
It seems to have been a tough week for everyone with AF arrivals, news of pregnancies, questions at work and that every single person/paper/tv show is focused on the new prince or babies!

I'm currently on 11cd, 5 days after my last clomid. As I didn't ovulate last time I'm not too sure whether I will be late/early/on time. How many days after the last clomid dose do you ladies usually ovulate? 

X


----------



## spudlin

Hi Toni,

I told you, I was confused about it  . The way I interpret things is that the clomid grows me some follicles and the mechanisms to release these doesn't exist for me, but by having a HCG injection I have released them as both cylces have resulted in AF, which I only had once with my 1st 3 cycles of clomid 

He still wants me to have IVF as due to my age (40 next month  ) he says it it the 'gold star service'!! But now I know something is working I would like to give this a little longer before having the added stresses that IVF can bring.

I have decided to talk it through with OH over the coming weeks and if we decide to seriously consider the IVF route then we can start to put the wheels in motion whilst continuing with the remaining clomid.

It's all very taxing on our little brains isn't it girlies?


----------



## Bri 28

*6 Weeks 3 Days*

Hiya everyone!!!

Bluebell - I ovulated on day 24 the first cycle (50mg) so 18 days after the last cycle and then day 18 on the second cycle (100mg) so 12 days after the last tablet but I think they normally say between 5-10 days after the last cycle - my eggs were a bit lazy it seems!!

Toni - thank god ur AF is finally here and you can get started with the next cycle - is this your last go before trying something else?

Spuddlin - very glad you got some more Clomid you must be very happy now you know it works with the clomid. It may be worth getting IVF in place but hopefully you won't need it!!   . It must be so hard with that horrible SIL of yours being pregnant but hopefully now the announcement is out there it will get a little easier - hopefully ur brother will shut down excessive talk of it while you are around!

Carly - ing your AF does not arrive and your hormones are just rising slowly - are you testing again tomorow?

Sian - sounds like a nightmare where you work - tell them they need to invest in some fans!!!! Although I'm sure the nhs don't just have extra money lying around!!

Julie - I'm so sorry you had to tell people at work that must have been so hard! Hope ur levels drop quickly so you can try again - but I guess enjoy the beer while you can!!

AFM - I saw the midwife yesterday - seemed very early to be seeing her but the docs insisted it was fine. She gave me loads of stuff to read through so that will keep me going a while. She took bloods as well so hopefully they will all come back fine! I have my early scan next Tuesday and I can ring up to book the 12 week one on Monday and that will be it for me I think - oh I do have to see an obstetrician throughout apparently due to the fertility meds! I am feeling a little more pregnant now - feeling a little sick pretty much all the time but not as though I will be sick so I'm counting my lucky stars for that! and feeling very tired at times too! Other than that I feel pretty normal!

Fingers crossed this is the last month for lots of you!!!

xx


----------



## SianJane90

*CD4*

spudlin - it must be so had - but hopefully the novelty of it will die down soon and a different topic will crop up! It's good your Mum is going to have a word with your Brother, it'll be nice if he respects what you're going through and don't tell his dragon! Lol. Oh excellent, so we both have our scans next Friday  There's so many of around the same day this time, it's brilliant. If there's 4 of us surely it's got to happen for someone?? They say 1 in 3 ladies conceive on Clomid.... 
Congrats on getting more Clomid  as Bri said it'll be a good idea to get IVF in tracks too!

Carly - so is this coming cycle going to be your last? I'm hoping you won't need another cycle anyway   Any signs of AF today?

Toni - Yaaaay, bring on August  !! Bless you heart, I wouldn't have let DH sleep if I was in pain haha, but I am a tad melodramatic! Hope you're pain is a little better today - I've had to take a few Ibuprofen today too!

Bluebell - I usually ovulate around CD12-14.. so if you're going to ovulate you shouldn't be far from it. Do you use the OPKs?

Bri - the family of a patient that passed away wanted donations to go to our ward, so we got a little money for that, it's suggested that we use that to get some fans, because like you say, our budget doesn't stretch. We're told that if the ward goes above a certain temperature we just have to close the blinds and turn the lights off haha! Got to love the NHS. Glad your MW appointment went well, I can't wait for your scan, I'm so excited for you. How far will you be on scan day? Fingers crossed your morning sickness passes soon!!

AFM - not much to say, AF has lightened up a bit, so I think she's on her way out - thankfully! DH has been asked to be a godparent to his cousins baby (the one that found out she was pregnant when she was 38 weeks gone!) so his really pleased about that. He's godparent to another one of his cousins too. This is the man that has never held a baby before in his life haha! Bless him. 
Have I mentioned that my cat is also pregnant There's just bumps and babies everywhere!! Bluergh!

xx


----------



## Carly82

Evening everyone

Toni, fab news your af came! At least you can move on to the next round. Hoping you feel better though!!

Spudlin, glad you got some more clomid. I'm trying my best to catch up with ou ladies  

Bluebell, I have been ovulating on day 14/15 for the 3 rounds I've done.

Bri, bet you can't wait for your scan! I'm gonna do one more tomorrow with fmu and will take that result as gospel haha   

Sian, still no signs of af. No it won't be my last round. They said to keep going with the clomid whilst they carry out the tests. Glad af is on its way out, good luck with this cycle.

AFM, still no af, will do 1 more test then that's it haha! I've got my hospital appt tomorrow but I'll only be having the AMH test done and they said to just ring them when af starts and I can go in for the follicle count scan.
On a different note, I'm sick of this humid weather, wish it would just bog off so I can get a comfortable nights sleep haha!!

xxx


----------



## SianJane90

Evening Carly, atleast they're keeping you on it  that's good! I know what you mean about the weather - it's ridiculous now. I just can't function. And do you think I can get a fan _anywhere?!?!_ - NO! haha. It's a nightmare.

xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Carly - pray you get that bfp line on the test this morn.. This heat is driving me nuts too! x

Hello everyone else.. catch up later got to go to work


----------



## spudlin

Hi ladies, 

Just touching base in work cos I'm out tonight so won't get chance.

Carly, so hope you get a late BFP it would defo cheer me up right now. 

Something is going on and I've got a feeling my lovely mother has organised some kind of surprise for my 40th and my brothers 30th (the one with the hideous pregnant wife)!! My OH has almost given it away cos we are going out tonight (never really go out on a Fri cos I have a big commute so never home in time), so I'm instructed to finish work early!!!   Also my mother can't keep secrets to save her life and she gave me some phoney tale about where she is going tonight, but it was very staged. Also keep catching her having cagey conversations with OH and on the phone to other family lol!! Lets hope she keeps my secret or there will be trouble  

The obvious issue I am having is that if it is some big family thing, the witch will be there and all talk will be about their wonderful news. I will be sat in the corner feeling fat 40 and infertile!!!! so as you can guess I'm really looking forward to my night out...not. Then I feel sorry for my mum, who just wants to do something nice for me and then I feel guilty as hell  

On a positive note (yes, don't worry ladies, there is one lol), I can get HAMMERED cos I'm not preg.

Oh and another little positive...OH has his mojo back   Lets hope it stays for a couple weeks at least eh? Did make me late for work this morning   (sorry TMI  )

I'll touch base tomorrw with news of the night out!! Unless of course it is that horrific I slope away early


----------



## ToniBruce

*CD2* (my god it feels good typing that!)

Afternoon girlies! 

Spudlin, yes it is very confusing, much to so for my tiny little mind. Women just have sex and get pregnant, surely 
I think you have a good plan there, stay on the Clomid as it is making you ovulate, at least until your time comes for IVF, hopefully then it wont come to that!  Glad your hubby got his mojo back, enjoy getting hammered at whatever they have planned for you tonight!

Sian, she has mellowed a little now thankfully. Although we were walking around Asda earlier and I got horrific pains in my tummy and back, then when I went to the toilet ***sorry, TMI coming up*** there were lots and lots of clots, so I think the pain must have been those coming away. Clots and pain seem to have subsided now anyway, well I have downgraded from codeine and Naproxen to Paracetamol and Ibuprofen 
I feel your pain with the heat! I have been lucky to have an ambulance with air con every shift, but Im hating going into patients houses, with my awful thick polyester uniform on!! God knows how I am going to manage with hot flushes on top! I had to run out of patients houses and leave my crew mate on his own last round of Clomid, and it wasnt hot then! Ha ha ha!

Cary, any news on AF yet?? She is taking her time isnt she, as if she doesnt make us suffer enough! I do feel your pain. Hope she makes an appearance soon, or even better you get a shock BFP!

Bluebelle, hope you ovulate on this cycle. I am sorry but as Im sure you have seen from my posts my body isnt the best to gain ovulation information from! 

Bri, so so so excited for you!!

AFM. Just started day one of Clomid...... bring on the hot flushes! Damn it. Im sure I posted this already, but I have my first scans booked in for a week Mon, then the Wed and the Fri. The plan was for this to me my last cycle before moving on to drilling. However this was because there was nothing happening on Clomid, so after my ovulation discharge on CD22 last month, Im hoping to get her to scan a little later into the cycle and hopefully see some Follicle action, in which case there should be no reason not to carry o with the planned 6 cycles?

Im off to drop the hubby at Edgbaston Cricket Ground now, then Im taking my sister out to get all her stuff for her hospital bag as she has 4wks left until her baby is due, although she actually looks like she is going to pop already, she look fuller than when my other sister was pregnant with her twins!  Im going to buy 6 pairs of shoes for £12.50 (that will last me 2 weeks) from Primark to cheer my self up, I might even go a bit wild and get a couple of £1.50 vest tops as well! Whoop Whoop!

xxx


----------



## Carly82

OMG a girl I know has just posted on ******** "I feel so deflated! Feel like I'm missing out on life being pregnant"!!!!! Sorry for the language but what a silly b#$*h!!

If she lived near me I'd slap her lol. I've commented saying I'd swap with her any day! 

Will do personals tomorrow, just needed together that off my chest lol

Still no af xxx


----------



## SianJane90

*CD5* - last day of Clomid

spudlin - I hope you have a great night, whatever happens! And I hope everyone involved remembers that it's a birthday celebration not a baby shower!! Let us know how it goes! Sooo pleased your DH has his mojo back, you must be thrilled. I haven't seen my Shane for days now let alone bumped uglies! Good job I have AF or I would be feeling very neglected right now! haha!

Toni - Glad AF it slowing, but your Asda ordeal sounds horrific. I hate it when I get clots, I suffer quite bad with them actually but for some reason I haven't this cycle - so I do feel your pain! I'm pleased _someone_ has air con from the NHS! It wasn't as bad today though, just the normal heat of running around a ward like a crazy person.

Carly - this cycle of yours is very odd, I am so keen to know what's going on and why so I can't imagine what you must be thinking right now haha! Gosh I hope this is a good sign, and just a massive batch of dud HPTs have been dished out  . Oh my god, this woman sounds like she's 15! Seriously, why can't people see what they have? I have a friend who asked me to babysit her 2 year old one night and I didn't see or hear from her in 5 days!!! Good job her child knew me very very well (from babysitting most weekends for the first 2 years of her life). It just amazes me how people can be so selfish and blind!

AFM - still nothing to report. I think AF will have been sent packing by tomorrow. I took my last Clomid tonight - although I should have still had tomorrows but I've been jipped out of a day! I haven't had any side effects this cycle. Apart from hot flushes but that is probably more effected by AF and the weather.
I am so excited, me and a bunch of girls from work are going to see Dream Boys (male strippers) doing a show at a theatre in Ipswich! Arrrgggghhh!! You girls should look on their website, they have a video and they are very pleasing to the eye! They don't get totally naked, just lots of sexy uniforms and dancing  oooohhh!

Hope everyone else is okay!

xx


----------



## Carly82

Morning everyone

Spudlin, hope your night out turned out to be a good one! It's good to let your hair your hair down, as long as the horrible SIL stayed out of your way!

Toni, hope your feeling better after the horrid clots ect. I get that sometimes, not nice! I'm off to primary myself tomorrow, can't beat those £1.50 vests  

Sian, when are you off to see the dreamboys? They look really good     The girl I know on ** really rattled me last night. She's pregnant with her 3rd and she's commented further saying she wants to go on nights out ect but she's still got 8 weeks till she gives birth! This sounds harsh but I feel she doesn't deserve it. I'd give up ever having a night out again just to see that magical BFP!!

Hello everyone else, hope all is ok xx

AFM, I sound like I just keep repeating myself lol but still no af! Did another hpt yesterday morning and still bfn. God knows what my body is doing! Maybe I didn't ovulate, maybe I got the surge but then it didn't actually release! I'm not seeing my consultant until 9th aug so I'm gonna have to wait till then. Maybe I'll have to take the norethisterone. 
I went for my first appointment at the private clinic yesterday, it was so posh lol. Had my amh test done but they can't do the follicle scan until af arrives. I should get the results in about 10 days.

Catch up with you all later xxx


----------



## spudlin

Hang onto your hats ladies this is an epic one!!!!

Picture this.... "surprise 40th/30th birthday bash", sounds great doesn't it? (brother was 30 this month, my 40th is in 2 weeks)

Now picture this....lots of brothers friends, some of our family, hideous SIL (pregnant!!) and none of my friends could make it  

There was me, OH, MIL and a couple we are friends with but were originally OH's friends from childhood. Lovely SIL's little one was poorly midweek and passed it to her folks so they didn't come. My closest friend cancelled with OH a few minutes before we landed. 

Arrived 8pm, by half past I was holding back tears and drinking vodka by the bucket load but really just wanting the ground to open up and swallow me. The humiliation was unimaginable   even the young girl behind the bar picked up on my anxiety and bought me a shot of god knows what but it was the most lethal she had, from her own tips   

Then like a bolt out of the blue, when I thought I was about to make a sneaky exit or hide in the toilet for the rest of the evening, the door opened and in walked all my lovely work colleagues. I will add at this point that I commute an hour to work (for obvious reasons  ) and all these lovelies live near work. They had all come on the train to my little town for me. 

I completely lost it and was sobbing, it was like a massive weight had been lifted, they truly are amazing. 

Some of you may recall the tale of the ex work colleagues, hideous SIL included, who made it their mission to make my daily life a misery to the point I was extremely ill and left. So the fact that my work colleagues did this for me was all that was needed to open the flood gates. It has taken me over 2 years to settle in my new job as I find trusting people very hard these days, but his has sealed it for me, they actually do like me   I think... (see, the insecurity never really goes away  )

They fussed over me, livened the place up and made sure they gave SIL lots of evil death glares and kept telling me how fab I looked and how lovely I am and she looks like a big fat miserable cow lol. 

They also bought me a beautiful Pandora bracelet (one of the leather ones cos they know I like them). I don't know how I will ever thank them enough.

Don't get me wrong, like I say I perked up no end when they arrived, but the night was otherwise horrific and I wouldn't have wished it on my worst enemy. However, when my mum organised it and she did a fab job, the venue was lovely, she made me an amazing cake and a lovely banner. The lengths she went to to make contact with work and organise all my lovelies to come was the most touching thing anyone could have done for me. I have tears in my eyes now whilst typing (my emotions are completely screwed at the minute  ), she didn't know about my fertility problems or that the SIL was pregnant, so I can't blame her. I don't think she will do another in the future though  

I feel very ungrateful but it was a dreadful experience. The cow bag SIL didn't even wish me happy birthday!! She had a friend there, prob for back up cos she knows I hate her!!! They just sat together all night looking miserable, except when she was surgically attached to my brother!! What's she got to be miserable about??

My brother did come to see me to give me a hug and apologise for not knowing we were having fertility probs (mum told him like I asked her to). But then he proceeded to thank me for introducing him to her!!! I didn't formally introduce them, my mum did, playing cupid!! Both my brothers met and married work colleagues of mine. He said what a good match maker I was so I couldn't help the sarcastic reply of "ye but I did a better job finding my own OH".

OH was amazing as usual, he is always just there by my side, my rock  

So ladies, there you go, what a night eh? Told you it may be eventful!!


----------



## Carly82

Spudlin, sorry you didn't have a good night. Although it sounds like your new work colleagues are lovely! Does your mum and your brother know what this awful woman put you through? If they don't I would tell them. It might put less pressure on you to attend family get togethers if she's there.
Are you and hubby going to do something nice for your actual birthday? Big hugs to you and at least it's over and done with now and you got through it with the help of your lovely friends xx

Hello everyone else, hope you're enjoying your Sunday!

AFM, CD35

Same old story, still no af! I bought a clear blue digi today and it was negative so I'm 100% certain now that I'm not pregnant.

Xx


----------



## Me Myself and I

Carly82 said:


> AFM, I sound like I just keep repeating myself lol but still no af! Did another hpt yesterday morning and still bfn. God knows what my body is doing! Maybe I didn't ovulate, maybe I got the surge but then it didn't actually release! I'm not seeing my consultant until 9th aug so I'm gonna have to wait till then. Maybe I'll have to take the norethisterone.
> I went for my first appointment at the private clinic yesterday, it was so posh lol. Had my amh test done but they can't do the follicle scan until af arrives. I should get the results in about 10 days.
> 
> Catch up with you all later xxx


Hi Carly,

Which clinic have you opted for?

Ten days seems quite a long time for AMH results- but they can get backlogged.....
Have you booked yourself in for scans etc?


----------



## Carly82

Hiya, I'm going with Manchester fertility services. She said if ive not heard by a week Wednesday to give them a call.
By scans do you mean whilst I'm on clomid? I have asked my consultant but they don't do them so I'm going along blind! The first 2 cycles were great, like clockwork. Just don't know what's happened this month x


----------



## Me Myself and I

Carly82 said:


> Hiya, I'm going with Manchester fertility services. She said if ive not heard by a week Wednesday to give them a call.
> By scans do you mean whilst I'm on clomid? I have asked my consultant but they don't do them so I'm going along blind! The first 2 cycles were great, like clockwork. Just don't know what's happened this month x


I was told that generally when prescribed clomid they like to check on you - my clinic have definitely done so - to see how things progress... maybe worth asking for some scans


----------



## Littlemissv

Hi all,

Hope you all well...

Just had a quick skim read...
Spudlin.... Glad your mom was supportive and glad your work colleagues came good to life your spirits... Kinda poetic that it was work people that really helped you show your evil sil what a sad lonely eejit she really is and how much you are valued.. Glad your survived it all...

Carly... The longer I was on Clomid the longer my cycles got. I now average 30 days but month 4,5,6 were something like 32, 35, and 33 so try and be patient.. but i do totally understand the confusion and disappointment it causes...(im sure, like me, you had got your hopes up a little and even when u got a negative until af arrives You still live in hope...) Its good news that you got accepted for egg donation so fingers crossed for you..

Hope everyone else is ok.

My holiday was brilliant. Had a total relax in the sun. Spent lots of time sunbathing, swimming and snorkelling in the gorgeous Red Sea... Sadly on the last day AF arrived. I took it pretty badly because I had this stupid hope that now we've got our IVF referral appt that this would be the month we got pg... But sadly it wasn't to be.

So... On our last night we lay on the beach beds watching the stars and both said a little wish on the brightest star we could see that as it seems we can't get pg naturally that IVF would work for us... It all got a bit emotional and a fair few tears were shed but it feels like we have turned the page to the next chapter and that's the definite end of Clomid for me.

So this is my "I'm moving boards" final post. 

I wish you all the very best of luck and loads of baby dust... I'll still come and read your updates as I can't wait to read as you ALL get those 2 little lines that mean so much... 

L x


----------



## ToniBruce

That paragraph about wishing on the brightest star has just made me cry!!
Sending you all the luck in the world! I really do hope IVF works for you, please let us know!!

Carly, I really do feel your pain after my last never ending cycle. Are you going to take Northisterone then?

Spudlin, your party sounds like a bit of trauma!   Glad you have some lovely work friends who made such an effort to make the best of your night! I can't even type my thoughts on your awful SIL.
Are you back on the Clomid now?

Well. I just got really really hot, as in couldn't sit still as I feared I was going to spontaneously combust. I was wondering why Hubby wasn't feeling the heat as well, and then I realised........ the dreaded hot flushes have arrived!!!!  

Love and babydust to all


----------



## spudlin

Carly, My family all know what she was part of but I suppose my mum didn't think of that when she thought I'd be thrilled with my surprise   

I still feel traumatised, I will never be part of a surprise party for anyone in the future, You never know who has evil SIL's knocking about and I would hate anyone to feel how I felt on Friday  

Toni I have just finished my tablets this morning for round 6   scan on Friday and everything crossed my gorgeous OH keeps his pecker up lol. Keep everything crossed ladies


----------



## Carly82

Me,myself and I, I have asked about scans and they don't do them at my NHS clinic. I'm sure if I went private for the clomid they certainly would but they just don't do monitoring.

Littlemissv, what a lovely "moving on" post! Like Toni said it was very touching. Thank you for telling me about your cycles, at least i know its "normal". if there is anything normal about infertility lol. Really hope your wish comes true and definitely keep us posted!!   

Toni, I've got some norethisterone in the cupboard so if af has not landed by next weekend I might just take them. Either that or I'll hold out until I see my consultant on the 9th aug. gosh that seems ages away!
Hope the hot flushes pass quickly...they're bloody awful!

Spudlin, definitely keeping everything crossed for you and DH


----------



## mejulie40

Hello lovlies...

wheres the sun gone.. rubbish.. get day off & its wet!

Sian - when do you go to see the dream boys sounds like fun   hows this cycle going.. are you booked in for a scan to chk those follies x

Carly - this cycle must be messing with your head.. looking at other forums clomid can mess up dates but still gets your hopes up.. you could always ask your private clinic how much they would charge for scan mid cycle if nhs wont.. big hugs hun x

Toni - hope you are still with us & did not combust with those hot flushes ha ha... x

Spudlin - your party sounds a nightmare so pleased your work buddies were there for you.. family can drive us crazy!! x

Littlemissv - glad you had a good hol & sorry af arrived.. best of luck on your ivf journey.. still welcome here for support x

Hello everyone else.. how are you all getting on ? x

Afm - ive tested & pregnancy hormones have at last left my body ( funny usually test for bfp & now just want bfn strange waiting for 2nd line to fade ha ha ) off all meds so now i need to lose this moon face steroids have given me & the extra stone i put on as not a good look lol.. feeling good & cant wait to see doc wed eve as have fingers crossed tests will give answers why bubba died & then we can get moving on trying again..

luv & babydust to us all xxx


----------



## ToniBruce

CD5

Morning!

Yes Julie, Im still here! I didn't combust, although I can make no promises that I won't next time! 

Ah Julie, it must be so strange, holding out for a BFN! You got it now, so hopefully you will get some answers and can move on to getting another BFP xx

Carly, yeah I would wait at least until next week before you start on the Northisterone. Like Julie says, maybe it worth asking the private clinic if they will do a tracking scan for you?

Spudlin, I really hope your Hubby keeps his Mojo! My Hubby has been like a sex crazed loon these last few days, whilst AF has been visiting! Typical! I hope he continues this way through the rest of the cycle......... it's unlikely! 

Im off for lunch with a friend, may have to partake in a couple of drinks I think, whole I can.

Have a good day all xx


----------



## spudlin

Toni, it does make you wonder how we actually do reproduce as a race as we never seem to have hubbies in sync with our reproductive cycles!!! Scan is on Friday so everything crossed, except me legs....   soz TMI


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hello

I'm about to start my second cycle of Clomid but my partner will be away for D7 to D15.  

I typically ovulate D14.

Can I delay ovulation at all?

Should I waste a month supply?

Thanks all


----------



## Bri 28

Hi Curly Girl

Just saw ur post and thought I'd reply quickly - I will do all personals tomorow after my scan!! 

Do you normally take ur clomid days 2-6? I did but I know you can take it 3-7 and 5-9 and the later the later you will ovulate? I would check with your consultant though before changing anything!!

xx


----------



## Bluebell84

Hello everyone! Just a quick one from my mobile

Curlygirl, I agree with Bri, maybe you could take it 5-9 if dh is away. Otherwise it could potentially be a wasted cycle and you might miss your day. 

Bri - I hope you enjoy your scan tomorrow  

Carly, I don't get my af without progesterone tablets and u know its horrible to think you 'might be'. Perhaps ask at your next appointment of it hasn't arrived if you should take Meds to being it on and then you can focus on the next round rather than be in limbo.

Sian, how are you getting on this cycle? Any side effects? 

Spuldlin - your birthday sounded eventful give yourself credit for dealing with it well. Good luck with your sun Friday!

Julie - I hope on Wednesday you get some answers to help you and an idea of when you can try again.

At the moment it seems 100mg had failed to make me ovulate. I'm cd-16 and feel like nothing is about to happen either. I had a massive freak out yesterday as I don't know why it's not working. I think I'm clomid resistant x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Thank you ladies. I emailed my consultant and she said to miss a month as it'll be wasted. 

So if you don't mind I think I'll go without this cycle.  

Thanks


----------



## ToniBruce

CD6

Ha ha ha Spudlin, that last line really made me laugh!

Any news on AF showing her ugly head Carly?

How is everyone else?

Im taking my last Clomid tonight. Hit flushes are in full flow. I have been getting some stabbing pains on my left side this afternoon, I don't expect this to mean anything mind as I had the same on my last 2 cycles! Let the scans and the waiting commence......

xx


----------



## spudlin

Toni, we have to keep the funnies coming otherwise we will all go  

On a more realistic note, I am dreading Friday (scan day  ). Not because I am concerned re follies as I have always had em, it's the hubby involvement I stress about  

I am going to try really hard not to focus on Friday and just try and have a normal sex life!! It's so hard though and this heat don't help cos I'm not feeling in the mood myself  . Defo no Ann Summers this time, just gonna cross my fingers and uncross me legs (that comment was for you Toni  )

Where is everyone else today??


----------



## SianJane90

Sorry I've been AWOL recently! Quick update as I'm only on my break at work, I will post properly tonight. Just wanted to let everyone know I haven't fallen off the face of the earth and also that my cat had her kittens this morning, 3 of them   lol! She had only had one when I left for work at 6:45 this morning! 

Will update on TTC and do personals later.

Xxx


----------



## ToniBruce

Evening All.

Are you updating your Hubby with where you are on your cycle Spudlin? Or just carrying on without mentioning it?

I have only one thing to say. I HATE   HOT FLUSHES!!!


----------



## spudlin

No Toni, I don't tell him anything, just that we need to dtd every few days  

I tried keeping him in the loop and it backfired cos he obviously stressed internally and had performance issues  

We are up to our eyes in building work at the minute too which is dominating a lot of our time, so I had to give him a little nudge earlier to remind him we do need to dtd at some point.... Lets just say the mojo is back!!!  I hadn't necessarily meant there and then but hey, who's complaining cos every swimmer is a bonus lol


----------



## Bri 28

6 weeks 6 days

Hi all,

This is a real quickie as I have an interview tomorow that I need to prep a lot for!!! Had my scan this morning and saw the little baby (although it looked more like a long mass) she put my due date back by two days hence now being 6 weeks 6 days not 7 weeks 1 day!! Anyway heart was beating and there was only one which is good!! 

I will do a longer post tomorow after my interview!!! 

xx


----------



## Carly82

Hi ladies,

Could really do with your advise/opinion!!

So I'm on CD38 and still no af. No signs it's on it's way or anything!

Out of curiosity tonight I've done an OPK! They are both majorly positive. 

So do you think I'm having an extremely late ovulation or that I am actually pg as I've read ovulation tests will give positive results if you are. Remember though I did a clear blue digi on Sunday and got a bfn!

Help please haha, I'm going   xx


----------



## mejulie40

Carly - i have no idea hun.. but if it was me i would buy preggie test tomo.. maybe you had two eggs & one released later? dont wanna get your hopes up but you never know.. ooh your head must be going crazy  

Bri - must have been fab at scan its so exciting to see lo growing inside makes it more real.. how did you get on at the interview today x

How are the rest of you getting on? X

Afm - just been to clinic no results as still testing but will e-mail me results next wk!
doc said ok for us to try nat now & after next period can try clomid again.. yay me happy : D


----------



## Carly82

My head really is baffled at the moment! I must of spent a fortune on hpts this last week. Maybe I'll just do one more   X

Bri, so glad you got to see baby!  

Julie, hope you get some answers soon. Great you can start to try again!

Toni, hope the hot flushes have gone, it's awful isn't it!

Sian, saw a pic of your kittens! So cute!

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## SianJane90

*CD11*

Littlemiss - good luck with your journey, you will always be welcome here for support and let us know how you're getting on!

Carly - that is very strange! Did you get any +OPKs a few weeks ago then? Try doing another HPT, but I know someone who couldn't get a + until she was 6 months gone - so it might be worth contacting your clinic, they might be able to sort out some bloods to see what your hormones are doing! How are you feeling? Do you feel any different? My kittens are so adorable  I think we have 3 boys!

Julie - that's great news you can start trying again, although I'm sure it's a bit bittersweet  roll on AF so you can have the boost of Clomid!! I'm seeing Dream Boys at the end of Sept, I'm really looking forward to it.

Bri - how lovely that you got to see a little flutter of a HB  I bet it was wonderful! How are you feeling?

spudlin - sounds like you have your tactics all worked out lol. Any signs of growing follies? Your Mum sounds like a lovely woman, and it was nice of your Brother to step away from his friends and his _"woman"_ in the midst of the party to come give you a hug! Good luck with your scan tomorrow!

Toni - hope the hot flushes have stopped now the Clomid has finished. Are you being scanned?

Bluebell - Don't give up hope just yet! Are you being monitored throughout the cycle? I get side effects a week or two after Clomid has finished. So they are now starting 

AFM - I have my follie scan tomorrow morning, I have been feeling some twinges and pain yesterday and today - which is promising! DH and I have worked out that chances are we won't be able to BD all weekend because we are working opposites (we'll literally only see each other sleeping as he comes home after I've gone to bed and I leave before he gets up!) so we are going to try get lots in today & tomorrow and hope that it will last us as I should ovulate on Saturday if I'm able to have my injection tomorrow.
I'm not feeling very well today. I think I've picked up a bug 

xxx


----------



## ToniBruce

Hiya Girls!

Just a quick on as Im just sat in the Ambulance on our way back to station for the end of our shift...... which will be an hour late again! 

Carly, have you called your clinic and spoken to somebody there?

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Sian! I think BDing tomorrow should cover you for the weekend 

Spudlin, is your scan tomorrow as well?

Sorry if Ive missed anyone who has posted since I last posted, I find it difficult to keep up with personals on my phone! 

I think my hot flushes have come to an end, although in this weather it's hard to tell! I have my first scan on Monday which will be CD12, Im booked in for Wed and Fri as well so far, althoighy Im fully expecting to be going the following Mon, Wed and Fri as well.

Love and Babydust to all!


----------



## Bri 28

Hi Everyone,

Sian - the twinges are def a good sign! Hope the scan goes well and you get the trigger!! I think the BD plans will be fine!! Little swimmers are good in there for up to 5 days!!

Carly - that is really odd about the OPK thing!! I would def do another test as I have also read that you can get positive OPKs when pregnant. Or perhaps you didn't ovulate before which explains the lack of AF and you are ovulating now?? BD just in case!!

Spuddlin - good luck with the scan tomorow - hope there are some nice big follies there and ur dh manages to fulfill his end of the deal!

Julie - very happy for you that you can try again now!! Hope it happens as quickly again this time and you get some answers soon!

Toni - glad the hot flushes have stopped although it has been mental hot today which probs doesn't help!! Good luck and fingers crossed for your scans next week!!

Hope I haven't missed anyone!!

AFM - I feel horrid! I feel sick constantly but at least I am not being sick! I am not enjoying food at all just forcing it down which I am struggling with as i absolutely love my food - but it's all worth it of course. I'm also mental tired and am in bed most nights between 8 and 9pm! It was lovely to see the little bab on the screen at the scan with the heart flashing! I did get scared though as my bladder wasn't full enough to start with and she said she could see a pregnancy but not a heart beat so we were obviously a bit tense in the waiting room waiting for my bladder to fill up! Really hope it sticks around and some of you guys are pregnant in a few weeks!!!!!!

xx


----------



## Carly82

Hi everyone,

I've not spoke to my clinic as I'm seeing them next week and to be honest they really are rubbish! They make me feel like I'm mithering all the time! 
I got a positive OPK on the weekend we went away just me and Chris which was the 6/7th July which was day 14/15.
I've done another this morning and another this evening and they are still a strong positive. Usually I get a negative the day after seeing the positive if I'm making sense lol.
I've not bought a hpt because I feel like I keep getting my hopes up and they keep being dashed as soon as I see a bfn. Not sure how many more I can take. I think I'll just hold out till next Friday when I see the consultant.

Sorry about the me post.

I have read all your updates and will do personals ASAP

Love to all xxx


----------



## spudlin

Mornin all, yep it is scan day for me too, just sat in the waiting room. 

I had twinges over the last 2 days too Sian, let's hope it is a good sign. My con mssion is well underway. Managed to have 'normal' sex last night, well early hours really (pooped now) and 2 nghts before so I won't push it tonight and hopefully get one in over the weekend. 

Fingers crossed anyway. 

Good luck with your scan today Sian and Carly I hope you are one of those ladies that get a late BFP. At least your hosp appt is only next week. I know how it feels when things drag on though, it's horrible. 

I'll check in again post scan (wish me luck) xx


----------



## spudlin

Scan was super quick but now waiting in clinic. Only 1 follie this time and only 16mm so scan lady thinks they will call me back on mon for another scan. Typcal, great follies last time and issues with the OH!!

Why is it never straight forward?


----------



## spudlin

Ok latest update after sitting in the clinic waiting room for an age!!!

I actually have a follie each side, one 14mm and the other 15mm. No injection today but I have to go to the ward on Sunday for it. That was the reason for my epic wait, they had to discuss what was the best way forward as they felt waiting to scan again Monday may leave it too late. She did say I could also ovulate without the HCG so to carry on dtd over the weekend, then every day after injection....ye right, like I will manage to con him that much lol  

I am sticking to my current decoy planning of trying to dtd every other day and hope for the best. It's so easy for them to say every day, they ain't living it like us are they?  

I'm in work now so it was just a quick update, will touch base with everyone again later.


----------



## SianJane90

*CD12*

Toni - I'm pleased your hot flushes have finished - my headaches are now starting, and they're worse than past cycles  good luck for your scan, hopefully they will start growing a little earlier for you this time!

Bri - hopefully this is the worst of it until labour though! Have they booked you in for your next scan? Or MW appointments?

Carly - I understand how you feel about doing HPT, it isn't very nice at the best of times, so it must be very hard for you at the moment. At least you haven't got too long to wait until your consultant appointment.

Spudlin - I think you should stick to your plans as they seem to be working at the moment, the thing you want is to throw his mojo off  I think every other day is good enough. Like you say, it's very easy for them to say these things, they probably have three kids and a sex-crazed husband waiting at home! It's good they're not making you wait until Monday though.

AFM - Had my scan today. I have one 18mm follie on the left side  so I got my injection! My OTD is 18th/19th Aug!

Hope everyone else is okay xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Sian & spudlin - great news you both have follies.. sending you tons of baby dust for a bfp this month... i dont think the hosp understand our dh are not doing their part.. they seem to think they are on board ready for action as soon as they say go for it.. oh how we wish it was that easy  x

Carly - thinking of you hun & sending a hug.. this journey 
is so tough x

hello everyone else xx

Afm - feeling sad today.. lady i used to work with just put a 12wk scan of baby due same time as mine on ********.. i am happy for her but boy does it hurt that my little bubba has gone...

luv to you all xx


----------



## ToniBruce

*CD9*

Afternoon.

Sian/Spudlin, chuffed you both have some good follies and have your injections! I have never had injections mentioned to me before, I wonder if they ever actually see any follies that I will get an injection??
Spudlin, good plan to keep with every other day. It is way to much pressure to expect it every day, I know I would have no chance of getting that from my Hubby!  Anyway, do they not say that every other day is best for consistent quality swimmers??

Julie, I cant even imagine how that has made you feel. 

Carly, I soooo know how you feel re testing. If there is one thing I absolutely can't stand its doing a pregnancy test!!  I really hope something happens for you soon.

Lots of Love to all xx


----------



## Bluebell84

Evening ladies!!

Julie - I can't imagine how you feel and sometimes it can feel hopeless but try to keep hope it will happen again soon!  

Carly - it must be very frustrating not knowing but if you have positive opks maybe start baby dancing in case you had the lh surge before but didn't release an egg so are having another? I hope you have a busy weekend and are able to distract your mind!

Sian - fab scan news! Fingers crossed for you  

Spudlin - brill for you too with scan/injection. Hope the 'relaxed' approaches keeps working with you DH. Planned sex is hard work  

Bri - 12 week scan is getting closer  


ATM - cd19. I gave up on this round thinking it hasn't work again after cd15, decided I was clomid resistant and doomed.. However at work yesterday I started noticed that I was feeling funny. Had very sore nipples, slight head ache and cramps. I tested when I got home at 3pm and had a positive opk!! I was in shock! I tested again at 7pm and 10pm and got two more positives! Negative today! I'm very happy, this is the first time I would have ovulated in 13 YEARS!! 

Day 21 bloods monday (though really it will be day 22) i now have some hope again  

I hope you all are able to enjoy the weekend xx


----------



## ToniBruce

Brilliant news Bluebelle! Get dancing!!  

I unfortunately won't be able to enjoy my weekend as Im working every night!


----------



## spudlin

It's quiet on here tonight....

Sian are you busy lol?  

We are having tonight off as part of my master plan  

Bluebell, I am so chuffed you got a pos opk. I found it really hard emotionally before I was scanned, I had day 21 bloods done on one of the 3 cycles and they weren't great. I defo need the trigger to ovulate. My doc found this confusing, I don't know why because why would they offer it if there was no need??  

Julie, it must have been horrible for you today, big cyber hug coming your way  

Catch you all later


----------



## Carly82

Spudlin, great news about your follies. I'm sure every other day is plenty! Good luck  

Sian, 18mm follie, that's fab! Fingers crossed for you this month!!

Julie, sorry to hear you had a sad day. I know how heartbreaking it is. Hopefully your good days will soon outweigh the bad and you'll get your little one soon  

Toni, hope these next few days pass quickly so you can have a day off work! Your job does sound exciting though!

Bluebell, excellent news about your positive OPK ! Good luck for this month.

I forgot to tell you all I messages Bendy to see how she was getting on and she's doing great. She's had her 12 week scan and everything was fine  

AFM, CD41
nothing new with regards to TTC, still no af but I definitely think I've just ovulated. Had positives on Wednesday and Thursday morning and yesterday was negative so if I go from that my OTD will now be 15/16th aug.

Spent all day at hospital with Chris yesterday! He had knee surgery 7 weeks ago and his leg has been really swollen. He went to the docs 2 weeks ago and she told him not to worry and that it was perfectly normal even though it was double in size! Thursday it was really bad and he was complaining of pains in his groin so I pushed him to go back to the docs which he did Friday morning. The doctor, a different one from last time sent him straight to hospital. Turns out he has severe dvt! He has one in the back of his knee the size of a plum and others in his groin and his stomach! They said if he hadn't of gone in they could of killed him  
He's now on injections daily and will need to take warfarin for the next 6 months xx


----------



## spudlin

OMG Carly that's awful, poor hubby   

As a medical prof I do get annoyed when people are turned away when there is obviously something wrong!! And we listen to them too  

I have given up listening to my gynae folk, especially when they are telling me to dtd every day, I smile and say yes but then walk away thinking 'as if'.

I have spent a lovely afternoon/evening celebrating my big '40' (it isn't til Thursday, but what the heck) with my lovely SIL and lots of fizz   We came to the conclusion that these people obviously have rampant hubbies and a hoard of kids!!!


----------



## spudlin

Oh dear ladies, I think I have discovered why OH is having issues.

We almost had issues again this morning, I didn't want to stress him about it but I thought what the heck, now may be the time to talk about the possibility of IVF  

He says he knows how hard it is for me and how much I want this, I said 'what do you want?', he said for me to be happy again  

We talked for ages, then finally got to the root of it when he said he was worried because his friends marriage broke down cos they had fertility issues  

I said, we are not them and I'm sure they had other issues too. I said do you want our marriage to break down, he said of course not, this was his worry, that he would lose me  

OMG this journey is the worst thing ever for anyone to have to go through  

Then I had to sneaky off for my injection so as to not stress him even more.

The stupid nurse giving me the injection said 'now you now what you have to do now don't you?'!!! I said ye, try and keep my marriage together you stupid cow  

Why do they keep on and on, do they not listen to us ladies?

Deep breath.... We did manage to dtd this morning, injection at midday, so I would like to think we could manage again tomorrow or the day after    there should be some swimmers about shouldn't there?  

Hope you lovelies are having a better day


----------



## ToniBruce

Afternoon

Ah Spudlin. He must had had that going through his head for such a long time! Maybe now you have had a chat about it he will be able to relax about it a little? It's so awful. People who can jut conceive at the drop of a hat do not understand how much stress TTC puts on every part of your life!
If you have managed it today then Tues should be fine I would imagine.

Carly, how's the hubby? Hopefully his leg has calmed down a bit now. Scary stuff DVT, you must be so relieved they caught it! 

xx


----------



## SianJane90

*CD14*

Julie - I can't imagine how that must have felt for you honey  

Spudin - That's great that he opened up to you like that, he's probably released so much pressure and tension by doing that  Well done Mr. Spudlin!! It sounds as though you have enough bd'ing scheduled in, so all systems go for that BFP 

Carly - How is Chris doing? Gosh that must have been scary! Hope he's starting to feel better. How's the AF/lack of, coming along? Are we now thinking you've just ovulated?

Toni - Don't you have a scan tomorrow? How have the night shifts been? The night shifts at the weekend have got to be the most interesting though, I've working night weekends in A&E quite a few times and it was shocking haha! I've been on long days all weekend, got another one tomorrow too! It's not good because we have a few aggressive/wandering patients at the moment, so I'm getting battered left, right and centre at the moment!

AFM - As I said, sorry I haven't posted for a while, I have been working like a crazy person! I got a +OPK yesterday, a very very dark one - I thought it couldn't go any darker, so I thought I ovulated yesterday (in which case we would have missed it), however, tonight I have done another one and it's even darker, it's soo purple it's almost black! So I'm guessing I'm ovulating right now  Only thing is I'm sat in bed on my own hahaha! Oh well DH is on a promise to wake me up when he gets home 

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## ToniBruce

Hiya Sian

Yeah I had my scan today. Nothing  My next one is Wed morning. 
My night shifts were ok. Whenever I work Friday and Saturday night we are stationed on the street with loads of bars and clubs (we're the drunk bus basically). It always keeps me entertained!  

Enjoy your dancing!!!   

xx


----------



## spudlin

Fingers crossed for your scan Wed Toni  

Since my conversation with my darling OH I was concerned that he would stress again and we would be out again this month  

It was touch and go last night, busy sorting new kitchen, it got really late so I resorted to the old Ann Summers number and gave him a flash (sorry TMI lol), it worked though lol  

So we have managed last Fri morning, scan Fri-no jab, dtd Sunday morning, jab late morning, then dtd last night. That's pretty darn good for us  . I'm hoping for another shot Wed night Thursday morning (well it is my birthday  , how can he refuse). But I'm pretty happy with that. Better than last time when we only managed the night of the scan/jab.

Hope everyone else is ok today


----------



## OrangeLilyLady

Hi all,
Hope you're all OK? Sorry I've not been on for a while, but work was manic towards the end of term and as some of you know I was struggling emotionally. We had a couple of weeks away which helped me to relax. It obviously worked because this morning on cd30 I did a test and couldn't believe when it was positive! 4 tests later I actually started to believe it. Please keep your fingers crossed for me that it all works out well.

Big hugs and fairy dust to you all. 
Lily x


----------



## laura2582

Hello everybody, 

Sorry I have been off radar for so long after jumping into your thread! I have been on a much needed holiday to de stress and feeling loads better. A bit fatter too but there we go! Lol 

Hope everyone is well! As for me, had my most recent consultation on Friday. I have been told that I am allowed a further three cycles at 100mg then will go to ivf if unsuccessful. I was pretty shocked! I thought I would get s longer go at clomid (it will be 7 in total). In fact I was pretty upset and this was made worse by constant awkward baby conversation at a wedding i attended on Saturday 

Have any of you been told how many cycles at clomid they are allowed? My doctor just said that if 7 cycles don't produce a pregnancy (when your success rates would be at their highest) there is no point in doing more than 7 

On the plus side, they indicated ivf could start by Christmas/new year as there is no waiting list as such 


Spudlin- hope you are managing okay with your DH regarding timings etc. I have found this so hard also and it puts my husband under so much pressure even when I try and keep as calm as possible. Hopefully you are having a good month xx


----------



## spudlin

Thanks Laura, 

It is so hard  

In relation to how many rounds you get, I think it depends on who you see as I have realised that pretty much everyone is told something different. 

I am on round 6 and my consultant has just given me another 3, but that will be my lot I think. 

We aren't entitled to NHS IVF due to me being 40 this week   but OH and I have started to talk about it so fingers crossed we can have at least one go  

Good luck


----------



## ToniBruce

Lily!!! Wow!! Mahoosive congratulations!!! I am over to moon for you!! xx

Spudlin, good news on the BD'ing. Sounds very promising! When will you be testing?

Laura, my consultant has told me thy guidelines state you shouldn't have any more than 6 rounds of Clomid, and so that's all I will be getting. Although, Im only on my third and as nothing is happening for me it will probably be my last 
Spudlin is right though, everybody seems to be told something different!

xx


----------



## Carly82

Lily fab news!!!!!! I'm so so happy for you. Wishing you a happy healthy pregnany xxxxx


----------



## spudlin

Congrats Lily


----------



## ToniBruce

CD14

Scan this morning. Still no movement! Im booked in for one more on Friday, if still nothing she is going to put me on the waiting list for ovarian drilling. She's going to put me on the urgent list so will be done within 6 weeks! Scary stuff!! 

xx


----------



## Carly82

Ah spudlin hope you get good results at your next scan x


----------



## mejulie40

Morning ladies...

orangelilly - congrats hun.. you must be buzzing with excitement.. guess that bleed was implantation after all.. sent you a pm xx

laura - i started with ivf which is a really tough journey triple the stress of clomid.. if its making you ovulate stay on it as long as poss.. it can work just take pre conception vits with omega3 swear pregnacare helped me get my bfps & be positive it will work.. wish id been offered it before.. x

spudlin - hope you have a fab birthday with extra pressie from dh lol... pray all that bd gives you that bfp this month x

toni - best of luck with scan on fri pray there is a follie there for you.. many people have had the drilling & its helped get that bfp.. you must be so disapointed sending you a big hug hun x

carly - hope chris is feeling better.. must have been really scary time for you both.. you have it all going on at mo.. any sign of that af yet? x

sian - pray that follie had a lovely egg inside & a bfp will be yours this month x

Hello everyone else x

Afm - me & dh been a bit fed up so went on a date night sat eve to cheer us up... food took so long in resturant that we both got really drunk & stumbled home.. had the best jigginess in ages lol (tmi) next day had feeling may have ovulated so tested & i had.. will see what happens.. ha ha...


----------



## Bri 28

Lily - congratulations - its about time there was another positive! Hope it sticks around for you and you don't get sickness too bad like me - feel crap constantly all day!! Oh well its all worth it! x


----------



## laura2582

Hello! 
Thanks so much for your replies spudlin and Toni Bruce and thanks for the advice mejulie- I think that is good advice. I agree and ivf sounds so daunting I'm already feeling stressed out as it is . Fingers crossed for you that the clomid is successful for you. Drunk baby making sounds the way to go! 

What kind of things do you all do to help pass the time and keep your mind and body occupied? I'm thinking I should take up a hobby or something to give me something positive to think about and to take the edge off ttc 

Congratulations bri- hopefully things will get a bit easier for you! 

Also congratulations to lily- lovely news 

Toni- hope all goes well for you Friday 
Xxx


----------



## Myxini

Hi all. I've been reading your thread here for a long while today; big congratulations to all who've had a BFP, and loads of good luck to those still waiting to get there! 

I hope you don't mind if I join you soon? I've got three months' worth of Clomid sitting right here on my desk now, and will start on the next CD2; it will probably be next week, right when we're heading off for a holiday; typical! 

Like my signature says, we tried for a baby for several years in our 20s. I have PCOS and DH had such a low sperm count that the doctors refused to let us try Clomid then, saying it'd be useless. There was no NHS treatments available for us back then, so we had one private go for IVF, but my ovaries didn't really want to co-operate and obviously we got nowhere with that. Ended up putting TTC on the backburner. This year I all of a sudden started having AF and a proper cycle again (after 6 years of nothing), so that and other things got us thinking about trying again. We obviously thought we'd need to go for IVF - we actually live in an area that provides it now, luckily. 

Had all the tests done from scratch and went to hear results yesterday. Pretty shocked to hear we're both completely fine, according to the tests! Even my day21 progesterone was 57! I can't believe it, really... I thought I'd never ovulated in my whole life! We live much more healthily these days, but surely if we were both fine there'd be a baby by now? The consultant actually thought we might as well just try naturally, but because of the long time we've been trying, and because my cycle is still a bit weird, gave me the Clomid. Obviously not much use if I ovulate anyway (still can't believe that!), but here's to hoping it'll do some magic for us!   

Feel a bit dodgy that I apparently won't be monitored at all, though...


----------



## ToniBruce

Afternoon Ladies.

Thanks for the good luck Laura. I will be honest though, Im not holding out much hope. I have resigned myself to the dreaded drilling now!  
With regards to occupying yourself, work takes up a lot of time for me. It has been a god send when I have had to go for a scan in working hours and its not gone well, as the second I step out of that hospital Im back at work and don't have time to get upset or worried! I also have fantastic friends and family around me to keep my distracted. Taking up a hobby certain wont hurt!

Myxini..... Welcome to the group! There are a lovely bunch of girls on here who will talk with you through the lows and hopefully the highs of TTC! I can understand your worry re lack of monitoring. It really is hit and miss, as Im sure you can see from this thread, on what monitoring you get. Maybe push them a little for it, I think thy has worked for a couple of the ladies? Good luck with your journey, and fingers crossed for that BFP!

Love and baby dust to all!


----------



## SianJane90

*CD17*

Myxini -  and welcome to the group!! I hope you find lots of useful tips, advice and support on this thread, all the girls are fab! Even though you ovulate on your own Clomid may improve the quality of follies and maybe make you produce more. Are you & DH on any supplements? Julie on here swears by them, and I read somewhere (may have even been Julie) that their DH had low count & mobility but after a few months on the man-version of Pregnacare (I think it's Wellman?) he had another SA and his count and mobility were right up to normal ranges! So that could help with your MF's! I plan on getting some very soon too! Like Toni said, you should ask about monitoring, I think it does help keep you sane haha, but it varies from clinic to clinic - mine doesn't do CD21 bloods and Carly's doesn't do scanning! Are you using OPK's?

Laura - so pleased you had a good holiday! Where did you swan off to? I have read somewhere that any woman should never have more than 6 rounds of Clomid in her life because of it's link to cancer  But, I've come across ladies on their 9th cycle - so I think it's just a case of the opinion and beliefs of your consultant. Like Toni, my work takes up a lot of my time and energy so I don't focus on the dramas of TTC too much (luckily!!) some girls use acupuncture which I guess could break down the waiting around a bit. I'm about to join a gym because it would distract me and while I'd lose a few pounds it would help my fertility too, so could work wonders haha. What kind of things are you into?

Bri - hope you start feeling better soon, and start glowing with your pregnancy!

Julie - that's brilliant news that you ovulated! Fingers crossed that you get that BFP! What CD are you on now?

Carly - how's things for you now? Isn't your appointment tomorrow?

Toni - ah sorry to hear that honey! Hopefully they'll have a little growth spurt for Friday  .. If not, I've heard brilliant things about the ovarian drilling, not the drilling itself but the results afterwards 

Spudlin - Well done on your mission - definitely sounds like you got enough bd'ng in! Have you now told DH that he's been right on the mark? Or will you keep him guessing until OTD?

Lily - WOW!!  That came out of nowhere haha! But that is absolutely fab news, you really deserve it! Please keep in touch with us all and keep us updated on yours and baby's progress!

I don't think I missed anyone 
AFM - Just like normal I have had the week from hell after ovulation, I have had the worst pressure headache in the history of the world, so much so, I got tunnel vision and was very off balance yesterday! I have been getting hot flushes galore the past few days too! I'm sure these side effects are getting worse by the month! Surprisingly DH was really able to step up to the mark over ovulation even though we didn't think we'd see each other, so I think I definitely got my quota, best bit is, even after ovulation he hasn't stepped down 
I'm a little concerned that in a couple of weeks, if/when AF arrives I will then be on my last cycle of Clomid and I haven't even had a follow up appointment booked with my consultant. How did you ladies get your appointments? Did it happen automatically or did you have to mention it to someone?

xxx


----------



## Myxini

Thanks very much Toni and Sian.  

I think I'll try and ask for some bloods. I just think they might be better put to arrange that rather than schedule scans.

DH has been taking Wellman for years now. Also vitamins C and D, magnesium, zinc, q10, omega3... Some other things at times too, I think. He's really reduced guzzling down energy drinks and sodas in the past years, and has homemade lunches every day instead of random sandwiches and crisps (we eat pretty low carb these days), and of course now it's been a much longer time since he quit smoking than before. Doesn't drink very much either. Something must have worked, since his SA showed 8x more swimmers than before, and all quality factors good too! I take supplements as well. Gotta have em pills!  

Re. follow-up appointments: my consultant said she was going to arrange an appointment ready for when I've had these cycles, and asked me to cancel it if I get pregnant.


----------



## ToniBruce

Sian! Where have you been? How dare you have a life outside of our little thread??!

I haven't got a follow up appt either. Who does your scans? My fertility nurse does mine, A&E asked me today when Im booked in to see my consultant, when I said Im not she just said never mind, I'll just put you on the list for OD myself and just let him know! 
Speak to whoever does your scans.

Im on a last minute arranged OT shift tonight. Im struggling already and still have 7 hours to go!


----------



## Bluebell84

Hello! 

Lily! - congratulations!! You must be over the moo ! Wish you a healthy pregnancy.

Toni - are you booked on to see the consultant now? I don't know what OD means :s


Myxini - hello! I don't have scans but I have day 21 bloods done to see if I ovulated.. Or not so if you can get them do its worth doing I think.

Spudlin - glad the new approach seems to be working with the Dh! How are things now? 

Carly - that's good you ovulated! Our otd will be at the sane time. Waiting is killer! Hope your other half is recovering after his hospital trip 

Sian - that's good you had lots of baby making fun over ovulation. My fingers are crossed for you? When is your otd? 

Julie - fingers crossed for you too catching your ovulation  

Sorry for the short replies I'm doing it from my phone so it's hard to keep scrolling back and forward.

I found out yesterday that I did ovulate! So excited so for the first month I actually have a 'chance' and will either be very lucky it have a real af! 😄

Sending everyone positive thoughts and babydust

Xx


----------



## spudlin

Morning all, sorry afternoon...

I've had a fab few days, so I am embracing 40 today with a smile on my face. If we don't get that BFP this month it won't be for the lack of trying  

Bluebell, we did have a little waver a few days ago and I thought he had me sussed, but still managed to dtd. Don't get me wrong, it still isn't how it used to be, I think we are both having a bit of performance anxiety   but we are managing it so that's good. You can't help but have it in your mind all the time when you are TTC, the only way not to is to be drunk lol.

We are now also on the pregnacare his and her conception, mind you I have to give him his otherwise he wouldn't remember to take it!! You would think I am giving him a cyanide pill, the look on his face  . I believe our OH think we are mental at times, they don't get the technicalities do they?

Myxini, welcome, we are amongst friends on here, a lovely bunch of ladies  

Sian, nice to hear from you, thought you may have been busy lol, nice one you managed more bd than you had hoped for. Me too, he has really stepped up to the mark, we have pretty much managed every other day since before my scan on fri and my injection sun  

Laura, have you considered acupuncture or reflexology. I have been going for some months now and really look forward to my session. I go once a fortnight, mainly for acu, but had some reflexology at the weekend and loved it   my therapist says I was really responsive to it and feels I may benefit from something called EFT, so i am having that this evening (what the heck, I'll give anything a bash). I have to admit, for those sceptics out there, I can see a physical difference since starting acu. They diagnose by looking at your tongue and taking your pulse, so you find yourself randomly looking at your tongue. Quite amusing at traffic lights lol  . Anyway, I can see my tongue looks different. It used to be quite 'fat' and dry/cracked looking with a whitish coating on it. Now it is much flatter, more pink, no cracks or coating!!! It is weird to think about, but something is obviously changing. Lots of random people keep saying to me how well I look too, which I laugh about now cos it is lots of people, most days  . someone even said to me the other day that I was glowing, I thought, I wish I was 'glowing' in the baby sense lol. 
I also have a horse, so that keeps me pretty busy  

Julie, chuffed bout your drunken fumbling lol, I have had a fab birthday morning..... lol. Actually like I've already said, it's been a fab birthday week  

I don't tend to think about my otd cos never want to jinx things. My last 2 cycles with injection, I have gotten AF 2 weeks to the day after the injection so my aim is to get past there, then worry about testing   
I have been told that I shouldn't test before day 37 anyway as the HCG injection can give a false positive as it has to get out of your system, unless you are PG.

I take every day as every day


----------



## Carly82

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick one to say i havent forgotten about you all. Just at work and will do all personal this evening  

Spudlin           xxx


----------



## SianJane90

*CD18*

Myxini - Oh that's good that you're already on them and they're working for your DH. I keep meaning to order some his/her ones but I keep forgetting, I was explaining them to DH yesterday though and he thinks we should definitely get some!

Toni - I'm very sorry haha! A random nurse at the fertility clinic does mine - perhaps I'll mention it next month at my scan - although that will mean that I only have 2 weeks to find out if the last cycle has worked or not...! Oh bless you, night shifts are killers aren't they?! Especially last minute ones! You been feeling any twinges or anything?

Blubell - my OTD was supposed to be 18/19th Aug but for my own sanity I've pushed it back to the 20th, because I prefer waiting around for AF rather than test day!

Spudlin -  !! Glad to hear you've had a fun morning haha! I have been working loads lately and with these pressure headaches I've been going to bed pretty early. I think I will have to hand the pill to DH too, they don't have the motivation we do, do they.

Carly - looking forward to a catch up from you honey!

AFM - Still got the headaches although I think it's slightly easing off. I've been getting lots of achey pains yesterday and today - which I don't understand, because ovulation has been and gone and AF is too far off.. what else could be aching down there?!? 
I'm a little frustrated today because I've just seen an old friend who I haven't seen for about 4-5 years and she's had 2 kids, I put on the normal brave face and was able to do the whole "aren't they lovely" thing, she then told me that her first was a Clomid baby so I automatically said "I'm on that, it's my last month next month!" she then responded "oh you've had your 2 cycles already?" .... excuse me, what?!?! TWO cycles? No, I have to suffer 4, for now, who knows what they'll do at the follow up!! And then to top it off she actually said "Aaahhhhhhhhhhhhh, it'll happen for you!" like I was 6!! I couldn't help but feel patronised 
How would you ladies feel about meeting up if we could find a suitable day and somewhere central(ish) lol. We could make a whole day/afternoon of it to make the journey time worthwhile.. just an idea ??

xxxx


----------



## laura2582

Evening everyone

Happy birthday spudlin- sounds like you have had a happy birthday! Thanks for your reply about keeping busy. The reflexology you mentioned sounds fantastic, it's great that you are having noticeable health improvements too. At the very least it must be very relaxing, I might look into this too. That's great you have a hobby like keeping a horse 

Sian- it's great you enjoy your job and can through yourself into it to help keep you distracted. I hate my job and it is highly pressured and stressful, Im hanging in there at the moment for the job security while ttc but on the other hand I do worry that stress might be working against me. I do Zumba and Latin dancing for fun which I've done for years and it is really social but feel like I need to take something else on, like a bit of a 'project' or something. Not sure what yet but I'm sure ill come up with a silly idea. I was meant to run the London marathon earlier this year but decided to pull out due to starting clomid. My consultant also told me not to do it. As for your old friend, I am positive I would have taken her comments in the same way you did, I hate that golden phrase- it'll happen!!! Hope side effects/symptoms are going okay for you, arent bodies annoying lol It never fails to surprise me how much my pms and other symptoms vary each cycle, it feels like a cruel way of giving you false hope! Hopefully they are good signs for you x

I would be interested in meeting up, Sian I know your not a million miles away from me! 

Xx


----------



## SianJane90

*CD18*

Laura - I do love my job, so it does make it a lot easier. You should definitely be trying to eliminate as much stress as you can. What is it you do - if you don't mind me asking? I'm in 2 minds whether to apply for Uni again this year. I desperately want to go, but don't want to conceive mid-course and have to go on maternity leave then struggle with a toddler and doing a degree.. although, people do it, and I have such a good support network in my Mum and DH  It's just decisions, decisions, decisions. I even spoke to DH about stopping TTC for 3 or 4 years so I could do my degree, but the thought of putting it off breaks my heart and I don't know if I'm just thinking like that because I'm feeling negative about TTC again, and I'm just trying to take the pressure of myself - subconsciously of corse, or there wouldn't be all this confusion haha!!
I just don't know what to do for the better..
I used to dance too, always wanted to start again because I loved it, I won medals and trophies, it was fab! But I just don't have a partner to join with and don't just want to turn up on my own and end up waltzing myself! I would love to start RnB, ballroom and latin again  Wow, congrats on even contemplating the marathon! That's amazing. You wouldn't catch me running for a bus lol!
That saying drives me crazy.. "it'll happen" - "yes, and what if it doesn't?"..........
Oh yes, I forgot you only live down the road pretty much  It would be so nice to meet the people that have kept me sane the past few months


----------



## spudlin

Sian, meeting up sounds like a lovely idea.  I don't know where anyone lives, I'm in the north west not far from Manchester x


----------



## SianJane90

Spudlin - judging by Google Maps the central(ish) point between us two would be about Leicester   which I think is about 2hrs away from both of us as I'm in Ipswich - although obviously Laura lives about 45mins-1hr down south from me. 
I think Laura and me are the only 2 that lives down south haha, I think the rest of you ladies live more North... 

Hmmmmmmmmmmm 

xx


----------



## Carly82

Toni, good luck with your scan tomorrow. Let us know how you get on!

Julie, I love drunken sex haha....it's the best there is hehe. Fingers crossed for you !

Bri, hope your nausea doesn't last too much longer. When is your next scan? Have you started telling people? Or if not when do you think you will?

Myxini, hello! I'm not being monitored either and I hate it! I went to my gp and had 21 day bloods done the first 2 cycles which showed really good results but typical I didn't get them done on this round and my cycle has gone to pot!! It would just give me more peace of mind to be monitored and at least I would know if clomid was for me or not.

Bluebell84, not long till OTD. To be honest I'll probably do the same as you and wait till just after. After the amount I've spent on hpts this month I'm not in any hurry to splash out on anymore before af is due (well kind of due lol)

Spudlin, once again HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Glad you've had a great time. Sounds like you've managed to bd for us all hehe....glad the hubby has found his mojo  

Hi Laura, nice to see you on here again. Looking forward to catching up!

Sian, hope you're feeling ok and that the twinges your getting are a tiny liccle bean trying to get comfy  

I think a meet up would be lovely!! Defo up for that. I'm in Manchester........Spudlin where are you?

AFM, still no af, cd46. Saw my consultant yesterday and he thought it was really strange and to be honest he didn't have any answers. I told him about my positive OPK last week and he said if af hasn't arrived by end of next week, and of course if I'm not pg, then to take norethisterone and start afresh. 
Chris is on lots of warfarin tablets and is still doing daily injections. They've told him it could possibly affect him for a long time. We are considering putting in a complaint to our gp practise.
I've been given my appts for the egg share and they're at the end of the month. I'll have a councilling session, ultrasound scan and Chris will do his sample. I got my amh result back this week which is 39.9 which they said is optimal  

Hope I've not missed anyone

Love to all xxx


----------



## Myxini

Morning folks. 

Carly - I bet that long cycle is doing your head in; how frustrating! But here's to hoping you just ovulated late, and won't be needing that norethisterone. We had our IVF attempt as an egg share too. A real win win, I think, when it works! The clinic (we were with CARE Manchester) were so wonderful with us too, even though unfortunately things didn't go to plan. I'd definitely try that again, if I could (and ended up needing more IVF). 

Spudlin - Belated happy birthday! Glad you enjoyed yourself.

Bluebell - Great news about ovulation; fingers crossed. 

Sian - I dish out DH's supplements for him in the mornings, too.  It's not that he wouldn't care himself - just don't think he'd get round to thinking about it, or something...

I'm going to be awol for a bit and catch up with all your news and everything once I'll actually get started with the pills myself. My mom is coming to stay with us for a few days today, and right after that me and DH are going off grid. It's our 10th wedding anniversary next week and we've rented a cottage by the sea in Scotland, so we'll be packing our hiking boots, kagools and midge repellents and plan to chill for almost two weeks.


----------



## ToniBruce

Afternoon Ladies.

Just a quick one while Im on my break.

Meeting up sounds lovely! Im in Birmingham so Im pretty much central so ok for anywhere.

Happy belated birthday Spudlin! Hope you had a lovely day.

I had my scan this morning. Still nothing. So, this is the end of my Clomid journey, for now. She has put me on the urgent waiting list for Ovarian Drilling, she said it will be 5-6 weeks. Im going on holiday the end of Sep though so if its not in the next 4 weeks Ill have to wait until after my hols, she said the pressure of being on a plane doesn't mix well with the gases that are left in your tummy so Im not going to risk being bad while Im away! Anyway, I have to try naturally for 4 month after the op, of still no pregnancy then back to see her, and prob back for my remaining 3 cycles of Clomid. I will be having CD21 bloods done over those 4 months though. She said 80% of women ovulate on their own after OD, so fingers crossed Im not one of the 20%!! 

xx


----------



## OrangeLilyLady

Toni - I hope you don't have to wait too long for the ovarian drilling and it sorts things out for you.

Carly - Fingers crossed something happens for you soon, preferably pg rather than af.  I hope your dh is better soon.

Sian - Sorry to hear you are going through a confusing time at the moment.  My sister in law got pregnant half way through her 3 year degree.  She just took a year out and finished it with toddler in tow.  So, it can be done if you really want it.  Only take a TTC break if you're really sure.  Although I know you are still young, it's best not to leave things too long as your chances do go down with age, as my doctor kept reminding me.  Big hugs x

Laura - Sorry to hear your job is stressing you out, I hope things calm down so you can concentrate on what is important - TTC.

Spudlin - I hope you enjoyed your birthday.  I'm sure the partying and relaxing will help.

Bluebell - Glad to hear your ovulated, fingers crossed it turns out to be a positive.

Bri - Thanks.  I hope your sickness stops soon.  I hope I don't get that lovely symptom!

Julie - Thanks for the message.  I hope you manage to get pg again very soon!

AFM - Thanks everyone.  Still buzzing at the moment.  I had no real symptoms or warning that this could be the month, just slight cramping and sore boobs, but that is quite normal for me before AF.  So take heart, having no symptoms might be a good thing!  I calculated that I am 4 weeks and 4 days pregnant, but still waiting to see the doctor, that will be on Tuesday.  Only symptoms I have are cramping, sore boobs and bloating, otherwise feeling fine.  Hope it stays that way.

Lily x


----------



## Carly82

Myxini, I'm really excited to get stuck into the egg share. My next appointment isn't till the 28th and it feels like ages away. I hope too that it was just a late ovulation. Should be due on next Wednesday or Thursday so will soon find out.
Have a fabulous time away and will catch up when you're back  

Toni, sorry it wasn't good news at the scan! Really hope the ovarian drilling works for you. I had it done a few years ago and although it wasn't pleasant it wasn't as bad as I thought. Good luck Hun!  

Lily, you must be on top of the world. Hope you carry on symptom free for a while and you don't get the dreaded morning sickness!

AFM, I'm so glad it's weekend and I can have a nice lay in tomorrow. Been feeling really tired these last few days even though I've had no trouble sleeping. 
Chris says thank you to you all for the well wishes. Although his leg is still the size of a house it does seem to be losing a tiny bit of swelling each day!

Love to all xxx


----------



## fayesmith

Hi everyone 

Hope you don't mind me joining in on this post, just I start my first cycle of clomid on 28th of this month. I have been ttc for 3 years now then discovered I have PCOS, I gave birth to a precious little boy named Jayden back 6 years ago and sadly he passed away after 2 days. Also I have had 6 mc   so I want this to work so badly..... so thought it be nice to have some fertility buddies as I believe this helps

Look forward to hearing off you all 

Faye xx


----------



## spudlin

Welcome Faye, good luck with your new journey.

Hi everyone else, nothing much to report as I am now in the dreaded 2ww  

I had a mini rant today as my lovely brother (husband of said hideous SIL) has not made any effort to come to see me for my 40th birthday, he posted a generic ******** message like everyone else!!! Well peeved I can tell you, especially after I made the effort to go to his house, with her there, on his actual birthday and take him a lovely card and present. Then my other brother has only just appeared today, 3 days after my birthday with the most pathetic gift ever and the card was made by my niece!! Now I now it may sound like I am a completely ungrateful .... but come on, it is supposed to be a special birthday and when friends make more of an effort than your own family something is so wrong. My OH's 2 sisters and his step mum bought me a Tiffany bracelet and cath kidston stuff and the girls in work bought me pandora!!! I proper lost it with my mum, I said that is it from now on, I will not be bothering with any of em. She then tried to defend them, that went down well. Then proceeded to tell me she is going pram shopping with the cow bag SIL tomorrow!!! I mean how much more can you kick a dog when it is down  . I said that's nice for you, to which she replied, 'I'll buy your pram'!!!! Another kick in the teeth. Then she said she's doing Sunday roast for them and did we want to come!!! er no!!!

I have had enough of em all, so I am officially adopting you guys as my new family, hope you don't mind lol. My poor hubby must be sick of me moaning about them so new leaf from now.... to hell with em. We are all that matters  

Sorry ladies, didn't know who else to talk to


----------



## Carly82

Spudlin, I'll be part of your adopted family  
Families, as much as we love them can be so insensitive sometimes. My mum especially can be the worst for it. Apart from the clomid we've not even begun treatment yet and already she keeps saying "what if it doesn't work" and "you can't try forever"! I feel like saying "FFS we have barely started and you're on about the end! 
Maybe it's me and I just get too sensitive sometimes but they really frustrate me. Even Chris sometimes as he's the other way and says all the time it will work and I just want to scream WHAT IF IT DOESN'T! 
I'm sure that's the case with your mum. Maybe she doesn't really know what to say and it comes out wrong. 
Where abouts are you? If you're close to Manchester we should try and meet for coffee xx

Hi faye, welcome to the thread. I'm so sorry to hear about Jayden and all of your losses. That must of been such a heartbreaking time. Really hope the clomid works for you. Have you been using OPK's? Do you know if you've ovulated yet or are you being monitored? 

Hi everyone else, hope everyone's enjoying their weekend xx


----------



## fayesmith

Thanks for the welcome 

I really dont know what to expect with chlomid thats why I am trying to get as much info as poss.... so all I know atm is im staring my clomid on 28th lol. 

If any1 has info for me that will be much appreciated .

Nice to speak to people that are going through the same 

Faye xx


----------



## Carly82

Ah sorry Faye, read your post wrong and thought you started last month.

What kind of things would you like to know? X


----------



## fayesmith

Well I was wondering will this treatment help me ovulate as I havnt had AF for nearly 2 years.  My dr hasnt really explained what it does lol.


----------



## spudlin

Soz Carly, just realised I didn't answer your question a few posts ago when you asked whereabouts I lived. I am near Preston so not far from you. We could meet for coffee and a rant lol. If we do all meet up we could travel down together maybe?

Little update on my birthday/family saga. Said brother has now contacted me and wants to call over this evening with my card etc. I said to OH, I bet he brings her with him. He said 'no surely not, he will know not to'. He gives my family far more credit than I do!!! I know she will be in tow and I will have to put my game face on yet again, IN MY OWN BLUMMIN HOUSE   GGRRRR

What is it with people?


----------



## Carly82

Hi faye. Yes clomid should make you ovulate. It encourages your ovaries to produce more follicles which contain the eggs and you should look for ovulation on average around cd14 but if youre using opks maybe test from day 10 onwards. Some people have scans to check progress and then get an injection to release the egv but not in my case. I have been ovulating without the need for an injection...apart from this cycle as i ovulated over 2 weeks late x


----------



## Carly82

Spudlin. I hope for your sake she doesnt turn up at your house! She must realise she wouldnt be welcome. Im in salford so not a million miles away. My sil lives in chorley which i think is quite close to you? We should definitely travel together if we arrange a meet up xx


----------



## spudlin

Carly, Chorley is 15 mins from my house so that's looking like a plan. I can do Salford in less than half an hour too  

My brother came alone   thank god. I think maybe he's got it. I saw the witch getting out of mums car on her drive, I have to pass mums house to go out, she is that close. I didn't stop, I shouted out the window that I was running late. Like I want to see her unloading baby stuff. I personally think it is very early at 12 weeks to buy a pram, but what would I know in my position  

This brother outdid my other one on the gift front anyway, I got the equivalent in vouchers that I gave to him the other week for his birthday, so that's more pleasing.

Can I just say I'm blummin sick of ranting, I am like Victor Meldrew at the min, enough already. I'm 40 and fabulous so from tomorrow I am vowing to rant much less and take lots of deep breaths lol  

Everyone else must be busy cos it's quiet on here tonight. Hello all xx


----------



## fayesmith

Hi all

I have been so busy today... I am tryin to book a venue for my wedding but everywhere is so busy lol.  I havnt been feeling to clever today past few mornings I have been feeling very sick and I have a deep cramping pain lower left abdomen. 

Hope every1 is ok 

Xxx


----------



## SianJane90

Very quick reply...

Faye- If AF is not due until the end of the month then your bang in time for ovulation, that could explain how your feeling. Have you got any OPKs? I think you may ovulate in the next couple of days!
And RE your previous question: I had never ovulated before but Clomid has made me ovulate every month  

Will do personals and better post tomorrow girlies!
Lots of love and babydust xxxx


----------



## SianJane90

*CD22*

Carly - strange you consultant couldn't give you any answers but atleast the end of next week isn't too far away. Great news about your AMH results, and that Chris is slowly on the mend. I had a dream about you and your egg sharing last night hahaha, you went in for a scan to check on eggs and your nurse said she though she wouldn't have a problem collecting a quarter of a million eggs from you  very strange lol! RE: our meeting, when do/don't you work?

Myxini - Hope you have fun with your Mum, and on your time away with DH! Speak soon honey.

Toni - The OD plan sounds like a good one, and sounds like they feel quite positive about it. Is OD just for ladies who don't usually ovulate? What do they actually do during OD, I have no idea what the procedure is! If you're up for meeting too, how long do you have your rotas up to at the moment?

Lily - that's brilliant about your SIL. It is a hard decision, I don't think I'll take a TTC break, it's not want I really want. Fingers crossed you stay symptom free for as long as possible and good luck with your appointment for tomorrow, let us know how it goes.

Faye - Welcome to our thread. I hope you have found some of the answers you were looking for, the ladies here are brilliant, and we try to help and support each other the best we can  feel free to join us for meeting up! If you haven't had AF for 2 years are you going to be taking Provera or Norethisterone to bring on AF this month? Sorry to hear about baby Jayden  it must have been heartbreaking! Ah, I loved planning my wedding, it was amazing seeing it all come together on the day, congratulations!!

Spudlin - I will be part of your adopted family too!! I'm pleased you brother came through for you and didn't bring the witch with him! You're new life vow sounds great haha, but we are here when a rant is needed!!

AFM - I am now getting the usual 2ww symptoms - cannot stop eating, waking up for a wee in the night, really bloated, ridiculous tiredness  But my pressure headaches are started go now at least, the pain has gone but I can still feel the pressure if I move my head too quick.
I've decided to apply for Uni but I'm not going to stop TTC, I will just take maternity leave if it happens. 
So this meeting.. who is okay/not okay about the 2 hour drive? I'm okay with it. And any suggestions for when?

xxx


----------



## laura2582

Hello everybody hope you are all okay

Sorry for my slow reply,I was exhausted this weekend after my horrendous first week back at work following my recent holiday. I can't remember who asked but I went to a wedding in Florence, had a lovely time and can highly recommend that part of the world. I think I ate my body weight in gelato! Lol

I can't really reduce stress in my line of work as it involves a high level of responsibility. I had a bit of meltdown in Saturday evening as I was finding it all a but overwhelming and one of my friends from work appears to cd expecting (not yet announced) and that really hit me like a truck on Friday. I got really upset and my poor husband bless him was so sweet and supportive. We have decided that if our last three cycles of clomid are unsuccessful I will resign and will get a less stressful job. im okay with this despite the money and years of studying i have invested in my career, i think my priorities and views on life have really changed during this journey. I'm not sure i can cope with my job and having ivf. Plus my work place is male oriented and highly competitive so don't think they are likely to support me very well if I need time off for appointments etc I have to fib all the time to have blood tests etc as it is 

Anyway, I had good news this morning that my progesterone level was 38 so another good month at 100mg. I'm due on on Wednesday but I've had no symptoms and feel exactly the same as I always do before af but ill have to wait and see. I don't ever actually take a pregnancy test each month I just wait for at to show. I think I'm so nervous about getting a negative I won't put myself through that too 

Sian- that's good you like your job and it is really is good to have a supporting family. Hey another dancer! It really is so much fun isn't it, I even take part in the exAms and shows so I can put it into practice. Well done on your decision to apply to Uni, good for you! It's probably better to try rather than regret not doing it in years to come. I remember lots of fellow students with children when I was at Uni and people managed. I think you do as well as the amount of effort and work you put in. I'm sure you will do great ! 

Hi myxini, hope you are enjoying your trip to Scotland it sounds amazing. Congrats on your 10 year anniversary that's fantastic! Me and hubby are celebrating our two years today

Carly- nice to hear from you too. Sorry you are having a long cycle it must be so frustrating, the wait each month is painfully long as it is. Congrats on your Amh result and hope your hubby is on the mend. Pardon my la m of knowledge but what does the Amh result mean? It's not something that has ever been you bed upon with my blood test results. Is it to do with your egg count? 

Toni, sorry to hear about your latest scan and end if clomid. Fingers crossed the drilling works for you and you fit into the 80% is it quite an invasive procedure? Will you be awake for it? 

Lily- thanks for your comments. Hope pregnancy is treating you well! X

Spudlin- hope you are well, good luck for this month and hope you and hubby are okay. Great attitude to life and heart goes out to you with the family issues you'be been having. I completely take your side on that one! 
Finally, hi Faye! Nice to meet you on here, hope wedding planning is going well, how exciting for you ! What sort of wedding are you opting for?


----------



## laura2582

Ps apologies for the poor typing errors in my post, iPod typing keys are not my friend! X


----------



## fayesmith

Hi all

Sorry I havnt replied been to the hospital because I kept feeling very dizzy and sick along with cramps in my lower abdomen.  Doctor told me it was due to hormone imbalance. 

I dont really know sian wot they will give me they just said they are goin to start me on 100mg chlomid.  Thats why I joined all you wonderful women because I feel most of my questions are now answered. So thank you   

As for meeting up I live in south wales so its probably a fair old treck for me but thanks again for the invite. 

Speak soon faye xx


----------



## Carly82

Evening  

Spudlin, next time I'm going to be at sil's I'll let you know. Or I could meet you at the trafford centre for a coffee if you fancy. Will sort something soon   glad your brother came alone!

Sian.....I hope I get a lot of eggs to share but a quarter of a million      Your dream was hilarious!!
I work office hours mon-fri 8.30 - 5.00. I don't work weekends  
I've got no weekends left for August and am away the first week of sept but any time mid sept onwards is good for me.

Laura, brilliant progesterone level. No doubt you ovulated   MY af should also be due tomorrow. I really hope if I'm not pg that it comes by Friday or else I might have to take the norethisterone to bring it on and I don't really want to. Are you still leaving it till thurs/fri to test if af doesn't arrive?
You're right about the AMH, it tests your egg reserve and mine came back high so the doctor said it means I have lots of healthy eggs  

Faye, hope you're feeling much better soon. We're all here if you need anymore info  

Hi everyone else, hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## OrangeLilyLady

Hi all, hope everyone is feeling OK today. 
We saw our GP this morning and booked in with the midwife and got our pregnancy pack. Should hear from the midwife in a couple of weeks.
We also saw our fertility doctor this afternoon who has booked us in for an early pregnancy scan next week, just to check that the fertility drugs have not given us multiple babies, although scan is not 100% clear so soon, sometimes they can pick them up. Can't wait to see our little peanut on the screen.

Sending lots of baby dust to you all 
Lily (5+1)


----------



## laura2582

Hi everybody 

Lily- that must be so exciting for you, hope the scan goes well

Carly- hope the af hurries up for you ( if not pg) so you can avoid the norethisterone. Is that a tablet ? Why can't we just have normal cycles where everything is the same each month?!  Yes I will most likely wait till weekend if I don't have af before then but trying not to think about that and go about normal life otherwise I will get too preoccupied about it . That's fantastic you have lots of healthy eggs, the positives help and it's good you now that isn't an issue for you to also worry about 

On another note, Had a lovely wedding anniversary, when I got home from work my hubby had ran me a hot bath and cooked up a storm in the kitchen! If only he cooked on other days of the year lol xxx


----------



## Carly82

Hiya

Laura, any sign of af yet? Nothing for me, doesn't even feel like its around the corner!

Lily, how exciting. I bet you can't wait for your scan! Are you getting any symptoms yet? When I had Connor, he's 13 now, I had nothing. Didn't even find out till I was 4 months gone  

Where has everyone been recently I'm missing you all  

AFM,  CD52!!!!!!!!!!  
No sign of af at all. I hate it around the time af is due as I'm sure I imagine signs and symptoms. I've felt sick quite a bit over the last couple of days and I know at any other time of the month I'd probably not even notice but as soon as af is due I'm thinking ohhhhhhh! Besides, if I go off the ovulation sticks 2 weeks ago, we barely DTD, I think only once so it's very highly unlikely. Wow I'm such a misery guts today lol xx


----------



## laura2582

Evening

Carly- no af yet but been having cramps this afternoon. Just wish that it would hurry up if its going to happen lol! The day has dragged today watching and waiting lol. Wow 4 months and no symptoms! 

Xx


----------



## OrangeLilyLady

Hi all
Hope everyone has had a good day. I felt nauseous most of the morning and exhausted all day. Plus I've got such bad bloating and gas, it's going to be hard to keep it a secret for long. Off to bed shortly. I guess having ME/CFS has made me even more exhausted. Anyone else got a chronic illness they are also dealing with?

Lily (5+2)


----------



## spudlin

Sounds good Carly.

I work Mon Tues Thurs Fri, so let me know when you are likely to be about and we will defo meet for a coffee


----------



## Bluebell84

Hello ladies 

I got a bfn this morning. I've been crying ever since. This whole thing is so hard and draining.

Nothing else seems important to me and I feel like I spend my whole time waiting. Now I'm going to have to wait for my af to start round 2 to the then wait for ovulation ... Etc x

I was so hopeful and now It seems like an impossible dream.

How does everyone cope and what do you tell yourself when you get the dreaded bfn?


----------



## Carly82

Morning everyone.

BFN also for me this morning as AF has finally landed. Will be starting round 4 of clomid tomorrow. 

Sorry you also got a bfn Bluebell  

Catch up with you all later

Lots of love xx


----------



## spudlin

Ah Carly, gutted for you but at least it has landed at long last!!!

I've got a feeling I may be joining you at the weekend as been having some crampy feelings  

It will be round 7 for me next time


----------



## laura2582

Hello 

So sorry Carly and bluebell xx

Bluebell u truly don't know the answer to your questions either, this process makes you feel so helpless doesn't it. I completely relate to everything you said. I hope you feel a little better now and will hopefully be thinking positively for your next cycle x I suppose everyone has different techniques to cope, this month ivf been trying to focus on a project which I enjoy and is a good distraction. At the mo I'm sprucing up my garden, decorating shed, planting flowers. I at least know something positive will come of my efforts and it is carthartic 

As for me, no sign of af yesterday but not going to read too much into that at the moment, gonna hold off testing if I can xxx


----------



## laura2582

Sorry that post meant to say I don't know the answer to your question! Not u dont xxSorry xxx


----------



## mejulie40

carly - sorry its a bfn after the nightmare wait but at least you can get going again.. hows chris now? big hugs x

Bluebell - no easy way to cope with a bfn except to cry it out.. then come on here to scream & shout.. sending a big hug your way hun x

Sian - what day are you on now ive lost track.. hope you are ok x

Orangelilly - good to hear you & baby are well.. bet you cant wait for the scan x

Spudlin, laura, toni & anyone else.. hello xx

Afm - still no results & no af but if it was ovulation last week then i'm on day 24 so may just test sunday & see what happens.. driving me a little crazy as just want to get going with clomid again..


----------



## fayesmith

Hi everyone

Such a busy few days for me..... seem to be working day and night lately lol.  After reading all the messages im so anxious for the 28th to come so I can finally start my chlomid journey.

Lily - congratulations hope you and baby are fine sending love your way xxx

Hope everyone is ok and doing well.. 

I will be back on later I have to go cut and blowdry a clients hair 

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laura2582

Morning all, 

Well feeling really cheesed off this morning. Period is two days late but tested and bfn this morning. Feeling okay about it but just annoyed as my periods have been like clockwork for late six months and now I'm worried Im heading back towards long irregular cycles ggrrrr! 


Xxx


----------



## Carly82

Hi Laura,

Thats what happened to me last month. Really got my hopes up   Ended up having a 52 day cycle!!

Hope that wont be the same for you hun xx


----------



## laura2582

Hi Carly

Thanks for your message- how crazy! I really hope not as having such bad symptoms all week and want them to end! Xx


----------



## SianJane90

*CD26*

Laura - sprucing up the garden sounds like a good idea, I got green fingers a few months ago to take my mind off things, but now everythings planted there's not really a lot else I can do haha. I used to take part in competitions and exams, I absolutely loved it, really want to do it all again! Really hope AF or BFP turns up for you soon! Glad you had a nice time in Florence 

Faye - I'm really pleased we've been able to help you! Have they told you to just start taking Clomid on the 28th then? Have you got them from GP or fertility clinic?

Carly - Oh thank gosh that AF finally decided to show. At least now you can crack on with 4th cycle! Is AF any worse after being absent last month?

Lily - Good luck for your scan next week, you must be so excited! When do you plan on telling people? Does anyone know yet? I don't know when I would start telling people if it ever worked for me 

Bluebell - I'm so sorry it hasn't worked for you this month! It's not the end though until the dreaded AF arrives. How are feeling today?

Julie - So when AF arrives you'll be back on Clomid this month? That's great. Obviously would be better if you got a BFP on Sunday.

AFM - I think it's the end of this month for me too. I have been getting those cramps the past couple of days again and yesterday my womb felt very heavy, just like back in the first cycle! Then I got that brownish stuff, which for me is a pretty much guaranteed sign that my AF is imminent  I think I'm okay about it though because as soon as AF arrives I can start my 4th cycle, and that's the last one I'm prescribed, so I will be off to my consultant to find out what plan B is - as if Clomid was my plan A.. getting pg the ol' natural way was my plan A, I'm down to plan F by now 
So our meeting is definitely looking like a Saturday, from the middle of Sept then.. I only have rota until the middle of Sept, so anything after that I could request it off so any Saturday is good for me. Any Saturday people can suggest or can't do? And is everyone okay with Leicester?
It's my Mum and Step-Dads birthday today so me and DH are off to their house to babysit my little brothers while they have a night away!

Hello to everyone else xxxxxxx


----------



## spudlin

Sian I am right there with you hun as we are pretty much cycle matched this month aren't we. Would be nicer if we both got a BFP though wouldn't it?  

I too have been crampy, no spotting etc yet but I am anticipating that for Sunday as that will be 2 weeks after my injection which is when AF has been landing.

Next round will be number 7, but only number 4 with monitoring and jabs. I don't believe I ever ovulated on the clomid before the trigger shots  

I've got 3 rounds left and that is it for me. My next option will be IVF.

I was speaking to my friend in work today who's friend has been in our position for some time, she is a couple of years older than me too and she had basically given up any thought of ever becoming a mum as she wasn't eligible for NHS IVF either and it is a massive financial blow, even for 1 round  

Anyway, I haven't asked after her for a while as I knew she was quite disheartened with it all and time has just passed by. She is 9 weeks pregnant  . How lovely. Bless my friend said she didn't want to tell me in case it upset me  

I said I am so pleased for her and that it is only my horrid SIL I resent for being prego and to be honest now I have gotten over the initial upset I couldn't care less!!! I don't begrudge anyone else being blessed with a child, well except maybe some of the grot I have on my caseload, but then they are shocking parents!!

All I did feel was a little renewed hope for me and my lovely new fertility friends (that's you guys by the way  ).

It can happen, we just need to stay positive so I am sending you all lots of cyber hugs, prayers and positive vibes. Here you are.....


----------



## spudlin

Oopsy, in all my waffling on there I forgot to say, mid Sept is ok for me if we are still arranging a meet up. After the 14th would be ideal, but can rearrange stuff to suit others.


----------



## fayesmith

Hi all

Sian I am under a consultant at the fertility clinic. I see him on the 28th of this month so I am hoping that they will give my chlomid to me as the nurse said this will be the first plan. So I am guessin he will start me on treatment but its my first meeting with my consultant. I have met with fertility nurse a month ago.

Can anybody tell me if they went through the same procedure?

Thanks 

Faye xx


----------



## mejulie40

Faye - my consultant gave me 3 month prescription for clomid. i need to take mine days 2-6 it worked first time but mc at 9wks   just waiting now to start again.. make a list of things you want to ask consultant at the apt.. its all a bit stressful at start but believe me its 100 x better than the drama of ivf so pray it works for you hun & we are all here to support you xx

Sian - i live in kent & work sats so its hard to meet up at mo x

luv & babydust to you all


----------



## SianJane90

spudlin - yes we were a day apart, but I think ovulation made us the same dpo! Ah, I hope your symptoms are just fooling you and it's a BFP for you!! I am 99.9% sure that AF is coming for me, I'm sure I actually felt PMT come over me this afternoon.. my poor DH   Wow, they gave you 10 cycles! I'm hoping I don't get more Clomid, I just don't have any faith that my body is working on it! I don't know what I'm hoping for though - just something that's finally going to make my dreams come true!! Oh excellent, how would everyone feel about Sept 28th? It's payday too 

Faye - Ooooooooooooohhh I understand now. I thought you already had them in hand and had just been randomly told a date to start taking them, haha, sorry, I'm little slow at the moment. I think if you tell him that you haven't seen AF for a while he/she will probably give you Norethisterone or Provera to bring AF on. I have had a stint on both. 5 days of Norethisterone, a few months before I started treatment, because I was admitted to hospital with abdominal pain, and they discovered that my womb lining was waaaaay too thick and I had to have a biopsy of it too, anyway they gave me Norethisterone to shred the lining. Then when I was referred for fertility treatment I was prescribed Provera for 10days to bring on AF as I told him that the only recent AF I had had was the Norethisterone induced one. I have originally been prescribed 4 cycles on 100mg CD2-6 with monitoring and HCG injections. I never saw a fertility nurse, I was just referred to the clinic and saw a fertility DR. The 28th must feel like miles away hun  

Julie - Ah.. well we could rearrange if you would like to join us?

xx


----------



## Carly82

Sian, af has been surprisingly kind to me. I was expecting it to hit like a ton of brick but its actually quite light with hardly any cramps! I've also found that whilst being on clomid they only seem to last about 4 days whereas before they were about 5/6 days long. 
How are you? Are you testing soon? Keeping everything crossed for you.
September 28th sounds great to me  

Hi everyone else. Is anyone doing anything nice this weekend? We've got nothing planned, just ordered takeaway  
I'm on CD3 so day 2 of clomid. Nothing yet to report.

Love to all xx


----------



## SianJane90

Carly - oh that's good that you're not suffering with it! Well my plan was to test on Tuesday/Wednesday if no AF. I posted the other day that I felt that AF was coming because of the cramps and spotting.. Well I've had nothing since! All signs and symptoms have vanished  So no idea what's going on. I usually get AF CD28-30 and today (Sunday) I am CD28.
I have nothing planned for this weekend apart from I am on a night shift as we speak. 
Have I told you that my little sister has announced she is moving to Spain in 4 weeks  I am devastated! We've only just started talking again and getting back to normal (no thanks to her *!?$%£ of a fiancé!! He is beyond knob-like - just thinking about him makes me so angry!!!!!). Anyway, so she's swanning off with _him_ ... But it's a great opportunity for her so I have to put in bestest bravest big sister face on and hope she meets a sexy Spanish Monsieur  I have got her a card that's being passes around the whole family, and we've arranged a nice meal and secretly invited a few of her closest friends, I might make her a cd of "don't leave me" songs for her 3 day drive over there haha! Any more nice ideas??

How is everyone? It's gone quiet again!
Xxx


----------



## Arliparli

Hi there , newbie to clomid , 1st cycle and a bit wet behind the ears with it at the moment but I will get there. Good luck to you all ladies xx


----------



## mejulie40

cd1

Arlipali - welcome to this crazy group.. you will find great support here x

Sian - shame your sister is moving away.. mine lives in spain all summer as her dh works there & i miss her loads x

Carly - good to hear af is ok pray its your month hun x

Hello everyone else x

Afm - af has finally arrived but doc wants me to hold of until next one to start clomid so guess its a nat cycle this month.. off to ashford designer outlet with dh today hope to find some bargins  

luv & babydust to you all x


----------



## Bluebell84

Morning! 

Sian - sad that your sister is moving but think of the weekends away you will have to do to Spain to visit  just get her to busy up her fellow for the time you are there? Any sign of the AF? 

Julie - hopefully you will get a natural bfp this month! 

Carly - I hope this round of clomid is your round! I can't wait to start my next round.

Laura - thank you for your kind reply the other day. How are you getting on, any sign of your af?
Im in the same situation. I am currently on cd35 after ovulating late and no sign of af and bfn?
I had my day 21 bloods taken on the 5th but that was actually day 22. The results showed I ovulate so if I ovulated and didn't get preggers then surely my af should come? Anyone else had something similar?

I'm keen to start the next round. 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend x


----------



## spudlin

Morning all,

Just wanted to say I believe OH and I may have some level of normality back  

We had a lovely evening, nice food and wine followed by a rather randy hubby  

I think the secret is we may have regained our sense of humour back again. Plus I am resigned to go with the flow again and see what cards I am dealt. I truly believe you guys have helped in my crazy journey, I will remain forever in your debt  

Welcome Arlipali, like Julie says you will be offered so much support on the site and in particular on this thread. It has been ongoing for some time now and I think I can speak for everyone on it by saying we truly are fertility friends   
It is quite surreal, but it does actually feel like we all know each other, yet we have never met...yet. I chat on here with these guys like I would text friends   

It does really help cos we are all in the same boat, at differing stages but so very conscious of how each other would be feeling, which, even with the best will in the world, our friends and family generally care, but don't know how it feels unless they have experienced it too. I am fortunate that my sister in law has had a clomid baby and is currently trying for number 2. She too is struggling again so I tend to limit offloading her way at the minute. We do have the occasional joint rant though, especially as we have a couple of unpleasant relatives who are prego at the min lol. I do try to not think bad things about them but hey, you gotta have an outlet somewhere eh?  

My little update...today is D day   2 weeks since my jab. I have been getting AF on this day for the last 2 cycles and this month I am feeling very similar so not holding my breath  . I got some pinkish discharge (sorry if TMI) yesterday, so thought here we go, but nothing else...yet. I still feel crampy though and have done on and off for over a week, so defo think the witch will land. It will be a pity though cos if she does land it won't be for the lack of BD this time  

Where are you at today Sian? It sounds positive that AF signs have died off for you, keep that witch at bay lol.

Bluebell, my cycles were all over the place, even on clomid, before they scanned me and gave me a HCG injection. Like Carly I would go almost 2 months without AF and no BFP  , very disheartening. I had to take my next rounds without AF, which when you have that nagging at the back of your mind thinking, 'am I prego and will I harm it taking the clomid', is quite stressful. 

For anyone interested, I went for my acupuncture yesterday, I have also started some reflexology at the same time, which I really love. My therapist is fab and is so focused on my fertility. She says the difference in me recently is excellent, and I have to agree, despite the fact that I think AF is landing today, I am feeling really good, more like my old self. I have been listening to a relaxation/hypnotherapy cd, specifically for fertility and find it very calming. She also told me they are re starting a meditation group in the next couple of weeks and there was a time when I would have laughed about something like that but I really want to give it a go. I used to do pilates (no class near me at the min  ) and I loved the relaxation time in that so I think I will get a lot from it. 

Have I asked before if any of you guys have tried acu or any other complementary therapy?

Catch you later when I'm sure I won't be as upbeat when the witch lands


----------



## fayesmith

Hi all hope every1 is doing ok..... just 10 more days until I meet with my consultant it is dragging so much lol.

I feel very down today I suppose its just one of them days for me  
Also I have a strange feeling that af is goin to happen this month as I have got cramps and feel really emotional too. 

Speak soon xxxxx


----------



## SianJane90

*CD28*

Arli - Welcome!! What day do you start Clomid? If you have any questions, feel free to ask, usually one of us on here will be able to relate or at least answer!

Julie - Oh really, how long has she lived out there? Do you see her much? Good luck with the natural cycle again this month!

Bluebell - I wouldn't be able to talk to her about making her OH busy, she's not that approachable about that sort of thing. Love is blind, and he's really pulled the wool over her eyes, she would choose him over her family any day  I have no answers for your lack of AF as I've never been in that position so I can't imagine how frustrating it must be stuck in Limbo!!

Spudlin - that's amazing honey (I'm going to ignore my own enthusiasm over your bedroom antics haha), I'm so pleased that you and DH have managed to find that spark again, it must be like a weight's been lifted - which will only improve your TTC chances too  I really agree with what you said about you girlies on here, I'd be a lost, quivering wreck if I didn't have you lot 
So much for symptoms going, I've been getting aches last night and early this morning, but they've gone again at the moment. This cycle seems to have really dragged for some reason, probably because I had to skip last month but I just want to get next cycle out of the way so I can see what else the consultant could suggest. I have thought about acu, but I'm not sure about. How does it work? I know a lot of people swear by it, but I just don't understand how it could work  And I'm not good with needles, does it hurt? I've been thinking of joining a gym because losing a few pounds could only help with TTC, and would give me something else to focus on.

Faye - Ah, sorry you feel down today hun. It does sound like the emotions of AF. It would have been handy if you had already seen your consultant because you could have started Clomid as soon as AF turns up, fingers crossed it holds of for 10 days for you!

AFM - like I said, started getting slight cramps again. I'm not expected to get AF today though, I'm thinking it might be tomorrow or possibly Tuesday. I will test on Wednesday if she hasn't arrived by then.
So, just so we can get things planned, who is coming to our meeting in Leicester on 28th Sept? Or does anyone need to rearrange dates? What does everyone want to do?

xxx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi ladies

Lovely to see all your supportive posts. As the thread is now generally support for those on clomid I wondered if it may be possible to merge it with the Crazy Clomid Chatter thread (at the top of the page in dark pink) - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268952.2840 - as this will make it easier for newbies to find you. If no one has any objections I will do this tomorrow night.
Wishing everyone lots of luck, Kiz xx


----------



## SianJane90

Hi Kizzi. I have just looked at the Crazy Clomid Chatter and noticed that it's 280+ pages and part 11. Although, I love chatting to new ladies that join our thread and obviously absolutely anyone if free to post and join us, some of us have been an amazing support network for 4 months now, since page 1 of this thread, and I wouldn't want to lose these friends I've found here to the 280+ pages of Crazy Clomid Chatter. It's difficult keeping up with us lot now haha.
But obviously I'm sure the other girls here have their opinions too, but I like that we have this thread and wouldn't want to lose it...

I hope I don't sound difficult and miserable   If I do I'm blaming PMT  xxx


----------



## Carly82

Oh I wouldn't like to lose this thread either


----------



## spudlin

I agree, please don't merge our thread. Like the others have said we welcome any ladies wishing to join our thread with open arms and lots of support, but worry about us getting engulfed in the massive chatter thread. I also write of there too,  but my main support is on here  

Sian, 28th is good for me, Carly if it is good for you we can meet and travel down together  . As for the acu, I used to be quite sceptical but I can actually see a difference in my tongue myself, this is how they make their diagnosis (very freaky  ). The needles are so fine, you don't really feel them going in. I have occasionally felt a fuzzy feeling at some needle points and my therapist says this is because my energy channels are blocked at that point. I haven't felt that for a while now so I also take that as a positive  . I would love to have the time for the gym, but having the horse and work keep me quite busy and what time off I get from the horse I like to just chill out and do some relaxation and read a book. Don't end up doing too much cos you also need to watch your stress levels  

My update, AF not landed yet but still convinced it is on its way. I feel crampy still and there may be the slightest hint of some pinkish when I wipe after a wee   soz 

If she does land tomorrow it will hopefully be done with by the time OH returns from his work trip (he goes tomorrow until Friday  ). What would be nicer is if he came home to a BFP, but I'm not holding my breath. Been here so many times now  

Catch you all tomorrow, off to bed shortly cos I'm pooped


----------



## mejulie40

PLEASE DO NOT MERGE US!!
The reason it works for us is because we are a smaller group that supports each other & have weve become great faceless friends.. if you merge us this will be lost so please leave us alone... we would have joined that group if we wanted lots of people chatting.. thank u x


----------



## mejulie40

sorry ladies for that rant but we will not be moved or is it merged ha ha..

Got my results back from hosp.. found out bubba did have abnormities.. could be a big prob & they want us to be tested to check if one or both of us could be causing it.. am worried to do this as if prob is with dh not sure he would cope & could cause probs with us aaarrghh why is this all so hard.. was so excited af had arrived & could get trying again now all this... also found out it was going to be a girl thats really broken my heart..


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all. I can see that you are all getting lots of support on this thread and would not want this to stop at all. Traditionally the crazy clomid chatter was the main base for people to chat whilst on treatment as it made it easier for newbies to find everyone. Over the last month there are only 4 members posting on that thread and I had felt it may be nice for you all to be based together to maximise support. If this is not wanted I wonder if it may be possible to rename this thread to make its content clearer to new members - maybe current clomid cyclers or something similar?? Let me know what you all think.

Thanks Kiz  xx


----------



## mejulie40

we could rename it "crazy current clomid cyclers" ha ha x


----------



## Carly82

A re-name sounds good to me  

As long as we stay together haha x


----------



## Carly82

Julie I'm sorry to hear about your test results. What has DH said? Maybe it's one of those things where once they know what it is they may be able to stop it happening again? Is there any chance it was a one off or have they said if any future baby is likely to have the same? You know where we are   x


----------



## spudlin

Great name change suggestion Julie and fingers crossed they can get to the bottom of what went wrong.

The witch has defo landed today, yet I have remained sane.... Apart from horrific cramps all day I am really quite ok about it landing. I am definitely feeling in a better place mentally. My acupuncturist will be pleased lol. I did have a little glimmer of hope when AF didn't land yesterday as the last 2 have come exactly 2 weeks after my injection. But hey, I guess she was testing me this month  

OH is away working til Fri so the witch should have vacated by then  

I will be on the phone in the morning to book my scan, technically not day 1 today as she landed late on  , then on the clomid train again Wed  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## SianJane90

*CD29*

spudlin - How do they diagnose from your tongue? It's all very confusing, I can feel a google session coming on! That's what's stopping me joining the gym, because I don't know if I'd have the time to make it worth the money. Glad you are okay with AF, like I always say, just crack on with the next month 

Julie - I'm so sorry to hear that honey  Poor little bubba!! I really really hope that it had nothing to do with either of you and that it was just extremely bad fate!! You and DH will get through this, you've got through the worst bit, now you just have to draw strength from each other and hold each other up. I don't know your DH but I do know you're made of stronger stuff than that 

Kizzi - thank you, we appreciate it. Changing the name would be fine  I do like Julie's suggestion, as we are all a bit mad here haha!

AFM - I had to go DR's today, I have had the worlds worst headache for two weeks now and it's started to affect my vision and balance. I just cried and cried last night because I was so tired after only sleeping for 3 hours after my night shift but I just couldn't sleep because of the dizziness and pain! Anyway, the DR was quite concerned, but he gave me some tablets for migraines and said we'll have to hope that works, if not go back to him in 4-5 days and he'll send me for scans and to the headache clinic!! I took one this morning once I got them but they just made me feel so strange, they took the pressure from the headache but not the actual pain, and it made the pain spread across my head, whereas it's just been at the front and down the left-hand side. I'll take a couple more tonight and tomorrow and I don't want to feel like that too long.
Anyway, back to TTC.. I think CD29 is very soon to turn into CD1. I have seen pink this evening (my new phrase for getting the pink or brown stuff just before AF haha). Just after I saw it I also got the dull ache across my tummy and down my legs (haven't had that symptom for a few months)  I'm not upset about the evident lack of pregnancy - as I've said before I've lost faith in Clomid, but it does feel like it's going to be a bad AF, and on top of the headache I just don't think I can manage it.

xxx


----------



## spudlin

Ah Sian, I am sending you a massive cyber hug in the hope it helps your head feel better.

The whole tongue thing is funny, but I have also heard that some 'normal' medical folk use the tongue as an indicator in peoples health. I can't remember exactly what though (some nurse I am eh? lol  ). My tongue does look different though. It used to look quite puffy with a white coating on it and it would also looked cracked in the middle. Since my acu I have watched it change, it is now a better, pinker colour, no coating or cracks!!! Mental innit?  

I have to admit, I don't know if this is significant or what but the last 2 times (I go fortnightly), I have had a combination of acu and reflexology and I feel tonnes better. An example of how, is that before, I always felt that I had constant tears welling and any little thing could set me off. Now that feeling has gone. The ultimate test was AF landing and I surprised myself with how strong I feel. I'm almost like, bring it on infertility, I'm ready for ya!! lol  

I've also decided to delay looking into IVF. We have never 100% wanted to go down that route and I am feeling that if I am not preg after these last 3 rounds of clomid then I want to concentrate on my acu and reflexology for a couple months and see what comes of it. I was in a total panic before about my age, my horrid sister in law and I let it consume me. I forgot that even without my much wanted baby, I have an amazing hubby who is my best friend, which is more than some ladies have and we have a nice life.

Do I sound mental? lol


----------



## SianJane90

Thank you spudlin, I've woke up with it again this morning, it just doesn't want to budge. I've taken another one of those migraine tablets so fingers crossed! That is very strange about the tongue. But I'm pleased you're noticing changes, it's always reassuring when you notice it yourself. I think it's a wise choice not to head straight down the IVF route if it's not really what you want. We may be infertile but they're still our bodies and we do have choices! So after you're 3 more cycles of Clomid will you be trying naturally while you focus on acu and reflexology?
You don't sound mental at all, it's quite refreshing to hear actually  At the moment the only positive we have control over is our attitude so why not?!



love to everyone xxx


----------



## ToniBruce

Ladies! Im sorry I have been AWOL for a while. I have been so so busy! I would like to say I have loads to fill you in on, but it seems I have bee busy doing nothing?

I will try and do as best personals I can, but I have been gone a while.

Julie, sorry to hear your news. I do hope that they come back and say that it was just one of those things, and nothing to do with yours and hubbys genetics 

Sian, I see you have paid a visit to A&E tonight, I hope they have been able to help and you're ok.

Spudlin, I totally appreciate how you feel about IVF, I dont relish the thought myself. That's a very lovely way to look at it, it's always good to sit back every now and then and appreciate what we do have rather than get upset and stress about what we dont have.

Carly, Im so sorry, Im lost, where abouts are you now?

A very warm welcome to all the new girls! You will find this thread amazingly helpful, and supportive!

I am so glad you ladies chose not to merge the thread, as much as its lovely for new ladies to  join, I wouldn't want to lose all you lot! Although, Im not on Clomid any more so I hope you ladies don't mind me sticking with you? I prob wont post as often as I have no Clomid news to report, but I do like to catch up with whats happening with you all!
A new name def sounds like a plan  

My news is no news, just waiting for a date for my op.......

Lots of love and babydust to everybody, old ladies (not age wise, you know what/who I mean   ), and new!


----------



## spudlin

Hi Toni,

I'm sure I will still have my down days, but I'm hoping to keep trying to stay upbeat. You certainly need a reality check every now and again.
Fingers crossed your op date comes quickly then you can crack on again  

Sian, where are you sweet? Are you ok? 

Hi everyone else, my update today-started round 7 today   scan a week Friday, bring it on


----------



## SianJane90

*CD2*

Toni - Hello honey, long time no speak  of corse we don't mind you sticking with us, we wouldn't want to lose you. Besides it will be good to hear about other avenues of tx! I'm not too bad now. DR said it's probably just a particularly bad migraine, but she did mention that one of my levels in my blood test was slightly abnormal, indicating that I may have an infection somewhere - so she told me to keep my eyes open for any signs of colds or tummy bugs! I can't believe you haven't heard about your op yet! They usually get the appointments sent out pretty quick. How are you feeling about it all?

Spudlin - I've been better, as mentioned I paid a little visit to A&E yesterday because my GP didn't want to give me any stronger pain killers without knowing what was causing my headaches so he sent me to hospital for a scan (which they didn't even do) - that's 5 hours of my life that I'll never get back haha! I wish I had your optimism at the moment!

AFM - Yes, the dreaded one arrived yesterday - with a vengeance. Carly, I think our AFs have been switched!! My belly is really hurting and AF is really heavy for some reason! I called the fertility clinic today and left a voicemail requesting my CD12 scan but no one has got back to me yet, so I'm just waiting to hear from them really.

Hope everyone else is okay 
xxx


----------



## spudlin

Sian, just a thought with you saying AF arrived (that dreaded witch!!) When I was on the pill I used to always get headaches in the pill free week just before I bled. This was one of the reasons I was advised tp come off it. They coud get quite severe at times. I was tod it was hormonal. I have been having a mild headache just before AF has landed on my last 3 cycles of clomd so I guess they are hormone related too maybe. Something to do with the drop in progesterone I think they said but don't quote me. Hope you feel better soon. We remain cycle buddies x

Nowt to report from my camp, day 1 of clomid today like I said, no side effects as yet but then I've never really had any before.


----------



## Carly82

Hello

Toni, hope you hear about your op soon! I ended up having a 52 day cycle!! Hope it doesn't happen again this month. Keep in touch  

Sian, hope your headaches have calmed down. Sorry af arrived. Maybe Spudlin has a point with the two being linked!

Spudlin, good luck with this round. Hope it's another good month of DTD for you  

Hello everyone else x

AFM, CD7. Took my last clomid yesterday. I've had major hot flushes this week, glad they seem to be dying down. I went for a scan on Monday with the private clinic as part of the egg share process. Both ovaries had lots of follicles already and it was only day 5. The right ovary showed 35 follicles with is proof of pco. The left was normal but still had 15 so that's good for the egg share side of things. I've got another appt with them next week for counselling and Chris has his SA test. I've also realised that because of this appt it pretty much puts me out of the game this month as Chris can't DTD for three days before appt which is Wednesday and if I have a normal cycle I'll be due to ovulate on the Tuesday   Just hope I ovulate slightly late, although not as late as last month!
I'll be carrying on with the clomid, definitely next month anyway and after that it depends how quick treatment starts if I'm accepted.
It's chris's birthday tomorrow so will probably going out for dinner so if I don't get on tomorrow I'll catch up with you all Friday

Love to all xxx


----------



## Carly82

Hey everyone

Just letting you know I'm away this weekend so won't be on much.

Have a good one

Xx


----------



## spudlin

Have a lovely weekend Carly  

Hi everyone else. Nothing in my camp again, 2 days more of clomid then scan next week. In the limbo stages  

OH back today after a week away at work so can't wait to get home from work to see him  

Catch you later


----------



## SianJane90

Carly - hope you have a good weekend! Sorry to hear things are touch and go with bd'ing this cycle, fingers crossed you ovulate a little late then

Spudlin - I think it might be hormonal, I still have the migraine but the dizziness is wearing off! 

AFM - I'm CD4 still not heard about my scan or consultant appointment! AF has pretty much disappeared now! It suddenly turned very very light yesterday, and has just faded out since, which is odd!
I'm at work at the moment. And have a family meal straight after so will post tomorrow!

Hope everyone's okay!
Bri & Lily - how are these lovely pregnancies coming along?

Xxx


----------



## spudlin

Hi Sian,

My hormonal headaches were the worst   I can see why they refused to keep me on the pill. The confusing thing for me though was when I was not having AF for all that time, I never had any headaches. Yet all my hormone levels came back as normal, which I find very strange  . I thought they may have picked something up considering.

We really are cycle buddies again. I am CD4 today too   and something else freaky... I had a really strange AF this month too. Started off like you, quite painful, thought, 'here we go, this is gonna be killer heavy  ' (sorry tmi I know lol). Then 2 normal-ish days then very light/minimal/nothing 

Do you think it is like they say about women who live/work together, when their AF's become synced?? 

Where are our lovely preg ladies, lets get in sync with them  

Hi everyone else. Anyone got anything nice planned for the bank holiday? We will probably be DIY'in again


----------



## Bri 28

Hi everyone!!!

I have been following all your posts but have not written anything for so long because of how lousy I have felt and also because I don't have a lot more to offer you all in terms of advice and my own experiences! For that reason I think I will bow out now and this as such is a parting post!!

I have really enjoyed chatting with you all and have gained so much support and advice from each and every one of you. I hope I was able to provide support and advice back as I know it is sooo helpful throughout this process.

Before I go I will update you all on things with me. I am currently 10 weeks and 4 days and am starting to feel better. I have my scan on Friday 13th September (luckily we are not superstitious) when I will be 13 weeks and 2 days and a midwife appointment the day before when she will try to hear the heartbeat. I really hope everything is okay - otherwise I am sure I will be back with you guys asking for your help and support again. I am going away the week after next for my husband's 30th - I have booked us a surprise break to Rome so that will at least stop me from counting the days that week. I will post to update you all after the scan as I would hate to leave you all hanging as to whether everything is okay but other than that, like I said, I feel a but useless now as I only had the 2 months experience of clomid that I talked to you all about, and so won't be posting much more!!

I really wish you all luck on your TTC journeys and hope that you all get pregnant sooner rather than later.

   

xxxx


----------



## OrangeLilyLady

Hi all
I hope everyone is OK?

We had our 6 week scan on Wednesday. We saw 1 little egg sac and teeny tiny baby with a heart beat. Such a relief and amazing to see so early.

We've told our parents and siblings, as I figured whatever happens I will need their support.

Been feeling really nauseous this last week. Been trying wrist bands to relieve it, although not sure they're working as well as I'd like them to. Still, symptoms are always a good sign, so would rather feel pregnant, than not.

Lily (7+0)


----------



## Carly82

Hi everyone,

Bri, hope everything goes well for you and defo give us an update after your scan.

Lily, glad all was well at your scan. It must of been so exciting seeing that tiny heartbeat   

Hi everyone else  

AFM, CD12 today. Did an OPK earlier and it was negative, hope I ovulate towards the end of the week after Chris has had his test done. I thought I was due ovulation on Tuesday but must of worked it out wrong and it's not actually due till we'd/thurs so hopefully it'll be ok


----------



## laura2582

Hi everyone 

Sorry I haven't posted in a while, in all honesty I was feeling a little down after af hit me last weekend and I didn't really feel I could face coming on here and thinking about ttc even though you lovely ladies are so kind and supportive. I think I needed to give the subject a little space and try and pull myself together a little. Thankfully I feel I've turned a little corner and I'm trying a new positive attitude and trying to feel enthusiastic about the process rather than feeling defeated and hopeless. Not sure how long the better outlook will hang around for but just trying to be happy and be good to my lovely hubby. I worry he gets a lite neglected when I'm so wrapped up in my own feelings . Any hoo ill put the violins away now lol 

Hope everyone is doing okay. Hi to all- spudlin, bluebell, Sian, Carly, Faye and everyone else I may have overlooked

Congratulations lily that must have been such a lovely experience 

Carly- fingers crossed for o this week! 


Xxx


----------



## Myxini

Hello again you lot. 

I've read up on all the chatter since being away, but brain seems to be too frazzled for proper name checking after such a time. 
Just want to say I'm really sorry for all of you with BFNs again this cycle. No wise words really on how to cope; I guess we all just wing it the best we can, eh? 

We had a really great holiday with DH. Loads of walking, nature, good food and whiskey, dtd just for the fun of it etc. Came home with sore and tired legs but well-rested minds.
Officially on my first Clomid cycle now too. It's *CD6* today and I took the last of this months pills (50mg) today. No side effects or anything, and I'm feeling pretty good. 
I'm really not in a very TTC kind of frame of mind after this holiday. Feeling very chilled and "what will be will be" about things. I'm sure as the cycle (cycles) goes on the obsession will start sneaking in...


----------



## Carly82

Hi everyone,

Hope everyone's ok. I think your headaches have rubbed off on me Sian. I've took 3 lots of paracetamol today and its just not shifting. Feel pretty rubbish to be honest  
Well I'm cd 13 so should of got a positive OPK today but nothing. Barely a line there at all. I've a horrible feeling I won't be ovulating anytime soon and will probably have a stupidly long cycle like last month.
On that note, I've decided not to do anymore clomid   I only have 2 more months left anyway and I feel like my body has become immune to it. It's making me feel quite bloated and I'm sure I've put on about a stone since starting it. 
We have decided to concentrate more on the egg share and have a break from any meds until we have ivf (if I'm accepted as an egg sharer)
I really hope clomid works for the rest of you lovely ladies and I'll still be popping on here as I class you ladies as real friends.
Anyone on ******** who I'm not already friends with, get adding me.....carly alty.

Lots of love and baby wishes to you all    

Speak soon xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spudlin

Yes Sian, the headache is definitely a shared experience  

I just managed to shift mine today after 3 days  

I'm wondering if it is hormone related as I've said before I used to suffer when I was on the pill. 

Carly, hope your egg share is successful and please don't disappear cos we'd miss you  

I am trying to stay positive, this is my 7th cycle and I know it works for me cos I've had the scans etc, so there is no blummin reason why I shouldn't get that elusive BFP!!!

I already said a few posts back that I am not rushing on with the IVF route just yet. If my last 3 cycles of clomid don't work then we are going to try naturally for a little while, just to try and give my body a break from meds if nothing else  

OH is due to go away working again in the next couple of months so we may have a forced clomid break anyway. Planning on just going with the flow ladies  

Can't believe I am posting this so late, don't fret I'm not stressing and unable to sleep. OH and I have had a fun evening laying flooring and putting together new wardrobes!!!

Just had a sneaky tipple now off to bed


----------



## Myxini

Carly -  I think it makes sense to consentrate on one thing at a time, and if it's egg share for you next, then give it all your head space.   Hope you get accepted and going soon with no problems. Giving yourself a short break from meds in between makes perfect sense to me too. 

Spudlin - The headache sounds nasty. I know several people who get a migraine headache every month at a certain time of their cycle, so I'm sure there's a link with the hormones in there somewhere. Hope it's seventh time lucky for you guys. 

I think I spoke too soon saying I had no side effects. Hot flushes here last night and the whole day today. I had them non-stop while downregulating for IVF, so it's not completely new. Actually weirdly I don't mind so far; at least now I know they didn't give me placebo sugar pills... 

Talking of weird - I got a letter from my consultant with a new prescription for Clomid, telling me not to get it from my GP after all and to go and get it from the hospital instead. Hmmm. This after I got the pills from my GP c. three weeks ago and already took a third of them. I wonder what on earth that is about... I guess I'll just call them tomorrow?


----------



## Carly82

Thanks ladies  

I will defo still be chatting to you all if you don't mind. Don't know where I'd be without you xxx


----------



## ToniBruce

Good Evening

Myxini - Its prob all to do with funding. My cousin has had all sorts of troubles with the hospital and her GP each saying that each other should be providing tablets, to the point where she is moving hospitals!!

Carly/Sian/Spudlin - Hope your headaches have eased. I get some corkers and I flipping hate them so I feel your pain  

I have nothing to report at all, still waiting for an date for my op! I think I'll call them tomorrow, give them a bit of a nudge!

Love to all!


----------



## fayesmith

Hi all 

Sorry I ain't been on here in a while I have had such a busy life lately.... wedding planning is no fun just stress lol!!!

Just got back from my appointment with my consultant and he has decided to start me on metformin for 3 months before starting me on clomid. Why he has one this is because he wants me to loose a few pound in weight as he said he wants to maximise my chances whilst taking clomid. So I start metformin today. 

Any of you taken metformin for PCOS before? 

Also he did say that this drug can also stimulate the ovaries so lets see 

Hope everyone is ok and for those taking clomid this month im crossing my fingers for ur BFP'S 

XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## SianJane90

*CD9*

Spudlin - Yes, I think we may have synced  going with the flow sounds like a good plan, it's the only thing we have really! How's the DIY going? How's CD9 for you?

Bri - Please do let us know how the scan goes, and feel free to come back and update us on milestones  Hope the rest of your pregnancy is wonderful, and you start getting that glow! All the best sweetie  xx

Lily - The HB must have been magical! How are you feeing now? When did you tell family, I don't know when I would, it's difficult to know.

Carly - of course we don't mind, we would hate to lose you! It's nice hearing different paths of TTC, we're all still going through that same principal  Any +OPKs yet?

Laura - Pleased you're feeling better, we all get like that sometimes. It's always nice to take a step back and think about something different for a while. Where abouts are you in your cycle now? It's difficult to keep up without the 'CDday' at the top. Do you have scans? or any type of monitoring?

Myxini - That's great that you had a nice time away, and come back feeling better for it. I suffer with hot flushes, I absolutely hate them - I don't deal with heat very well anyway. Did you speak to your consultant about that letter? That is very strange!

Toni - Any luck of nudging the hospital for your op date? How have you been?

Faye - I was given Metformin a few years ago, before our treatment referral was accepted. They never told me what it was supposed to do though, so unfortunately I'm not clued up on it. How do you feel about starting Metformin before Clomid?

AFM - Well, I finally heard back from the clinic and I have my scan on Monday at 09:30, which will be CD13. I have been getting twinges in my ovaries the past couple of days too, which is a little early, but I'm not complaining. I have just remembered that the nurse didn't say anything about my appointment with my consultant though  I suppose I'll just ask her on Monday. I'm so keen to know what's going to happen after this month, I think he will give me more Clomid, but I'm hoping he doesn't!

xxx


----------



## Myxini

*CD8* for me (so not much out of sync!)

Toni - Definitely give them a call. Maybe they'll at least be able to say when you're likely to get a date...

Carly - I'll be curious to hear how it all goes for you. 

Fay - I've been on Metformin since 2004. I was given it for PCOS, but it didn't help me lose weight, I'm afraid. (Low carb did that.) These days it's my gastroenterologist who wants me to stay on Metformin. He thinks I've got a touch of metabolic syndrome going on, so it's to help with all of that (PCOS fits right in with that too) and hopefully help me not to get diabetes. Some people get some stomach trouble with it at first, but I've never had any side effects - hope you'll be the same.

Sian - Twinges sound like a good omen to me. I've been having some today and last night too, so fingers crossed. Did you talk about a Plan B at all when you last saw your consultant?

I'm still hot flushy and a bit dizzy today, too. Nothing too bad at all; I might not even notice much if I was busier. Not sure when to start OPKs. My cycles have been between 23 and 39 days even just in the past few months. I kind of think this will probably be another longer one (just to annoy me!), but I guess it would make sense to start early, CD10 or even tomorrow, just to be safe...?

I called the hospital about the letter, too. Luckily my consultant has a lovely secretary - I've had to sort out missing results and other things with her in the past and she's very efficient and kind. It turns out to have been a bit of a mistake by the doctor who originally told us to get them from the GP; just administrative though. Apparently it's just not usually GP prescribed in our area, so I guess to do with funding and responsibility. However no harm done, since I've got the meds. She promised to make a proper mark about the mix-up to my file too, so it won't look like I've randomly left a hospital prescription unclaimed and turned down treatment.

So hungry! Not sure if I can blame it on Clomid on not, but I could eat a horse or two...


----------



## ToniBruce

Evening!

Fay I have been on Metformin for years. It is supposed to helo with fertility and losing weight, it has done neither of those for me, but then again I'm not very good at remembering to take it! I take it three times a day for ages, then forget to take it to work for weeks, or run out and don't get my repeat for months sometimes!!   (how I remembered to take my Clomid consistently I will never know!!) As Myxini said, it can really upset your stomach. It really upsets mine when I first start taking it (which if I was more organised and not so forgetful I wouldn't have to keep going through!!). Sorry for TMI but I spend a lot of time on the toilet, and create a lot of unpleasant smelling wind!   Your body soon gets used to it though and calms down.

October 15th is D Day!!!


----------



## spudlin

Mornin all, quick phone update so apologies for any typos!

Day 11 today, just had my scan, 3 follies, 16,17 snd 11 so I have to go to the ward again tomorrow for my injection, said I had really good lining again so fingers crossed...again!

I've got acu tomorrow so at least OH won't wonder were I'm sloping off to. The things we do to protect those we love eh?

Fingers crossed you get a good scan on Mon Sian. Wouldn't it be great if we stayed in sync right up to that bfp X


----------



## Carly82

Hi ladies,

Keeping everything crossed for you spudlin  

Still havent had a positive opk yet but have had a few twinges today so will do another when i get home from work.

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## spudlin

Thanks Carly,

Trying desperately not to even think about ttc which is hard when you are 'in the system'  

Fingers crossed for that positive opk


----------



## Bluebell84

CD14

Hello everyone

I hope you are all ok! I've been reading the posts but trying hard to be less obsessive about googling and Internet so have been trying to avoid the net and reading quickly.

I don't think I've ovulated yet this month but I'm not doing opk's this month cos I think it makes me feel worse.

Spudlin - your scan results sound positive!

Carly - good luck with your next step  I think we are about the same cycle wise. Hopefully ovulation will be soon 

Sian - good luck for you scan on Monday!

Laura - I hope you are feeling better now. It's horrid when it gets too much.

Toni - what's happening October 15th? Sorry I'm reading on my phone so I'm confused? 

Everyone else I hope you are feeling ok xxx


----------



## ToniBruce

CD who knows!! 😄

That's a good scan you got there Spudlin! You're doing really well in not updating Hubby!

Bluebelle, Im having Ovarian Drilling on October 15th. I have tried 3 cycles of Clomid and my follicles have not grown at all, so they decided not to go on with any more yet, to try the drilling instead.

Come on girls, we're well over due some BFPs, lets get some this month!! Sending out bucket loads of baby dust!


----------



## Myxini

Hey again. CD10 here and done my first opk too (nothing yet, wasn't really expecting anything either).

Toni - Great that you finally have a date to look forward to!   Ovarian drilling has some impressive success rates from what I read. It sounds good to me they're moving onto that with you rather than wanting to wait cycle after cycle on Clomid.

Spudlin - Scan sounds very promising. Hope everything's gone well with your injection and acu. Hardly surprising it's hard not to think about TTC with all these appointments and dates to keep track of.

Hope everyone else is well, too. 

Nothing exciting to report here, except me and DH are officially house hunting. Been to five different estate agents today and got several mortgage advisor appointments lined up etc. Scary stuff. I feel a bit like I've spent the day pretending to be a grown up... (I'm 33 so it shouldn't be that new really!) Hot flushes and dizziness seem better today and I'm not even feeling any twinges in my ovaries anymore. Still ravenous, though. DH has bought wine and cake...


----------



## Arliparli

Hi ladies , hope you are having a nice week end. I'm on my first cycle of clomid and still really trying to suss it out.  I'm due AF on 4th sept so I'm assuming it will come as normal. I can't imagine anything working on the first attempt. I went for day 21 bloods on Friday and have an appointment with my doc on 3rd sept to discuss the blood results.  I've never used clomid before but have had IVF before. Not sure why my doc in Scotland didn't suggest them but when I moved to Northern Ireland , the doc here told me to try them. Soooooooo confusing xx


----------



## Arliparli

Does cd mean cycle day ?


----------



## Myxini

Hey Arli. Yea CD means cycle day (at least that's what I've always thought!)
You're in the same funny boat as me of having tried IVF before but now on Clomid for the first time. I actually used to live in Northern Ireland and didn't get the Clomid over there, but do now that we're in England. For us the reason we didn't have them before was my husband's swimmers. They used to be a much less numerous and lazier bunch. 
Good luck with your cycle. As far as I know it's got every bit as much of a chance of working in the first month as in any other.


----------



## Carly82

I used to live in Northern Ireland aswell


----------



## SianJane90

*CD11*

Myxini - No, he never mentioned a plan B, I think he was so sure Clomid was going to work, because he said he though I just needed a nudge  But here we are, still with no babies!! Ah good luck house hunting, I can't wait to get on the property ladder!

Toni - That's really good that you've got your OD date!! I have also heard really good things about it.

Spudlin - That is great news about your scan  I'm hoping that seeing as my scan is a day later than normal (CD13) that the follie(s) might be slightly bigger than usual! Fingers crossed we both get BFPs this month!

Carly - Any +OPK yet?

Bluebell - Thank you  How are you feeling?

Arli - Hope your appointment goes well. Yes, CD is cycle day 

AFM - I have still been getting twinges, so hopefully they're all good signs. I don't really have anything else to report as yet though. Is everyone still up for meeting? I've realised that I can't do 28th Sept.. any suggestions?

xxx


----------



## Arliparli

Myxini - I live in Antrim , moved over here from Scotland in 2010 , I'm kinda in the last chance saloon here as I am 42 and pushing on in life. I think the doc here feels sorry for me lol I'm throwing everything I can at the TTC carry on as I feel like my clock is well and truly ticking.
We went through the motions of adoption but it wasn't for me to be fair. DH was more In to it than I was so I guess that told its own story. We went on the training and started home study but I found the social workers too intrusive for my liking.
Carly82 - where did you live here , I love it over here and can't see me ever moving back to Scotland xx

Sian Jane90 - just getting used to the lingo lol I guess next week I will be demented on "knicker watch" lol watching for AF xxxx


----------



## Carly82

I also lived in Antrim   We also lived in ballymena. How bizarre lol x


----------



## Arliparli

Carly82 - forces ? Lol


----------



## Carly82

Yep haha! How did you guess lol

He was royal engineers, got out 2 years ago. We went fro NI to Germany for 6 years then onto Essex for 2 years. Back living in Manchester now.

What postings have you had?


----------



## Arliparli

Our paths may have crossed lol I will pm you x


----------



## Carly82

Ooooh I'm. Intrigued....looking forward to your pm x


----------



## Arliparli

Pm sent xxxx


----------



## Arliparli

Awe cd22 and I feel AF is looming. I feel quite heavy in the tummy so I guess this is just not our month. Here we go , on knicker watch for the next few days !!!!


----------



## SianJane90

*CD13*

Arli - Sorry you feel AF is en route  although don't count yourself out just yet. Positivity is a powerful thing!

Hope everyone else is okay 

AFM - I had my scan today, and I have two follies!! One on each side, one 18mm and one a whopping 21mm  So needless to say I got my injection.. OTD is 18th Sept. As it's my last cycle I also got my appointment to see the consultant to discuss plan B, it's not until 23rd Oct, so we'll have a month of au-naturel beforehand. The nurse said he might put me on more Clomid or move me straight on to IVF - so we shall see.

xxx


----------



## Myxini

*CD12* here.

I used to live in Belfast. I moved there to go to uni, and met my Norn Iron Man of a DH there too. I did like it, but the job market on our fields wasn't great, and we weren't really very settled there, so moved to England in 2005. I still have several friends there though, most actually in Antrim (many in Ballymena). We're planning to go over for a visit again next year. 

Arli - I've been told you shouldn't put any stock on symptoms like that while on Clomid, as side effects can be pretty much the same as AF symptoms (or PG symptoms) anyway. Easier said than done of course, but I'll keep my fingers crossed for you at least. 

Sian - Ooo, great follies! Glad to hear the appointment's ready now too, though let's hope you won't be needing it!  As to buying a house, it's been a longtime dream for us too. Can't wait to be able to do whatever I want in my own home to decorate and change things and not have to pay off someone else's mortgage...

I'm feeling a bit "meh". OPKs show nothing and hot flushes and dizziness are all gone now. Realistically I wasn't really expecting any signs of ovulation until closer to CD20 really, but it's never fun to pee on sticks and not see anything, is it...?


----------



## spudlin

Brill news Sian, they are fab follies  

I had a little wobble cos thought OH was having issues again, but I stopped myself and said 'hey, what is really more important' and I know that my life with my hubby is the most important thing. It is almost like he knew cos he pulled it out the bag once again bless him   Still not every day like they say but I figure every other after the injection can still work. If you have IUI then you only get that one shot don't you?

Got to keep those positive thoughts flowing


----------



## Myxini

We were told by the consultant to definitely NOT dtd every day. Every other preferably, or rather even every third, but not every day, as that apparently can lead to less motility. 
I have no idea how scientific and true that advice is, but we're going with that for now. Uncharacteristically I can't be arsed to research and read up on that...


----------



## laura2582

Hello ladies ! 

Hope everyone is well! Afm I'm day 18 so mid cycle. Still trying to keep a positive attitude this month to ttc. Spudlin I had a similar wobble with my hubby re:issues. It unfortunately escalated with me getting cross with him which I shouldn't perhaps have done. I'm really thinking I'm losing my grip on sanity sometimes, I'm sure I would cringe if I could hear myself at times

Work has been a little better for me the last week or two but not sure how long that will last for! I'm a solicitor and my job is non stop all the time, definitely don't think I can keep it up if I end up having ivf after my last cycle in November. Sian I think we are getting to the same stages ie plan b. I am also curious as to trying au naturale. Clomid is working for me, I wonder if I would ovulate on my own after my last cycle. 

Has anyone felt there hormones, cycles etc have improved since being on clomid. I feel it had really righted my body which was a bit all over the place before starting it 

Xx


----------



## spudlin

Myxini, 

I totally get why you shouldn't dtd every day cos everything I have ever read says that every other or every 3 days even is better for the swimmers  . Sometimes I wonder if the medical folk are in touch with reality, I think not. I am medical and find it hard to understand how they can be so prescriptive, it's almost like they forget there are human beings involved and not text books  

Laura
We do have to remember that although it is generally us ladies going through all the poking and prodding etc, our OH do feel it too and unfortunately it can affect performance  

I have lost my rag at times, but now make myself stop and take a breath and remember he is in this too


----------



## Arliparli

Well ladies cd24 no sign of af , went to docs today to discuss day 21 bloods (taken 9n day 20 as day 21 was sat) progesterone level was 2.2. It was a stand in doc and she said she is not comfortable prescribing clomid.  She wants me to wait till my own doc comes back off holiday at end of Sept.  I was fuming.  I asked her what she thought a normal level was and she googled it , I kid you not.  I said I deffo ovulated as I used clearblue digital opk's and she just said she doesnt have the knowledge of clomid so I need to wait.  Im raging mad here tonight xx


----------



## Arliparli

Myxini - I live in Antrim in the new estate next to junction one. I love it here , can't see me ever going back home to Scotland. DH works in ballymena every day lol small world xx


----------



## Arliparli

So different doc called today and spoke to me and apologised. I now have my prescription for my cycle 2 and they are doing day 18 & day 21 bloods this month. I feel a bit better tonight, thank goodness.  Still no sign of AF and I'm on cd25


----------



## Myxini

*CD14* and nothing to report re. opk's. I really wish I could have a scan to see what's happening. 
Some very vague twinges, but I probably wouldn't even notice them if I wasn't symptom watching.

Hope you're all doing well.

Arli - Ugh what a useless doctor! Glad the prescription at least got sorted.

Spudlin - I do feel for the menfolk in all this too. Even in the routine tests, although men don't have to be poked and have painful tests like us women do, I wouldn't swap tbh. At least I don't have to try to "enjoy" my tests... 

Babymakingsex has a bit of a novelty for us still. We've had over 10 years of thinking that sex and babies had nothing to do with each other in our case, so I think we're both still on a high of actually getting to try the old fashioned way. DH is being silly though - eg. he told me the other night with a very serious business face that he was scheduling me for coitus the following evening...


----------



## SianJane90

*CD16*

Myxini - do you know when you usually ovulate? Are not having any monitoring at all? DH and I joke about it too, we had our BMS scheduled too. On a Saturday I even said to him "aren't we scheduled in for some sex today?" hahaha. We've turned into the stereo-typical TTC couple  How's the house-hunting?

Arli - Glad you're feeling better, and they are keeping a better eye on you next cycle. That stand-in-DR sounds like a right numpty!

Spudin - How are you honey? Pleased that DH managed to pull it out of the bag for you 

Julie, Carly & Toni - how are you ladies? .... And anyone I've missed 

AFM - So now the 2ww looms.. Got my +OPK on Tuesday. We managed to BD on Saturday (thought we'd get one in before hand and then give his fellas a couple of days to recruit their best swimmers) then we BD'd Monday night, but then nothing until this morning - and I'm sure my window has gone now.. So I'm relying on our early ones Sat and Mon night. My belly has been feeling very heavy, bloated and a little achey for the past few days!

xxx


----------



## Carly82

Hey everyone, I'm away at the moment at centerparcs which is why I've not been on. Hope everyone is ok.

I'm on cd22 today and still haven't had a positive OPK. It's really pi}}ing me off to be honest so I'm glad with the decision to not do any more.

Will catch up with personals at weekend when I'm home xx


----------



## Arliparli

Whats bd mean ? Lol


----------



## SianJane90

Baby dancing


----------



## Myxini

Carly - Hope you're having a nice time away, even with being pished off.

Sian - Hope the 2ww will be kind to you.  I'm sure a few days wait is nothing for a good bunch of swimmers.
Nope, no monitoring for me.  I did ask about it but it's just apparently not how they do things... I'll definitely press for it in my next consultation (not until December), if they'll expect me to go on with Clomid after that, but I don't think there's anything I can do about it for now. 
I never even entertained the thought I might ovulate naturally before my appointment last month where they told me that evidently at least in May I did, so really no idea about any "normal" for me. I've only been having a period for the past 9 months (nothing for 6+ years before that), so I guess it's all new anyway. Last cycle was 39 days though, so not exactly short. 
House-hunting is gonna take a while... We don't have a mortgage sorted yet, so we're in the process of sorting loads of things with banks, advisors, credit rating companies, hunting for documents etc. (and nosing around rightmove a lot!)

*CD15* and no news to report. Twinges continue and I want to eat everything.


----------



## ToniBruce

Girls, I have put on 12lb since April! I have been doing nothing different to what I normally do, do you think it could be the Clomid??

Im now having to go on a massive weight loss spree as my BMI has gone up to 34.8, if it goes over 35 I can't have my OD. Im going on holiday with the girls on Sep 26th, 3 weeks before my surgery (what we are billing as hopefully my last mad girly holiday for some time), we all know what happens on holiday, so I need to lose weight so I can afford to put a bit back on! 😫😫


----------



## SianJane90

*CD17*

Carly - hope you're having a nice time away - you seem to always be escaping off somewhere, I'm a little jealous over here 

Myxini - the 2ww isn't too bad, although I have been feeling very heavy in my uterus, it's very achey - I feel I can't move very quickly because it hurts if I jiggle my belly (if that makes sense lol). I've actually read something today that says your best chances of conceiving are bd'ing in the 3days BEFORE ovulation  So I feel a bit better about it now. That's terrible that they expect you to go through this without any monitoring, I wouldn't be able to cope without knowing what's going on.

Toni - I've heard of other women putting on weight during Clomid too! I feel like an absolute whale most of the time! I try to eat healthy but it's not always easy! I don't allow myself to have scales in my house because I get a bit obsessional with them, so I don't have a clue what I weigh and if I've put any on or lose any.
Good luck with the health binge before your holiday though honey, I'm sure you'll do it and still be able to have you OD in October 

AFM - like I said, my uterus is quite painful at the moment. But it's particularly painful when DH and I dtd.. I've done some googling this morning and apparently it's because at this time in the cycle the cervix is low, firm and closed - which would also explain the heavy, achey feeling.
I have gone a bit TTC mad again, I have been very blasé about it all the past couple of months - thinking it will happen when it happens, but recently I've been feeling very down about it all, and googling how to boost fertility. I just want to cry every time I see a baby at the moment 

So all in all, I'm feeling a bit crappy  xxx


----------



## laura2582

Hi everyone, hooray it's nearly the weekend ! 

Carly- have a lovely break away! Sorry to hear your cycles are still a bit over the place, it's so frustrating when your body won't stick to one timetable . Hopefully you won't have such a long cycle this month to contend with 

Sian- keep your chin up, sorry you are feeling a little down, feeling like that myself at the moment. Hopefully you hit the jackpot this month and your two week wait goes quickly. Hope the cramps ease off soon or they become the good bfp cramps! 

Toni- I've also wondered about the weight thing too, I wonder whether the hormones affect weight gain. I know I often feel bloated on clomid and my stomach looks huge. nothing to do with the piece of cake i just munchedl I hope you have a lovely holiday with your friends- are you going abroad? 

Myxini- I am so jealous of you and your hubby. I wish baby making was still a novelty! Your hubby's comment did make me laugh.  For me and my hubby it is causing a strain more than anything, I wish we could go back to how we were before ttc 

Spudlin- you are so right I know that's very true but having such a bad week and feeling so conflicted. I think because we keep having these issues each month it is really starting to affect my self esteem. I'm sure that sounds really silly but I can't help it. I keep thinking why my 28 yr old husband seems to avoiding bd with me! I must really be a nightmare if he is behaving this way ! I also think the fact he is living an ynhealthy lifestyle for the past year or so this isn't helping. He doesn't exercise and has put on quite a bit of weight. He drinks when he goes out with friends to excess and then gets hungover. He isn't even taking the vitamins he was advised to take. Not sure I'm being unfair to him but I just feel so angry he's not making the effort. Sorry for the downer but I feel at a loss as to what to do and it is really putting strain on us this week. He has not initiated anything this week even though this is my fertile week, so this cycle is out and only two cycles of clomid left before moving to ivf xx

Xx


----------



## Myxini

Yay for the weekend; not so much yay for the weather... 

Laura - Sorry to hear things are tough. We've had times of struggle too in the past, especially in our first few years of ttc, so I do know how it can be.  We were quite young (and often depressed!) and I certainly didn't always deal with things very well... After our failed IVF we actually ended up going for some counselling together, and I can't recommend that highly enough, if it's a possibility for you and you're both willing. We were quite sceptical about it, because we thought our marriage was fine and only the ttc was the issue, but it ended up being really good. We only went maybe 6 times over 6 months, but it really helped us in how to talk to each other about difficult things etc.

Toni - I've heard lots of people say they put on weight on Clomid. With the way I feel hungry all the time, I don't wonder! My consultant actually warned me to watch my weight, because it's not too far from BMI 30, which is the cut off point around here, apparently. If you do end up needing to shift some pounds quickly, a short period of very low carb (like Atkins induction phase) works very well for a lot of people (though some plp do feel miserable on it, at least to start with).

Sian - Sorry you're feeling down and sore...  I recommend some chocolate...

AFM I'm suddenly spotting today, very much like the day before AF usually. I know you can get all sorts of in-between bleeds on Clomid, but it's freaking me out a bit, since it's only *CD16* and the stupid cheapo Asda ownbrand opk's still show nothing. Distracted myself by meeting old work friends for coffee and biccies and putting the world to rights.


----------



## spudlin

Evening ladies,

Gosh we are all feeling it at the min hey?

Laura, I always initiate dtd these days   and Sian I know exactly how you feel cos this is how I felt last month when I found out about my monster SIL's pregnancy.

My update... my darling OH sent me an email at work today titled mmmm   I was intrigued to read that he had sent me an article from netdoctor talking about how some medication can affect your man bits   . He has raised cholesterol (family related not lifestyle) and is on medication for it, which can affect your sex drive etc. Explains a lot eh? We have had a talk tonight and he has gone out of his way to reassure me that he thinks I'm gorgeous and all that but his bits don't want to work like they did.
I am so immensely proud of him for being so thoughtful, he really does love me bless him (sorry soppy). 
Anyway his plan is to go to the docs and talk through his options.... watch this space I guess. I have only got 2 more rounds after this one, but quite frankly I don't care so long as we can get back to normal


----------



## Carly82

Hi everyone

Will try to do personals, sorry if I miss anyone or anything!

Arliparli, glad you got a doctor who had more of an understanding! Any sign of af yet? Will also reply to your pm.

Myxini, I was wondering if your spotting could possibly be a sign of ovulation? Have you still not had a + OPK yet? They aren't always 100%.

Toni, I have gained SO much weight since starting clomid. I feel constantly bloated and look like I've already got one in the oven never mind trying!! Have you heard of juice plus? My friend has been on it for 2 weeks and has already lost 10lbs! Another friends hubby lost 2st in 2 months!

Sian, hope you're ok Hun. Sending you lots of   I understand how you feel, I'm sure we all do so will all be here if you need us to shout or cry ect. Hopefully you'll feel better soon but it's awful when all you can think about is TTC. When is your test date? I might have missed that post. Keeping my fingers crossed   

Laura, sorry to hear your not having an easy time with hubby. With regards to his unhealthy lifestyle, is there anything you can do together like going to the gym or bike riding ect? Why not try crushing his vitamins in his food  

Spudlin, your DH sounds like a sweetie. It's so nice he shares things with you now and doesn't keep things bottled up  

AFM. Grrrrrrr cd 23 I think and no positive OPK. I really could scream!!! I've had bloating, pains, twinges but no ewcm like I would normally get. I'm really worried that if I can't even respond to clomid any more then what chance has ivf got?  
Away from TTC, we've just come back from a lovely week at Sherwood Forest and the weather was great. I think it does seem like I'm away alot but only to my grans caravan in Yorkshire. It's a godsend to just be able to escape when we need time away. We should have gone to lanzarote in August but we cancelled as we just really didn't fancy it. One of those spur of the moment bookings  
I felt a bit down last Friday as it would of been the day I went on maternity leave if I hadn't of MC.  

Again, sorry if I missed anything

Love to all xxx


----------



## Carly82

Hiya, me again.

Cd25
Just done an ovulation stick and the line is quite dark but probably still a shade lighter then the control line. Will do another this evening but hopefully ovulation in near.


----------



## Myxini

Carly - Fingers crossed for the results for tonight. I was actually thinking if my cycle is c. 39 again, ovulation around day 25 sounds about right for me too.
I really like your new pic too. 

Spudlin - Great that your OH is looking into it and will talk with his doctor. (I'm absolutely sure he does love you!) 

*CD18* and no positives. No EWCM or anything else either that would make me think I'm ovulating, so I think the spotting was just "one of those things". Luckily it's stopped for now. I do have twinges in my lower tummy and shooting pains in my boobs, so obviously _something_ is going on - be it my hormones or just some side effects. Mantra: "probably just a long cycle, not necessarily failure". Luckily it's been a nice day today and we went for a long walk by a canal and picked loads of blackberries.


----------



## spudlin

Hi all my lovely ladies,

Apologies for the nature of my question, but feel I can ask you guys. Does anyone else suffer with thrush? I used to get it on and off when I was on the pill, then nowt for ever, now on clomid I have had a couple of bouts   

I don't like having to use canesten all the time but can't leave it. I was also wondering if using conceive plus may have upset my natural flora or summat. That's what happens when you go all out eh?  

Thanks guys


----------



## ToniBruce

Hiya Spudlin,

Funny you should ask that. I have noticed some interesting goings on myself in the last few weeks. Not sure it is actually thrush or if Im just a biy yeasty I used to suffer from that a lot when I was younger).
I suppose we are pumping so many hormones into us it is sending us all off balance?

Bloody TTC. If only these women who just get pregnant at the drop of a hat realised what some of us have to put ourselves through.
If I do ever get pregnant I am going to to plot some sort of revenge to make my child pay 😂😂


----------



## spudlin

Very true Toni  

Bloody TTC it's such a hard job  

On a positive note, my amazing DH has made his GP appointment and he is seeing my GP so at least I know she will be nice to him  . Unfortunately I can't go with him cos I'm going away for a few days with my best friend on Wednesday  

Looking forward to the break away if I'm honest


----------



## Carly82

Spudlin, ive never suffered with thrush but i have read that clomid can cause flare ups as it dries up your CM. Hope its gone soon. Have a lovely break away 

CD27 Today. Have no idea if i ovulated, the line got dark but just not quite as dark as the control line then the next day it was nearly gone. I give up lol


----------



## laura2582

Hi everyone, hope everyone is okay and had a good weekend 
Thanks for the well wishes re hubby, we did have a long talk at the weekend and feeling a bit better about it now, we have also agreed we are going to go on a health kick as hubby said he knows he hasn't been making the effort and has been doing the complete opposite. Alls good but these things do leave you feeling the strain. Hopefully things will get a little easier, I think communicating better helps and I know I need to work on this rather than bottling it all up . 

Spudlin- what a great hubby! Hope all goes okay for him with gp. Sorry to hear you've been suffering with thrush, I haven't had this so can't really offer any advice- maybe ask your doctor? What an annoying this to have to counter in this process hope you get some help from someone in the know

Carly, thanks for your suggestions. I got our bikes out and lo and behold the rain and cold weather has arrived lol. Hope you are feeling a better now x opks are so frustrating, I've given up using them! 

Myxini- it sounds like you have a better grip on the situation this time round which is great. Glad counselling helped you, I have often wondered whether seeking this type of help would be a benefit. I know others were offered counselling during ivf and I wonder whether j might get that opportunity if I end up down than route after November. Thanks for your kind words x

Sian- hope you are doing better Hun, big hugs! 

Afm- day 25, no news! 

Xx


----------



## Myxini

*CD21* and nothing to report.  I've got opk's to last me until CD26, after that I might not bother...

Laura - Good to hear you've been talking things out and things look a bit better. 

Carly - Meh, I guess it could have been a spike, just a bit lower than what they usually look for? I'm starting to hate these pee sticks, and it's only my first cycle.

Spudlin - Wouldn't surprise me if Clomid is to blame re. thrush. All the hormonal changes etc bound to change the "environment". Hope you have a lovely break.

Toni - Lol, poor future child. 

Hope Sian is doing ok...


----------



## Bri 28

Hi All,

I have still been reading posts now and then and just thought I would update you all on my pregnancy before I leave - hopefully to give all some hope that it can happen for us girls!!!

I had my 12 week scan today at 13 weeks 3 days and all was fine. The baby was moving about a little too much in the beginning but she managed to get all the measurements she needed by the end luckily. She said all seemed fine so that is it now until 18 weeks when I have my next midwife appointment. I had the last midwife appt yesterday and we heard the heartbeat so that reassured me for the scan today as I had myself convinced that there would be nothing there / a problem.

Anyway that is it for me - I hope you can all gain some hope from this and wish you all the best in your TTC journeys.

Hope they are as quick as possible!!

  

Love to all xxx


----------



## Carly82

Hi Bri

Really good to hear everything is going well. Hopefully we can keep in touch via ******** and i look forward to hearing your news 

Take care hun xx

Where is everyone lately lol


----------



## Bluebell84

Congrats Bri!

Carly - do you think you've ovulated yet?

Myxini - I ovulated on cd23 so it may be late.. Have you had positives yet? 

Sian - hope you are ok.. 

Laura and spudlin what days are you on? 

At the mo I'm in the 2ww so nothing to report

X


----------



## spudlin

Hi ladies,

Well I have been in the land of no internet for 3 days!!! Had a lovely break with my friend and then home to a night out with the girls from work, just got home and thought I'd touch base before I go to bed  

CD 25 for me today, 2 weeks tomorrow since my trigger shot so expecting AF any minute   . Had lots of on and off twinges as per usual so defo think she will land. Spent the last few days like a bloated balloon, not pleasant, thought it was due to the long drive and sleeping somewhere strange, but who knows with these daft hormones eh? At least my thrush symptoms have settled  

Hope you are all well?

Bri, so glad all is well with the pregnancy, it would be nice to have a little update every now and then, only if you feel like it.

My big thing today was the ******** alert to say my brother had updated his status to say they went for 20 week scan today and they are having a boy   so pleased for him, but still can't be happy for that cow he is married too. 

My friend is a Reiki master and has suggested some treatment. I hadn't told her until today about us ttc, and I don't know why I suddenly decided to tell her, but I did. So I am going to start on Sunday. 

You know me I will give anything a shot


----------



## Myxini

Heey. I'm here, on *CD24*, with absolutely nothing to report. 

Bri - How wonderful. I hope you'll have a very uneventful, happy pregnancy and everything continues to go well.

Bluebell - No, nothing. The test lines have actually disappeared completely on me. Oh well. Good luck on the 2ww! 

Spudlin - Good to hear your break went well (and thrush is gone). I read somewhere that there's supposed to be a way to change any baby pics in your newsfeed on ******** to pictures of cake. That would be awesome, if it's true. 

I'm debating whether to buy more opk's or not. It's not like doing them affects the ovulation (or lack of it, as it is) anyway, so I wonder if ignorance would be bliss, or just even more annoying. 
Doing my best to escape baby thoughts by worrying over money and window shopping on Rightmove. I really want a big fancy shower!


----------



## spudlin

Myxini, I have never done opk or checked mucus, temps etc. 

My doc says all that just stresses us out and we should just make sure we are getting plenty sex!!  

This however can be easier said than done as we well know  

AF due any time now for me, day 26 and the last 2 times it has landed on 25 and 26. Would be lovely if it stayed away!!


----------



## Myxini

Yes, hope it stays away indeed, Spud. 

My doc said the same about opk's. Had they offered any monitoring, I'd not have bothered. My thought was that if I don't ovulate at all, I want to be able to _tell them so _ in my next consultation, to try to push for something else, something more, some monitoring... I don't know.
DH thinks I shouldn't bother though, so I probably won't. 

Feeling quite pre-AF here too with sore boobs and cramps, though I think it's a bit early for me.


----------



## spudlin

Myxini, do you get AF every month?

The reason I ask is that when I first started clomid I wasn't monitored and only got AF once out of 3 cycles, so I presumed I didn't ovulate. I pushed with my consultant for monitoring cos I didn't think I was growing follicles. I now know I do grow them and have then had a trigger shot to release them. I have had AF on all 3 of these cycles so far. I'm crossing everything that I don't get it this cycle though  

I off to my friends now for my 1st reiki session


----------



## tam685

Myxini ...I too would push for monitoring... Just because how would you know exactly whats going on ? ... At least you know with monitoring you can say for a fact that you are / are not growing any follies ? Gl x 

Spudlin ...good luck ! Hope AF stays away... When will you test if it does ? X 

I'm now on day 21 (7dpo) .... AF due Saturday or Sunday xx


----------



## spudlin

Tam, my doc has said no testing until day 36!! I will have gone   by then I'm sure.

Just taking every day as a bonus, I never like to get my hopes up, can't bear the disappointment  

I have been getting a bit of a headache when AF was about to land, well the last couple of cycles anyway. This used to happen when I was on the pill too, in the pill free week. No headache yet, but again, not taking this as meaning diddly squat  

Where is everyone else? 

Sian where are you? We must be around the same cycle days you and me


----------



## Carly82

Im here......just have nothing exciting to report lol. Think im day 32 and no sign of af with no idea of if and when i ovulated. My egg share consultant agreed with me about not taking anymore clomid so im definitely down and out on that side of things xx


----------



## tam685

Don't think I'd cope with not testing til day 36 either ! Got my fingers crossed for you x 

Because I'm impatient ill start testing tomorrow.... If I'm out by sat or Sunday my review app is the Wednesday after... Think that's when we'll talk about iui xx


----------



## Myxini

Fingers crossed for both Spudlin and Tam; and also for Sian, wherever she's hiding. 

Carly - Exciting times getting starting with the egg share soon then. Hope your body and mind will have a bit of a breather without meds before then. 

As for my AFs/cycles - In the 10 months since I started having AF again I've had 10 cycles, ranging from 12 days to 50 in length. I only know I supposedly ovulated in May, no idea if it was a one-off.
I'm kind of pessimistic about the "pushing for monitoring" really. This is the same hospital where I was once admitted from A&E with serious stomach pains and kept in for days and had a doc trying to push me for a scan every day, and they still didn't manage to get me in for one. Apparently too busy... I ended up being discharged with strong Tramadol and only had the scan two months later as an outpatient. Lucky thing nothing was actually seriously wrong.
Oh well. Opk's are all gone now. If AF doesn't turn up by CD40, I'll probably do a test just in case, but we'll see.


----------



## ToniBruce

Hi girls.

Thought I would check in. I have been keeping up to date with all your posts, although there is to much going on for me to do personals! 😄

I am currently on CD55!! I had a tissue of blood when I wiped about a week ago (sorry for tmi), but absolutely nothing since! Im going on holiday next Thurs, if she arrives then I will be extremely unhappy with her! 😡
4wks 2 days until my OD! 

Good luck to all for some BFPs soon, it has been a while! 

Sending lots of love and babydust.......


----------



## mejulie40

Cd2 

Hello..

Sorry been awol ladies but had to take some time out & now i'm back for round two - bring it on 

Sian - how are you getting on this cycle hun.. x

Carly - any idea when you will go in for the egg share.. all sounds exciting x

Toni - hope you have a fab break & that af stays away x

Spudlin - i couldnt wait until day 36 to test.. i'd go crazy! x

Bri - so good to hear the pregnancy is going to plan.. please keep us updated x

Orangelilly - how are you guys? 

Laura - any news? have you tested x

Bluebell - How are you finding the 2ww.. has it sent you crazy yet? ha ha x

Tam, Myxini - Hello.. sending tons of baby dust your way xx

Afm - worn out now! too many of you on here now.. lol... 
we decided against the tests & instead try clomid again then see what happens... also feeling very fat cant seem to lose the weight from cycle one & its driving me nuts! anyone else had this prob? 

luv to you all xx


----------



## tam685

Lol hi mejulie... Don't know how you managed to do personals ! So many people... Well I'm now on cd 22... And AF due sat or Sunday... Still nothing report x


----------



## SianJane90

Evening ladies, 
I am so sorry I have been AWOL lately. I'm not really sure what's been going on, I have been feeling very very tired and I think I have buried my head in the sand about the whole TTC lark  I've been feeling fairly crap about it all to be honest, not been a good couple of weeks...
Anyway, I'll give personals a shot but forgive me if I miss anyone or anything:

Julie - Glad to hear you're back in the game, all the best to you honey..

Toni - Hope you have loads of fun on holiday, and that AF stays away for it. Gosh your appointment has come round quick..

Myxini - I have been in and out of hospital for the past 4 years with chronic abdo pain so I know how you feel, I was in there for a week one time  They never found out what was wrong - but touch wood, I haven't been too bad since January! I give you credit for being about to wait until CD40, I may have gone stir crazy by then..

Tam - good luck for your appointment on Wednesday hun, let us know how you get on! Are you hoping for IUI?..

Carly - So what's next with the egg sharing?..

Spudlin - I think we are same day this cycle aren't we? How was your reiki session?..

Bluebell - How is the 2ww for you?..

Bri - I'm so pleased things are going so well for you, please keep us updated. I can't believe how quick it's going!..

Laura - Where abouts are you on the cycle?..

AFM - I'm *CD28* today and I'm feeling that I am on the brink of AF. Crampy, the achey legs, extremely tired and I have been a right miserable wotsit the past couple of days. So I think that's me done for now  fingers crossed my consultant tries us on something different when I have my appointment at the end of Oct.. Although in a perfect world I would get my BFP naturally next month - but my luck shattered many years ago!!!
I am starting to lose hope on ever getting that BFP to be honest, I am in such a naff place at the moment  I just want to be someone's Mummy and to make my Husband someone's Daddy, why is it that the most natural thing in the world has seemingly become the most difficult?!?!

xxxxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Sian - ahhh hun i know just how you feel.. me & dh were talking about it all earlier.. people keep saying what great parents we would be, why no kids yet! aaarrgh makes you want to scream.. we both feel so sad & frustrated about it all.. big hugs to you xxx


----------



## laura2582

Hi ladies, hope everyone is okay! 

I'm due on any day between now and Saturday. I'm not holding out any hope this month as we didnt bd very much this cycle. Me and hubby had a rough couple of weeks and this has taken its toll. In all fairness I think we were crying out for a break this month. Both feeling better and are trying to pull together. Having a tough time at work, my boss is a bully and this is causing huge stress and I'm now in a position where I'm raising a grievance so that I have something on my personal file. I honestly don't know if I can keep up this job as well as deal with everything else at the same time. My fertility nurse suggested seeing my gp about this, I'm not one to avoid hard work but I've been feeling so unwell with stress lately. Not sure what to do for the best! 
About to start 6th clomid cycle. I know I'm ovulating but do not think I am ever going to get a bfp. Sian I really feel like you do, hope you are feeling better Hun 

Julie- lovely to see a message from you, hope you are doing okay. I'm trying to shift a little weight that seems to have crept on seemingly out of nowhere! Must keep fit and eat less cake lol 

Toni- fingers crossed for you. Hope you had a good break 

Myxini- hope af stays away for you. Whatever you decide re monitoring hopefully you will get your bfp soon and won't need those annoying opks! 

Spudlin- how was reiki? It's great that you are so open minded, I hope it was relaxing for you 

Carly- lovely profile pic! Good luck to you with egg sharing, when do things get going? Hopefully not too long a process. 

Bri- congrats to you, lovely to hear you are doing so well

Tam- hello! Sounds like we have similar cycle lengths . Good luck to you x

Sorry if I missed anyone !


----------



## tam685

hugs sian !!     .... try and stays positive, and i know its really hard but theres plenty more avenues to explore...x i think IUI is the way ?? as dh has low motility sperm...they walk instead of run lmao !!

Hi Laura ...yay a cycle buddy  hope you get you BFP instead of the witch !!

this 2ww is driving me crazy!   im now cd23 (9dpo) didnt test today as yesterday got a bfn !! no surprise there really lol...just thought id try tho !!.... today i noticed more creamy cm, which is weird cos usually have nothing... but its just something that will get my hopes up to trick my mind i suppose !! ... xx


----------



## Myxini

Hey people.

Toni - Time's going fast, not long to go anymore. Hope you'll have a nice AF-free holiday. 

Julie - Good luck!  I'm really struggling to not gain weight. Feel hungry all the time and really crave carbs. So far I'm sort of managing to balance around the same weight, but really i should still be losing... Sigh.

Sian -  I'm sorry things feel so rough. It is a hard, this infertility malarky...  Don't lose hope. There are still so many other options out there, even if Clomid doesn't do the trick. (And luckily hope is one of those things you can think you lose and then later find again.) Hope you can find some nice non-ttc things to distract you and will feel better soon. My pains were never explained really either btw, but been OK since last winter, too.

Laura - Hope the work situation gets sorted out, and AF stays away.

Tam - Testing already?  Hope the cm is a good sign - fingers crossed!

AFM - *CD27* (I think) and crampy. No idea in what point to expect AF... I've caught a cold and am sitting at home, sulking with headache, sore throat and a temperature. I really want cake. Cake and chocolate. But all I have is natural yoghurt in the fridge and a cabbage casserole in the slow cooker. Boak.


----------



## tam685

yes myxini, always start testing from 8dpo.... every month in hope that one month ill get a nice early bfp to put me out my missery lol...obviously it doesnt happen tho !! its only internet cheapies, once if i ever get a bfp on those ill buy an expensive one, the one that says you are x amount of weeks pregnant !! lol... with my dd i got my first bfp at 13 dpo... thats exactly when af is due... i just like poas lol xx


----------



## ToniBruce

Oh Sian I know that feeling oh so well! I really don't feel like Im ever going to see that BFP, I just feel like Im going through the motions. I am quite good at not getting down about it though. Don't get me wrong, I have the odd cry when Im on my own, and very occasionally with my bestest, after a few (dozen) drinks. But on the whole I do stay, what will be will be. I think it's because I have already accepted that it will never happen for me.
You are only very young though Sian, you have lots of years and lots of treatment ahead of you. Think positive, I feel confident it will happen for you xx

Julie, glad to hear you are back at it. Fingers crossed for a BFP, and for everything to go as you hope and deserve xx

Im struggling to keep up with everybody........ who's testing in the next few days??

Still no AF for me. I wish she would pay me a visit so Im not said waiting for her when Im away, or when Im due my surgery! I don't know if they do it if AF is visiting?

Anyway, time I got myself into the shower and ready for my 2nd night shift. I think it will be a long one! 

Love to you all 💜


----------



## Bluebell84

Hello ladies

Sian - I'm sorry to hear you are feeling so low. I think everyone has had had lots of moments and days of sadness. Feeling like you do won't last forever so just ride it out babe the best you can. It can't rain all the time xx

Mejulie - best of luck with this cycle. My friend had a miscarriage and got pregnant again on her second cycle  I hope it happens for you too!

Laura - hopefully af will stay away but if it doesn't then as you and hubby are feeling better and stronger as a couple. and after a rocky few weeks you can approach your next cycle with some hope. I know how draining it is and how unfair it all is but we can't control it so we have to try to cope as best we can. Good days and bad days x

Tam - I'm also in the 2ww but not sure what dpo. Try to resist testing maybe til 13dpo!  good luck x

Myxini - when is your otd? Fingers cross af stays away 

Toni - hope you have a fab holiday 

Afm - I got positive opk last Monday and tues. when would be my official test day? Next Wednesday I was thinking? I have a wedding in York this weekend and my birthday (yuk) so a good distraction. And a distaction from my birthday .. Another year with no baby! 

X


----------



## tam685

hi bluebell, yes next wednesday would be about 14dpo for you roughly, good luck !!

well im so impatient i have poas but it was bfn, im now 10 dpo... well if im out this weekend, on Wednesday ...ill have my review app xx


----------



## Myxini

Has anyone had dizziness and nausea from Clomid? Just wondering what to blame. It's probably just some symptom of this cold  though I think I vaguely remember hearing Clomid can make you nauseaus.

Bluebell - Don't know about otd since I didn't ovulate as far as I know. I just figured if AF stays away longer than c. 14 days after I stopped testing for ovulation, I'll do a test just in case. That would be CD40, so 30.9. I think. Meh. Good news about your ovulation and 2ww distractions. 

Hello and good luck to everyone else too.


----------



## mejulie40

Evening ladies..

myxini - i got cold symptoms & dizziness with my bfp last cycle  pray its a good sign for you x

Tam - do you test every day? i always start day 25 x

Sian - hope you have your smile back hun x

Hello everyone else x

Afm - on cd 4 & feeling tired not sure if its the meds or stress of it all.. also have a very upset tum (tmi)anyone else had that? cant remember if i had it with my last cycle.. spending tonight with my feet up, hot water bottle on my tum & lots of protein for dinner to grow those eggs...


----------



## tam685

Hi mejulie... Erm it depends what mood I'm in lol.... Today I've been convicting myself of pregnancy symptoms obviously can't be true tho lol..... X


----------



## tam685

P.s forgot to say I've had no side effects from clomid x


----------



## mejulie40

Tam - are you on 1 or 2 tablets per day..


----------



## tam685

2 .... My temps gone up again   this means implantation has occurred ...it's gone from 36.80 to a whooping 36.99 !! .... What do you think? X


----------



## Myxini

Sounds promising Tam... Fingers crossed it's the month for you! 

Julie - Didn't have that particular symptom (yet at least), but I think all sorts of stomach upsets are a very common side effect? I'll be copying you with that feet up, hot water bottle and lots of protein approach. 

*CD1* for me today then.  I guess that explains the dizziness and nausea. On one hand I'm a gutted of course - was secretly hoping I might have ovulated early or late. On the other hand if it wasn't to be, I'd rather get on with the next cycle than wait for AF for weeks on end (with ever-growing false hope). Very crampy and sore now though. I think I'll indulge in that cake and chocolate today...


----------



## mejulie40

myxini - sorry af arrived but good you are trying to see the positive side of it.. still sucks though  .. i swear rest, heat & lots of protein helped me get my bfp last cycle. praying hard it works this one too... x

Tam - sorry hun my phone battery died last night... i have no idea about temps never chk'd mine but pray its a good sign for you x

Afm - cd 5 -  tum seems more settled today.. got the day off & plan to clean up the house then take it easy to help those eggies grow.. when i had ivf doc told me any activity takes the blood supply away from where we need it...


----------



## tam685

Hi everyone... I'm now 13 dpo and bfn  .... Expecting AF tomorrow x


----------



## SianJane90

Hi everyone.

Just thought I'd let you all know that AF turned up today, *TMI ALERT* I had lots of the brown stuff the day before so I knew that it was on its way. I'm feeling particularly crappy about it to be honest, seem to be doing a lot of crying! I'm thinking if my mood doesn't pick up by the time AF has gone I might speak to someone because I just can't seem to shake this one off!

Any way I will post soon but I think I need to give TTC a wide birth at the moment (naff word choice, I know)...

Lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## tam685

Sorry sian to hear your AF has shown up  

I'm now on day 28 am... AF usually showed up by now... Think clomid trying to play tricks on me! Still bfn and temps are still up xx


----------



## tam685

update : spot of blood when wiping... im deffo out by tomorrow i reckon     off to see consultant on wednesday and demand for IUI   x


----------



## Myxini

So sorry to hear AF news Sian and Tam. 

Tam, I hope you get your IUI.
Sian, talking to someone is a good idea if things get too much. 

Julie - Glad your consultant said that. I feel so much better for all the nothing I keep doing!

*CD5* here. AF wasn't too bad luckily and I'm feeling OK. It's quite lucky that we have this house thing going on - viewing property and online research and dreaming about my future home is nicely distracting (any extra bedrooms are in my mind still gaming rooms or guest or hobby rooms)...


----------



## tam685

hi myxini, im totally confused to whats going on.. no af yet ?? still BFN ... still going to see consultant on wednesday unless bfp shows up before hand ! driving me   all this is lol... xx


----------



## mejulie40

cd 9

sian - so sorry hun.. me & dh took some time out.. had some fun.. it helps so take it xx

myxini - what day are you now? i spend all day on my feet 8-6 so need to rest when i get home  

tam - clomid can screw up your dates just ask carly cos it drove her nuts!  x

Hello everyone else x

Afm - feeling relaxed & dh is in the mood which is fab.. had some crampy feeling by ovaries today.. hope its a good sign..


----------



## tam685

I'm deffo out today... Hopefully get an iui this month... See consultant tomorrow fingers crossed x


----------



## mejulie40

Tam - sending you a hug.. hope your apt goes well x

Hello everyone else xx


----------



## Myxini

So sorry to read that Tam.  Good luck with your appointment.
It seems many people here are now moving on to other things from Clomid.


----------



## ToniBruce

Hiya

Just a quick on to say I am keeping up to date with what's going on with all you lovely ladies.

Sorry to those of you who AF has shown up for. She has sent me plenty of warning signs the last few days, Im fully expecting her to make an appearance over night or tomorrow. Excellent timing. What a *****.

Good luck to those of you part way through a cycle.

Lots of love and babydust to all


----------



## spudlin

Hi all,

Well what can I say, THIS CYCLE IS PROVING TO BE THE WORST YET  

I am currently day 36 and the last 3 cycles I have had with scanning and a trigger shot, I have gotten AF either day 25 or 26 I took a clearblue digi hpt this morning (I was directed to do it day 37, but I am off work today and thought a day earlier shouldn't make much difference this far along). Anyway, no surprise that it was a BFN  .

I don't know what to think any more. I also had very sore nipples up until a day or so ago and have this constant metallic taste in my mouth, which I thought was a sign of pregnancy   I have also had lots of twinges and backache.

Why do our bodies do this to us? Is it to test our mental strength cos quite frankly mine is frazzled  

I have been instructed to test again in a weeks time then if still BFN I am to start my next round of clomid. Only issue is, this won't be happening cos OH is off away to work again, pretty much until Christmas   

I was so hoping this was my month and truly had started to believe it could be. It is like you just start getting positive about everything and you get smacked right back down again.

I will stay in touch with you all whilst I am clomid free though, otherwise I would miss you guys  

Take care all.
x


----------



## Carly82

It sounds like a few of us are having extra long cycles 3 or 4 months into clomid. Month 1 i had a 28 day, month 2 was 29 days. Month 3 was 52 days and month 4 was 42 days. Thats why ive took the decision not to do anymore as it was messing with my head too much


----------



## Myxini

Sorry to hear that Spudlin.  Sounds very frustrating. Still, I'll keep my fingers crossed that the test turns positive.


----------



## spudlin

Carly, were you having a trigger injection though?

My 1st 3 cycles when I didn't get the injection, I never got AF except for once on the 2nd cycle. Since the injection I have got AF for 3 cycles until this one  

I have been googling!!! I know I shouldn't but I can't help it, and lots of people are saying that clearblue digital are renowned for giving false negatives   

I am going to do another test tomorrow at work I think (we have some tests knocking about at the GP practice I work at). If that is still neg then I can only do as I'm told and test again next week


----------



## Carly82

no i didnt have trigger shots.

That sounds strange for af not to have arrived when youve had it.....fingers crossed its a false negative!! Apparently first responce are the best to do x


----------



## tam685

Spudlin ...sorry to hear your going through a rough time ! i know how you feel .... hope things get better for you soon and that bfn turns into a bfp x

well just got back from consultant appointment and was really really hoping for an iui, he said i could pay for it if i really wanted too, but then went on to say that that might not work either and i should try and be patient and see if the clomid works on 100mg for another 3 months...so this time im paying extra for scans to see whats going on...feel so down that im paying all this money out and nothing will work !! xx


----------



## mejulie40

Evening Ladies..

Just had day 11 scan & very excited.. have "2" 19mm follies on right & a 9mm on left...
doc told dh to do the business next 2-3 days & watch out could get twins.. lol... 

Catch up with you all tomo x


----------



## tam685

good luck mejulie !!

what days did you have your scans on? ive got one on cd 5.. which i thought was abit early ?? xx


----------



## Bluebell84

Hello 

I'm sorry it seems lots of people are having tough times. Ttc is so hard on the mind and heart.

I just wanted to let you know I got my bfp two days ago. I have no symptoms except for on and off AF type cramps.

Thank you for all your support and I know it's still early days for me so I'm trying not to get ahead of myself.

Good luck to everyone on here and try to not loose hope! Mejulie - fingers crossed for the twins  

X


----------



## Myxini

Bluebell - Great news! Just the good news this thread needed!  Hope your embie and you will have a safe journey from here on!

Julie - Your news sound encouraging too - fingers crossed for those two follies.

*CD8* here and I'm having bad cramps for the third day running now. They're quite painful actually, like the day before AF. I definitely didn't have them like this last month, so let's hope they're a good sign at least. Hot flushes and superhunger are also back. DH is still home sick, now with a chest infection. (I'm getting a bit worried because there's certainly no DTD going on until he can at least breathe a bit.)


----------



## mejulie40

Bluebell - congratulations hun.. fantastic news.. are you having your bloods done to check all ok x

Myxini - ive had bad cramps both cycles days 7-14 was doubled up yesterday as started both sides.. but scan shows the follies are there so should be a good sign for you too hun  hope your dh feels better soon x

Tam - that seems way too early for scan as may not show anything.. my doc says come in day 10-13 as should be almost ready to ovulate.

Carly - how are you hun x

Sian - big hugs x

Afm - Feeling very bloated & tired today.. still eating tons of protein esp cottage cheese which i hope grows me some super eggs


----------



## tam685

congrates bluebell... 

i thought so mejulie...but as they've charged me so much im not complaining !! i expect at least 3 scans before ovulation !! xx


----------



## tam685

scan in the morning see how many follies are there... how is everyone else getting on? xx


----------



## tam685

had my scan   i have 4 follies, 2 on each side... 2 x 10 mm approx, 1 x 9 mm 1 x 8.5 mm... think thats good for day 5 ? another scan on wednesday xx


----------



## mejulie40

Tam - thats fab & great size for day 5... when is your next one?

Myxini - How are you today?

Afm - feeling very bloated & hurts to walk.. Got ovulation sign this morn so im off to get jiggy


----------



## tam685

hi mejulie, wednesday at 12   xx


----------



## Myxini

Evening all.

Tam - sounds good to me. Fingers crossed those follies are growing nicely.

Julie - Yay! Happy BD! 

AFM *CD10* and cramps and hot flashes are kind of gone.  I've only had a couple of really short but very painful stabbing pains (catch my breath and double over) when out and about today. Trying not to think about it all too much and not to worry, but that's easier said than done. Luckily DH is a lot better today and DTD is back on the menu. 

I ate a whole tub of Häagen-Dazs today... It was my lunch...


----------



## spudlin

Hi all,

Congrats Bluebell, hearing successes always cheers me up a little.

My update is still poo. No AF no BFP. No mentality left at all   CD40 today.

I've missed getting another round in before OH tootles off to work and he will be away pretty much until December so no clomid for me til then. 

I have got 2 rounds left and my hosp appt beginning of Dec so I can ask him then what may have happened this round.

It's like my body is getting one over on me cos I thought I had it cracked with the clomid and trigger shots then this happens  

Hey ho, I think a few of us regulars are feeling it at the minute, massive hugs to all and I will be keeping in touch with you all on here.


----------



## mejulie40

Hello lovely ladies how are you all today xx

cd 15...  I still feel soooo bloated/uncomfortable...  wondering if ovulated or not! maybe its my bowel bloating me as left ovary is stimulated this time & i have scar tissue on both... on a good note dh has been amazing this cycle... been jiggy 6/8 days so im more relaxed this month  

pray our dreams come true xx


----------



## Myxini

Spudlin, that's all so frustrating.  I have no idea what could be going on with you, but I hope it resolves itself soon.

Julie - Sorry you're feeling uncomfy, but let's hope it's a good sign. Good to hear you're feeling relaxed. 

I've got my crampiness back today and oddly enough it's really reassuring. It's now only on the right side, so fingers crossed there's a nice big follie there all ready to go...  TMI alert - some ewcm type stuff going on, so I'm planning to get a glass of red wine down DH and get jiggy (hehe, like that word Julie).

I've had both pregnancy news (a neighbour) and baby news (an old friend had a lovely baby girl), so I'm feeling a bit wistful tonight, as always with these things. Oh well.


----------



## Bri 28

Congrats Bluebell!!! Fantastic news - I'm so glad to hear another success on this thread after me and Lily! 

Wishing all the luck to everyone else ... it does happen!! xx


----------



## mejulie40

Bri/orangelilly - how are you both.. hope all is going well for you & baby bump  x

Hello everyone else.. what have you all been up to.. very quiet on here!

Afm - cd17  still a little uncomfortable but praying its a good sign & all our jigginess has worked  
hate this 2ww.. wish i could go to sleep & wake up on test day lol


----------



## laura2582

Hi everyone (sheepishly saying hello after so long!)

Hope everyone is okay, think me and Sian have been on the same wave length. Had a tough few weeks and needed to give myself a little space from ttc stuff. Have started my 6th cycle and next appointment is booked for 8th November to find out what is to happen next. Have really lost faith that this bfp will happen without more intervention. Have been trying to get extra healthy in preparation for the next stage ie ivf and to get my eggs in the best condition possible. Eating plenty of nutritious foods, no caffeine or alcohol and lots of exercise. Lost three pound so far so hopefully it will make a difference . Has anyone done any reading on food and affecting fertility? Just wondered as there seems to be conflicting information online 

Congratulations bluebell- fantastic news for you- hopefully you will have started a trend 

Xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Laura - we all need some time out from treatment as it is so stressful & takes over our lives.
i avoid frozen peas, salmon, tuna, cream, ice cream & coffee plus take pregnacare vits with fish caps & swear they helped me get my bfp's.. i also avoid pineapple as the one time i had it i got my bfn..


----------



## Carly82

Hey everyone

Sooooo sorry ive not been on lately. With me not being on clomid anymore i cant really comment much but i have been reading all your posts.

Congrats bluebell

Hope everyone else is doing ok and i'll keep reading your posts looking for good news 

Love to all xxx


----------



## spudlin

Hi all,

I think a few of us are hiding away at the minute. I have been reading and dropping the odd post, but I am fed up this cycle too. 

I am now cd42 and no sign of AF or BFP   , to be honest I am supposed to test again on Thursday but quite frankly I think it is a waste of time. I don't think I ovulated this month, despite lots of symptoms, even with the trigger shot. 

I too am on a health kick cos if I am going down the IVF route I want to get my bmi right down to optimise my chances. Started slimming world yesterday   already lol.

OH goes away to work on Monday so we haven't started the next round. I have 2 left but it will be December before we can do our next one cos even if OH manages to get home at all we won't know when until the last minute so too hard to plan anything. 

I feel like others have said, that I am quite looking forward to taking the pressure off for a bit. I have my hosp appt in Dec, so I will probably be talking IVF at that. If this is our way forward the plan will be to use the remaining clomid 1st and cross everything (except legs...sorry tmi I know lol). Then if it isn't successful then we will look at IVF then.

A friend of mine suggested Liverpool Womens so I have been googling and it looks like they have had a massive investment in their fertility unit. Plus said friend said the cost there is quite reasonable in comparison to other private clinics. I'm sure I've mentioned we are not eligible for NHS as I am 40  

On a positive note, I found out today that someone in work is pregnant and is 43, so I feel there is still some hope out there for me.

Take care all, I will be around like Carly


----------



## Myxini

Hiya everyone.

Spudlin - Still no change then, eh.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for Thursday anyway.

Carly - Hope things are moving on well for you.

Laura - I eat a low carb, high fat diet, also making sure there's enough protein in there. I try to stay away from additives and very processed foods. Lots of veggies, eggs, nuts and seeds, dairy, some meat and fish and no diet or light products. No wheat or other gluten, and I try to get any sugars I eat from veggies or berries (though dark chocolate and occasional treats do happen). I never managed to sustain weight loss and feel healthy with the standard low fat diets, but lost 5st on low carb and I'm sure it's the reason for my cycle returning (I never had a regular cycle even when I was thinner before). I've quit coffee but I'm not completely caffeine-free (chocolate & green tea) and no alcohol right now either.

I also take an embarrassing amount of supplements: at the moment Pregnacare Conception, vitamin C, zinc, magnesium, coenzyme-Q10, chromium, vitamin D3, omega 3 fish oil, calcium, and this cycle I've added evening primrose oil (for first part of the cycle only) and some royal jelly. (I'd take selenium too, if I didn't eat that many nuts).

But that's just me , I'm not gonna try to say all that's somehow necessary! LCHF is just what's worked for me with PCOS, weight and allergy problems, but I've had a few years now to get used to it and it's got pretty normal for me. I'm craving carbs now while on Clomid, though. Sigh. Especially really crappy ones like crisps and cake.

*CD13* here and one-sided cramps continue. I'm taking it as a good sign. I'm glad I'm not doing opk's - much more scope for (even unfounded) optimism.


----------



## tam685

hi everyone  

myxini - good luck 

Spudlin- i hope things resolve themselves quickly for you  

mejulie- good luck for otd 

well im on cd 8... my bellies uncomfortable... pains on both sides... no other side effects tho ! ... and today for the first time ive had ewcm !! hope this is a good sign for a bfp this month !! i have another scan tomorrow to see how much they've grown... reckon i should be O ing around friday saturday sunday xx


----------



## tam685

an update on scan.. i now have 3 dominant follies, size 15 mm, 16 mm and 17 mm... BUT may have come across a problem that my uterus lining as not grown   ..its still only 6 mm ...so im having another scan tomorrow... i have no experience with this any advice would be great xx


----------



## spudlin

Tam, 

When I have been for my scans my lining has to be a certain thickness as well as decent sized follies, before they will give me my injection.

Don't worry cos day 9 is early for a scan so really positive sized follies  , I'm sure it will get thicker.

Good luck


----------



## tam685

thanks spudlin... think theyre leaving me to O naturally ... which should be around friday or saturday... im doing opks... so will give me 12 hours notice ... ill have to see what they say at the scan tomorrow xx


----------



## mejulie40

Tam - how did you get on at scan?  doc said at my cd11 scan that my lining was great at 9mm.. you still have time for it to thicken.

Hello everyone else x

Afm - cd19..  keep talking to my embabes.. tell them to grow stronger & get ready to implant..
dh thinks ive lost the plot lol.. but it worked last time.. must stay positive it is going to work..


----------



## Myxini

I seem to be taking turns between threads... 

Julie - I love the talking to your embies! I gave my ovaries a pep talk in the bath a few days ago... Must admit I kind of _felt_ like I'd lost the plot, but it seemed appropriate! 

Tam - Good luck!

Hello to everyone else. Nothing much to report AFM - it's *CD15* and cramps and ewcm eased off yesterday, so I'm really hoping I might have ovulated before that. No idea if I did of course, but I'm counting myself on 2ww now anyway. Hmm. Better start talking to my potential embies too...


----------



## tam685

mejulie- what a great idea talking to embies  

myxini- good luck ! have you ovulated now?

yeah ive had my scan  my lining has grown 3mm overnight !! its now 9.4 mm ... and the two biggest follies at 20 mm and 22 mm... so im going to inject myself tonight !!   thought i was going to O naturally ...but he said it should help them to implant too    so will be jiggy jiggy , friday and saturday xx


----------



## mejulie40

Tam - thats great news on follies & lining.. enjoy getting jiggy lol.. x


----------



## Myxini

Yay Tam, really good news!  
No idea at all if I've ovulated. I'm not doing any opk's this month and don't get any monitoring. I'll just assume I might have...


----------



## tam685

thanks you guys   

well today is cd 12, and O day !! ... had my positive opk this morning ! i only get 12 hours notice lol .... even tho i know its today anyway ! as i did trigger on thursday pm ... im a poas addict so was opking anyway.... to my surprise the opks were negative yesterday ... but positive this am ... im weird and only get a positive in the morning and not evening.....

i have noticed since taking the trigger ..ive had an ulmighty headache   ... so im going to test thursday ... just to make sure that triggers out of my system ... so if i test after that and its positive ill know its the real deal ...

how is everyone else getting on ? any BFP yet ? xx


----------



## ToniBruce

Good Morning!

Just had a catch up on you lovely ladies. Very mixed emotions, fantastic to see a BFP! Also very good to see follie growth, massive good luck to those of you on the 2ww, keeping my fingers crossed for some more BFPs.

Sorry to see there are so many of us feeling down. TTC is one of the most difficult, emotional, journeys anybody can go through. Sending much love to you all.

I had an absolutely fantastic holiday! I drank and are far to much, but do you know what, I don't care! I completely put all the TTC thing to the side (apart from having one little moment watching a bloke with his little girl in the pool 😢 ), I completely relaxed and spent the whole week laughing!
I got home to some rubbish news mind, my date for OD has been put back to Nov 12th. I can't get to upset about it though as it's due to a lady having Cancer. Puts things into perspective a little.
Anyway, since I returned my Hubby has been like a sex crazed loon, which is very out of character for him. So, I've decided that I should go on holiday on the build up to every ovulation from now on, and return a couple of days before hand 😂😂


----------



## spudlin

Hi ya Toni,

So glad you had a fab holiday. I felt like that when I had mine back in April, OH was sex craved then too lol, must be that foreign soil  

So sorry your OD is delayed, but you are absolutely right, it does make you put things into perspective and despite our horrid journeys ttc, we have our OH (granted they do drive us potty at times) and our health. Who knows,all this sex and being chilled may be just what the doctor ordered and you could still be in with a chance eh?

I'm day 40 summat, lost count without checking. Still no AF despite having the trigger shot (I have got AF with last 3 cycles with trigger  ) and cannot bring myself to see another 
BFN at the minute. I'm feeling a bit run down to be honest, mouth full of ulcers and I have had this horrid metal taste for a couple of weeks, but don't get excited cos I'm sure I have had it before and it wasn't due to preg  . My money is on all the crazy hormones flying about  .

I will test again, I have one waiting, but OH goes away on Monday to work and is away for almost 3 months, so I can't bear the thought of being p'd off with a BFN before he goes so I am trying my best to shove it to the back of my ind for now at least 

I'm off to an Ann Summers party tonight (very cheesy I know), so that should be a laugh  

I'm a little concerned about Sian as she was very down and not been on for a while. Sian if you see this, massive cyber hugs coming your way honey, we are all still here for you  

Catch ya later   x


----------



## Myxini

Evening all.

Tam - Yay for ovulation!

Toni - Glad to hear the holiday was such a success. Our holiday in August had the same kind of effect. We should totally all get funded to have monthly holidays...  It's too bad about the OD date. A good reason of course, but still it's not what you want.

Spudlin - Sorry you're still in that limbo. Hope the party was fun tonight though. I actually have a gross metallic taste in my mouth today too - I wonder if Clomid somehow does that too...?

I hope everyone else is fine as well.

AFM - *CD17* and after a few side effect free days I've got AF type cramps in lower stomach and thighs etc. I had the same last cycle too. 
On a positive note we might have found The House today. At least a house we both really loved.


----------



## Me Myself and I

Hi all, 
Have any of you had clomid without scans to check on follicle development?


----------



## spudlin

Hi, I did at first, but don't think it works for me without a trigger shot which I get after my scan if the follies are big enough and my lining is thick enough.

Saying that, this cycle I haven't gotten AF even after the trigger so don't think I ovulated   g t BFN too


----------



## Me Myself and I

Thanks for the reply spudlin.


----------



## Carly82

I did 4 months on clomid and had no monitoring at all. The first 2 months were fine then then the 3rd and 4th i had 50 odd and 40 odd day cycles. I gave up even though i still have 2 months worth left.

Hey everyone. Hope you're all ok. Ive finally been accepted as an egg sharer so im just waiting for a match. If all goes well i should hopefully be doing ivf before christmas.

Not sure what steps lie ahead if its unsuccessful. Maybe itll be the end of the road for us. Who knows!

Love to all xx


----------



## Myxini

Hi all.

Carly - Glad to hear you're accepted! I won't be able to do any more egg share, because my ovaries didn't react well to stimulation on our go. I only grew a few decent sized ones, but they wouldn't up my dose because I kept growing more and more middle sized ones that just wouldn't mature after a certain point. In our review we were told that while that could be solvalbe with a different protocol and/or drug combo, they wouldn't consider me for egg share for a second time (and I do understand that of course; it wouldn't be fair for the poor woman on the receiving end who's forking out a fortune for the chance of some eggs). But please please don't worry about that unless it's what actually ends up happening to you! As far as I know, as long as you grow enough eggs for the share you can do it again if it's a BFN for you.

Me, Myself and I - I'm taking Clomid without any monitoring at all. I'm not very happy about it, but my hospital just wouldn't offer me any scans or blood tests.

Spudlin - So sorry to hear it's a BFN again.  Take care of yourself.

I have a bit of a bleed today. It's exactly the same as what I had CD16 last cycle, so hopefully not a sign of a ridiculously early AF.


----------



## Me Myself and I

Myxini said:


> Me, Myself and I - I'm taking Clomid without any monitoring at all. I'm not very happy about it, but my hospital just wouldn't offer me any scans or blood tests.


Thanks for the reply. I have some left over from previous cycles and wondering whether to give it a go alone before I try and move on to IVF..... couldn't quite decide if it was worth it.... it only worked in ensuring that I ovulated, only producing one dominant follicle......

Decisions, decisions,...


----------



## spudlin

Hi Carly,

I'm in turmoil yet again whether I will take my remaining 2 cycles, that will be 8 and 9!!

OH off to work in the morning, may get home for just under a week at the end of the month but then that is it til 2nd week in December  . So any real planning will have to go on hold. Who knows if a small miracle happens we could get a surprise natural BFP!! 

Bless him, I have packed him off with his conception vits with an almost beg for him to take them whilst he is away. I said, I don't ask for much really, but keep those swimmers on their toes  

Great news about your egg share. That wouldn't be an option for me as I only have an average reserve for my age and being the big 40, that isn't that high.

So theoretically I am clomid free at the minute, but I will still be checking in with you all, otherwise I would miss you  

I am a little worried about Sian, she has been missing in action for a bit now. Hope she is ok


----------



## Carly82

I don't think amh is a major issue with egg share, it just means they'll vary the treatment. The only critical thing is age. At my clinic it's 32 so I only have a year to go until it's not an option for me.

I hope your DH takes his vitamins lol....if he's anything like me he'll need to set a daily reminder on his phone haha.

I have Sian on my ******** so I know she's ok as I've seen her posting but I don't like to message her as I don't think she'd appreciate it if she's trying to have a break away from all things TTC. 
Big hugs though Sian......we're all here when your ready  

Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Myxini - how are you feeling today.. has the bleeding stopped? x

Carly - thats great news.. pray its the answer for you guys x

Hello everyone else x

Afm - cd22 hating the 2ww as just want to know now!  i start testing wed so only two days to go but didnt get bfp till cd27 last time so could be a long week! temps very high & feel different but could just be in my head lol..


----------



## spudlin

Everything crossed for you Julie. 

I'm currenntly stuck in traffic so thought I'd check in. 

Thanks Carly for letting me know that Sian hasn't been abducted.  I know how that feels to need a break from it all at time. Egg share defo out for me hun, I'm 40. 

Catch you all later, traffic moving now x


----------



## tam685

Hi everyone  

goodluck mejulie baby dust your way xx

spudlin- take time to relax and treat yourself now your clomid free   and what is your alternative to not doing cycle 8 or 9 ? xx

myxini - hope the bleeding stopped ...what cd are you now ? xx

carly- goodluck xx

me, myself I - goodluck in what you decide and if that doesnt work goodluck on your ivf journey xx

tonibruce- hope you get your OD soon, and glad you had a good holiday to refresh your body xx

im now cd 14 (2dpo) ... headaches have nearly gone... and i used a HCG test.. to see if my cheapies actually work , and they do ! so i will retest on thursday to make sure trigger is out of my system..... xx


----------



## Myxini

Hey folks!

Tam - Good the headache is better. Best of luck with the 2ww.

Julie - It all sounds very promising for you this cycle - fingers crossed!

Hope everyone else is ok too.

*CD19* today and no bleeding yet today. It was more like just light spotting yesterday too, I guess. Think it's just one of those Clomid things.  Otherwise I'm ok. A bit of cramping going on, but nothing physically horrible. The new Johnsons Baby advert last night did manage to make me bawl, though. Been_ years_ since anything's done that. Evil b*stards. If I ever do manage to get a baby out of this, I'll be sure to avoid that particular brand like the plague...


----------



## mejulie40

Myxini - i know.. i was thinking how that ad will upset all us fertlity ladies.. made me sad..
pray that bleed was implantation  ..


----------



## ToniBruce

Morning ladies.

Seems to be a few 2ww at the mo, fingers crossed for you all! 

Carly, excellent news re egg sharing! Keep us updated. That would def not be an option for me, having a BMI of 33, (prob higher after the past couple of weeks!), and being 34 (I typo'd 23 at first then........ I wish! 😂)

Spudlin, I feel your pain! My last cycle was about 60 days! Has your Hubby gone away yet? Mine used to be in the Royal Navy so we spent a lot of time apart. He has been out nearly 3 years now. He went to work away for 2 weeks before I went on holiday, I thought I would be cool but my god did I struggle! I'm so used to having him home, it didn't feel right, being able to put what I wanted on the TV, without him whinging that he wants to watch the football! 😂

Maybe that's why he was so sex crazed, with him working away and me going on holiday we didn't see one another for nearly 3 weeks!

I forgot to mention....... AF arrived in full flow, when I was on the plane on the way to my hols! I have never had such a horrendous flight!! I got myself in a real mess, it happened during some turbulence as well so the seatbelt sign was on! I had to explain to an unsympathetic female flight attendant, who basically couldn't give a flying crap. Luckily her male colleague overheard, and went and spoke to the pilot who said I could go to he toilet....... cue lots of stares and unclipping of seatbelts, and an announcement reminding people to stay strapped in. Way to draw lots of unwanted attention to yourself Toni!! 😂😂😂
So, AF stayed nearly all week, kept lulling me into a false sense if feeling she was gone, and then returning with a vengeance, I had to spend one day in bed through the pain, my friends wanted to take me to hospital, due to the pain, and me passing the worst clots...... sorry for tmi...... but no tampax would work as it was pure massive clots, which obv don't soak in!
So, 2 days before the end of my holiday she went away. What a *****.

We had a crazy crazy night out on Sat for Hubby's birthday. All our friends and family out, ended up in a gay club and finally rolled in at 5am! I'm still suffering now! That's it now though, maybe a bit of comfort food today while I catch up on my TV, and then it's back to trying to eat healthy and lay off the drinking. I know that's how I should alway be, but I can't put my life on hold for what might happen, I have to have the odd blow out!

Lots of love and babydust to all.

xxx


----------



## spudlin

Wow Toni, epic adventures  

Gutted the witch landed with a vengeance on your jolly   

OH toddled off this morning  , hoping to get home at the end of the month for a few days, but then away til mid Dec  . You do kind of get used to it  

Tam, I have every intention of chilling out while I am clomid free I can tell you  . My next route will be IVF (non funded  ). 

I was planning on taking my last 2 cycles when OH comes home in Dec, but after reading some other posts on here I am undecided again as some people are saying the more cycles you have the less effective they are?? 

It is all a bit confusing isn't it? I am also on slimming world, which will be easier without OH to cook for  

Anyway, chilling is about to begin as I am off to bed with my book


----------



## mejulie40

morning lovely ladies..

Toni - sorry to hear af ruined your break must have been a nightmare flight..

Spudlin - hope you are starting to chill out 

Myxini - good to hear bleed stopped.. cramping can be a good sign.. how are you today x

Tam - hope the 2ww goes quickly for you x

Hello everyone else x

Afm - cd24 feeling fed up just want to know now not wait lol
start testing tomo wonder if i will get any sleep tonight  pray we all get that magical BFP its got to be our time...


----------



## leam31

Hi Ladies

Can I join you please   

Just started 1st day of clomid and 1st scan booked for thurs, can any of you ladies fill me in on what they should expect to see please.

Many thanks in advance, good luck to you all

xx


----------



## leam31

Hi Ladies

Can I join you please   

Just started 1st day of clomid and 1st scan booked for thurs, can any of you ladies fill me in on what they should expect to see please.

Many thanks in advance, good luck to you all

xx


----------



## Myxini

Good day to all.

Julie - I'm hoping it's a good sign, though I do have it every month to be honest... Exciting times for you from tomorrow! 

Spudlin - Hope you manage to have a nice time chilling (enjoy having the bed to yourself!), and good luck with Slimming World too. A friend of mine swears by them. 

Toni - Oh no, that sounds like AF from hell! 

Leam - Hello, welcome and good luck! I don't get scans, so I'm not sure, but I guess in the early cycle they'll just be checking what your follicles are doing and how many have started growing...

*CD20* and feeling a bit rough since last night. Just weak and a bit dizzy and generally icky. I had it for a couple of days just before AF last cycle, so could be Clomid-related, or could be stress. My head's full of solicitors, surveys and house buying worries. DH doesn't understand at all - he seems to trust the universe to magically sort it all out or something, and tells me to chill and enjoy the thrill of finally getting our own place.


----------



## Me Myself and I

Quick question folks - have you always had the same number of dominant follicles on the same dose of clomid?


----------



## tam685

Leam 31 what cd will you be x

Me myself and I , I've only had one cycle tracked so can't help you out sorry xx


----------



## spudlin

Me, myself and I, 

I have been tracked for the last 4 cycles and have had different sized follicles and lining on all of them.


----------



## Me Myself and I

spudlin said:


> Me, myself and I,
> 
> I have been tracked for the last 4 cycles and have had different sized follicles and lining on all of them.


Thanks.

Did it end in the same number of dominant follicles each cycle?


----------



## tam685

any luck mejulie   xx

hi to everyone ..hope your all ok... xx

2 ww is soooo slow ... poas this morning trigger still slightly there..but will be gone by friday ...im now 4 dpo.. will start testing from sunday (8dpo) ... just cos i like too ..very impatient i am lol ...  that its worked now that ive spent all my iui money on new carpets  !! oooppppppsssss.......  nothing to report few bits of cramping on and off but i think i get that every month xx


----------



## ToniBruce

Hiya Ladies

I know my visit from AF sounds very dramatic, but looking back now I can really laugh about it. It just sums me up, complete drama queen! 😂

Any news Julie

Leam, welcome. They will be checking that the lining of your uterus is thickening, and for follicles growing in each ovary. Fingers crossed you will have some nice juicy follies! 😊


----------



## Myxini

I also came to check if there were any news from Julie. Fingers crossed! Of course even if it's BFN still early days. 

I did a poas this morning, out of a complete attack of madness in the early hours! BFN obviously (or I'd be shouting the house down  ), but at *CD21* what did I expect?!  I just knew I had that £2 tatty test sitting in the bathroom cupboard, and couldn't resist. I think I thought that if I just use it then I can't be tempted to use it again, or some other brilliant logic. Obviously while getting lunch I popped into a chemist's and bought a double pack of First Response to restock the cupboard... you know for just in case... 

I've started having the same stabbing shooting pains in my boobs that I did last cycle too. I do get sore boobs before AF normally, but this is a different kind of pain really. Clomid does weird things, huh?


----------



## SianJane90

Hello ladies!
I'm so sorry I've been AWOL. I feel really bad that I didn't even check in with you guys. Carly, thank you for letting Spudlin know that I was still alive and kicking   And thank you Julie, even though your words made me cry in the middle of an entertainment club they really made me feel better  

I am feeling a little better now, mostly because I've just blatantly refused to acknowledge any TTC antics. When I start thinking about the epic failure of the last 5 months on Clomid I start feeling crappy again though. I have been keeping myself distracted with exercise and photo editing. I plan to start doing photography in the new year so I've been getting used to my software. I'm not going to college or anything, hoping to start from my own merit, so I'm developing a portfolio!
I went away last weekend with DH and my two little brothers, it was lovely... and happen to be my ovulation weekend (couldn't resist a little OPK before we left and it was slightly positive so I'm guessing Sat or Sun was THE day). It cheered me up a little knowing that my body managed to ovulate without any Clomid, scans or injections 
Yesterday I started getting my usual headaches and very sore nipples - which I haven't had for a few months). I'm CD20 today so expecting AF late next week.

I'm so pleased to hear good news of a BFP - congratulations Bluebell - and great big follies and new starters  It's all brilliant. I have read everything since I last posted so I'm all up to date.

I have my next appointment on 23rd Oct, two weeks today, so fingers crossed they develop some miracle treatment between now and then, because all my hope and faith of conceiving EVER have gone. 
Hope everyone's okay today, I have missed you all...
xxxxxx


----------



## Myxini

How lovely to hear from you Sian!  I guessed from your previous posts that you were staying away from all things TTC for sanity's sake. Sometimes it's the best way to go. Photography and holiday all sound excellent, and yay for natural ov and following symptoms! Hope it's a good result for you after a bit of a break from meds and stress. 

Tam - IUI money spent on carpets made me laugh for some reason. I suppose we're spending all our potential IUI/IVF money on the deposit of the house we're hopefully buying... The way I see it, we may or may not need those treatments and they may or may not work for us, but regardless we need a decent place to live and so would any child we might ever have...


----------



## tam685

glad your back with us sian   hopefully you will get a au natural BFP ...

and myxini ... i went and seen a psychic who told me id see a consulatnt he'd change something and id get pregnant lol   she's right cos that change was the trigger injection ... i may be   tho ! but we shall see by next week if shes right   xx

p.s ive got the worst ear infection   now on antibiotics and cant take ibuprofen just incase im pregnant   xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hello ....

ok i tested but bfn.. oh well its what i expected as only cd25 will keep on testing 

sian - welcome back hun.. sorry made you cry x

Hello everyone else still got my fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## mejulie40

Cd26 - still bfn but its still early  

Hope you are all ok.. will update again tomo x


----------



## Myxini

Early days Julie, like you know. Let's hope day 27 is the charm for you again.
My mom arrived this morning, so much less time to obsess online for me now.
*CD22* and nothing new to report really...


----------



## spudlin

Did it end in the same number of dominant follicles each cycle?

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=305939.840#ixzz2hJp1L4WS

Me Myself and I, I have never been told about 'dominant' follicles, just follicles


----------



## tam685

hi everyone  
OMG ..i LOOK 3 months pregnant   ...sooo bloated today with loads of cramping on a ton of creamy cm ...sorry if tmi !! im now 5 dpo xx


----------



## Chloe6

Hi ladies can I join you? 
I'm on first cycle if clomid- my cd10 scan showed 2 dominant follies on my side with working tubes ☺ 21mm and 19mm 😊 
Tam I think I'm 4 or 5dpo too- also ridiculously bloated with cm ++ and cramping started today...feeling hopeful but scared to feel hopeful at the same time! X


----------



## tam685

hi chloe .. yay a cycle buddy.. i know what you mean about hope... my cd 10 scan was 20 mm and 22 mm xx


----------



## spudlin

Yey Sian, so nice to see you again  

Every so often we have to remove ourselves from this madness we are all part of, sometimes by choice or sometimes, like me, when the OH disappears off to work for a few months  

No clomid for me at the minute and if I'm honest I am quite glad. I do have 2 rounds left with a consultant appointment in Dec (before OH comes home). So I have got time now to take stock, get fit, lose weight and generally forget about ttc (hard though eh?).

I have had 2 very nice success stories this week through work. For those of you who don't know I'm a Health Visitor, not always the best job when you have fertility issues, especially with some of the horrific cases I have to deal with. However this week has restored my faith. I met 2 women, one who had been ttc for 5 years, had her appt for IVF, then got a surprise BFP. The other lady said she was on a weight loss plan ready to start clomid/IVF. She felt something moving so went to the docs and shock horror, she was 30 weeks!!!

There is still some hope out there guys, we just need to keep believing.

Masses of baby dust to all


----------



## Chloe6

Tam they sound like great sizes! Have you had follicles like that before? I'm hoping these cramps mean something good and not early af :-/ I'm having quite a different cycle to my recent ones but could be the effects if clomid I think x


----------



## tam685

I don't know Chloe ..although it's my 4th round of clomid... It's the first time I had scans ... But I always ovulate by day 14 ... So I'm guessing their not far behind that size usually as this time I ovulated cd 12 xx


----------



## Chloe6

I was early this month too tam let's hope that's a good sign  my consultant was surprised at my good response to the clomid as he was reluctant to start it. My lining looked good too at 10mm so can't help but get my hopes up even though cramps do usually mean af for me :-/ how come that was your first scan in 4 cycles? Did they check your lining too? X


----------



## SianJane90

Hello lovies.

Chloe - Welcome to our group honey, wishing you all the luck in the world!  

Spudlin - Ahh, that does restore some faith. I know what you mean about choice of career while TTC, I'm applying to Uni to study Midwifery   I'm pleased you're feeling positive about your Clomid break - albeit involuntary! 

Tam & Myxini - Thank you both, I have missed you all!

Julie - Sorry for the BFN but fingers crossed for tomorrow!

AFM - I started the day with a 'feeling' in my left ovary (ish area) it wasn't a pain or an ache I could just feel it.. this afternoon it's changed, I can still feel it all the time but if lean forward/bend down or stand completely upright then I gets very painful, it feels like something's pulling.. makes me make stupid 'in pain' noises.
*TMI alert* Also today I have had weird CM - I think it might be EWCM but I've never had this before.. but I've never had EWCM before either ??
I thought some women get EWCM during ovulation, but I am 5-6dpo (CD21 of natural cycle)

What are you're thoughts?
xxxxx


----------



## mejulie40

Sian - dont want to get your hopes up but it could be implantation if day 21.. many people say they can feel the embie snuggle in.. sending some positive vibes & baby dust your way x

I feel a bit fed up tonight.. keep looking for signs but apart from temps high & smelly wind tmi nothing.. still talking to my embabes & willing them to snuggle in


----------



## SianJane90

Thank you Julie, could implantation pain last this long? I've always been looking out for instantaneous pain...

Sorry you're feeling fed up, big hugs xxx


----------



## SianJane90

Wanted to give myself a reality check - we all know it doesn't pay to get our hopes up....

Quote from babymed.com
"Uterine cramps before you miss your period are rarely, if ever, a reliable sign of pregnancy. Typical uterine cramps without being pregnant or before your menstrual period are usually caused by an increase in prostaglandin hormones, chemicals that increase shortly before your menstrual period"

We'll just have to wait and see

Night ladies xxx


----------



## tam685

Chloe, yeah they checked it... Thought their May have been a problem but in the end it was fine 9. 4 I think... 

Sian who knows why our body does weird and wonderful things, I   It's implantation for you tho ! Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Just a quick update.. BFN today but still praying its too early..


----------



## Myxini

Hey all.

Julie - Boo for BFN -  for tomorrow.
Sian - I seem to have cramps all the time, with only a few days' break here and there... 
Chloe - Welcome and good luck!

Hello to everyone else.

I woke up feeling horrible this morning. The dizziness, tiredness and nausea have usually started in the afternoon, but from the word go today.  Obviously that meant I used one of the FR tests - thinking that at *CD23* it's five days to possible AF day (going after last cycle), so it should show up now, if it's to be positive. Obviously BFN. So now I'm feeling crap physically _and_ mentally _and_ I have to put a cheerful face on it all, because we have loads of plans for today and tomorrow with mom.


----------



## ToniBruce

Morning Ladies

Sian...... welcome back! Although it's been weird on here without you, I haven't missed you to much as I have been seeing your smiling face and keeping up with your goings on on **! It is good to have you back on here though xx

Spudlin........ I love those success stories, not only does it give us all hope, it also makes me feel really happy for those ladies! 

Julie/Myxini......... Gutted about the BFNs! Fingers crossed it's just to early for you both and that the BFP arrives soon xx

Nothing to report my end, as you would expect. Just waiting for my new OD date to come round. I will say that my work have been fantastic! They rearranged all my shifts around me having my op on Oct 15th, so that I don't have to go off sick (as it would cost me about £200 as we now don't get paid our unsociable allowance when we're off sick, good old NHS!). I dreaded telling them my date was changed but he was lovely, just rearranged my shifts again, and said if my date changes again to go and see him and he will sort it out. I am so happy they have been so helpful through all this, time off for all my appointments and scans etc. if my BFP ever does arrive my manager will be getting the biggest box of chocolates, as we all know, the whole TTC thing is stressful enough, so work not stressing me out even more means the world!

Right, Im off back to sleep for a bit. Nights tonight, I think it's going to be a cold one as well! 😩

Lots of love and babydust to all. Come on BFPs!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Chloe6

Hi ladies that's interesting about the cramps - pretty sure I'm out this months these cramps are unmistakable now :-/ will just have to decide now whether to carry on for another couple of months with the clomid, or have the lap and try and sort out my other tube, or maybe I should just accept that the problem is poor quality eggs :-( sorry to moan- it was just looking so positive at the cd10 scan for the first time in ages xx


----------



## tam685

chloe your not out til af shows up   you can get cramping if your pregnant too   ... last 2 days of had loads of creamy lotion cm and loads of cramping and very bloated ..i look 3 months pregnant ...which ive never had before   

so im now 6dpo ... start testing 8 dpo just cos im an addict lol ... i know my triggers out of my system now ... good luck to everyone thats testing and no ones out til af shows up   xx


----------



## gemmad83

Hi ladies,  sorry to butt in. I sound exactly the same as you Tam, i am 9dpo with exactly the same symptoms as you. I usually have a 31 day cycle but now with ovulating early I am wondering whether I am going to have AF early? 

Good luck ladies


----------



## Chloe6

Hi Gemma  yes your af should be due earlier then as the time from ov to af stays pretty much the same I think. 
Thanks for that tam, when I've been pregnant I've experiences the cramps as twinges in particular places rather than all over af cramps- hope you're right though!  xxx


----------



## tam685

and me chloe !! yes if you ovulate earlier you usually have af earlier as the luteal phase is the same ...

ive been feeling rather sick this pm ... hope its due to implantation rather than my antibiotics !! xx

hopefully well get some BFP's


----------



## gemmad83

Thanks ladies, so my OTD should be 16th-18th October!! Do you think i should wait until then to test or start early? I am so impatient!! My twinges have stopped today, it was sore last night but gone today. 

I hope we get some BFP's too


----------



## tam685

it depends wether you can hold out til 16th lol

i know i cant my otd 19th ... well when af is due... but im going to start this sunday 13th ...but thats cos im impatient   xx


----------



## gemmad83

It's my wedding anniversary on the 13th so it would be lovely if we got a bfp!! Good luck xx


----------



## Carly82

Hi everyone.

Nice to see some new ladies on here. Hope everyones ok. Im still waiting for a match so i can crack on with ivf. Im so impatient, feel like my fate is in someone elses hands!

Feeling a bit crappy as tomorrow would of been my due date if i hadnt of had the mc in feb. How different life would be right now


----------



## mejulie40

Carly - sending you a big hug hun.. i told my dh i would like to go away when ours would have been due as my its birthday too 

Hope everyone else ok x

Afm - cd28 still bfn this morn but got results from day 21 bloods which is fab at "63" doc says excellent i say wheres  my bfp then lol


----------



## spudlin

Goodness me ladies, back away from those hpt's lol.

You must have shares in the company. I must admit I was like this early on but now I buy clothes instead lol  . Just back from a little Primarny visit now as it happens, gotta love that shop lol.

I think I am now officially delirious!! Who knows what what cycle day I am on now and who cares  

No AF, no BFP, no hubby, no clomid, no ttc, but lots of chilling, dieting and pampering  

Just back from acupuncture and retail therapy, then off to see my horse. 

Oh and for those of you guys who remember the tale of my hideous SIL and her pregnancy. Saw my mum this morning and although we have sworn not to talk about her (for my stress levels  ), she just had to tell me that she is HUGE!!!! and not pregnancy mum says as she is not 5 months yet. She said my brother says 'oh she's eating for 2', my mum said, 'yeh but not for 4 and you have to try and shift that afterwards' pmsl. Obviously she didn't say that bit to her, but wow it made my morning I can tell you. She isn't the smallest person anyway, so I said rather horridly to my mum, keep feeding her lol. Am I very bad

Apologies if that sounds offensive, but she isn't a very nice person  

Well ladies, must dash and go pamper my pony  

Catch you all later


----------



## tam685

spudlin your post made me laugh... no your not bad for saying it  

mejulie sorry for the BFN hope it still turns into a BFP...

atm ... twinges here and there.... sometimes sore bb's but think its all in my mind lol ... 7dpo ... AF due this saturday so should know by then... think ive decided if this cycle fails ... i may not do any more clomid cos im fed up of thinking about ttcing now and wondering wether its worked or not ...or what day to dtd on etc etc xx


----------



## mejulie40

Spudlin - lol.. soooo funny xx

Tam - i feel the same.. need my life back.. still have one more month so may do that then stop.. thats if i dont get my bfp 

Afm - had strange cramps last few days low down near ovaries & constipated with tmi nasty wind.. keep checking for af but doesnt usually feel like this.. pray its bubba getting comfy in there.. slowly going crazy not knowing..


----------



## spudlin

Glad I made you smile ladies


----------



## Carly82

Do you feel like you are pg julie?   you are x


----------



## ToniBruce

Evening Ladies (well it is for me anyway, 1hr left til home time! 😊)

Spudlin, not offensive at all, deserved in fact from what you have told us!

Julie, still time yet for that BFP!!

Hope everybody else is well. 

Nothing to report from the Bruce camp, as per.

xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Carly - tested again still bfn.. didnt have many symptoms last time before or after bfp so who knows.. something going on due to cramps/high temps..  woken up with rotten cold so maybe my immunes attacked it again! not going to test again till tues as doing my head in lol..


----------



## Myxini

Morning Ladies.

Hello all and welcome newcomers. Sorry I don't really have time for a proper name check, but I'm keeping up with all the news and have my fingers crossed for everyone. My mom sleeps and stays in the same room where I have my computer set up, so I'm not getting a lot of surfing done atm.

DC25 here I think. I haven't been doing anymore tests thankfully - I decided I won't either until cd28/29 unless AF beats me to it (and even then I'd probably do a test for peace of mind before popping more clomid). I keep getting low level dizziness and nausea at times, but it's not been too bad. Weidly not a lot of cramps atm, nor are my boobs sore anymore, so I'm wondering if it might be a longer cycle than last month.


----------



## tam685

omg ..i think im getting excited ... i did three tests one last friday and one yesterday and one today ... i pulled all three out of the bin dont ask me why i just did ... i think its cos the last 2 days running in the afternoon ive been feeling sick and sore bbs....

anyway one test is negative and the other 2 slightly positive ... even my dh sees the second line on the two of them ...  now i dont know which one was from the 5 am this morning   ....

i think im slowly going mad !! 

xx


----------



## Chloe6

Hmmm tam- are they bfps then or evaporation lines? Hope this is your bfp!! Are they frer and can you do another today? I have a lot of cramps today and lots of very noticeable twinges on left ovary- the cramps very af- like though and I'm assuming the ovary pains are the clomid so not getting excited! Have had sore bbs for last 2 days but this is not usual for me before af either. Hope everyone's ok today xxx


----------



## tam685

im not sure but i like obsessing ... one positive is from last wednesday, to check trigger leaving my system...and to make sure they worked (theyre internet cheapies that detect as little as 10 )

i then did one yesterday pm and this morning at 5 am ... im going to do one later after ive held it for abit... how do i add an image ?? xx


----------



## Bluebell84

Hello

I have miscarried at 7 weeks.

Back to square one

Heartbroken


----------



## tam685

sorry to hear that bluebell   must be heartbreaking xx


----------



## Carly82

Really sorry bluebell


----------



## SianJane90

Bluebell - I'm so so sorry to hear that! My thoughts are with you and DH honey  

Tam - the suspense is driving me insane!! LOL

Chloe - what CD are you?

Myxini - I think that's probably a good plan, I never test until CD 30-31 because it sends me a little potty   

Julie - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you 

Toni - I know how you feel, I'm on nights at the min too! Got my last one tonight though   Woo!

Spudlin - Hahaha, you're so funny! I do like seeing horrible get fat. Makes me feel a little better about myself! I'm also loving your new positive attitude! 

Gemma - Happy Anninversary hun, hope you're having a good day!

AFM - CD24 now, that weird pain has gone, but I had a painful twinge or two today! My boobs aren't sore anymore either. Other than that, nothing else to report really..
Hope you're all having a lovely Sunday xxxx


----------



## tam685

held it for 4 hours and a BFN ... as much as i try to imagine the line there... its clearly not !! ... hopefully its due to the fact that i need to hold it for longer to detect the hcg... but we shall see 

just can't understand why thers 2 positives and one negative....   xx


----------



## mejulie40

Tam - this happened to me last year & it was an evap line.. most tests tell you not to look at them after 10mins as can change & give false reading  

Bluebell - sending you guys a big hug.. been where you are & wish i could take the pain away as its so devastating..
pm me if you want to talk hun as it can help xx

Afm - slowly going nuts not knowing & have got a rotton cold now too


----------



## tam685

sooo fed up xx


----------



## Chloe6

Sorry about the bfn tam it's so hard to see them isn't it :-( it's very early days though...
Siam I'm 7or8dpo
Bluebell so sorry :-(
Xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Tam - i got so excited when it happened to me.. it sucks!  what day are you? x


----------



## Myxini

Just a quick line to say

Bluebell - I'm so sorry you're having to go through a mc. It must be so heart breaking. Take care of yourself.

Tam - I've also had those false lines when I've looked at neg tests after a few hours or something. Cue excitement and disappointment.

This is all such a rotten project. I'm worn out today and we're talking about maybe having to put our cat down, so not in best spirits.


----------



## tam685

Myxini- sorry to hear about your cat     ... its a very rotten time 

mejulie im 9dpo ..(cd 21) AF due saturday so still very early ...my temps are nice and high...to be expected really ..usually doesnt dip til af day...BFN again today...ordered some more internet cheapies...to keep me going ...luckily they only cost a few quid lol xx


----------



## mejulie40

myxini - sorry to hear that about your cat.. big hugs x

Tam - i buy mine off amazon same as hosp use.. have loads lol.. 

Afm - full heavy cold today feeling yuck.. taken a half day to go home & try to sleep it off.


----------



## spudlin

Hi all,

Just having a quick read on my lunch break so have to keep it short.

Bluebell, gutted for you hun. This journey is truly horrible and just when you think all is well and you finally get that much longed for BFP, along comes a MC. No amount of hugs or well wishes will make it go away but sending them anyway  

Catch everyone else later when I've more time x


----------



## tam685

my bodies being unfair !!!! loads of cramping and sharp pains in my right side ... and for the 3rd day running ...only in the afternoons ! nausea !! with my threatening to be sick for no apperent reason... yesterday i thought it was cos i pigged out on rubbish food... but today ive been really good... and still nearly being sick ... xx


----------



## Chloe6

Tam it's so frustrating isn't it! - I'm noticing every little symptom even though in pretty sure af is on her way! Going google mad :-/ have you tested today? I'm going to leave it til Wednesday but have a feeling af might just be about here by then xx


----------



## Carly82

Tam I'm sure there's still time to get a BFP, cd21 is too early to be testing I'm sure x


----------



## ToniBruce

Hi all

Bluebelle. I dont know what to say, other than to send you lots of love  

Tam, that must be horrible, getting your hopes up and them having them taken away.

Julie, sorry you've still not had a BFP.

Myxini, sorry to hear about your cat. I know a lot of people don't appreciate how hard it is when it comes to pets. I know how heartbroken I would be though.

Pretty crappy couple of days in our TTC world ay?


----------



## tam685

Thanks ... I only have short cycles tho... So I'm 9dpo... Only usually get to 12 dpo then AF is here.... Yeah I got a bfn ... Hopefully it will change tho ! With all this afternoon sickness I'm having xx


----------



## Carly82

I hope it changes for you too hun x


----------



## mejulie40

Morning..

Bfn again this morn  
guess i just need to wait for progesterone levels to drop so af can arrive.. then start again day 2.. hope its not too long!


----------



## Chloe6

Sorry to hear that mejulie, I'm expecting af anyday, bbs feeling a bit less sore and cramps continue :-/ let's hope next cycle brings more luck and bfps! Xx


----------



## tam685

so sorry mejulie  

im 10 dpo... Af due in 4 days ... and a BFN again   .... skips here so i can sort rubbish out and chuck all my old carpets in there ! may take my mind off it for bait ... back to the docs tomorrow.. as antibiotics have not worked and seem to have lost some hearing in my right ear... ive always had hearing problems anyway xx


----------



## Chloe6

Sorry about the bfn tam- I got one too this afternoon- wasn't going to do one until tomo but they arrived early from amazon so couldn't resist. Don't know why I even bothered  doing it really got lots of cramps today- guess the ovary twinges and bits if nausea must be se from the clomid....:-( xxx


----------



## tam685

sorry to hear that chloe ... today ive made a decision ... if AF arrives then im applying for the shortened midwifery course !! always wanted to do it... i put it off last year as ttcing but im thinking ...if i had have applied id be 6 months off finishing now lol... thats if i got in of course !! xx I need positive attitude cos at the mo i fell all glum xx


----------



## mejulie40

Tam - go for it.. we put everything on hold for treatment... sending baby dust your way as still early x

Chloe - step away from the pee sticks lol.. baby dust for you too hun x

Afm - af has just arrived but it made me happy as can now try again   this will be our last try with clomid so i pray it works..


----------



## Myxini

Hugs all around! 

Julie - So sorry for the BFN and AF, but I get that it's also good it wasn't a long wait, and you can now try again. Lots of luck for this next cycle!

Tam - That sounds like a great idea - go for it and good luck!

Chloe - Sorry for the BFN too, but here's to hoping it was just too early. 

Hello to everyone else as well, and thanks all for sympathy over our kitty. It's not urgent, but she's getting quite old and has some physical problems, and now her behaviour is getting really odd at times. We're taking her to the vet's just for some routine treatment, but we're planning to have a word with her and ask her opinion. She's as close to a baby we've ever had - I don't know how we'd actually manage taking here there for the final time... 

*CD27* and expecting AF any moment now. I've got mild cramps and a bit of normal pre-AF soreness in back and boobs, so nothing worth mentioning really. Feeling quite exhausted by going everywhere with mom and trying to sort out some more mortgage things and trying to keep a smiley face on things. Actually feel quite glum, too.


----------



## Chloe6

Thanks ladies
I'm normally ok with the premature hpts these days because I just hate the disappointment but you know when you just don't even think about it and before you know it you've just poas!! It wasn't even fmu and I had not long been to the loo- at 9dpo it is early and my temp spiked today too. I just kind if know af is on the way though (well one minute I do then get hooked by a pregnant thought and off I go again!) ttc madness!  
Cd1 then mejulie- at least the 2ww is over and you can start looking forward to a positive new cycle and doing everything you can Do you take clomid cd2-6 and have you got a scan booked? 
Thanks for the hug myxini and I hope your cat is ok... I have 2 big fat cats and can't imagine the place without them so know what you mean x
Tam sounds good love but don't rule out a bfp just yet!
Xxx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Hello ladies, I'm quite new to the page and it's my first post. It's so lovely to find people in the same situation as me. So I am on my second cycle of clomid 100mg, finally scans showed two good follicles last Friday and the doctor suggested injection to speed up ovulation, both me and hubby called sick for work etc 21 days blood test on Monday, no results yet. Staying very positive and happy (it's had after so many ups and downs) and then today isn't art getting menstrual pains, really bad too... 

Oh, I just cried and couldn't stop! I looked everywhere and it does say that it could be to do with implantation etc but is this true? It has never been for me, it always meant AF

Thank you in advance.


----------



## tam685

Hi wlazlo welcome to the group .. We all need some cheering up  

Thanks Chloe ..no I'm not ruling out a bfp unless AF shows up... Just saying that if AF does show up then I'll be filing in the application form   need something to look forward too xx 

Myxini let's hope you get a bfp not AF   xx

Mejulie   sorry to hear AF showed up.... Good luck for next round xx

So today still abit nausea in afternoon ...really sore bbs like someone hit them... Not usually like this before AF ... Xx


----------



## Chloe6

Do you temp tam?
I just used an implantation calculator that says most likely day for implantation is cd9. I'm getting some really sharp pains in uterus so of course I'm getting my hopes up again! X


----------



## Chloe6

Ps wiazlo. People report cramps for both pg and af so it's really confusing :-/ good luck with your cd21 test- when do you get results? X


----------



## tam685

Chloe yeah I temp...I'm a maniac lol....

11dpo and what was that I can see a very very very very faint line.... Trying not to get my hopes up and   It gets darker !! I've run out of cheapies   waiting for others to come xx


----------



## tam685

I forgot to say I've been using these sticks awhile and although I had one Saturday probably due to trigger... I've never had lines. That have come later... Well I was sitting on the bed watching it dry and over the 5 min course I was thinking am I seeing something or is my mind playing tricks... It's that light it only cathes your eye when you move the stick slowly but now it's dried abit more you can see the fainest of lines only when you stick it under the light lol....

Can you see I've gone mad hahahahahaha


----------



## Chloe6

wow Fab tam!!!!!! How are you feeling? Xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Tam - you are soooo funny lol..
pray its a true line for you hun x

Chloe - have you tested again?

Myxini - how are you hun?

Bluebell - big hugs xx

Hello everyone else x

Afm - feeling very ill still in my bed & now have af to deal with too.. oh well need to get myself fit for next try which starts tomo...


----------



## Chloe6

Well stark white bfn for me so at least no agonising over it! It's a frer and my cycles are short so that's me out this cycle. Hoping af comes soon so can start again  x


----------



## wlazlo1983

Thanks Tam and Chloe, cheering up is exactly what I need

My 21day results should be any time today, it think.

Tam, I do that too, start imaging stuff 

Good luck everybody, have a lovely day, xxx


----------



## tam685

sorry to hear for your bfn chloe ..im feeling poorly as bad ear infection and since sunday pm.. i get sickness every afternoon.. and also my chest feels full ... thats why i think im pregnant... you know like when youve just given birth lol...that full feeling !!

wlazlo... the line is defo there ..i showed it my mom and she could see it too.. and all my kids could see it lol ... just hope it gets darker !!

mejulie sorry af came   xx


----------



## Chloe6

Well all that sounds really good tam  are your temps high too? Mine coming down today :-/ xx


----------



## Myxini

A chatty few days here. 

Chloe - sorry about the BFN again. 
Tam - that sounds promising - fingers crossed!
Julie - Ugh, hope you feel better soon, hun.
Wlazlo - I think there's survey somewhere on this site where they asked what symptoms people had before their BFPs, and normal AF symptoms were most common by far!

Normal AF symptoms are the word of the day for me. *CD28 * and I tested a BFN and I'm now just hoping AF won't let me wait too long, so I too can get on with my third (and for now last) cycle.


----------



## tam685

yeah they are... but mine usually are right up til af day...which is saturday... per O theyre around 36.50 C ... now there 36.95 C...thats the lwest temp in last 3 days.. highest this cycle was 37.09 C...

sorry for your BFN myxini   xx


----------



## babywish1977

Hi everyone,
I'm new to FF and am on CD 13 of my first of 4 clomid cycles (50mg days2-6).
I'm not being scanned this time around, I've just got to go for day 21 bloods and I don't use opk's cause they send my stress levels through the roof! Lol so just been DTD every other day since cd6 lol just to make sure!!! 
I've been eating 2 kiwis religiously every day and also taking l-arginine for my lining, as last time it wasn't thick enough and so was told to take aspirin which helped but because I have tinnitus I didn't want to make it worse so opted for the fruit and vitamins, loads of water too 2-3ltrs a day!! 
Good luck to everyone and I look forward to getting to know you all  
Xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Good luck babywish.

Fingers crossed for you Tam, I hope it all gets darker really soon!

Myxini, thank you, I will look for the survey. Silly question, don't shoot, what's BFP and BFN?I'm sorry I'm new...


----------



## babywish1977

Thanks wlazlo  
Bfp big fat positive
Bfn big fat negative
X


----------



## wlazlo1983

You are a star, thank you. At least I know now what I'm talking about.

Good luck to everybody again!


----------



## tam685

OMG !! just did another test and BFaint positive   ...i used a different brand shop cheapie detects as little as 20 mui...compared to the 10 one this morning and still a bfp came up straight away !! xx


----------



## Chloe6

Tam congratulations  so pleased for you and I'm not going to give up hope for me now either- I'm a day behind you....are you going to do one first thing tomorrow? Xxxx eeeek!!!!  xxxx


----------



## Chloe6

Mind you, my temps HAVE dropped so I would be surprised if af doesn't turn up for me! SOOO pleased for you- just shows you do know your own body! 
Hope everyone else is ok X


----------



## tam685

thanks chloe   good luck ...yeah i have another 2 from the shop... i have 10 in the post !! should have came today but didnt   ... and i have 2 digi ones.... but not doing them till at least saturday... af due day lol xx


----------



## mejulie40

Tam - woop woop fantastico 

Myxini - your turn next 

best of luck to you all xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Tam, that's amazing news! I know I'm only new but would like to join in the joy! Great news! 

Chloe don't give up, I'm trying to stay positive and keep telling myself that the pains are good ones and it's not AF pains! Positive positive positive!

That just out me in a great mood! Good luck everybody else, xxx


----------



## nurse_natty

Hi everyone,

I hope it's ok for me to join in  
I am on CD 10 had my first cycle of Clomid 50mg day 2-6 .
I had a pelvic ultrasound today to rule out polyps and problems in uterus. That was clear which was a relief. She told me she could could see 3 follicles 'ready to pop' on my right ovary and two on the left. I am not too sure if that's good or not but she said that the Clomid seems to be working.

I had terrible mood swings on day 3 and 4, very tearful at work it was horrible a few headaches but no other side effects.

Wishing you all well


----------



## tam685

Hi natty ...  That's ok... Some follies may tailor off.. I had 4 to start with ..then only 3 ...

     ...I don't understand what's happened... A very stark bfn !!! I can't take much more ...the line had got darker in the afternoon.... Now nothing...it also came up straightaway... So fed up xx


----------



## Myxini

Tam - Step away from the pee sticks!   If you've had a BFP, you've had a BFP, so congratulations! 

Welcome Nurse_natty and babywish, and good luck to you both! 

Hello to everyone else and I hope you all have a nice day. 

CD29 and no AF yet, but very certain signs. Not wasting my money on any more tests this cycle - unless AF stays away for ages or something.
My mom goes back home today, so it's back to normal routine for me.


----------



## tam685

Your right myxini... Now that it's dried there is the faintest of lines but fainter than yesterday ...so I'm hoping it to do with the test and not me.... AF due Saturday so if not come by sunday ill use my digi .....but as I'm a poas addict I'll have to do one later lol xx


----------



## tam685

p.s. i have noticed (not sure wether that makes a difference) ...that the control line on the one today is lighter than yesterday ? ... but yesterday are deffo 2 pink lines one in morning one at 6pm... as ive took pics of them and you can see them on the pic.... driving myself crazy arnt i   xx


----------



## Chloe6

Oh tam how confusing for you :-/ I hope it's just the difference in tests lovey. I don't know much about the hcg shot because I had never heard of it before these clomid threads but is it possible that it has still been in your system and picked up by the sensitive tests? Hope it's not that- just sounds confusing. 
Myxini, I'm like you and no need to test- can tell af nearly here. I feel ok, have already moved onto next cycle in my head xxx


----------



## tam685

thanks chloe... i poased the trigger out of my system... that was last saturday   ... there is the most barley faint line... it is the same brand as yesterday pm...but i have read that even with same brands the actual sticks can contain different levels of detection ...and as the control line is fainter than yesterdays control line... i think its to do with that ....as I'm 12 dpo (cd24) its still very early days and from what i read in blood test (altho i know we cant get them....otherwise id happily have one lol) the average level for cd 26 is 25 miu .... so i think theres still hope ! ... my bodies telling me im pregnant   .... and also they say the hcg ...that it doubles every 48 hours ish... so I'm just trying my luck really lol 

thanks for all your support... i really need it  !!!! xx


----------



## Chloe6

Ah I see. Just out of interest how important is the trigger shot? I didn't have it but I seem to ovulate most months according to progestrone test. Let's hope that line gets stronger this afternoon and tomorrow then! Xx


----------



## tam685

i ovulated every month for the past year and more ! ... thats how long ive been temping for   ..i have short cycles ranging from 25 -28 days mainly on the lower side tho !! ... this is my 4th month of clomid... and first time tracking with trigger shot... the consultant said that its to 1. make sure i ovulate ...(altho we know that i do ....) and 2. it helps with implantation ....

we know my dh has just under borderline motility sperm ...(so they walk instead of run ! lazy little so so's ) thats why ive been pushing for iui... but consultant wanted us to try clomid first as he said dh has high sperm count so should counteract each other...and their should be no reason why i cant get pregnant ...so wish the uk did beta levels   xx


----------



## tam685

well i have been looking into blood Bhcg testing and you can get it private...but cost £50 ...  im not willing to pay that much   .... ill just have to stew to either one of 2 things happen lol .... xx


----------



## Chloe6

I don't blame you Tam, there are many better things to spend £50 on! Have you tested again this afternoon or waiting til tomo morning? I can see why you want to try iui, sounds like that would make most sense with dh sperm...are you having treatment privately or nhs? Xx


----------



## tam685

chloe !! i tested hahahahaha kill me now... ok so still waiting for internet cheapies     ... should have arrived...so i went to tesco and got tesco own !! by far the best so far.... the second line came up staight away !!!! very very light but its there !!!!!! ...you can tell im in shock hahahahaha.... i also done the one from b n m's ...cheapie.... thats also there but very very very light just about see it.... so if these dont get darker im going mad cos thats 3 different brands all positive !! sick baby stick !! xx


----------



## mejulie40

Tam - i think you already have baby brain lol.. sending sticky positive vibes your way hun x


----------



## gemmad83

Hi ladies,

Congratulations Tam!!! I am so happy for you   

I am cycle day 27 today. Think I should be due AF tomorrow although on previous cycles without clomid I have a 31 day cycle. I took a HPT yesterday and it was -   I am also having usual AF symptoms, my boobs are so sore!!  Here's hoping for cycle 2 to work xx


----------



## mejulie40

cd 2 - just taken my first tablets.. wish me luck ladies 

Need some more bfps on this thread..

Sending you all tons of baby dust x


----------



## tam685

mejulie - lots of baby dust and luck in the world xx

gemmad- sorry to hear you may be out but you never know ! xx

thankyou everyone

i tested today ...the lines a fractionally darker but getting there... internet cheapies still very light but there... and tried to use the clearblue digi today but BOTH didnt work !!   so i phoned them up and their sending me 2 new ones out today...so ill have to wait for them... and my temps the highest its ever been ... 37.11...so all looking good for these little bubbas ...  .. im going to book a  scan for 2nd november  .. as i dont want a shock at 12 weeks lol ... 1, 2 or 3  xx


----------



## mejulie40

Tam - go to your gp & ask for blood tests to check your levels.. my gp was happy to request them for me & they are free on nhs  x


----------



## tam685

ive already asked, they wouldn't do it   ... it could be because i havent officially missed my period ?? ive got a doc app on wednesday anyway as im off work with a bad ear infection...2nd lot of antibiotics ...but also feel i have a cold and sore throat coming now... so going to try and get another 2 weeks off work...so ill ask then but he said last time as long as the test is positive ..you wait til the scan at 12 weeks... but im going to get one at 6 weeks anyway....xx


----------



## mejulie40

Tam - maybe they did it for me as high risk mc.. many ladies get cold/flu symptoms with pregnancy.. hope you feel better soon pregnant lady  x

Hows everyone else today.. have you tested today myxini/chloe?

Afm - still have this rotton cold but need to get focused again.. find my hot water bottle & get the protein in my fridge to grow some super eggs


----------



## wlazlo1983

Tam, I hope you will get a definite answer soon. It must be so annoying not knowing if it's there or not

Mejulie, lots of luck, I hope the side effects are no too bad...

I got my day 21 results and I ovulated! The trigger worked, great news...and the menstrual pains has disappeared too. I will try not to test for a few days as I can probably still get false positive from the trigger and that would just be annoying(for the lack of a better word). Fingers crossed for everybody, xxx


----------



## tam685

wlazlo.. congrates on ovulation... trigger is usually only in your system for up to 10 days post trigger 

also the pregnancy test i did this morning confimed i am ..its there and slowly getting darker  

thanks mejulie for all your support

do you know about progestrone pessaries ?? i contacted clinic to advise them of positive test and they said that i should make another app so i can get a prescription for progestrone pessaries that i should take til 8 weeks ??

but i really dont want to pay for another app... why cant they just give me the prescription ? weird ...xx


----------



## mejulie40

Tam - yes i took them everytime i got bfp will help keep your lining thick.. call clinic & say difficult for you to get in but you are worried.. is it possible to just get a prescription written up to be collected? see if you can get number for consultants secretary as they may help you more.. any q's just ask me as been on such a long journey can usually give you an answer.
we wait ages to get preggie & then when you are its more stress & my mum says it never stops lol.. best of luck hun x


----------



## tam685

think im going to ask the doc to do my bloods on wednesday and see what my levels are, and see if i actually need them ? ... because from what ive read ...its only usually prescribed in high miscarriage people ...people with progesterone  deficiency and ivf ... which i dont come into any of those...so i should be ok...and my body should produce naturally enough progesterone ... thankyou for your advice xx


----------



## SianJane90

*CD29*

Tam - CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS honey  ... Gosh, it's been a bit of a rollercoaster for you though!Can't wait for you to find out how many babies!!! Hope you're okay!

Julie - Fingers crossed for this cycle honey. I was really hopeful for you last cycle, because your body seems to respond really well to Clomid, so I'm sure your BFP won't be too far away 

Wlazlo - Congrats on the big O! Good luck for the rest of 2ww.

Gemma/Myxini/Chloe - Any sign of AF today?

Natty - Welcome to the group honey! Great news on the follies.

AFM - No sign of AF, but I'm not expecting it until Sat/Sun anyway. I definitely think it's round the corner though because **TMI ALERT** I started getting the discoloured 'stuff' yesterday. I tried a ban on BD'ing during 2ww, but I have an incredibly high sex drive so we did BD once.. accidentally  lol. I don't know if that has anything to do with my imminent AF but I hope not.
So I'm counting myself out this month (not that I often count myself in - we all know I'm a little pessimistic). But I have my appointment on Wednesday with the consultant about plan B (as if this way was my plan A ?!!?!). I'm praying for no more Clomid, I would rather be moved onto something different, but we shall see!

Love & babydust to everyone xxxxx


----------



## babywish1977

Hi all,
Just wanted to be sociable as I haven't posted much!! 
I'm currently on cd15 and think I may have ov'd yesterday as I had ov pains but I've got my day21 bloods next week to find out for sure!
Congrats Tam, sounds like a bfp to me  
Fingers crossed for you Julie and everyone else! Sorry still trying to grasp names etc!!
Have a good weekend  
Xx


----------



## gemmad83

Hi Sian, no AF yet although did a HPT this morning and it was another BFN   Sadly, I think I am out for this cycle! Good luck to all you ladies who are on the 2WW and again a massive congratulations to Tam xx


----------



## SianJane90

babywish - I'm so sorry, I knew I was forgetting someone! Welcome to the group lovely! Good luck with TTC - it's such a hard journey! xx


----------



## MamaBear2014

Hello Ladies,
Im new and hope you dont mind me joining you    I have just been given my Clomid tablets and have been waiting a very long time for them    My gp has given me tablets of 50mg but has said to me its up to me if i want to try just one or take two a day... i know i said i was worried about twins and overstimulating but its left me feeling a little insecure cos i have no idea what to do.  I would love your opinions on this and hope you dont think im stupid for not demanding more from my doctor as i was just so pleased to be finally given them.  
Mamabear2014 x


----------



## SianJane90

Well AF is trying to make an appearance tonight!
Needless to say I'm devastated! Wonder why I'm finding it hard to deal with all this all of a sudden??

Anyway, I was making a cup of tea when I went to get the milk out of the fridge, and what happen to appear before me
Goodbye AF blues.. Hello Mr Pinot Grigio  

Possibly not the most constructive answer but sod it! 
Aunt Flo and I are starting a little party!!       
xxxx


----------



## SianJane90

Hello Mamabear! And welcome  

I wouldn't know what to do about the dose to take. I was put straight onto 100mg. I would hazard a guess and suggest that maybe it might be best to take just the 50mg for the first month just to see how your body responds to it, then you can adjust and tweak the following month if you need too. 

How long have you been TTC? Is this your first time on any treatment?

love & babydust to you honey xx


----------



## Blondy76

SianJane, I'm so with you!  X


----------



## SianJane90

Ah Blondy, cheers to that    

Haha, joking aside, it is so so so hard!! It feels as though I'm going through the grieving process every month. I don't really know how to pick myself up. I feel quite incredibly naff about it to be honest. 
I sound a bit miserable, but I'm here if you need to chat!

Hugs xx


----------



## Myxini

Sian - Don't feel bad about feeling bad! This whole thing is horrendous and hard, so definitely don't beat yourself up if you find it hard to cope.  That's why so many people end up having councilling for infertility - it can just really mess with your head. I'm sorry if it's AF again - some wine sounds perfectly fine to me. Hope seeing the consultant will get you moving to something else that will bring you that BFP.

Mamabear - Welcome. I'd probably try with 50mg at first and only go higher if there was no ovulation. Good luck!

Gemma - Sorry about the BFN. 

Babywish - Sounds very promising... 

Hello to everyone else as well - I hope you're all doing ok.

*CD30* and no AF yet. I haven't done any more tests; I don't think there's any point. Just waiting for AF now so can move onto next cycle. I'm actually having a bit of a hard time today, feeling very down, weepy and negative - not just about TTC but everything in general. It's probably just a combination of an unfortunate event this morning, this failed cycle and pre-AF hormones, and worrying about the cat. Oh well. I'm sure I'll find my positive vibes again eventually.

I'm a bit worried though. I've just been having normal AF type pains, but tonight I sneezed, and that gave me a sudden horrible tearing stabbing pain somewhere in the lower abdomen. I actually got scared that I'd mysteriously ruptured something... It's been quite achy ever since, but I think it's easing off a bit.


----------



## Blondy76

SianJane, I know what you mean.  Every month I say to my husband "I don't think it's worked" Just to try and stope myself getting excited but secretly I am thinking that maybe it has.  This month I felt really positive, but came on today.  Back on the clomid tomorrow and another week of banging headaches  . I suppose the positive was that I ovulated this month, kind of helps get over the disappointment slightly!

We will do IVF again in January, just saving the pennies up!  

Myxini, I have felt weepy too, almost cried in front of a group I was training the other day, for no reason at all!!  You sound like you have a lot on your plate and a good cry might just help.

Xxx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Sian, I'm sorry it came, don't feel bad it is such a hard process and it's so difficult to be positive when every month it's not happening...

Good luck blondy, hopefully the headaches won't be too bad.

Myxini, has the pain gone away. I rally hope it's nothing serious!

Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## Chloe6

Hi lovely ladies  sorry some of you are feeling down   this journey is so tough- be very kind you yourselves xxx I'm now 13dpo, bfn midday yesterday (another spur if the moment- do without thinking before you know it you poas after a random pg symptom!)and feel the unmistakable rumbles of old af so today am going to do some retail therapy (after wine last night also sian!) 
Tam that's fab news and hope the line is even stronger for you today  
Mama bear- I responded 'just right' to just 50mg clomid, first time and that's with a low amh so 100mg to start with might be unnecessary...
Chloe xxx


----------



## Chloe6

Ps
I meant to ask if anyone else gets night sweats the last few days of cycle on clomid? The last couple of nights have been bad and I'm surprised as have been ok most of the cycle apart from when I was actually taking the tablets....


----------



## nurse_natty

Hi everyone

Thanks for the warm welcome and helpful comments.
I am on CD 13 today. No positive OPK yet or ovulation pain. Pre Clomid I used to get a positive on around day 16-day 19 (averaging 25 day cycles)  but it is now doubtful that I actually ever ovulated due to progesterone levels of 8 and what seemed at that time to be a short luteal phase.(usually less than 8 days).

I am waiting to gave an HSG before I can have anymore Clomid. I was advised by my GP to look privately but it is almost £500 and a bit out of my budget! So I am still not sure if I have PCOS (no obvious symptoms) or blocked tubes. The GP said the wait for this on the NHS can be months.
I do have my first NHS fertility clinic appointment on Nov 13th. I thought I would decide what to about HSG after this first cycle of Clomid. I am a bit like you Blondy, where I try to trick myself that it won't work but really I am very hopeful that this will be my month!

I just want to say how nice it is to have a place to be able to air those difficult emotions I am sure we've all felt and get advice/share stories too.  It can be quite a lonely journey when everyone around me seems to have that family that I crave.
My husband is very supportive but doesn't get it when each time AF comes I lose a bit of hope and am sometimes completely devastated.  I am sure some of you can relate?

I am hoping for a positive test in the next few days. Going away on Monday for wedding anniversary so hopefully some time away will help.

Really sorry to those who AF has arrived for (sorry I'm not naming people not quite up to speed yet!)
I wish you all good luck with BFP's and send baby dust galore to all!


----------



## tam685

hi everyone! sorry some of you have AF show up         ..was hoping for more bfp's with me...

welcome to all the newcomers ... 

mamabear, personally i would start with 50 mg...cd 2 to 6 ..i would also pay for private scanning .... (if you can) ...if your not being scanned by your doctor ... this would give you a better knowledge of what the 50 mg is doing to your ovaries ...so you can adjust for after cycles if needed.... it also nice to see whats actually going on in your body...instead of guessing .... i dont know where you live but by me in sutton coldfield ..cherish do 3 scans for £200.. which is good cos where i went charged me 400 ... good luck ! 

hope you ladies dont mind me stopping here  

atm i am being sick all day ... so when i go to docs im going to ask for anti-sickness tablets ... not complaining tho.... waited so long for this  

i did test again lol..but only with internet cheapies... and i dont think their lines are any good... it was there tho... waiting for my replacement digis to turn up


----------



## Myxini

Hey all.

Tam - Yay for sickness... um, well not really, but if it's for the right reason... 

Nurse_natty - I wonder if your GP _knows_ it'll take long on NHS or _thinks_ it might. I was expecting to have to wait, but as soon as I saw our new consultant in May they had me for HSG the very next cycle. Hope you're lucky too and it's fast - no fun forking out money for things we're entitled to. Fingers crossed for ovulation and have a nice anniversary.

Chloe - I don't have night sweats at the end of the cycle, just the start. Still, everyone seems to get symptoms a bit differently... 

Wlazlo - Thanks, thankfully the pain eased off. No idea what it was though.

Blondy - Great about the ovulation and that there's IVF lined up (although of course would be great if that wasn't needed). A good cry now and again does help. I also invested on some "bath therapy" from Lush. It must be essential for coping with all this, surely!

AFM it's *CD1* again, as AF turned up just when we were out of town, trying to get loads of things done...  I'm not too disappointed as I already knew it was a BFN cycle, and now we can move onto the next. Trip to the vet went ok (let's say nothing about the kitty's behaviour...) and we've got some new meds and painkillers to try on her to see if that makes a difference. If not, they'll investigate further and we'll see where we go from there...  Obviously I then went mad at Pets at Home - the cat's now sleeping off a serious catnip trip.


----------



## Chloe6

Cd1 for me. Af arrived right in middle of shopping trip! Hot flushes all day too and nausea which I don't usually get :-/ xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Evening lovely ladies..

Sian - enjoy your vino hun.. this journey is so tough x

Carly - Hello x

Blondy/gemma/myxini/chloe - sorry af arrived.. big hugs x

Babywish - best of luck getting jiggy x

Mamabear - i would try 50ml & see if it works.. i used to stress about twins or triplets as had "3" put back during ivf.. now i just pray for a bfp.. worry about how many later on.. x

Tam - hope the doc can help with the sickness.. they say eating before you get out of bed helps! move the fridge in your bedroom lol x

Hello anyone i missed x

Afm - cd3 feeling so emotional this cycle.. not sure if meds or just a bit down at mo.. sometimes i wonder if its worth all this stress & heartache but then i see a baby or child & know why we do it  

love & babydust to you all xx


----------



## gemmad83

Hi Mejulie, My AF hasn't arrived yet, but I don't think it will be long as the tests I have done have been negative. I am so emotional at the moment, have been in tears over the most rediculous things which usually doesn't happen and my boobs are still sore, usually they only hurt for 1 day before my AF arrives. 

Hope everyone else is ok, 

Good luck xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Gemma - sorry hun... what day are you on? lets hope they are good signs.. think we are all emotional at mo.. good job this site is here or i would have lost the plot years ago..


----------



## gemmad83

I am on day 29 but my usual cycle is 31 days. I thought with ovulating earlier I may have a shorter cycle but doesn't look like that is going to happen.

I know, thank god for this site. I think I would go stir crazy without it


----------



## MamaBear2014

Thank you ladies for all the advice and I do agree and will look forward to taking 50mg soon.
im currently on cd 34 so should begin af soon otherwise they said about making it come. I def feel like it's coming though as im crampy and achey and boobs are tender.

im sorry to hear of the ladies who have started af but I wish well for next cycle xxx


----------



## spudlin

Hi all,

Just touching base as I am currently clomid and OH free. I am now day.....well who knows, I gave up counting last week sometime. No AF after my last trigger and a couple of BFN's  

Just throwing myself into slimming world at the min, lost 5 pounds in 1st 2 weeks, so feeling pretty positive about it  

I suppose I should do another test at some point before OH comes home and I start round 8!!! Got a while yet, not home til Dec so plenty time to lose more weight, feel fab and fingers crossed finally get my BFP  

Congrats to you tam   fingers crossed for everyone else. 

Sian, I wish I could join you with a glass or 2 but too many syns lol.

Welcome to all the newbies, there are a few which is nice to see, ff is a life line for us ladies, stops us going completely  

Not sure how often I will be checking in, please don't forget about me though   I will be watching from time to time, just to make sure you are all staying positive  

Take care     and masses of baby dust to all XX


----------



## wlazlo1983

Couldnt agree more, this site is fantastic and it's only been a few days for me since I started seriously following but it's great! I wish I started many months earlier when we started ttc.

Not much of an update here(which is great=no af yet). Still not done a test as I'm too worried it might be false positive after the trigger. I will wait till Tuesday as I'm going away tomorrow!

Good luck to all ladies starting Clomid! Fingers crossed this month is the month and we will soon have lots of BFPs, xxx


----------



## Carly82

Hi everyone

Just thought I'd stop by and say  . I do miss chatting on this thread but as an "ex clomider" it was time for me to move on. Nice to see lots of new comers carrying on this wonderful, supportive thread started by the lovely Sian!

I'm just waiting for a match to egg share with then will be starting ivf. I've been told I'll be doing the short protocall, not too sure what that means but I just want to get going. I was hoping to do the cycle before Xmas but think its a bit pushed for time now. 

Like you Spudlin, I want to concentrate on losing some weight. I've really piled it on this year, eating like a  . I'd like to lose 2 stone, I just can't seem to get motivated with it.

I'm currently on cd25 of a natural cycle. No idea when to expect af. Just hope it starts to return to normal, I'm fed up of 40 and 50 something day cycles!

Anyway, lots of luck to you all and I'll keep checking in on you all every so often

Take care   

Carly xx


----------



## ToniBruce

Congratulations Tam! 😊😊😊

Oh my god. I have the worst pain around the area of my left Ovary, and (sorry, tmi) have discharge I believe points to ovulation (clear, really thick and sticky/stringy), so I think I may be ovulating! Hubby is working away until Friday. Bloody typical 😡😡


Apologies for the short post, Im working at the mo. I am keeping up to date with you all though. Just wanted to have a little rant at people who understand. I have of course text me Hubby and abused him!😄

Love and babydust to all xxx


----------



## nurse_natty

Hi everyone

Feeling really   and   I need to rant a bit I'm afraid.

I had a brilliant start to the day yesterday. Had my hair done and was feeling really happy about going away. I seemed to snap not long after hubby came home. We had a huge barney over something very minor leading to me storming out of the house and driving around for 45 minutes at midnight to try and get my head straight. I am not usually that impulsive. 
When I returned he had dead locked the door but did let me in after I rung the door bell. He had moved lots of my stuff out if our room and said he thought that I had left him. I hadn't left I just needed to get out for a bit. He didn't even call me to see if I was ok. 

I thought we had semi sorted things out last night but he is not speaking to me  at the moment and he is now at work.
To top it off I think I had ovulation pains last night and we are due to BD tonight- can't see that happening! He is threatening to not come on holiday and even leaving me as he isn't sure if he can cope with all the drama . I feel so rubbish right now. I love him so much. I have been waiting for this holiday for weeks and we both really need it.
We have been through a lot in the last few years but I never thought it would end in us parting company.

I have sent him a text to try and smooth things a bit-no reply.

I really don't know what to do. Sorry everyone. 

Myxini- thanks for that info. I think my GP is just assuming that it will be a long wait. I will wait and see the Specialist in Nov and see what they say.

I am just   that we can work things out because without him none of this means anything. 
I wish you all well


----------



## mejulie40

Nurse_natty - oh hun this fertility stuff is so stressful & takes its toll on both involved..
the men dont really understand the meds & emotions we get from them that make us loopy.. they try their best but get fed up with us going on.. my dh says its hard for him to watch me go through it time after time & feels useless/frustrated by it all...  you should write a letter to him, tell him how you really feel & that the hol could be just what you need. big hugs xx


----------



## nurse_natty

Thanks Mejulie x

I was just thinking I should write him a letter.
I feel like I am making excuses to him when I say I think the mood swings are related to Clomid. But I know that it's not me and feels a bit like a runway train.

I have never seen him so angry and upset so it scares me when he is talking about splitting up.

I hope all will be well.
Thanks again xx


----------



## tam685

Thanks everyone   ..this afternoon ...is the first time ive felt not sick since last sunday.... hopefully im on an upwards way  

Nurse Natty...i dont have advice that may be of any help... but if it were me... I'd let him cool down ..no contact no text ... if he really loves you ..hell come running back xx

Toni good luck on O'ing and baby dust your way xx

carly good luck on the next journey of ttcing ...xx

wlazlo how many dpo are you now ? as long as your past 10 dpo.. the trigger will be out of your system ..good luck ! xx

gemmad have you tested ? xx

mejulie   this is the month for you ... have you tried instead cups as well ?? xx


----------



## gemmad83

AF has come


----------



## Chloe6

Sorry to hear that Gemma :-( are you starting clomid tomorrow? I started today, cd2 xxx


----------



## gemmad83

Hi Chloe, I am just spotting today so tomorrow will be day 1 and then start the tablets again on Tuesday! I am deeading these side effects again. Lets hope for us both again on this cycle xx


----------



## Myxini

Sorry about AF turning up Gemma and Chloe. 

Nurse Natty - How very sad for you.  I don't really have any good advice; although I'd worry that a cooling off period could be interpreted as not giving a damn or not wanting to talk or something. The letter might be a good idea. I really hope you guys can work this out soon. 

*CD2* and time to start chomping pills again. Unpleasent AF day here too. Bleeding lots and feeling weak. A bit depressed too, for no obvious reason. I might just pour myself a whiskey...


----------



## nurse_natty

Thanks Tam and Myxini.

He is home now and speaking to me. We are going away tomorrow but we have some things to sort out. I wrote a letter which was really helpful but he hasn't read it yet. In the letter I wrote loads of reasons why I love him and then tried to explain how I've been feeling and how important he is to me.

I feel exhausted but relieved. Such a roller coaster!

Gemma- really sorry AF arrived I hope you are ok.

Thanks so much for your support I think I would have gone mad today if I wasn't able to vent.
Wishing you all a good week


----------



## mejulie40

Nurse_natty - good to hear all ok.. enjoy your hols x

Bluebell - how are you hun? its so tough going through a mc.. breaks your heart but you will get through it & be ready to try again.. x

Hello everyone else.. lots of us starting/started again.. pray we all get magical bfps this cycle 

Afm - cd6 for me.. will take last pill tonight.. been feeling tired/emotional but otherwise ok


----------



## wlazlo1983

Mejulie like you said lots of starters, unfortunately AF today for me, so more clomid from tomorrow I'm so sad, I was getting so positive and happy , felt great and then today It happened when I was at work on a flight and didn't really have time to deal with it until now. Not sure I have it in me again, sorry to be so pessimistic. And I'm string to worry now that there is something else wrong as we did everything as told, 21 day test said I ovulated....ohhhhh so annoying!

Natty have a great holiday!

Gemma and Chloe I feel you pain!

Lots of luck for every one else! Xxx


----------



## Chloe6

Wlazlo sorry about af :-( let's hope it's a lucky cycle for all of us this time! At least theres a few of us at same stage so we can keep each other sane (I think!) I'm cd3 so second day, second round if clomid...really suffering with nightsweats atm :-( just booked another scan to see what follies are doing on cd10....consultant says its unnecessary after good first response but I have a blocked tube so seems necessary to me to see what the different sides are doing...xxx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Good luck Chloe, I hope they are growing nice and big. I'm going to call the consultant tomorrow and see what he says(if he says anything).

I hope your nightsweats go away Chloe, I'm not looking forward to the side effects, really not had it easy last time! Lots of luck, xxx


----------



## MamaBear2014

Hi everyone... well I just went to the toilet and on wiping I noticed very faint pinky discharge so af is finally here. .cycle was 37 days long this time but happy it came on its own and now on to clomid...

When do I take it?? I know you are meant to take it when you bleed but is that now or when you bled red onto ST??


----------



## ToniBruce

Count CD1 as your first day full flow Mamabear xx


----------



## Chloe6

Hi ladies 
Hope everyone is ok? I'm losing a lot of hair since tKing clomid! :-0 Is anyone else? Xxx


----------



## babywish1977

Hi everyone, sorry I don't post much its just I'm on my tablet and there doesn't seem to be an app for this forum? Would make things a lot easier and then I would post more.
Anyway lol at a guess I think I'm 5dpo today and I've got day21 bloods on Thursday, still drinking bucket loads of water and eating 2 kiwis a day! 
Chloe, my hair hasn't fell out. I'm not too bad on clomid, a few headaches and hot flushes and strong ov pains but that's it.
Congrats to all with BFPs and good luck to all who have started their next clomid cycle   xx


----------



## spudlin

In true fashion for me, my strange cycle continues  

Thought yesterday I had some pinkish discharge when I wiped. Today I've just gone to the loo and I have bled, thank god for panty liners!!! Working things out I am about day 64, and had my trigger shot on day 12!!!

Is this a really really long trigger cycle, or did I miss that and am actually having a normal AF?? If so I am glad I suppose as this hasn't happened for me in such a long time and boosts my hopes for some possible future normalilty for when OH returns  

Just a quick update as I'm on my lunch break.

Later ladies


----------



## wlazlo1983

CD3 today, so far so good, only a few hot sweats during the night. Chloe my hair has actually got quite strong but I think that's probably Pregnacare 

Girls, is there anything else that I should be doing to help Clomid work, it did work last time (very late and with a trigger but I ovulated) just didn't get lucky again... I hear people drink milk, eat kiwis etc Another scan booked and Preseed ordered, shall I be doing sth else?

Good luck to everybody on C. again, keeping fingers crossed for you all. We need some positive results this time round! Xxxx


----------



## Myxini

Hey all.

wlazlo - There's some lists and hints on the Supplements and Fertility Friendly Foods section if you're interested. Some people swear on acupuncture etc. I personally just take a bunch of supplements (though not sure how much I believe in them doing anything) and try to eat enough protein and veggies, and hope for the best.

Spudlin - What an annoying cycle you're having.  Hope it sorts itself out soon.

Babywish - Good luck, hope tomorrow's bloods will come back great.

Chloe - No hairloss here either, any more than usually at least.

Mamabear - What Toni said.  Good luck.

Mejulie - Hope your cycle's going well and you're still feeling ok.

Nurse Natty - Glad to hear you got to talking again. Hopefully the holiday was just what was needed!

AFM it's *CD5* and just started having some early cycle symptoms today: hot flushes and a bit of dizziness. Very stressed out by house buying stuff, so not a lot of energy to worry about TTC. I don't seem to have the same positivity I did in my last cycle, so I think I might as well get some opk's in - I doubt I can get a lot more stressed by them now anyway.


----------



## Confused84

Hi all!

I'm just about to start my 5th round of clomid and am giving up hope of it actually working now.  I have got a positive on my OPK every month yet still no BFP.  I'm due back at the hospital next week so hopefully we will find out whats going on.  

does anyone know of clomid working of 5th + cycle?

thanks x


----------



## spudlin

Confused, this is a question that I have seen asked a few times now and I too am greatly interested in any responses.

When my OH returns from work in Dec, I will be on my 8th round!! I will have been given 9 in total, but know my consultant won't give me any more as he has been pushing for IVF since I first met him  . The main reason we haven't gone down that path yet is because I wanted to give clomid a chance and we are not entitled to NHS IVF due to me being 40 and my BMI was too high at the start also.

Who knows, I may even be having a normal cycle as we speak?? If so, I am heading out to see my OH at work, so could be good timing   

The only thing with asking for positives is whether they would actually be looking on here as they will now be preg or have had a baby. I have only ever really seen negs, but this is prob the reason. I hope so any way.


----------



## Confused84

Hi Spudlin and thanks for your reply!  

I just hate this feeling when AF arrives and you really hope that it may be your time and you find out its not, its heartbreaking and no one really understands what it feels like.  I keep thinking that if the clomid was going to work it would have done so by now but your commnets do make sense.

I have by app next week and hope to have more tests carried out on me and my DH - i just want to know whats going on in my body!  x


----------



## pumpkin34

Hi Confused,

In answer to your question I was lucky enough to fall pregnant on my 6th and final round of Clomid.  My first 3 rounds were at 50mg and then my dosage was upped to 100mg.

Just wanted to give you some hope and encouragement.  I know how upsetting this whole thing can be.

Good luck!


----------



## Chloe6

Hi ladies. I read that hair loss only happens to 1% of people who take clomid! Hopefully it's stopped now- definitely puts me off taking it! Night sweats seemed to have calmed down- either that or I have just got used to them! Other than that no side effects at all this cycle so far- feeling quite good on cd5 and scan booked for Monday morning. Xxx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Pumpkin thank you for that I think we all need some encouragement! I'm on my 5th cycle now and I know exactly how you feel as I got so enthusiastic the previous cycle as if let great and the bloods come back good too and then AF and back to square one... Only we know how it feels

Chloe I can't believe you are that 1% with hair loss! hope it stops all together!

Thanks Myxini, I will have a look what else I can do, it is all just becoming so complicated...I'm still gonna do it all and hope for the best!

Good luck everybody else, not much change here yet, xxx


----------



## Chloe6

Am I right in thinking there are a few of us around c5?-  It's going to be a crazy 2ww on here if so!! :-0 xxx


----------



## MamaBear2014

Well ladies im confused I still havent gone onto a full bleed yet... its not normally like me to just have three days of v.light pink discharge.  Its not really even marking the tissue when I wipe. So I dont know whats happening and even more annoying I dont know when to take my first clomid. :-(


----------



## Confused84

Thanks pumpkin, I hope we all get there too!!

It's nice to know there are a few of starting round 5, I take my first tablet tomorrow - we are all going to be going crazy in a few weeks! It really is hard to explain to people the utter disappointment when af shows up, regardless of how understanding family and friends are they just don't get it. If another persons says to me "just Relax" or "it'll happen when you stop thinking about it" I am going to scream!!! X


----------



## Chloe6

Sorry I meant cd5- round 2 for me xxx


----------



## MamaBear2014

Is anyone waiting to take their first tablet?? i was going to take it day 2-6 but because my af hasnt changed from light pink and hasnt marked a ST yet i am going to take it cd5 to cd9 as im hoping my af will be full on by then.  Im so confused that its ruining the buzz of finally having my pills.  I am really suffering this cycle too which is strange as usually im really heavy and that explains the pains but im so light and yet i have the worse back pain, my boobs are huge and so sore with stabbing pains, and i feel so low and have no attention span.  

xx


----------



## spudlin

Mama bear, could you be experiencing implantation symptoms??

I was told to wait for full bleed before I took my tabs. I too am having strangeness at the minute. I have almost skipped a cycle despite having a trigger (all my other triggers, 3 of them, have resulted in AF 2 weeks to the day). I bled a little yesterday after pinkish discharge the day before. I expected full on AF today, but now brownish/watery pink!! 

What the hell is going on with me??

At least I have a little jolly to look forward to next week and get to see my gorgeous hubby after 4 weeks apart


----------



## MamaBear2014

Hi spudlin
I did a test this afternoon just in case but bfn. I think its af but mayb a light bleed or its gonna kick in soon and mess with my bms days lol


----------



## wlazlo1983

Mamabear I was also told to wait for a full bleed too.

CD3 for me today, it will get exciting for us all soon, xxxx


----------



## ToniBruce

Mamabear,
The other ladies may correct me now, but Cycle Day 1 is your 1st day in full flow. So, by the sounds of it you are not on CD1 yet, so can still take CD2-6

xxx


----------



## MamaBear2014

Im cd3 today but yes im still light...if I didnt wipe I wouldnt know lol what happens if it doesn't get heavier? Im glad to find you all as I would be struggling alone. X


----------



## Myxini

Mamabear - how confusing! I have PCOS and have had a very unpredictable cycle my whole life, and would sometimes get just light spotting instead of a proper AF, and my gyneacologist at the time wasn't even able to really tell me whether to count that as a period or just "some random spotting". 

We've had our offer accepted tonight, so hopefully a tiny bit less stress from now on?


----------



## ToniBruce

If it is that light then I wouldn't say you are on CD3, I would say your cycle hasn't started yet. I have PCOS as well, and I quite often have very light bleeds, pre AF and mid cycle (if what I have can be classed a a cycle 😄)

I have a nurse who I had to call when my cycles began, to book in my follicle tracking scans. If I was confused as to if I was heavy enough to call it a cycle I would just speak to her. Maybe you could ring your clinic and explain all to them? They would be the best people to advise you.

xx


----------



## mejulie40

Evening ladies...

Mamabear/spudlin - must be driving you both nuts not knowing whats going on.. pray its all sorted for you both soon.. big hugs x

Hello everyone else.. hows this cycle going for you all? are you all crazy yet.. lol x

Afm - cd 9  feeling a bit fed upthis eve..  prob just emotions of tx.. got scan tomo eve... pray there are some lovely follies growing 
got all the usual fertile signs so something going on.. will let you all know...


----------



## Myxini

Good luck for you and your follies Julie. 

I'm fed up too, and so tense and stressed! (Insurance and survey decisions to make and I feel so clueless and worried about making wrong decisions!) - If stress actually reduces your chances of conceiving, I doubt I have a snowball's chance in hell this cycle. 
I took my very last Clomid today. Who knows what will be decided in December about future tx... Oh well. One day at a time and all that...

Hope everyone's doing ok.


----------



## MamaBear2014

Hi ladies well finally at almost midnight my af has started bleeding red...and I can feel the aches all over my back   so cycle wise tomorrow would b my 5th day but some of the ladies on here mentioned that it would be different for clomid cycle... why is this and how does that effect my cycle??


----------



## Chloe6

Mama best I'm not sure about the differences with clomid but I would count that as cd1 and start clomid cd2...
Myxini sorry you are fed up- sounds like you have a lot going on- no wonder you're stressed! We are on the same day  I took last clomid yesterday too. I tend to ovulate early though around day11-12, I'm going for follicle scan on Monday. 
Mejulie- wish in you luck for the scan- let us know how you get on- sounds like all the signs are there for good ovulation!  xxx


----------



## ToniBruce

Mamabear, today is CD1, regardless of whether or not you are on Clomid. Your cycle begins the first day of full flow.
If you're to take Clomid days 2-6 then start tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## babywish1977

Hi everyone,
Hope everyone is feeling positive, even those with bfn's :-( good luck for this cycle!!
I believe I'm about 8dpo today, had my bloods done yesterday so will hopefully get results Monday! For the past few days I've felt even more tired than usual, emotional, quite tearful, slight belly aches and diarrhoea :-/ also I've been feeling a bit faint?? Today I'm getting little niggly pains in my boobs and also around where my ovaries are? *Tmi alert* still quite wet down there (so sorry!!) Lol not really creamy cm though, just slippery? Lmao!!!!
Trying my best not to symptom spot but its very hard!!! 
X


----------



## Chloe6

Babywish your symptoms sound promising!
Mejulie how was your scan? Nothing  to report from me cd7 so have started opks as I tend to ovulate early but nothing yet which is good- don't want to be too early. Couple of hot flushes today- aren't they horrid and seem to be having night sweats every night yuk :-/ not bloated this cycle though hardly at all- hope that doesn't mean nothing happening follicle-wise! Xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Babywish - we cant help symptom watching lol.. yours sound good  sending tons of babydust your way x

Mamabear - yay.. af has arrived so you can join us crazy ladies x

Hello everyone else x

Afm - cd 10 - scan showed 2 small follicles which are no good but also a mega one "29mm" wowzers! doc told us to go get jiggy  pray its our time.


----------



## Confused84

Great news mejulie!

I'm only on cd3 but at the hospital next week so hopefully they may start scanning me or doing some blood tests as I've had nothing even though this is my 5th cycle now! X


----------



## spudlin

Wowzers Julie, that's a wopper  , sending you   

My cycle is mental. I have been spotting now for a few days, thought AF proper landing yesterday as had slight fresher looking blood, but still not usual for me. No other typical AF feelings either  , nothing today, not even when I wipe!!

I went out for tea with my best friend, who also does my reiki, she asked how I was so I told her about my crazy cycle. Then when I needed another wee in the space of an hour, she got all giddy and asked if I was preg. I told her I tested last week and it was neg and that I have been spotting for a few days. She still looked very excited and said 'that can happen you know'. Bless her, she is so hopeful for me  

To make her feel better I said I will do a test later in the week just to be sure. Either way for me I a pleased cos I never get AF without meds and this could be a natural AF  . Plus I'm off on a jolly to meet OH whilst he is away working so we can get jiggy and cross fingers lol. Timing may not be perfect but anything worth a shot.

I feel fab by the way, 3 weeks into slimming world and I have lost half a stone already. Slow and steady is the recommended way so I'm happy. Think I may have to have a bit of retail therapy tomorrow now I'm starting to feel less fat!!


----------



## MamaBear2014

Wow julie thats amazing!! Wishing you lots of babydust xx

spudlin fingers crossed for an unexpected bfp x

afm well af is red and in the bucket load lol so its normal now.. told my gp yesterday and he said to start clomid that night and I felt quite emotional and bheld hubbys hand   I then slept like a baby   

Tmi; woke up to a crime scene down there   but at least I know af is here!

After I take my 5 pills when do I begin using the opks? Hubby got me the cb dual opks so im looking forward to seeing the smiley face


----------



## Chloe6

Hi there ladies  
Mama bear I start opks cd7 because I usually ovulate early- got a flashing smiley this morning cd8 so getting ready.....xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Mejulie that's great news! Good luck!

Spudlin enjoy your shopping, every by needs a bit if retail therapy! I it's very healthy!

Babywish those symptoms sound really good, keeping everything crossed for you blood tests !

Chloe, the same here cd6 for me, not much side effects apart from a few sweats and like you I'm hoping it doesn't mean that there nothing happening! Scan next week as I tend to ovulate really late. Lots of rearranging work with my hubby as I don't wanna be away when we need to be together just stressful!

Good luck everybody, xxxx


----------



## MamaBear2014

Just a quick one from me... has anyone had stabbing pains in the right ovary this soon?? Probably normal and im worrying about nothing lol


----------



## Chloe6

Wiazlo it IS stressful and the last few cycles we have had family staying at THE time!! Mama bear I get stabbing pains on and off throughout the cycle xxx


----------



## Myxini

*CD 8* and we've tried to have a day off worrying. Went to an early daytime movie, did some shopping and just had junk food for lunch. Planning a pampering bath later and hopefully some fun BD.  Symptoms haven't been too bad yet this cycle, just the normal hot flushes and starting to have the occasional heavy feeling or pain in the ovaries region. I nearly bought some opk's but actually decided I really just couldn't be bothered! 

Mamabear - Yay for AF finally making a proper entrance. I'm with Chloe - the pains seem to come at any random times to me too.

Spudlin - I find it quite hard sometimes when well meaning friends or family get overly positive and enthusiastic...  Like I'm letting them down then by not being PG. Of course would be great if your friend was right. Also - well done for the weight loss! 

Confused - I hope they'll start some monitoring. I hope I'll get some too, if I need to keep on with Clomid after my next appointment.

Julie - Great news about your giant follicle! Happy BD! 

Hello and good luck to everyone else too. Hope you're all staying sane and having a nice weekend.


----------



## spudlin

Myxini, I understand what you mean about well meaning friends, and at one stage I felt really down when people said things like that to me. 

If I'm truly honest, at the minute I just don't let it phase me. Who knows the reason for my recent chill, maybe it is because I am clomid free at the minute, so the pressure is off, I don't know. What I do know is that I feel so much better.  

I am enjoying my new positive mental state and this week I am getting rather giddy at the prospect of seeing my hubby on Friday, without the pressures of ttc hanging over my head.


----------



## mejulie40

Chloe - the night sweats are horrid.. pray you get a poss on the opk soon x

Babywish - hope your results are good on monday.. all your symptoms sound positive.. how are you feeling today x

Mamabear - think we have all had different aches & pains using clomid.. hope af is not too nasty.. i start using opks from day 7 x

Wlazio - Best of luck at your scan next week x

Spudlin - well done on the weight loss hun.. half a stone is fab.. x

Confused - Best of luck at your hosp apt.. tell them you want to be monitored.. you need to know whats happening.. i would go crazy not knowing x

Hello everyone else x

Afm - cd 12 - got poss on opk this morn which is early but prob due to it being so big & ready to pop lol.. was jiggy last night & gonna jump him later.. not told him poss today trying to keep pressure off him.. 
pray its our time..


----------



## babywish1977

Hi Julie, got my fingers crossed for you!! 
I've now got a cold! Been feeling a bit iffy since yesterday so I don't know if that's a good sign or my body playing tricks on me!!

Wlazlo thanks . I'll be posting my results as soon as I have them tomorrow!!!
X


----------



## Chloe6

Thanks Julie 
Baby wish I have a scan tomo morning too- fingers crossed xxx


----------



## tam685

just thought id pop in and say good luck mejulie   xx

and hello to everyone else, and well done spudlin for weight loss xx


----------



## Bluebell84

Hello everyone - best of luck to you all

Julie - best of luck this cycle, bd bd bd!!

After a terrible few weeks I saw my consultant on Friday. He has prescribed me provera to start in just under 2 weeks and told me to take 150mg clomid 2-6. When I took 100mg I did ovulate but not until cd24 so he is hoping I will ovulate earlier nearer to cd 14. I then have to take progesterone suppositories from 3dpo. 

Ugh!! Hate it all. 

Found out one of my friends is 8 weeks pg (she wasn't trying) I would have been 9weeks, she didnt know I was pg or had a mc. Massive kick in the teeth. I'm sooooo jealous and I can't stop thinking about it. I was meant to be going to a party on Friday where she will be and is going to announce her pregnancy. I'm not going to go now. 

I've kind of lost hope that I will ever get pg. I am sick of constantly counting dys wishing time away. 

Bit nervous about doing 150mg too. The nightmare continues...

Sorry for the morning moan

X


----------



## Chloe6

Bluebell I can understand why you don't want to go to the party now- it's so hard sometimes isn't it :-/ when do you start the 150mg? Try not to lose hope x
I just had my cd10 scan- follicles were 14 and 16mm on left side and 15mm on the right- last cycle on cd10 I had 1 at 18 and 21 both on left side.. dr says this is still a good response and will just ovulate earlier but aren't they too small for cd10? My uterus lining was 10 again so I guess that's good and I havnt had positive opk yet- just the flashing smileys that come before the lh surge. What do people think? Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Chloe6

Meant to say I would ovulate later not earlier!


----------



## spudlin

Hi all, nowt really to say from my camp except I lost another 3 pounds this week, so over half a stone now  

I think I'm boring everyone with slimming world lol


----------



## Bluebell84

Chloe they are definitely growing both times I ovulated on clomid was on different days  are you using opk sticks to test for ovulation or not bothering? 

Well I can't believe it but I've been doing opk's since a week after my mc as I had stocked up on loads of Internet cheap ones and today, 15 days after my mc I got a positive!!! So maybe my mc has kick started me to ovulate naturally!! I don't know what to think (I have done two to double check)

Well done on the weight loss spudlin x


----------



## Chloe6

Bluebell do you think I will just ovulate a bit later than usual then? That's what the dr seems to think. Yes I'm doing clearblue opks and have had 3 days of flashing smileys which mean the kits are picking up oestrogen but no lh surge yet. 
Did you have much bleeding after your mc and has it stopped now? Sounds about right to ovulate 2 weeks after...people do say you can be very fertile the cycle after a miscarriage so fingers crossed for you that this is your month.xxx


----------



## Chloe6

Ps well done spudlin! X


----------



## wlazlo1983

Chloe that's good news, I had two similar sizes at day 14 last month and ovulated a few days later. Keep checking with you opks, it will work! I will keep everything crossed.

Bluebell, that does sound good. I did hear that pregnancy restarts everything for a few months after. It is horrible what you have gone through, I can't even imagine your pain but hopefully some good will come out of it! And I wouldn't have gone to the party either! 

Spudlin, well done! 

Mejulie and babywish, again keeping everything crossed for you and wishing you lots of luck.

Not much on my front, just drinking lots of water, eating kiwis and a glass of milk with nesquick every night. Scan on Thursday, it will be day 11 but I am normally late a few days (and trying to save a bit on scans). Oh and Preseed arrived too


----------



## mejulie40

Babywish - did you get your results? how are you feeling x

Bluebell - welcome back hun.. its always tough when you hear about a pregnancy esp close friends & family.. i ovulated 2 wks after my mc.. doc told me very fertile after.. go get jiggy lol x

Chloe - follies are a good size for cd 10.. pray they grow every day until ovulation x

Hello everyone else x

Afm cd13 - tried to get jiggy last night but no joy & i ended up in floods of tears.. poor dh was so worried he didnt sleep the poor luv.. managed to get 
jiggy this morn so both a little more relaxed now... why is this all so stressful..


----------



## Chloe6

Thanks girls, I feel a little more hopeful now  I've decided to have laparoscopy now aswell seeing as my right side seems to be getting active. 
Mejulie it is soooo hard sometimes- so much pressure :-/ glad you managed it this morning though- my Chinese dr used to say morning is the best time!
Wiazlo good luck for Thursday! Xxx


----------



## MamaBear2014

Hi ladies.. ive just taken my 4th tablet so one more to go


----------



## Blondy76

Hi everyone

Sorry I havent been on since last week - had the busiest, rubbishest week at work and then a busy weekend.  Hubby is away tonight so I am having a watch what I want and do what I want night!

Bluebell, I too can understand why you dont want to go to the party.  All our friends are having babies, some of them onto their second and it is the most depressing thing ever - not that I wish them to have trouble getting pregnant, but I'd like it to be our turn now please!

Chloe, I have been using the clearblue opks too.  I had a negative on day CD 8 and then it went straight to a positive (non-flashy) face on CD 9.  I have no idea why I didnt get the flashy faces!

I am also a bit concerned that I seem to have ovulated on day 10 - isnt that too early?  I'm not having scans this month but last month my follicle was 25 mm at day 10 and I ovulated on day 14.  I did realise after last months cycle that I took an extra days clomid by accident (day 2-7), but seeing as it worked last month I decided to do the same this month after reading up on it on the internet.  

Mejulie - it is a nightmare, I really didnt want to do it last night and then my hubby wouldnt go on top because he couldnt be arsed, so I was a bit grumpy...if it wasn't for having to do it because of the stupid smiley face then I would have told him to forget it!  

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Chloe6

Blondy I just lol at your last paragraph! This stuff totally drives us insane doesn't it!!
The earliest I've had a +opk is day10 but have had flashing smileys from cd8- Last cycle I only had one flashing smiley. Your follicles was a really good size on cd10 last time so I wouldn't worry. My dr today did say it wouldn't be a bad thing for me to ovulate a little later but he didn't seem at all concerned when it was earlier last cycle. What was your uterus lining like last time? Are you doing the opks in the morning after longest sleep? It's the first time I've done opks in the morning with those clearblue but they seem to say it's quite important with those ones xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Blondy - lol.. you made me laugh too.. what happened to  fun & excitement in the bedroom..
I use a persona monitor its used as a natural contraceptive.. tells you when you are fertile & not get jiggy except i use it opp way & go for it when it says no


----------



## Blondy76

Chloe, it certainly does!  I have the urge to wee all over that stupid smiley face, if they werent so expensive then I would!

I didnt do first morning urine as I didnt read the indtructions until afterwards, but once you get the non flashy face it then stays there for two days so I haven't been able to test with that one again!  Luckily I had some other ones and I havent had a smiley face since.  Last time my lining was over 9 mm at day 10, not sure if thats good or not!

I was starting to worry that I didnt take an extra day last month, but have just checked and I am pretty sure that I did.  I just assumed I would ovulate the same day this month, but suppose it doesnt necessarily work that way!

What day did you ovulate last month? 

Mejulie, I did have a look at that in boots the other day, I was also thinking of doing the temperature charting, but I keep forgetting! 

xxx


----------



## spudlin

Ah Julie, I hated that feeling of pressure to dtd and then feeling so cross and upset when OH had performance issues.

I have promised myself that we will not go there again and if this means no baby then I guess we will have to play with the cards we are dealt. It is mega important to us to have a child but we want to stay sane and enjoy each other too. Finding the balance is the hardest part  

I am looking forward to loads of stress free, none clomid sex on my weekend away with my lovely hubby


----------



## Chloe6

Hi blondy
I ovulated cd11 last cycle, my lining was 10mm on cd10 and dr was pleased with that- I think a problem with early ovulation is that the lining can be to thin making implantation difficult. Do you think that you have ovulated then? Have you had other symptoms?
I've still got flashing smiley this morning so hopefully the follies are growing nicely 
Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## Myxini

Good morning all.

Chloe - Flashing smilies sound promising, good luck!
Spudlin - Yay for stress free sex plans and more weight loss!
Blondy - Lol at your lazy hubby here too - bloody TTC!
Mejulie - Aww, how stressful for you both. Glad you managed to get jiggy later on. As above, bloody TTC!
Wlazlo - I meant to ask earlier: why kiwis? What do they do? 
Bluebell - It's no wonder you're not feeling very positive after all you've just been through; it sounds so heartbreaking. Welcome back though, hun!

Hello to everyone else too, if I'm missing someone in my caffeine depleted state.

*CD11* and no signs of anything ovulationy here. Then again I'm not doing opk's, so who knows. I'm still having hot flushes and the slight crampy feeling occasionally, but I think not as much pains in the ovaries as last cycle - I'm really not very hopeful this will work. Another thing that I guess might be a Clomid symptom is that I've gone bone dry since AF! (TMI, sorry  ) I've never needed lube in my life before, but I'm glad now I'd bought some Fertility Spray that works for the purpose. It's not that I haven't been in the mood, so I wonder if it's the cumulative effect of Clomid cycles or something. Grrrr.

Not feeling great in a lot of ways, to be honest. Don't want to bore you all with our house buying, but it's stressing me out very much. I'm not sleeping well and my abdominal pains from last winter are creeping back in. Had a bit of a wobble too after meeting my lovely nearly 12-year-old godson, who's the same age as our first born would be in some alternate universe where we aren't infertile and conceived as planned...  Still, no pain no gain or whatever...


----------



## MamaBear2014

Hello ladies apologies for not doing personals as im still getting use to this but I was wondering if any of you found you were more turned on down below whilst on clomid?? I usually get a little like this b4 af but then it stops....but this cycle (first on clomid) I can b just sitting and all the sudden I get good sensations LOL   im hoping its all good signs.  Ive also felt a lot more content.  With the way im feeling I cant wait for bms to begin!!!! Im just finishing af now and pretty moist still so yay!


----------



## spudlin

Can't say I've experienced that mamabear, quite the opposite in fact, but I think that was due to the pressures of ttc.  

Sorry to join in the tmi gang, but I've never needed lube either lol


----------



## wlazlo1983

Blondy, you are so funny! That's just made me lol

Chloe, good news, flashing faces are good faces....

Spudlin, I'm loving your attitude! 

Myxini, I've read that kiwis are full of folic acid, vitamins C and E. Apparently in Australia they all swear by it, I think my US friend told it's the same for Accai Berry in America. I got Accai juice in H&B the other day and was planning on adding it to my smoothies but haven't made a smoothie yet hahaha maybe tomorrow finally as I'm on a day off

I'm still having a few sweats during the day but no pains etc, just hoping Clomid worked, Thursday will show!

Keeping everything crossed for ladies close to OV this will be our month!


----------



## Chloe6

Hiya ladies
How is everyone?
I've been lucky and not needed lube either so far but have worried a bit about that as it gets mentioned a lot with clomid. Got my 5th flashing smiley today on cd12, I'm hoping the follies are growing nicely before the lh surge  feeling positive today  xxx


----------



## Confused84

Hi all, hope you are all doing ok?

I've not been on for a few days as i have just found out another relative is pregnant - it really knocks you for six doesn't it.  Just been feeling really low and am convinced my 5th round of clomid wont work but i do need to try and muster some positivity from somewhere! x


----------



## wlazlo1983

Confused, why do you think it won't work? I know how you feel about people getting pregnant without trying... I go to extremes, got upset that in Downton Abbey one if the characters got pregnant without trying and obviously it's an inconvenience! I know it's stupid but got me annoyed! I wish all my friends well but as soon as they say ' ohhh we were not even trying'...I just feel like crying! 

Have a good day ladies! Good news on the smilies Chloe! Keep them growing! I hope mine are grieving too, cd11 tomorrow and a scan...


----------



## Confused84

Thanks for your support, I only have on average 5-7 days from positive on opk to my af which doesn't seem long enough. Also I'm thinking that if Clomid was going to work it would have done by now.

Its so hard hearing other people's good news and I'm finding it difficult to spend time with good friends with children as it hurts to much. This is just so hard x


----------



## babywish1977

I've finally got the results of my day21 bloods!! 101!!!! That's good ain't it
I'm still getting creamy cm (tmi sorry) I feel really tired, funny little twinges, I've had a really dry mouth and I've also got another cold!!? I had one about a month ago but since then I've been having high doses if vitamin c every day so God knows how I've managed to get another cold' could that be a good sign I wonder??

Confused, I really do know how you're feeling but there is no reason why the 5th round won't work for you! Keep going, its hard but pretend to feel positive and eventually you will really start feeling it.. There have been women who have fallen on the 12th clomid cycle, its weird cause you do think that if it hasn't worked for the first 11 then its not gonna work on the 12th but it does happen!!


----------



## Myxini

Babywish - Blimey but that sounds great!  A super result and promising symptoms - fingers crossed!

Confused - It's always so hard, isn't it.  Can get very isolating, when everyone else is having kids and moving on to that whole world of parenting. 
Do you get any help or treatment for a short luteal phase? I'm not sure what that would be - progesterone or something?

Wlazlo - Ah, I see (about the kiwis)  - Good luck for the scan tomorrow.

MamaBear - Don't think I've had that. I was generally more positive and relaxed last cycle, so things were more fun, but not really what you're describing. I guess that could be a more stimulated blood flow down there, or something like that. Enjoy, either way! 

*CD12* and I'm making an effort to cheer up today. It helps that I've actually had some pains come and go in my right ovary now, so feels more like there might be some hope. And I'm surfing for new furniture instead of worrying over surveys.


----------



## Chloe6

Baby wish that's a fab result!!! Your symptoms are still sounding promising too! Are you around 10dpo? Have you tested yet? - excited for you  
Confused- that is a short luteal phase- what do the docs say about it? Xx


----------



## mejulie40

babywish - thats a great result def ovulated.. sending tons babydust for a magical bfp x

Hello everyone else x

Afm - cd 15 - feeling very warm & cosy so hope its a good sign something is going on in there   decided to take a break if no joy this cycle.. need my life back for a bit, have some fun again as life too serious..


----------



## babywish1977

Myxini, thank you n good luck to you  
Chloe, I'm roughly around 13dpo at a guess, I thought I ov'd on the 17th And I usually have a pretty regular 28 day cycle. I've not tested cause I can't bear seeing a negative! 
Julie, thank you and good luck to you  
Xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Great news babywish, fingers crossed for a bfp!

Mejulie I really hope your nice and warm feeling is a sign of a good one, it seems good to me!

Myxini good luck with furniture shopping! That's exciting too!

Getting a bit nervous about tomorrow's scan, I always do...

Chloe how are you doing?

Have a good evening everybody, xxx


----------



## Chloe6

Wiazlo I'm fine thanks- feeling positive- after another flashing smiley this morning so hopefully gearing up for a + tomo and a textbook cd14 ovulation. My cycles are usually a bit too short so hopefully this is a good sign. Good luck for tomo- let us know...
Baby wish things sounding really hopeful for you- fingers crossed
Mejulie I can so understand why you need a break it's so very hard at times :-/ let's hope you don't need to and you get your bfp this cycle. In fact let's hope we get a while bunch of bfps this cycle! Xxx


----------



## nurse_natty

Hi everyone

I just wanted to thank you for the support when I had a Clomid melt down prior to my holiday. Thankfully my DH and I made up and had a lovely holiday...but we probably missed the most crucial bd days due to arguments leading up to going away.   there is still a chance but might be slim...

I have been a bit worried as did have a few wines on holiday didn't get drunk and then accidentally ate a small piece of blue cheese. 

I am cd 24 today usually get AF between now and cd 28 don't know what to expect though on Clomid.

I am not having mood swings ATM thankfully main symptom has been fatigue no spotting some creamy dc the last few days and having to pee a bit more.

I am trying not to look for signs as I am always disappointed . I feel very calm,relaxed and positive today which is great.
Wishing you all well


----------



## Chloe6

Nurse natty- what days did you bd and did you test for ovulation? Sounds like there is still a chance and your symptom sounds promising! Glad your holiday was good. I think that's what me and dh need..
Well ladies I got a solid smiley this morning right on track on cd13   we bd last night and will try for next 2-3 days! Xxx


----------



## Bluebell84

Morning

Natty - glad that you enjoyed your holidays. Don't worry about the wine or blue cheese it was be soooo early that I can't see how any harm would be done. Lots of people don't realise they are pg straight away. Good luck!

Me Julie - I'm really hoping that this month is your month. 

Wiazlo - hope the scan goes well

Chloe - I hope you get your positive today. Bd bd bd

Baby wish - wow high progesterone levels  when is your test day?

Confused - I'm hearing you about finding out people close by are pg. it's a hard hit! Maybe talk to your doc about doing progesterone suppositories after ovulation if your luteal phase is short? Cyclogest? 

Myxini - shopping is always good  when is your usual clomid ovulation time? 

Hello everyone else!! 🌸

ATM - I got a positive opk Monday and tues, had the pains Monday and the lovely chin spot. So today is my first day of cyclogest 3dpo. Saw my best friend and her 5 month old yesterday and then went home and took my anger out on my partner. I have some big making up to do now xx


----------



## babywish1977

Thanks wlazlo  
Bluebell, AF is due tomorrow and I've been getting the odd period pain today :/ so now I'm thinking the wicked witch is on her way!! :-( 
X


----------



## Bluebell84

Babywish - when I got my bfp I had cried the whole day before because I got cramps which felt like period pains and was convinced it was coming. My fingers are crossed!! X


----------



## Carly82

Hi everyone.

It's been a while but just thought I'd send a quick update. So I was officially approved to egg share and was matched with a recipient last week  
I'm starting norethisterone next Wednesday to bring on af and then starting stimms on cd2. I'm so blooming excited  

Hope you're all ok, I'm always looking out for news BFPs on here. Lots of luck to you all xxx


----------



## wlazlo1983

That's great news Carly! Supper excited for you!

babywish, you never know, it might just be a pain! Everything crossed for you!

Bluebell good luck with making up, I know what you mean by chin spots, I've got a few this month, just keep thinking those good signs

Chloe, that's great! Have fun and lost of luck, x

Nurse_nutty, stay positive you never know! it might turn into BFP!

Here...just got back from my scan, cd11 and only one folicle on the right ovary which is 11mm. The nurse was very positive as I always (well the two times Clomid worked) ovulate late, around day 17 so still trying to stay positive! Probably another scan next week, I will start opks from tomorrow too! Fingers crossed it will be our month ladies!!!


----------



## Pepper2000xx

Hi, I'm new to FF, but wanted to share my experience. 
We've been ttc for 2 yrs now, and I'm on my 2nd round of Clomid as tests showed I was an ovulation. Hubbie has had all his investigations and all good. I had a fair few 21 day progesterone levels before they started me on Clomid, and only my last 1 before Clomid did I ovulate, with a level of 33. 1st round of Clomid my level was 39 and this cycle my level was 75! Obviously I'm excited about that but I've been completely obsessed during the 2ww, more than usual because if that progesterone level. 
My cycle is usually 27days. 
On 9 dpo, had strange stabbing feelings around the sides, not the center of my womb, and my breasts were extremely sore. Hubby said I always get sore breasts but I'm convinced they were worse than usual. Or am I trying to convince myself. 
I did a hpt at 7dpo, bfn. I was devastated, but it was obviously to early anyways. 
I have a load of those cheap £ hpt's but I'm wondering if I'd be better investing in some clear blue ones?? I have 1 clear blue test, which I had planned on keeping for when I eventually get my bfp with the cheap ones to double confirm! 
I've had a hsg, all normal, and all my other blood works were good. 
I'm due for a uss on 13/11/13.

This 2ww is killing me, i think it's the worse I've been! Im
Currently on dpo13 ad due today/tomorrow. I'm having pms but could be early pregnabcy signs? 
I'd love to hear success stories
X


----------



## nurse_natty

Hi all clomiders!

Chloe- BD'd on CD's days 7, 9, 12 and 16  and had a positive OPK on cd 14 so might  still be ok. We often struggle  to get BD in due to our work schedules really need to work on this as it is the main thing needed really!! I recommend a holiday it really helped good luck  

Thanks Bluebell I am trying to relax about it. I feel for you and seeing your friend's baby I hope the making up goes well x

Welcome Pepper good luck x


----------



## MamaBear2014

Hi ladies
when did u all feel something?? Its been two days now since the clomid and apart from feeling randy    ive not noticed anything different... Should I feeling anything yet..such as my ovaries kicking into action??  The only thing I have noticed is headaches...central and at the front, between my eyes..I usually just get headaches b4 af.

I guess im just worrying its not working


----------



## babywish1977

Thanks bluebell. I'm feeling a bit more positive as still no AF   I worked out that I should of ovulated between the 14th and 19th, I'm sure it was the 17th though which means if I'm gonna come on today would be the day but if I ov'd on the 18th or 19th AF could show tomorrow or Sunday!!!! Trying not to get too excited but its very hard when the signs look so promising!!!

Welcome pepper, I'm quite new here myself so slowly getting familiar with everyone here  
I haven't used prey tests for years as getting the bfn's depressed me too much but I'm sure some if the cheaper hpt's are better than the branded ones?

Good luck


----------



## Pepper2000xx

Hi all, it's af day today, but she hasn't shown her face yet! I did a cheapy hpt and had a very very faint line!! I felt sick i was so excited! I'm on edge today now though waiting to see af! I'm worried I got a faculae positive because I left it about 5 mins before reading, and on the pack it says read after 2 mins. What u think? X


----------



## Chloe6

Hi ladies
Nurse natty you should be ok then, the swimmers can last a while in the right environment! Did you notice ewcm this month? Or maybe you o later so caught on cd16. Fingers crossed 
It's looking good for some of you! - let's hope  lots of BFPs on the way!!!
I'm cd14 and twinges on both sides so fingers crossed my lonely tube can grab at least one little eggy! Xxxx


----------



## babywish1977

Pepper that sounds really promising!! Got my fingers crossed for you! I dare not test yet but still no sign of AF!!!!!  
Good luck Chloe!!  
X


----------



## wlazlo1983

Pepper welcome, your signs sound promising so everything crossed for you!

Chloe fingers crossed for your lonely tube!

Baby swish, it's looking great! When are you gonna test?

Another scan booked for Tuesday, hoping my folicle will grow into a big one! 

Fingers crossed for everybody, lim with Chloe-we need lots of BFP now!!!


----------



## babywish1977

Hiya   
I'm gonna test on Monday fingers crossed AF don't show by then!!! 
Good luck for your next scan


----------



## Myxini

Evening all.

Pepper - Welcome and yay for the very faint line!  Fingers crossed it'll get darker and darker for you.
MamaBear - I've usually started having hot flushes and crampy pains around CD6-8 I think.
Babywish - Wishing you an AF free weekend (and some positive tests after it!) 
Chloe - Fingers crossed!
Carly - Great news - I'll be thinking of you and keep my fingers crossed for plenty of eggs and a lovely BFP for both you and your recipient. 
Julie - Sometimes you just need a break...  I'm glad I'll have to have a short one after this cycle, but a month or two isn't sometimes enough to get your head out of ttc, I know. Still, let's hope for a BFP and a happy outcome in _this _ cycle.

I hope everyone else is good too.

*CD14*. I caved in on cd12 and bought some opks after all, but no smiley faces for me so far. I'm back to feeling quite dizzy and nauseaus now, but luckily seem to have lost the couple of pounds I put on in the earlier cycles. I also got a letter from the hospital for my next appointment: seeing the consultant on the 10th of Dec.


----------



## babywish1977

Thanks myxini, I hope things work out for you to  
X


----------



## Pepper2000xx

Thanks for you uplifting comments. Still no af, I think I'm in shock. I've held off doing another test tonight though because I'm going to wait until the morning. I've been having af type symptoms all day, constantly going to the toilet to check. Also had a high temp, which is encouraging. I'm just petrified now though, incase it's all wrong! 
X
Good luck everyone too xx


----------



## nurse_natty

AF arrived in full today 25 day cycle this month which is about average for me. I am surprisingly positive, no tears today.

I have to wait until my appt at infertility clinic on 13th Nov to see what the next step is. Decided HSG Privately is a bit pricey so hopefully this can be done soon on NHS so I can be considered for more Clomid. 

I kept wondering today why my GP didn't ask me to have day 21 bloods this month. How will they know I have ovulated? 

Does anyone know if having one cycle of Clomid can have an effect on ovulation in the next cycle even after it has stopped? 

Fingers crossed for you  Pepper..
Good luck everyone


----------



## Pepper2000xx

Hi everyone, just thought I'd let you know I've had 2 more bfp's!! Both faint lines but abeit a line!! I'm so excited, but scared also!! I'm constantly thinking af will show her ugly face, but I suppose I need to try an relax now and let nature work. 

Hope u all get ur bfp's soon!
Xx


----------



## Chloe6

Fab news pepper! Cd15 for me and still bd ing! Struggled a bit last night though with a couple too many drinks out- we needed to let our hair down though and made up for it this afternoon! Xxx


----------



## mejulie40

wlazlo - best of luck at your scan.. pray you have a mega follie in there  x

Babywish - have you tested again? wonder if you will hold out until mon   bet its all driving you nuts x

Myxini - hope you get a smiley face soon x

Chloe - Enjoy getting jiggy 

Carly - great news hun.. so happy for you.. got my fingers crossed for you x

Pepper - congratulations on your magical bfp.. most ladies seem to get af type cramps during early pregnancy.. will you get a blood test done..so excited for you x

Nurse_natty - sorry af has arrived but good you are feeling ok x

Hello everyone else x

Afm - cd18 feeling very tired but think its cos my body temp is sky high.. also very emotional feel like i want to cry this eve  pray these are all good signs something is going on in there.


----------



## MamaBear2014

Hi ladies
congratulations pepper!! Must b an amazing feeling x
nurse natty im glad u are ok that af arrived and I hope next month will b ur month x
Myixi I hope u see a smiley face soon xx

Afm... I tested again this morning cd10 and had my first ever flashing smiley face!!!! I was so excited I went running into the bedroom screaming lol poor hubby was a sleep and got woken rather suddenly   so we bms and tbh it wasnt very comfortable but we managed.
soooo hopefully this is a good sign x


----------



## Chloe6

Mamabear yay for smileys   I can have anywhere from 1-5  flashing smileys before solid smiley so go steady and don't burn out to soon!! I did opk again this morning as 2day solid smiley had finished and am relieved to see empty circle! So my 2ww starts now!.....:-0
Mejulie I hope that you are tired and emotional because of an impending BFP! Fingers crossed for us all ladies! Xxx


----------



## MamaBear2014

Chloe6 oooo fingers crossed for bfp!!! 
I tested today and another flashing smiley face   last night my head was killing me not only by the dull sharp pains but also one side felt very sore and every hair follicle was hurting.


----------



## babywish1977

Well it looks like today is gonna be day1 :-( I had a tiny bit of spotting last night, hubby brought home a clear blue which I was gonna do this morning but he wanted me to do straight away! It was Bfn, not even a glimmer of a faint positive. I'm now slowly coming on so back on the clomid train tomorrow! Had a cry last night and felt sorry for myself for half an hour but I'm now trying to get my PMA back for the next cycle!
Congrats pepper and everyone else who's got your bfp's   and fingers crossed Chloe.
X


----------



## mejulie40

Babywish - so sorry hun  pray you get that bfp next cycle.. 
big hugs x


----------



## babywish1977

Thanks Julie, how are you feelin? 
X


----------



## mejulie40

Babywish - how are you feeling? its sooo upsetting when af arrives esp when you've had poss symptoms.. been there so many times & it sucks...

Afm - still the same feel like someone has pulled my plug out.. just realised didnt get day 21 blood test request form from doc! too late now will just go without it this cycle as know i ovulated.. start testing one week today eek ...


----------



## babywish1977

I'm not feeling too bad now, just concentrating on starting again. Its so frustrating, been here so many times before and I start to wonder if its just not meant to be for me but I have to get myself out of that frame of mind as it doesn't achieve anything but stress! I had a 30 day cycle so I'll expect the same again and will do my best not to get my hopes up! Might even get some cheap internet tests and just start testing instead if waiting thinking "am I, ain't I" 
I've got my fingers crossed for you, I've got one bloods form so after that do I go to my doctor for more?
X


----------



## mejulie40

babywish - i have to start testing cd25 as high risk mc & i got a pack of 25 sensitive ones very cheap £3-£4 from amazon they do pick it up as used one with my bfp..


----------



## babywish1977

I think I used to get them from eBay,will look on Amazon as well though. I think they're better than clear blue.
Sorry for your miscarriages :-( that's awful, has anyone lookedf into it and given any reasons? 
X


----------



## mejulie40

Babywish - had so many tests.. have natural killer cells that attack an embie as it trys to implant.. if i can catch a pregnancy quickly it may be saved have to take high dose steroid & possibly a protein drip.. so frustrating as i can get preggie just cant keep hold of them.. its been a very sad journey but still positive it can happen..


----------



## Myxini

So sorry AF is showing her ugly face babywish.  
Julie - I also hope the tiredness is just a sign of good things to come.
Yay for smiley face, Chloe. 

Hello everyone else too.

*CD16* and I've got some ewcm but no smiley face on the opk.  It's disheartening, I wish I hadn't bought them now. We really need to DTD today (it's been a few days), but I don't think either one of us is in the mood at all. We already put it off last night - we were just too tired and bleugh. I'm sure it'll be fine, but need to make some kind of a special effort to get in the mood, I guess. Bloody TTC.


----------



## wlazlo1983

Babywish I am so sorry for your af...like mejulie I have been there so many times, last month I felt it was so close, had a 32cycle and the last few days I was so excited and then....af I was at work so I couldn't even have a cry as it was busy. I'm pleased to hear you are feeling better, good cry does help though and then get back in there, you all know how you feel...

Mejulie, are you feeling better? Your thing doesn't sound good...natural killer cells...but the good thing is that they know what it is and now they can try and keep you pregnant somehow. I will keep everything crossed for you this month, like you said it your mood is probably a sign of something happening...

Mamabear, yey for a smily face! Enjoy!

Chloe, fingers crossed for a bfp!

Pepper congrats on bfp! That's great news!

Myxini, I'm right behind you I'm cd14 and still no smily face for me but hoping the follicle is still growing. Scanning on Tuesday morning keeping everything crossed! I know what you mean about getting in the mood, it took me a lot of effort and imagination to make it happen today! Tired.com now...

Nurse-natty, how are you doing?

Hope everyone else is well, xxxx


----------



## Bluebell84

Babywish - sorry that your AF arrived - but you can now start the next round and have a new focus and it shows your body is responding well.

Julie - I will be testing around the same time as you. Hopefully double bfp's!

Pepper - congratulations   gives people extra hope it does work

Myxini and wlazlo - keep testing as it may just be late ovulation and if you can bd in case tomorrow is your smiley day (appreciate it can feel forced)

One of my work friends told me she was pregnant last night. i struggled not to cry in her face. jealousy! hopefully it will happen soon.

Hello everyone else 

X


----------



## MamaBear2014

Hi all
I am really suffering with these headaches and feeling low and tearful.  Cd11 for me.


----------



## babywish1977

Julie- I hope you get a well n truly sticky bfp  

Hi to everyone else   

I don't know what to do, I'm not really full flow so can't really class today as day 1?? Its blood but pink and slimey tmi! Lol only had a panty liner on and not much on there to be honest? :-/ but when I checked when I would ovulate it said in between the 14th and 19th Oct so if I ov'd on the 19th I should of come on properly today shouldn't I? I get confused when it comes to numbers!!! Lol can you ovulate earlier or later than the days stated?? I was sure I ov'd on the 17th which was cd14 I usually have a 28 day cycle. Confused.com
X


----------



## mejulie40

Babywish - wait & see if you bleed heavier tomorrow.. i had two days of what i can only describe as brown/pink goo before i got full af.. do you have another test to test in morn x


----------



## babywish1977

I was gonna get a test tomorrow mornin and do it just incase anyway even if I do come on properly just so I definitely know before startin the Clomid again. Sometimes I get this before I come on properly but if the last possible day for me to ov was on the 19th shouldn't I have started af today??
Sorry for all the questions!!
X


----------



## mejulie40

Babywish - clomid can mess up your cycle so af can arrive early or late.. its not like a nat cycle.. you need to hold your pee at least 4 hrs before you test.. let me know x


----------



## Myxini

Good morning ladies.

Well we made the effort last night - got out the massage oil and everything and had a very nice time. 
And this morning I've got a nice smiley face on my opk! I'm pretty sure it's my first ever positive opk in all these years.
             

Hoping a good day for you all.


----------



## MamaBear2014

Congratulations Myxini, that must be an amazing feeling to see a postive opk.. wishing u all the best xx

AFM i had another flashing smiley face this morning, this is my 3rd day of them now and i know it says not to look at the test lines on the stick but i do and they are always getting more darker so hoping that means a peak smiley face will appear soon.
Side effects are getting stronger too, just feel so tearful and low...didnt want to get out of bed this morning and only managed to make it to the sofa    I feel lots of aches and dullness and still got the headaches. my tummy feels so bloated and big but hubby says its not really looking it lol
i have felt a bit sicky too.. we have managed to bms each day so far even though each time has been a little uncomfortable for me.

Are all these side effects normal?? are they   signs


----------



## Myxini

Thanks MamaBear. I hope your flashing ones stay put tomorrow already. 

I'm sorry the side effects are hitting you so hard. Aches, headaches and bloating are all really common side effects at least, and quite a few people have said they've felt low or even depressed too. I feel nauseous too, and I've at least assumed it's all part of the package. Unfortunately it sounds to me that there isn't any reliable difference between people's symptoms in BFP and BFN cycles.  Look after yourself and take things slow.


----------



## mejulie40

Babywish - did you test again.. hope you are ok hun x


----------



## spudlin

Evening ladies  

Carly, nice to hear from you my dear, so pleased your new journey is starting, fingers crossed it all goes to plan  

Pleased to hear all positive opk's out there and feeling for those with side effects or just generally feeling poop.

I have had an amazing weekend of naughtiness with my lovely hubby on our little meet up whilst he is away at work. Was very tearful when he left me at the airport, but had a lovely time so have that to remember. 

Who knows were I am at with my cycles now. I had what I now think was a very light AF about 2 weeks ago so maybe there is the tiniest possibility that I may be ovulating around now (or not doing anything as clomid free!!) and as we had lots of naughties over the weekend there may be some swimmers knocking around in there lol  

Not holding my breath, but I hadn't been planning on a trip away with him, so was a lovely surprise and we enjoyed none ttc sex  

Only 5 weeks til he's home properly, can't wait and hope it goes quickly. 

I will keep watching and hoping for you all whilst I am clomid free. Will be back for rounds 8 and 9 around Christmas (if I do them!! Not decided yet  )


----------



## MamaBear2014

Good morning ladies. I just wanted to pop on and share my wonderful news....I got my first ever   peak smiley this morning!!!  I could kick myself though as hubby and I didn't bms yesterday and I wont see him now til 6pm....do u think that will effect our chances


----------



## Chloe6

Great news mamabear! Jump in him as soon as he gets in tonight- usually the peak last a couple of days so that should be fine  
Hi everyone else hope you all ok
No news from me I'm around 4dpo- started with af type cramps yesterday- not usually a good sign for me. Other than that pretty symptom free, nighyvsweats have stopped at least  xxx


----------



## Myxini

Chloe - AF type signs are the most common symptoms in BFP cycles, too!  Glad you're not feeling too bad otherwise.

Mamabear - Yay, great news! I'm sure you're fine DTD tonight. I thought the peak LH at least occurs slightly before ovulation anyway, and the egg is viable for c. 24 hours afterwards.

Spudlin - Weekend of naughtiness sounds great!  Hope the next 5 weeks will fly by for you.

Babywish - I also hope you're ok, hun...

Mejulie and Bluebell - How are you feeling with the 2ww?

AFM *CD18* and I did another opk this morning out of curiosity, and it's neg again, so I guess ov was yesterday. We ended up DTD last night as well, just to send in some support troops...  I'm feeling quite bloated and tender and have woken up with sore boobs, which all sound ovulatony to me, yay. 
So now we wait, I guess...


----------



## mejulie40

Hello everyone.. how are you all today x

Afm - cd21 went to my gp last night to see if i could get blood test request form from him.. he said yes (yay) have just got back from the hosp hopefully get the results fri.. body temps still high & very emotional...
this 2ww is driving me crazy lol


----------



## MamaBear2014

mejulie40 yay thats great news!!! Fingers crossed for you xx



Myxini I hope so, been having twinges on and off and stange sensation like I wanna wee all the time lol crazy!


----------



## babywish1977

Hi everyone,

AF came properly yesterday but I did a test first thing this morning before starting the clomid again. No surprise it was a bfn so I'm currently cd2 today and day 1 of clomid! Still feeling a little deflated and had another cry earlier but I'll get back into the swing of things and carry on with my epic water drinking and kiwi eating!! Julie do you like kiwis? If so start eating 2 a day as they're showed to help with the lining (helps thicken it) and also can prevent miscarriage, look into it. Got my fingers crossed for you ......and everyone else here!!  
I'll try n get a bit more  involved on here so I get to know you all properly as I'm having trouble keeping up at the moment.
X


----------



## MamaBear2014

babywish1977  sending you big hugs and positive vibes for this cycle x

Afm well we managed bms on my peak day but it wasnt easy as dh had some issues but we did it


----------



## MamaBear2014

Morning ladies
I know we aren't meant to think too much in to symptoms but   I just feel like everything has stopped, I cant explain it its just a feeling.  I feel sick and tired but I dont feel the deep dullness I had b4.


----------



## wlazlo1983

Mamabear that could be a good sign, everything crossed for your 2ww and for Mejulie and Myxini too.

Babywish, I am so sorry again it came on properly but glad you are positive, I doe at two kiwis a day, they have lots of frolic acid too. Good luck for your cycle, xxx

Chloe good luck to you too!

Had a scan yesterday and the follicle got only to 13,7mm, so it grew but not much! Funny because my left ovary was hurting like crazy all day. They are scanning me again on Friday, again the consultant is positive as I ovulated very late last month, cd 17 today.  I am not sure what I am feeling


----------



## babywish1977

Well this is day 2 of feeling really dizzy and lightheaded on clomid? I didn't feel like this last month and tbh I feel slightly worried that this time around I'm not being scanned!! When I was on it before I ended up getting quite a large cyst on the 7th cycle. Luckily it went by itself by the 8th but if that it anything else happens again I won't really know 
I'm starting to look into ivf now, don't wanna be negative but just trying to get the ball rolling ready for when I finish my last cycle on clomid!
How's everyone else feeling? Anyone else on cd3 today or day 2 of clomid?
X


----------



## MamaBear2014

babywish1977
I can understand how you are feeling because I am also not getting scanned and it does worry you not knowing if its going to be ok   I am currently on cdO lol ovulation day apparently. ... I just feel exhausted and feel like napping but am at work  
my head is killing also.
I guess I was expecting huge twinges but ive just had some twinges and feel like af is coming...not sure if this is good signs or not as its my first clomid cycle x


----------



## babywish1977

One more thing!! AF arrived properly on the 4th so does that mean I ovulated on the 21st? This is where I get confused. I normally have a 28 day cycle. I know it can be different on clomid but still, they say you ovulate any day from day 5 to 9 after the last tablet, so my last day to ovulate would if been the 19th yet I'm sure I ovulated on the 17th? AF always arrives 14 days after ov doesn't it??
X


----------



## babywish1977

Hiya mamabear  
Did they give you a reason for not scanning you? 
You may be getting ov pains?? Iusyally get them and sometimes they start off mild similar to AF cramps but then get stronger on one side.
Got my fingers crossed!!
X


----------



## Chloe6

Hi ladies
Baby wish a normal luteal phase can be anything from 10-17 days apparently but they like to see it at 14. Mines usually 12-13. 
My dr recommended scan just for first cycle on clomid- I'm private patient so pay £150 for scans! :-0 I had an extra one this cycles for the same reasons but he advised I don't need to have anymore just carry on for 2 more months.
Hope everyone else ok
I'm 6dpo. Going to have prog test tomo. Just feel like af on the way again- not hopeful at all :-( xxx


----------



## Chloe6

That's *progestrone test- not preg test!


----------



## MamaBear2014

babywish1977
I was given no reasons but I didn't feel supported.
Chloe6
im afraid I don't know about luteal phase.

afm
well today has been hard work..pelvis is like I have a stitch covering the whole area.  My hips and back ache so much.  Just feel ugh...feel like my hips and pelvis are in constant tightness.


----------



## MamaBear2014

Ladies I am officially in the 2ww, monitor and ff say I am 1dpo. 
Will my day 21 blood test be ok if its taken on 8dpo?? Its the only day they could fit me in  . I had to get some paracetamol  as the headaches were getting worse.


----------



## Chloe6

Mamabear let's hope those are good symptoms- what cd are you on? Luteal phase is just the days in between ovulation to af- I only know as have been concerned that mine was too short as this can affect implantation. 
How's everyone doing? I'm cd7 going for cd20 bloods today xxx


----------



## Chloe6

Hi mamabear. 8dpo should be fine- just go as early as you can- I went 9dpo once and my levels were slightly lower than 30- dr though it still suggested that I'd ovulated but were lower cause 3 days late xxx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Good luck for your bloods today Chloe.

Mamabear those could be good signs, let's hope. 8dpo should be ok.

CD 18 today, still nothing on the opk although left ovary is hurting from time to time. Scan tomorrow morning, hoping the folicle finally grew bigger.


----------



## Chloe6

Wiazlo fingers crossed for a nice big follie tomo xxx


----------



## MamaBear2014

Chloe6
Im on cd15 today.. my blood test is at 9:30am so hopefully it will show a good level...im crazily nervous cos ive had really poor results before clomid..I still remember one time I was told over the phone by doctors receptionist my level was 0.2 and she couldn't understand why I was crying!  Good luck with your blood test today   

wlazlo1983 I hope that follicle is getting big and will burst soon xxx


----------



## Myxini

Morning all.

MamaBear - I think 8dpo should be fine. Good luck!
Chloe - Good luck for blood tests today!
Wlazlo - Here's to hoping your folly is just a late bloomer and scan will show nice growth tomorrow.
Babywish - I'm so sorry AF arrived properly. You can't tell from cycle length when you ovulated, unfortunately. 

*CD20/3dpo* here. I'm not feeling too bad. Lower stomach is a little sore, more a slow burning dull ache than bad cramps. Boobs are still a little sore, but not as bad as a few days ago. I don't really trust any symptoms or lack of them anyway, though. It seems anything and everything can be caused by either Clomid or PG.  
Out of positivity, I've been reading on morulas, blastocysts and implantation. It all sounds so complicated, with so many phases and different factors that could go wrong, even after you've managed to conceive! It's a wonder any of us are alive, really...


----------



## Chloe6

Myxini you are so right! And I don't trust any if my symptoms either after month after month of this! Xxx


----------



## MamaBear2014

Hi ladies
can I ask, is it normal to feel better in your self 1dpo?? I dont know if its because I am off work and could relax and take a shower etc or because all my symptoms were to do with the ovulation? I still have headaches and did have to give in to taking paracetamol but I feel all tingly again as well whereas the last two days ive not been in the mood and therefore bms has been a bit uncomfortable.  Im hoping hubby wont mind me jumping him later as I feel rather ummmm    lol 

last night I was literally screaming into my mattress "I cant do this anymore...ive had enough" cos it all just got too much...I didnt feel like me and I felt so agitated but like I wanted my mum?? Crazy!!!


----------



## Bluebell84

Hello all

I lost self control today and tested. I got positive opk's last Monday and tues and when I tested today it was bfn.

Do you think that's it now or I would have tested too early to know anyway. 

It's all so hard :-(


----------



## Chloe6

Bluebell I'm assuming you mean pregnancy test? If you ovulated last Wednesday that's only 8dpo and way too early to say that's it. Let's hope the bfp is on the way 
I know how you feel, I've lost hope this cycle- can feel af on the way think will be early xx


----------



## Bluebell84

Chloe it's horrible isnt it when you feel like its already over. I'm just soooooooo fed up and sick if the stress of the whole ttc thing! It just gets worse.
Yes I meant pregnancy test, if my opk was positive last Monday and tues but I had the pains Monday then surely I ovulated on Tuesday? And then today would be 10dpo? Is this right counting last Tuesday as 1dpo?

What day are you on? 

X


----------



## mejulie40

Bluebell - step away from the pee sticks (me too tested this morn lol) way too early for us both.. i will try again on sat x

Mamabear - when will you get your blood results? i always feel better after ovulation.. hope you are ok.. this journey is so tough.. sending a big hug x

myxini - its true.. if you read up on getting preggie its amazing anyone is concieved then you add our probs too.. 

Chloe - when will you get your results back hun x

wlazlo - hope the scan shows a lovely sized follie x

Babywish - how are you feeling x

Hello everyone else.. x

Afm - cd23 i was an idiot & tested this morn bfn.. temps sky high, side boobies sore just feeling diff.. pray its not just in my head & my embabe is getting snuggled in there.. will test again sat..


----------



## mejulie40

just got my day 21 blood test results 31.7 which confirms ovulation  come on embabe implant & stay with us this time..


----------



## MamaBear2014

mejulie40 woooohoooo congrats on ovulating hun xxx
My day 21 test isnt til next thursday and I so wished it had been today lol I will be 8dpo at that point.  My ovaries still feel like something is happening its like a stitch and if I move suddenly or cough etc it sharpens.  . 

Would you have bms again today??


----------



## Chloe6

Thanks Julie and your symptoms sound great! What's your temperature is it higher than usual? 
Bluebell you've got me thinking now about when is 7dpo! I think I ovulated last Friday as got peak on thurs and symptoms Friday...I was counting tomo as 7dpo therefore today ok as I just went late in the day...so by that theory if tues was your o day then today would be 9dpo wouldn't it? Either way 9 or 10dpo I still think that's too esrly so don't lose hope yet! Implantation can happen as late as 10dpo. Xxx


----------



## Chloe6

Ps my results should be back on Monday x


----------



## Bluebell84

Good result Julie, hopefully yours will be similar Chloe!!

I'm confused by the whole dpo thing now. But I've handed all the pregnancy tests over now and I'm going to test on Monday so I am under no doubt of it not bring right. So nerve wracking, I want to be pregnant again so much 

X


----------



## mejulie40

Bluebell - dpo is confusing some say day 1 is day after poss on opk & others say its 2 days after poss on opk after ovulatuon.. aarrgh i'm confused just writing it.. lol..
i always say day 1 is day after my poss on opk.. oh who cares we tested too soon, we will get our magical bfps by mon.. ha ha


----------



## MamaBear2014

good point mejulie40!!  
Well I had my first static smiley face on cd13 and my cm and ff chart marked me as "Oing"on cd14..iam currently on cd15 so its 1dpo for me...going by my ff chart.
I have a whole week before my day 21 blood test.... 

my left ovary has still been twinging and I still have this stitch like sensation but it could be trapped wind as I seem to b popping alot lately


----------



## MamaBear2014

Good afternoon Ladies how are we all feeling today?? sending big hugs to you all      

Again i feel a little better in myself today, the low moods are lifting gradually thankfully...i found it so hard, i did not expect clomid to effect me this way.
Ive still got the stitches... and we couldnt manage bms last night, a mixture of hubby being so tired and not having the energy to perform and i just felt every thrust hurt my pelvis   and we werent even being rough lol

So i guess im another day closer to answers, i cant keep thinking about it...


----------



## wlazlo1983

Good news about all your good symptoms ladies, keeping everything crossed for you!

Got my scan today, folicle only 15mm on day 19, so pretty small... Just spend the whole driver rom the doctors crying  and then some more on the sofa. Not a good day


----------



## Chloe6

Really sorry to hear that wiazlo :-( but it has grown hasn't it? Mine were all around 15 on the Monday and I ovulated on the Friday xxx


----------



## Chloe6

Ps mamabear- I felt that pain during bd towards the end this cycle! Xx


----------



## Myxini

Sorry to hear about your follie wlazlo, though I'm sure there's still hope. Is there any mention about upping your Clomid dose for next cycle, if this one won't work?

Hey to everyone else too. Step away from the way-too-early pee sticks! 

I'm having a bit of a bleugh day. Feel really cold, shivery and tired. I really hope I'm not coming down with anything.  Pains in lower stomach and boobs are quite benign at the moment, except when a Dr poked me in the ovaries last night!  (I went to see her about my sciatica, which isn't really _worse_ but annoying, and I don't want to take lots of painkillers right now, so I went to ask about physio). I'm home today, because we had some deliveries. I should clean and do stuff and go buy some food, but I really don't want to! Is it unreasonable to curl up with a book and some hot chocolate and boss DH to bring home food in the evening...?


----------



## mejulie40

Wlazlo - so sorry it wasnt good news at your scan hun.. did they suggest you up your meds? big hugs x

Myxini - ive come home to my bed too.. all snuggled up  X

Hows everyone else today x

Afm - cd24 still have tender boobs on sides & temps high but otherwise feeling fine. although had no symptoms with my last bfp... aarrghh i hate this wait just want to know now..


----------



## maxyg76

Hi all sorry if im posting to the wrong group....newbie!! Im on my 2nd day of my first round of clomid and wondered if anyone has had any numbness or tingling on their face as a side effect? Im feeling a little numbness and am slightly concerned! Can anyone help?!


----------



## mejulie40

Maxyg - welcome to our group.. not had that side effect.. if it was me would check with clinic.. did you have it last time x


----------



## mejulie40

Maxyg - sorry read your post wrong.. its your 1st go..  just looked up numbness on clomid & the guide says call doc asap with any numbness as not a good side effect.. let me know how you get on x


----------



## maxyg76

Hiya thanks for your reply think ill give the good ole nhs direct a call! Will let you know and thanks


----------



## spudlin

Welcome Maxyg,

Hope you can carry on with your clomid, the side effects can be a pain  

Hello everyone else  

Nothing from my camp, not even sure what day I am in my cycle as I am clomid and OH free lol. I think I am about CD 18 now, but I don't even know if I will have a cycle this month without clomid.

Back at the hospital on the 5th Dec, not sure what will happen there, thinking it will be IVF referral. I guess I am ready now, even though we have another 2 rounds of clomid to go at when my OH comes home at Christmas. Who knows we may get a surprise Christmas present   

I have all my fingers and toes crossed for us all, we need another BFP, not had one for a while.

Carly and Sian, just in case you may be looking in, hello to you guys  

Masses of dust to you all


----------



## SianJane90

Hello ladies!

I would love to say that I have been keeping up to date, but I honestly haven't  very very sorry!
I just needed to ignore TTC, because I've been trying so hard not to think about it!
I thought I would just drop by to say that I miss you ladies and give you a little update.
I had my appointment with the DR on 23rd Oct, and he has said that now Clomid has kick started my ovulation and there are no other apparent issues then in theory DH and I have as much chance as any joe average couple of conceiving naturally. So the plan is to try naturally until Feb, then if we have no luck he's going to refer us for IVF. 
Surprisingly, I'm quite content with this. I always knew Clomid wouldn't work for me (call it wanting-mothers instinct).
So all planning, scheduling and day counting has gone out of the window. I'm focusing on losing some more weight and starting up my photography business - with all that and Xmas it'll be Feb before I know it. I'm looking at it as we're putting TTC on hold until then, but if it happens au naturel in the meantime then bonus.

I will still be dropping by, but anyone is more than welcome to add me on ********. My names Sian Stocker, I'm not 100% sure if I'm searchable but if not find SJ Photography and message me on there so I can add you. While I'm "not" TTC I'll find ** a lot easier!

Lots and lots of love and babydust.
Xxxx


----------



## MamaBear2014

Ugh if its not one thing its another. ..I now have a inflamed gum and it blooming hurts   along with the niggling cramps/stitch like sensation I feel like im going crazy!
Seem to still have a fair amount of cm about still but I thought it was meant to dry up after ovulation?? I dont know if I should tap wood lol but no headaches today!!! Yay!!! 
All I seem to want to do is wrap warm blankets around my tum to keep "egg" warm and nest....I feel 100% crazy!


----------



## wlazlo1983

Hello ladies, thank you for your kind words, I'm hoping it will still grow Chloe. My left ovary is still hurting(unless I'm just imagining it)... Got a call late yesterday from the doctor to go to the clinic in the morning to get a shot but we were on our way to the airport already(visiting hubbies family in Chile=lots of babies and lots of questions why we haven't got any yet-the usual joy!). We we half way there, just in Brazil at the moment, hubby even rung a clinic in Santiago to check if I can get a hcg trigger there and surprisingly they said yes, apparently you just need a prescription, get it from the pharmacy and do it yourself. Not sure if hubby got it right (language barrier) but we are booked in the clinic for Monday not sure if it's not going to be too late by then by worth a try.
What could happen if I have the trigger and it's too late already? Opks still showing negative

Mamabear, sorry about your problems but it's only a little one to get through, eyes on the prize

Sian, good luck for your business and not ttc, it's not what you wanna hear but apparently if you don't try it then happens! Good luck!

Maxyg, call them and find out, sounds not very nice...

Mehulie, I haven't spoken to the consultant just his secretary, she said to give nature time to work and enjoy my holiday. Seeing the consultant on the 27th if it doesn't grow naturally. Hopefully I can get the shot here on Monday and hopefully it's not too late!

Babywish, how are you feeling? Side effects?

Good luck everybody else, lots of hugs girls, xxx


----------



## babywish1977

Hi everyone, so sorry for being crap on here!! I'm really trying not to become obsessed like I have done in the past! I took my last tablet this morning, I'm feeling OK still drinking buckets of water which is definitely helping with the cm! The first couple of days on the clomid I felt really dizzy and lightheaded? I was OK last month so not sure what that was all about❓I've promised myself I won't symptom spot this cycle and to expect another 31 day cycle, but I will start testing a few days before as to not let myself think I'm pregnant cause last month was torture!! 
Wlazlo, I still think you have a good chance as 15mm not a bad size and still time to grow a few more mm's so sending babydust your way!! 
Julie, mama bear, chloe, spudlin how are you all feeling??
Welcome to all the newbies and sorry if I've not mentioned your name, I'm still having trouble remembering you all ♥
Sending babydust 💨🌠


----------



## spudlin

Hi ya Sian, missed you girl  

Once again you and I are at similar stages in our quests to become mommas.

I too am clomid free as you may have read and my appointment is on 5th Dec and think that will be my IVF discussion. We too plan to go au natural until after Xmas, well when OH returns from working away which won't be until the week before Xmas.

I agree it is nice to not have that pressure you have when on clomid, the constant day counting and symptom spotting.

How nice would it be for us to both get a miracle BFP?  

I am struggling to find you on ********, would be nice to keep in touch as we have buddied for a while now and never did manage to get everyone together did we?   I would say search for me but I have the same problem. I am sara kathryn hodkinson if you want to try   

Hi to everyone else too


----------



## Carly82

Hi ladies

Spudlin im always loooking in on you all! Cant find you on ** but im sure you can search me.....carly alty xx

Sian. Glad youre well hunni. Lots of luck for the next few months xx

Hello eveyone else. Wishing you lots of baby wishes xx


----------



## Chloe6

Hi there ladies
No news from me. I'm 8dpo and still having occasional cramps and af like feelings. Bit of slight nausea and bbs hurt but that's pretty normal for me at this stage lately Had a bit of a nosebleed today that's the only unusual thing! Pretty sure I'm out already this month but will see what progestrone results come back like on Monday and perhaps do a test then. Hope you all ok and enjoying the weekend xxx


----------



## SianJane90

Hiya spudlin, I've just made myself searchable  xx


----------



## mejulie40

Chloe - hope your test results are good tomorrow but prob still a little early to test x

Mamabear - i think this journey sends us all a little crazy lol x

Carly/sian - lovely to hear from you both sent ** friend requests to you x

Hello everyone else.. hope you are ok today xx

Afm - cd26 did a test but bfn  pray its just too early as got my bfp cd27 last time.. please send me some babydust & poss vibes for a magical bfp..

Sending all you wonderful ladies tons of babydust  xx


----------



## Chloe6

Good luck mejulie I really hope it's a bfn tomorrow. Are you using early response tests? 
Yes I will be 10dpo tomo. Will see what progestrone results are- might be no point. I'm feeling really sick last night and through the night and this morning. Think I felt sick last month though too- does anyone else get this with clomid before af? Vivid dreams too but can definitely feel af in the way :-/ xxx


----------



## Chloe6

Sorry mejulie I meant  BFP of course!! How many dpo are you now? Xx


----------



## Myxini

Hey all. Good to hear from Sian (good luck with your business!) and lots of babydust for Julie and Chloe and fingers crossed for tomorrow.
Good luck to everyone else too. I've been reading, but sorry I'm too tired to namecheck properly...

*CD23* and c. *6dpo* and DH bought me some early PG tests. A bit early, but I guess I won't be able to resist in a few days' time... 
I'm feeling mostly ok. Tired and crampy, but not too bad. It's hard not to get our hopes up after the likely ovulation. I'll be glad of a natural cycle after this one, if it's a BFN again.


----------



## MamaBear2014

Hi Girls
im on cd 18 now, hopefully 4dpo. Gums are still inflamed but getting better.  had on and off nausea and cramping...still feel so tired.  I have my prog test on Thursday...so nervous.


----------



## Bluebell84

Hello

Good luck today Julie with the testing!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well, there seems to be quite a few people in the 2ww at the moment. My fingers are tightly crossed!!

Hello Sian - glad you are feeling more positive about things and good luck with your business.

I tested this morning and shockingly I got a bfp. I'm shocked but trying not to let myself get too happy because of my miscarriage last time. I will try to not day dream too much this time and take it say by day. I'm already scared of miscarrying again.

Hope we get more bfp's soon xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Bluebell - congrats hun.. been where you are & although youre happy also scared to enjoy incase taken away.. word of advice., you are pregnant hun & need to stay positive so just enjoy this magical time.. have my fingers crossed all will be fine this time x

Hope everyone else is ok x

Afm - cd27 bfn again  feel in my heart we are out this month but will test again in morn.. feel i could scream why is this journey so hard..


----------



## Myxini

Bluebell - Congratulations! I'm sure you'll have some nervous weeks ahead of you, but what Julie says makes sense.   that things go well till the end for you this time around.

Julie - So sorry it's still bfn.  Scream away, I say!

Well, I had two separate dreams last night of testing and having bfp's. Very vivid and very happy, sigh. Definitely only dreams though - in one of them I wanted to go online to tell people, but couldn't because connection was bad, as the house was flying...


----------



## Bluebell84

Julie what tests are you using? I tested with a Internet cheapie on sat, cd27 and it was bfn and today I used first response which was normal and a Internet cheapie which was v faint still!

It is such a hard journey and I'm sorry you are feeling upset. It's the most horrible feeling and it all seems do unfair! But you got pregnant already not long ago so you know your body can get pregnant.

Xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Myxini - lol thats a funny dream.. pray you get that magical bfp xx


----------



## Chloe6

Bluebell congratulations that's fabulous news 😄 what dpo are you now? I'm cd24 and think 10dpo I've felt really sick with upset stomach since sat eve so caved and tested this morning- bfn for me :-/ going to ring and get progestrone results at 9. Mejulie sorry about the bfn, it's very very hard. 
Hi everyone else- were busy on here this morning! Myxini what cd are you? I keep having pregnant dreams too xxx


----------



## Chloe6

Mejulie I just read your sig and see you have had lap and hysteroscopy this year- how was it? I'm considering ringing and trying to book in for dec...I also have a blocked tube found on hsg Dr wants to try and open it and check other one is ok. My original plan was just try 3-4 rounds of clomid and call it a day- feels like we have been through enough since losing the baby last October. I'm still wondering whether that would be best but dr seems to think there might be something with my good tube that can be helped and if I don't try I might regret it. Sigh! 😞 xxx


----------



## babywish1977

Congratulations bluebell 🌟. 
Julie it still might be too early or crappy tests?? Got my fingers n toes crossed for you!
Chloe, I had a laparoscopy and hysteroscopy in may, I was terrified! But for over 10 years I'd suspected I had endo, which I did although mild. But it certainly put my mind at ease knowing that someone has actually had a good look around, rather than having just scans etc. My tubes are strange as they're not blocked but it takes a lot of pressure for them to open?? Not really sure what it is or what causes it but they assured me no blockages but it does worry me a bit! Glad I had it done!
How's everyone else? ♥


----------



## babywish1977

Just treated myself to 15opk's and 5hpt's!! £3.69 not bad!! I'm gonna turn into a maniac poas!!! Lol


----------



## Chloe6

Baby wish thanks for that
I just got my progestrone results back. 64.6 xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Chloe - thats a fab result they say anything above 30 is great.. 
ive had loads of laps etc.. for me one tube is clear & other badly stuck to my bowel by adhesions so have to have them cleared or im in pain..


----------



## Chloe6

Hi Julie thanks for that- I know that's a good result- I'm usual around the 30 mark without clomid- trouble is I start getting excited now even though bfn this morning! Af cramps have been taken over by upset stomach and nausea and my temps are fairly high...one minute I'm excited- the next I feel like an idiot for getting excited after all the bfns over the last year! 
What was the lap procedure like? I've only had general anaesthetic once before when I had erpc after miscarriage so I've been getting a bit worried about that. The dr wanted me to have it before clomid really 
Sorry about your bfn this morning- how are you feeling? Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Chloe - laps are fine.. i have lots done so takes me a week to recover but most ladies feel fine within two days.. i would def rec you get it done.. im feeling more positive tonight been chatting to dh about it all.. lucky i have him or i would go crazy   prob with af & Preg symptoms is they can be the same & can really mess with our heads.. will you test again in morn x


----------



## Chloe6

Thanks Julie
Glad you are feeling more positive ☺ No I won't test tomo. Bbs have pretty much stopped hurting so think progestrone is dipping. I think af will arrive on wed and then I'm going to book the lap. Are you going to test tomo? Xx


----------



## mejulie40

yes.. have a clearblue digi left  will update in the morn x


----------



## Chloe6

Good luck x


----------



## MamaBear2014

Sorry for not posting... still suffering from bloating and gas :-( my tummy looks more fuller so clothes are uncomfortable.


----------



## spudlin

Evening all,

Bluebell fab news, everything crossed it's a stayer  

Carly, hellooooo. Just added you and Sian on f book   Will be nice to keep in touch as we have been together on our journey's for a while now.

Good luck to everyone else. Nothing to report from here. Just waiting for my OH to get home at Christmas


----------



## mejulie40

Spudlin - i saw your ** request to sian & carly.. have sent one to you xx


----------



## Myxini

Well, my vague aches and pains turned into full blown AF type cramps and the usual late cycle nausea last night. I haven't really had much sleep last night, so almost out of boredom tested this morning: BFN of course. *CD25* and c. 8 dpo I know it's too early really, but together the cramps and bfn have squashed my positivity.
Better luck to Julie, and Mamabear I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mejulie40

Myxini  - you are testing too early hun x

Chloe - how are you feeling today x

Afm - bfn again this morn very sad but guess its still not our time   going to take a break from meds now until next year.. i need to find my smile & put some fun back in our lives..


----------



## Chloe6

Aww Julie so sorry about the bfn :-( I can see why you want a break. I was thinking the same- of booking the lap in and using the clomid after that in the new year Don't know how I'm feeling really woke up with a bad back this morning! Apart from that I haven't really got any symptoms either way...slight waves of nausea maybe but not like the last two days. Slight cramps maybe but not as strong as usual for this time of month- not getting my hopes up as don't trust any of my symptoms! I'm at work today so less time to symptom spot! 
Hope everyone else is ok on this rubbish journey! xxx


----------



## Chloe6

Myxini so sorry about the bfn :-( the nausea really gets hopes up doesn't it! :-/ xxx


----------



## Chloe6

Eeughhh feeling really quite sick at work - does everyone else seem to get this with the clomid then? Xxx


----------



## Bluebell84

Julie - I'm really sorry. I'm so happy to hear you and your DH are being positive and are going to get your smile and fun back. It's all very, very draining.  

Spudlin - thank you!! What day is your DH back?

Myxini - wayyyyyyyy to early to test. Also unlikely af would come some early. Keep yourself busy for a few more days.

Chloe - I had no symptoms either time, though this time I have noticed I have had a headache the past couple of days. I hope your sickness eases up.

Mbear - hope you feel better soon and hopefully it will be worth it in the end

Afm - I'm being very dubious about it all. I'm literally refusing myself to think about it too much cos I got my hopes up too much last time. Last night when my DH tried to talk about It I told him I would rather we just carried on as normal and play it by ear. Everytime I go to the toilet I get nervous


----------



## Chloe6

Bluebell that's so normal after what you have just been through :-( but just because you mc last time doesn't mean it will happen again, will you have an early scan?  X


----------



## Chloe6

God I hate this 2ww😁feel like I'm going crazy. One minute hopeful. The next in tears = tough day 😞


----------



## ToniBruce

Ladies!

Sorry Ive not posted for a while, I haven't had anything to report. I have been trying to keep up best I can. Congrats Bluebelle! It must be quite nerve wracking, and it's easy for me to say but try and relax. One day at a time.
Julie, Im so sorry for your BFN. I think your body wants to chill out and have a few drinks over Christmas, your BFP is going to be your new year surprise 😊

Good luck to everybody else, wherever you are on your cycle.

I have been drilled this morning! Fingers crossed things start happening for me now! 😊😊

(For anybody who wants to link up on **, Im Toni Bruce..... surprisingly! 😄 )


----------



## MamaBear2014

Hi Ladies

ToniBruce, Hope you are feeling ok after the drilling and hope this encourages a BFP shortly  
Chole6, I know what you mean about emotional rollacoster, i will be glad also when the ride stops but hopefully for us both it will end with BFP!!     
Bluebell84, i think this is perfectly normal hun but i am sending you lots of       for a healthy 9mths x
Mejulie40, Hugs hun to you and i really hope you get a natural surpise BFP xx
Myxini, sorry about your bfn hun sending you lots of   

AFM
Well ive had fun with all the clomid side effects on my body with my first cycle, i just hadnt thought i would suffer so much but now everything seems to be easing.
Today 6DPO i have just little sharp pains coming and going in my arm pits   and hubby keeps telling me how erect and red my nipples are looking..he is also saying they look fuller.  My face has been rosey each morning and my skin has been feeling drier.  I have felt so thirsty.  I have noticed an increase in bathroom trips but that could be an increase in drinking..
Thankfully my gum and toothache has settled for now.  
I still feel alittle bloated but more that my tummy seems slightly bigger than gas...i probably got rid of it all last lol   

How did everyone else feel on day 6po ~Is anyone else there now??

The only other thing is im still emotional and tearful and my cm is creamy.

x


----------



## MamaBear2014

Just wanted to add, i am a irritable moo tonight, sorry hubby xx Just feel GRRRRRRRRRR...


----------



## mejulie40

toni - did you feel the drilling? how does it help x

mamabear - all your symptoms sound good.. pray its a bubba & you get that bfp.. when will you test x

chloe - how are you feeling now? all sounds good for you too hun x

Bluebell - im sending you tons of babydust & positive vibes to help your bubba grow strong. i have a good feeling all will be 
fine this time x

Afm - was very sad this morn. been trying to work out all day why its not happening but there are no clear answers.. guess we just have to keep trying.. but for how long its already been 10yrs.. taking dh out for burger & bottle of vino tonight to cheer us up..


----------



## MamaBear2014

Hi mejulie.. ive been ttc for 14yrs so I can understand hun xxx
I have my day 21 this thursday and I guess I can test from cd28 ie Next Wednesday. Very nervous to see if ive ovulated and then to test. Ive only ever had bfn's.
Im a Nanny so work is making me a little emotional at the moment.


----------



## Chloe6

Toni I hope the drilling has worked. What are the next steps? 
Mamabear thanks ☺ Julie jve had a really up and down day. Feeling similar to you like what is wrong. I've got a nagging voice telling me it's just too late for me now and be happy with what I've got. Then another nagging voice that I need to at least try everything I can! Feeling rubbish with it all. Got af cramps today and headache. More blooming nausea aswell. Sorry for moan. Your evening sounds lovely- enjoy love. Are you testing again tomo? Xx


----------



## ToniBruce

Hiya Ladies

The drilling was laprascopic so I was out cold. I'm just a bit sore now. They don't know how it works, just that it allows hormones to pas in and out of the ovaries and hopefully will help me to ovulate. I'm going it alone for 4 months, with day 21 bloods to check if I am ovulating. If not it's back on to the Clomid, which I should respond better to now that I have been drilled! I am waiting for my appointment to come through to see the lovely Mr Maloney, so he can go through how it went, and if they found anything else. I'm hoping that as he didn't come and see me after my op, that if they did find something else it isn't to drastic!

Lots of love to all feeling a bit low at the moment. TTC with fertility issues is, for want of a better word, sh*t!

xx


----------



## MamaBear2014

TMI ALERT...
i noticed that my woohoo   was very swollen and well not even my figure could fit lol my cm is creamy and i had some little cramps after.    

I know symptoms vary but does this sound ok??


----------



## Myxini

Toni - Good to hear the drilling went fine. Fingers crossed it'll do the trick for you. 
Julie - I don't think there are any answers.  But I hope burger and wine and time together cheered you up a bit. I do hope the break will help you find your smile again.  
MamaBear - All sound like normal "general hormone crap" symptoms to me. 

I'm feeling rubbish. I've got a high temperature and asthma is playing up a bit, not to mention AF type cramps and the nausea. None of it helped by eating too much chocolate, yech. Ho hum. I'll try to keep my paws off the last pee stick for another five days or so.


----------



## MamaBear2014

Ouches....my left nipple is so sore!

   just thought I'd share lol


----------



## Chloe6

Hi ladies
I'm feeling in a better frame of mind today 😊 still no sign if the wicked witch but I think today or tomorrow. It's my 39th birthday on Saturday so hopefully not that day! I'm sat having breakfast, nauseous again and any af cramping is really mild this month- I'm not getting my hopes up though- my body has played too many tricks on me and it seems that nausea is quite a common symptom with clomid. I just had an email from consultant who says it shouldn't be a problem at all to have the lap this year instead of waiting so will be having a bit if a clomid break until after that. Love to all xxxx


----------



## MamaBear2014

Hi ladies
Well im 7dpo and feeling not too bad. Some backache and tummy/pelvis ache. Nipples are redder and sore.  Weeing well lol the newest symptom is sicky in mouth, like heartburn cos usually after burp. 
I have my day21 tomorrow. ..so nervous!

Hows everyone else doing today X


----------



## MamaBear2014

my preggy tests arrived


----------



## mejulie40

mamabear - step away from the pee sticks.. way too early lol..
you do make me laugh with your posts.. 

Chloe - lets hope you get a magical bfp for your birthday... 
Hello everyone else xx

Afm - change of plan.. going to try a month of tamoxifen then take a break.. hopefully it will work better & give me that bfp.. light bleed this eve so i will start them friday.. oohh quite excited to try new meds.. 

thanks for all your support ladies.. this journey is so tough but made so much easier having my crazy faceless friends on here.. luv & babydust to you all x x x


----------



## MamaBear2014

Mejulie   i already did one bahahahhaahahahha i said to hubby im gonna pee as i walked up the stairs with my 10 p-tests haha he doesnt mind though as he knows its hard and i find it helpful. of course it bfn lol but id be shocked to see two lines this early!!!


xx


----------



## Bluebell84

Evening

Julie - I'm glad to hear you have got some positivity back  hopefully the new meds will be just right. How do they work I haven't heard of them.

Mbear  - resist the sticks!! What ones did you get?

Chloe - fingers crossed for you xxx

Toni - there was another girl on here recently that had the drilling then the next month got her bfp!


Hello everyone else xx


----------



## MamaBear2014

Bluebell i got them from ebay, midstream ones apparantly like nhs use   Hubby plans on buying a cb digital on test day


----------



## mejulie40

Bluebell - tamoxifen is usually given to treat breast cancer.. they found that women taking it had a side effect.. they grew lots of follies.. i had never heard of it but it has less side effects than clomid & good results.. im happy to give it a go.. how are you today x


----------



## Chloe6

Hi ladies 
Cd1 for me today. I really need a break from this for now so I'm not going to take the clomid until after the lap which should be in December. I'm even in two minds whether to have that. So I just wanted to pop on and say goodbye and thanks for the support. Best wishes and love to you all xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Chloe - sorry to hear it wasnt your month   good to have a break but def rec getting laps done as i have fallen pregnant after mine.. big hugs x


----------



## Myxini

I'm so sorry to hear AF appeared Chloe.  Hope a bit of a break will help, hun. Take care of yourself.

Julie - Tamoxifen sounds interesting, fingers crossed it's what will do the trick for you!

*CD27 / 10 dpo* and I've managed to resist further testing. Hopefullness has gone, though. I'm still feeling pretty horrible with the nausea and my temperature's up and down all the time. 
We had our full survey results today and I'm now completely freaked out and even thinking I don't want to buy a house anymore! (Not just this one, any!) Seems obvious that a 120-year-old house is not going to be in a perfect shape, and they're not actually saying it needs any structural work right now, but panic panic panic... sigh.


----------



## spudlin

Just a quick visit,

OH landed yesterday on a very surprise visit   wasn't meant to be home until his job finishes in December so I am a very happy bunny  . Home until Monday  

Juile, think you may have got the wrong person on ********, cos I haven't had a friend request off you. Did you find me through Carly or Sian? I am now on both of theirs x


----------



## ToniBruce

Afternoon Ladies!

Sorry to hear about AF Chloe. Good luck with whatever you decide to do moving forward.

Julie, trying a different drug sounds like an excellent idea. Im sure you fully intend to, but keep us updated with what it's like!

Spudlin, how lovely! You must be over the moon! 😊😊

Lots of love and good luck to everybody else.

I'm still very sore when I move. My friend split up from her boyfriend yesterday so I got my Hubby to bundle me into the car so I could go down for a few hours. I think I wore myself out as all I have done today is sleep! 😄 My Hubby has been taking excellent care of me, but I think he is a bit bored with all the sleeping now, as any of you who are friends with me on ******** will have seen! 😂
Bluebelle, thank you so much for that success story, I do love hearing them, and there really are lots of them out there! 😊😊


----------



## MamaBear2014

Hi ladies..Apologies for not doing personals 

Ive felt/behaved very irritable and angry today and I just feel so grrrrrrrrrr but dont have a reason! 
Marking on ST today, yellowy/creamy cm I think.
Nipples are crazy redish colour and SORE.
Had some dull uterus cramps also.
Convinced myself af is coming!

Had blood test this morning and results should be back Monday. ...

 strangely I had leg cramps last night which is unusual. 

Hubby says I must stay positive but with the mood swings its very hard.


----------



## Myxini

Spudlin - what a lovely surprise! Enjoy your unexpected time with OH! 
Toni - I hope you're feeling better already. Take things easy!
MamaBear - I hear you on the mood swings. I had a rotten day yesterday, all tearful and panicked for no proper reason.

AFM I tested this morning and it's _probably_ BFN.  I can sort of see a bit of a blushed shadow where a second line would be, but really I think it's more wishful thinking than a line. The test is Viola brand, and I'm not really familiar with them, so I don't know if that's common (although there was nothing like that in the first test of the pack that I did earlier in the week). DH can see it too, but definitely doesn't think it's a real line. I'll go buy some First Response or something and test again tomorrow or in a few days, I think.


----------



## MamaBear2014

Myxini
Ooo I hope its a bfp developing 

Afm.  Well its 9dpo and I am glad im getting there now, ive just got to stay positive for monday.

Hows everyone else?  Anyone due to test? What tests are you using?? X


----------



## Bluebell84

Chloe I'm sorry to hear that. I wish you lots of luck for your next cycle.

Myxini - first response is what I have used too then cheapies. Test again in the morning with fmu. My fingers and toes are crossed for you! 

Mamabear - resist for another couple if days.

Hello Julie - when do you start your new meds, maybe a change of meds will give you body a kick 

X


----------



## wlazlo1983

Chloe, I'm so sorry AF is here, food idea to have a break. It's not want you want to hear now but maybe it will help to relax and you will get a BFP soon.

Julie, sorry you got AF too but great news about the news meds, I've hard  about them too! Good luck, hopefully side effect are better than Clomid.

Toni, I had drilling in May so I know how you feel, it should go away in two days or so. I ovulated twice after the op and then got put on Clomid and so far I have ovulated, no BFP yet but staying positive.

Keeping everything crossed for BFP for all the ladies in 2ww, lots and lots of luck.

ME, got a trigger on Monday, have been on holiday so no time for ovulation spotting plus the time difference etc. got a 21 day blood tests probably Wednesday so will see. Hard to stay positive somewhow but telling myself it's just the holiday blues, noting else

Lots of baby dust to everybody, xxx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Bluebell congrats! So happy for you, stay positive! Xxx


----------



## MamaBear2014

Hi ladies, hope everyone is ok.
Ive been cramping on and off today, seems worse now. So achey too so guess af is getting ready. 9dpo.


----------



## littlechicken

Hi ladies. Im new to this so hope its ok to just jump in like this. I got married in Dec and started ttc straight away after 8 years on the pill. Having spent years trying not to get pregnant i assumed it would be easy - nobody else i know seemed to have a problem so why should i be any different? How wrong i was. Six months later and no af at all i was diagnosed with Pcos. Massive shock as no other symptoms.
Just had first cycle of 50mg clomid i had no dominant follicle and nothing bigger than 9mm. Got another week to wait then start on norothisterone for af then 100mg clomid. On metformin as well which is giving me nausea and no appetite. 
Im so sorry that there are so many of you in same position as me but also would be nice to have someone to talk to who understands.


----------



## Myxini

Hello and welcome Littlechicken, and good luck!

Definitely a BFN this morning, no probablies about it.  *CD29* and 12 dpo and AF cramps have really geared up, so I'm sure AF will arrive in the next few days.
I'm feeling very depressed, in a "do I actually want to live another day" kind of way, a bit out of the blue. I think I have too many things to worry over right now and not a great capacity for stress at the best of times. Meh. Fingers crossed house things will get sorted out, and the natural cycle break will ease the TTC stress.


----------



## MamaBear2014

Hello Ladies
Im popping on because i am away later today til tuesday, visiting family.  It would be really helpful to know how others felt/feeling on 10dpo, i am kinda freaking out and need to keep my head while im away.

Ive had creamy yellow cm now for days, my husband has been doing boobies check each day haha and he has reported that the skin around the nipples has become darker and hes says my nipples are redder.  ive noticed the soreness and how they seem to be always erct.  
ive had waves of nausea. 
I have been testing with the midstream p-tests i got from ebay, they have been negatives as expected this early on but of course it does play on my mind that maybe all these symptoms are my body's reaction to the clomid??


----------



## mejulie40

Myxini - sorry to hear you are feeling so low.. this journey is so tough.. big hugs x

Littlechicken - welcome to our crazy group.. lots of support here x

Spudlin - enjoy having your man home 

Toni - how are you feeling hun.. hope your hubby is looking after you x

Mamabear - your hubby is right you need to stay positive.. too early to test x

Wlazlo - Best of luck this month hun x

Bluebell - how are you feeling pregnant lady  x

Hello everyone else.. hope you are ok x

Afm - taken my 2nd pill this evening.. so far no probs but early days..


----------



## maxyg76

Hi Ladies, I hope you dont mind a newbie butting in for some advice as i am confusing myself!! Im on my first round of 100mg Clomid day 2-6; CD10 had US with some follicles on both sides but the largest was only 10mm, they have asked me to go back for another scan CD15 to check again. Have been using OPK since CD10 and all low fertility until this morning(CD12) when it showed peak fertility. Now, my confusion is.......if my follicles are not big enough does this mean i wont ovulate and will has false OPK or will i still O but the chance of getting a BFP will be low? I am soooo confused and the more i read the more confused i get! lol Any advice would be gratefully received!


----------



## ToniBruce

Hiya Maxy. What CD are you in now? It could be that the follicles has grown since CD10, and that you have ovulated? Welcome to the group! Welcome to Littlechicken as well.

Myxini, so sorry that you are feeling so down. This really is an emotional journey, and you do have a lot of stress in your life at the mo. Moving house is right up there with one of the most stressful things in your life, mix that in with TTC and your stress levels must be sky high! Lots of love xx

Mamabear, fingers crossed your BFP arrives. Enjoy your few days with the family!

Julie, I really do hope that this is your cycle! Any side effects so far with this new drug?

Spudlin, Im guessing you're busy with hubby being home? 😊

Sian, are you ok? Your ** status last night didn't look to good 😞

Afm - Im felling a lot better, although I did get a little brave just now, springing out of bed, and then realised I am still a little sore 😞 Still waiting for my appointment to come through. Im a bit confused as to what CD Im on now. Going by my last AF Im on CD15, but does te OD affect this? I have to ring my nurse tomorrow to arrange day 21 bloods, so hopefully she will explain al? I'm guessing maybe I have to wait for AF and start from there?

Sorry if I have missed anybody!

Im off to make sure my hubby has my breakfast on the go 😄 Speak soon.


----------



## maxyg76

Hiya, thanks for reply so quickly and the warm welcome!

Im on CD12 today and OPK shows peak fertility....will be waking DH up soon me thinks! 

The thing is NHS will not fund as DH has a child already, so if i may already be ovulating........would there be any point in going for CD15 scan?!! confused lady right here!


----------



## Bluebell84

Morning

Hello little chicken - my situ is similer to your after coming off the pill. 50mg didn't make me ovulate hut 10g did but still later than 14 days. Maybe get some cheap opk's I got mine from home health and use then on your next cycle. Good luck 

Myxini - I'm sorry you feel so sad :-( I know it's so hard but try to think about the good things you do have on your life, lovely new house, husband etc. hopefully you will feel ready to try again soon xxxx

Julie - best of luck with the new meds. I'm rooting for you! 

Mamabear - hopefully you will have good news for us soon

Maxy - if you got a positive on your opk's then step away from the computer and bd bd bd bd 

Toni - are you using opk's this month?

Hello everyone else.
At the moment I'm still freaking out every time  I feel a twinge and my heart is skipping a beat every time I go to the toilet. I feel like I'm waiting fur something bad to happen 

X


----------



## ToniBruce

Maxy I would most def be waking the Hubby up! 😄 I don't know what to suggest re the CD15 scan? If the costs are adding up you could always not go, and just BD every other day from now, just to make sure you get it 😊 Are you having CD21 bloods?

Bluebelle I am going to order some I think. I haven't really bothered with them before as they are not reliable with PCOS, but they may be more reliable now, post OD?
I can imagine how nervous you must be! Easy for me to say I know, as Im sure I would be the same, but do try and relax. Have you got an scan or anything arranged?

I had a dream last night, we had a surrogate who was 4 months gone with twins, then I found out I was pregnant, and so the surrogate said she would like to terminate her pregnancy. I woke up crying! 😞


----------



## maxyg76

Hiya Tonibruce thanks for your response......yes i defo woke him up!! lol 

When we went to Kings the doctor spouted everything out so quickly it barely sank in so not sure about the day 21 bloods...  

The scans are £200 a go and to have 2 in under a week is rather alot!! I think ill go for this next one with it being my first round. Im also going to ask to go for day 21 bloods and see what they say!

Its so good to have people to discuss these things with....thanks everyone!


----------



## ToniBruce

Wow! £200 a scan?? Yeah I would def push for the bloods as I can't see having lots if scans every cycle a viable option. I certainly wouldn't be able to afford it!
Fingers crossed waking up your hubby has just done the trick anyway, and no further cycles will be required 😊


----------



## maxyg76

I know!! I couldnt believe it myself......these doctors must get paid wayyyyy to much to think i can afford that twice a month!! lol 

Thanks so much will keep you updated.xxx


----------



## littlechicken

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone  

bluebell i haven't even thought about opks. Ill get some now! I assumed the hospital would tell me when i would o based on folly size. Should be more prepared as im not even tempting. I threw my thermometer across the room in frustration after 4 months of same temp every day. 

Can't wait for Saturday to start norethisterone again so i can have af and crack on again.

Sending positive thoughts to everyone x


----------



## ToniBruce

I had 4 or 5 tracking scans per cycle, my god, if I was paying for them Id more or less be working for scans! 😄

I am as bad little chicken. Having PCOS none of the conventional ways of monitoring ovulation work, so I just don't bother! Now I have been drilled though I suppose I should think more about it. It will be weird being able to join in with the mid cycle pee stick/smily face conversations! 😄
While we're talking pee sticks....... which ones does everybody get? I like he sound of this smily face malarky? 😊

xxx


----------



## Myxini

Thanks everyone for the kind words.  It's so appreciated, since I've had a tough few days for some reason. It's always a bit alarming for me, because I've been very depressed and suicidal in the past, and always worry a bit about a relapse. DH is being an absolute star. He would've taken me out, but I wasn't feeling up for it, so he's fixed me lovely snacks and Netflix and hot water bottles and neck rubs... Also he's taking over the house stuff, phone calls and emails etc for this coming week at least (I've been doing most of it so far because I have more time usually).

Toni - the ones with the smily faces are the Clearblue Digital ones.  I liked them better than some cheaper ones I used in my first cycle, because with them you don't have to interpret and compare different lines, which can do your head in I think.

Maxy - £200 a go sounds a lot! I hope they can sort out a blood test for you. I think some people who've had several scans have had quite a quick follicle growth in between scans sometimes, so it might well be your folli had a quick growth spurt and you ovulated! Good luck!

Bluebell - Aww, it must be nervewrecking. Are you having an early scan?

Julie - How many pills do you take in a cycle; is it similar to Clomid? Lots of luck. 

I hope everyone else is doing ok too; wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## spudlin

Hi all, 

Just a quick visit as nothing to report here really. Still clomid free and have enjoyed a lovely few days with my OH's surprise trip home. 

He asked me earlier what I want for Xmas, I said a baby  , he said we are working on that. Bless him. Then we were in the supermarket and he cracked a funny when he saw a turkey baster!! I said 'are you planning on posting some home, or leaving it in the freezer for me to find when my mother comes over and I'm cooking her tea!! lol.

The point I am making here is that we have enjoyed each others company, with no pressure to ttc and it has been lovely. We really are best friends and all that got a little lost whilst on this epic journey.

As some of you will know we have had lots of work done on our house and we are very nearly finished. Our bedroom was finished before OH went away to work, but he literally slept there one night then went to work.
We lay in bed this morning and I said, I love my new bedroom, he agreed. Then I said, 'there is plenty of room in here for a baby', he agreed. Bless him.

I will be sad tomorrow when I am back to being on my own again and will be counting the days til Xmas when he's home properly. 

I've got my hosp appt before he comes home and to be honest I really have no idea what will go on there. I have a feeling they will want to refer to IVF which I have kind of accepted in my head. I haven't raised this with OH whilst he has been home cos I just didn't want to talk ttc at the minute. I almost wanted to pretend the issues don't exist. This talk will have to wait til the new year I think.

I am still here ladies, cos I'd be lost if I didn't keep touching base with you all


----------



## mejulie40

Myxini - good to hear your dh is looking after you hun xx
i'm taking two pills per day 2-6 same as clomid..

Spudlin - must be fab having him home & good to just be together without any pressure of tx.. although im sure it was all still in your mind  x

Hello everyone else.. how are you all xx

Afm - cd 5 - feeling ok.. got two days off as worked the whole weekend.. im sitting with a hot water bottle on my tum to help grow some super eggs.. pray this will work as would be best christmas pressie ever to be preggie


----------



## ToniBruce

So. It turns out I haven't had my drilling after all. I just rang the hospital and she said that he couldn't get access due to adhesions from having my appendix removed as a child.
I'm going in to see him on Thursday.
Devastated.


----------



## MamaBear2014

Just a quickie as im now at my parents but I finally got my results after an hour waiting on the phone....it was 55.3!!!!! So happy I cried lol


----------



## mejulie40

Mamabear - yay  thats a great result.. sending tons babydust your way x

Tonibruce - why didnt they tell you that on the day! how frustrating.. hope you get some answers at the docs x


----------



## Myxini

Toni - Oh no!  I can't believe they didn't tell this to you straight away! 

Mamabear - Great results, at least you're def ovulating. 

Julie - Enjoy your days off and grow them eggs!  It would be the best ever present, wouldn't it?!

AFM *CD31* and no AF yet. Actually cramps have pretty much disappeared now, and boobs aren't really sore anymore either.  Usually I lose my AF symptoms on cd2 or 3, not before. Then again who knows what the hell anything means in Clomid cycles anyway. I'll probable pee on a stick tomorrow anyway.


----------



## littlechicken

Mamabear -i don't know what that means but obviously sound good if you are so happy! 

Tonibruce- that really sucks. Hope they can tell you what happens now.

Myxini - sorry you are so down. My sister suffers from depressing so i know what a struggle it can be. Glad your lovely dh is taking care of you.

Mejulie - hope that hot water bottle is working some magic.

My sister in law his been keeping my niece and nephew away so i don't get upset about the fact that she has kids. But i got to look after them this weekend finally. So odd how people treat you!


----------



## mejulie40

Littlechicken - people can go over the top.. although its sad we dont have a family yet..  i feel happy for other people that can have babies..
i went to a family party & everyone acted strange around me. my cousins that have just had babies kept away from me.. they were shocked when i asked for a cuddle with the little ones.. found out my mums been saying how devastated we are to not have children etc.. gone way over the top! i'm lucky i adore children & grab any opportunity to cuddle or play.. plus the bonus part is i can give them back when they cry or get a dirty nappy lol..


----------



## gemmad83

Hi ladies, sorry I have been away for a while! I am on cd 27 and gad a bfn this morning so looks like I will be starting my next cycle of clomid very soon. I can't get my 21 day blood results until I see my specialist in december as they wont give them out over the phone!   I am desperate to know if it is working! 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## spudlin

Toni that is really poo  

Like the others have said I can't believe they discharged you thinking you had it done. What happended to being seen by a doctor prior to discharge who actually goes over what they have done to you?

I am embarrassed to be an NHS employee at this minute in time!!  

Try not to pin everything on this being your only answer hun. Take me as an example, I am lucky enough to be in that fabulous 'unexplained' category. Which I think just means they don't know what's wrong with you!! I don't believe that everything is normal with me as I haven't had periods really since I stopped the pill a few years ago. It has been very erratic to say the least. All my doc says is IVF cos of your age!! I get that, but we have to pay!!! So we really wanted to exhaust all NHS options 1st!! when will they ever get that? 

We are all there with you hun and kick some bum when you see them!!

From my camp. OH went back to work this morning and I was very controlled and didn't cry. I do always find it easier when he leaves me at home and not me leaving him wherever. I am strange  

I'm having a little bleed today which if I count the small bleed I had last time I am around day 26 ish?? Who knows what's happening, but if it is AF that means I will have had 2 consecutive without meds  .
This can only be positive surely


----------



## ToniBruce

Thanks girls.

I have calmed a little now. I think I was more upset because I had spent the last week thinking it had been done, and now it turns out it hasn't!

I have no idea why they didn't tell me on the day. The recover nurse did say that my consultant wanted to see me, and that he had arranged it. I hadn't heard anything still today, so when I rang my nurse to arrange day 21 bloods I mentioned it to her. She tried to tell me that he wouldn't want to see me for 6 months at first, then decided to check my notes just in case! She wasn't impressed that she had had to tell me over the phone, and that he hadn't been to see me post surgery.

Anyway. I'll just have to wait and see what he says on Thursday now. Hopefully it's something encouraging! xx


----------



## Bluebell84

Toni - sorry Hun that is absolutely terrible treatment! I would be furious.

Gemma - sorry for the bfn. Can you not request your blood results are sent to your GP then get them from there? It must be vvv frustrating not to know 

Myxini - have you not tested yet

Congrats mumabear - what day are you on now.

Julie - glad the new meds are going well. 

Spudlin - do you ovulate on your own? 

Hello everyone else  

X

Im still trying not to think about thing but had a bad dream last night. My GP is referring me to the epu at the hospital. I'm still not counting my chickens


----------



## Carly82

Hi all,

Toni I hope you get some answers on Thursday. Disgusting how they didn't inform you!

Spudlin, Julie, Sian, Toni....just bobbed on to let you know I've come off ******** for a while. Just realised I was spending far too much time on there lately and I didn't want my mood to affect my status updates lol. I'm one of those who sometimes write things and later on think I wish I hadn't said that. I just want some "private time" at least until I've finished my ivf cycle as I don't want anyone knowing what I'm doing but I'd probably give something away lol.

I'll still be coming on ff so will keep in touch via here for now.

Just hope I last more than a day.

Sorry I've not done personals, will catch up properly soon. Love to all x


----------



## ToniBruce

Ha! See you back on there in a couple of days then Carly? I know many people who have tried, and failed, to remove ******** from ther lives! 😄
Im the same though, Im addicted to it, I can't stay off the flipping thing! I am quite good at not letting my fingers run away with me though when Im feeling the stress, as much as I want to! Im just to nosey to leave, I love seeing other people lives played out on there, I swear I only keep half my 'friends' to laugh at the drama played out on their status's! 😄

Anyway, wishing you a the luck in the world with your IVF. Make sure you keep us posted on here!

I am off to a funeral today, of a really lovely man from work. It's going to be such a sad day. It is a service funeral so I have to wear my uniform. Not really looking forward to that to be honest as wearing leggings still makes me sore, and my work trousers are a little tight round the middle! 😳
Im meeting one of the girls at work. Think I'll have to leave them undone until I get there, and ask her to put a super thick dressing on me for protection...... Just make sure I can do my trousers up over it! 😄
I don't know, all this just so they could have a snoop round. At least I know my liver is ok though, that's will be a comforting thought over my next bottle of wine 😄

Love to all xx


----------



## Myxini

Welp, I did a CB Digi test with fmu this morning, and it showed me _nothing_. I know I did it right, so not impressed by the leaflet just telling me the test must have been done incorrectly. Stormed off to Co-op pharmacy nearby and bought their cheap own brand tests and did one of them (not fmu obviously) and it's a BFN.  AF symptoms are still gone, so I'm already imagining my cycle going missing mysteriously and all that, though I know at cd32 no reason to worry. I guess I'll just wait, and if AF doesn't turn up, test again later. Not that I'm hopeful anymore. 

Toni - I'm sorry to hear about your collegue. As sad as the day will be, I hope everything goes well and you can say a beautiful goodbye to him.

Bluebell - I'm glad they'll see you in EPU. Hopefully they'll be able to give you some reassurance.

Hello everyone else too. How's everyone today?

It's really pretty and sunny (and cold) here this morning; I'm supposed to do stuff from home. Might just wrap up warm and go for a walk while the sun lasts. 
Ooo re. liver... I also got my newest LFTs back last night and they're finally down to normal again after a few years of confusing my doctors.


----------



## MamaBear2014

Hello everyone,  just another quickie to say thank you for all your lovely messages about my day21 results.  Cd27 13dpo today.... very nervous to see what happens in the next couple of days.  X


----------



## wlazlo1983

Hi ladies, glad to hear that most of you are well.

Toni, what a nightmear regarding your drilling, I hope you get some answers soon.

Myxini,give it a few days, it can still turn positive! Good luck!

Gemma, it's still quite early for bpp, fingers crossed. How annoying a out your blood test results.

MamaBear, greate result! I've got my 21 bloods tomorrow, so hoping for a good result too!

Bluebell, how are you feeling? Good that you are being looked after!

Hope everyone else is good, xxx

Here, not much to report apart from sore, very sore breasts which I suppose could be a great thing! I rawly don't wanna jinx it but didn't have that last month so maybe it will be my month too!


----------



## Myxini

AF arrived without any symptoms or warnings, so my worries were premature.  I'm obviously really disappointed, especially seeing DH be disappointed again. But what can you do but go forward? This one will be a natural cycle, and I'll just try to enjoy the lack of Clomid side effects, and we'll just look forward to seeing our consultant in three weeks' time.


----------



## MamaBear2014

Myxini
Really sorry to hear this and sending you a big hug.

Afm
Well im 14dpo and my ff chart says tomorrow is going to b cd1...tested and all bfn so far. Had brownish marking on st for about a week now. All boobies signs still showing strong. Had some sharp pains in them this morning but pelvis definitely feels like af is coming.


----------



## ToniBruce

Morning!

Myxini - Im so sorry. That AF is a right cow. I really do wish she would move aside and make way for the BFPs! Fingers crossed for you natural cycle.

wlazlo - Good luck on your bloods!

Mamabear - Don't rule yourself out just yet, keep testing, the BFP could still arrive!

AFM - I dont know if I could be ovulating?? apologies advance for tmi, but the last couple of days I have been feeling a bit more wet, I have been checking but nothing unusual. Yesterday afternoon I had a bit of cramping on my left side. I have just been to the toilet and I have a really thick, gloopy, clear discharge? I feel a bit of cramping now, but dont know if that is really there, or if I am trying to will symptoms?    I am currently on CD19. I don't do ovulation tests as they are unreliable with PCOS.
My last 3 cycles I have had similar symptoms around CD23, AF didnt arrive until around CD50-55 for two of them, giving me a long luetal phase, but my last one AF arrived exactly 14 days after I noticed the discharge! (Hubby was away during the symptoms, typically). Does that all make sense??
Anyway. I'm off to see my consultant tomorrow. I'll explain all this to him, and see if he will maybe do some bloods on Friday or Monday. I'll know for def then wont I.
We will of course BD this evening, just in case. Hubby has been very reluctant since my op, he's worried Im going to damage myself! He will have no choice tonight though!   

xx


----------



## MamaBear2014

Tonibruce
On my natural cycles when I tried charting via temps it use to show my ovulation on cd24 and I had similar symptoms.


----------



## spudlin

Evening all,

Bluebell I don't think I was ovulating on my own before clomid. I'm not sure I ovulated on clomid before I had the trigger shots. 

I have been clomid free since September now but I have bled twice since. The first time was around 50-60 days, which worried me a bit as I'd had my injection and the 3 cycles prior to that, with the injection, I had gotten AF 2 weeks to the day after my jab. I have just bled again on day 28. If I counted the last bleed as AF.

I am a bit baffled though as both bleeds have been very light and the 1st lasted about 3 days and this one about a day and a half  

I am kind of happy that something is happening without meds, but unsure why AF is so strange. On a positive note, I am back at the hosp 2 weeks tomorrow so will have a lot to ask.

I am hoping my cycles are starting to operate without meds, then when I do take my remaining 2 rounds of clomid when OH gets home at Xmas, I may be in a better position for that BFP  

Hope you are keeping well X


----------



## MamaBear2014

Evening Ladies
Well today i have felt really irritable, lower dull aches across hips and back.  Boobs are still showing larger and darker as before but perhaps a more sore.  felt very tired, exhausted and wanting a nap all day.
No brown marking on ST today.
Alittle greenish cm on wiping earlier but nothing since.
twinges and pains in boobs and pelvis

Really want a strong painkiller but trying to hold off til af shows.  

No more p-tests eeeekkk  Going to try and hold out til saturday morning to test with digi.


----------



## MamaBear2014

Officially late lol no marks on ST or on wiping. I usually start in the evening anyway but was nice to see nothing.  Not testing now til saturday so just got to sit back and wait.  Lower Back is very achey.  Gums bleeding. Contipated.  Boobs same.

Hows everyone else?


----------



## ToniBruce

Ladies.

I have seen my consultant this afternoon. We have decided that the next stage for me is ovulation induction, through injectibles. Unfortunately I can't have this until I get my BMI down to 30. To do this I need to lose a stone and a half.
It's not what I wanted to hear, yet we have both walked away feeling very positive, as my consultant is still confident that he will get is pregnant.

So. We have decided that we are going to chill out from now until January. We're going to forget all about TTC, and enjoy Christmas. Then, when January comes the weight loss begins, with a view to being able to start ovulation induction in March.

This means this is a goodbye from me. I wish you all the very best of luck, and hope that in January, when I come back to join an ovulation induction thread, that I will pop on here to see it turned into a pregnant ladies thread! 😊
Obviously those on ******** I will keep in touch with.

Lots of love and sacks of babydust!


----------



## wlazlo1983

Good luck Toni, I'm sure that relaxation is exactly what you need right now. You have a plan and I am sure that your consultant is right and he will get you pregnant!

Mamabear thinking if you and keeping everything crossed for you.

Spudlin, good luck with your hospital app. 

Myxini, how are you feeling?

Here, got my bloods yesterday, will probably call for a result tomorrow. BBs still very sore and had a massive headache all day today. I have no idea if that means anything but it would be great if it did.

Lots of luck to everybody else, xxx


----------



## MamaBear2014

Did a First response p-test and BFN
I am 15dpo, not sure if thats that but i feel so sad, no signs of af either.


----------



## mejulie40

Wlazlo - hope your blood results are good x

mamabear - could still be too early not out until af arrives.. it does mess with your head this waiting game x

Spudlin - glad you got some answers.. will keep in touch on ** x

Bluebell - how are you getting on hun.. x

Hello everyone else.. x

Afm - cd 9 - no probs with new meds been much easier so far.. got loads of cm (tmi) this month which i hope is a sign those follies are growing.. scan next tues to check progress.. been feeling more stressed this cycle but think its just cos i want it to work so much & dh is so not in the mood for jigginess aarrggh why does it have to be so hard...


----------



## MamaBear2014

Hi ladies
Well im 16dpo and I have really strong cramps in pelvis. Back is still very sore. I looked in the bathroom mirror and can't believe how dark my boobs have got...its so strange! 
Really fancy a duvet day as I seem to be starting a cold...but got to work.

Hope everyone else is ok..?  Xx


----------



## mejulie40

Mamabear - with my first pregnancy it was my boobs changing that made me test.. i got a bfn for 3 days then a bfp day 32 i think.. pray its a good sign for you hun x


----------



## MamaBear2014

Mejulie thank you for your kind words they have really helped... I know I must keep strong for now and I really appreciate your support xxxx


----------



## littlechicken

Got everything crossed for you mamabear x


----------



## gemmad83

Hi ladies, good luck to everyone.  Mamabear your symptoms sound promising. I am now 2 days late! Did a test yesterday and it was negative so I am going to wait until tomorrow to do another if af doesnt arrive by then. I can't stop cleaning, which is how I found out I pregnant with my little boy so here is hoping!


----------



## wlazlo1983

Julie, I'm pleased it's going well with the new meds, I'm sure DH will get in the mood when it's time! Keeping everything crossed for your growing folicles.

Mamabear, it sounds promising so try and stay positive! Hopefully there will be first BFP here soon!

Gemma, keep cleaning! Hopefully positive test for you too soon! Everything crossed!

No blood results for me yet, hopefully later this afternoon. Feeling lots of AF cramps unfortunately, couldn't stop searching last night if this could be good but unfortunately the last few months that was the pain that was followed by AF. Feeling quite pooo plus consultant changed the app from next Wednesday to the one week after and I just sat in the car and cried! How annoying, I couldn't stop! Hubby thinks that's hormones and keeps telling me to stay positive! Not easy though!

Lots of luck for everybody! We need some BFPs soon to cheer us all up!!!


----------



## Myxini

Hey all.

Gemma and MamaBear - exciting times, I have my fingers firmly crossed for you!
Same for everyone else; we do need more BFPs! 

Julie - Good to hear the pills are not causing any problems. I've had a look online about them and think I'll ask about them from the consultant when we see him/her. I hope your DH feels the mood soon; it is so difficult sometimes. 

Toni - I'm glad you came away feeling positive from seeing the consultant. I hope you have a lovely break, hun.

AFM *CD4* and nothing to report. I'm feeling just fine. I'm trying to be very good with my diet these few weeks before my appointment to make sure I won't get told off about my weight. It makes sense and I'll kick myself if I don't, but I don't think I have much self discipline right now. Must swing by Holland&Barrett tonight for some decent little snack to have instead of mounds of chocolate.


----------



## wlazlo1983

I got my blood results, I didn't ovulate: so sad


----------



## Myxini

I'm sorry to hear that wlazlo.  Will you go on a higher dose now?


----------



## littlechicken

Sorry to hear that wlazlo. So unfair.

I'm starting with norethisterone again today for af before i start my second go of clomid at 100mg. Decided not to focus on bfp this time round but hoping just to ovulate for possibly the first time in my life.

This might be TMI but i suppose its quite funny so might make you all smile. My husband has been moaning about being achey for a few days but i havent taken it seriously as he got pretty beaten up playing rugby on saturday and i have no sympathy with that (heartless b*tch! ) Yesterday he came out in a rash and its been confirmed as chicken pox today. He has spots everywhere and i mean EVERYWHERE . Apparently they will weep, itch and eventually scab over which must be particularly awful in the more, erm, 'sensitive' areas! No idea how long it lingers for but hope he heals before I (hopefully) ovulate or it wont be a pleasant time for him and I will refuse to waste the opportunity.


----------



## MamaBear2014

wlazlo Really sorry hun, i wish i could make us all ovulate and have babies..      

Hows everyone else doing, its freezing here!!

AFM i have had no signs on ST or on wiping so weve decided to wait til sunday and im going to test with a cb digi.. i will be 18dpo then so if nothing has shown up and i still get a bfn i can call first thing monday.  I just feel better when i have a plan, hubby says i like to be in control lol


----------



## wlazlo1983

Thank you everybody! I'm not sue what comes next, appointment with consultant on the 4th of December and we will see.

Still crying a little but feeling slightly better! It helps having this website because I know that you guys know exactly how it feels! Thank you for your kind words, xxx


----------



## Bluebell84

Wlazlo - what dose of clomid were you on? 50mg didn't make me ovulate and I know how you feel getting results to confirm it. The higher doses will hopefully kick those overies into gear. It's not hopeless don't give up

Julie - I'm glad the meds are going okay.. Hopefully the hubby will be more the mood in the next few days. Are you doing opks this cycles?

Little chicken - poor oh!! Hopefully you have 3 weeks before you actually ovulate after af etc so he should be fighting fit. 100mg worked for me so good luck 

Myxini - I am rooting for you, we need some Xmas/new year bfp's!

Mumabear - I know it's disapoionting but on a positive you know it does make you ovulate. That is a very good thing

Hello everyone else

ATM - I'm still trying not to over think things. I have a scan a week today so feeling nervous already in case there is nothing there


----------



## gemmad83

Hi again... I spoke too soon, AF has reared her ugly head tonight! Here's to another month! Let me know how you get on Mumabear!
xx


----------



## littlechicken

Gemma - that's rubbish, sorry to hear that.
Wlazlo - at least that's not too long to wait for your appointment (although bet it feels like it).
X x x


----------



## spudlin

Alls I can say is thank god it is only just over a week til I see my consultant!!

I have absolutely no idea what my body is doing now  

Just a catch up, I have been off clomid since Sept. At around day 60 ish I had a very light/short AF. Now day 28 I had a day of spotting, a day of lightish bleeding, then nowt..... Until today when I have had another light bleed  

I did a HPT day 29 cos it was so strange and of course it was bfn!! I am reluctant to test again cos I haven't got any other symptoms   I seem to get a lot of preg type symptoms a lot so think it must be hormones  

I suppose I will test before my appt just so I know.  I think it may be time to re check my bloods, it seems an age since this was done way back when my journey began about 12 months ago  

Any comments greatly appreciated guys


----------



## littlechicken

Wish i had something useful to comment spudlin but its all so confusing isn't it? I would deffo ask to get bloods re-done as that might give some insight. Glad you don't have long to wait x


----------



## wlazlo1983

Thanks littlechicken, it does feel like ages but you are completely right! it's just under two weeks, so it's not too bad. I loved your story about your hubby, that made me lol Good luck with your next cycle!

Bluebell, that was my third month of 100mg, first month I ovulated very very late, the consultant gave up with scans at day 16 and I ovulated three days later ( I think...got AF  14 days later), next month I got a trigger around day 17, bloods confirmed OV but BFN, this month no OV , I had a trigger at day 22. No idea what's next now thinking of you, hope it all goes well!!

Spudlin, I would probably test before the app, to be really honest with our confused bodies due to hormones it's so hard to say! Your bloods results should help.

Gemma, I'm so sorry about AF, it sucks big time!

Mamabear, your plan sounds good! Good luck!

Myxini, I just pigged out on chocolate, so I know how you feel. I keep telling myself it's dark chocolate so it's good for me

Good luck to everybody else, xxxx


----------



## MamaBear2014

Sorry ladies but it won't be me starting the bfp's as I started af today. Big temp drop and throbbing headache to go with it.

Can I ask again, if im wiping red blood is it cd1 today (I actually noticed pinky red at midnight but red red this morning on wiping.). 

Im naturally gutted but praying its only a case of needing to bms more this cycle than anything else. 

Hugs x


----------



## wlazlo1983

Mambear, i ma so sorry to her that. Yes, i always count proper bleeding, red blood as day 1.

Good luck for your next cycle, hopefully it will be your month!!!


----------



## MamaBear2014

Thank you.

TMI... Ive been wiping away red blood with little clots all day and theres been brown there too.  tonight ive wiped just brown but a fresh clot was in the toilet with normal colour wee.( i say normal cos usually when im on my af its usually reddy colour from the blood.)  Ive had a headache all day but other than been irritable (i blame hormones) ive been ok... do you think af is just getting warmed up? lol


----------



## Myxini

Evening everyone; I hope you're all well.

I'm so sorry it wasn't your month Mamabear.  I think Clomid can cause all kinds of changes to your AF; hard to say what before you wait and see. 

Littlechicken - Ouch your poor hubby! Hope he feels better soon. 

Spudlin - Sorry I don't really have any useful comments either. Sounds like a good idea to do a test just in case before your appointment and then talk it all through with the doctor.

Wlazlo - I think 85% chocolate is practically a health product, right? Doesn't count as "sweets" at all. 

*CD6 * of my natural cycle, and it's quite nice not to have hot flushes and pains in the ovaries. Nice "time off" too in that I'm drinking the odd glass of wine and mug of real coffee or tea. I've been better with my food though. Salmon and broccoli for dinner tonight.
In my last cycle I took some L-arginine and ate my kiwi fruit religiously, like someone here suggested, and I definitely had a much bigger AF this time around than in the first two Clomid cycles; so I guess it did make some difference to my lining?


----------



## MamaBear2014

Hi ladies
Well my af has been very very painful. I had such intense pain in my pelvis my poor dh was almost ringing the gp! 
Tmi... ive noticed that my blood has smelled different. ..normally its a strong iron smell but this time its very strong blood smelling but not iron...strange! 

So all ive got to say is OUUUUCCCCHHH

I really hope everyone is ok, seems very quite on here xxx


----------



## littlechicken

Poor you mamabear. Doesn't that just add insult to injury that its so painful. Are you going to get checked out if its that bad?
I've been having really bad stabbing pains. Not sure if its the northisterone or metformin. We are a sorry lot at our house tonight as oh has infected chicken pox blisters and Alan the cat has an eye infection.  On sofa in my dressing gown. 
Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## mejulie40

Mamabear - you ok hun? with all your symptoms i really thought it would be a good cycle.. big hugs x

Littlechicken - how are you finding the meds.. hope oh & alan the cat feel better soon x

Myxini - best of luck this month hun.. i have been less strict with my diet this cycle & plan to have a glass or two of vino sat eve as its my work xmas party.. 

Bluebell - you still checking when you wee lol.. pray all is good at scan.. sending tons of babydust & positive vibes your way x

Gemma - sorry it wasnt your month.. have you started again x

Hello everyone else xx

Afm - cd12 today & i have ovulated early so no point going for scan tomo as too late! luckily we had been jiggy fri/sat & sunday so fingers crossed we caught the egg & something is happening in there


----------



## littlechicken

Fingers crossed mejulie!

I've not been too bad on the metformin but its made me really go off certain foods (cant bear chicken now) and i either crave sweets or have no appetite at all. I am only thin (size 8ish) and the hospital have said they will take me off the met if i lose any weight so having to struggle though my meals. OH is going to get me some of those meal replacement shakes to have on top of my actual meals as well to try and help. Not trying to be thin, its just the way I am (get it off my mum i think). Would love some curves rather than looking like 12 year old boy  

Last day of northisterone today - hurrah! Cat wait to start clomid again (witht the exception of the tears and rage i got last time). I've still been having the odd glass of wine. Should I not be drinking at all? Was planning to stop completely if the scan shows follicle growth. Does alcohol interfere with clomid working?

xx


----------



## MamaBear2014

Mejulie
Im ok, did cry and the af hasnt been very nice but ive taken my first clomid tonight so hoping this works!  Hopefully we'll be sharing bfp Christmas stories xxx


----------



## gemmad83

Hi MeJulie, yes I have started again!! Day 3 of clomid now and feeling no side effects so far! Lets hope we all get Christmas BFPs xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hello lovely ladies.. how are you all today x

Bluebell - best of luck at the scan tomorrow.. bet you are nervous but i feel all is ok x

Afm - been a bit unwell last few days hoping its a good sign


----------



## MamaBear2014

Hi ladies
Bluebell all the best for the scan hun, xx

Mejulie which cd are you? Have you had any se?

Afm
Well after several days of being in pain from af I took my clomid hoping that my second round would b less se but straight away I suffered with migraines and today I couldn't open my eyes for hours.  Thankfully af is finishing and ive got a couple of days off.


----------



## Myxini

Hey all.

Bluebell - Lots of luck for the scan! 

Julie - Good news about the ov and all the dtd, good luck! Let's hope the unwell feeling is a good sign.

MamaBear - Sorry to hear you had such a rough AF and now side effects right away.  Hang in there and take care of yourself.

Gemma - Good luck for this cycle and yes, BFPs for Christmas for all of us, please! 

LittleChicken - I think alcohol is one of those things where the "gurus" tell you to not have any at all when ttc, whereas I don't know if there's actually much scientific evidence that says it makes a difference. Certainly I've never had a doctor tell me a glass of wine here and there would hurt. I haven't really been drinking while on Clomid, but it's more just a "I just wanna do anything I can to help it work" desperation.  Good luck!

AFM - CD10 and I have no symptoms or signs of anything going on in my ovaries. Lovely to not have side effects and aches and pains, though.


----------



## Bluebell84

Hello

Julie - thanks for remembering about it. I'm really   that your new meds make this month your month!! How did you know that you ovulated on cd12, you must be responding well for them to make you ovulate early   hopefully the run up to Christmas etc will keep you busy/sane i the 2ww.

Mbear - thank you! sorry to hear you haven't felt great. New cycle, new hope. Try to remain hopefull  

Gem - same to you. It's good you have no side effects, I never did on 100mg but was really ill on 50mg. And yes lots of Christmas bfp's please.


Myxini - cd10 so nearly bd time! I always tried to bd for a week every night to cover all bases. I know they say this isn't necessary though. Good luck  

Little chicken - I drank when I wanted to really, ttc is hard and who knows when it was going to happen so I didn't want to put so many holds on myself then already were happening.

Afm - scan tomorrow and feeling very very nervous. I think it will be bad news. I don't really have any symptoms and feel like how I felt last time so I think my hormone levels mat be low. The stress continues...


----------



## wlazlo1983

Bluebell, good luck! Try not to be negative, we are all cheering for you!  

I'm gold everybody else is well.

Here, I have docs app next Wednesday, no AF, bbs only just stopped hurting the day before yesterday but I wasn't reading much I to that. Hubby kept saying that I am maybe very very late and the blood tests didn't  catch it. Well, we will see. I will test before docs app if no AF.

Good luck everybody, xxx


----------



## spudlin

Evening all, 

Apologies for being awol for a bit, had a little wobble this week. Work been mental, then I had news from my gorgeous sil that she is preg  

I am extremely delighted for her as she has been struggling ttc number 2 and like us she has had some treatment. She had completely given up on the idea as clomid did not agree with her so she hasn't had any for ages. She has lost a couple of stone and looks fab, so fingers crossed this will happen for me too. 

I have been feeling really guilty for being a little upset when I first got the news, especially as she wanted to tell me straight away (she is only a couple of weeks) as she knows how we are struggling to conceive too. I know it must have been really difficult for her to share her news with me. I have tried my best to reassure her that I will be fine and I am of course ecstatic for them  

My latest....well I have basically been spotting on and off for over a week now, started day 28  not enough to need more than a panty liner and not really every day. I am clomid free and confused what my body is doing now. I have bought a test today but I know it will be neg  just thought with all the strange goings on i had better test before my hosp appt next Thursday.

On a positive note I have lost a stone now on slimming world, so I am pushing ahead now as my target is at least 2 stone   if not a bit more. I intend to be in the best health possible if I am going to be going down the IVF route (which is looking like my next step).

I have to admit, wobble aside, I am feeling fab at the min


----------



## Myxini

Evening all

Bluebell - I really hope you have good news after today, hun. 

Wlazlo - Ooh, I hope your DH is right!

Spudlin - Always hard to hear those news, even when you're happy for them.  But really really well done on losing a st and I'm glad you're feeling great. 

AFM actually having niggley pains today and ewcm, so I'm daring to hope for a natural ovulation! I've just filled DH up on coffee and homemade coconut chocolates, hoping he'll have plenty of energy for laters...


----------



## Bluebell84

Hello! 

Just to let everyone know that my scan went well today. I'm 6 + 4 and the heart is beating. I am so happy and relieved. 

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend!

I'm praying for me bfp's ladies. 

X


----------



## wlazlo1983

Bluebell, this is great news! So happy for you! Now we just need a few of us to join you, well all of us to be honest!

Thanks Myxini, I hope he is right too but I for some reason I just feel anxious and don't wanna do the test until next Wednesday when I go and see the doctor.

Spudlin, it's nice of your sister that she was so careful with telling you! I know how you feel, jealousy is a normal feeling!

Hope all other ladies are well!


Have a great weekend everybody,x


----------



## Myxini

Bluebell what lovely news! Are you just going to be under normal NHS antenatal care from now on?

Wlazlo I think it's a good idea actually to test just before the appointment. Then you at least know it's a fresh result. 

AFM well DH _was_ full of energy last night... to play computer games past 1 am!  I might sabotage the computer tonight!
We're off to a market and to see some Christmas lights being lit etc today, and the weather looks nice, so I can't help but be in a good mood.

Have a lovely weekend, everyone!


----------



## MamaBear2014

Wonderful news bluebell!!
Myxini.. can you download a temporary virus lol enjoy the lights xx

Afm
Well as you ladies know my first cycle on clomid was very hard with all the side effects. Luckily I ovulated and I cant express how amazing that was!!  But it all ended with a bfn and eventually a af. But again at least I got an af!!  Unfortunately my af was extremely painful with a heavy bled and clots. 

I started clomid a day later this time as I just couldn't handle that on top of the af from hell.  First morning after first pill I was migraine central!! I broke down crying screaming at dh how unfair it was.  The headaches got worse the second morning to the point I couldn't get out of bed cos I had no strength in my arms or legs.

Luckily since then I have had niggles but nothing like that. My af is still trailing off.

I have one more pill tonight.


----------



## Chloe6

Hi ladies just wanted to pop on and say hi. Bluebell congrats so pleased to hear baby is fine and good size ☺ 
Sorry about the bfns- this ttc game really sucks at times 😞 and good luck to everyone. 
I'm enjoying a cycle with no testing, symtom spotting, checking symptoms etc. not really sure when I ovulated but noticed ewcm early on so I think early like my usual pattern so due af in about a week. Got laparoscopy booked for 19th but hoping to get a cancellation on 12th. Depending on the outcome of the op I will be restarting clomid in the new year so will be back then, although in the nicest way I hope none of you are here and have gone to the pg board with your bfp's! Good luck and lots of love xxx


----------



## littlechicken

Congratulations bluebell - so pleased for you   Its so encouraging to hear as well!

I'm just waiting for stupid af to start so i can crack on with round 2 of clomid. 4 days since finishing northisterone and getting impatient. Keep kidding myself into thinking i can feel cramps but I cant really. I am very irritable though (poor OH).

Hope everyone else is ok.

x


----------



## MamaBear2014

Hi ladies. 
Im on cd9 and already tmi wet down below which hopefully a good sign as last month was a little drier which made things more tricky. 

Was hoping to order pre seed for this cycle but havent had a chance yet and now im not sure ive got time!! Really hoping dh can pick up my cb dual opks today!


Do you think cos I took clomid a day later it will confuse my body? 

Ive noticed im already getting gassey lol not the greatest se haha

Hows everyone else?


----------



## littlechicken

Mamabear i ordered preseed off amazon and it came really quickly. Think you can do priority postage as well.
Its now day 6 after finishing norethisterone and no af. Only took 3 days last time so ringing the fertility nurse in a min. So frustrated and worried. Anyone else ever had that before?


----------



## MamaBear2014

Little chicken im afraid I can't advise as I was extremely lucky and got an af after 31 days which is really good considering my usually r very irregular. 

Thanks for the tip on amazon xxx


----------



## nurse_natty

Hi everyone

I have not been on here for a while as only had 1 cycle of Clomid in October which ended in bfn.
So we had a natural month which was also unsuccessful.
I am having an HSG this morning and if my tubes are clear I can have 2 more cycles of 50mg Clomid and then go back to Fertility clinic if no success.
I had a really bad day yesterday. Was performing in my choir at local Christmas event and I felt surrounded by parents and buggies as I made my way through the crowds to go home.
Singing really lifts me up but not yesterday...DH was working so I felt very alone,sad and quite angry too.
Couldn't stop crying last night. DH finds it really difficult to see me like this and this in turn affects BD. 

I thought I was doing ok and dealing with my emotions better but then I will break down in tears at unexpected moments which makes me wonder.
I have a mood disorder so I am more prone to up's and down's. I do get annoyed though when my GP for  example asks me if the mental health team are seeing me because I cried in her office the other day. Almost like I am only upset because I have bipolar and not because I am a woman who wants a baby and it's not happening. That should be enough of a reason to be upset

Infertility sucks! It is emotional and difficult...... end of! I don't think people who haven't been through it really get that. 

Sorry always ranting on here.

I hope to be back later in the month being more crazy on Clomid cycle 2!
There I'd so much news since I was last here to be individual but wishing you all luck


----------



## littlechicken

Sorry you are having a bad time nurse natty. At least we all understand even if nobody else does. My cousin said to me last week "oh well at least you don't have to put up with periods . . Look on the bright side" . Easy to say when you've got two kids i suppose. 
Hope your appointment goes well today.
Hi to everyone else


----------



## nurse_natty

Thanks little chicken.
Had my HSG it was very uncomfortable so glad it's over! I don 't know the results yet but just hope that I can have more Clomid because I had a good response the first time.

People really don't know what to say do they?
I am now on the sofa watching Christmas films .


----------



## wlazlo1983

Natty you are so true, people are so quick at saying things that can hurt us or make us very upset. I'm like you, I get quite upset seeing all the buggies and pictures of scans on ********! I'm happy for everybody but very jealous too!

Littlechicken I used provera to induce my AF and it worked quite good, hope your nurse will be much more help.

Mamabear, my Preseed arrived quickly too, so you might still be able to get it, if not conceive plus seems to. E quite popular too and they have it in boots.

Not much to report here, no AF, crimps on the left hand side, don't really know what to think of that. Xxx


----------



## MamaBear2014

Just a quick note,  hubby ordered my opks today but hes also going in store tomorrow to get me some.  Strangely I seem to have ewcm tonight and its only cd9. We bms and I even managed a "O" lol
Felt a bit unsettled today as theres a few things on my mind..hoping it doesn't effect our chances.

How's everyone?  Christmas is hard ladies but just remember we will have a baby soon xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Mamabear - hope you are right cos im really not sure i can keep going with this heartache another year x

Hope everyone else is ok? lost track of what stage you are all at so maybe we should put cd? before each post to help... 

Afm- cd20 for me & no symptoms at all which is doing my head in.. i like symptoms they give me something to focus on lol... plan to test on sat as ovulated early.. praying hard its a big fat positive..


----------



## Bluebell84

Me Julie - I never had any symptoms so I don't think symptoms mean anything really.
I have everything crossed for you. On Saturday you will only be cd24.. I just don't want you to get a false test result which causes more upset.
Keep busy!! Xxxxx

MbeAr - keep positive  you are approaching ovulation time soon hopefully so lots of Christmas bd xx

Littlechicken - how are things honey? Did you get your Af/speak to a doc? Don't panic is it hasn't come I've heard of lots of woman that this has happened to. How many days did you take?

Natty - I hope the clomid works well for you, did you ovulate on 50mg last time? That dose didn't make me ovulate 

Wlazao - what cycle day are you on?

Myxini - how are you?

Hello Chloe! 

Afm - I have another scan Friday then if that goes well I think I'm back in the docs care  


Xx


----------



## Myxini

Hello all.

Bluebell - Good luck for Friday! 

Julie - Must be so odd and unnerving to have no symptoms. It might not mean anything of course. Fingers crossed this is finally your month...

MamaBear - Your symptoms sound very promising, good luck!

Wlazlo - Hope things get clearer soon for you.

Nurse Natty - I'm sorry the HSG was hard. I must have been very lucky in that mine didn't hurt too much, and also that they explained the results to me straight away! When do you find out?

LittleChicken - Sounds very frustrating; hope AF shows up soon so you can crack on.

Chloe - Enjoy the natural cycle. 

AFM - *CD15* of nat. cycle, and I've had a few days of crampy heavy feeling in my tummy and on&off ewcm. I'm not doing ovulation tests this cycle, but it does seem like I might be having a natural ov. Unfortunately not an awful lot of sex going on. We've dtd'ed cd9 and cd12 so far, and _hopefully_ will tonight, but DH hasn't been much in the mood. Frustrating, but what can you do. 

Only a week till our appointment now. I'm getting a bit nervous since I'm not really sure what they'll want to do next. More Clomid I guess, but not sure. I'm irrationally worried that I'll have a different doc who won't agree for any more treatment at all since I'm still a bit overweight.


----------



## littlechicken

Wow there has been loads of activity on here since i last checked. Im cd 41 now and nurse has said to wait a few days then start 7 days of tablets to try and bring on af. Only did 5 days before but it was enough first time round. At this rate ill be banging on the hospital door on Christmas day for my 10 day scan. 
Not sure if its hormones or frustration but i am on such a short fuse which isn't like me. Its like Im possessed. Sick of waiting around and just want to start the clomid. On plus side its giving oh a bit more time to heal after his chicken pox  
Still got fingers crossed for everyone and thinking about you all.


----------



## wlazlo1983

Good morning ladies,

DAY 42 for me today, I tested and it's BPN. Off to the doctors in half an hour. Not sure what will be next for us! Will write more later, lots of love to everybody, xxxx


----------



## littlechicken

Sorry to hear that wlazlo  hope the doctor is helpful today, let us know how you get on.

i just called the fertility nurse and she doesn't want me to restart the tablets until she has checked my lining on Monday. More waiting . . .


----------



## mejulie40

Bluebell - i have to test early docs orders due to high chance mc.. in past early ovulation = early af same amount of days.
how are you feeling hun? x

Hello everyone else x

Afm - cd21 decided not to bother with day 21 bloods just wait & see what happens.. had high results before & still no bfp plus opk already shown i ovulated.. still no symptoms at all who knows what is happening in there..


----------



## spudlin

Evening ladies,

Well I'm off to my hosp appt tomorrow, who knows what will be said. Well except for IVF, but then he says that everytime I go  

I still have my 2 rounds clomid left to take when OH finally gets home from work at Christmas, so it will be in the new year. Who knows eh, maybe 2014 will be our year  

I am supplemented to the hilt, I literally rattle when I walk lol and the weight is still coming off yet I am still getting a chocolate fix, gotta love slimming world  

I am feeling a little apprehensive about my appt, not sure why as I am otherwise feeling quite ok at the min. I suppose it's just the thought of seeing the specialist when OH is away and I can't talk to him about it all  

I'll fill you all in tomorrow.

Love and dust to all


----------



## Myxini

Good luck for the appointment Spudlin. Maybe take some notes while you're there? I always find it hard to remember stuff that's been said when I go alone for some reason...

Wlazlo - how did your appointment go?
Julie - I bet the lack of symptoms is just down to it being a different drug. Fingers crossed.

Hello everyone else, too. I hope everyone's ok. 

AFM *CD16* and did DTD last night. Still a bit of cramping but no ewcm today.

I've been to the "big city"  tonight to get slightly sloshed on Glühwein _*hic*_ and stuffed on Bratwurst and chestnuts and chocolate - ie. German Christmas Market. We've actually decided not to really celebrate Christmas this year. Some nice food (but not necessarily Christmassy stuff), some lazing around, no pressure to arrange anything at all or participate. As nice as these markets all are, I don't have any Christmas spirit at all this year, so it's a relief of a decision.


----------



## wlazlo1983

Hi girls, just a quick update after my appointment with a doctor. So as I was thinking IVF, is the next step for us. With our age and my egg reserve my consultant thinks that we are great candidates. At the moment I need to ensure all of my tests are up to date, a few of them are only valid for 6 months and I had them all done in March. So starting from next week I'm going to start organising it all and hopefully in January everything can be send to CCG for my funding to be approved and then fingers crossed it will get approved. We will choose Woking Nuffield as our clinic, as we have already seen the consultant privately  there and he is great! So a bit of a waiting game for now....

In the meantime, I have been given 3 months supply of Clomid and Provera to induce AF. So at least it won't feel like we are not doing anything while waiting. I will tested again this morning and it's bfn for sure, I think I will start provera tonight or tomorrow I just need to calculate some dates etc to ensure my and hubby are in the same country etc. I will try to take it easy this time round, no symptom spotting, just relax... It will be hard but hopefully we won't need the Ivf. 

How is everybody else?

Bluebell, have are you feeling? Is everything ok? I can imagine you are still very very careful.

Spudlin, good luck for your appointment! Hopefully like me you will get some answers.

Littlechicken, good luck on Monday. Hope your lining is ok and they will either give you more tablets or maybe get AF in the meantime.

Julie, how are you? Any symptoms yet?

Mamabear, how are you doing?

Myxini, symptoms sound promising, hope last night was a success.

Good luck to everybody else, lots of baby dust!!!


----------



## mejulie40

Bluebell - thinking of you today. pray all is good at scan & lo is waving at you x


----------



## Bluebell84

Hello everyone

My scan went well today, heartbeat and blood flow seen and measuring 7 weeks and 5 days. I'm happy but still cautious.

Me Julie - massive luck for all your testing coming up!   the only symptom I had was cramps

Wlazlo - I'm glad your appointment went well and that's positive that you have a 2014 'plan' and in the meantime get to try with clomid. When do you start your provera? Best of luck xx

Spudlin - hope your appointment goes well

Myxini - chilled out December sounds good. Are you bothering with opks this cycle? 

Lilchicken - I hope you get the all clear on Monday x

Hello mbear!

Hello everyone else 

X


----------



## littlechicken

yay so pleased bluebell. Ive been checking all day to see if you've given us an update. Sure your bound to be cautious but hope you can relax a bit now


----------



## mejulie40

Bluebell - i know its still early days & you prob hold your breath at every scan but i have a good feeling this lo is a fighter x


----------



## wlazlo1983

Great news Bluebell. Xxxx


----------



## spudlin

Fab scan news bluebell  

My appt went kind of how I'd expected despite the clinic running over an hour late!! Nothing new there though.  

I went in with my only question being about dhea and to my surprise he brought it up before me, which I thought was a bit spooky.

He said something about male hormones so I said do you mean dhea, and I told him I had been reading about it. He agreed that it is more widely used in the states but then went on to say, as are most things!! He wouldn't fully commit himself, but did say it won't do any harm to take it and then went on to advise me to take it for 3 months prior to ivf if that is where we wish to go next (strongly recommended which I already knew).  So I guess he does rate it but maybe due to nhs or something he can't be seen to push something that has minimal UK research. I didn't tell him I had already ordered it lol  

So, this is were I am at. I am about to start dhea, I am supplemented to the hilt and some normality seems to be returning in that I am getting af without meds  Something I have not experienced in such a long time now.

I am still losing weight on slimming world and am determined to shed at least another stone cos I feel fab  

And my clomid journey is over guys    

The plan now is to chill on my supplements for 3 months then it is IVF for us. We don't need to rush a referral as we will be private so no waiting list. I plan to enjoy Christmas and having my gorgeous hubby home at last and hopefully get a skiing trip booked.

I am feeling very positive going into 2014 and want to share my positive vibes with all you lovely ladies  

I will check in from time to time to see how you are all doing, very best of luck girlies.


----------



## littlechicken

Spudlin and wlazlo glad you have both got a new plan for next year. Really hope 2014 is your year.
good luck if you are testing today mejulie.
ive had dull ache for a few days but still no af so it might as well not bother turning up now as appt is Monday afternoon. I work will all men so keep having to come up with different reasons why i need time off. My boss would die if i told him the real reason - he would be mortified   
hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## spudlin

Littlechicken, you may be surprised by the blokes you work with. They may be embarrassed so let you go whenever you need to. Just say gynae issues, soon gets everyone squirming  

Works with my boss and she is female, although that is debatable at times


----------



## mejulie40

quick update - decided not to test today... will do it in morn.. will let you know.. still no symptoms at all not even norm af ones.,,


----------



## mejulie40

Bfn this morn.. could be too early but just have feeling we are out this month..

catch up with you all later x


----------



## littlechicken

Sorry mejulie. Maybe it is just that you tested too early like you said. If not I'm going to use this year's birthday wish that 2014 is the year for all of us. Hope you are ok anyway.
xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Julie, I hope it's still too early, give it a few days.

Spudlin, I'm glad you got some answers too.

Littlechicken, good luck tomorrow, hope they nurse will be helpful.

Me, AF showed up today after only two days on Provera. Going for a day 2 FSH test tomorrow, HIV and hopefully chlamydia as I need them to send everything for the IVF referral. Also starting Clomid tomorrow, I willy ry and relax this time round! 

Lots of baby dust to you all ladies, xxx


----------



## MamaBear2014

Hello Ladies, sorry for not posting much lately.. 
Mejulie I really hope you get a bfp in the next few days xx

Afm..
Well I never got my cb dual hormone tests and its been horrible without them!  I oredered some internet cheapies which r useless so we run out to boots and got some of their own opks and started testing cd15 which should of been o day... I had all negatives so far but ive had an increase of cm so im hoping ive eitherd ovulated or going too.  Based on my clomid I should ovulate between cd 12 to cd17 and today is cd16. 
Its very difficult cos without a clear indication of o I can not arrange a day21 blood test. 

I also had a nasty fall on Saturday down my stairs so feeling very sore.

Xx


----------



## littlechicken

Oh no - hope you are ok mamabear - that sounds nasty.

Just got back from my scan and my lining is only a few mm so i am ok to start clomid tomorrow. Bit concerned though that in 40+ days I have only managed a few mm of growth as i think you need at least 8 for implantation? The doctor said this could be another problem for me to contend with and will see what happens with this round of clomid but we may need to look at other options. Has anyone else ever had this problem? Been googling what i can do to try and boost my lining now (foods, supplements etc) so would be grateful for any ideas. Would be nice if things could just start being straight forward.

Hope everyone is ok. I'm glad monday is over now and i've got my pajamas on


----------



## mejulie40

wlazlo - best of luck this cycle hun x

Mamabear - hope you are ok after that fall x

Littlechicken - this happened to me... doc changed my meds to tamoxifen as clomid gave me extra follies but made my lining too thin.. 

Spudlin - glad you got some answers x

Bluebell - how are you feeling pregnant lady x

Afm - cd26 bfn again  got some strange stabbing pains near right ovary tonight no idea whats causing it.. will keep testing till af arrives or not!


----------



## littlechicken

I don't believe it (like victor meldrew says it). 2 weeks after stopping norethisterone and on the very morning i am finally allowed to start taking clomid af decides to appear. Brilliant. Oh is downstairs doing a hot water bottle as these cramps are awful. I know its now only a delay of one extra day this time but it feels like someone is conspiring against me.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hi everyone, I'm due to start clomid tomorrow and I'm wondering what's the best time to take it? I've looked and looked, I know it'll be somewhere but I can't find anything. 
AndLou x


----------



## mejulie40

Andlou - i take mine late eve & feel i had less side effects.. best of luck hun.. stay on this thread as lots of support for you x


----------



## littlechicken

Hi andlou. We will be starting together so that's nice. I was told to take it in the morning - not sure if there is any reason for that. I've read that some people take it at night to help with side effects but i took in the morning last time and was fine. Not sure I've helped there at all!
good luck x


----------



## Myxini

Hey all. I hope you're all doing ok this fine Tuesday.

AndLou - Welcome and good luck. I was told it really didn't matter what time of day you take it, so I took mine in the mornings, just because that's when I take my other pills, so I thought I'd be more likely to remember it then.

Mejulie - I'm so sorry it's till BFN.  Still, there's hope as long as AF stays away and still time for it to change.

LittleChicken - Argh, what a witch AF is!  Hope she buggers off soon, and stays off for the right reasons this time.

Wlazlo - Good to hear you have a plan of action in place now for IVF and getting all the tests done. Still, let's hope these next 3 months will mean you won't need it, eh?

MamaBear - Oh dear; hope you're not too badly hurt.

Spudlin - I'm glad your appointment went well as well, and the best of luck for your next stage!  I asked my doctor about DHEA too, but she didn't think it would be beneficial for me because of PCOS. Meh. I'm glad too that you can go for a private clinic; much less hassle I'm sure. 

AFM it's *CD22* and I had my hospital appointment today. All pretty positive. The plan is to continue on Clomid for another three months and if that doesn't bring us a BFP, move on to IVF at St. Mary's. (We don't get to choose where to go, sadly). I didn't actually get a prescription for more Clomid yet, because the consultant wanted to check my progesterone levels in this cycle first, and determine from that whether to keep me on 50mg or go upto 100mg. The doc actually said we'd need to wait till next month as I was past day21 now, but whining won the day and I had the test done while down at the hospital.  They also took all my IVF referral bloods today, so in 3-4 months' time that'll all be ready to go if need be. DH will have to have his bloods done at our GP's.

I'm also feeling ok. Positive surprise: the hospital scales showed two lb less than in August (probably just because I skipped breakfast, but still!). DH took the whole day off, so nice lunch out together and now chilling out at home.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Thanks for the welcome everyone   Think I'll just see how I feel in the morning, I'll probably take it with the rest. This is the first time on clomid, the last 3 cycles have been natural with no joy though. I've just had a laparoscopy so hopefully that's done some good. 
Best of luck to everyone xx


----------



## MamaBear2014

Hi Everyone
Can you help me?
I took clomid days 3-7 this cycle,  i was expecting to ovulate 5- 10 days later as the clomid leaflet said..so from cd 12 to cd 17.  (I ovulated on cd 14 last cycle).  

Today is CD17, and because i didnt have my cb dual hormone opks tests i have no idea if i ovulated or when?  i brought some cheap ones from fertility plan off of ebay but they are useless!! so on cd 14 i started testing with boots opks but although ive been getting a line its not classed as a positive!

So i dont know if we should be still bms-ing or not? i was wondering if the fall could have messed me up??

i had ewcm the past two days and been very slippery down below TMI sorry and ive had some twinges in my left ovary  

Any help or advise would be gratefully received as im feeling so confused xx


----------



## littlechicken

Hi mama bear. I've not got as far as ovulation yet but as long as you've got ewcm i would crack on. That was the advice i was given anyway.
hope you are feeling better after the fall. I had to throw a pair of slippers away after they tried to kill me on the stairs once


----------



## Jessting

Hello Ladies!

I hope you don't mind me joining in. I have been desperate to join you all and today I FINALLY got my Clomid prescription - although I'm sure I'll not be quite so keen when I start taking it. I don't think I will start until after Christmas as I want to have a nice stress free one! But I'm hoping you'll let me hang around til I start! Xx


----------



## littlechicken

Hi jessting. Welcome to the group


----------



## mejulie40

Mamabear - i would say all the signs show you are fertile & coming up to ovulation so go get jiggy hun  x

Littlechicken - how are you x

Jess - welcome to the group & best of luck x

Hello everyone else x

Afm - cd28 - still bfn so not going to test anymore.. had stabbing pains around ovaries  & (tmi) feeling like something is falling inside (only way to describe it) guessing its my lining & af is on her way.. oh well want to scream & shout but whats the point will just enjoy christmas & pray 2014 is the year we all get our dreams come true...

love & babydust to you all xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Morning everyone x I've took it whilst I've remembered. Might not have gotten another chance today anyway, not with mum and gran dragging me around the shops  . 
Hope everyone is well. 
Mejulie40, I'd try and enjoy christmas best you can then hopefully 2014 will be the one for you x


----------



## MamaBear2014

Just a quickie... Mejulie u were right!! Got a verrry positive opk just now  weve been bms-ing cd9. Cd13. Cd14. Cd15. Cd17. Today its cd18 and poor hubby will b so pleased hes got another couple of days lol


----------



## Myxini

Yay MamaBear - happy BD!
So sorry it was still bfn Julie.  
Welcome Jessting and hello everyone else.

Had a horrible night of fainting, puking and diarrhea. Not pretty when it all happens at once!  
I feel better today, but quite shaky and tired. No idea if it was something I ate, or a bug or something. Uuurgh.


----------



## mejulie40

Myxini - i had that last week.. tum still not right.. hope u feel better soon x


----------



## KH1986

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't me joining you. Ive just taken my first round of clomid 100mg tablets,I'm on CD8 today & have my scan next Monday,fingers crossed everything looks good! I've not had any side effects which concerns me cos I'm worried it hasn't worked  did anybody else find they had no side effects? 

Good luck to everyone! Xxx


----------



## littlechicken

Hi kh. Welcome to the group. I am on day 1 of 100mg. On my first round i took 50mg and had sleeplessnes, rage and was really teary but ended in no dominant follicle. I wouldn't worry about having no side effects im sure its not an indication of whether its worked or not. I think you either get them or you don't. Good luck with your scan x x


----------



## mejulie40

Kh - welcome to the group.. there are many ladies on here that had no probs with meds.. make the most of it hun


----------



## Jessting

Thanks for the welcome everyone  Hope you are all ok

KH - Good luck, I didn't have symptoms when I took it last time. I think everyone is different.

Myxini - Hope you are feeling better now, nothing worse than a bug.

AFM - Just found out my little bro and his even younger wife
are expecting. I took it better than I thought I would. I think it helped that they told me on my own and were really worried about how to
do it right. It was nice they were so sensitive about it. Plus it really is nice to be an Auntie! But isn't it horrid to feel left behind?!! That's all brother and sister in laws pregnant or with young children apart from us! I suppose sat least don't feel in a race when you're so behind everyone else.

Xx


----------



## littlechicken

Hi Jess - I'm in the same situation. My brother and sis in law are having a baby in Jan (as is my best mate). My brother came round to break the news with the scan pic the day after I had my pcos diagnosis so I just about held it together. Obviously im over the moon for them but you do wonder when it will be your turn. 

Day 2 of clomid done and no crying yet! Doing well this time.

Hope everyone else is ok. xxx


----------



## KH1986

Thank you for the lovely welcome. I'll keep you all updated as I have my scan on Monday  Good luck to everyone & hopefully we will all get the happiness we all deserve soon xxx


----------



## spudlin

Just popping in to say hi, just so no one forgets me  

For all the lovely ladies with pregnant relatives/friends etc. I am in the same position and have been numerous times since I began this journey. Early days I really did struggle and at times couldn't even bear to look at anyone pregnant in the street or deal with babies, which is extremely hard when you are a health visitor  

These days I just figure that feeling down and negative won't help me get pregnant or stop others having babies so I make a conscious effort to stay focused on my own journey and not other peoples.

It must be working as lots of people have commented recently on how amazing and well I am looking. Just didn't realise how bad or unwell I may have looked previously  

Good luck on all your journeys, I'm Au natural at the minute in preparation for possible IVF start in the spring


----------



## mejulie40

Spudlin - i feel the same.. took a while but was so lost in my own journey i couldnt be happy for anyone else... i was always sad... then i realised they could be me.. i would want people to be happy if i was preggie.. life can suck & this journey is sooooo hard but we should enjoy others babies esp as we get to play & cuddle then but rtn them when they cry or nappy stinks lol... 
i believe i will be a mummy its just not my time yet... pray all our dreams come true very soon x


----------



## wlazlo1983

Welcome Jess and KH! Good luck or your cycles, x

Spudlin, all natural sounds great! Good luck!

Littlechicken, how are you feeling? 

Mambear, how are you? 

Julie, lots of baby dust to you!!!

CD6 today, last tablets today. Apart from hot flashes I have been just fine. Quite easy this time round!

How is everybody else feeling? Xxx


----------



## littlechicken

Hi everyone.
im on last day of clomid now and excited about my scan on Thursday. Don't know why because i think my lining will be thin even if I do have a follicle. Maybe i think going to the hospital for news seems like im actually doing something rather than waiting around for af and to take tablets. 
going to try and be positive anyway although today might be hard as having family lunch and no doubt sister in law will be moaning about how horrible it is being pregnant.. . Breathe and smile . . .
love to everyone. Hope everyone is ok.
xx x


----------



## Myxini

Hello all. I hope you're all doing ok.

Welcome KH, and good luck!
Littlechicken - Fingers crossed for next week's scan. I get what you mean about being excited to "do something". 
Wlazlo - Glad to hear side effects aren't too bad this time around.

AFM - bleurgh. I'm *CD27* now. I've only got one test in the cupboard, so I think I'll only bother testing, if AF doesn't show up c. cd31 or something. No AF symptoms or any other symptoms really, and I'm in no way hopeful for this cycle. I'm actually still sick. The stomach thing morphed into a chesty cold, and with asthma that's not great. DH is down with the same bug too.  It's coughing, sneezing and moaning all around, really. Lemsip and crisps for lunch...


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Evening everyone, hope everyone's well x

*Myxini*, fingers crossed you just never know  X
*Littlechicken*, I finished mine today too and scan on Thursday. I've not had one before, always did natural cycles. What's good do you know? X
*Wlazlo1983*, glad you only had the hot flashes. I thought I'd set on fire sometimes! It was ridiculous. I've never been so moody  neither. Wasn't expecting it to be that bad  hopefully we won't be needing to take them again x
*Kh1986*, best of luck for tomorrow x
*MeJulie40*,  that your dreams come true x


----------



## Myxini

Hey AndLou, sorry to hear you've got side effects. When we saw the doc earlier this week she asked if I'd been having mood swings. I said that no, I don't really think it's been very different moodwise... DH gave a small cough and had _an expression_.  Good luck for Thursday!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Ha, an 'expression' that's made me laugh. So hope I don't have to take these again. I'm still bloody hot/cold, hot/cold, driving me quite mad! X


----------



## wlazlo1983

AndLou that doesn't sound nice at all, I hope it goes away really soon and like you said let's hope we don't need to do it ever again!

Myxini, no symptoms might be a great sign! Keeping everything crossed for you!

Littlechicken good luck for your scan, I booked my very late this time as I OV very very late but I think I need to move it a few days earlier now. I hope you lining is ok, have you tried kiwis? I'm not sure if it was true or not but it worked for me

Good luck everybody else, xxx


----------



## littlechicken

Wlazlo i got a load of kiwis on the big shop this week so ill try them. Thanks for the tip. 
andlou I couldn't sleep at all on Friday night because i was either boiling hot or freezing cold. Even told oh off for having his arm too near me. Glad the tablets are over now. Scan is fine, they will just check to see if you've got a dominant follicle. Not sure what happens if you do as not got that far yet.
someone has a scan today but cant remember who. Is it kh? Good luck to whoever it is.
hope everyone else is ok today  
xx


----------



## KH1986

Hi ladies, 

Hope everybody is well. Just a small update,I had my day 12 scan today & it showed 1 good follie at 16mm & 2 others at about 10mm. So I have to go back Friday for them to check the other 2 (or just 1) don't get much bigger otherwise they've told me we won't be able to try this month  

Fingers crossed for everybody xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hi everyone, just wanted to say hello. Hope everyone's well and coping ok? X


----------



## Myxini

Welp, no natural cycle miracles for us. It's *cd30* and I tested a bfn this morning, and on cue AF cramps have started. I hope the witch turns up soon now and doesn't leave me hanging. Annoyingly it looks like we're having another natural cycle, as the hospital hasn't got round to sending me the new prescription yet. I asked after it, but apparently it might take "a few weeks". 

At least housebuying is going well and all the searches are now back with no bad results.  Now we'll just wait around for everyone's solicitors to juggle dates, I guess.


----------



## MamaBear2014

Hi ladies.  Apologies for not posting much lately.  I wasnt sure anything was happening this cycle so I decided I would get a blood test (day21) as I should have ovulated on cd15 and I had ewcm on cd16 so 7 days later was monday. I just got the results and it was 47.6!!!! 
I am shocked. 

I had a positive opk on cd 19 3days later. ..so ive also booked in for a test tomorrow which is 7days later...so should I bother?  

Ive been so gassey again since ovulation lol and occasionally crampy.

Hubby is not liking the wind but ive told him it will be worse when im preggy haha

Sorry for a me post xxx


----------



## littlechicken

Good luck with your scan tomorrow andlou. Let us know how you get on. I've written a list of all my dates to take along as the doctor always asks something in unprepared for. 
hope everyone is ok.
mama bear I've got no idea what those results mean but it sounds good. Hope this is your month


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Thanks *littlechicken*, will do. X

Hope everyone's well today? X


----------



## littlechicken

My scan showed no dominant follicle again so 100mg hasn't done the trick. Really upset as was hoping to at least get off the starting blocks this month. Consultant said to continue at 100mg for a few more cycles. Has anyone else not ovulated at 100mg the first time but done so after a few goes?
hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Oh *littlechicken*, I am sorry  Hope your ok. Hopefully you'll be good to go next month xx


----------



## KH1986

Sorry to hear that little chicken. Fingers crossed for next month! I've had stomach cramps all day today,I'm on cd16. Could this be ovulation? I have a scan in the morning anyway,so would the nurse be able to tell if I've already ovulated? Sorry for all the questions. Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Kh1986*, yes the nurse should be able to tell. The remains of the follicle should be there. X


----------



## littlechicken

How did you get on andlou? Hoping you had some good news.
kh good luck tomorrow as well.
I've booked acupuncture for Monday to see if that helps. Sure it cant hurt


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Littlechicken*, it was all good thanks. I've 3 follicles, 2 at 10ish and one at just over 15. So this one should be 21/23 by ovulation time. The nurse said this was good. Glad that's out of the way now, hopefully we'll be doing number 4 on Monday. Hope your ok? X
Morning to everyone else, sorry only a quick one. Really need to find my work boots, I put them somewhere 3 weeks ago and now I can't find them. And look at the time! Xx


----------



## littlechicken

Excellent, that's such good news


----------



## MamaBear2014

Wheres everyone gone? Bluebell, mejulie.... hope everyone is ok.

Well im currently 11dpo according to ff, i cant believe i ovulated around cd15/16 its such a shock.. i have had a lot of stomach aches for about 3 days now and a lot of wind.  the wind and the brown marking on ST are the same as last cycle but not the stomach ache...i literally am rolling about feeling like someone is yanking my insides inwards. boobs have gone very swollen again and im bloated (not surpirsing with all the wind). my pelvis just twinges even if i turn over or sneeze.  i am waking to wee which is not fun as i am getting little sleep at mo which im not sure if its because weve recently changed rooms or because of the wind which seems to release in the evenings.....hubby thinks im stocking it up just for him but seriously i cant get rid of much any earlier lol i just get so embarressed because it literally stinks of sour eggs!!!!!!   
ive also been very hungry, i am wanting lots of small meals which isnt like me, normally id eat a main meal and thats about it but currently im wanting breakie and supper!!!
i was in town yesterday and became totally broady over a little monkey toy and demanded hubby got it for our baby! 

I am really hoping this is our time as we are all ready and willing to have this child and i would just love to share the news with family at christmas....fingers crossed.


----------



## Myxini

Hey all. Lots of people from this thread have now moved on to other things or are waiting to do so, which I guess explains some quiet. 
I also think this time of year can bring some of us down so it might even be easier not to think about TTC all the time and visit forums as much.

MamaBear - The symptoms sound promising; I really wish you'll have the best ever present this Christmas!
AndLou - Great news about your follies!
LittleChicken - I'm sorry the scan didn't show good news. From what I understand acupuncture's been really helpful for lots of people - I hope you'll be one of them!
KH - I hope you had good news in your scan.

AFM AF arrived on cue and I'm on CD2 now, having to have another natural cycle.  I actually wanted to come and wish you all Merry Christmas because I'm planning to be missing in action until next cycle and restarting Clomid, I think.  I hope you'll all have a nice time over the holidays, and wish the best of luck to your cycles! See you next year!


----------



## gemmad83

Hello ladies, I have been away a while as trying to forget about TTC as much as poss leading up to Christmas! Sorry this is a bit of a me post but I went to the consultant on Tuesday and she has referred us for IVF, apparently the rules have changed where I live so now we are entitled to 2 free cycles of IVF, whereas we wouldn't have been eligible at all prior to that as I already have a 7 year old son. The referral will take around 6 months until we start the ball rolling so I have been given 3 more months of clomid at 100mg.  The last 3 months have been at 50mg and it showed that I only just ovulated.  I really hope the clomid works as I am petrified about IVF but needs must!! Plus, we can't rule out a miracle this month, I am due to test on Christmas Eve, what a Christmas present if it was a BFP.

Hope you are all ok, and Happy Christmas to you all xx


----------



## KH1986

Hi ladies. Good luck to all that are due to test soon...fingers crossed it will be a very merry christmas! I had another scan today which showed a follicle at 23mm so fingers crossed I will ovulate very soon,although the nurse said there was a chance I ovulated yesterday. It Would be lovely for clomid to work on my first round  don't want to get my hopes up though xxx


----------



## Bluebell84

Hello ladies

Mbear - I'm really pleased to read that you ovulate again. Your symptoms sound positive and I hope they mean a bfp for you. Not long to wait until you know 

Kh1986 - 23 sound v good  lots of bding for you recently I hope. Good luck and yes it would be lovely if it worked first time

Gemma - that's great you get a go at Ivf. It also gives you a 'plan' whilst continuing with the clomid. Best of luck for testing Xmas eve

Myxini - I wish you all the luck in the world for 2014 xx

Little chicken - I'm sorry the scan wasn't great news. I always ovulated late in clomid and my consultant had told me to increase to 150mg which I was going to do. If you don't ovulate next month maybe see if you call up and ask about this

Andlou - happy bding!! 

Mejulie - I hope you are okay Hun xxx

Afm - I've been avoiding the site as I'm extremely paranoid about everything. I went for a scan yesterday 9 weeks + 5 days and everything is looking normal. Phew! Roll on 12 weeks

I also saw on another board that Carly82 who used to on this board had got a bfp on her first Ivf after leaving clomid for egg sharing. Try to keep the hope xxx


----------



## cally_y2k

Hello Ladies
I hope you don't mind me joining you?

I'm on Clomid too, 2nd cycle.  
My first cycle of it was ridiculously complicated and ended up in a miscarriage at 5 weeks.  I had a cycle free of any treatment in October/November and now I'm in the 2WW of my second cycle.

I'm sure you ladies know what it's like - I can't bear to wait to test.  I did one this morning and it was a BFN, but I am only on day20 so there's still hope.  I read somewhere that Ovulation tests can kinda detect pregnancy.  I had positive OPK on CD12&13 then they went back to negative til today, todays OPK was positive so I'm hoping that's a good sign?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Bluebell84*, that's great news, not long until the 12 week one x

*cally_y2k*, welcome and best of luck. Hope you don't go too mad in the next 2 weeks. What a lovely start to the new year that would be x

*KH1986*, any news? X

*gemmad83*, great news about the ivf, but hopefully you won't need it! X

*Myxini*, merry Xmas. X

Hope everyone else is ok too. We're having number 4 done in the morning so will start the longest 2 weeks ever yet again. I'm hopeful this time round I think so I've got fingers and everything else crossed too xx


----------



## littlechicken

Hi. Hope your iui went well andlou. Hope its 4th time lucky for you.
welcome to the group cally


----------



## littlechicken

Hadn't finished then. . . 
bluebell im glad your latest scan was all good. I hope you are managing to enjoy it and aren't too anxious.
mama bear, i hope your wind has improved   and you get some good news. When can you do a test?
hi to everyone else. Hope you are all ok. X x


----------



## cally_y2k

hi
Can anyone help?

I am on Clomid - had positive OPK on CD12&13 then they went negative for a week.  I was curious so I tested again on CD 20,21 &23 and theyre positive again.  I've taken 2 pregnancy tests on CD20 & CD23 any theyre both negative.  What could this mean?

Really don't want to spend xmas questioning
xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Sorry can't help but is your clinic not open? I'd try giving someone there a ring. X


----------



## cally_y2k

No

there is only one gyne for the whole city and he moves around to different hospitals and clinics everyday.  So you can never get hold of him until he sends you a letter giving u a follow up appointment every 3 months.

U basically get given 6 cycles of Clomid and left to it.

Nowhere is open around here on xmas eve anyway :-(


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Just googled this and apparently 3% of women ovulate twice a month? This could explain it I suppose? X


----------



## mejulie40

Cally - had a few ladies on here who got poss on opks later on.. clomid can really mess with our bodies & minds.. how long would a usual cycle be for you x

Hello everyone sorry been awol just needed some time out 
hope you are all well.. good to hear all good at scan bluebell..

wishing you all a merry christmas & pray 2014 is a magical year for us all xxx


----------



## Jessting

Hi Everyone

Just popping on to wish you all a very Merry Christmas.
Xxx


----------



## cally_y2k

Thanks ladies for your help

The ovulation tests are negative now :-( (CD24).

My cycles are very irregular and can vary from 25-78 days long.  That's why I'm on Clomid.  
I'm loosing hope for this month cos I heard that you cant be pregnant if u get negative ovulation tests later on in ur cycle.

Merry Christmas everyone - hope Santa sends the stork to us all xxx


----------



## KH1986

Merry christmas everybody! Hope you've all had a lovely day  I'm on CD21 & have had a urine infection the last 3 days  and this morning woke up to find I've had a small amount of spotting. Any advice on what you think this could be? I'm not due a period til at least next week,that's if they go back to a 28 day cycle. Thanks xxx


----------



## MamaBear2014

CD32 and spotting.  Its so frustrating to know im ovulating on clomid but for some reason no pregnancy Hope everyone has a good christmas x


----------



## wlazlo1983

Hello ladies,

Hope you are all having great Christmas! 

KH, would the spotting not be implantation You can get some spotting around this time, just an idea?

Cally, are you ok? I've never heard about double ovulation but hope it turns out ok for you. Good luck, xxx

Littlechicken how are you doing? I'm so sorry yours can wasn't good. How long your cycles are normally, maybe you will just ovulate later. Clomid messes up so much. I will still keep my fingers crossed for you!

Me, while waiting for the IVF referral my doctor gave me three months of Clomid. I took it this motnth 2-6 and because if Christmas kind of forgot about it, had a scan booked for cd 16 which was Monday! and... I couldn't believe it but had a folicle of 23mm on my right ovary, I never had a big one like that. I got hcg shot and thank god my hubby and me are around for a few days! Fingers crossed!

Merry Christmas everybody!!!


----------



## cally_y2k

Feeling really low today (CD25) I just know that its not going to be good news for the pregnancy test I can take just before new year.

I am also wondering how you ladies all go about getting scans and shots etc while youre on Clomid.  This is my second month on it and I have enough upstairs to last me for 4 months more but I have not been offered any scans, appointments, shots or anything.  I was told to contact my gynae again after the cLomid has all gone (if it hasn't worked).  I thought this was normal but the more I read the more I hear of women going for scans to check their follicles etc - why haven't I been offered any of this?

Am feeling very down, frustrated and alone recently


----------



## cally_y2k

An ovulation test I took today is positive again - rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr What does this mean?!?


----------



## littlechicken

Hi cally. You aren't on your own. We all understand. 
at my hospital i have to ring up on first day of af to book a scan for day 10. I assumed all hospitals would be the same but obviously not. I would ring up and speak to someone and find out whether they can do you a scan. Maybe they can advise in the positive opks too.
don't give up hope yet for this month x x


----------



## Jessting

Hi Cally

You're definitely not alone. When I start after Christmas I won't
get scans or hcg shots. I do get a blood test to check that I've ovulated, then I go back to discuss the next month. I think different hospitals do different things. My hospital doesn't have fertility specialism so it can't offer scans and stuff but if it doesn't work then I will be transferred to a fertility clinic. I think you should at least get a blood test to check it's working as if it's not they should be upping your does. I find ring the secretary of my Gynae very useful as they sort most problems out!! Good luck!!

Thinking about everyone testing in the coming weeks and wishing you all baby dust xx


----------



## MamaBear2014

No scans only prog check to confirm ovulation.  Hence why I dont know what's happening lol


----------



## wlazlo1983

Cally, don't give up yet! I think every hospital does it differently, my nhs one doesn't offer any scans just blood test on day 21 that check your progesterone levels to tell if you ovulated. I'm sure you can get them via your gp too if you say you are going with fertility treatment. I get my scans done privately, hcg shots etc too. It dies get quite pricey I'm not going to lie. Call you gynaecologist, I'm sure they can answer some questions, normally the secretaries are great as they deal with stuff like that all the time!

Good luck to everybody else, xxx


----------



## cally_y2k

Thanks everyone

My gynae won't offer a blood test on day 21 because he said that I must be on the right dose seeing as it worked last time (I miscarried at 5 weeks).  I tried ringing the secretary when things started going wrong last time and she said that there was nothing she could do except email the gynae (cos he only works at each centre 1/2 days a fortnight) and hope he answers - he didn't so I went to my gp who said that he wasn't specialised enough to deal with it, he then contacted my gynae and I got a letter offering me an appointment for in 4 weeks time.  Of course by then it was too late 

How much ish are youre scans, shots etc if you don't mind me asking - think that's what im going to have to do.

Preg test today (CD26) negative


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Cally*, we paid £75 for a scan. I had this on day 10 and this was the only one. They were just making sure there was no more than 3 follicles and the size was ok. This was at manchester fertility. X


----------



## wlazlo1983

Callys, I'm in Surrey and I pay £90 for a scan. The first three months I had sometimes three scans a month to check the follicles starting around day 10-very expensive!!! I discovered I always ovulate late, so this month I haven't booked my scan until day 16 and my follicle was ab.23mm so I was given hcg shot which was £50. 

I hope you can manage to organize sth, good luck! You are not alone!!! Xxx


----------



## MamaBear2014

I really need some advice ladies. ..

I had a positive ovulation blood result which would put my o day at around cd16. I also had a positive opk on cd19 but did not have this confirmed.

I started spotting on Christmas Day evening cd32 but still only getting a pad of brown blood..apart from the occasional little red blood when wiping..

I am so confused because normally by now I would have been bleeding heavily red and getting through pads...ive been only using two a day and thats only for my personal preference as I could just use one. 

Should I be concerned?  For anyone new im only under the gp so im not getting any extra meds or scans etc.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Mamabear*, think this is probably the clomid. The doctor did tell me it can mess about with things, making it lighter, heavier, longer or shorter. Xx


----------



## cally_y2k

Ovulation tests still positive - that's a week so far
preg tests still negative


----------



## gemmad83

Hi ladies, has anyone else gone from 50mg to 100mg clomid and noticed their temper flare really bad? I don't know if i am having a bad few days or whether the clomid is sending me over the edge. I scream at anyone who even looks at me wrong at the moment and i am only on day 3 of clomid... God help my poor husband and son.

Mamabear, I have noticed on the clomid my periods have changed. My cycle has gone from the normal 30 days to between 32 and 34 days and they arent lasting as long, usually last 4-5 days but now 2-3, first 2 days really heavy  

Good luck everyone


----------



## cally_y2k

CD28

Negative Pregnancy Test

Positive Ovulation Test still 

Have tried to look at the NHS website for info but there's nothing - when I go on the symptom checker it just says call 111 NHS direct.  It is almost impossible to get through and I feel daft contacting them cos I bet they'll just tell me to wait longer


----------



## littlechicken

Hi cally. I am no expert but did some googling like andlou. Found an opk faq page that says clomid can give a false positive if you test too early. Also, if you have pcos (not sure if you do) that can give false results too. Sorry, this is probably no help at all.
Gemma, i got quite bad tempered on 100mg although wouldn't admit it to oh at the time. My worst side effect is the hot flushes which seem to continue all through my cycle.
x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*gemmad83*, I was on 50mg I think? Anyway whatever it was I was a right moody cow. I moaned and snapped at anyone that dare breath or look in my direction. I also suffered with hot flashes throughout, I particularly enjoyed these the nights before a 13 1/2 hour shift ! Hopefully you'll be over this soon enough. Xx


----------



## cally_y2k

I have been in contact with NHS Direct.  After speaking to 4 different people over 2 hours on and off the phone I was told to stop taking ovulation tests because they could be causing too much stress and are not always accurate, and to take a pregnancy test again in a week, if it's negative just carry on as the GP said.

She was very focussed on me having a "healthy lifestyle" and keeping calm etc.  I was nice to her (lol) but secretly thought 'how the hell can you keep calm and not get stressed out about the most important thing you've ever done in your life, as well as working 50 hours a week and carrying out a Masters Degree on evening, and moving house'

Realistically I am not going to end up waiting a week before testing again


----------



## cally_y2k

Thanks Littlechicken - I am on CD28 and have had positive ov tests for 8 days running now - so it's not too early to ovulate (I ovulated on CD13).

Guess Im just gonna have to wait a week for my period or a positive PG test  Am getting impatient lol


----------



## littlechicken

Oh yes don't you just love it when people advise you just to relax about the whole thing   if only it was that easy. 
sorry i haven't been any help. Have fingers crossed for you still.
x


----------



## gemmad83

Thanks Andlou and littlechicken, you are right, the hot flushes are awful on 100mg, i am awake most of the night as i am too hot to sleep! The temper hasn't calmed down either lol.

Cally if one more person tells me to relax and it will happen I will go mad, so I know how you feel. It's ok for those women who only have to look at their partners and get pregnant isn't it! It will happen so enough for us all though I know it xx


----------



## MissDarcy

Hi
I'm on cd13, having taken 50mg clomid days 4-8. Not sure what to expect or when I'll ovulate having had 3 months of anovulatory cycles.  Temp is finally coming down to what I'd class as normal pre-ov temps.

Just hoping I ovulate tbh so aside from opks do I just wait it out?


----------



## cally_y2k

I think temperatures vary from person to person - it depends whats normal for you

my temperature has no pattern at all - it can be sky high one morning and rock bottom the next with no explanation so I don't rely on temperature at all


----------



## MissDarcy

Should have clarified my statement re 'normal pre ov temps'.  I've been ttc for 18months and had natural cycles until recently. I was temping all this time and my pattern of pre and post ov temps were pretty reliable.

When mine went crashing up and down each day it was because I wasn't ovulating but that's just me.  My chart looked like the Rocky Mountains instead of biphasic pattern so I knew something wasn't right.  It was confirmed by progesterone levels at CD21 thus my reason for meds.  Anyway, hoping it will work but still early days.


----------



## cally_y2k

I keep thinking Im getting pains in my boobs but it must be in my head 

todays preg test was negative


----------



## wlazlo1983

Cally, when should you start testing? Which day are you know? Sore books are good sign, everything  crossed  for you! 

No update here, 21 prog test booked for Friday! Let's hope it worked this month!

Good luck everybody, let's hope this year starts very good for all of us!!!


----------



## KH1986

Hi everyone. Hope everybody is well & looking forward to the new year! I am due to do a test tomorrow  don't know if I want to though as I don't want to be disappointed if its negative. All symptoms seem to have disappeared,had spotting last week on Xmas day & backache this week. Keeping my fingers crossed but don't want to get my hopes up. Is anybody else due to test soon?xxx


----------



## littlechicken

Good luck tomorrow kh. Let us know how you get on. 
nothing to report here. I'm delaying starting norethisterone for a week or so to see if af bothers to show up of own accord. In the mean time i will get a bit more acupuncture done. Also going to cut out alcohol altogether. Hope this help me finally ovulate on clomid.
hope 2014 is a lucky year for us all.
xx


----------



## cally_y2k

You're supposed to start testing on CD28 - its CD30 for me now and I did a First Response test this morning and it was negative.

I feel a little crampy n my boobs hurt occasionally, I also feel a bit sick some days and am off my food.

Went to Drs yesterday cos I've got ear ache and a rash on my face and mouth - he has given me antibiotics, steroids ear spray and cream and said that I have an ear infection and a separate 3 way infection (bacterial, viral & fungus) in and around my mouth :/  He said that both infections are brought on my stress and being run down 

Am not sleeping very well either

Sorry for the moan - feeling rather sorry for myself.

No New Year night out for me - PJs and DVD time I think


----------



## mejulie40

Kh - pray you get a magical bfp when you test x

Cally - clomid & stress can mess up your cycle.. i always got my af between days 25-28 but clomid changed it to 30-34 it really messed with my head too x

Bluebell - hope all is still well with you hun x

Hello everyone else x

Afm - will be leaving this thread as decided no more meds/scans etc.. going to get fit, eat well & enjoy life again.. hoping if we relax it will happen the natural way..

wishing you all the best for the new year & pray all our dreams come true xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Good attitude mamabear, good luck!

KH, wishing you lots of luck when testing! I'm not up for a test until around 8-10 of Jan.

Cally, I'm sorry you are feeling low! Hope 2014 is better for you!

Happy New Year everybody, xxx


----------



## MissDarcy

Well I finally got my CB smiley face today, so happy to see it.  I may be ovulating at long last! Long way to go still but one step closer  

Happy New Year all.


----------



## KH1986

I did a test last night as I had a really good feeling but it was negative. I'm going to wait until the weekend now to test again unless AF appears before. Keeping my fingers crossed  Lets hope 2014 will bring us all lots of BFP's xxx


----------



## littlechicken

That's good news miss Darcy.
kh sorry it was a negative last night


----------



## littlechicken

. . . Stupid phone. . . .hope you are feeling better cally. Triple infection is the last thing you need right now. Hope everyone else is ok. X


----------



## KH1986

Hi ladies. Still no sign of AF & I'm on cd29.i spoke to the nurse today & my blood tests showed I've ovulated  although she says it was a single ovulation & they were hoping for twin ovulation. So if I'm not pregnant in the next 2 months they're going to up my dosage to 150mg! Hope everybody's well xxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Please can I join you all? I have had clomid before with no success but I had ovarian drilling & now I have just started on a new round of clomid. This is my first round with my current partner & I had Icsi with my ex-husband due to male factor infertility after the clomid didn't work. I don't have any children. 

I'm on CD3 & I have had 2 days of clomid so far. I don't remember feeling this hormonal last time & although I also had hot flushes I can't stop crying this time round & I'm really not the emotional type, has anyone else experienced this? X


----------



## littlechicken

Hi charlotte   oh yes i have been emotional on clomid but one cycle was much worse than the other. I'm generally not a weepy person but one day in particular i think i cried every hour. Hope its all worth it! 
kh - good news that you ovulated and clomid is getting you on the right road.
x


----------



## Charlotte022

Littlechicken I hope I don't get any more hormonal or weepy as my employees will think i have turned in to a mad woman if they don't think that already lol! 
KH it's good to hear someone have some success it gives the rest of us some hope! X


----------



## wlazlo1983

Hi Charlotte, I'm in a similar situation, Clomid didnt work for me at all the first time round, after ovarian drilling it got me to ovulate-which is always great news! I was quite emotional every single time I was on it, so I think it's ok. It only lasts a few days, good luck and welcome to the group!

KH that's great news that you ovulated. I'm just going for my progesterone 21 day test today.

Good luck everybody else, xxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Wlazlo that's great that u ovulated on clomid I hope that it works for u & that u don't have to have IVF as it's not easy but it's less emotional than the clomid good luck for your day 21 test x


----------



## littlechicken

Charlotte how did you find the drilling? Think its next on the cards for me if clomid keeps not working. Is it very painful afterwards? X


----------



## cally_y2k

Thick question but what is drilling?

I'm on CD 33 and still nothing
preg tests still negative though 

Back to school (work) on Monday so hopefully will keep my mind off it but then again will stress me out even more working 11 hours a day and uni on the night :/  - Catch 22 eh


----------



## littlechicken

Hi cally. ovarian drilling. Its where they puncture your ovaries a number of times to increase your chances of ovulation. Not sure if its used only for pcos suffers or not.
good luck back at work. You sound really busy you poor thing.
x


----------



## MissDarcy

Well despite my cb smiley face on Wednesday, and high temp the day after, it's crashed back down the last 2 days meaning I didn't ovulate after all.  Roll on #2 of clomid next month


----------



## cally_y2k

CD34 now - still no period.  Is this normal?


----------



## Carly82

Hi everyone.

Ive not been on this thread for months now as my clomid journey ended but still have a look in every so often. I felt i had to comment for cally_y2k as you sound as stressed as i did hun and thought id give you my experience. 

I did 4 months of clomid last yr although i was given 6. The first 2 months were great. Id never really had regular periods but on my first month i took them cd 2-6, got a positive opk on cd 13 and 14 and 21 day bloods gave me a level 35 so showed ovulstion happened. Although i got a bfn,af arrived on day 28 so i was happy. Same happened the following month although bloods came back at over 60 so i really thought clomid was great. 

It all changed in the 3rd month!! Day 28 came and went so i really got my hopes up. U did test after test and all bfns. Af eventually turned up after 52 days! I decided to give it one more go and the same happened agaun. All ops were negative and i had a 40 odd day cycle. I decided not to do anymore and my consultant also agreed that clomid wasnt for me.

Sorry for such a long post but i felt so stressed like you probably do right now. Clomid doesnt work for everyone hun and theres always other avenues to go down. Look at me xx


----------



## cally_y2k

Thank you Carly

I am very stressed out about the whole thing.  As you've probably read my first cycle of Clomid worked but I miscarried.  Before I went on Clomid my periods were extremely irregular (between 30-75 days).

I think one of my biggest stresses is that there is no1 to help or advise me throughout it.  I was just given 6 months worth and told not to make an app to see him again.  My GP doesn't know anything either.  The gynae's secretary doesnt know anything and cannot make appointments - she can only put me on a list so I receive a letter in 4 weeks time for a follow up app which will prob take a further 3/4 weeks (or so she said but other times it has taken over 6 weeks after the letter has come).

I think it is completely disgusting that I've been given this drug that changes everything about your cycle and has very apparent side effects with no form of contacting anyone when things don't go according to plan.


----------



## Charlotte022

Little chicken/ Cally - ovarian drilling is only suitable for women with PCOS who are resistant to certain drugs like clomid. The whole point is to remove the hormones in the cysts around the ovaries & to shock the ovaries. I'm return this should lower the testosterone level & make you less resistant to certain drugs, some women get normal cycles afterwards but the majority are started with norethistrone or provera & then given clomid. I had 18 holes drilled & I didn't realise until my surgeon told me at the follow up that each hole they make is an electric shock to your body & they put a plate on another part of your body to divert the electric current out, no idea where they put mine as there isn't a mark except for scars where they did the surgery. Personally I think you need a week of work to recover & there's no way you can lift any thing for at least a month. Very good success rates especially with clomid or OI as well - any more questions please gel free to ask xxx


----------



## KH1986

Hi Ladies. AF arrived this morning  so its onto round 2 of clomid for me. Hopefully no side effects. The positive is that I had a 31day cycle & I ovulated so its doing something. Good luck to everybody xx


----------



## littlechicken

Sorry kh hope you are ok. It is positive that you ovulated though so fingers crossed for round 2. 
charlotte thanks for the reply about the drilling. I haven't ovulated (or even got close yet) so guess that means im clomid resistant. Not sure how my boss will be about needing a week off though! 
decided to start norethisterone again tomorrow. I've got my third acupuncture booked in for next week so hope that a combination of that and no alcohol or caffeine will make a difference this time.
xx


----------



## Charlotte022

KH at least you ovulated & can try again this month
Little chicken you can self certify or get a drs paper for the time off so not much they can say. 

AFM last clomid pill tomorrow & I'm suffering terribly with headaches, nightmares & hot flushes! X


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi Ladies

I've been reading silently for 2 cycles. Merely because I felt no hope for letrozole to work after 6 failed clomid cycles and more failed clomid recently after a laid of weight loss and normal BMI.

Well I thought if post to give all the femara/letrozole ladies some hope.


I have been trying to conceive since 2010. I found out that I have PCOS and DP had retrograde ejaculation which is when there are times that his sperm backs into his bladder instead of coming out as it should be. He has type 1 diabetes so it's related to that.

I have tried 6 rounds of clomid and never ovulated, my BMI is ok, I had 2 IVF/ICSI cycles that failed although we had what seemed to be top garde embryos placed back into the womb.

After all the heartbreak, I decided I needed a break from IVF and the stress it placed on my system so my consultant said to try Letrozole even though it isn't prescribed for fertility in the UK. My first month I treated as a trial to see if it helped ovulation and it did! For the first time in years!!!!

So this month, cycle 2 on Letrozole, I bought some sperm friendly lube, softcups, charted my temperature and used ovulation sticks and I somehow managed to get a BFP on New Years Day!

Shocking! I still need to arrange bloods to double check but I've been scared in case it's all a dream.

Letrozole can work! Have faith
X


----------



## cally_y2k

Thanks brilliant Perfectlyflawed

Congratulations! xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Perfectly*, massive congratulations. Hope everything goes well for you xx

Afm, Ive started the clomid again this morning. AF turned up yesterday, alongside a giant BFN. Hopefully I'll still have a job by the end of the week, I'm not to sure though. I was vicious as anything last time 
Fingers crossed it'll be this one that works.

Hope everyone is well. Best of luck to those in the 2ww. Xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Perfectly, that's a lovely story! WE need some happy stories here!

Here, I am very hopeful this month, I had my hsg shot two weeks ago and so far I haven't had any AF signs yet. I'm not testing for another few days as a bfn would probably make me quite anxious!

Good luck to everybody starting Clomid and 2ww, xxx


----------



## littlechicken

Sorry if was a bfn andlou. Hope the side effects aren't as bad this time.
fingers crossed for you wlazlo


----------



## Bluebell84

Hello ladies

I hope 2014 is your bfp year. I wish everyone all the luck in the world. It's such a tough ride.

I just wanted to let you know I had my 12 week scan today and all was well, I can finally breathe. I will keep reading cos I want to see those bfp's!!



Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Bluebell*,  congratulations. Hope the next 6 months are the best xx


----------



## cally_y2k

Congratulations to all the BFPs!!!! xx  

Im on CD36 and still no period and still negative PG tests :/  

Wondering how long I should wait before going back to my GP, I last went on CD30.


----------



## wlazlo1983

Bluebell, I'm so pleased it's all good! Keep breathing, it's going to be a great year!!!


Andlou, I'm sorry AF is here. Hope your side effects this time are not too bad! Good luck on your next cycle?

Cally, did you do OPKs this month? My cycles sometimes, well most of the time get longer on Clomid. 

Here, I got my day 21 results, 68.9! Great, I ovulated! Not time to wait! I'm having a bit of cramps etc but I'm trying to keep telling myself that lots of women get them before BFPs, trying to stay positive! I will test in a few days, trying to stay busy!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*wlazlo*, I'm keeping everything crossed for you  X

No side effects up to now, hopefully it stays that way.

*Cally*, I'd probably go back after a week. I am a tad impatient though. X


----------



## wlazlo1983

Thank you AndLou, how are you feeling? Are this side effects ok?

Calmly, I would probably wait another week too, xxx


----------



## cally_y2k

I had positive OPKs on CD13+14, then they went back to negative til CD20, then they were positive for 10 days in a row.  I stopped taking them until today (CD37) and its negative now - all Preg tests neg

So I don't know when I ovulated cos all the OPKs were very strange at CD20+

Thanks ladies I'll wait til CD45ish before I go to my GP again - I know he won't know anything though, he said its all too specialist for him


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hi everyone hope all is good. X

*wlazlo*, just the same as last time really with the side effects but was expecting it this time so it doesn't seem to be bothering me as much. X


----------



## wlazlo1983

Cally, that sounds really strange. I remember somebody mentioned sth about double ovulation but it sounds very weird. Are you able to ask your gp for a referral to a gynecologist or a fertility specialist. In sure they will be able to help, it might take a while to get the app. but hopefully from then you will be well looked after!

AndLou, side effects suck! Good luck for this cycle!

Hope everybody else is good!

I'm still very hopeful, although I have af cramps! Trying to believe this will be my month!!!


----------



## wlazlo1983

Ladies, AF arrived tonight! Not good....

Onto the next one


----------



## cally_y2k

I used to be referred to a gynae/fertility spec but he said he doesnt want to see me again cos the clomid has worked once b4 (i miscarried) so he sees no reason y it wont work again.

It takes approx 9 weeks to get a follow up appointment by that time god know what could happen.

Its so frustrating that the only person who can tell me anything is like god (no1 can see him)


----------



## cally_y2k

aww so sorry wazlo  
on to the next month xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*wlazlo*,  better luck next month. Xx


----------



## littlechicken

Sorry wlazlo. I hope you are ok.
im in the middle of my 7 days norethisterone and have gone away for work overnight and lost my tablets. Typical. I'll miss two doses by the time i get home tonight. Hope that doesn't mess everything up


----------



## wlazlo1983

Thank you ladies, I hope this month will be good!

Littlechicken how annoying about your tablets, what is it that you are taking?

I have a question, in order to improve the quality of CM, what are you guys doing? Obviously Clomid messes it up and I think that's what got us last month


----------



## littlechicken

Hi wlazlo.
its norethisterone to bring on af so i can start next cycl. Luckily found them in foot well of car.
having never ovulated im not saying this from experience but pre seed is meant to help. Also drinking lots of water. My sil said there is a cough medicine that is meant to help thin cm (try googling it). X x


----------



## littlechicken

Just checked and its cough medicine with ingredient guaifenesin. Its meant to thin mucus if youve got a chesty cough etc but apparently works on cm too. Probably best to check its ok to take.
x


----------



## cally_y2k

CD41 and still nothing


----------



## cally_y2k

CD 42 and started bleeding now


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Cally*, at least it's here and you can get on  X


----------



## wlazlo1983

Cally, I'm so sorry! I know how you feel, it sucks big time but you can mae a fresh start now!

Littlechicken, I just got back from the US and got Preseed there, I will keep drinking water and I will check out that cough medicine, my doctors secretary is meant to call me tomorrow, hopefully she will have sth else to recommend.

AndLou how are you doing?

Here, cd4 and only hot flashes, quite bad but I'm to busy to think of them! On the good note, my nhs funding documents arrived, time to sign and hopefully we will get approved! Scary but at least there is a plan!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*wlazlo*, I'm not too bad thanks. Started the blood tests this morning, think I'll probably have it done on Friday. It's always been cd13, so should be then. 
Do you mind if I nosey about your funding? What happens, I mean how do you get it do you apply for it or your gp, your consultant? Just that I see the same doctor both private and through the nhs too and he's said all along if we get to 6 iui's and it's not worked then we'll get the funding for ivf. So will he apply for it or do we? Hopefully we don't need that but I think we will. Just have a feeling that iui isn't going to work. 
Your probably best keeping busy, I did this time and the side effects didn't seem so bad. Xx

Hope everyone else is well today x


----------



## littlechicken

So sorry cally. Hope you are ok. 
wlazlo, I've been having hot flushes since the day i started clomid in october. Acupuncture has really helped though. I heard somewhere that in Australia you have to have 3 months acupuncture before starting ivf so hoping it will bring me some benefit on clomid.
hope you still have a job andlou  
went for lunch with in laws today and mentioned how sil was really not enjoying her last month of pregnancy. Got told in no uncertain terms that i shouldn't comment as don't know what its like to be pregnant. Cue large glass of wine. 
x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Ha *littlechicken*, I have thanks. It was just the same this time round but didn't bother me so much. Think it's because I knew what was coming. 
Hope you enjoyed your wine. Some people really have no idea. What a ridiculous thing to say  Xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

AndLou, I've been seeing nhs consultant every 3-4months and because it was not enough we tried privately. The private consultant is great, I had ovarian drilling, clomid(scans every month and blood tests). As getting me to ovulate is very hard after 1,5 of trying both doctors told me the next step is IVF as with me not ovulating it might never happen naturally. Because I have been seeing my nhs consultant, she asked me to get lots of tests required for the referral(on nhs), her secretary collected it all and sent it to us. Now we need to review it, signed, add things like my husbands nhs numbers etc and send it back to them. We also get to choose which clinic we want and a doctor, it will be my private consultant. Then they send it to CCG and they either approve or reject it, in surrey you can get up to 2 IVF cycles on nhs! It takes 4-6 for them to get back to us and once approved they try to organize your IVF within 6 months of your approval. 
Hope that explains a bit, xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*wlazlo*, I hope that's 4-6 weeks? It all sounds very promising. I'm really hoping we don't need it but you never know. We have to fund 6 before we get anything through the nhs. Our ccg is one of the best in the country with regards to funding though. They fund 3 fresh cycles us replacement of all frozen embryos. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## KH1986

Hi ladies. Just a little update, I am on CD10 today & am feeling extremely bloated,but luckily I haven't had any bad side effects from clomid.Hope everybody is doing well & remaining positive. I really hope this is 'the' month  I'm off to fuerteventura in 2 weeks,so hopefully the rest will do me good & I fly home on my birthday which is cycle day 28(so hopefully a birthday BFP) Lots of baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## cally_y2k

I bled for a little over 2 hours on Sunday then nothing
I've started taking the Clomid again anyway

My sister came round yesterday to tell me that she's pregnant by accident - this will be her fourth - I am not taking it well


----------



## Charlotte022

Oh no Cally I know how you feel DP's sister is the same at the mo it's so unfair but fingers crossed that it will be our time soon   X


----------



## littlechicken

Cally that sucks. Nothing like a kick when you are already down (not suggesting your sis did it on purpose but its so hard to stomach). My sil is due any day and just rolls her eyes if you say how excited she must be. Feel like saying just give the baby to me then if you aren't bothered. 
we will get there. Its just so hard to be patient and stay positive.
x x x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Cally*,  hope your ok. Fingers crossed your time will come soon xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Cally, I know how you feel, I think we all do. Accidental pregnancies are such a kick in the stomach when you have been trying for a long time!

AndLou it is 4-6 weeks, sorry I forgot to add that.

I just got a call back from my consultant, he is sending my a prescription for oestrogen patches so I can use them to help my mucus! Well we shall see, scan booked for next Tuesday, Clovis finished yesterday! Trying to stay positive!

Good luck to everybody! Xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*wlazlo*, that's good then. Fingers crossed we don't need it but you never know. X

Afm, number 5's tomorrow. We've everything crossed. Never thought it would take this long. My scan was good yesterday so hopefully that's a good sign.

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## littlechicken

Good luck tomorrow andlou. Hope all goes well.
hope everyone else is ok.
x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Thanks *Littlechicken*, hope your ok? X


----------



## wlazlo1983

Good luck AndLou, keeping everything crossed for tomorrow, xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Thanks *wlazlo*, all done. Am   This one works. Hope your good x


----------



## littlechicken

Fingers crossed for you andlou. 
day one of clomid today for me. Going to take it at night this time round. X x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Littlechicken*, best of luck with the clomid. I'm not a fan of the stuff to be honest. We've everything crossed. X


----------



## cally_y2k

Thank you ladies

I have spent the last 4 days avoiding everyone and going straight to bed from work, my colleagues are asking me what's wrong all the time and the more they do the more I well up, but of course I can't tell anyone cos my sisters too early on in the pregnancy.

I think my DH and Mum are starting to get annoyed with me for being so upset still.  As if I'd suddenly be OK with it!


----------



## wlazlo1983

Cally, it is frustrating and I think it hurts so much more when they say it was accidental, we were not even trying! And there is us praying every month!

AndLou, I'm hoping with you this month is yours we need some happy news here!!!!

Littlechicken, I don't like Clomid either but sometimes it does the trick, so it's worth it! Good luck for your cycle!

Here, my consultant is sending me prescription for oestrogen patches, I should use them after I get my hcg shot apparently. Has any of you ladies used them? Scan booked for Tuesday, evening primrose oil purchased, eating kiwis and drinking milk every day! Stating positive!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Cally*, massive  I know how you feel. A friend of mine had a accident 12 months ago when we'd just started and has just told us she's pregnant again. Another accident apparently. One that they say they can't afford and apparently would get rid of if she didn't have a phobia of needles! I was absolutely mortified, had to have a little  by myself at home in the bath. It's all so unfair sometimes. Hope your ok. Xx

*Wlazlo*, were definitely in need of some good news around here. It's been rather sparse recently.  X


----------



## cally_y2k

Thanks ladies

It's absolutely awful - I feel terrible.  It's not only that it was her fourth accident but its that my parents etc were excited about having another grandchild i.e. mine and now it's not mine its hers again and I feel like I'll be shut out the family even more so than I am now.

All my family (barring my Dad) have a husband who provides for them while they stay with the children and have family time - I work over 50 hours a week and do my Masters Degree on a weekend so never do nice family things - not that I'd want to do family things with the kids all the time cos that'd depress me even more.

It's so depressing I feel like all I do is moan


----------



## littlechicken

Cally you should be really proud of yourself that you are driven enough to do all that work and study. I know i couldn't do it. Your time will come and im sure your family will be so excited for you. I don't blame you for wanting a moan. You must be exhausted all the time on top of dealing with this rollercoaster.   x x x x


----------



## littlechicken

Last day of clomid today and in the most negative mood ever. Sure its the clomid making me horrible. Good thing im working from home so nodody has to see my miserable face. I'm convinced it wont work again and feel like i wasting my time   might demand the drilling at next appt if she still wont increase my dose.
hope everyone else is ok. X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Aww *littlechicken*,  I hope your wrong and it works for you. I do feel like this sometimes though. Fingers crossed for us both. Think it is the clomid that make you miserable, I was a cow apparently. I did tell dp if it's worked this time round she can take the rest of my clomid next month just so she can see how they make you feel. Oh and she can be showing her bits to everyone as well . 
Hope your feeling better soon, it should pass in a couple of days. X


----------



## wlazlo1983

Littlechicken, I also hope you are wrong and it works!!! Keeping everything crossed for you, xxx

AndLou how are you feeling? Have you got any symptoms yet, or is it way too early?

I've got my scan tomorrow cd13, hoping there is a big follicle there and hopefully I can get hcg shot!!! So hard to stay positive though, must be the Clomid making me feel like that

Good luck everybody, xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*wlazlo*, good luck for tomorrow, hopefully you can join us in the super long 2ww very soon x
I'm not too bad thanks, have been reading and apparently this is probably our best chance. So I get all hopeful then I start thinking it'll never work. I'm not taking any notice of pains and stuff to be honest I'd drive myself mad  I don't want to be convincing myself it's worked neither in case it doesn't. X


----------



## KH1986

Hi Ladies. Fingers crossed for everyone this month. I'm not 2 days past ovulation,the 2ww seems to drag but I go on holiday Saturday so hopefully that will stop me symptom spotting.ha. I will keep you all posted of any news, this is my 2nd clomid cycle so fingers crossed! Good Luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Lucky you *kh1986*, a holiday would be delightful right now. If this try works we've said the first thing were going to do is book a holiday. Enjoy, hopefully you'll have some lovely news to share when you get back x


----------



## KH1986

Thank you. Yes hopefully some good news to report on return,it's also my birthday the day I will be due my next period....so maybe a double celebration! Baby dust to everybody xxx


----------



## littlechicken

How did you get on wlazlo? Hope it was good news.
andlou and kh - I've got my fingers crossed


----------



## wlazlo1983

Thank you AndLou and Littlechicken, it was very good news! Big folicle of 25mm(I have never had a big one like that), because I haven't had any surge  I was given hcg shot. Got my estrogen patch ready and hoping this will be our lucky month!!!

AndLou, I hope it works for you this month and you definitely deserve a lovely holiday!

Littlechicken, how is your mood? Feeling better?

KH, have a super great holiday and lots of luck, xxx


----------



## littlechicken

Woo hoo - that's huge well done wlazlo!!!
in a slightly better mood today. Lay on sofa under a rug from 6 o'clock while oh rubbed my feet so that cheered me up. X x


----------



## wlazlo1983

That's sounds perfect! I'm pleased you are feeling better, xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*wlazlo*, that's great. Got to be a super one in there! X
*Littlechicken*, glad your feeling better. Days like that are just miserable x


----------



## wlazlo1983

AndLou, Littlechicken, how are you doing? 

I'm starting 2ww, we've done everything we could! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*wlazlo*,  best of luck. Hope this is the one. 
I'm not feeling to bad thanks. Keep having the it's never going to work feelings but I suppose there's no reason it won't. On paper this is the best cycle up to now. Just have to keep everything crossed x


----------



## wlazlo1983

They and get those thoughts out of your head, it's very hard I know but sometimes being positive it's the only thing we have! We have tried so much  already! It's your best month!!!

Keeping everything crossed for you, xxx


----------



## Granada_Girl

Hey,
I hope u don't mind me joining in, I'm on my first cycle of clomid after 3 years ttc. Just had day 11 scan and 2 follicles starting to collapse so looks good! Going to be a tough 2ww 
Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Granada*, it's a awful 2 weeks but hopefully will be worth it. Best of luck x


----------



## littlechicken

Hi Granada - welcome to the group. 
Good luck with the 2ww wlazlo and andlou. 
I've got my ten day scan tomorrow and preparing my speech for if it doesn't work again. I'm going to push to be referred for drilling if she won't up my dosage to 150mg. Will let you know how I get on x x


----------



## Granada_Girl

Thanks Little chicken and And Lou for the welcome, and best of luck with your cycles too.

Baby dust to everyone!! xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Granada, welcome to the group! Good news about your follicles, 2ww sucks but it will be worth it!!!
Littlechicken good luck tomorrow, let's hope there are some good follicles there! Be positive!!! I had drilling in May, it's not as bad as I thought, hopefully you won't need it!!!!
Good luck ladies, xxx


----------



## littlechicken

Just been for scan. First thing was being told off for having a full bladder. I said I didn't need a wee and doc said I can see your bladder and it's huge, he then went quiet and eventually said it's not my bladder it's a big cyst. I wasn't too surprised as I have pcos but asked how big it was. He said ill just measure, then asked the nurse to bring in the consultant straight away.  They aren't sure what it is so I've had bloods done and need to go back in 3 weeks to check and maybe have it removed/drained.
Whole thing was really painful today (never has been before) and I was crying. Now back at work feeling a bit shocked and worried. 
Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Littlechicken*, oh no, hope your ok. The fact that they're leaving it for 3 weeks is quite reassuring. I'm sure they wouldn't if it was something to worry about.  Try not to worry too much. Xx


----------



## Granada_Girl

littlechicken that sounds really hard, wishing u all the best.  wlazlo1983 thanks for the welcoem and hi to you too.  Only 3dpo and it's going slow.  I suffer with anxiety anyway but it's been high again since all the fertility treatment.  xx


----------



## littlechicken

Been doing the worst possible thing and googled it now I'm worried I have a demonoid cyst which can grow teeth and hair! Agh. Oh says I'm over reacting and since I didn't have the cyst at last scan it's only new and will probably only have milk teeth! That made me laugh at least.
Hope everyone else is ok and 2ww isn't too unbearable. 
X x x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*littlechicken*, don't look at things like that you'll give yourself nightmares . Hope your both ok. X
*Granada*, only 11 more days to go! It'll be here before you know it. X


----------



## wlazlo1983

Littlechicken, wow we didn't expect that. I hope you managed to worry a little bit less, big hug to you! And google is your worst friend, I googled ovarian drilling before my operation and then had bad dreams! Like AndLou said they are leaving it for 3 weeks that means they are not extra key worried! Hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## littlechicken

Hi, yes managing to put it to the back of my mind except for if I get a slight twinge then I convince myself it's rupturing. Luckily I have a horrible cold and sore throat to take my mind off it. I hope when they go into remove it that they can do my drilling at the same time. X x


----------



## KH1986

Hi ladies. Hope everybody is good & remaining positive! I'm currently in fuerteventura and on CD27 & no sign of AF yet,although last month it arrived CD30. I'm keeping everything crossed I get my BFP this month...it's so hard every month getting negatives or AF arriving! Not really had any symptoms,exempt sore gums...which way well just be toothache.ha. Good luck to everybody xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*KH1986*, hope the weathers better than the miserable cold and rain we've got here.  This month, definitely need some BFPs. Enjoy the rest of your holiday and well done for staying positive. X


----------



## wlazlo1983

KH, everything crossed enjoy the weather and here is hoping for a birthday BFP, isn't it your birthday soon?

Littlechicken, how are you?

I agree AndLou we need some BFPs this month, it's been a while. How are you feeling, you should be testing soon, don't you?

Here, I got a call from fertility clinic yesterday just to be told that they received my paperwork but the nurse things my case isn't strong enough to be granted funding! First, it's not her decision, second why did she even call? If they don't grant then I will get a letter from CCG. I'm sorry, it just put me in  a bad mood why would she even call Rant over! Trying to stay positive about this month, no AF signs yet but it's still early cd24 today, xxx


----------



## littlechicken

Hi wlazlo. Seems very odd that the nurse rang and said that.  Not surprised you are annoyed about it. Don't give up hope though, this could still be your month. 
Not sure I should really be on this thread now I'm off the clomid but there isn't a thread for people with bladder shaped cysts   so think I'll hang around for the company and to see how you are all getting on.
Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Bfn for me. OTD isn't until Sunday but it'd take a miracle I reckon. Am so fed up. Have just had a small meltdown driving home from the supermarket, I don't know what's wrong with me  will book for the next one when AF decides to show up, should be today. 
*wlazlo*, I would of told her to keep her nose out. How rude of her. Fingers crossed for this month away   X


----------



## littlechicken

So sorry andlou. I've seen on here that people have had bfn one day then BFF the next. It's not over yet. But if this isn't your month hope af doesn't taunt you by showing up late. Then at least you can gear up for your next go rather than hanging around. The whole thing is such an emotional roller coaster so I don't blame you for having a melt down  

It was the nurse who commented on my full bladder (massive cyst) at last scan. Felt like saying 'excuse me love, nobody asked you' as the doctor was right there. But my mum was a nurse and says it pays to keep the nurses on side so managed to keep gob shut.
Xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Oh well that's this month definitely over with. Will ring in the morning and book for next month. 
Best of luck to them that are still in the game. X


----------



## wlazlo1983

AndLou did af show up then? I'm so sorry to hear that but if it hasn't don't give up yet, wait till Sunday! I don't blame you for a melt down! I'm the same, it's such a hard journey, only people that have been here know how crappy it can get! Big hug to you!!!

Littlechicken, stay with us, it will be your time too after they figure out what to do next, and we can all congratulate you on your bfp!

I've been strangly positive the lady few days, even the nurse is not bothering me too much! I'm sure my consultant wouldn't put my case forward if she thought we will definately not get it! Fingers crossed!!!

Big hug again AndLou, xxx


----------



## JoBell

Hi ladies,

I had my first scan today after my first round of 100mg of Clomid and I'm back to feeling quite negative  She said the biggest follicle was 5mm and that it wasn't as big as it should be. How big should the follicles be? It's day 9 today and I have to go back again on Tuesday for another scan. What's the chance of them growing to the right size by then? 

Thanks,
Joanne xx


----------



## KH1986

Hi ladies,

Jobell at my day 10 scan on 100mg I had my biggest follicle at 16mm,but that doesn't mean 5mm is too small.in all honesty I don't know what size they should be by then,did you ask the nurse? If not,I would ring & ask the question. My nurse was great & fully explained everything. Andlou,sorry to hear this wasn't your month,but remain positive! It's my birthday today & desperate to do a test but i have none with me,we fly home tonight,so I will test tomorrow morning...fingers & toes are crossed! Xxx


----------



## littlechicken

Happy birthday kh. I hope you get your birthday wish.
Jo I just replied to you on my ovulation monitor thread, glad to see you on here as well. I was told we were looking for a follicle of about 14mm at cd10. Never had that but I've now got a massive ovarian cyst that they think 'could' have been a follicle that released an egg then filled with blood and fluid (but aren't sure). So if it is that it means I did ovulate but much later than expected so don't give up hope. I've heard plenty f people who have ovulated late on clomid. I've seen ovulation monitors go for about £40 on ebay so think I will invest as my hospital only does one scan per cycle.
Andlou I hope you are feeling ok today.
Wlazlo I'm glad you are feeling positive.
X x x


----------



## wlazlo1983

Good luck KH and happy birthday!

JoBell, I had the same problem a few times but I just ovulate very late, sometimes day 18-20, ive had small folicles when I had first scans and then it took forever for them to grow. Even now I don't do a scan until day 13-14. Don't give up yet!!!


----------



## JoBell

Thank you ladies  It's really hard to stay positive, isn't it?  So pleased I have this forum! I didn't ask the nurse as I always seem to think of the questions when its too late  I will ask on Tuesday. Thanks again! xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Wlazlo*, thank you for your kind words. It did show up, right on time Friday night  Never mind though nothing we can do about that now. Have booked in for the 6th and final one. I'm under no illusions that it will work though. We just see it as our way to getting the funding  as for your funding, I'm sure the consultant will know a tad more than the nurse. Will keep everything crossed that you get it  Xx
*JoBell*, I'm not sure what they should be but on 50mg at last months day 10 scan I had one at 18.5mm and one at 18mm. I'm sure you've plenty of time to be growing. X
*KH1986*, thank you. More importantly though have you any news yet?  It's a good one. X


----------



## KH1986

Hi Ladies,

Sadly it's a BFN for me  I'm gutted! My period hasn't arrived yet though which is strange when I'm sure I ovulated exactly 14 days ago. It's so dissapointing! I just hope it will happen soon...for all of us xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*KH1986*, oh no was really hoping this was the one for you  Are you going to do another cycle this month? Hope your ok. X


----------



## KH1986

Thanks Andlou.Im ok,it's just disheartening...I'm just trying to stay positive though.Yes I'll try again this month once my period starts,I've got another 4 cycles unless I become pregnant (which I really hope happens) my next hospital is July if clomid doesn't work. If by march I'm not pregnant they're upping me to 150mg clomid. Xxx


----------



## littlechicken

Sorry kh. Hope you are ok.  
X


----------



## wlazlo1983

KH I'm sorry it's bfn, I was hoping you will get a nice birthday present! Big hug, at least you have a plan!!!

AndLou  sorry again, 6th might be your lucky time! You never know! If not, fingers crossed for the funding!!!

I'm getting nervous as every pain I feel I keep thinking it's af just about to start! So hard to stay positive well I got my hcg shot 14 days ago on Tuesday so next few days will be nerve wracking for me!!!

Big hug to you ladies, xxx


----------



## KH1986

Thanks Ladies,it's so disappointing. AF showed its face this morning  onto the cycle 3...fingers crossed this month will work. Hope everybody is well & remaining positive. Xxx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Ladies, feeling really low today. Having massive period cramps and I know that af isn't here yet and I read that you can even have those when you pregnant, I can't help the feeling that's it's not my month not testing for another day or two. Sorry for the sad post but feeling rather blue today


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*wlazlo*,   Really hope your wrong, fingers crossed for the next couple of days. Hope your ok. X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*KH*, everything's crossed for 3rd time lucky.  X


----------



## Myxini

again everyone. 

I haven't been here for a while now, and I was hoping to come back to loads of good news about BFPs. It's lovely to hear about Carly, but otherwise it's all looking a bit glum here, isn't it.  I'm so sorry for everyone having a hard time, complications, poor response or just plain old BFNs. 

I'm now on my third Clomid-free cycle. To be perfectly honest, it's been bloody marvellous not to have the side effects and the stress.

I was supposed to start again in January, but there were some small issues with my IVF referral bloods etc, which has delayed things a little, as the consultant wanted to see me again. The good news is I should be fine for IVF on NHS, the referral is leaving as soon as DH's bloods come through. Also good news that I've been ovulating naturally even after the Clomid. (Last month's day21 prog. was 4. I've still got three months' worth of Clomid waiting at home now, 50mg, which I have a permission to use or not to use.  I'm on CD11 now, so I'll have a good few weeks to think on this still. I'll probably will give it another few goes.

Oddly enough, though I'm ovulating, my consultant is still keen to do ovarian drilling. When I asked what the added benefit from it would be, she said it would just maintain a better, more regular ovulation, and might even help my chances in IVF (as in our previous try I didn't grow any eggs properly). Again, it's just something to think about, I guess. Apparently it won't affect my IVF queueing if I have some drilling done while I'm at it, so who knows, I might...

Good luck and fingers crossed and big hugs to all those who need it!


----------



## wlazlo1983

Hi Myxini, good to hear from you! You sound really positive, great news about your NHS referral and ovulating naturally!

Keep us updated and good luck for all you plans!

AndLou thank you for your kind words, feeling better today. I have no idea what happened to me last night, I just couldn't stop the waterfalls, felt so emotional and sad Still hoping there will be some good news! Thank you again.


----------



## Jessting

Hi everyone. Hope you are all ok. It sounds like there's been a lot of disappointment this month. I hope now January is over (rubbish month) that things will pick up for everyone and there will be some Spring BFPs! 

I came to join you just before Christmas but it's taken me until this week to actually start the Clomid so I've been quietly in the background. I'm on day 4 and 3 tablets taken. So far no glaringly obvious side effects but it's still early! I'm also having acupuncture once a week. Does anybody else do acupuncture for fertility? Jury's out as to whether it will make a difference but certainly it makes me feel more calm and level which can only be a good thing! 

Anyway good luck anyone in the 2ww. 

Jessting xx


----------



## Granada_Girl

Hi everyone!

Jessting - I'm also new here, been keeping a eye out on everyone's posts but sorry to see that it's not really been anyone's month   

I got my AF this morning after a BFN yesterday, i know it's only my first cycle on clomid but i had so much hope after our day 11 scan.  I've been in bits and very emotional and taken today off work (also full of cold/flu type symptoms).  

wlazlo1983 - sorry to hear you're feeling so blue, it's such an emotional journey that so few understand (except those who have been there), i hope you're feeling better.  I've also been very down and tearful last 2 days.

Hi Myxini - sounds really positive to hear your naturally ovulating!

JoBell - mine were also around 1.8 but day 9 is still quite early so there's hope for u yet, did u have your scan yesterday? let us know how u got on.  

I've got my next scan (day 10) on Valentines day so hoping that's a good day for some good news!!

Wishing you all lots of luck, baby dust and support  

xx


----------



## littlechicken

Hi everyone. Granada girl I'm laid up with horrendous cold at the moment so feeling sorry for myself too. Plus another friend announced her pregnancy yesterday so I went to bed at 6 to sulk (managed to appear excited and pleased when talking to her).
Jesting I was having acupuncture (and electro acupuncture) until recently. Had about 10 sessions in all. Obviously it hasn't worked for me but I really liked feeling that I was actually doing something to try and help rather than just taking my pills and waiting until next scan.
Myxini good to hear from you. It must be lovely having a clomid break now you are ovulating.
Glad you are feeling better today wlazlo.
X x


----------



## JoBell

Hi ladies 

I had another scan on Tuesday and my follicles are still very small  I had a complete breakdown last night and its left me  feeling very low. I've got another scan on Friday but they don't seem to hold much hope of them growing. They have already mentioned what will happen when the 150mg doesn't work!! I'm finding it very hard to stay positive when they make comments like that  Why are they leaving me on Clomid when they seem pretty sure its not going to work?! I find it very frustrating. Will keep you all updated.

Good luck to everyone else and I really hope you are having more luck than me! 

Joanne xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

JoBell, it's so hard to stay positive, I know exactly how you feel, well I think we all do    Are you on 150mg now? What did they mention? I hope they have a good plan! Big hug to you!!!

Littlechicken and Granada, I hope your colds go away, it sucks when you have to face all of that when you are not feeling great!

Jesting I hope you don't get any bad side effects, good luck for this month!!!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hi everyone just a quick hello, hope your all feeling ok. X
Have nearly finished my clomid now, just tomorrow's to go. I'll be glad when that's finished with. Have had the most miserable day ever too. Seems like there's been a few miserable days around. Found out about 3 pregnancies at work today (my manager did get me in and tell me nicely though) and another 2 on ******** when I got in from work  . Then a 'friend' rang me to tell me that her and her partner have found a donor so will probably be pregnant before me as 'it obviously isn't working for you is it?'   Well what a lovely ray of sunshine she was for me. Some people really haven't a clue   Well I feel a little better now I've had a rant. Hope tomorrows a dramatic improvement on today. Xx


----------



## littlechicken

Ah andlou that sounds like a rough day   Can't believe your friend was so mean and thoughtless. 
Jobell clomid hasn't worked for me yet either but they have been intent on keeping on with it. I think you just have to jump through the right hoops before they move you on rather than giving you a tailored treatment. I'm hoping for ovarian drilling next as that has good success rates in getting you to ovulate.  Have they suggested that for you too?
Hi to everyone else x


----------



## JoBell

wlazlo1983 - I'm on 100mg now. They said 150mg is next then we will try 'something else'. No idea what that is yet. Thank you 

AndLou - I know exactly what you mean. It feels like the whole world and his wife are pregnant, doesn't it?! Even adverts on tv seem to have extra babies and pregnant people in them  x

littlechicken - They haven't told me what the next step will be yet. I will ask on Friday. Ovarian drilling sounds awful  I really hope its not as bad as it sounds! 

Joanne xx


----------



## Myxini

Morning everyone.

JoBell - "Something else" isn't a very reassuring Plan B now, is it?  I think often ovarian drilling is the next suggestion, if not ovulating is the main problem. Luckily like littlechicken says it actually seems to have pretty good success rates. I agree, doesn't sound like a lot of fun, though... But I think they do it under GA anyway?

AndLou - 5 pregnancies in one day?! Now that's bad!  Not to mention your "friend"! 

Granada - Sorry it was a BFN this time around. 

Hello also littlechicken, wlazlo and jessting. I hope everyone's cold clears out.

I don't know if I'm feeling positive really. There's just so much going on right now, that I don't seem to have the time and energy to worry about IF - if that makes any sense! Our housebuying is still an ongoing process and worry - we're _hoping_ to exchange in a fortnight, but we'll see... I'm still out of a job (going to see someone about a tiny freelance project tomorrow) etc. But I've been really good at sticking to my low carb /paleo diet, and I've lost a bit more weight. I just feel like things will move at their own pace now regardless of me worrying (or not) about them. And me and DH are quite loved up with each other right now, and it'll be spring soon, and I have nice plans for the new house etc. (Spare bedroom is firmly being made into a hobby and guest room - I refuse to think of it as a potential nursery! Those plans can be made if there's ever a need for them!)


----------



## wlazlo1983

AndLou that sounds awful, I know you probably want to be happy for them but it's not easy. My husband is going to Holland and will be visiting our fronds that just had a baby, I already warned him not to send me any pictures of the baby, as much as I love the baby it's too hard to see more and more baby pictures I'm not even like that, I love babies! One more day of Clomid for you and hopefully the mood will get better, xxx

Myxini, I love your positivity! Sounds great!

JoBell, hopefully something else will turn into a proper plan. Overran drilling is not bad, I had it back in May. It took me a few months but together with Clomid it did get me to ovulate which is great! Good luck!

Here, still no AF yet but pains are definitely here! I'm not going to test, just refuse to see BFN again. Staying positive is so hard, slowly planning next month now. Lots of hugs for everybody feeling low, xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Jo*, good luck for Friday. X
*Littlechicken*, yes I was super annoyed with her. She's seen first hand how hard this has been for me and yet feels that was the appropriate thing to say? . Hope your doing ok X
*Myxini*, think I'll be rethinking my christmas card list next year. Try and keep positive  I too really struggle with this though. X
*wlazlo*, it was a grim day  hope your ok x are you just going to wait and see if AF shows up? I've said that's what I'm going to do this time round. I'm sick of seeing that line looking back at me.  X


----------



## littlechicken

Andlou it will probably feel very different to her when she starts the process herself so I hope you get an apology.
My sil is in labour so waiting for a call about my new niece or nephew. Bit worried I might have a meltdown at some point today.
X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Littlechicken*, a new niece or nephew how lovely  Not really the best news for you though. Your allowed to have a meltdown at times like this. 
I doubt I'll get an apology, she said they're starting in a couple of months so she'll be pregnant before summer starts. She probably will be too. She's one of them people that everything seems to go right for. Think I'll enjoy the next 4 days off, will keep me sane. Xx
God I sound like a right cow.


----------



## littlechicken

I've been trying to tell myself that although all these people are 'pushing in the queue' in front of me it doesn't have any bearing on my journey to be a mum - they aren't taking the last baby in stock   But yes I am also very annoyed by those people who seem to have such an easy ride of it. Although we will all appreciate it that much more when it's our turn. And it will be our turn!! 
(Haven't I gone all positive all of a sudden, must be all the lemsips)
Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Ha *Littlechicken*, we'll all be dashing out to buy lemsips if they do that. 
I can't wait, it's all we want now. Hope the time comes super soon, for all of us. Xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

AndLou and Littlechicken, I should probably get some lemsip too if that make you positive...AF just started, so the pains were real! I think I kind of knew but you can still hope huh Time to prepare for another round, this is so hard but no other choice!!!

What a crappy cycle for all of us this month!!! Argh !!! Let's hope it gets better, we need some good news here!


----------



## KH1986

Hi ladies,

It seems we have all had a rubbish month....here's to 4 weeks time,fingers crossed we will get some BFP's. We all deserve it! Xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Aww no *wlazlo*, I always know, buts there's always that tiny glimmer of hope . Massive  X
*KH1986*, it has been a  Month. Here's hoping for a better one this time round. X


----------



## wlazlo1983

How is everybody feeling?

Cd 5 today, so far so good, xxx


----------



## Jessting

Hi Wlazlo, glad you're feeling ok. I'm CD 10 today. No major side effects apart from I'm not sleeping well but that could be general workstress and I cried the other day because my OH's burger looked nicer than mine but that may have been greed!!!

Hope everyone else is ok and the lemsip is working ))


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*wlazlo*, glad your feeling more positive. Hope today's a good day for you  Xx
*Jessting*, sorry but I giggled at you crying over a burger, it certainly can do the strangest things to you all this messing. Hope your feeling better. X
Hope everyone else is good. It's grim out there, I'd love to still be in my bed but work and blood tests call me. Xx


----------



## KH1986

Hi Ladies, 
Sounds like we're all in similar situations again,I'm on cd10 today. Waiting for ovulation which I think will be next Monday,cd16,I know when I'm ovulating as I seem to get ovulation bleeding.does anybody else? Good luck to everybody on this months cycle. Xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hi everyone hope your all well. Iui is all booked for tomorrow so will be joining you's that are on the 2ww. Fingers crossed for this one. Xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

AndLou good luck for tomorrow, hopefully thus will be your month! You can start a month of BFPs! Hope you are all relaxed and ready!

KH time flies and Monday will be just round the corner! I never get ovulation bleeding, I don't get a lot of symptoms apart from sore breasts.

Jessting, that's so funny your burger story! I have been having hot flushes all day long but I've learnt to cope with those now

Here, got my scan booked for cd13  for next week, got my oestrogen patches ordered in the pharmacy, have been on Primrose Oil pills and even bought Robitussin cough syrup(not sure I'm going to use it but at least I have it if I need it. It's my last month of Clomid so I will give that a real real try!

Good luck girlies, AndLou once again good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*wlazlo*, many thanks xx I think OTD will be 01/03 so it'd be lovely start to the month for us all. Am keeping everything crossed for us both this month  X
*KH*, I don't get ovulation bleeding. Don't think I get anything to be honest, think most symptoms, twinges, cramping etc that I've felt over the past 12 months I've probably imagined! I'd never noticed them in the past 20 years anyway. X


----------



## Myxini

Evening all.

I've got some cold or something, and not getting anywhere packing. Oh well. 
CD18 and no ovulation yet this month. The cycles seem to be getting longer and longer without Clomid now though.
Nothing else to report, really... :-/
Good luck for tomorrow *AndLou*!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Myxini*, hope it turns up soon! I'm sure these things are awkward on purpose, they've nothing better to do. X


----------



## littlechicken

Hi.
I hope the iui went well andlou and you get your BFF this month. 
Myxini I hope you feel better soon. My cold is just on its way out.
My hot flashes have finally finished now I have been off clomid for a month. Time is really dragging until my next appt to find out what's going on with this cyst.
Can't remember if I said but my new niece is here. For some reason I'm totally fine and didn't have a meltdown like I thought. Think I found the pregnancy harder. Just got a bit cross when other sil said she might have another in a really offhand way. Oh yes, just have another! It's that easy isn't it? infact, why am I messing around and not just getting pregnant. Maybe the clomid hot flushes are over but the rage is still in there   I'll be crying over burgers like jessting next   
Hi to everyone else
X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*LittleChicken*, glad your doing well. Some people just don't think at all. Hope you get some good news soon. 
Today was by far the worse one, I can hardly stand up straight now, it's seems to be getting worse too , hope it's sorted itself out by morning, I've got a lovely 13 1/2 hr shift tomorrow. Xx


----------



## littlechicken

Hope you feel better soon. Call in sick if you are still sore (if you can) x


----------



## Jessting

Andlou hope you feel better soon, doesn't sound like much fun!  Fingers crossed it's your month.

Little chicken I feel the same about pregnant people. I avoid them if I can but when the baby comes along it's fine! Although the over posting of baby pictures on ******** really makes me cross!  I always say I would never do it but I probably will.

CD 12 for me and on the hunt for LH Surge. No more crying over food products but the week is still young  

Hope everyone else is ok )


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Jeesting*, I'm fine now thanks x hope it turns up soon for you then fingers crossed for us all. X
Hope everyone is well, just a quick hello before I go to work. X


----------



## Myxini

Hey all.

*Littlechicken* - Congratulations on becoming an auntie! I've always taken my SIL's pregnancy news more heavily than the actual birth news, for some reason too. Having said that, I'm glad DB and SIL have both said they're definitely done having babies now!
*Jessting* - Hope the LH surge turns up soon.
*AndLou* - Glad to hear you're feeling better now. Don't feel bad taking time off if and when you need it.

I hope everyone else is okay, as well.

CD20 and still no LH surge for me. It might well be I just won't ovulate this month - it's my third cycle without Clomid after all, so I'm sure any residual effects will have worn off by now. I'll be quite glad to get started on the next cycle: I can start Clomid again, and this time around I'll actually have some monitoring mid-cycle as well!

Warning: ramblings to follow!

I've been going though our cupboards and storage, sorting stuff for the move. Today I found a tiny suitcase full of baby clothes. I knew they were somewhere there, but I had kind of forgotten on purpose. I opened it and went through it all&#8230; There's the little lamb pj's that DH bought when we first decided to "let things happen if they happen" - was it 12 or 13 years ago now? There's some of my own old baby clothes my mom had saved. There's some fancy silk ones I'd bought in my optimistic days, some precious little bits and pieces etc. I think I packed them all away "for good" after the failed IVF because their existence was painful - yet giving them away felt like giving up hope for good. Is it very odd that I don't actually feel all that upset?! It feels odd. These things used to feel so raw and painful. Now I feel a bit wistful and stoic, but not particularly sad over it.

It's actually set me thinking&#8230; I think we'd make much better parents now than all those years ago. I'm almost glad we didn't get pregnant when we first wanted to! We were in a fresh relationship, no steady jobs (I was still a student!), hardly any money, dodgy rental flats, and a naïve idea that of course we'd manage somehow, because babies only really need love, right? I wonder how the reality of parenthood would actually have gone down, and if we'd grown as close as a couple with DH, and if we'd been able to give our kids the kind of childhood they'd deserve.

But then all this makes me think how very very ready I think we'd be now. Now our child would have a decent home, a SAHM (not that I think that'd be necessary for a good childhood) and actual grown-ups for parents who've done a lot of thinking and talking about these things, live healthily and have a stable marriage etc. Yet, no babies; while there's plenty of people in situations like we used to be getting preggers all the time. Oh well.

Sorry to go on! I just felt like rambling "out loud", though I'm not sure if I have a point at all! 

The little clothes got carefully packed back into their suitcase - with the addition of a tiny green cardigan I knitted last autumn. Guess I'm not done being optimistic yet.


----------



## wlazlo1983

Myxini, it does seem like you are much more if a grown up now. You sound really reasonable talking about it all. I can imagine how hard it was before to look at the clothes after the IVF  failed! The fact that you can talk about and not cry definitely means that you haven't given up hope! Hope you ovulate soon or at least get AF so you can start next round of Clomid.

Ladies, I have good news! A letter came today confirming we got funding for IVF! This is great news, we have initial appointment on the 19th of March already. I know it's not as good news as BFP but it is a good start. I was getting worried that that is my last month on Clomid and if it doesn't work ...then what. Not giving up home this month either, scan booked for Tuesday.

Hope very body else is doing well, xxx


----------



## Myxini

Great news Wlazlo!  And it's great you don't need to wait longer than that for the initial appointment, either!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*wlazlo*, that's great news  Did it take long? Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Myxini*, I'm sure when it's time to get that little suitcase down you'll make the best parents ever.  Xx


----------



## littlechicken

Yay excellent news wlazlo!!!  
Myxini I thought it was just me with a little bag of baby clothes. Hopefully you will need yours soon
X x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Aww I want some baby clothes  hopefully it won't be too long until you need yours too *littlechicken*. Xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Thank you ladies! 

AndLou, it took just over two months since I spoke to my doctors(I saw private and nhs) for the letter to arrive. I had to go lots of tests, sign lot of documents etc so worth it though! And we have been trying for over two years but they can't get me to ovulate, so probably that's why we got it!!!!

Myxini, I have a coffee table with a stowage in the living room which we don't really open a lot, that's where I keep my baby clothes and blankets and everything else!!! 

Hope you are all safe despite the flooding! Xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*wlazlo*, that's great news, and quite quick too. I hope mine is as quick if we need it. 
Sending you all the luck in the world  X


----------



## Jessting

Fab news wlazlo!! Hope it doesn't take too long to get underway with it all xx

Myxini, I don't have any baby clothes. Well I have a cardi I made ages ago but it's probably better fitting for a doll than an actual baby!

Hope everyone else is ok!

Cd 14 today and I think I'm letting it all make me loopy! I have been testing everyday morning and evening using internet cheapy ov strips and I've not picked up an LH Surge. The only faint line I've had was this morning. But today I've had pain in right side, backache and feel bloaty. I feel like something's happened/happening. I never ovulate so I don't know what ovulation feels like to me or if I would actually feel it  at all! Maybe it's just in my head. I suppose I'll have to wait and see until I've had my day 21 blood test to see but I will invest in some better tests for next month. Sigh. Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Jessting*, hope it turns up soon, all this waiting can send you  X


----------



## wlazlo1983

Jessting, it's different for everybody. I never had any signs the few times I ovulated on my own. The last two times I had hcg injection and the only sign I had were sore breasts but it could be just in my head. Good luck, hope it happens soon!


----------



## KH1986

Hi Ladies,

It's been a really tough day today,I went to my best friends baby shower & wow I found it tough,all the baby talk.Having to fight back the tears today! CD15 for me now,so due to ovulate any day soon. I try to stay positive but if I'm honest,I'm struggling this month & feel quite low about everything  x


----------



## littlechicken

Stay strong kh. I can imagine how tough today was but lovely of you to still go and support your best friend. Just take it a step at a time starting with ovulation. Hope it happens soon for you. I hope tomorrow is a better day.

X x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*kh*,  it is hard but you did so well to go and be there for your friend. Hopefully ovulation will turn up soon for you. Xx


----------



## Chloe6

Hi ladies  
I'm back to take another (and final) round of clomid after a laparoscopy and a long think about what to do! The lap hasn't made a difference to my tubes as apparently they found that the right one had never developed properly! They did remove a couple of adhesions though not sure how much difference that will make....I had reaction to the general so felt v ill and my stitches took a while to heal so for a while didn't even want to think about ttc. We have had a couple of cycles trying naturally but bfn and today is cd1 or 2 (started light last night and still light this morning) have been umming and ahhing about whether to take the clomid again or just give up now. (Due to low amh and age- also we have decided definitely no ivf)  Think I'm pretty certain I'm going to do another cycle though even though I'm not looking forward to the flushes and mood swings   I'm wondering what day to start given that yesterday was so light?? Xxx


----------



## wlazlo1983

KH, it is very hard and we all understand how you feel! Stay strong, big hug! Hopefully today is a better day!

Hi Chloe, good to have you back! I would probably start tomorrow if today is still very light, are you doing 2-6?


----------



## Chloe6

Hi wiazlo thank you   how are you? when I took the other two lots I was told 2-6 but then have been reading that people say different days. That's what I was thinking about tomo..it if af gets heavy today would you say today? I'm going to be away on cd15 and didn't want to ovulate late although I'm not sure if that would be affected? I usually ovulate around cd12 but seem to think it was more like cd14 the second time I took clomid...xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Chloe*, think I'd start tomorrow too. Best of luck this month. X


----------



## Chloe6

Thanks andlou I will because still light today. ( don't think I ovulated last month actually as no symptoms/temp change and early light af ) 
Good luck with your iui this month xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Chloe I would probably still say tomorrow, like you said it's still light. I did that last month because the first two days were very very light. Good luck!


----------



## Jessting

Morning everyone hope you are all ok today!

Welcome back Chloe, hope the Clomid works for you this time. X

KH - Hope you are feeling more positive today. It is really hard join in with baby talk but well done for doing it! 

AndLou - hope you are feeling ok. You're a bit ahead of me. Do you have a day 21 test coming up soon?

Myxini, Wlazlo, little chicken, hope you are all ok!

Well I'm CD17 and never picked up a surge although I've been trying to Basal temp and there was a  shift in temperature after CD13 which is when I wondered if something had happened. I don't really trust it though so keeping plodding on and see what happens. To be honest I didn't think it would work first time anyway as I didn't ovulate on 50mg two years ago, but despite my best efforts to stay calm about it all I'm reading into every twinge!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Jessting*, I'm good thanks, enjoying a day off. I don't have day 21 bloods as they said everything was fine and I ovulate by myself so there not needed. Hope your well. X


----------



## wlazlo1983

Jessting, I hope it works for you, keep trying!!!

I just got back from a scan and the biggest follicle was 6.9mm so tiny, my doctor wants me to re-scan on Friday and do OPKs, for some reason I written that cycle off. I have been very stressed for the last few days, it might be why it never happened and it's raining again


----------



## wlazlo1983

AndLou not long until your test, how are you feeling? Xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*wlazlo*, hi. I'm feeling impatient. I just want to know. We're down to single figures tomorrow though. It'll be 9 sleeps! I'm not feeling hopeful to be honest. Why would this one work? None of the others have. At least we'll be able to get on and try and sort the funding out. 
Hope your doing well? Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*wlazlo*, there's still chance for this cycle, don't be too disheartened things could change loads by Friday. Fingers crossed  Xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Thank you AndLou, I actually couldn't do Friday and they could only book me on Thursday and I think that's way too early, so I booked on Monday morning, it's enough time for the follicles to grow(if they decide to grow)... Well we will see!

Are you trying to organize your funding too, let me know if you have any questions. I just did it. Hopefully I might be able to help.

Jesting, any news yet?

Have a good day everybody!


----------



## littlechicken

Hi everyone
Andlou there is every reason this one should work when the others haven't. It's an odds game every month for anybody trying to conceive, regardless of the situation. Stay positive. I'm sending positive vibes your way.
Wlazlo I hope those follicles buck their ideas up and put some effort into growing for you. 
Finally, my hospital appt is nearly here so I can see what's going on with this big cyst. I've written my questions down. It's been a bit uncomfortable (full feeling) but bet they'll say it's gone now and it's all in my mind.
Oh is coming with me again tomorrow. He calls the internal scanning thing a 'magic wand' as though it's something nice


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Littlechicken*, something nice? I'd see if dh wants 'magic wanding'?  God its awful all this tampering about they do, I hate it more and more every time. 
Thank you for your kind words, I know I should be more positive but I find it hard work when it continues to be a bfn. 
Hope you get somewhere tomorrow, they need to be sorting you out so you can get on. Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*wlazlo*, hopefully they'll be the biggest follicles you've ever seen by Monday! Everything's crossed. X
If this one doesn't work we'll have to sort out funding. I've already booked in with my consultant as he's quite hard to get in with. Is it your gp that has to apply for it? I'm sure that's what one of the nurses told me. X


----------



## wlazlo1983

AndLou, it was my nhs consultant that applied for me. She gave me a list of tests I had to do and send results to her secretary, then they send you the form with lots of questions that you need to sign and answer, and then u just got a letter from a clinic I chose to come for an appointment. I moved mine till 3rd of March. Not long now


----------



## Myxini

Hey all.

I feel all selfish coming here to go on about me and then disappear again for ages. Sorry! It's been very hectic here, but we've finally exchanged on our house. It's frantic packing, cleaning, painting and more packing next!  I'm glad I'm not the only one with baby clothes hidden away though! (Though I feel I should've pointed out in my previous post that I don't think young people or people with little money can't be great parents; it was really only musings on my own attitude and situation.)

*KH* - Sounds tough having to go through other peoples' baby showers at a time like this. I hope you're feeling better.
*Chloe* - Oh no, I'm sorry the laparoscopy didn't go so well, and their findings weren't more encouraging.  I hope this last Clomid cycle will go well for you&#8230;
*Jessting* - Sorry there was no sign of ovulation. I'm not all that sure how much I trust the pee sticks to actually tell much anything, anymore. Then again it's very frustrating to go without, too, because you're always wondering&#8230; Hmph!
*AndLou* - I've got my fingers crossed for you. Keep up the hope - it _can_ work, so why _wouldn't_ it?

Hello *wlazlo, littlechicken* and everyone else. I hope everyone is fine.

CD27 I think, and there's definitely been no sign of ovulation this cycle. I will start Clomid next cycle again, but I'm also starting to think that ovarian drilling might actually not be a bad idea...


----------



## littlechicken

Don't worry oh knows all to well that getting a 'magic wanding' is unpleasant, he just didn't know what else to call it  
Just got back from hospital. Cyst has grown and is now 8cm by 5cm. In their wisdom they have decided to give it another 6 weeks as 'it will probably go'. If not they will refer me for laparoscopy to remove it and I said I want drilling at the same time. Have told them I'm not doing clomid anymore because even if it does work my lining will be too thin and they agreed. So if cyst is gone in 6 weeks I'll just be referred for drilling.
So now I've basically got 3 months of nothing a all. Can feel my life ticking away.
X x x x
Hope someone else gets some good news soon


----------



## Chloe6

Thank you myxini and hi everyone else   so far so good- day3 of clomid for me and no side effects so far apart from a little hotter and sweatier after walking the dog in the woods!
I have very little hope for this cycle for me- I feel really like I'm just doing it just so I at least tried after lap. Xxx


----------



## KH1986

Hi ladies. I'm feeling a lot more positive now,I ovulated yesterday so I've got everything crossed,hopefully 3rd time lucky! Hope everybody is coping well. Andlou,I've got my fingers crossed for you  xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*wlazlo*, that sounds simple enough. I've already booked an appt with my consultant (just in case) I have the same one on the nhs as I do private, quite handy as I can normally get in to see him quite quick. Hopefully he'll sort it then if needs be, we want to move our funding to were we've been going privately. Apparently we'll be able to have treatment much sooner if we do it that way. 
Not even 2 weeks away. I'm excited for you  x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*KH*, thank you. Hopefully this will be a good month for us both. Everything's crossed. X
*Chloe*, lucky you not getting all the side effects. Best of luck. X
*Littlechicken*, oh no, hope it's not painful or anything? Hope your ok. X
*Myxini*, good luck with the move. I'm trying to be more positive too, is just hard some days. Best of luck with next month. X


----------



## wlazlo1983

AndLou that's exactly what we did, we kept our nhs appointments which were quite rare and in a meantime we saw a private consultant who did Clomid, scans ect. Then back to nhs and that's when they decided there is nothing else they can try because nothing works and got the referral. We requested on the form that we want to see our consultant we. Were seeing privately and we are seeing him! Stay positive, this cycle might still work for you! I'm keeping everything crossed for you, xxxx

Littlechicken, were they not worried that it grew? Maybe three month of nothing will be good for you, sometimes having a break could be good. Lots of hugs, xxx

KH, good news! Let's hope it all works this time, xxx

Chloe, I'm pleased your side effects are not too bad, xxx


----------



## littlechicken

Hi,
Cyst is a bit painful at times but mostly feels like pressure. Doc looked at notes and said it would be gone by now so think she was a bit surprised it had almost doubled in size.
Honestly the doctor needs a lesson in bedside manner. She made me do a pregnancy test anyway then said 'surprise surprise you aren't pregnant'   Then when oh asked about the follicle on my left ovary and whether that was big enough to ovulate she said in a really sarcastic way 'not unless you pray for a miracle'. Right, well thanks for your support - I'll just sod off for 6 weeks then. 
As is happens I'm off to Thailand in a few weeks so by the time I get back it will be time for next appt. still ages away though. 
Kh glad you ovulated!
Myxini good news about the house finally
Andlou hope the wait isn't too bad.

Mammoth post - filling up time while oh watches the rugby x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hi everyone I've changed my name, was *AndLou*. Hope your all good? 
*Littlechicken*, I think she needs more than a lesson, she's short of a poke in the eye. How rude, there's no need to speak to you both like that. Hope that's not the doctor you'll see every time? Other than that I hope your well. Xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Hi AndLou, we shall call you Jam&Cream, hope you are good, x

Littlechicken that sounds horrible, she seems really bad and not friendly at all. She shouldn't speak to you like that. At least you have a lovely holiday coming up, we had to cancel ours because my IVF app. Got moved to the 3rd of March now. All getting rally real, big hug to you, glad you are not in pain, xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Thanks *wlazlo*, had to change it due to a rather rude person at work. 
Have had a rubbish day but I'm feeling a bit better now. I just want to know  
Hope your good. It's getting really close now, and very exciting. X


----------



## wlazlo1983

Jam&Cream, I can imagine, you are getting excited. You literally have a few days until testing, I really hope you will get BFP, it would be amazing if you could start a good string of happy news soon!

Here, I have a scan today, not sure what to expect, hopefully the follicle grew enough to get injection, if not at least my initial app for IVF is next week, so thee is a plan B. 

Have a good day everybody, xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*wlazlo*, fingers crossed you have some good news today and if not your appt this week will make up for it I'm sure. At least your getting somewhere. X
4 sleeps to go. I'm more than happy to be the start of some good luck on here. X


----------



## Chloe6

Good luck wlazlo and fingers crossed for you aswell j&c xxx


----------



## Myxini

fingers crossed for both wlazlo and jam&cream here too


----------



## wlazlo1983

Thank you ladies, so the folicle grew to 13mm, so it's not great. My consultant wants me to use opks until Wednesday and if no surge he wants me to get hcg shot Wednesday night?

I'm not very hopeful for some reason for this cycle and I thought I might just leave it, I don't want to start IVF in a bad/sad mood because it didn't work again and I was very hopeful. Does that sound silly? What do you think guys? Hubby is away and I haven't talked to him about it yet, xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*wlazlo*, if your not paying for it I'd do the iui. You've nothing to lose really. Yes it might make you sad but could also be the best thing ever. Good luck to you whatever you decide. Xx


----------



## littlechicken

Hi wlazlo. I personally would give clomid one last shot, you've taken the tablets so why not see it through. Then if it doesn't work you can put clomid behind you and move on to a fresh start with ivf.
Jam - hope the wait isn't too hard. 
X x x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Littlechicken*, it's not too bad thanks. Nearly there now. Hope your well. X


----------



## wlazlo1983

Thank you Littlechicken and J&C, I think I will give it one more try. I need to pay for the hcg injection but it's only £50 which comparing to everything else is not too bad! Thank you.


----------



## KH1986

Good luck ladies this month! We need some positive stories soon  I'm 5DPO today...hurry up next week so I can test  Im about to watch one born every minute,I love it,but makes me feel sad at the same time. Had another baby announcement from a friend last week,have to smile & be polite! Xxx


----------



## Myxini

I would do the same wlazlo.  Might as well see the last cycle till the end. 

I watched OBEM too, KH. There's something oddly fascinating about it, even though it's always a little bit sad. I can't imagine going in to be a birth partner though, like that one lady with the fertility issues!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Kh*, your in single figures now, test day will be here soon enough  X
*Myxini*, hope your well? X
Afm, only 3 sleeps to go, realistically though I should know by wed/thurs. I've got everything crossed. 
I hope obem was a good one. I didn't watch it last night, I hate the adverts, I've recorded it and I'll watch it when I get home tonight. I can't wait, I love it. Xx


----------



## martinak

Hi All

I hope you dont mind me joining in on your thread, I finished my first round of 50mg Clomid tablets last Tuesday - I had real problems with the side affects on this go  , and have my scan at the Hospital tomorrow morning to see if any of my follicles have grown.....I am nervous but excited about this...more nervous because im not really too sure what to expect, I have read on here that some people get injections to induce ovulation..is this dependent on the situation or does everyone have this?

A little about me, I am 28 and have PCOS, we have been TTC for nearly 3 years. My DH has no problems with his swimmers (lucky him!)  

Martina x


----------



## littlechicken

Hi Martina
Welcome to the thread. I didn't get trigger shots but not sure if that's because the hospital didn't offer them or just because I didn't ever get enough follicle growth with clomid. People say symptoms aren't so bad if you take clomid at night.  I hope you have some nice big follicles tomorrow.
Hi everyone else. Glad it's not just me watching one born. Whenever oh goes out I watch old episodes on 4od. I see it as good practice.
X x x
(I'm still hanging around on here until I get this cyst removed despite no more clomid at moment)


----------



## martinak

Hi LittleChicken, Thank you   I kinda wish i had taken them at night but..i had a (maybe stupid theory) that if i took them in the morning I would be better off by knowing what the symptoms were...i will definitely try taking them at night next time around... cant wait to see what happens tomorrow now, i feel like i am totally in the dark at the moment!

I have been doing exactly the same with watching one born on 4OD when the OH is out


----------



## wlazlo1983

Ni Martna, I have been given hcg injections when the folicles were big enough, that relises ovulation within 36-78 hours, it worked every time. A few times my consultant abandoned the cycle as they didn't grow, so a lot will depend on your scan tomorrow or the next one. Good luck tomorrow, x

Littlechicken, you should definitely stay on that board, it's very friendly and plenty of support!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Martina*, welcome and good luck to you both. I never had the trigger shot either, was told I didn't need it as I ovulate naturally. I also took my clomid in the morning so I didn't forget it, the side effects were awful, I hated it. Hope your scan is good tomorrow. X
*Littlechicken*, you definitely need to hang around. Hope your good. X


----------



## martinak

Hiya, I had my scan this morning... I only had two follicles one in either side they were both under 10 mm so below what they should be, she said that my lining was fine but that the follicles are still too small (I am on day 14 at the moment) my consultant said that i should have another scan next Wednesday and maybe by then they should have grown to the right size...hopefully anyway


----------



## littlechicken

I wish these follicles would just behave. Hopefully they will have a growth spurt Martina. If not I'm sure they can increase your dose next month x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Martina*, lots can happen in a week. Hopefully they do what they're supposed to. X


----------



## Walliams

Hello, I'm new here, looking for support 

I have long known I have PCOS but am blessed to have a DS and a DD from prev marriage. Now with a wonderful DH who has no children of his own, we would love a BFP. My signature tells all - I'm coming up to a year on clomid, now on a very high dose with Metformin added in. Another 2 months of clomid and met to go. Next step we are told is tamoxifen. 

Safe to say I'm sick to death of clomid and I'm a bit fed up with my clinic. Our cons is lovely but insists that on paper, I'm an ideal candidate for clomid working because it's worked before (DS) and I've had a natural BFP before (DD). If I'm so perfect on paper why isn't it happening 

I've really enjoyed reading this thread and would love to chat x

Thanks, Wally


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Well the big fat cow turned up singing last night   We're absolutely gutted but there's not much we can do about it so just trying to be positive, at least we know we're entitled to the funding for ivf and we get 3 attempts here too. Have got an appt next week so will find out a bit more then. 
Thank you everybody for your support and kind words    I hope no one minds but I'm going to stick around to see how everyone gets on. Xx


----------



## littlechicken

Im.so sorry jam. Was really hoping this would be your month. Glad you already have a plan b. Stay positive-onwards and upwards. Stick around!
Welcome wally, you have been much more patient than me on Clomid. Are you actually ovulating on it.  I've asked for ovarian drilling instead of carrying on with it. 
X x x


----------



## Walliams

littlechicken said:


> Welcome wally, you have been much more patient than me on Clomid. Are you actually ovulating on it. I've asked for ovarian drilling instead of carrying on with it.
> X x x


The cons wants us to give clomid the most chance we can, partly because it has worked before and also because we don't qualify for IVF funding. Ovulating around day 17 now but only since I've been on highest dose. Ovarian drilling is one of our next steps, yes. I've had a hystero dye test done, both tubes are clear. Personally I'm feeling pretty frustrated and I hate the side effects of both 200mg clomid and 1500mg of metformin. 

So sorry Jamandcream


----------



## wlazlo1983

J&C I am so sorry! I literally came her today to ask if you have tested yet because I remember it was tomorrow. It sucks big time!!! Onwards and upwards now, you have your appointment and you can discuss what to do next, let me know if you have any questions about applying for funding, I'm here to help! Big hug, xxx

Walliams, I had bad side effects on 100mg and can't even imagine 200mg. Metformin has been ok for me so far, I struggle a bit AT&T he beginning but I was taking it wrong, all the tablets together once a day( I know I'm such an idiot) but did that only for a few days, I'm also on 1500mg. 

Martinak, they can still grow, you never know. I had two months of perfect folicles 20 and 26mm and this month it's rubbish! So don't give up, they seem to have a mind of their own, silly follicles!!!

Have a great day everybody and once again big hug J&C, xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*wlazlo*, thank you so much and thank you for your support too. I probably will mither you about funding, I'm hoping my consultant will start that off next week when we see him. I hope it doesn't take ages, I spoke to an nice lady at the ccg and she said it can come through in as little as 2 weeks, fingers crossed. 
Hope your doing well. Thanks again  Xx


----------



## Myxini

Welcome* Martina* - I hope next scan shows a nice growth! 
Welcome too *Walliams* - wow, a year?! No wonder you're fed up! That's a very long time for them to allow you on it - I've been told 6 months is the safe maximum. I'd definitely be pushing for ovarian drilling if I was you, it has a good success rate.
*Jam&Cream* - I'm so sorry.  Good news about IVF funding and an appointment so soon. We can wait for treatment together.
*littlechicken* - I hope the cyst isn't causing you too much discomfort.
Hope you're also doing ok, *wlazlo*.

I _think_ today is *CD34* for me, but no AF yet. I know I didn't ovulate, so no excitement, of course, and last cycle was 36 days long anyway. It does feel like the witch is on her way, and I wish she hurries on. My mind is very much on other things, still. I'm packing and painting, and we get keys to new house on Monday, finally. I started a new course of physiotherapy yesterday and feel like been hit by a truck today. Urgh. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Walliams

Myxini said:


> Welcome too *Walliams* - wow, a year?! No wonder you're fed up! That's a very long time for them to allow you on it - I've been told 6 months is the safe maximum. I'd definitely be pushing for ovarian drilling if I was you, it has a good success rate.


It's because it too so long to get me on a responding dose. So even though I've been taking it since last April, my cons says it only counts as 4 'successful' cycles. Just taken my fourth day of 200mg on my 5th cycle and I'm really feeling it!

They say they might not recommend me for ov drilling because I am now ovulating, which is proven with the day 21 prog test. But they will consider me for Tamoxifen next.

Fed up with it all. X


----------



## littlechicken

Hi Wally. Good you are finally on a dose that is getting you to ovulate. I was a sweaty, angry mess on 100mg so don't dare to think what 200might be like. It really thinned my lining as well so never really stood a chance. Tamoxifen is meant to be good for stopping that happening. Hopefully this month will work so you don't need to bother anyway  
Myxini the cyst is twinging a bit but I'm ignoring it so I can still go on holiday. Checked with the insurance company I would be covered if the worst happens while I'm away though. Been enjoying drinking a g&t every night this week now I' know nothing is going to happen for 6 weeks.
X x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Littlechicken*, thank you. Hope you hear about the drilling soon. X
*Myxini*, I booked the appt before I had my last iui as my consultant gets booked up quite quickly and all we seemed to have done for the past year is wait for something. Do you know when you'll be having treatment? X


----------



## martinak

J&C so sorry to hear your news, fingers crossed for your next step though!!  

I was told that if the follicles hadn't shown any signs of growth by Wednesday, I would have to increase my dose to 100 mg...I'm really not looking forward to that as I had really strange side affects with just the 50 mg. Even my consultant said that she had never heard of anyone having these. 
Has anyone else had these? 
-a feeling of completely being out of it..sort of spaced out feeling
-my legs felt like they turned to Jelly and it gave me the feeling as though i would fall if i stood too long

I didnt get any of the normal AF side affect though just the ones above and maybe some hot flushes  

I have heard that a hot water bottle is meant to help encourage growth along with more dairy and water intake...do you think these work?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*martina*, thank you x I never had anything like that. Doesn't sound great neither. Had the hot flushes though, I was a moody, hot mess. Hope everything's grown enough by Wednesday, best of luck. X


----------



## littlechicken

Martina I had the spaced out thing. I would watch something on tv then say to oh 'what did we just watch' and have virtually no memory of it. Then I would repeat myself or have to check whether I had just said something out loud or just thought it. 
Didn't get jelly legs but then I work from home and most days only go as far as the kettle.  Some people do ovulate late with clomid so hope all will be fine by Wednesday. I only get one scan at day10 so it's good they are continuing to monitor. I tried the hot water bottle and drinking water, not sure it helped for me but nice to feel like you are trying something at least x


----------



## littlechicken

Btw damn you jam and cream. I'm despo for a scone with jam and cream now


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*LittleChicken*, do it, have one. I love scones, with anything. X


----------



## martinak

haha I love them too...so tempted to have one now!

LittleChicken you have made my day, that is exactly what i meant with the spaced out feeling. I work in a office and last monday i was fine for the first 2 hours. then we had a fire alarm and from then on i cant remember much it was like i was on another planet...my boss even drove me home!

I am really happy with my consultant she, seems completely on the ball and when we saw her this week it felt like she had all the time in the world for us (hopefully that wasnt just a one off


----------



## KH1986

Jam & cream I am sorry...lets hope you have success in the next step of treatment. Its so gutting! 

I am now 9DPO,I caved & did a very early test today,I swear I see a faint line (not sure if I'm seeing things now though) Im keeping everything crossed this is our month. I posted a pic on countdown to pregnancy & got 70% voting positive!xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Kh*,  oh my, I really hope it is. How exciting. Will you test again tomorrow? X


----------



## littlechicken

Kh my fingers couldn't be more crossed for you.  
Keep us posted!


----------



## KH1986

Thanks ladies. I'm going to try & hold out until maybe Monday...but that's if I can resist! My only doubt is the tests I've got are cheap Internet dip stick ones,so I don't know how reliable they are. Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Kh*, Monday?! You're very good, I'd never last that long, I'd be testing everyday at least. I'm crossing everything for you. X


----------



## Myxini

Oh *KH!*  Let it be the good news this thread so needs...


----------



## wlazlo1983

KH that's fantastic! All the tests work on the same principle, but if you are worried get some other ones! I'm keeping everything crossed for you! Lots of hugs!

Have a good day everybody else too!


----------



## KH1986

Hi ladies. I caved & did another test this morning(not first thing tho) was negative,but when I checked about 30mins later I have a faint line,again.im worried though cos I keep think is it an evap line....although its appeared on all 5 tests I've done,ha! I am a poas addict! Good luck for everybody this cycle xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*kh*, what a great thing to have an addiction to though. Congratulations again, it really is lovely. Xx


----------



## Myxini

I've had the occasional evap. line, but never in five tests one after thh other... 
I recommend don't torture yourself with tests that aren't from first morning urine - those ones will be the most concentrated (as I'm sure you know, hehe). 
I've got my fingers crossed you!


----------



## littlechicken

Just thought I'd pop on and say hi. 
Finished 10 days of norethisterone and got af this morning. Hoping the cyst will disappear now (dr suggested it might). Got oh working out how to use the ovulation monitor so I can see if anything happens without the clomid this month. 
Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## wlazlo1983

Hello ladies.

Littlechicken I hope you get to ovulate by yourself, wouldn't that be amazing! Good luck!!!

Jam&cream, how are you? Are you doing another month of Clomid or just waiting for your appointment?

KH, any news?

I just had my initial consultation and full steam ahead! Waiting for natural af until next Monday, if nothing then they will induce it and start IVF from there!! Im excited and nervous but mostly overwhelmed with all the information! I will stick around because I like this board, good luck and lots of hugs to everybody!!!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*wlazlo*, it's great your finally getting there. So exciting!
We're just waiting for our appt on Friday. We're not doing anymore iui's, I feel it's just a waste of money for us, I don't see why it would work when these 6 haven't, and at £1500 a month it was an expensive hobby  I'm hoping with everything crossed for some good news on Friday. 
All the luck in the world to you  X
*Littlechicken*, best of luck with that machine, I'm useless with things like that. X
*Kh*, you still a self confessed addict? X


----------



## KH1986

Hi ladies. Still not news really,I've done about a million tests,lol & they all appear to have a very faint line. I'm just not 100% sure though cos they're the cheap Internet test! If no AF by Wednesday I will buy a digi to get confirmation. Don't wanna get my hopes up yet! Hope everybody is well xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*kh*, for me a lines a line. I'd go and buy a digital though if your unsure. X


----------



## Walliams

Hello everyone.

It's been a crazy few days side-effects wise! I just keep randomly getting all overcome with emotions and bursting into tears for no real reason, it's so embarrassing especially as no-one at work knows! They must think I'm totally nuts    

It's making me quite depressed too. I don't want to go out or see anyone and my house is in a state where I'm just not keeping on top of the housework cos I feel so low.

Anyone else struggling through? I'm only on CD10  

Wally


----------



## littlechicken

Hi walliams. I'm not currently taking clomid but I felt like that too and it's not really like me either. One day in particular I don't think I stopped crying all day. Not telling you to do anything you don't feel like but I did feel better when I kept busy as it took my mind off things a bit. 
Sorry I can't remember if you have scans or not - have you got one planned to check progress.
Just remember all this will be worth it in the end x x x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*walliams*, I was like this on my second round of clomid. I couldn't see any light neither. I do think you need to try to keep busy though, I too found this hard but it was for the best and did help. Hope your feeling better soon. X
Hope everyone else is good? It's been super quiet on here recently. X


----------



## KH1986

Hi all. Walliams we all have our bad days...this is my third clomid cycle & I've found it the worst,I've Been stressing a lot! Still unsure about this cycle,AF is due tomorrow so if nothing by Thursday I'm going to buy a digital test as I'm fed up with line spotting.ha.I won't be buying the amazon one step pregnancy tests again. Xx


----------



## Jessting

Hi all!

Sorry I've been quiet, work has been crazy busy but that was good cos it's kept me occupied!!

Jam, so sorry it didn't work. At least now you can start moving towards the next step, which must mean one step closer to a BFP xx

KH - I'm desperate to know if it's a positive for you! Good luck on Thursday!

Wally, sorry to hear you've been having a tough time. These hormones can really send us loopy. At least you know you're not alone.

Hi Little Chicken, Wlazlo, Myxini and everyone else - hope you are all ok!

AFM - My Day 21 prog test was negative. My day 28 prog test was negative but I definitely picked up a raise in temperature and when it dropped my AF started. When I asked the level she said it was 5 on day 28 - well that's 5 more than normal! So I think I've maybe ovulated or had a go and it was poor quality or something! But it's a start!! Day 2 now and still on 50mg as couldn't get hold of consultant quick enough to see if he wanted to up my dose. I celebrated cycle 2 with a few pancakes! Xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Jessting*, it is a start. Hopefully you might see some changes this month. Best of luck. 
Yes, hopefully we are a step closer. Consultants appt is Friday so I'm hoping we'll find out how long we're going to have to wait before we can get started. X


----------



## Walliams

littlechicken said:


> Sorry I can't remember if you have scans or not - have you got one planned to check progress.


My clinic doesn't routinely scan to check progress :-( They don't seem very interested in you until you need more intensive treatments. Once you start IVF you get to go to their brand new, state of the art fertility centre, until then you have to attend appointments at the crummy old hospital, in the maternity section where they make you sit with the EPAU ladies who are all having their early scans :-(


----------



## Walliams

KH1986 said:


> Hi all. Walliams we all have our bad days...this is my third clomid cycle & I've found it the worst,I've Been stressing a lot! Still unsure about this cycle,AF is due tomorrow so if nothing by Thursday I'm going to buy a digital test as I'm fed up with line spotting.ha.I won't be buying the amazon one step pregnancy tests again. Xx


Good luck! Fingers crossed for you xx I've been doing this clomid malarkey for so long now that I don't do pg tests any more because I can't help but scrutinise each test like a crazy person and then it hurts too much. I hope it's good news for you xxx


----------



## martinak

*Walliams,* I hope your ok. Ive had a bad few days this week too  I hope everyone else is ok too!

I had my second scan of my first cycle of clomid this morning (CD21) the two follicles which were there last week have disappeared, looks like i haven't ovulated either but they did some bloods to double check. I have to wait to hear if they let me go for a second round of clomid and increase to 100mg, they are still surprised by my side affects so want to clear it with the main consultant before they give me the go ahead....


----------



## KH1986

Hi ladies. Sadly it looks like I have had dodgy pregnancy tests off amazon...don't buy one step pregnancy tests,I've had false positives all week  Im due on today & used a first response early response test & it's a BFN,gutted to say the least! Just waiting for AF to make an appearance today/tomorrow. This forum chat needs some good luck & positive stories soon. Looks like I'm gonna be on 150mg clomid next month...xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Oh no *Kh*, I can't believe you had so many positives.  Hope your ok. X


----------



## martinak

oh *KH* i hope your ok!


----------



## KH1986

I'm ok,just gutted  Im never buying those tests again! I had about 10 all appear with the faint line. Just ready for AF to start & I can crack on with round 4 & book in for more follicle tracking xx I really appreciate everyone's support xx


----------



## Walliams

KH1986 said:


> Hi ladies. Sadly it looks like I have had dodgy pregnancy tests off amazon...don't buy one step pregnancy tests,I've had false positives all week  Im due on today & used a first response early response test & it's a BFN,gutted to say the least! Just waiting for AF to make an appearance today/tomorrow. This forum chat needs some good luck & positive stories soon. Looks like I'm gonna be on 150mg clomid next month...xxx


  Aww KH, I'm so sad to read this. Maybe 150mgs will do the trick? How do you feel about increasing the dose? Do you get scanned by your clinic to check your progress? Just read your post again and I see that you do, at least that's something. I don't at mine


----------



## littlechicken

Agh that's rubbish kh. Hope you are ok. Must be especially hard when those tests got your hopes up. I hope 150mg does the trick. Hope they are checking your lining as well to make sure the clomid isn't thinning it out as well. 
Martinak I've never heard of follicles just disappearing. Hope the tests show you did ovulate so at least the clomid is doing its job. 
Hi everyone else. We are a sorry bunch at the moment. Think we all deserve a nice foot rub off other halves tonight. There is a pressure point on either side of ankle/heel that is related to ovaries. I use that as my excuse for a rub by telling oh it's a nice way for him to be involved. He doesn't buy it


----------



## littlechicken

Drinking wine now as another pregnancy announcement in the family. Can't cope with the pitying tone I get from everyone. X x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*littlechicken*,  It really is pooh isn't it. I'm sure everyone's having babies at the moment, they're just everywhere. Hope your ok. X


----------



## Walliams

littlechicken said:


> Drinking wine now as another pregnancy announcement in the family. Can't cope with the pitying tone I get from everyone. X x


Aww, know the feeling. Two babies born to close friends in the last 4 weeks. I went to visit one of them for the weekend, but when I got home after, I broke down and just sobbed and sobbed. I'm really, really grateful to have my DS and DD but it doesn't make it any easier when my dream is to have a child with my wonderful husband, who has no children


----------



## KH1986

I'm definitely out this month  AF appeared this morning! Spoke to the nurse & I'm now on 150mg & got an appt in 13 days for follicle scanning. Fingers crossed this will work...hope everybody is good & staying positive. The only bonus with it not being successful is I get to go skiing in 3 weeks  xxx


----------



## littlechicken

Sorry kh. Hope 150 does the trick. I like how you are seeing the positive. I'm doing the same with my holiday (2 weeks today). Would much rather be pregnant like everyone else apparently is (nearly has a cry at that X factor winner being pregnant yesterday) but at least I get to go and drink buckets of cocktail on a thai beach instead and avoid all the ******** announcements for a while. But if one more pregnant person/mum tells me how lucky I am that I can go off on holiday while they are stuck at home with their kids I'm going to explode x


----------



## Walliams

CD13 for me, starting the OPK's. Not expecting to ov until Tuesday (CD17) though. I hate it when ov falls mid-week, DH is always so tired in the week


----------



## wlazlo1983

KH I am so sorry af is here good luck for your next cycle!

Littlechicken, enjoy your holiday!

J&c how did your appointment go today

Lots of hugs for everybody, xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*kh*,  hope your ok. 
*wlazlo*, was good thanks. They're doing me a letter for my gp and we've to do one too, about wanting to move the funding and then it should be approved within 4 weeks they said. So fingers crossed we should be able to start end of April/beginning of May. I'm super impatient already though. Hope your well? X
*Littlechicken*, enjoy the holiday, think we might have to give ours at the end if April a miss  I don't mind though if it turns out to be worth it. X
Hope everyone else is doing well  X


----------



## wlazlo1983

J&C that sounds simple enough, and it will go really quickly! Lots of luck, xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*wlazlo*, it's going slow already. We've done our letter, did you have to do one? Is there anything you can think of that we need to put in? X


----------



## wlazlo1983

J&C I just sent you a Private message. I hope my explanation helps, xxx


----------



## Walliams

I've just had a beautifully positive ov test result (strip test) - I said it would be Tuesday didn't I! Yay 

Anyone else starting their 2ww? Where is everyone at?

Wally


----------



## littlechicken

That's brilliant news walliams. Hope this is the month!
No 2ww wait for me. I'm still on my 10ww to find out what's going on with this cyst


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*walliams*, hopefully this is the one for you. Best of luck. X
*LittleChicken*, are you well? X


----------



## littlechicken

Hi j&c. Yes I'm fine at, getting the odd twinge to let me know it's still there following af but other than that no problems. Just looking forward to getting a date for removal/drilling. Hope everything gets moving quickly for you x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*LittleChicken*, hope it's not too long, seems to of been a while already  no one seems to have any urgency about anything, well apart from us lot. We've got to be the most impatient bunch ever. X


----------



## Myxini

Hello everyone. I was gutted to read about the disappointment *KH*. 

We haven't got internet in the new house yet (and won't for another two weeks!) so keeping up with stuff is a bit patchy. 
My AF finally turned up after a 45 day cycle.  I'm on *CD3* now, and 2nd day of my 4th Clomid cycle. I guess it might still work, so why not, while we wait and see if my consultant is ever happy enough that she has enough test results for that IVF referral (had to have another blood test yesterday).


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Myxini*, best of luck with this months. Can you not hurry your consultant along? I've already started ringing to see where they're up to with my funding referral. I only seen my gp on Monday  think I'll leave it now until next week then I'll start mithering again. Xx


----------



## littlechicken

Never stop mithering j&c it's the only way! It's easy to get forgotten about if you don't. 

What the hell time do you get up btw. I thought I was good being awake at 8 today x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Littlechicken*, I'm up at 05:30 for work. 8am crikey, that's a massive lie in. I'm normally up at 7ish on my days off. 
I'm going to ring again on Monday. Just want to know. If it all gets approved in the next 4 weeks the nurse said we'll be able to do our first go at the end of April. So exciting. X


----------



## Itwillhappen2014

Hello everyone

Hope this is the right place to post? I'm back on clomid after a successful clomid round that sadly resulted in my firstborn being stillborn in Dec 2013  

I'm back on 100mg on CD 30. I usually have a 32 day cycle so just anxiously waiting to see what happens. X


----------



## Walliams

Hi itwillhappen2014, I'm so sorry for your loss, you are very brave xxx Best of luck this month. I've heard that once you've been pregnant your fertility is boosted, fingers crossed that's right and you catch again quickly xxx

Wally


----------



## Itwillhappen2014

Thank you Wally

Getting pregnant is all I eat, sleep and breathe at the moment   xx


----------



## Walliams

Totally understandable, after what you must have been through    I think you're so brave xxx


----------



## littlechicken

Hi itwillhappen. Welcome to the group. So sorry to hear about your first baby   I can't even begin to imagine how painful that must be for you.  
I hope you you haven't suffered yo many side effects on clomid this time. Let us know how you get on.
X x x


----------



## Itwillhappen2014

Thank you little chicken  

I just cry all the time on clomid and everything is 100x worse but like last time, I have to try and focus on the prize at the end and I will get that bloody prize!! Iknow the pregnancy won't be easy after last time but you've got to keep trying haven't you   xx I'm on cd 32 tomorrow which is when I usually get AF so fingers crossed! Xx


----------



## Walliams

I'm another one who can't stop crying on clomid, that week when I'm taking the pills I become a wreck   it's horrible. Last try on clomid next month thank goodness, I'll also be in florida (on honeymoon) for CD 9-21 so I'm hoping for a honeymoon baby .

That said I'm 4dpo now and we couldn't have bd'd any more than we did so maybe we'll be lucky in 10 days time... but I'm not getting my hopes up xxx

Good luck itwillhappen2014, when will you test?


----------



## Itwillhappen2014

Awww honeymoon baby  

I came off the pill before we went on honeymoon and when nothing had happened 9 months later we thought we'd best get checked out. We got referred to hospital and was prescribed 3 months worth of clomid. 

1st month- ovulated but nothing happened 50 mg
2nd month- didn't ovulate 50mg 
3rd month- 100mg I got scanned by a consultant and told my follicle didn't look big enough so just call when I got my period and then I will go to ICSI. Anyway, I started acupuncture during cycle 3 and I got bad cramping waiting for my period but it never came!! Sadly, as you know 37 weeks later I gave birth to my boy stillborn. 

I re-started clomid 100mg days 2-6 and I'm on Cd 31 today and usually come on Cd 32. The consultant confirmed i'd ovulated so just waiting to see what happens.

Do you normally test or wait for your period day and then test?


----------



## littlechicken

My best friend had a still born little boy too. Despite seeing her go through it I'm sure I'll never really understand. She now has a healthy baby girl and although she didn't enjoy her second pregnancy at all it was all ok second time. I hope you had a nice name for your boy itwillhappen.
I thought I was having a honeymoon baby as came off the pill and no AF. Didn't know at time that I had pcos.
Hope we get some good news on this thread this month. X x x


----------



## Itwillhappen2014

It's so freakingly common but of all the things I worried about during pregnancy,this was something I though happened in the Victorian age! 

Yes let's get some BFP's started!!


----------



## Walliams

Itwillhappen2014 said:


> Do you normally test or wait for your period day and then test?


I used to test but now I try to wait it out too. Sometimes temptation steps in though so I keep a stash on internet cheapies so at least it doesn't cost the earth. I always regret it afterwards though lol.

Clomid has been a part of my life for most of my adult life. I'm fortunate in that I have a DS through clomid (3rd cycle, 100mg) and then went on to have a natural bfp 20 months later which was my DD. I don't think I could go through IVF so if clomid doesn't work it's on to tamoxifen and if that doesn't work, it's game over for us.

Keeping fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Itwillhappen2014

That's understandable. Is there a reason why you won't go down the IVF route? Xx


----------



## KH1986

Hi Ladies. Hope everybody is good & enjoying this nice weather. I'm on CD12 today & I've got my follicle scan tomorrow as I'm now on 150mg. Fingers crossed this works! My best friend had a baby girl yesterday,delivered in her hall at home...she didn't realise she was in labour! Looking forward to baby cuddles although it makes me feel sad as I so want want my own baby  xxx


----------



## Walliams

Several reasons, first and foremost our pct won't fund because I already have children, second we don't have 4-5k sitting in the bank and third I can't face the thought of all those drugs, injections and interventions


----------



## Itwillhappen2014

That all makes total sense Wally. Did you see the news about Asda offering IVF for a grand? It's so unfair that something (seemingly) so natural is so hard for the majority. Xx


----------



## Itwillhappen2014

Good luck for your scan KHx


----------



## Walliams

Itwillhappen2014 said:


> That all makes total sense Wally. Did you see the news about Asda offering IVF for a grand? It's so unfair that something (seemingly) so natural is so hard for the majority. Xx


Interesting, no I didn't know about Asda, I just looked it up, fair play.

I have to keep things in perspective. I've known since I was 17 that I'd have trouble conceiving, hence trying for my DS when I was 21. I'm incredibly fortunate to have my DS and DD, I know that. But I didn't plan for a divorce and then meeting the loveliest man ever, who has no children. I'm only 30 now but I might as well be 50 for all the fertility I have! People say to me, "you're still young, you've got loads of time" etc etc but they don't understand how it is.

I'm guessing AF has stayed away today? I really hope so x

Good luck KH with your follicle scan tomorrow, I'm always envious of those who get scanning, my clinic don't do it for clomid patients.


----------



## Itwillhappen2014

It's funny that you say that as I was exactly the same except I wasn't with the right partner and when I found 'the right one' in 2006 and we got married 2011 which is when we started trying but had no idea why nothing was happening and got referred to hospital. I'm 35 now and people say to me 'women are having children in their 50's now'.
 you don't need the Asda route but I'm glad it will become more accessible. 

AF not arrived as yet. I will leave until tomorrow and if nothing then, then I will test     

You've done so well Wally to be pro-active about your situation. Have you tried acupuncture? Last time I had one session and fellpregnant (I was on clomid too) I still see my acupuncturist now and she is fertility Zita West accredited. There's medical evidence to show it has positive results xxxx


----------



## Itwillhappen2014

AF just arrived. This waiting game is just torture  

It's hard to stay positive really. How do you distract yourself from the one thing you want most? xx


----------



## littlechicken

Sorry to hear that. Hopefully next month will be the one.
I wish I knew the answer to that. It's the first thing you think about in the morning and it's never far from your mind. I try and distract myself with planning nice things to look forward to and having little treats when I can afford to and when I'm particularly bad I'll clean the house so at least I'm busy.
Keep your chin up


----------



## martinak

Hi all, just thought i would stop by the thread as i was having a particular down day, *Little Chicken* and *it will happen* your comments are exactly what I felt like today. I am on CD34 (i have varied but LONG cycles) and all i keep thinking about is wishing my AF would finally come - I know this month wont be a BFP because the scan showed the two follicles which were there on day14 were already gone by day21.

Its so hard to keep your mind occupied, do you also find that your friends or family just dont really understand what your going through? my sister who is 7months pregnant told me this morning to stay positive because she knows it will happen....but when its constantly up and down its hard to stay positive


----------



## Walliams

Itwillhappen2014 said:


> AF just arrived. This waiting game is just torture
> 
> It's hard to stay positive really. How do you distract yourself from the one thing you want most? xx


Aw man, I'm so gutted for you! I had everything crossed. Hang in there, itwillhappen2014. Be nice to yourself xxx

My method for staying positive is to try to do something different each cycle. This cycle I researched and then ordered preseed to try, last month I tried having one of those Actimel every day, next month I'm thinking of trying the cough medicine thing. I may even try acupuncture at some point too, like you suggest. Just doing something small different each time helps to keep me focused. Oh and I'm kinda looking forward to AF this time too because I just ordered myself a mooncup to try!! Perhaps I'm just a bit daft lol.

I'm currently 6dpo, no signs, no symptoms, nothing unusual so far. Xx


----------



## KH1986

Hi all. Just a small update,I had my follicle scan today & I've only got 1 main follicle at 17mm, they were hooping for 2 as I'm now on 150mg clomid. They've now told me if this month is unsuccessful then they will look at my next step & stop clomid. Does anybody know what the next option might be? Xx


----------



## Walliams

One follicle is better than none  

My next step is a course of tamoxifen, but it seems to be different for everyone, doesn't it xxx


----------



## martinak

congrats on the follicle and at 17mm thats really good..fingers crossed 

Ive been told my next step is ovarian drilling and then IVF..


----------



## littlechicken

I like to try different things too walliams to feel like I'm doing something myself between appointments. I've ordered a book today on pcos diet. I'm lucky that I don't actually need to lose weight but my diet is pretty bad (love carbs and sweets). Hopefully a change in diet will help reduce the pcos and at least give me natural af for the first time in 15 months.
I've tried acupuncture and reflexology too and got preseed and an ovulation monitor. 
Well done on your follicle kh. Don't worry about two, one is great. I'm getting drilling, clomid again then ivf if that doesn't work. Nobody mentioned tamoxifen although I know it's good if clomid makes your lining too thin. I think some hospitals do injectable too according to my google search. 
Hope af hurries up martinak.
X x


----------



## KH1986

Thanks ladies. Yes 1 follicle is great,as they say...it only takes 1!!! So fingers crossed. I'm off skiing next weekend so that should take my mind off the 2ww & stop me peeing on sticks.ha. I'm not going to take any with me  xxx


----------



## Itwillhappen2014

Thanks little chicken, Wally & Martinauk. I love the moon cup ha!

I'm so annoyed I've got to go through another round of clomid as they make me feel so crap with the grieving on top. I literally cry all day on them. 

KH - I've only ever had 1 dominant follicle so everything crossed for you. My next step would have been ICSI x

What a lovely supportive group you lot are.   xx


----------



## Walliams

Itwillhappen2014 said:


> Thanks little chicken, Wally & Martinauk. I love the moon cup ha!
> 
> I'm so annoyed I've got to go through another round of clomid as they make me feel so crap with the grieving on top. I literally cry all day on them.
> 
> KH - I've only ever had 1 dominant follicle so everything crossed for you. My next step would have been ICSI x
> 
> What a lovely supportive group you lot are.  xx


Well, it's one way of not being too disappointed when af comes! Hehe! 

Don't worry about taking the pills. Makes me cry all day too. You're not alone, we're all here to listen and sympathise and go through it with you. I'm so happy to have found this group too xxx

Wally xx


----------



## Itwillhappen2014

Morning everyone 

Had a difficult night last night. I was up at 3am crying over the empty cot in the nursery. 

Anyway, on clomid do you always ovulate? The first time round I was on 50mg ovulated, next month 50 mg didn't ovulate, 3rd month got caught. I don't want to put myself through hell with the tablets if I'm not going to ovulate. I asked my new hospital what to do and she said it was up to me? Xx


----------



## littlechicken

Hi it will happen.
You are bound to have days/nights like that, it must still be incredibly raw.
I have never ovulated on clomid n 3 attempts and am refusing to try again until after ovarian drilling. For me it's the disturbed sleep and night sweats that are the worst. It's up to you what you do but since you are already (understandably) very down I would probably give it a miss if clomid is making you worse.
I hope you've got lots of friends and family supporting you.
X x x


----------



## faith88

hEllo ladies

i am recently done with hysteroscopy and laproscopy test.both results are fine.what should i expect as the next step?ovulation induction? pls explain...
i have already taken 10 rounds of clomid?but this time gonna try with metformin+clomid.

wish me luck !


----------



## Walliams

Itwillhappen2014 - are you having your progesterone tested on day 21? This should confirm if you've ovulated and can be done at your gp with a quick blood test. I had one every month while they were getting my dose right but don't have them anymore because I know this dose is working. That said, I used OPK's to check when I was ovulating then when I got a positive result I'd book in for my "day21 progesterone" for 7 days later - because I don't ov until cd17/18 I'd have the test done on cd24/cd25.



faith88 said:


> hEllo ladies
> 
> i am recently done with hysteroscopy and laproscopy test.both results are fine.what should i expect as the next step?ovulation induction? pls explain...
> i have already taken 10 rounds of clomid?but this time gonna try with metformin+clomid.
> 
> wish me luck !


We have lots in common, I'm on my 11th round of clomid in a row, second month for me with metformin too. Best of luck!

Wally


----------



## faith88

williams--Hi.yes wanna try metformin +clomid/tamoxifen...as such my bmi is also 33.so just waiting to start with my medicines..

baby dust to u


----------



## littlechicken

Hi faith
Good luck with the metformin. I read I clomid has a higher success rate with metformin. I was quite poorly for a couple of weeks when I started taking metformin but fine now so do persevere. 
10 rounds?? Hope you don't get bad side effects x x


----------



## littlechicken

Didn't mean to put that face in. Not even sure what it means. Ha ha.


----------



## faith88

yup somehow managing to continue with met+clom...


----------



## Itwillhappen2014

How's everyone doing? Xx


----------



## Walliams

8dpo here, zero symptoms, no reason to believe this month will be any different, but keeping my spirits up.

How are you doing? X


----------



## Itwillhappen2014

not so great cd 4 and crying lots. I'm keeping myself busy with exercise classes and this morning someone brought in a 8 week old baby at the end of a class. Everyone was 'oohing and ahhing' and I couldn't even raise a smile. I wantedto scream that I've lost my boy at 37 weeks can you be a little more sensitive but they have no idea. 

I've got a meeting with the hospital on 27th march to discuss options as I want to take control and go straight to ICSI. 

Xx


----------



## Walliams

Aww hun   I can understand that must have been so hard for you xxx

You've got your appointment next week to aim for, that's something right?

Hope yesterday got better and not worse.


----------



## Itwillhappen2014

you're so lovely (V) Wally

How are you getting on with it? X


----------



## Walliams

Aww, TY x

Much the same here. 10dpo, feeling more tired than usual and sleeping like a log but that could be anything, not getting hopes up.

Got told that my contract at work is not being renewed this week, so come September I'll be unemployed. That's pretty much where my minds been at this week. Keep thinking that now would be a REALLY good time to get that BFP


----------



## Walliams

I've no idea how to upload a pic but I did a hpt this morning and I think I see a faint  second line... 13dpo and unconvinced.

Wally


----------



## Walliams

Scrub that last post, repeated test this morning and it's bfn. Onwards and upwards lol x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Walliams*, oh no what a shame. Hopefully next month will be the one for you. X


----------



## Itwillhappen2014

Ahhhhhh (V) Wally no I missed your post! Where are you up to now? Xx


----------



## Walliams

Hello   CD3, day 2 clomid, looking forward to going on honeymoon on Saturday  

Where you at? X


----------



## Itwillhappen2014

Honeymoon Awww that's fantastic!! I'd say the ideal setting for a BFP!!!! Wishing you lots of luck and baby dust!!! 

I'm cd 13. I got scanned and was told to BD every other day. Come on clomid do your magic!!! 

I'm sorry about the BFN but I'm hoping for a BFP for you  xxxx


----------



## littlechicken

Hi, I'm back from holiday now and ready for appt on Friday to see how mega cyst is.
Where you off to for honeymoon Wally? Good luck with honeymoon baby. Fingers crossed for you too itwillhappen x x


----------



## Itwillhappen2014

Did you have a nice holiday little chicken? 

Are you in pain with the mega cyst? Xx


----------



## littlechicken

It was lovely thanks. Back to the grindstone tomorrow  
Getting the odd twinge but it's not as bad as it was.  Think it was 10cm at last measurement so will be interested to see what it's been up to in the last month x


----------



## Rebecca1991

Hi ladies  I'm due to start my first cycle of clomid this time next week! Currently on day 3 of northisterone to kick start my  AF cycle, after going 4months without her! Never looked forward to getting a period so much in my life! First period of 2014!


----------



## littlechicken

Hi Rebecca, glad you have joined us. I have to take norethisterone or never get after either.what dose of closed are you starting with. Good luck! X


----------



## princesskate

I'm starting my 1st cycle of clomid today! Seem to have waited ages to get here. I'm going to take it tonight, read a lot on forums that recommend that & then hopefully sleep through any side effects! 

Got a scan booked for the 9th to check on any follies! Exciting times! 

Hi Rebecca, hope you're good! x


----------



## KH1986

Hi ladies. Hope everybody is well. Sorry for not chatting as much this month. I'm currently away skiing in Andorra,got a phone call from the nurse today to tell me my blood test results have shown ovulation,very high,they think I've released more than 3 eggs! Does this mean there is a higher chance of pregnancy? If I am pregnant they want me to go in ASAP for a scan. Fingers crossed!!! Hope everybody is staying positive this month. Test day Saturday  xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Kh*, think your chances are higher with 3, rather than with the 1. Fingers crossed this is the one! Best of luck to you. Enjoy the skiing. X


----------



## littlechicken

Nice one kh. Surely 3 times more likely but I'm no mathematician or doctor. Hope Saturday comes quickly for you.
Princesskate I hope your symptoms aren't too bad.
Rebecca I just noticed all my spelling mistakes from this morning. Up too early for my own good (jet lag). Hope you knew what I meant (af and clomid not after and closed).
Hi jam and cream x


----------



## martinak

*KH* fingers crossed for your scan on Saturday!

I need your opinions, i have a job interview this afternoon and am debating whether or not i need to mention my fertility treatment...any thoughts?

As for the fertility front, it is very slow here  currently on day 47 and still waiting...i did a HPT last week which came back negative, so i know its not that I am pregnant.......hurry up AF so i can start my Clomid cycle again


----------



## Itwillhappen2014

Martinauk I personally wouldn't mention the fertility treatment as it's something personal to you and not your job. 

Wally- have a wonderful honeymoon!!!! 

KH- positive thoughts with you for Saturdays testing  xx


----------



## Walliams

Hi ladies,

Sorry been a bit quiet, this one has hit me harder than usual and I've not been feeling very sociable  

We're off to Florida, early Sunday morning. Just taken last clomid this morning thank goodness! Should mean we're well timed for a honeymoon baby, fingers crossed, how lovely would that me, I don't dare to dream!

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## littlechicken

Enjoy your honeymoon walliams. Hope you have an amazing time.
Martinak it's prob too late but I wouldn't tell them at the interview either. Hope it went well.
Hospital rang and cancelled.my appt for Friday. Got to wait until Tuesday morning now - agh.
Got a book about pcos which says all the things not to eat (dairy, caffeine, sugar, alcohol) so just done the worlds most boring supermarket shop. Oh is going to go mad. Just want to feel like I'm doing something. I'm 9 months all I have had is 3 goes at clomid.
X x x


----------



## martinak

Littlechicken +it will happen thank you! I thought the same but wanted to see what you all thought the interview has been postponed till tomorrow now...

Littlechicken, i know how you feel ive been going with this for 8 months and only 1 round of clomid...still havent heard back from the hospital if they will give me anything to start a new cycle....maybe ill chase


----------



## littlechicken

God luck tomorrow then  martinak  
I would chase the hospital. MIT they had delayed my appt any longer I would have been on the phone every morning to see if there were any cancellations I could have sooner.
Hi everyone else x


----------



## KH1986

Hi all. Martinak if you want AF to come along try drinking parsley tea (warm water & parsley herbs or fresh chopped parsley) it doesn't taste too bad & it worked a treat for me in December.Within 48 hours AF was here. Good luck xxx


----------



## martinak

ooo thanks for the tip KH, ive never heard of that but will give it a go....think we might even have some fresh parsley in the house  

Thank you also little chicken!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hi *LittleChicken*, are you well. Any news on where your up to? Xx


----------



## Rebecca1991

Hi littlechicken

Yeh I knew what you ment, guessed it was just a typo 

I'm starting on 50mg of clomid. My specialist said that if it doesn't work then he will up it to 100mg and add metformin alongside it.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will work tho! I can't stick all this waiting around! 

Hope everyone is good


----------



## littlechicken

Hope it works Becky. If not at least you've got more options available.
Jam and cream, I'm still waiting as appt was put back til Tuesday. If they don't refer me for drilling I'm going to moan my bag off to them. Where are you up to now? X


----------



## littlechicken

Having crap day. One friend just had her baby and another just announced her pregnancy. Also this new diet of no nice things is getting me down and it's not been a day yet. Would normally drink some wine tonight to cheer myself up but can't now. 

I'm not even n the game at the moment. At least having a chance to try would be something. Agh.
Xx


----------



## martinak

Oh little chicken i hope your ok!

I was given my P60 this morning and at the bottom it said that I had been paid *maternity pay*, i queried it with our HR woman and she said that they had accidentally pressed the wrong button in my pay last month ......how ironic and bloody thoughtless...


----------



## littlechicken

Oh no. Nothing like getting kicked when you are down martinak.
I've had a cry and now got a banging headache but feeling a bit better.
Xx


----------



## KH1986

Hi ladies. AF decided to show this morning, I'm gutted! I really don't know how much more of this I can take...it's driving me crazy.Waiting every month to then be disappointed every time  I move on to round 5 of clomid now,I'm only allowed 6 cycles & then we will move onto something else. (Fingers crossed we won't have too) xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Big hugs *Kh*  it really is [email protected] Fingers crossed for next month. X
Hope your well *LittleChicken*. X
And everyone else too. X


----------



## Myxini

Hey all. Sorry I'm still awol. Welcome to new people and sorry to all of you who are having a rubbish time. 

I've had a bit of a nightmare of a time. I think I've just had too much on my mind and too much to do and it's taken its toll. In hindsight it wasn't a great decision to have houseguests for a week only a week after finally moving, while still mostly living off boxes! They've gone now, but the last few days have been a bit of an asthma hell. With all this going on I haven't had a lot of time to worry about this cycle. I think I ovulated and we had plenty of sex around that time. Today's CD27 (I think!) and I did a test this morning: BFN. Feels like AF is on her way, too. 

I'm going to go and have a chat with a counsellor again, before my head explodes.


----------



## littlechicken

Myxini and kh  I'm gutted for you both. Really hoped you would have the good luck you deserve this month.
Hi jam and cream. I'm good thanks. Been watching manchester marathon today. Watching all those runners has worn me out. 
Xx


----------



## KeepCalmAndCarryOn

Hi  everyone - Hope you are well. 
I have PCOS and currently on metformin 3x a day and waiting to start next round of clomid (4th round)
I usually have AF after clomid round but did not this time so have taken progesterone pills for 5 days. 
I stopped taking pills 3 days ago and no AF yet. 
Just wondered if anyone else has experienced this?
I am going to ring clinic tom to see what need to do next? 
Thanks x


----------



## princesskate

I was given the pills to bring on AF prior to starting clomid, I was told AF would arrive 2-5 days after finishing the pills so might just be taking a bit longer than you expected?


----------



## littlechicken

Hi i had this too. In the end it took about 10 days for af which.was really annoying. Hospital took me in and made me do a pregnancy test but i think the dose just hadn't been high enough so its been increased since.x x x


----------



## Rebecca1991

Hi ladies 

I'm not online much at the moment! My phone decides when it's ok for me to get on here a d my laptop freezes every time I log in :/ I have no Idea why because lts practically brand new! 

So today is CD3 I spent Sunday night waking every hour or so to chuck the blankets of the bed but other than the occasional hot flush no side effects as of yet! However I literally have not slept properly for a week solid! So I'm currently looking like death and feeling much the same! Lol

Little chicken how are you feeling? I no longer read through my ******** newsfeed because I'm sick of seeing pregnancy/birth announcements and pictures of scans or newborns! It drives me insane! Also my sister is pregnant and has her first ultrasound the day before my follicle scan next week :/ I can't help feeling bitter! I hope your ok Hun, I totally sympathise with you! But just think, how much more we will appreciate it when it does happen. 
Take care Hun. Xx


----------



## littlechicken

Finally had my appointment to be told cyst was gone. Yay. Was told I could start back on clomid. Boo. At my last appt I was told it would be drilling next as clomid wasn't working, it was making my lining too thin and they wouldn't increase the dose. When I mentioned drilling the doctor of choice for today said I couldn't have it as they don't do it. When I asked why they said the risks outweighed the chance of it working. So they recommend I go straight to ivf. I'm really shocked as all along I have been told there are loads of options before we get that far. Today it turns out that there are none. Got to go back on Thursday to ding the consent forms. I am fuming as the doc who told me about all these options is apparently 'not in a position to do so'. She may as well have not said anything. Right bunch of clowns at my hospital. Hoi g to go and kick something now.
Xxxx
Hope all goes well at your scan Rebecca.


----------



## Myxini

Yay Littlechicken! - About the cyst being gone, of course.

Hey to all. AF turned up round here today. I'm okay, but really happy to have that counselling this afternoon.  
More Clomid tomorrow then, I suppose...


----------



## princesskate

Had my 1st scan yesterday on cycle 1 of clomid & was told I've got 1 lovely looking follicle, 16mm so to expect ov on the weekend, am doing ov tests from today to try & catch it & the clinic said to BD every other day from yesterday. So exciting but a bit scary, do want this to work for us. Really glad to have had this response from 50mg clomid straight off so that's a positive even if this month isn't ours.


----------



## littlechicken

That's brilliant news Princesskate (and a good attitude as even if this isn't your month at least you know you've found something that works).

I hope the counselling goes well Myxini. I'm thinking about going too.

The consultant agreed to do the drilling today. It's not that I want an operation but I don't feel ready for ivf yet. 

Where are you jam and cream? Hope you are ok.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Littlechicken*, I'm just here! Have been decorating, trying to keep myself busy. 
Good news about the cyst and the drilling. How come you don't want to ivf yet? You want to try everything else first? Xx


----------



## littlechicken

Hi. Yes im a bit daunted by it. The consultant seemed really positive about it working but im already on injections for other health problems so don't want too many drugs if i can avoid it. 
Hope the decorating goes well x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

It's nearly finished now. I'll be glad when the house is tidy again. 
Think we're going to be doing icsi next month. I'm really excited, feel like we might be finally going somewhere. X


----------



## littlechicken

That's brilliant. Really hope it works for you.
Been doing my house up for nearly three years on and off. The first stuff we did needs redoing now   x


----------



## Granada_Girl

Hi all

I try not to come on here too much as whilst it's very supportive I need to distract myself from thinking about fertility all the time!  I'm currently on my 4th cycle of clomid and had my scan yesterday 2 ripe follies and i did a trigger shot today (injected myself for the first time as the nurse has done it before).  We're in a good place as not only has the clomid worked in terms of ovulation this month but we've also just been told that if the next 2 cycles fail then we can move onto IUI with a months break after finishing clomid.  Like you Little Chicken, we weren't ready to quite move on to ivf just yet, partly because we only get funded one cycle and if that fails then it's up to us to finance it and we are both on low incomes.  Also really pleased to hear there's different options and things to explore.  Little chicken, it sounds lie it's been very frustrating for you being told different things, i'm glad the cyst has gone and they have said you can have the drilling - fingers crossed for you.

Hope everyone is doing well and sending lots of love and support to you all

xx


----------



## littlechicken

Hi Granada girl. Really hope it work this time. Good you've got more options lined up anyway.
Well done for doing your own injection. I have to inject due to arthritis but make oh do it for me most of the time  
I've got a date for my op now (19th June). In a weird way I can't wait. 
X x x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

That's great *Littlechicken*, well as great as having a op can be. Hope your well. X


----------



## BubbaSmurf

Hello everyone,

I hope you don't mind me joining this discussion, I have been reading lots of your  posts on here and it's so good to know I'm feeling the same as other people and not alone! 

My husband and I have been ttc for 2 years eventually got referred to the fertility consultant at my NHS hospital, to the be seen and told I had to lose a stone before they would help me, made me feel gutted. I have been losing weight but it's so slow so I am starting the Cambridge diet this week, 
The consultant did say I am not ovulating and need to go on clomid, once I have lost the weight. I am adamant my tubes are blocked, I have been pregnant twice over that past ten years and now I am trying it just isn't happening. 

I have heard so much about clomid and having read all your stories make me feel anxious about starting this. I get awful pms and moods without the clomid, I dread to think how I will be when on this.

I feel like I am just a number with my hospital and it seems she who shouts loudest May get help. I am about to book my appt for lap and dye which I am very anxious about. 

I am feeling so low and this is made worse by my sister being 20weeks pregnant, she has never wanted a baby and fell pregnant by accident, one sister in law is 12 weeks pregnant and now my other sister in law is 9 weeks pregnant. I can't face any of them, this has torn me and my sister apart, she doesn't understand my point of view or how I feel all she thinks is I am not happy for her.

I can not focus on anything but this situation, wow it's draining! 

Hope you are all ok. Baby dust to everyone   xx


----------



## littlechicken

Hi bubbasmurf.
We all understand don't worry. My sil recently had a baby and told me on Friday that she often thinks about how good life was without her. Wanted To strangle her.
I had side effects with clomid. Weepiness, moodiness etc. if you take it at night the side effects are lessened apparently. 
Lots of luck to you x x x


----------



## martinak

Hey Bubbasmurf

This situation is really difficult to understand for people who arent going through what we all have been through in some way, I think its the whole mix of emotions and the hopes raised only to be crushed back down again are the hardest... the week i had my first fertility appointment my sister told me she was pregnant. I have found it really difficult to be happy for her and have had to walk away a few times when she has led me to the baby sections of shops...From my personal experience you just have to bite through and be strong for your self... My sister is 34 weeks pregnant now and today i agreed to help at the baby shower....

As for the clomid, I suffered on my first cycle (50mg) with the side effects, but i have just finished my second round of tablets (100mg) and haven't suffered any side effects...I took them in the evening this time so for me that did work to reduce the side effects

Lots of luck to you x


----------



## Itwillhappen2014

Hello everyone 

I'm on day 36 after taking 100mg clomid. I'm 3 days late but got negative tests  

I got pregnant on clomid after 3 rounds at 100mg but sadly my first baby was stillborn at 37 weeks so I'm desperately trying to fill my empy arms. 

With the negative tests I suppose there is no point getting my hopes up but secretly I know I will be so upset if I get AF xx


----------



## littlechicken

Hi itwillhappen.
Sorry to hear its a negative. Are you continuing with clomid or is there another plan for you. My best friend (who had a little boy who was stillborn) found acupuncture really helped when she was trying to conceive her second. Not that it necessarily helped with the fertility bit itself but she found it easier to relax and cope with everything going on.
I hope you are being well looked after by oh    

Martinak - are you on 2ww wait then? Good luck

X x


----------



## martinak

Hey *Little Chicken*, not yet i am currently on day 8 of my cycle and have my scan booked for Monday,  for come follicles this time (thank you though )

How are things with you? xx


----------



## martinak

# some


----------



## Itwillhappen2014

Yes I do acupuncture so hopefully that is helping. I just don't understand the late period!? Wish I could see what was going on inside xx


----------



## littlechicken

I wish that too. I'm having electro acupuncture tomorrow to try and teach  my lazy ovaries a lesson.

Got 8 weeks to wait until my drilling operation but hanging around on the clomid thread as homeless otherwise. Plus I'm looking forward to hearing some good news here soon.

Hope scan goes well martinak x


----------



## Itwillhappen2014

Wow little chicken what is electro acupuncture? Sounds futuristic! 

You belong here with us and what a great support you are! Xx


----------



## littlechicken

Ah that's a lovely thing to say.
Electro acupuncture Is a bit weird. She puts needles in as normal but then attaches them to some kind of voltage pack. It feels fizzy/pins and needles kind of thing. I have normal acupuncture first and then lie on my front for the last 15mins and she rigs me up. 
X x x


----------



## Granada_Girl

Hey all

Having a tough evening so thought i'd get myself on here- watched a film and they were trying for a baby and of course conceived straight away and i just burst into tears.  

Littlechicken totally agree with it will happen you are very welcomed here and appreciated for the support you give.

Itwill happen, i am so so so sorry to hear of your loss, i can't even imagine how difficult that must be.  Really hoping for a BFP for you.

Hello Bubbasmurf and welcome to the group!  Like you Bubbasmurf and Martinak my sister-in-law is also pregnant and conceived very quickly and I have found this very difficult, luckily my brother is very understanding and this has helped a lot.  Well done MartinaK for having the courage as to help with your sisters baby shower 

Wishing everybody luck with their cycles.  I'm on my 2ww wait now and my OTD is our wedding anniversary so hoping this is a good sign.

xx


----------



## littlechicken

Hi Granada girl. I hope you got some sleep. It's impossible to take your mind off it sometimes as much as you want to.
Hope 2ww passes quickly for you


----------



## mejulie40

hello lovely ladies...
can i join you all again... just started 2nd round on tamoxifen & already going loopy lol


----------



## littlechicken

Hi mejulie I was only thinking about you yesterday. Nice to have you back with us. Hope this is the one!  

I am feeling very pleased with myself today.   For the last 3 and a bit weeks I have been on a no caffeine, limited sugar, dairy and alcohol diet and eating every 2-3 hours throughout the day to keep my blood sugar stable. I used to have no breakfast and live on sugary tea and biscuits until tea time and eat sweets all the time. 

Last night I got af without medication for the first time in a year and a half. Started at about 2am - me and oh we're trying to high five in the dark when I got back from the loo! That can't be a coincidence can it? Definitely keeping it up in the hope I get a natural ovulation as well  

Hope everyone is ok.

X x x


----------



## KeepCalmAndCarryOn

Hello everyone!  
Just on my 4th round clomid. Blood Test on weds so fingers crossed for high level of progesterone as on round 3 it was 1.1 but on round 2 was 27 so hoping it will have worked this round? 
Just wondered if anyone else had experienced different levels of prog on Day 21 test when using clomid  
Good luck to you all 
x


----------



## princesskate

Hello everyone, starting round 2 of clomid tonight. Unfortunatly I got a BFN on thursday followed by spotting & then AF later in the day. 25 day cycle which is so much shorted than I'm used to with my PCOS. I ov'd on CD13 last cycle so have a scan booked for day 8 and 12 because of the bank holiday, don't want to miss the chance to BD before ov. Not looking forward to the clomid side effects, got hot flushes & a bad headache that lasted the whole time i was taking them. Ah well, hopefully we'll get lucky this month! 

I had a 16mm follicle on day 10 last cycle & a positive OV test on day 12, assume I Ov'd day 13, we BD'd every other day from day 10 to 16, used conceive plus the 2 times before ov, is there anything else we can do? I felt like we gave it all we could, the clinic said to BD every other day, is this what you all do? Sorry for all the info & questions, just want to give it our best shot this month, it's such a roller coaster!


----------



## Granada_Girl

Hi 

Keepcalm - I've had almost the same results as you, also on our fourth cycle and also had a progesterone score of 1 second cycle. Had my last day 21 bloods taken on fri so should get results tomorrow.

PrincessKate - clomid has also shortened my cycles to about 24 days and usually ovulating around days 10-12. We do pretty much same as you, sex every other day, using conceive plus etc. do u also take supplements and monitor your diet? The other suggestion we've done is BDing from about day 6-7 so that we don't miss any opportunity to conceive as sperm can survive a few days.  It really is such a roller coaster!!

Good luck everyone with their cycles, one more week left for us on dreaded 2ww

Xx


----------



## princesskate

Thanks for the reply Granada Girl. I was also put on metformin at the same time as the clomid, I also take a pre-pregnancy supplement. I had read something about  BDing from day 7, so every other day from then until after ov?  I'm not monitoring my diet, are there things I should be avoiding?


----------



## Granada_Girl

Hi Princess Kate - it's a very personal thing in terms of diet and things to avoid, the general advice is to at least reduce your alcohol and caffeine intake or, if you feel able to, cut it out entirely.  I cut out alcohol, caffeine and aspartame almost completely for the first 3 clomid cycles but this month I have eaten a fair bit of chocolate (since it was Easter after all?!) and have drunk alcohol in moderation (no more than 3 drinks) as i felt like i was missing out on social events as well as frustrated with not being able to conceive.  I've also been using fitday to check i'm getting my RDA of nutrients and think it's great!  There's also some great tips on additional supplements to take to help to help produce good eggs on the forum, i take co-Q10 and royal jelly, but again this is individual.

Wishing you the best of luck 

x


----------



## Granada_Girl

oh and yes BDing every other day from day 7 - we BD'ed more often one month and got told by our fertility specialist that every other day really is best!  Just got my day 21 blood tests back and got 57! very happy but possibly too excited (and worried we could be disappointed) by the chance it could be this month!

x


----------



## princesskate

I don't drink alcohol & only have 2 cups of tea a day, I'll look into the other supplements though, thanks. I was thinking of asking my clinic for a day 21 blood test too. Am I right that even if you have a positive ovulation test you may not actually ovulate? Is a blood test the only way of knowing that it has definitely happened? Think we'll go for  BDing every other day from day 7 this month. Got a scan on day 8 & 12 this cycle because of the weekend & bank holiday, last cycle I ovulated on day 13 so didn't want to just leave it to day 12 incase it was too late.


----------



## martinak

Hey All, so...i had my scan this morning....they found a 3cm cyst in my left ovary (which has been aching for a while)....is this something i should be worrying about? i saw a different lady today who didn't have as many answers as the usual lady I see...so i feel a bit lost atm   I hope everyone is ok  x


----------



## littlechicken

Hi Martinak.

Don't worry that's what I had. Mine was achey too. I waited a month and went back and it had grown to 7cm so they told me to take norethisterone and it disappeared after af. Mine was called a corpus luteum. Can be quite common on clomid which is another reason I'm not taking it anymore.

What have they told you to do?

X x x


----------



## martinak

Thank you littlechicken...the lady i saw told me she will speak to my consultant tomorrow and they will give me a call (hopefully tomorrow too), she didnt really say anything about it,  just that it can be normal with PCOS and clomid and will probably disappear. The only thing they did say was that I definatley didn't ovulate last time and that they may increase my dose to 150mg next time.....I might ask if i can have the ovarian drilling to see if that will help in any way....Im so gutted


----------



## Granada_Girl

Hi 

Kate - I have never had a positive result on the ov sticks so i always do the day 21 blood tests, but I think the scans are great at showing whether you're ovulating and the blood tests simply confirm it.

Martina - sorry to hear about your cyst and that you didn't ovulate last month, i hope things improve for u.

take care all xx


----------



## littlechicken

Ah I know, it is gutting when you want it to work so badly. Definitely ask about drilling. It's what I'm having next as clomid made my lining too thin for implantation anyway. 
I had to stop clomid until the cyst was sorted by the way so they might get you to wait a month and see which is frustrating in itself.
Hope they ring tomorrow, if not I'd be straight on the phone so they don't forget.

X x x


----------



## Walliams

Hi everyone,

I'm back from honeymoon, had a wonderful time  Wish we were still there!

Unfortunately, ov was delayed by 7 days and didn't happen until we got BACK from Florida and were completely wiped due to jet lag. Great. So I don't hold out much hope of the elusive BFP happening on this, our last round of Clomid. And definitely no honeymoon baby!

Got an appointment to discuss IVF on 12th May, always said I wouldn't consider IVF yet here we are considering it. Lol.

Hope everyone is ok. We seriously need a bfp on the board to raise morale 

Wally x


----------



## littlechicken

Hi Wally,

Glad you had a good holiday and now don't have too long to wait for your next appt. 

Come on bfps x x x


----------



## martinak

Hi Wally, welcome back, hope you had a lovely honeymoon 

I heard from my consultant today, apparently my follicle has over shot and grown into a cyst  - but there is still a chance it could work this month    my next step will be to take 100mg again next month and they will do follicle tracking again aswell...

I hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## KH1986

Hi Ladies, 

Apologies for not chatting much on here recently, I've been trying to relax more this month & not think about ttc journey. I'm now 8dpo & not feeling any signs at all...AF is due next Wednesday.Just keeping my fingers crossed,but not gonna get my hopes up! My next clomid cycle would be my last,does anybody know what the next step would be if i dont get pregnant on clomid? This group needs some BFP stories soon...Hope everybody is well & staying positive  xxx


----------



## littlechicken

Hi kh.
Clomid didn't work for me do I wangled ovarian drilling next. After that it's ivf as my hospital doesn't do tamoxifen or injectables. Hope this last try works though x x


----------



## Granada_Girl

I've had a bit of a roller coaster of a day again! Back to work after annual leave, which is always difficult, but generally a good day and then my brother calls to tell me my sister-in-law is in labour!! The best part was that I just felt overwhelming feelings of love and excitement for them and not a shred of jealousy which had been my fear.  Then this evening I started spotting and it felt so ironic that the day that she will give birth will most likely signify another failed cycle  deep breaths.  it's so hard...


----------



## princesskate

Hugs Granada Girl! Has the spotting come to anything? Hope everything went well with your sister-in-law!

I have my follicle scan tomorrow for my 2nd cycle of clomid. I'm only day 8 but because of the hank holiday & ovine on day 12/13 last cycle I asked to have it early. Fingers crossed something is going on!


----------



## Granada_Girl

Thanks Kate - I ended up breaking down a bit last night as I knew my AF was coming and for some reason I really thought this was the month, I think it was even harder with the news of my niece - even though i'm so happy for them. My AF is now here so back to clomid again this month.  Fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow, but don't worry if they are only small as it is only day 8! 

KH - I recently found out our next step will be IUI.

Wally - Hope you had the most amazing time on honeymoon!! 

Martina - Hope the cyst has reduced.

Take care everyone xx


----------



## KH1986

Omg!!!! Ladies I'm in shock....I've just done a digital clearblue & I'm pregnant after a long 2 years of ttc. Don't want to get too excited but I'm over the moon. Lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## martinak

Wow.....*KH*...Congratulations  xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*KH*, massive congratulations  Xx


----------



## littlechicken

Amazing news kh you have made my day


----------



## KH1986

Aw thank you ladies,I'm just in shock because I really didn't think this month it would happen...to be honest it's the month we've least 'tried' if that makes sense. Fingers crossed for some more positives soon   xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*LittleChicken*, how are you? Hope everything's good. X


----------



## littlechicken

Hi jam and cream. I'm good thanks. Due to my change in diet I had a non drug induced af for the first time in about 18months. Hoping there might be a chance of natural ovulation as well. 
Hope all is good with you. Any idea when you start treatment? Xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

That's great. Anything to take less drugs is good. 
I've got scan and injection teach next week then should start the week after, so less than 2 weeks. I'm getting nervous now. I'm glad we're paying for this go though, still no further with the nhs and when I rang they said up to 6 months before starting treatment   I can't stand all the waiting. X


----------



## Walliams

Amazing news KH! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy xx

These things come in 3's so come on... Who's next 

I'm 14dpo on my last clomid cycle (horay) but did FR yesterday which was... You guessed it, BFN. Pffft!

Next step is our appointment next Monday to discuss IVF.

Wondering also how itwillhappen2014 is doing too... I don't know how to get that to link to her though, anyone?

Wally


----------



## littlechicken

Sorry to hear that Wally. Keep your chin up - not too long until your appointment at least. Have all your questions ready, I always forget unless I write them down. (No idea how to link to someone).

Jam and cream, it's all moving quickly for you too. Glad there won't be too much waiting around before you can get started. 

I'm off for more acupuncture later. Come on ovaries!!!!!

Xx


----------



## Granada_Girl

Congratulations KH!!!! What fantastic news!! So happy for you!!


----------



## KH1986

Hi ladies, I've gone from been on top of the world to devastated, looks like I'm having an early miscarriage  I started spotting last night but I've now started bleeding (fairly lightly) I'm absolutely gutted...I've got to do another test next week & go back to my GP. Xx


----------



## littlechicken

Kh I'm so sorry to hear that and now you have days of uncertainty 
I have no experience of this to be any help but I hope there is still a chance things will be ok. 
X x x x


----------



## Myxini

God KH, what a rollercoaster.  I hope it can still be good news for you.

I'm popping in to say bye to this thread. AF is here again today, and we've decided to call it a day with Clomid, even though I still have some pills left. It's been a very very difficult month for us, for other reasons than TTC. I've been on IV steroids and antibiotics and lots of painkillers, so in a way I'm almost relieved not to have to worry about a poor little embryo! DH is also off sick now for a different reason. Our IVF referral has gone through and we've had initial contact with the new hospital, so we'll just wait for an appointment for new tests and whatever they want next. It's almost a relief right now to know we'll have a bit of time to wait again. In the meantime we'll just enjoy the summer in our new home and try to get healthy again. 

All the best to everyone on this thread, and I hope you all have your BFPs soon!


----------



## littlechicken

Thinking about you kh. Hope you are ok x x x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Kh*, I'm so sorry. X


----------



## Walliams

KH, gutted for you. I really hope you're ok? What a terribly sad turn of events :-(

Our appt was today, been referred for IVF as expected. First appt to discuss timetable is next month. Pre-IVF bloods taken. DH upset cos he has to give another sample (last one was over a year ago).  

In the meantime they've given me a round of Tamoxifen at 80mg. Can anyone share Tamoxifen experiences? Better/worse than Clomid? 

Love
Wally xxx


----------



## littlechicken

Hi Wally.
I haven't tried tamoxifen but heard that's it's less likely to thin your lining which can't be a bad thing.
Hope tot works for you and if not that your ivf can start soon.
Xx
Hi everyone else. I've just got back from hot Pilates (normal Pilates but at 110 degrees). Look like beetroot now


----------



## Granada_Girl

Hi all

KH - I am so so sorry, I can't imagine how devastating that would be, keep us updated and sending support and hugs your way  

Myxini - Good luck with your referral and the future x

Wally - Good luck with the Tamoxifen (i'm afraid i can't give any advice as haven't been on it) and for the IVF

Little chicken - pleased to hear about your non drug induced af 

As for me - Day 13 in the cycle, scanned and two good follicles, had the trigger shot yesterday so fingers crossed for this month.  Also having progesterone pessaries this month 

xx


----------



## martinak

Hiya all, I hope your all doing well 

...Im in a little bit of a state of shock at the moment...I got a BFP today?!?! I took the test  so that I can start the Provera to induce a AF...I didnt think anything of it - because of the cyst I didnt think this cycle would work....and all of the tests have all come back as a BFP!....lots of baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## littlechicken

Yay    
So pleased for you x x x


----------



## Walliams

Aww lovely news xxx congratulations!

I'm on day 2 of tamoxifen and the only side effect I have is a seriously painful arm?!? It's really nasty, like a throbbing pain, bit like someone has thumped me below my shoulder. Huts like hell but can't find anything in the side effects leaflet to explain it? Getting a bit worried...

Wally xx


----------



## martinak

Thank you Im still in total shock...I dont think ill believe it until a doctor tells me its true though.

Good Luck to everyone   xx


----------



## Granada_Girl

Oh Martina! What amazing news!!! Congratulations!!!!! Keep us updated!


----------



## aRainbow

Hiya girls, may I join you? I'm on cd4 of my firlst cycle of clomid. Feeling fine. No side effects. Glad to hear there is a BFP from clomid - congratulations martinak!! 

xxx


----------



## littlechicken

Hi arainbow welcome to the group. Glad you aren't having any side effects. Have you started on 50mg? Hope it's first time lucky for you
Xxx


----------



## aRainbow

Hiya littlechicken, yes on 50mg. Hope it works! Where are you up to? x


----------



## littlechicken

I've done 3 goes of Clomid but unfortunately it didn't make me ovulate. I'm having ovarian drilling in a months time and am trying to attack it with low gi diet, acupuncture and weight gain at the moment.
Are you going to have a scan to check your follicles?
X


----------



## aRainbow

Sorry to hear you didn't ovulate. I've heard amazing stuff about the ovarian drilling. I want this if clomid doesn't work! 
Nope, not being scanned   REalyl sad about this! What if i end up being the UK version of Octomum!?! xxx


----------



## littlechicken

Ha ha I'm sure you won't! But I'll take a couple off your hands if you do  
I've got high hopes for the drilling and quite looking forward to a few weeks off watching films and recovering (but hoping it's not to painful obviously).
Xx


----------



## aRainbow

All i'm having is a day 21 blood test. 

How long is the recovery after the drilling? 

x


----------



## littlechicken

I think recovery depends on how much poking around was needed. I Was told between 2 and 4 weeks!!!

X


----------



## Granada_Girl

5th cycle of clomid just failed, not very hopeful for our 6th and final month


----------



## littlechicken

Sorry to hear that Granada girl   Any idea what's next after clomid? Xx


----------



## Granada_Girl

We're lucky to have 3 IUI cycles funded so will take a well needed month off then if all goes to plan move to IUI. How's things with you little chicken? X


----------



## Graper1

Hi Ladies, may I join you?  I am on round #2 tamoxifen, 1DPO - although I suspect if I O-ed!  
Best of luck to you all x


----------



## Granada_Girl

Of course Graper, welcome to our little group!! Feel free to share your story/ask advice etc.. I'm afraid I haven't been on Tamoxifen xx


----------



## Graper1

Thanks Granada girl. Great that you are getting IUI funded! Nice to have sth to look forward to! You never know that you may get you BFP with your last round of clomid. 

I am round 2 of tamoxifen but not feeling hopeful this month because I felt nothing - last month I could feel that my right ovary working very hard. Not sure if my left ovary is asleep?


----------



## littlechicken

Hi graper,
Good luck with the tamoxifen I haven't tried it either but hope it works for you. 

Granadagirl- less than 3 weeks until drilling now. Got lots to do before then so sure the time will go quickly xxx


----------



## Graper1

Thanks littlechicken. Gynac prescribed tamoxifen instead of clomid because of my age (38! *sigh*) - she didn't want to see my womb getting thinned.. I did produce a big egg 24mm on day 12 scan last cycle, but didn't managed to catch it.  

I hope the ovary drilling works for you.


----------



## littlechicken

Hi graper - the positive thing is that you got a nice big follicle! Shows its working for you  xx


----------



## Walliams

Hi Graper1 welcome to the board, I'm on tamoxifen too, 80mg, 1st cycle. No idea if I have ov'd or not until blood test this week x

What dose are you on?

Wally


----------



## Graper1

Hi Wally yay tamoxifen! Finger crossed for you for the blood test next week!

I am on 20mg at the mo. 4DPO - I won't be able to find out if I O-ed - not monitored this cycle (and next ). Guess I'd have to wait through the TWW 'torture' to find out if it has worked. x


----------



## Walliams

Thanks Graper 

I'm unmonitored too, I book my own day 21 bloods through my GP. If I know I've definitely ov'd I sometimes skip the blood test but this first Tamox cycle has been so different from all the clomid ones (very few symptoms/dubious ov tests) that I feel it's only sensible to check it's working! I think it all the time, when you're going through this fertility malarkey you almost need to become your own GP lol.

I hope it's good news for you next week. I *think* I'm 5 dpo too - hey cycle buddies too lol  xx

Wally


----------



## Graper1

Hi cycle buddy,  how do you feel so far? I know what you mean about being your own GP and making sure things work. Luckily there are so much info and nice people around to help! 

Looks like you got next step planned already. I need to do that too, but not sure where to start... Any advice? 

At the meantime, fingers crossed for you this month for BFP and that you never need the IVF app! x


----------



## Walliams

Feeling a bit odd but that's probably because my thyroid has gone over active again (which is just great, not).  On the whole, I'm not particularly hopeful for this cycle, but we'll see!

Re next steps, we've just had to play the game and jump the hoops. It was 11 long, gruelling months of clomid before the clinic suggested going for IVF, at which we get 1 funded attempt. Then it's probably game over 

It's my birthday this coming weekend, fingers crossed for a late birthday BFP next week (yeah right, fat chance).

Hope you're feeling more positive than me 

Wally


----------



## Graper1

Sorry about the thyroid and good for you to get IVF funded. 

I am not exactly hopeful this cycle either - testing in a week but feeling out already. 

Enjoy your birthday at the weekend - keeping my fingers and toes for you for the BFP!! That would be an awesome present. x


----------



## littlechicken

Hi everyone. Hope you are all ok. Got second natural af (40 day cycle) which I'm amazed at following 18 months of nothing. Going to use ov monitor this month although prob no point as I'm having drilling 2 weeks tomorrow. I know af is down to my diet change as tbh living off caffeine and sugar until evening meal is a terrible idea Xxx


----------



## martinak

Hiya Ladies, I hope you dont mind me coming back on here but I just wanted to wish you all the best of luck on your journeys. I hope I can give you all some encouragement as today after two rounds of Clomid and 3 years or trying we saw our (tiny) baby's first heartbeat today..fingers crossed for the future for all of you xxxx


----------



## aRainbow

Thank you martina! Really hope im as lucky as you next month! Congratulations.  I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy 😊

Well I'm cd21 today. Had all the signs of pending ovulation on day 13 and 14 but no temperature shift so it looks like my poor body was trying to ovulate but didn't quite get there.  I'm having stronger opks  again today as well but no other signs.  Im going to take 100mg next cycle. God help my poor OH, I'm a witch on it  

Xxx


----------



## littlechicken

Congratulations martinak. Great news! Xx


----------



## Graper1

Well done on the natural AF little chicken! And congrats martina. Hope everyone had a fab weekend. Gorgeous weather wasn't it. I am counting down to AF Tuesday... Not really looking for that but hey at least I get to start the next cycle! x


----------



## Walliams

Aww martina, how lovely, congratulations xx And yay for natural AF littlechicken. Hope AF stays away, Graper.

I had the results of my 7dpo progesterone test, bit rubbish at 31nmol (anything over 35 is considered good). It's not bad, and shows I probably did ovulate, but later than I expected, no bd-ing took place then though so I think it's safe to say I'm out this month, AF now expected on Friday. One last shot left at Tamoxifen before we start IVF, timetabling appt is next week, I suppose soon after that I'll need to move to the IVF board but I'll keep an eye here too xxx

Thanks for all the support x

Wally


----------



## GBissell

Haha I am on 100mg Clomid and am defo something that rhymes with witch!! my poor husband although he gives as good as I give it!! This is my second round (first round at 50mg and nothing happened my day 21 bloods came back as 2!!!!!!!) but then my cycle was 55 days long. Only finished my second round of clomid the Saturday just gone so fingers are crossed for this month and lots of baby dancing to come!! I am even leaving work earlier two days next week as my husband is working nights and if i don't leave work early we miss each other which will mean no baby dancing!! Baby dust to all xx


----------



## Graper1

Sorry that you may have missed the bd window Wally. I hope you get a lovely surprise on Friday thou! My AF has not showed up yet but I got BFN. I think it is just running a bit late. I 've got one more round of Tamoxifen left but after that, I'll need to decide whether IVF or not.  Do you know where you are referred to? 

Gisselle - good luck next week on BD!


----------



## Graper1

Ah AF arrived in the afternoon. Onto 3rd round tamoxifen! 
FX for those still in TWW.


----------



## Walliams

Aww Graper (((Hug))). Sorry the old witch turned up 

Nothing here yet. 15dpo, no AF yet but BFN this morning. Not hopeful! Still, IVF appt is on Tuesday next week. 

Hope everyone has a lovely sunshiny weekend xx

Wally

Edited to add: Graper, we are at Bath Clinic (new facility at Peasedown) xx


----------



## Graper1

Well, any update Willy? Thinking of you x
AFM - day 6 today starting opk testing with CBFM. Nothing exciting.


----------



## Walliams

Hmmm... Tbh I'm totally confused. Progesterone blood test 13 days ago showed I had ovulated (though later than I had originally thought) and I was probably only around 3/4 dpo, but I've still not got AF. Last tested on Sunday morning, BFN, which would have been 14/15 dpo. Now 17/18 dpo, got IVF appt this afternoon and I've absolutely no idea what's going on. I won't buy any more tests because I think that as soon as I do, AF will arrive!

What the heck is going on though?? Got no clue. I really don't think I'm pg though, we missed the window because ov was later than we thought. I guess if it's still not come by this afternoon I'll ask what they think at the clinic. Maybe they'll have a spare pg test floating about, lol.

Wally xxx

EDITED TO ADD: Just checked and I'm spotting... She'll be here full force by this afternoon. Relieved in a way - I knew deep down this wasn't it, I can move on now. Being stuck in Limbo Land is the worst! Xxx


----------



## aRainbow

hiya fellow clomid ladies. so i am 9dpo today and had brown spotting 7dpo and 8dpo. what could this be? boobs been super sore literalyl from the day of ovulation


----------



## Walliams

Update on me!

AF arrived yesterday afternoon. Had our IVF appointment, now have a timetable in place, due to officially start sniffing on 26th July.  Could have been sooner but I have 5 days in Rome booked in July so had to work around that. Apparently we have a 40% chance of success due to my age and the fact I have successfully been pregnant before.

I'll hang on here a bit longer though while I finish this very final round of Tamoxifen, thanks for the support ladies xxx

Wally


----------



## littlechicken

Sorry Wally. I'm glad you get to go on holiday and chill out a bit before the ivf start though. End of July really isn't that long to wait anyway.

Got my drilling on Friday. Can't wait to get it done and see if it does any good.

Xxx


----------



## Walliams

Ooh, good luck for Friday, let us know how it goes!

Xx


----------



## Granada_Girl

Hi all

My 6th and final round of clomid has failed  so will be moving onto IUI at the end of July, thanks for all the support and wishing everyone the best of luck with their cycles.

Goodbye xx


----------



## littlechicken

Fuming! Hospital called and cancelled my drilling for tomorrow. Got to wait another 2 weeks now. What a waste of time just waiting for treatment!


----------



## littlechicken

Sorry Granada girl I didn't read your post before I did my last one. Hope you have more luck with iui


----------



## Graper1

Hi littlechicken, Sorry to hear about another 2 weeks' wait! Wouldn't it be nice if they could get on with it! 
Hi Wally, yay for 26th July! 40% sounds really high! 
I am on CD 11 and got a positive OPK already. So early! I wondered if it's Tamoxifen...x


----------



## aRainbow

hiya girls, just a quick update. got a bfp 12dpo from first cycle of clomid. can't quite believe it


----------



## GBissell

Hi do you mind if I join the group? I am on clomid first round at 100mg first round at 50mg didn't work. I have just had my day 21 bloods done today so now waiting for those results and so technically I am also I'm the 2ww. Can I ask the ladies who get the follicle scans are you with the nhs or private? I have not been offered the follicle scan but this is defo something I will ask about as would take a lot of stress way from me xx


----------



## littlechicken

Hi gem welcome to the group.
I had follicle scans on the nhs but no blood tests but no sure if they would have done bloods if they thought I had a big enough follicle. I hope 100mg works for you and you aren't struggling too much with any side effects.
Let us know how you get on. 
Xxx


----------



## GBissell

Thank you for your reply little chicken, side effects haven't been too bad hot flushes whilst taking the tablets and moody, apparently I can't take a joke according to my husband I'm ultra sensitive lol. I sometimes want to pack him full of hormones and see how he feels lol!! I have also had a few twinges of pains in the ovaries but nothing major.

My journey started January 2013 but cuz we hadn't been using protection in any form for two years my GP referred us as apparently must young couples would have conceived, my argument was my husband is in the army and had hardly been home for the two years. But luckily because We were referred we found DH had below average sperm which was due to life style now we have stopped smoking and he takes his multi vitamins DH now has normal sperm. I had hsg and ultrasounds and founds out I had a blocked deceased tube and so this was removed in December 2013. And so the only thing wrong now is my ovulation I have vry long cycles and low progesterone which is why they have started us on clomid. 

Xxx


----------



## littlechicken

Lucky that they did the tests then so you know what you are dealing with. 
I got really hot flushes on Clomid when I took it, must be awful at the moment while it's so hot!
I've got pcos and just waiting for ovarian drilling as Clomid didn't work for me unfortunately. Will be going back on it after drilling though so husband can look forward to me biting his head off again


----------



## GBissell

Haha glad it's not just me that's short tempered! What is ovarian drilling? Yeah they thought I had pcos but my ovaries are normal! Xx


----------



## KH1986

Hi Ladies. Sorry for being quiet over the last month, since having the chemical pregnancy in May ive been feeling quite low. We had our consultation last week & we will be starting IVF, he said it will be completed within the next 18 weeks. I just hope it works,he sounded very positive & said our chances were good  fingers crossed! Hope everybody is well & remaining positive xxx


----------



## GBissell

My fingers are crossed for you xx


----------



## littlechicken

Agh just wrote a post and it disappeared...
Was saying sorry again kh and sad to hear you are low but it's understandable after all you have been through. Pleased consultant was so positive!
Gems- drilling gets rid of some of the cysts by jabbing them with some kind of electric needle by the sound of it. That's prob a rubbish explanation 

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## GBissell

Thanks littlechicken i kinda get what you mean. 
Had my day 21 bloods back they were not good only at 4  gutted x


----------



## littlechicken

What does that mean gems? That you didn't ovulate. Will they up your dose again?


----------



## GBissell

Yeah means I didn't ovulate, yep will be on 150mg next time I really try not to grt my hopes up but you can't help it xx


----------



## littlechicken

Hope 150mg works. You need to master the very difficult state of not getting hopes up too much but also not going into it being really negative. I haven't managed it yet


----------



## GBissell

It just sucks so much to want something so much! What's even more sucky is I now have to wait for my period to start the next course even though I didn't ovulate. I also really need to lose weight as since starting my journey when I was a healthy weight I have put on two stone and a bmi of 29 😥so to add to everything else I feel fat and spotty thanks to clomid!!!


----------



## littlechicken

It will all be worth it if 150mg works. The waiting around is so irritating I completely agree and there is nothing glam about clomid. I was constantly sweating, snapping or crying when I was taking it.
Hope your oh is spoiling you in the meantime. Xx


----------



## GBissell

Haha no DH doesn't get hormones! If I am moody he just reacts the same which doesn't help and if I want to cry he gets angry because he is a fixer and can't fix my emotions x


----------



## GBissell

So consultant said she wants me to try the 150mg and if that doesn't work she will arrange another appt to change routes x


----------



## littlechicken

It's good they aren't just going to keep you plodding on with clomid if 150mg doesn't work. Hope it does work though xx


----------



## GBissell

yeah it is good, my consultant has been brilliant all the way through


----------



## GBissell

Today should have been official testing day but as I didn't ovulate I'm just waiting for AF to arrive instead!


----------



## littlechicken

Try not to think about it gems although I'm sure it's hard not to. Onwards and upwards to 150mg. Stay positive. Hope af hurries up for you. Xxx


----------



## GBissell

Thanks little chicken, think I'm just feeling extra sensitive got invited to my mates baby shower   I'm soo happy for her but jealous at the same time xx


----------



## littlechicken

Well that's the drilling finally done. 6 jabs in each ovary. Pain ok unless I try to move so going to be lying down for the foreseeable future. Got two months to recover then back on Clomid. Summer will be almost over then so at least the hot flushes will mean a saving on the heating bill xxx


----------



## Granada_Girl

Hey littlechicken, 

really pleased to hear the drilling has been done and wasn't too too painful.  I Can't believe im still experiencing all the clomid symptoms (esp hot flashes/sweating) even though i'm no longer taking them but the doc did say it takes a month to get out of your system.

Anyway just thougght i would say hi to everyone and best of luck, i start IUI on my next cycle!!


----------



## lulucooper101

Hi Ladies. Start my 3rd month on clomid next month moving to 100mg as only producing 1 egg on the 50mg. reallly hoping this works this time


baby dust to all xx


----------



## GBissell

Baby dust to you too! I started my first round at 150mg today as 50 and 100 didn't work xx


----------



## GBissell

Holy crap 150mg of clomid and make ovaries are finally responding!! I know this because they are causing me big discomfort but if it means they are workout then I am happy xx


----------



## GBissell

Yey I got my peak fertility on my monitor so happy and on day 14 also getting lots of ovulation  pains soo happy xx


----------



## emyfraser

I'm starting my very first round of Clomid on Thursday!  I'm mostly looking forward to it, I think, but am also freaked out about the side effects.  I'm taking 25mg just now, to be adjusted depending on how my body responds. Eek!


----------



## faye1988

Hey ladies.. I hope you don't mind me joining you all here. I am starting my very first round of chlomid tomorrow 50mg.  I am currently cd1 and I was told to take chlomid cd2,3,4,5 & 6, but today I am just very light does this still count as my 1st day?  I wish everyone all the baby dust in the universe.


----------



## littlechicken

Hi Faye - welcome to the group. If it's very light and more like spotting I wouldn't count it as cd1. That was the advice I was given. Hope it works for you.
How are you getting on emy?

Hi to everyone else. Not been about much due to work. This should be my last month before I start Clomid again. Hope to see some more successes soon xx


----------



## emyfraser

Hi Faye

Littlechicken is right - they consider CD1 to be the first day of proper bleeding. I asked about that when I was getting the Clomid instructions and whether I would "mess up" using the Clomid if I miscalculated what day 1 was meant to be. The nurse said that a day on either end really wouldn't cause a problem so don't get too stressed about what "proper" bleeding actually is and use your best judgement. 

Funny how you were told to take on days 2-6. I was told to take on 3-7 and I'm sure a friend of mine was 1-5 ! 

Today was my last day (day 7) of taking my 25mg. I don't think I had much by way of side effects - a bit short tempered this weekend and a bit hot and cold last night but not too bad. I did have some CRAZY dreams though the past couple of nights and apparently that's not uncommon?!?!  Anyone else have it?

My temps are also slightly higher than they usually are at this time (around 36.4 instead of 36.2).

Any Clomid users have an irregular cycle previously?  Does this bring you down to clockwork 28 days?


----------



## faye1988

Hey ladies

I have taken my clomid for this cycle now I gotta wait for day 21 bloods.. what is this for..sorry if I sound stupid but I've never taken clomid before xxx


----------



## emyfraser

Hi Faye

I think this will be to find out if you've ovulated. I don't have to do bloods (doing weekly urine tests), but I'm pretty sure that what they're doing is identifying if you're on the right dose and responding correctly to the Clomid

Emily


----------



## faye1988

Thanks emily 

My ovulation day is tomorrow so fingers crossed. I'm really hoping that clomid is going to work for us now.  Wishing you all the very best xxxx


----------



## Crescent

Hi, I am 40 and had a day 21 progesterone which was about 34 so they said it means I am ovulating. I saw a dr who said I could try clomid if I wanted although it might not help as I'm already ovulating and could thin the uterine lining. He said I would have to pay for the scans as I have had children before but this time after a year nothing. The other option is gonadotropin injections but he said these are about 1000 pounds for the drugs plus scans. Should I try either of these or just see if it happens naturally? I don't want to run out of time... I am also worried about cancer as he said clomid may increase the risk, also if I did clomid would it be ok to just have one scan, Thanks


----------



## littlechicken

Hi crescent,

I only had one scan per cycle of Clomid but I have pcos and don't ovulate. It did thin my lining though so wasn't really the best solution for me. I think if you take Clomid for extended periods of time it can have risks but not really if it's just for a few months at a time. 
I've seen people on here who have taken Clomid despite already ovulating but not sure of their success. Sorry I can't be more help. Good luck.
Xx


----------



## GBissell

Hi Ladies

I finished taking my second round of clomid at 150mg on Saturday so just waiting to ovulate now. Not feeling amazingly positive at the moment beginning to think I am never going to get my BFP xx


----------



## faye1988

Hi ladies

How are we all doing?.. I done a home testing ovulation test today and I had a positive line so I guess clomid has made me ovulate... I got day 21 bloods on monday so hopefully that will be positive news.. will they tell me on the day they do the bloods xx


----------



## emyfraser

Hi all

I'm on day 24 just now and pretty positive I ovulated - had a temp dip and have had a (bumpy) temp rise after it. I put my temps into fertilityfriend.com which suggested ovulation on day 17 when I thought it happened on day 14. No matter, any ovulation is good ovulation! 

I dropped off my urine samples at the Dr yesterday so they can test my hormones and confirm the ovulation. 

I'm not holding my breath for this being a BFP cycle but that's probably just me trying not to get my hopes up to be devastated when I start bleeding.

I'm a bit jealous of the ladies who get scans while taking Clomid!  My Dr said it's more invasive but I'd like to know how my follicles are developing.


----------



## faye1988

Hi ladies 

How are we all doing? I'm currently on cd 22 had my 21 day bloods yesterday so hopefully everything is great with that... I'm just hoping AF is not going to come this month lol.... 

Sending all the baby dust to all you ladies xx


----------



## emyfraser

Well... I got a BFP yesterday!  Crazy and scary and exciting and I SO hope it sticks.


----------



## faye1988

OMG emy congratulations I hope everything goes well for you hun.... how long have u been taking clomid for and I really do wish you all the best xx


----------



## emyfraser

Thank you!

I'm 5 weeks tomorrow but woke up last night with some angry cramping so am doing lots of commanding to stay put!

It was my first cycle of Clomid, but I've been doing acupuncture since November 2013, taking herbs for a few months (stopped now), and made a lot of changes to my diet.

Chinese medicine says that lots of women with problems conceiving are "cold" and "damp." I ultimately have no idea how true this is but figured that it wouldn't harm anything if I focused on "warming" foods and drinks, so for the past couple of months have been drinking a lot of ginger and cinnamon tea, having soups, and have been going out on a walk every day after my lunch (I have an office job so sit a lot), just to get things warmed up and moving.

I also started taking Zita West fertility multivitamins. I have PCOS and in my year of charting I never once got a temperature rise, even when I ovulated (I had hormone ovulation tests done by the Dr). I took the Zita West vitamins for two months and got temp rises both months, with a BFP with Clomid the second month. They're crazy expensive but I can't help but think that the added extras in them must have done something right!

Massive luck to everyone - faye I see that you're CD27 now, how are you feeling?


----------



## faye1988

I might have to give them a go em

As for me I have been feeling very sick after eating and my breaststroke are very very tender... I have to put a pillow under them when I sleep on my side is this normal? Still no sign of AF at the moment xx


----------



## emyfraser

If you do try them, I only take two a day (the bottle says to take three but that's at least 300% of your daily requirement for most of what's in them) so they last 6 weeks. 

Sore breasts sounds like a good sign!  I was feeling sick before I found out too. I was convinced I was in for an awful period. Fingers so crossed for you!


----------



## Christinal

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind me joining but would love to chat to people going through the same thing! Would love some advice...Brief history - natural chemical BFP July "13; failed IUI Oct "13, successful IVF Nov "13 but miscarried at 8.5 weeks; failed IVF July "14 and now on Clomid for the first time whilst I wait to do next round of IVF in October/November. Had a zillion tests, all seems to be fine, just slightly low AMH but in keeping with my age (just 39). DH is fine. 

I have just got my AF on Day 23 of my cycle which is really early. I normally have a 25-28 day cycle. I only ovulated 9 days ago so it seems v weird. Has anyone else ever had a short cycle with Clomid? Could it be possible that I have a luteal phase defect (just read about this!)

Would love to hear if anyone else has been through something like this and what is the best day to start my next dose of Clomid? Oh, taking 50mg. Have read about B6 supplements being really good at regulating cycles, should I take that as well as the many other supplements I am taking?! (zinc, multi minerals, multi vitamins, magnesium, selenium, disgusting Chinese medicine herbal tea) Also have acupuncture twice a week at VAST expense! 

Sigh. All sooo expensive!


----------



## faye1988

Hey emz... still no sign of AF yet so fingers crossed.. my books are still killing me though and every now and then been having a little shooting pain across my abdomen so not sure what's going on.. hope you doing well and resting hun. X

Welcome Cristina I don't really have much advice as this is my first time taking clomid too sorry hun i'm sure the other ladies will have answers and advice for you... wish u all the best. X


----------



## emyfraser

Hi Faye

Have you tested??  I would have gone mental and tested by now!  You're past day 28, right?  Do you know when you ovulated?

Hi Christinal 

Is it definitely AF? As in, is it proper red bleeding and not spotting?  I'm surprised you would have such a short cycle on Clomid - my Dr told me it would regulate me to approximately a 28 day cycle, which it did. I think you should definitely try to phone your Dr and speak to him/her about it. 

I was told to take the Clomid on days 3-7 for each cycle so I would think that whatever days you took the first month, you should do the same in successive months unless you're told something different. 

I'm like you, I was on expensive supplements, plus Chinese herbs and acupuncture!  Mega expensive. My acupuncturist actually dropped me down to once a week and then every other week which I really appreciated as it was much more affordable - might be worth mentioning that?


----------



## Christinal

Hi emyfraser, 

Yes, definitely AF I'm afraid. I've emailed my Dr and will wait for him to get back to me. Hopefully he won't charge me to go and see him as it's £140 a go! My next IVF is on the NHS so i'm trying to avoid having to see my private gynie as much as possible to save some money! All very strange and just remembered that my last period before we started last IVF was very early too, I wonder if it luteal phase defect Not sure what to do about it if it is...but does seem odd as know i ovulated 9 days before AF started..also just started charting but don't really understand how to read them yet as just my first month. Seeing my Chinese medicine doctor Dr Zhai tomorrow so maybe she can shed some light on it!


----------



## emyfraser

Definitely all very strange and I hope you get some answers!


----------



## Christinal

Thanks emyfraser. Spoken to my Dr and he agrees it's weird but thinks i have got my cycle length confused after having IVF last month. So it's 25 days rather than 23 which isn't quite so bad but still not great. He's putting me up to 100mg of Clomid for this month, will take my first one tomorrow I think. Is Day 3 the best day to start? And then he said to take progesterone from 72 hours after the smiley face appears on the OS. 

I've got major stabbing pains on the right hand of my abdomen now which is weird but it is so easy to become a hypochondriac with all this and imagine every ache & pain means something! 

Are there any others out there just about to start a round of Clomid?


----------



## faye1988

Hey emz 

I havnt tested yet I'm scared just in case I get disappointment but I suppose I better test later on will let u know fingers crossed. My first day of ovulation was 12th August hun.. I'm feeling bloody worse by the day haha.....

How are you feeling xx


----------



## faye1988

Well guess it wasn't my month ...BFN 😔 dreaded wait now for my AF xx


----------



## emyfraser

Aww Faye nightmare!  I totally thought it sounded like your month :/

Christinal - what days did you take it last time?  I think just stick to whatever you were told to do last time - different people are told different things and I'm not quite sure if there's a rhyme or reason for this.


----------



## faye1988

Well guess it wasn't my month ...BFN 😔 dreaded wait now for my AF xx


----------



## faye1988

I just done a pregnancy test because I feel ill and having like cramps like as if my AF is coming and I got a very very faint pink line indicating pregnancy is there a chance this is wrong x


----------



## littlechicken

Hi

I haven't got as far as the pregnancy test stage but have read that a false positive is rare. If you have only just done the test repeat first thing in the morning when your wee is more concentrated. Fingers firmly crossed for you xx


----------



## faye1988

Does it matter if the light is very faint tho? I done this first wee this morning and repeated the test after it and was still a very faint line there.... I will try again tomorrow morning xx


----------



## faye1988

Does it matter if the light is very faint tho? I done this first wee this morning and repeated the test after it and was still a very faint line there.... I will try again tomorrow morning xx


----------



## littlechicken

I'm sure people know more than me but don't think it can even show faint positive if pregnancy hormones aren't there. Keep testing xxx


----------



## emyfraser

Hi Faye

Sorry, not had the 'net for most of the weekend and just checked to hear that you had a faint BFP line?!?!  

I'm sure you will be re-testing this morning but if that's not conclusive maybe test again in two days to give your body some more time?  Like littlechicken, I've heard that a false positive is really rare.  
Do you know when you ovulated?  I can't remember what cycle day you are just now.

Fingers so crossed!


----------



## faye1988

Hi hun 

I tested again this morning and I had another faint line there I am getting a lot of cramping down below.  I currently on day 34 of my cycle but my consultant said I may not have a.28 day cycle mine could be longer.... I'm just really confused


----------



## emyfraser

I had lots of cramping too. Was convinced that I was getting my period and then when I got the BFP I was convinced it was going to be a MC.  I spoke with a nurse or midwife at the Early Pregnancy Unit and she said that it's normal, even into the 5th week, as it's arguably still implantation cramping.

Did you ever take your BBT?  That may help you identify when you ovulated. 

I'd say, start treating yourself as pregnant just now and test in 2 days (if you can wait that long!) if you've had no bleeding.  It's sounding good, though!  You may just want to bite the bullet and buy a digital test and go again tomorrow morning for a clearer answer.  They're painfully expensive but in this case possibly worth it for peace of mind!

xx


----------



## faye1988

Hey emz

I done another test this morning and I have got a much darker BFP.... I am excited and shocked at the same time x


----------



## emyfraser

OMG Faye I'm so happy for you!  I've been thinking about you the past couple of days, wondering how you've been getting on. 
That is so exciting! You're only a couple of weeks behind me, then.  Major fingers crossed about sticky embryos for us


----------



## faye1988

I'm just so shocked at the moment...how many weeks are you hun?  Xx


----------



## emyfraser

I'm 6+1 just now. I think you should technically be (based on your last period) somewhere around 5 weeks, is that right?  But for a scan you will probably measure a week or a few days behind because it sounds like you ovulated later than day 14. I may well measure about 3 days behind my calculations too as I dont' know if I ov'd on day 14 or day 17!


----------



## faye1988

Ye I just worked mine out I'm 5+2 today... everything I'm eating is making me feel sick cos I've got like a funny taste in my mouth it's awful... still having a little cramping but not major.... have u had a date for your scan yet hun? X


----------



## poppy05

new home this way ladies http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=326434.0


----------

